# Bilder-Impressionen von und mit Bikern aus OWL



## szenebiker (1. Januar 2010)

Das war doch mal wieder eine schöne "Neujahrstour"
Bis auf den Weg zum Sender hoch bestes Wetter zum Snowbiken es hat echt Spass gemacht auch wenn es zum Teil ein wenig schwierig war.Ich denke es hat allen Spass gemacht, bis auf die Laufeinlage .Ich freue mich schon auf Sonntag wenn es am Anton weitergeht. Noch ein Tipp, mit weniger Druck auf den Reifen (hatte 1,5 Bar bei Tubeless) geht es auch mit der Traktion.


----------



## JENSeits (8. Januar 2010)

Hallo OWL'ler,

Hier mal nen Thred für Bilder, allerdings wär's super wenns ne Galerie ausschließlich für unsere Region bleibt. Bitte achtet auf die Förster etc. die hier rumgeistern 
Wäre toll wenn hier ausschließlich Kommentare zu den Fotos gegeben werden. 

Dann frohes Knipsen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (8. Januar 2010)

das is der Kicker anner B-239 ... steht schon länger da und scheint geduldet zusein. Er hat sogar die seitliche Überfahrt eines Q7 überstanden, der wiegt ja auch stattliche zwei-einhalb Tonnen


----------



## poekelz (8. Januar 2010)

So ich jetzt auch - Winterimpressionen aus dem Wiehen:






Gruß
Frank


----------



## leeresblatt (8. Januar 2010)

auf der Grotenburg bei Detmold:


----------



## chucki_bo (8. Januar 2010)

poekelz schrieb:


> So ich jetzt auch - Winterimpressionen aus dem Wiehen:
> 
> Gruß
> Frank



Aaaaahhh - die moderne Version von ..... (Wiehengebirge bei Rödinghausen irgendwann in den mittleren 90ern -  aber auch Winter wie man sieht  !)


----------



## -Kiwi- (8. Januar 2010)

Unsere Gebirge... einmal Wesergebirge:






...und das Wiehengebirge:






Ich wohne dazwischen. Sehr schöne Gegend zum Wohnen und Biken!
Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## JENSeits (8. Januar 2010)

aso da unter der Brücke?  wo willste denn sonst "dazwischen" wohnen?


----------



## Mountain77 (8. Januar 2010)

Hi,

war noch nie beim Kaiser Wilhelm biken. Wie siehts den Trailmäßig dort aus?

Grüße nach Porta!
M.


----------



## JENSeits (8. Januar 2010)

da ist für mich persöhnlich Dreamland in der Ecke, allerdings ist der Förster da gut am arbeiten


----------



## -Kiwi- (8. Januar 2010)

Hi. Ich wohne am Fuße des Wesergebirges, in Hausberge. Auf dem oberen Bild rechts vom Fernsehturm. 
Am Wilhelm haben wir meiner Meinung nach den besten DH-Track aus der Umgebung. 
Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (8. Januar 2010)

ich denke da bist du mit deiner Meinung nicht alleine


----------



## JENSeits (9. Januar 2010)




----------



## -Kiwi- (9. Januar 2010)

Die alte Art Schnee zu fegen...


----------



## Echinopsis (9. Januar 2010)

Bilder aus heimischen Gefliden, prima!

Im Teuto bei Hörste kurz vor Sylvester:


----------



## JENSeits (9. Januar 2010)

oh, da lag ja noch kaum Schnee ^^ Hast du schon unser ganzes Forum gesehen, oder durch Zufall auf den Thred gestoßen?


----------



## Echinopsis (9. Januar 2010)

Das war Ende letzten Jahres, der Schnee vom Wochenende vor Weihnachten war durch den vielen Regen überwiegend weggeschmolzen und die Reste dann zu Eis gefroren (Tour mit Spikes). Sylvester gab es dann neuen Schnee, Hermannsweg auf dem Tönsberg:





Inzwischen liegt aber so viel Schnee, dass ich vorübergehend auf Langlaufski umgestiegen bin.

Ins OWL-Forum schaue ich gelegentlich mal rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kiwi- (9. Januar 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> oh, da lag ja noch kaum Schnee ^^ Hast du schon unser ganzes Forum gesehen, oder durch Zufall auf den Thred gestoßen?


Hi.
Natürlich habe ich schon das gesamte OWL-Forum gesehen. Schaue seit Beginn jeden Tag hier rein.
Wieso?
Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## JENSeits (9. Januar 2010)

war eigentlich nicht auf dich bezogen, sondern auf echinopsis. Wollte nur drauf hinweisen, weil ich vorher noch keinen Eintrag von ihr gelesen hatte


----------



## Peter88 (10. Januar 2010)

Am Steinbruch bei Lübbecke im Wiehengebirge. Man waren damals meine füße kalt


----------



## chucki_bo (11. Januar 2010)

Direkt östlich der B239 bei Lübbecke. Steiler und recht enger Single mit seitlicher Absturzkante (aber mit Stacheldrahtzaun zur Absturzsicherung ... ) ... irgendwann dann auch mal wieder so in kurzer Buchse und OHNE Schnee....






Sommer 2008


----------



## Mountain77 (11. Januar 2010)

Ein Blick aus dem Süd-Westen Richtung OWL.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/549865


----------



## gooni11 (13. Januar 2010)

Moin
von mir auch mal 2...

erste Bild ..Tönnsberg in Oerlinghausen (meine Heimat)

zweites Bild... irgendwo aufm Berg .... Nähe Bilstein Herrmansdenkmal





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Echinopsis (13. Januar 2010)

Angelo, alte Socke, gibt es dich auch noch? Ich dachte, ihr Asphaltradler haltet jetzt Winterschlaf  

Heute am frühen Abend war es richtig schön im Teuto, Blick vom Tönsberg Südhang Richtung Flugplatz:


----------



## gooni11 (13. Januar 2010)

> Angelo, alte Socke, gibt es dich auch noch? Ich dachte, ihr Asphaltradler haltet jetzt Winterschlaf



Moin
Schönes Bild Tine.....
Denkst du das ja...... nee nee .. ich will ja nicht das du mir im Frühling wieder um die Ohren fährst .... mussich doch trainieren für..

Bild eins....nachts ca 1.00 Uhr Bokelfenner Krug.... Nachtfahrt
Bild zwei... Sigma Karma im Wald Lipperreihe





[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## _fresh_lemon_ (17. Januar 2010)

ich hoffe malte hat nichts dagegen, dass ich das Bild hier reinstelle ;D


----------



## _fresh_lemon_ (17. Januar 2010)

gleich kommt's ;D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeresblatt (17. Januar 2010)

bestimmt nicht, denn zu sehen ist immer noch nix


----------



## JENSeits (17. Januar 2010)

leeresblatt schrieb:


> bestimmt nicht, denn zu sehen ist immer noch nix



stimmt, genau    ich glaube er is grade zu Aufahrt gestartet?! könnte also nen bisl dauern


----------



## _fresh_lemon_ (17. Januar 2010)

ja so ähnlich jens  (vom ergometer aus  )


----------



## JENSeits (17. Januar 2010)

omg wieviel Langeweile kann man haben? Ok ich fahre im Moment gar nicht, aber das hat andere Gründe


----------



## Sgt.Green (17. Januar 2010)

Ich hab heute Mittag auch mal ein Ründchen gedreht. 

Die Wege waren relativ gut befahrbar, der nasse Schnee hatte ganz gut Grip.

Nur von Fuß- und Autospuren in losen Schnee rutschen ist uncool, vorallem Berghoch.

Noch zwei Bilder im Anhang 

Mfg


----------



## JENSeits (17. Januar 2010)

ja nen Ründchen über Blasheim, wa? Hast dich ja schick angezogen mitm orange, wenn ich das richtig gesehen hab?!


----------



## Sgt.Green (17. Januar 2010)

Blasheim ??? 
Nee, da war ich nicht und orange hatte ich auch nicht an 

Mfg


----------



## JENSeits (17. Januar 2010)

mhmhm wer wars denn sonst?!


----------



## Sgt.Green (17. Januar 2010)

Tjaa wer weiß 

Ein unbekannter oranger Reiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lipmo51 (20. Januar 2010)

am Velmers


----------



## JENSeits (20. Januar 2010)

das wo du kofüber runter gekrabbelt bist? habs grade gelesen


----------



## JENSeits (27. Februar 2010)

so jetzt was sinnvolles von mir:

sommer 08, anfänge des mtb-fahrens


----------



## Bullseye1 (28. Februar 2010)

Hi Leute. Weis einer was ein Gabelservice bei Rock Shocks kostet? 
Zu euren Bildern. Echt fein. Macht Lust auf Natur und Radeln.
Gruß aus Bünde.


----------



## Berrrnd (28. Februar 2010)

welche gabel?
was ist kaputt?

wenn man keine 2 linken hände hat, kann man sowas auch selber machen.


----------



## -Kiwi- (28. Februar 2010)

Bullseye1 schrieb:


> Hi Leute. Weis einer was ein Gabelservice bei Rock Shocks kostet?
> Zu euren Bildern. Echt fein. Macht Lust auf Natur und Radeln.
> Gruß aus Bünde.


Kann man in der Regel selber erledigen. Brauchst nur Öl in den verschieden Viskositäten und, wenn nötig, das Service Kit für deine Gabel, um eventuell Bauteile auszutauschen.
Ist recht einfach... auf Youtube gibt es Tech-Videos von Sram, auf denen diverse Montage-Arbeiten gezeigt und erklärt werden.
Ansonsten, falls du sie in jedem Fall einschicken willst, musst du mit Sicherheit zwei Wochen auf deine Gabel verzichten und einige Euro dafür einplanen, für die du locker Öl en masse und das Service Kit (mit sehr vielen nützlichen Ersatz-Parts) bekommen würdest. Zudem halte ich die Schrauber-Erfahrung, die dir dann nicht wiederfahren würde, für sehr wichtig. Musst du aber selber wissen...
Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kiwi- (28. Februar 2010)

Ach ja, passend zum Thema:






Action in Porta!
Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## JENSeits (28. Februar 2010)

nich so grimmig


----------



## -Kiwi- (28. Februar 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> nich so grimmig


Nicht weinen... das nennt man "Konzentration"!


----------



## Bullseye1 (28. Februar 2010)

Ich noch einmal.
An der gabel ist nichts kaput. der Hersteller schreibt das in etwa 2 jahren nach Kauf wohl vor. Soll laut bekannten dann wie neu sein.Es fehlt auch an Werkzeug usw. Wenig Zeit zum selber rumdocktern. Komme auch momentan kaum zu radeln. Dauert dann ja immer so 4 Stunden. Stehe kurz vor meiner Zwischenprüfung. 
Von daher schau ich mal was die Werkstatt sagt zum Preis.
Gruß


----------



## half-devil333 (28. Februar 2010)

dann hau ich auch mal was altes raus:


----------



## JENSeits (28. Februar 2010)

das letzte gefällt


----------



## chucki_bo (1. März 2010)

Bullseye1 schrieb:


> Ich noch einmal.
> An der gabel ist nichts kaput. der Hersteller schreibt das in etwa 2 jahren nach Kauf wohl vor. Soll laut bekannten dann wie neu sein.Es fehlt auch an Werkzeug usw. Wenig Zeit zum selber rumdocktern. Komme auch momentan kaum zu radeln. Dauert dann ja immer so 4 Stunden. Stehe kurz vor meiner Zwischenprüfung.
> Von daher schau ich mal was die Werkstatt sagt zum Preis.
> Gruß



Moin,

1. Händler anrufen und fragen = Antwort mit Preis
2. Toxoholic ne mail schreiben und fragen = Antwort mit Preis
3. Vergleichen und Geld sparen
4. Um die Jahreszeit kannst Du locker 2 Wochen planen
5. Bei RS ist das genauso wie bei FOX - alle 2 Jahre technischer Dienst!
6. Wenn Du wenig Erfahrung hast mit "Werkstatt", dann schick sie halt ein,
weil Du sonst -und so lese ich deine Frage- gar nicht  weißt, was Du überhaupt reparieren oder warten sollst....
7. Falls Du jemanden kennst, der Ahnung hat, schraubt zusammen. Dabei lernt man ne Menge...
8. Mächtig OFFTOPIC - bei Bilder Impressionen oder?? 

So long!


----------



## JENSeits (1. März 2010)

ich werds dann bei gelegenheit in nen geeigneteren verschieben, wenn das möglich ist


----------



## chucki_bo (1. März 2010)

Neues Thema - neuer Thread : OWL Tech-Probleme 

oder noch viel einfacher :

*http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=438390&highlight=wartung+kosten+Rock+shox*

So eine Suchfunktion hat durchaus auch ihre Berechtigung....

Das Forum bietet neben OWL ja noch so viel Neues zum Entdecken .... 

weitermachen ...


----------



## JENSeits (1. März 2010)

back 2 topic ...

*surfing the trails*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (1. März 2010)

die abfahrt in fahrtrichtung ist ganz nett.
bin ich letztes jahr mal mit peter runter.


----------



## chucki_bo (1. März 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> die abfahrt in fahrtrichtung ist ganz nett.
> bin ich letztes jahr mal mit peter runter.



Jaha. Wenn Du unten auf dem Weg ankommst, Dich artig rechts hälst, gehts auch noch schön weiter. Auf dem Weg, der dann anschliesst noch etwa 300 Meter geradeaus, dann links ab und schon bist Du auf dem Flowtrail Richtung KH Lübbecke... Im Sommer sehr schnell bestens fahrbar! 

Wenn Du Dich allerdings oben am Wartturm rechts (vom Foto aus gesehen) hälst, gibts auch nen trail, den wohl JENSeits etwas bearbeitet hat. Auch nicht schlecht, aber nicht sonderlich anspruchsvoll, da einigermaßen flach. Oder Jens?? 

later


----------



## JENSeits (1. März 2010)

chucky ...  

ja der is scho recht flach, nien ich habe den nciht bearbeitet   also da in die richutng ist es leider sehr flach, allerdings kann man von dauas schön viele kleine nette spots wie z.b. die quelle erreichen. an der kann man prima steilhang zwischend en bäumen herfahren


----------



## gooni11 (1. März 2010)

Moin






[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Echinopsis (1. März 2010)

Na, hast Du wieder die Senne unsicher gemacht? Sieht so nach Schießbahn an der Panzerringstraße aus. Lass uns am WE endlich mal wieder zusammen ne Runde fahren.


----------



## gooni11 (2. März 2010)

Echinopsis schrieb:


> Na, hast Du wieder die Senne unsicher gemacht? Sieht so nach Schießbahn an der Panzerringstraße aus. Lass uns am WE endlich mal wieder zusammen ne Runde fahren.


Moin Tine... 
Ich werd SA 35... Mensch bin ich alt.... aber vielleicht Freitag oder so... Sa NATÜRLICH nicht.. und Sonntag..... ich denke da hab ich Kopfschmerzen
Aber ich war grad kurz mit dem Renner los.. seit November das erste mal wieder....OOOCH nich schlecht...
mfg





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## chucki_bo (3. März 2010)

die besten Fotos sind die, worauf man sie gar nicht als Foto erkennt...

seeeehr geil! 

(Über das Rad kann ich nix sagen, weil das irgendwie nach Strasse aussieht  - )

munter bleiben...


----------



## Jimmy (3. März 2010)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> (Über das Rad kann ich nix sagen, weil das irgendwie nach Strasse aussieht  - )


----------



## esta (3. März 2010)

schicke aero felgen ! sieht auch stark nach na dura ace kurbel aus  lecker lecker 
und nen speedneedle ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (3. März 2010)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> (Über das Rad kann ich nix sagen, weil das irgendwie nach Strasse aussieht  - )



...mal nen bisschen mehr Toleranz gegenüber der Straßenfraktion, auch wenn der Thread *BIKE*impressionen OWL heißt 

@gooni11 - cooles Foto, fetter Racer!

ALOHA
Frank (Zwangs-Teilzeitrennfahrer)


----------



## gooni11 (3. März 2010)

poekelz schrieb:


> ...mal nen bisschen mehr Toleranz gegenüber der Straßenfraktion, auch wenn der Thread *BIKE*impressionen OWL heißt
> 
> @gooni11 - cooles Foto, fetter Racer!
> 
> ...


Moin
Jo ich fahr ja sonst ooch MTB ... siehe bissel weiter unten das Steppenwolf....
Aber Renner is auch geil... 
Ich find nur das Bild gut und dachte mir.. ich zeig euch das ma... was ja auch nicht verkehrt war wie ich sehe.


> schicke aero felgen ! sieht auch stark nach na dura ace kurbel aus  lecker lecker
> und nen speedneedle ?


Auch das Stimmt...Dura Ace komplett... Veltec Speed 6 Aeros.. Stevens SCF Carbon.. Tune..Ritchey WCS Carbon usw..
Is halt mein liebling...
mfg


----------



## Peter88 (7. März 2010)

dein renner ist ja mal voll geil!!


----------



## Sgt.Green (7. März 2010)

So mal wieder ein Bild.

Ist von heute, leider wieder nur´n Handybild 

Mfg
Janik


----------



## lipmo51 (20. März 2010)

Arthur am Velmers


----------



## gooni11 (20. März 2010)

Moin
Dasmalnengeilesbild jung...
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lipmo51 (21. März 2010)




----------



## JENSeits (21. März 2010)

gute Bilder, ist bestimmt nen geiles Gebiet


----------



## gooni11 (22. März 2010)

Joa .. die Bilder sind jedenfalls ne GANZE ECKE besser als meine ..
mfg





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## lipmo51 (6. April 2010)

Zwar kein Bild....Aber Impressionen aus OWL 
http://www.pinkbike.com/video/130744/


----------



## leeresblatt (6. April 2010)

tolles Video, schöner Trail 
ist das oben beim Hermann?


----------



## lipmo51 (6. April 2010)

yes


----------



## lipmo51 (11. April 2010)

hier mal in besserer Qualität
[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/10828978"]Homespot v1.0 hd on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Domme02 (11. April 2010)

Geiles Video!
Ich hätte nicht gedacht,dass wir solche Trails im Lipperland haben. Könntest du vielleicht erklären wo genau am Hermann man den Trail findet?? 
(gerne auch per PN)


----------



## lipmo51 (11. April 2010)

ein Paar Pics von Heute:


----------



## Sgt.Green (11. April 2010)

Hi,

ich bin zwar Hardtailfahrer aber ich muss sagen ich hätte schon Bock den Trail da bei euch runterbügeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lipmo51 (11. April 2010)

Sorry,ist aber ein "Secret-Spot"


----------



## epic03 (11. April 2010)

wenn du hier noch mehr Bilder Postest ist er bald net mehr Secret 
Is wirklich ein schönes Ding... (für nicht CC Fahrer)


----------



## gooni11 (13. April 2010)

Zwar nicht mit dem MTB aber egal.... 
MFG





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## kris. (13. April 2010)

@ gooni11   War das heute? Dann sind wir evtl. umeinander herum gefahren. Waren heute Abend auch noch kurz zwischen Herrmann und Bielstein unterwegs. 
Unterm Bielstein siehts grad noch so aus:



Sorry für die Qualität, mehr gibt das Mobile nicht her 

kris.


----------



## gooni11 (13. April 2010)

Moin Kris
Jau war heut Nachmittag ca 16.30Uhr.
Mensch .... wieder so nah zusammen und doch nicht gesehen...


----------



## kris. (17. April 2010)

Das war ja fast schon Sommer heute 





Und morgen wirds sogar noch besser..!


----------



## gooni11 (17. April 2010)

kris. schrieb:


> Das war ja fast schon Sommer heute
> 
> 
> Und morgen wirds sogar noch besser..!



GENAU.... und eben deshalb.... ab in den *SPONTANTREFFENTOURENVERABREDUNGSTRHREAD*


----------



## daywalker71 (18. April 2010)

Hi

Hab mich heut mit meinem Anhang im Lipperland rum getrieben. Da sie kein MTB fährt sondern nur normales Radl gibt nur Bilder ohne Zweirad da das nicht ins Bild muss. 



 


(Click it)

Der Frühling blüht auf, endlich



(Click it)


----------



## gooni11 (19. April 2010)

Moin
Ich hab ZWEI Bilder... das eine is gut das ANDERE noch besser *aber  in ZUSAMMENHANG MIT DEM BILDTITEL!!!!*
mfg
*Der Rest des Tages...*





[/URL][/IMG]
*SCHÖNE AUSSICHT MAL ANDERS*!!!!





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (20. April 2010)

Oh ja.... seeeeeeeeeeeehr schön .... ;-)

Das bike im bildlichen Zusammenspiel mit dem weißen BMW und dem grünen Mülleimer - sehr ästhetisch. Und gleich auch noch dich selber gut in Szene gesetzt fürs "OWL-zeigt euch"- Forum ))))


----------



## gooni11 (20. April 2010)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Oh ja.... seeeeeeeeeeeehr schön .... ;-)
> 
> Das bike im bildlichen Zusammenspiel mit dem weißen BMW und dem grünen Mülleimer - sehr ästhetisch. *Und gleich auch noch dich selber gut in Szene gesetzt fürs "OWL-zeigt euch"- *Forum ))))



Ja...ich brauchte ne Pause....
Mir war auch warm... ich hatte eine extra warme Jacke angezogen zum Biken... aber am Rücken wars ok.
mfg


----------



## gooni11 (29. April 2010)

Moin
Und wieder ich.....


----------



## Berrrnd (29. April 2010)

warum fährst du eine stütze mit versatz?


----------



## gooni11 (29. April 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> warum fährst du eine stütze mit versatz?



Öhm.... weil es so am besten passt....?!
Lot ...Knie-Pedale..!
mfg
Davon ab war es auch Original schon so... nur halt andere Stütze.
Der Vorbau ist auch nur nen 90iger,..... aber so ist's halt am bequemsten.
Heute Lippesee gefahren .... 90% in Unterlenkerhaltung ...63km 32er Schnitt... sollte also alles soweit ok sein...
mfg


----------



## gorgo (7. Mai 2010)

Oberhalb von Sonneborn mit Blickrichtung nach Niedersachsen 
Da war das Wetter noch Frühlingshaft...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (8. Mai 2010)

Von heute... kleine Tour..
4,5std......75km...1200hm.
MIR REICHTS!
mfg





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Surfjunk (8. Mai 2010)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Von heute... kleine Tour..
> 4,5std......75km...1200hm.
> MIR REICHTS!
> 
> ...



Wow, wo ist das den?


----------



## lipmo51 (8. Mai 2010)

Externsteine

Horn Bad Meinberg / Holzhausen


----------



## Surfjunk (8. Mai 2010)

lipmo51 schrieb:


> Externsteine
> 
> Horn Bad Meinberg / Holzhausen



Thx, da sieht man das ich hinter dem Wiehengebirge aufgewachsen bin


----------



## daywalker71 (8. Mai 2010)

Hi

Ach ja...



> Wow, wo ist das den?


Na, wer hat da denn nicht uffgepasst im Unterricht 

Siehe Post #84: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7061988&postcount=84

@goonie
Schöne Ecke zum biken  Watt war ich am  das ich beim letzten Besuch der Externsteine meine Holde dabei hatte...


----------



## gooni11 (8. Mai 2010)

jaja wir ham es hier in OWL schon gut getroffen Naturtechnisch.
Für alles is was da... Rennrad wie auch fürs Mtb


----------



## Domme02 (9. Mai 2010)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Von heute... kleine Tour..
> 4,5std......75km...1200hm.
> MIR REICHTS!
> mfg


ahhh mein Heimrevier. 
Ist echt super da. Trails, Berge, einfach alles was das Biker Herz begehrt.
Ich hoffe für dich, dass du auch eben zum Velmerstot rüber bist um die besten Trails zu befahren.


----------



## gooni11 (9. Mai 2010)

Domme02 schrieb:


> ahhh mein Heimrevier.
> Ist echt super da. Trails, Berge, einfach alles was das Biker Herz begehrt.
> Ich hoffe für dich, dass du auch eben zum Velmerstot rüber bist um die besten Trails zu befahren.



Moin...
 Ja wir sind noch nach Veldron rüber ABER ...
mein Kollege war ALLE...!
Und wollte AUF GAR KEINEN FALL DA HOCH... wir hatten den Turm vor Augen... waren LUFTLINIE evt 500m....ich ärger mich jetzt noch.
ABER egal... nächstes mal. 
ich wohn ja zum glück in Lippe
mfg


----------



## No_Limits (9. Mai 2010)

ich hab mir heute den Kaiser von hinten angeguckt  - war ne geniale  Tour ) - Blasheim - Kahle Wart - Wittekindsweg entlang bis zum Kaiser  und zurück


----------



## Berrrnd (9. Mai 2010)

an der stelle von wo das foto gemacht wurde bin ich auch des öfteren.

ich hoffe ihr seit den trail rechts unterhalb vom denkmal bis zur burg gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (18. Mai 2010)

Weil heute Abend doch so schönes Wetter gewesen ist:




Der Blick über die Senne war etwas zu diesig, deshalb nur ein Bike-Portrait


----------



## gooni11 (18. Mai 2010)

kris. schrieb:


> Weil heute Abend doch so schönes Wetter gewesen ist:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MOin
Mensch... ich war grad auch auf dem Sennerandweg!
Müsste so 15.30Uhr gewesen sein!
mfg

Und die Sicht war so DIESIG weil ich bestimmt kurz vorher da war!


----------



## kris. (19. Mai 2010)

Möglich  Wir waren aber erst nach 17 Uhr dort. Sollte sich dein Dunst bis dahin nicht langsam wieder verzogen haben?


----------



## chucki_bo (19. Mai 2010)

gooni11 schrieb:


> MOin
> 
> Und die Sicht war so DIESIG weil ich bestimmt kurz vorher da war!



Blähungen??


----------



## gooni11 (19. Mai 2010)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Blähungen??



bisschen


----------



## Chicane (19. Juni 2010)

Wer errät, wo das Foto geschossen wurde, bekommt eine Überraschung  Kleiner Tipp... ist NRW, aber genau an der Grenze zu NDS (5 m?).


----------



## OWL_Biker (20. Juni 2010)

Hmm vielleicht da hinten an der A2 zwischen Kleinenbremen und Schermbeck?


----------



## chucki_bo (20. Juni 2010)

Chicane schrieb:


> Wer errät, wo das Foto geschossen wurde, bekommt eine Überraschung  Kleiner Tipp... ist NRW, aber genau an der Grenze zu NDS (5 m?).



vorm Zaun ...


----------



## JENSeits (20. Juni 2010)

@ chucki: falsch

@ chicane:   aufm laub ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kiwi- (20. Juni 2010)

Chicane schrieb:


> Wer errät, wo das Foto geschossen wurde, bekommt eine Überraschung  Kleiner Tipp... ist NRW, aber genau an der Grenze zu NDS (5 m?).


Oben an diesem Sendemast in Kleinenbremen (oberhalb der A2)?!
Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## poekelz (21. Juni 2010)

Oberhalb des Steinbruchs (von Kleinenbremen Richtung Rinteln) gibt es einen Weg, der direkt an der Abbruchkante herführt - dort  könnte es meiner Meinung nach so beschildert sein. Und mit der Grenze NRW/NDS passt auch, weil wenn man vom Weg runter in den Steinbruch springen würde, würde man in Niedersachsen sterben 

ALOHA
Frank


----------



## gooni11 (21. Juni 2010)

Moin
Ich war grad am Lippesee mit meiner Diva.
So schnell wie heut war ich noch NIE!!!
64km flach... 33,7 er SCHNITT!!!
Für jemand UNTRAINIERTEN wie mich schon ok!
mfg


----------



## Surfjunk (21. Juni 2010)

Ich bin ja eigentlich kein RR Freund aber dein Stevens mit den Räder sieht einfach zum hinknien schön aus.


----------



## gooni11 (21. Juni 2010)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Ich bin ja eigentlich kein RR Freund aber dein Stevens mit den Räder sieht einfach zum hinknien schön aus.



Ohh.... Danke....


----------



## Chicane (22. Juni 2010)

@ OWL_Biker
Richtig.

@ -Kiwi-
Richtiger.

@ poekelz
Am richtigsten.

 Weiter als Fernsehturm komm ich leider nie (ohne Auto)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (22. Juni 2010)

Chicane schrieb:


> @ poekelz
> Am richtigsten.
> 
> Weiter als Fernsehturm komm ich leider nie (ohne Auto)



...und bekomm ich jetzt meine Überaschung 

In die Richtigung (von uns aus nach Osten) müsste man auch mal wieder fahren, aber erstmal hab ich noch ne Idee für Bad Essen (nach Westen).

ALOHA
Frank


----------



## Berrrnd (22. Juni 2010)

den entstehungsort des rätselbildes werde ich wohl am wochenende versuchen zu finden.

1mal war ich schon da, aber irgendwie bin ich die anderen male immer falsch abgebogen und war dann wieder in anderer richtung unterwegs.


----------



## tom de la zett (22. Juni 2010)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Ich bin ja eigentlich kein RR Freund aber dein Stevens mit den Räder sieht einfach zum hinknien schön aus.



findste...?  ich finde eher das Gegenteil - aber das ist ja Geschmackssache 

Richtig schön wäre es aber, wenn es ein MTBike wäre


----------



## gooni11 (3. Juli 2010)

Moin
Hier mal wieder Bilder vom Nighride vorhin!




Allee in der Senne Nachts





Ich könnte schwören das da im Fenster jemand gestanden hat als dieses Bild entstand...aber auf dem Bild ist niemand!!!!Grusel






So viele Rehe wie heut Nacht hab ich glaub ich noch NIE gesehen!





Die Mühle in der Senne.... das rechts ist der Mond...!


----------



## Berrrnd (3. Juli 2010)

warst du alleine unterwegs?

echt merkwürdig wie fremd einem seine hausstrecke in der dunkelheit vorkommt.


----------



## gooni11 (3. Juli 2010)

Moin
Jau ich war allein... hab hier keinen bekloppten außer mir der Nightrides fährt.
Ich fahr auch nur alle 2-3 Monate mal Nachts.... aber macht schon spaß..
Gestern waren es fst 60ig km in ca 2,5 Stunden, bin aber nach ca 10km auf Straße gefahren da ich im Wald nur durch Mückenschwärme und andere Insekten gefahren bin... Straße bzw Senne (Truppenübungsplatz) war dann besser.
Uhhääää... den Geschmack der Viecher hab ich jetzt noch im Mund.. 
mfg


----------



## half-devil333 (4. Juli 2010)

wer weiß wo es ist, bekommt'n keks


----------



## gooni11 (5. Juli 2010)

half-devil333 schrieb:


> wer weiß wo es ist, bekommt'n keks



Oerlinghausen Schoppke..?! gib her den Keks!
mfg


----------



## gooni11 (5. Juli 2010)

Tach die Damen
Gestern wie angekündigt zum Velmerstot mit Trainingspartner gefahren.
fast 90 km 1450hm und 5 Stunden Fahrzeit reichen also um die Beine weich zu bekommen...
ABER..
Ich will nun seit jahren auf diesen verschiss enen Turm Klettern und  nun fahr ICH da hin und das Ding ist ne BAUSTELLÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ
Ich sag euch... hätt ich nen Streicholz gehabt wär das Teil jetzt Geschichte...
mfg
Kammweg am Velmerstot




Auf dem weg zum Velmerstot


----------



## Berrrnd (5. Juli 2010)

sag mal, war deine begleiterin am samstag beim ruhrbike-marathon dabei?

meine ich hätte dort auch trikots vom atv haltern gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (5. Juli 2010)

@gooni  meine Heimat......schöne Bilder!


----------



## gooni11 (5. Juli 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> sag mal, war deine begleiterin am samstag beim ruhrbike-marathon dabei?
> 
> meine ich hätte dort auch trikots vom atv haltern gesehen.



Moin
Nein sie war nicht da ... wollte zwar hin ABER ich hab sie überreden können mit mir mitzukommen. 
Aber andere ausm Verein waren da ... stimmt

mfg


----------



## gooni11 (7. Juli 2010)

Und auch heut  gibbes BILDER BILDER BILDER...! LEIDER nur von mir... aber egal... MIR machts Spaß




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## michael17 (8. Juli 2010)

Nicht mehr ganz neu und auch nur vom Handy aber das Foto beweist:
Rosti war ganz oben, im Wiehengebirge!


----------



## JENSeits (8. Juli 2010)

Yeah

und da treibst du es hoffentlich bald wieder hoch!  oder vllt das neue cd?


----------



## chucki_bo (8. Juli 2010)

michael17 schrieb:


> Nicht mehr ganz neu und auch nur vom Handy aber das Foto beweist:
> Rosti war ganz oben, im Wiehengebirge!



Jau , das ist ganz oben im Wiehen. Höher gehts nicht. Aber ich darf annehmen, dass Du die Teerstrasse zum Sender gewählt hast...oder??

Munter

chucki_bo


----------



## michael17 (8. Juli 2010)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Jau , das ist ganz oben im Wiehen. Höher gehts nicht. Aber ich darf annehmen, dass Du die Teerstrasse zum Sender gewählt hast...oder??
> 
> Munter
> 
> chucki_bo



Ja, Du hast Recht. Rauf auf der Teerstrasse, runter auf den Trails.

Gruß, Michael


----------



## gooni11 (15. August 2010)

Moin
Ist zwar jetzt nicht ganz OWL aber egal..... hoff ich.
Gestern in Winterberg und Umgebung...
70 km, 1800 hm , 4,5Stunden Fahrzeit davon 3,5 Bergauf und eine runter.... ich hätt ins Essen brechen können.
Aber so soll's doch sein glaub ich.... also Fazit HEUTE.(gestern war's nämlich anders) : SCHÖN WAR'S..


----------



## epic03 (15. August 2010)

@gooni11 Der Eggeturm ist übrigens wieder geöffnet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (15. August 2010)

epic03 schrieb:


> @gooni11 Der Eggeturm ist übrigens wieder geöffnet



Jau hab ich schon gehört!
da Wollte ich erst gestern hin... mußte aber sowieso nach Winterberg morgens und hab gedacht... bleibst halt da bis abens.

Aber Eggeturm kommt bald dran... ich war noch nie da oben!
mfg


----------



## OWL-Rider (20. August 2010)

... hier mal 2 Pics von Anfang August

_Location: Ehrenmal für gefallene Soldaten des Königs-Infanterie-Regiments Nr. 145 (Nähe Oerlinghausen)_



 

_Location: Alte Klosterruine (Nähe Zweibrücken, Bielefeld-Quelle)_ 





 


Grüße aus dem Bielefelder Norden 
Lars


----------



## rocky29 (21. August 2010)

Donnerstagabend im Teutoburger Wald in der Nähe vom Sendemast Bilstein:





Mehr zum Dreiflußstein gibt es hier:

http://www.lipperland.de/dreiflussst..._hiddesen.html

War eine schöne Tour am Donnerstagabend. Temperaturen optimal, leider wird es ab 21:00 doch schon recht dunkel im Wald, der Herbst rückt schon näher.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## kris. (21. August 2010)

auch owl. logisch 
wer weiss wo´s ist bekommt nen keks...





kris.


----------



## Frank 911 (21. August 2010)

rocky29 schrieb:


> Donnerstagabend im Teutoburger Wald in der Nähe vom Sendemast Bilstein:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo Jörg,
schmeckt die Arbeit schon wieder? Ich bin noch dabei, den angefutterten Speck von
der Aida zu verstoffwechseln. Morgen gehts mit der Familie nach Lermoos in Östereich 
zum Biken. 
Grüße
Frank und Kirsten


----------



## gooni11 (22. August 2010)

kris. schrieb:


> auch owl. logisch
> wer weiss wo´s ist bekommt nen keks...
> 
> 
> kris.



Moooin
Das ist auf dem Hunnerkenkummer mit Blick auf Tönnsberg... GEGENÜBER Tönnsberg (Hünenkapelle) in Oerlinghausen.


Gib her den Keks.....looos! Rück ihn schon raus..!
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (22. August 2010)

bekommst du am sonntag nach dem rennen


----------



## gooni11 (22. August 2010)

kris. schrieb:


> bekommst du am sonntag nach dem rennen



Ich glaub da brauch ich ne ganze Packung Kekse..


----------



## poekelz (22. August 2010)

Heute auf dem Reesberg mit Blick nach Nordosten Richtung Wiehengebirge.






Brauchte nach dem Urlaub erst mal was ruhiges zum wieder einrollen

Aloha
Frank


----------



## Surfjunk (22. August 2010)

Ola, da treibst du dich ja in meinem Hausberg rum


----------



## tangoba62 (25. August 2010)

Hi,

hier ein Eindruck von der Tour gestern Richtung Velmerstot und Umgebung:
ca.110  km und 2100 hm


----------



## kris. (25. August 2010)

ein ziemlich unaufgeräumter Eindruck


----------



## tangoba62 (25. August 2010)

Jepp,

so habe ich mich auch zum Ende der Tour gefühlt


----------



## Waldwichtel (25. September 2010)

Hier mal ein paar Fotos von der heutigen Tour. Na, wer erratet wo sie alle entstanden sind? (... weitere Bilder von heute im meinem Album)


----------



## kris. (26. September 2010)

die brücke ist ein schöner foto-hintergrund...
wo steht die?


----------



## Waldwichtel (26. September 2010)

kris. schrieb:


> die brücke ist ein schöner foto-hintergrund...
> wo steht die?



Hinter dem Hotel auf dem Johannesberg (Bielefeld). Da geht ein Weg runter bis zum Oetkerstift. Auf halber Höhe führt über diese Brücke ein kleiner Waldweg bis zum Kletterpark am Johannesberg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (26. September 2010)

... zu den anderen Locations

Bild 1 - Hallelujah-Steinbruch, Nähe der Habichtshöhe, bei Haus Salem, unweit vom Hermannsweg, ca. 5 km von Eisernen Anton entfernt

Bild 3 - Nebenweg des Hermannswegs, führt direkt zum Steinbruch, Blick in Richtung Senne

Bild 4 - direkt am Rütli, gegenüber des Hotels beim Eisernen Anton


----------



## Waldwichtel (3. Oktober 2010)

Was für ein schöner Herbsttag heute!!!


----------



## JENSeits (3. Oktober 2010)

schöne Eindrücke 

darf ich unsere Eindrücke aus Willingen auch reinstellen?


----------



## Waldwichtel (3. Oktober 2010)

Immer her damit!


----------



## JENSeits (3. Oktober 2010)

Ok, werden gleich nachgereicht, wenn ich sie bekommen habe. Allerdings keine Action-Bilder, da kein Fotograf zur Stelle war und wir ja zum fahren vor Ort waren


----------



## Berrrnd (3. Oktober 2010)

@Waldwichtel

mal ganz ehrlich!
wie viele meter vor dem foto bist du gestartet?
sieht alles noch so sauber aus.


----------



## leeresblatt (3. Oktober 2010)

und warum die weißen Strumpfhosen, war es so kalt heute?


----------



## JENSeits (3. Oktober 2010)

er hat getragen


----------



## JENSeits (3. Oktober 2010)

so hier wie angekündigt eine kleine Auswahl aus Willingen, alle Mittags aufgenommen, wo noch ein paar Abfahrten folgten:

Janik




René




Jens




Räder:
Jens | Janik | René




Da kann man sich die Optik meines Rückens und Popo's ja ausmalen





weitere Bilder in meinem Fotoalbum | click to enlarge

Tante edith meint: "abgeklopft und getrocknet"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## half-devil333 (3. Oktober 2010)

jetzt weiß ich auch wer ihr wart


----------



## JENSeits (3. Oktober 2010)

Dann warst du das mit der tld-Kombi und Eike im Schlepptau ?


----------



## Waldwichtel (3. Oktober 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> @Waldwichtel
> 
> mal ganz ehrlich!
> wie viele meter vor dem foto bist du gestartet?
> sieht alles noch so sauber aus.



Naja, ehrlich gesagt ist das direkt vor der Haustür im Moorbachtal (BI-Vilsendorf). 
War kurz nach dem Start. 

Ca. 10km später sahen meine Thrombosestrümpfe natürlich nicht mehr so schön weiß aus. Aber ehrlich gesagt fand ich es trotzdem recht frisch unterwegs. Beinlinge und Jacke hatten also schon ihre Berechtigung!


----------



## half-devil333 (3. Oktober 2010)

@jenseit jep das war wohl ich


----------



## kris. (4. Oktober 2010)

@jenseits   sieht so aus als hätte ihr ne menge spass gehabt


----------



## poekelz (4. Oktober 2010)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Was für ein schöner Herbsttag heute!!!



...nur die weißen Stützstrümpfe sehen m. E. etwas albern aus - geben aber zumindest einen guten Kontrast vor dem braunen Blättern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (4. Oktober 2010)

poekelz schrieb:


> ...nur die weißen Stützstrümpfe sehen m. E. etwas albern aus - geben aber zumindest einen guten Kontrast vor dem braunen Blättern


 
Richtig!  ... ne im ernst, hab mir styletechnisch nicht so die Gedanken gemacht. Hauptsache praktisch, bzw. schön warm!
Aber beim nächsten mal werde ich die schwarzen Beinlinge nehmen, dann gibts auch keinen Spot!!!


----------



## Sgt.Green (4. Oktober 2010)

@ kris. Wir haben Spaß gehabt


----------



## JENSeits (4. Oktober 2010)

@ kirs & den grünen:    oooohhh jaaa


----------



## Waldwichtel (9. Oktober 2010)

Was für ideale Tourbedingungen heute!  Hoffentlich ist es morgen in Detmold genauso schön!!!

Hier mal ein paar Schnappschüsse. Hab den Trail durch Zufall gefunden. Echt genial und total einsam und verlassen. Immer wieder ging es über alte Holzstege durch sumpfiges Gelände.


----------



## JENSeits (9. Oktober 2010)

sieht wirklich gut aus!


----------



## Waldwichtel (9. Oktober 2010)

War es auch!  ... aber könnte auch gefährlich werden. Da müssen einige Wildschweine ihr Unwesen treiben. Auf Bild 1 kann man rechts den aufgewühlten Morast sehen. Es roch auch nach Tier s c h e i ß e! Und ner Bache die auf ihre Frischlinge aufpasst möchte ich nur ungern begegnen. Mein Multitool hat auch kein Taschenmesser mit dem ich mich verteidigen könnte.


----------



## JENSeits (9. Oktober 2010)

nutze deinen körper weiße und klug als waffe, mein sohn.


----------



## Waldwichtel (9. Oktober 2010)

... ich werd´s mir merken, Papa!


----------



## kris. (9. Oktober 2010)

nette ecke. wo ist das?


----------



## Waldwichtel (9. Oktober 2010)

Nähe Vilsendorf im Bielefelder Norden. Der Weg durch den Wald nennt sich Sparrenweg (Gesamtlänge: 12km). Das Foto entstand im Jölletal unweit der Niedieks Mühle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (10. Oktober 2010)

Heute aus Porta am Ende der Runde, sehr zu empfehlen mit Christian als Guide  Danke nochmal dafür!


----------



## No_Limits (10. Oktober 2010)

Ihr seid uns auf dem Trail oben am Kaiser entgegen gekommen ...wenn mich nicht alles täuscht


----------



## JENSeits (10. Oktober 2010)

Bin ich mir nicht sicher, kann aber gut sein 
Ich war sehr auf die Wurzeln fixiert und es waren recht viele biker unterwegs.

Bin ich halb an die Seite gekrackselt?


----------



## gooni11 (11. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab auch noch zwei....
Ich LIEBE den Herbst.... und diese* RUHE* (Insider wissen bescheid)!








Aber Bilder machen ist was für Waldi.... ich kann es einfach nicht.
mfg


----------



## Berrrnd (11. Oktober 2010)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Aber Bilder machen ist was für Waldi.... ich kann es einfach nicht.
> mfg



das zweite ist doch ganz schick geworden!

nur die bremshebel wirken etwas verzerrt.


----------



## Waldwichtel (11. Oktober 2010)

Dem muss ich mich anschließen. Das 2. spiegelt doch gut die Herbstimpressionen wieder. Man könnte evtl. noch den Horrizont begradigen da die Bäume alle nach rechts knicken aber ich will mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen. 

Ich hoffe nur das nächstes Wochenende auch so schönes Wetter ist.


----------



## JENSeits (18. Oktober 2010)

Sonntag am Türmchen in LK, schon sehr herbstlich geworden


----------



## Waldwichtel (30. Oktober 2010)

Da ich heute morgen leider verpennt habe um an der Tour "Rund um Bielefeld" teilnehmen zu können, habe ich nur ne kleine Runde über Teilstücke des Wappenwegs und des Hasenpatts gedreht. ... und wieder stelle ich fest das der Herbst mit dem vielen Laub im Wald die schönste Zeit zum Biken ist! 

















Hier die Strecke. Die Fotos mit dem Holzsteg entstanden auf Höhe Niedicks Mühle, die mit dem entwurzelten Baum auf Höhe des Golfclubs.

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=tjnpksbphpnaqvib


----------



## kris. (30. Oktober 2010)

Das erste hat nen schönes Licht. Braunfilter drübergelegt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (30. Oktober 2010)

kris. schrieb:


> Das erste hat nen schönes Licht. Braunfilter drübergelegt?



Beim 1. Foto habe ich 4 Filter kombiniert. Anschließend wurde noch ein bißchen nachgeschärft.


----------



## Berrrnd (30. Oktober 2010)

nachgeschärft?

das bild sieht aus als würde der baumstamm und das bike vor einem gemalten hintergrund stehen.


----------



## JENSeits (30. Oktober 2010)

so ist's wohl gewollt


----------



## Berrrnd (30. Oktober 2010)

ich finde an dem 2. bild voon gooni muss man sich messen.
das ist echt klasse und fängt die jahreszeit gut ein. (wenn denn mal die sonne scheint.)


----------



## Waldwichtel (30. Oktober 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> nachgeschärft?
> 
> das bild sieht aus als würde der baumstamm und das bike vor einem gemalten hintergrund stehen.



Nachgeschärft wurde nur das Bike. Die Unschärfe im Hintergrund liegt daran das ich mit offener Blende fotografiert habe. Dadurch liegt der Schärfebereich nur auf dem fokussierten Objekt.

... mit Sonne war heute ja leider nichts!


----------



## gooni11 (31. Oktober 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> ich finde an dem 2. bild voon gooni muss man sich messen.
> das ist echt klasse und fängt die jahreszeit gut ein. (wenn denn mal die sonne scheint.)



ohhh.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (31. Oktober 2010)

entgegen dem Trend  wer weiß wo's ist?


----------



## gooni11 (31. Oktober 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> entgegen dem Trend  wer weiß wo's ist?



Ich ... aber ich sag es nicht..


----------



## -Kiwi- (31. Oktober 2010)

Hatte heute die erste richtige Ausfahrt mit meinem neuen Stumpi. Hier mal einige Pics:






















Schöne Grüße, Kiwi.


----------



## JENSeits (31. Oktober 2010)

Schöne Bilder Kiwi 
Ich möchte auch nochmal von Heute:


----------



## Sgt.Green (31. Oktober 2010)

Nur noch mal zur Anmerkung ... sind meine Bilders


----------



## -Kiwi- (31. Oktober 2010)

Auch schön! Sind die von heute?


----------



## JENSeits (31. Oktober 2010)

Entschuldige Janik, vergessen reinzuschreiben ...

Japs alles von Heute


----------



## Sgt.Green (31. Oktober 2010)

Hier noch 2 Bilder


----------



## JENSeits (1. November 2010)

ich hab Janik's Bilder mal ins Album geladen


----------



## JENSeits (19. November 2010)

Am Dienstag war's Morgens bei dem vielen Nebel mal wieder traumhaft im Wäldchen. Die Stimmung war einfach nicht zu schlagen. Hier ein paar Bilder:

Am Parkplatz oberhalb der Tennisplätze in Lk war's sehr neblig und duster




Weiter oben ein paar schöne Sonnenstrahlen












Aufm Turm sah man tatsächlich den blauen Himmel





LG Jens - Jetzt ihr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (19. November 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> LG Jens - Jetzt ihr!



Uphill von Norden zum Wartturm,,, nette 180 HM aufwärts in etwa, jedenfalls von ganz unten gerechnet....

Dienstags Vormittag im Wald, sowas nennt man Luxus! Was das Wetter angeht, hast Du echt Glück gehabt, so tief hängender Nebel, das der Turm oben rausguckt ist eher selten. 

Mal sehen wie es Sonntag wettertechnisch aussieht...wird zwar kälter, aber auch trockener  

Later


----------



## JENSeits (19. November 2010)

Momentan ist es sehr sehr matschig auf den Trails. Der B-Trail ist an der Steinbrücke vom Back überlaufen und es hat m.M. nach einen kleinen Teil (hinter der Brücke: alt & brücjhig) der Brücke weggespült. Bilder gibt's vllt Heute Abend.

Ja ist schon was feines - habe Urlaub. Sonntag werde ich warscheinlich nicht mehr fahren können, ohne zuschwanken ... 


LG Jens

PS: 1,7km vom Parkplatz bis zum Turm  Passt auf den Trails auf, ich musste Heute schonwieder Sachen aus dem Weg räumen. 20kg Baumstamm mitten hinter den Anliegern aufm Trimm-dich-Pfad. Leider nicht das erste mal  Wer hat da etwas gegen uns?


----------



## kris. (21. November 2010)

So, dann will ich doch auch mal wieder ein bisschen was hier beitragen. 

Nähe Bielstein...




Naaa, Gooni? Kennste die? 




Bei Berlebeck...




Und kurz dahinter...


----------



## half-devil333 (21. November 2010)

aus langeweile und vor frust, dass es nächstes wochenende schneien soll...:






foto ist vom Melonenmann. ich hoffe ihm ist es recht, dass ich das foto hier poste.


----------



## JENSeits (21. November 2010)

vllt könnteste ja das Bild etwas heller belichten 

Schnee? Yeah!


----------



## poekelz (22. November 2010)

Los, jetzt ich auch mal: Hier mein gestriger Versuch mal richtig aus dem Rahmen zu fallen  ...auf die Platte gebannt vom Starfotograf chucki


----------



## kris. (22. November 2010)

Ist Dir gelungen!


----------



## JENSeits (22. November 2010)

Yeah  
wo geschossen?


----------



## chucki_bo (22. November 2010)

Sieht man doch ... 

Kahle Wart am Ende des Downhills vom Kamm, wenn man die letzten Meter den Kicker mitnimmt. Gerade zu auf die Zuwegung zur Freilichtbühne.

Schön hoch isser, der Fahrer ... 

Later 
chucki_bo

... Mehr davon ab heute Abend auf der Reesbergbiker - Homepage ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (22. November 2010)

Hier noch mal als Zusammenstellung der kompletten Bildersequenz:


----------



## kris. (22. November 2010)

Ist es ein Vogel?

Ist es ein Flugzeug?

Nein.

Es ist Super-Poekelz..!


----------



## JENSeits (22. November 2010)

Ich glaube ich sollte mal vom Turm-/Barretrail ablassen und euch hinterhereiern


----------



## poekelz (22. November 2010)

kris. schrieb:


> Es ist Super-Poekelz..!




Nur original mit der orangenen Jacke der bikenden Stadtreinigung 

...und das alles nur, weil ich nicht halb so gut fotografieren kann wie chucki.


----------



## chucki_bo (22. November 2010)

Oh - sehr nett - danke für die Blumen.... 

Da werde ich mir mal den ganzen Abend einen drauf einbilden. Nur meiner Frau darf ich das nicht sagen, 
weil die mir den den  zeigt...

SELBSTBERWEIHRÄUCHERUNG ist aber toll !!

So F-Abend...


----------



## half-devil333 (22. November 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> vllt könnteste ja das Bild etwas heller belichten
> 
> Schnee? Yeah!



war ne spontane aktion. war leider sehr dunkel im wald und er hatte keinen blitz dabei.
aber es spiegelt die vorgestrige stimmung im wald sehr gut wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (22. November 2010)

@ Teufel: das stimmt, nachträglich kannste aber die Beleuchtung noch ein wenig ändern, dann gewinnt das Bild an Klasse, aber vllt auch an rauschen 

@ chucki und den selbst-ernannten-Saubermachermann: wann seid ihr denn wie wo unterwegs? Stammtisch-Gespräch?


----------



## kris. (22. November 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> vllt könnteste ja das Bild etwas heller belichten



Du meinst so...?? (ich war mal so frei)


----------



## half-devil333 (22. November 2010)

na da find ich das original besser. ich wollte auch das original vom Melonenmann nicht verunstalten


----------



## JENSeits (22. November 2010)

genau, da erkennt man auch mehr, auch wenn's verfälscht ist


----------



## kris. (22. November 2010)

naja, so viel verfälscht ist es auch nicht. hab mir mühe gegeben.


----------



## Rischer (22. November 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Schnee? Yeah!




WTF!
Bloß nich

Wäre eher für Bodenfrost, dann besteht der Wald nich mehr aus einer einzigen Schlammgrube


----------



## half-devil333 (22. November 2010)

schon mal auf gefrorenem boden gefahren, der paar tage vorher noch nen matschloch war?


----------



## Rischer (22. November 2010)

Ja, auch nich das wünschenswerteste^^...aber besser als schlamm und ein bike, dass zusteht wie Sau


----------



## half-devil333 (22. November 2010)

och ich mag matsch


----------



## Rischer (22. November 2010)

ab und zu machts schon bock, aber ich ziehe Trockenheit vor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (22. November 2010)

Rischer schrieb:


> ein bike, dass zusteht wie Sau



heul nicht rum, gibt gute Fotos


----------



## Waldwichtel (22. November 2010)

Also da muß ich mich ganz klar auf Kris Seite stellen. 

... nix verfälschen, das Original ist nun mal total unterbelichtet. Und wenn es unbedingt eine dunkle Umgebung sein soll dann hätte zumindest der Fahrer nachbelichtet werden müssen. Ich hätte das Bild lediglich noch zugeschnitten. Wenn sich das Motiv in der Bildmitte befindet wirkt das Foto meist etwas langweilig. 

Aber trotzdem haste den Melonenmann gut eingefangen!


----------



## JENSeits (22. November 2010)

ich ergebe mich  
ich hab's anders gemeint: dunkles bild = original -> helles bild = verfälscht (aka nachbelichtet )
so war's gemeint


----------



## half-devil333 (22. November 2010)

er war schon am dämmern und das foto hat der Melonenmann geschossen und nicht ich! er hat spontan die cam ausgepackt und hatte keinen blitz dabei. ich merk schon...das bild polarisiert


----------



## Waldwichtel (22. November 2010)

half-devil333 schrieb:


> ich merk schon...das bild polarisiert



Das Rohmaterial ist ja auch durchaus zu gebrauchen!  ... etwas Bildbearbeitung macht daraus nen tolles Actionfoto.


----------



## kris. (22. November 2010)

half-devil333 schrieb:


> ich merk schon...das bild polarisiert



Nööö, nen Polarisationsfilter war´s nicht. Nur kurz in PS an Helligkeit und Kontrast gedreht.


----------



## half-devil333 (22. November 2010)

ihr habt es so gewollt:







und noch nen paar alte sachen:


----------



## kris. (23. November 2010)




----------



## poekelz (23. November 2010)

Sooo - geht doch, hell genug zum Erkennen und düster genug für die Stimmung!

Obwohl - am Ende gefallen mir Sommerbilder auch immer besser, aber Wetter/Jahreszeit kann man nicht ändern, da muss man durch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (24. November 2010)

Ich wäre langsam für einen FOTO-Thread. Nicht zum Reinstellen der "Impressionen", sondern zur Diskussion "Fotografieren" und "digitale Bearbeitung der Bilder"... und am Ende des Jahres kühren wir das beste Bild
mit dem großen OWL-Forum-Wanderpokal, den -selbstverständlich- der Admin besorgt und überreicht .... 

Later 
chucki_bo


----------



## JENSeits (24. November 2010)

OK mache ich, damit die Aufgaben allerdings gerecht verteilt sind, wird der Vorschlagsäußerer für die verursachten Kosten aufkommen 

Den Thread gibt's aber nicht - dafür gibt's bereits welche im Forum


----------



## kris. (24. November 2010)

Nen Wander-Pokal für Biker ist doch eh ein Wiederspruch in sich! 
Hat mal jemand neue Bilder?


----------



## poekelz (24. November 2010)

kris. schrieb:


> Hat mal jemand neue Bilder?



Klick mal auf unseren HP-link (da unten am Fuße dieses Postings) - besser als nix ist das allemal!


----------



## chucki_bo (24. November 2010)

kris. schrieb:


> Nen Wander-Pokal für Biker ist doch eh ein Wiederspruch in sich!



Dann gibts halt nen Radler - schön gekühlt. 

Allerdings ist die Verleihung dann immer Mitte des Jahres bei 30 Grad durch zu führen...


----------



## kris. (24. November 2010)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Allerdings ist die Verleihung dann immer Mitte des Jahres bei 30 Grad durch zu führen...



Naja, sowas sollten wir eh mal machen denke ich.
Der Bienenschmidt bietet sich zum Beispiel dafür an...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (27. November 2010)

Moin
So... hier au nomma.
Bild von heut... KALT... TROCKEN... also Straße gefahren.
Mann.... ich will kurze Hose und staubtrockene TROCKENHEIT...
mfg


----------



## kris. (27. November 2010)

gooni11 schrieb:


> .. also Straße gefahren.



Falsches Forum! 

Irgendwie stören mich die gelben Mavic-Aufkleber auf den Felgen...


----------



## chucki_bo (28. November 2010)

@kris / gooni : Da gibt es nix, was stört... ich finde das Rad knallgeil. Mir tut zwar schon vom Hingucken der Allerwerteste weh, aber die Optik ist richtig gelungen... meine Meinung!

Later 
chucki_bo, der jetzt losfährt zur Kältetour!


----------



## Domme02 (28. November 2010)

Heute mal kein Rollentraining, sondern:




nächstes mal nehme ich wohl lieber die Spiegelreflex von Pappi mit


----------



## chucki_bo (28. November 2010)

Harte, trockene Trails, knackige Kälte, wolkenloser Himmel und KEIN Schnee...

GEIL!


----------



## JENSeits (28. November 2010)

Wie schaut's aus? Habt ihr den Warturmtrail genommen? Gab's da negative Überraschungen o.ä.?


----------



## poekelz (28. November 2010)

Ne, da waren wir nicht. Wir sind BT und dann von Norden Richtung Sender gefahren, hinterher noch zur Kahlen Wart und auf der südlichen Seite (in der Sonne!) zurück.

Mit -5,5° wars heute morgen ordentlich kalt, aber dafür eine super klare Luft!

Frank


----------



## kris. (28. November 2010)

Schön war´s heute draussen! 

Den kennt Ihr bestimmt:




Suchbild:




Wallpaper gefällig?


----------



## gooni11 (28. November 2010)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> @kris / gooni : Da gibt es nix, was stört... ich finde das Rad knallgeil. Mir tut zwar schon vom Hingucken der Allerwerteste weh, aber die Optik ist richtig gelungen... meine Meinung!
> 
> Later
> chucki_bo, der jetzt losfährt zur Kältetour!


----------



## chucki_bo (29. November 2010)

Gooni: Wenn ich geahnt hätte, dass du mir so einen Smiley reinschmetterst, hätte ich mich der Meinung von.kris angeschlossen ... 

BTW: Hier schneits jetzt auch und ich befürchte die Schneepest werden wir bei den Temperaturen so schnell nicht mehr los... :kotz:

Ich brauche aber für die Jahresstatistik noch mindestens 4 Touren, die bitte auch mindestens 25 - 30 km lang sein sollten... (... by the way - bevor irgendwer die Resttage des Jahres hochrechnet: Ich kann unter der Woche nicht fahren, weil ich für mein Geld arbeiten muss... )

Also bitte, bitte nicht noch mehr Schnee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (30. November 2010)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Also bitte, bitte nicht noch mehr Schnee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Mal cool bleiben (easy bei den Temps ) wie man sehen kann ist der Berg doch gerade erst leicht "angezuckert": 

http://www.fremdenverkehrsverein-huellhorst.de/webcam.htm

Momentan reicht das noch nicht mal für richtige Winterfotos.


----------



## kris. (30. November 2010)

Alter Falter, dat is ja nüscht, was da bei Euch liegt.
Kauft Euch mal ne Schneekanone!


----------



## Berrrnd (30. November 2010)

hier in minden ist es seit heute morgen auch etwas weiß.
reicht aber auch wirklich nur für die farbe.


----------



## 230691 (30. November 2010)

Hab da auch noch 2 Bilder









Beide in der nähe vom Dreiflussstein


----------



## kris. (30. November 2010)

Ha!
Da war ich am Sonntag auch...


----------



## gooni11 (4. Dezember 2010)

Wintertour heut.....
mfg


----------



## chucki_bo (5. Dezember 2010)

******** ... ich hätte mir die Bilder doch nicht angucken sollen ....


----------



## poekelz (5. Dezember 2010)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Wintertour heut.....



...na da würde ich mal sagen - alles richtig gemacht!

Heute war das bei uns ne eiskalte Fahrkarte. Bei dem Schneematsch wären wir vermutlich nicht mal am Berg angekommen.

Dafür zieht heute das Büro meiner Frau im Haus um (früher als geplant) und gleich gibt´s nen schönen heißen holländischen Kakao - ist ja auch ganz schön so


----------



## nippelspanner (6. Dezember 2010)

kris. schrieb:


>



Werden bei euch die Trails geräumt und gestreut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (6. Dezember 2010)

sieht wirklich so aus 
sagt mal wo liegt mein BlackBerry-USB-Kabel?

dann gibt's auch mal wieder welche von mir ..


----------



## kris. (7. Dezember 2010)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Werden bei euch die Trails geräumt und gestreut?


 
Na klar! Bei Euch etwa nicht?!?!  

Der Trail ist in der Nähe von Oerlinghausen, da schicken wir jeden Tag einen lang der für gooni die Wege putzt...


----------



## gooni11 (7. Dezember 2010)

kris. schrieb:


> Na klar! Bei Euch etwa nicht?!?!
> 
> Der Trail ist in der Nähe von Oerlinghausen, da schicken wir jeden Tag einen lang der für gooni die Wege putzt...



ENDLICH jemand der mich VERSTEHT!!!!!!!!


----------



## stoppelhopper (11. Dezember 2010)

So sah es letzten Sonntag in der Nähe des Steinhagener Fernsehturms aus...


----------



## JENSeits (12. Dezember 2010)

schön in "Tiefschnee" geflakt die Räder! 
Sieht aber nach ner spaßigen Runde aus


----------



## Berrrnd (12. Dezember 2010)

nach vorne gehalten und fallen gelassen.

an fahren ist bei sowas doch nicht mehr zu denken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (12. Dezember 2010)

sieht trotzdem nach spaß aus


----------



## poekelz (13. Dezember 2010)

stoppelhopper schrieb:


> So sah es letzten Sonntag in der Nähe des Steinhagener Fernsehturms aus...



Oh - ein schönes Liteville - NICE!! Ist die Gabel eine Thor 140?

...ist da oben eigentlich noch was übrig geblieben vom Schnee oder ist es jetzt zu einer einzigen Eisplatte geworden?


----------



## stoppelhopper (16. Dezember 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> schön in "Tiefschnee" geflakt die Räder!
> Sieht aber nach ner spaßigen Runde aus



Das waren ein paar Schneewehen oben auf dem Kamm kurz vorm Sender. Durch die Wehen ist man fahrenderweise auch wirklich nicht mehr gekommen, der Rest ging aber. Bergauf haben wir uns ein Rennen mit ein paar Wanderern geliefert  , bergab hats richtig Laune gemacht, die Schneebrocken sind einem um die Ohren geflogen, die Kurven hat man im mehr oder weniger kontrollierten Drift genommen.
Nach zweieinhalb Stunden hatten wir dann ganze 14km aufm Tacho 



> Oh - ein schönes Liteville - NICE!! Ist die Gabel eine Thor 140?
> 
> ...ist da oben eigentlich noch was übrig geblieben vom Schnee oder ist es jetzt zu einer einzigen Eisplatte geworden?



vielen Dank! Ja, ist ne Thor. Wie gesagt, an dem Wochenende konnte man noch einergemassen fahren, wie es jetzt nachdem was da gerade runterkommt wohl so aussieht ... ich denke, ich werde nächstes Wochenende wohl einen Saunabesuch vorziehen


----------



## Sgt.Green (28. Dezember 2010)

Hi,
heute mal mit Jens nen kleines Ründchen gelaufen....

















War trotzdem schön


----------



## OWL_Biker (31. Dezember 2010)

Also wo ich mich gerade mal so frage wie ihr das macht ist dass Fahren zurzeit ohne Spikes.

Ich bin zugegebenermaßen auch noch eher Anfänger, habe jetzt die erste Saison hinter mir aber als ich versucht habe zu fahren gingen manche Wege gar nicht da zu hoch schnee, manche waren zu gefährlich da komplett vereist und manche gingen halt. Aber da hats mir dann auch keinen Spaß gemacht, naja...

Irgendwelche Tipps? Oder war ich einfach an den falschen Tagen draußen?


----------



## Berrrnd (31. Dezember 2010)

spikes helfen nur bei es.

bei schnee hilft grobes profil dass sich nicht zusetzt.

werde wohl morgen mal ne runde mit michelin xcr mud drehen. mal sehen wie es läuft / rutscht.


----------



## OWL_Biker (31. Dezember 2010)

Ja und leider ist immer alles gemischt. Ein Traum wäre einfach eine schöne unbefahrene Schneeschicht von vielleicht 15cm oder so... Da liefs jedenfalls richtig gut.


----------



## Sgt.Green (31. Dezember 2010)

"Fahrspaß" wie man ihn eigentlich kennt hat man bei den Konditionen zur Zeit nicht wirklich, da machst du schon nichts falsch!

Das einzigste was noch geht, ist auf den platt getrampelten Wegen zu fahren ansonsten hilft nur tragen! 

Gruß
Green


----------



## Lahderbiker (2. Januar 2011)

Frohes neues an alle Biker hier,
  hab grad meine erste Runde im neuem Jahr hinter mir. Gestern gings ja net wegen dem Kater .
  Bei uns sind schon die Strassen teils komplett aufgetaut sprich frei und teils noch Schnee bedeckt wo man noch das Eis darunter noch knirschen hört .

  Gruß Andy


----------



## JENSeits (2. Januar 2011)

So und nicht anders


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (2. Januar 2011)

Vor ein Paar Tagen als der Schnee noch keine Matsche war:




oh man habe ich mich geärgert keine Digi Cam mit gehabt zu haben......


----------



## Rischer (16. Januar 2011)




----------



## poekelz (16. Januar 2011)

Heute im Wiehengebirge, bei Lübbecke:


----------



## JENSeits (16. Januar 2011)

Ich hab mal nen Videoschnappschuss gemacht, damit ihr alle an chucky's toller Kleidungswahl teilhaben könnt, dieses Gelb





und einmal aufm Turm:


----------



## Zearom (16. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Ich hab mal nen Videoschnappschuss gemacht, damit ihr alle an chucky's toller Kleidungswahl teilhaben könnt, dieses Gelb
> 
> <snip snap>



Och das geht doch noch, dafür sieht man ihn im Unterholz  . Ausserdem ließe sich der Style doch noch mit ner pink- oder hellgrün-farbenen Jacke übertrumpfen, gepaart mit hellblauen Beinlingen *schüttelt sich*.


----------



## chucki_bo (17. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Ich hab mal nen Videoschnappschuss gemacht, damit ihr alle an chucky's toller Kleidungswahl teilhaben könnt, dieses Gelb



Ach guck : Meine Abflugstelle ................................ 

Jaja, ich habe sogar noch das passende GELBE Trikot zur Buchse ...  Das zieht im Sommer prima die Mücken an ... naja und Jenseits scheinbar 

Munter bleiben

chucki_bo


----------



## chucki_bo (17. Januar 2011)

Ach --- by the way --> Die Bilder zur Tour sind ONLINE - 

klick unten -- dann Bilder 2011


----------



## poekelz (17. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Ich hab mal nen Videoschnappschuss gemacht, damit ihr alle an chucky's toller Kleidungswahl teilhaben könnt, dieses Gelb



Das Objektiv - Weitwinkel -  deiner GoPro ist echt knallg..l, das fängt so richtig die Hügeligkeit ein. Sowas wünsche ich mir auch für meine nächste Digicam


----------



## Surfjunk (17. Januar 2011)

Wow, der Weitwinkel ist echt nicht schlecht!

Jens schick mal Mailadresse per Pm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OWL_Biker (17. Januar 2011)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder von mir und meinem Zesty (Premiere).

Leider keine Action Fotos, da ich alleine unterwegs war. War eine kleine 20km Runde von der Sparrenburg bis zur Autobahnbrücke und zurück. Hab mein Bike ziemlich unterfordert und bin meist auf den Waltautobahnen rumgerollt um nach langer Zeit endlich wieder zu biken.


----------



## slang (18. Januar 2011)

Hi,
sehr schönes Rädchen 

Hast du da tubeless drauf?

Grüße,
slang


----------



## OWL_Biker (18. Januar 2011)

Nein, mein Händler hatte nur keinen "normalen" Mountain King mehr da und hat mir den Tubeless sehr günstig gegeben. Ist ja kein Unterschied beim Gewicht...


----------



## RnR Dude (18. Januar 2011)

Bist du mit den Mavic Crossride zufrieden?
Ich habe die auch an meinem Rad. Aber sobald es ruppiger wird, fangen sich die Laufräder einen Seitenschlag ein. Kann aber auch an mangelnder Fahrtechnik meinerseits liegen. ;-)


----------



## OWL_Biker (19. Januar 2011)

Also ehrlich gesagt bin ich noch erst ca. 500 km gefahren und habs nicht übermäßig krachen lassen, aber die Mavics sind am Zesty Standard und soweit ich weiß sind im Zesty Forum alle einigermaßen zufrieden. Klar besser geht es (in der Preisklasse) immer.

Also Seitenschläge usw. hatte ich noch nicht, allerdings auch noch keinen Bikepark oder keine fetten Drops gefahren! 

Vielleicht solltest du sonst echt Richtung Freeride Laufrad gehen wenns dir so zerpflückt jedes mal...

Grüße!


----------



## RnR Dude (19. Januar 2011)

Zerpflückt habe ich sie bisher nicht. Finde nur, dass sie für den AM-Gebrauch stabiler sein könnten. Bikepark und fette Drops haben die Laufräder und auch das Rad bisher nicht gesehen. ;-)

Da das hier eine Gallerie ist, gibts auch ein paar Bilder. Stammen allerdings vom vergangen Sommer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (19. Januar 2011)

Das Dritte sieht schwer nach Vermerstod aus. 

Ich fahre die Crossride seit Mitte 2010 und bin ganz zufrieden damit.
Guter Klang inklusive...  Für CC absolut ausreichend, wenn mehr AM/Enduro dazu kommt kommen sie aber vermutlich recht flott an ihre Grenzen...


----------



## RnR Dude (19. Januar 2011)

Alle drei Bilder sind vom Velmerstod. ;-)


----------



## gooni11 (21. Januar 2011)

Moin
Ich hab auch noch ein Bild.. von heute.... mit dem Titel...
SCHEIßWETTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JENSeits (22. Januar 2011)

Von mir gibt's Heute leider nur Video-Schnappschüsse. Leider spielt die Qualität bei Wasser auf der Linse nicht so mit, wie sie soll.




Rider: Björn vor Malte




Rider: Alex vor Seewald und Janik




Steher: links Alex neben Janik, Björn, Peter's Kopf und Malte


----------



## Berrrnd (29. Januar 2011)

war grade 2,5 bis 3h zwischen kaiser wilhelm und kurz hinter lutternsche egge unterwegs.

zwei biker die ich mehrere male gestroffen habe dürften das erste bild kennen.
ein bike, ganz allein im wald.





und noch eins vom rückweg.




und für gooni ...
8,15kg, so wie es da steht.


----------



## RolfK (30. Januar 2011)

So, hab die Tour überlebt, aber meine Beine streicken momentan . Drei Jahre aussetzen is nicht gut musste ich feststellen 
Aber hat Spass gemacht und mit dem neuen Bike funzt auch alles bestens.





Links ist meine neue Spassmaschine und rechts die Rennsemmel von Frauchen


----------



## Tier (30. Januar 2011)

Heute wieder ne Runde mit Porta-Mike gefahren.
Hat echt Laune gemacht. 








































Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## Berrrnd (30. Januar 2011)

da habe ich mir die lezten tage wohl die falsche seite der porta zum biken ausgesucht.

wo ist das?


----------



## JENSeits (30. Januar 2011)

sieht echt gut aus!


----------



## Peter88 (30. Januar 2011)

Klasse Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (30. Januar 2011)

Wasser hin oder her:

Das Bild ist dermaßen geil, das MUSS noch mal rein 




JENSeits schrieb:


> Von mir gibt's Heute leider nur Video-Schnappschüsse. Leider spielt die Qualität bei Wasser auf der Linse nicht so mit, wie sie soll.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JENSeits (30. Januar 2011)

freut mich das es dir gefällt  Ehre


----------



## Porta-Mike (30. Januar 2011)

moin!



> da habe ich mir die lezten tage wohl die falsche seite der porta zum biken ausgesucht.
> 
> wo ist das?


@ k-star: kommst du nicht aus porta? sonst müsstest du es doch kennen.  kleinenbremen und nammen....

gruß

michael


----------



## Berrrnd (30. Januar 2011)

ah, jetzt kann ich die stellen glaube ich zuordnen.

hinter dem bagger dürfte aber noch ein tor sein, damit man nicht in den stollen kommt.

vielleicht gehts nächste woche mal in die richtung.
2,5 bis 3h reichen ja für eine schnelle tour aus minden.


----------



## chucki_bo (31. Januar 2011)

Tier schrieb:


> Heute wieder ne Runde mit Porta-Mike gefahren.
> Hat echt Laune gemacht.
> 
> ...
> ...



Wooooohhh - da bekomme ich ja kalte Füße vom Bilder schauen... Turnschuhe mit dünner Hallensohle.... bibber

Allerdings hatten wir gestern auch einen Mitfahrer (Surfjunk) der mal bei -2°C OHNE Handschuhe gefahren ist. Zwar unfreiwillig, aber auch ohne zu quengeln...

Schön hart-/ und durchgefrorenen Trails, die allerdings letzte Woche mächtig durchgepflügt wurden und tiefe Spurrillen hatten... Trotzdem akurates BK-Wetter...

Woche hat begonnen ...

Later chucki_bo


----------



## Surfjunk (31. Januar 2011)

Handschuh wiedergefunden.
Wie schon fast gedacht hatte sich der Sohnemann da einen von gegriffen gehabt.

UH war das auch alles OK aber im DH schon grenzwertig.

Trotzdem, gelungener Einstand für das neuen Enduro


----------



## JENSeits (31. Januar 2011)

@ chucky & Surfjunk: klingt doch mal gut, ich sollte zusehen das ich dieses Wochenende auch mal wieder auf den Bock komme.

@ exto: was genau gefällt dir denn so am Bild? Vielleicht kann ich darauf achten und mehrere hochladen.



LG Jens


----------



## exto (31. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> @ exto: was genau gefällt dir denn so am Bild? Vielleicht kann ich darauf achten und mehrere hochladen.
> 
> 
> 
> LG Jens



Erst mal (ist ja auch schon anderen aufgefallen) die ungewöhnliche Perspektive durch den extremen Weitwinkel. Normaler Weise sieht ja sogar der Wiehen-Südhang aus wie'n Pfannkuchen. Hier ist mal n bisschen "Hangneigung" im Bild.

Was mir grad an DEM Bild gut gefällt, ist die Stimmung. Die beiden sehen n bisschen aus, wie bikende Orks auf der Jagd nach nem Paar verschreckter Hobbits...


----------



## Rischer (31. Januar 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (31. Januar 2011)

Ich glaube du hast zuviel Herr der Ringe geschaut 
Danke, ich schaue mal ob ich noch ein paar Schnappschüsse aus den Videos hinbekomme.


LG Jens


----------



## Lahderbiker (31. Januar 2011)

Tier schrieb:


> Heute wieder ne Runde mit Porta-Mike gefahren.
> Hat echt Laune gemacht.



servus ihr zweit. sau geile bilder 

 man merkt, dass ihr euch im eurem revier auskennt 


  Da kommt man net per zufall vorbei oder? Ist bestimmt in einer sackgasse versteckt


gruß andy


----------



## Berrrnd (31. Januar 2011)

die bilder sind vom besucherberkwerg in kleinenbremen und aus dem steinbruch in nammen.

da kommt man eigentlich fast zwangsläufig dran vorbei wenn man in der gegend am biken ist.


----------



## JENSeits (31. Januar 2011)

Ich habe nochmal die Videos durchforstet und in der Richtung nur ein paar brauchbare Schnappschüsse finden können.
Allerdings gefällt mir dieser von den ersten Sonnenstrahlen recht gut - auch wenn Licht und Geschwindigkeit + lockerer Mount ein scharfes Bild nicht machbar machen. 

Die Stimmung zählt!


----------



## JENSeits (31. Januar 2011)

So es gibt nochmal Nachschlag.
Entschuldigt die Größe aber es ist ein Suchbild. Wer wird gesucht? 





Weitere Schnappschüsse in meinem Album.


----------



## kris. (31. Januar 2011)

Die Wühlmaus hinter dem 2. Baum von rechts??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (31. Januar 2011)

Right! 
Wer ist's gewesen?


----------



## poekelz (1. Februar 2011)

Chucki - die gelbe Gefahr!

...nimmt auf dem Foto gerade eine Bodenprobe


----------



## chucki_bo (1. Februar 2011)

Ich dachte, da geht der Weg her 

Bemerkenswert übrigens, dass ich mich ins Kurveninnere verabschiedet habe.

Komisch, komisch

Later
chucki_bo


----------



## Surfjunk (3. Februar 2011)

Heute schnell mal die 5° ausgenutzt und einmal Barre & Warturmtrail mit dem neuen Enduro geritten.
Am Warturm.


----------



## kris. (3. Februar 2011)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Warum ist das Pic so klein?



Kleinbildkamera?! 

Äh, hast Du es als Anhang hochgeladen statt als Bild eingefügt?


----------



## Surfjunk (3. Februar 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Kleinbildkamera?!
> 
> Äh, hast Du es als Anhang hochgeladen statt als Bild eingefügt?



 Geht auch in jedem Forum anders, aber nun passt es ja.


----------



## poekelz (3. Februar 2011)

Boah - voll am Fahren gewesen...und ich bullworke den ganzen Tag 

Na warte...ich hab da noch was im Ärmel, vielleicht noch nicht an diesem, spätestens am nächsten WE.


----------



## Porta-Mike (5. Februar 2011)

moin!

ich war heute nachmittag auf der portakanzel. ziemlich windig war´s gewesen.





gruß

michael


----------



## -Kiwi- (5. Februar 2011)

Sehr schön! Da komm' ich auch recht häufig vorbei. 
Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## 230691 (7. Februar 2011)

Die erste fahrt in kurzer Hose und T-Shirt dieses Jahr =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (7. Februar 2011)

gibts noch irgendwo ein detmold näher am äquator?


----------



## Domme02 (7. Februar 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> gibts noch irgendwo ein detmold näher am äquator?



also ich war heute mit Beinlingen, Wintertrikot und Windbreaker in Detmold......ka ob er das gleiche Detmold meint.


----------



## 230691 (7. Februar 2011)

Also ich kenne nur ein Detmold und zwar das hier in Lippe^^
Bin halt bisschen unempfindlicher Kälte gegenüber.
Wobei ich es doch äußerst angenehm fand.


----------



## RolfK (7. Februar 2011)

Nich zu fassen, was ich da auf den Foto's sehe  - brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr zitter-zitter

War zwar 12/13°, aber der Wind war schon recht kühl............


----------



## poekelz (7. Februar 2011)

...das Feuer der Jugend oder der glühende Wahnsinn, es sei denn du hast Englische/Irische Wurzeln, dann ist das ganz normal. Die auf der Insel laufen bei diesen Temperaturen auch schon so rum.


----------



## kris. (7. Februar 2011)

Ich tippe eher auf den glühenden Wahnsinn.


----------



## JENSeits (7. Februar 2011)

Was spricht denn dagegen? 
Ich war Heute Abend auch mit kurzer Hose und T-shirt eine Treppenrunde in Lübbecke drehen. War doch ganz angenehm


----------



## chucki_bo (8. Februar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Was spricht denn dagegen?



*Alles*

13 Grad sind so ca. die KurzBEINgrenze. Aber sicher nicht TShirt (vermutlich noch Baumwolle) und Hawaii-Buchse ....

Hauptsache Du hast Dich auch dick gg. Sonnenbrand eingecremt.. 

Munter bleiben,

chucki_bo


----------



## JENSeits (8. Februar 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (8. Februar 2011)

bei den marathons wird bei temperaturen um 15°C auch in kurz gestartet, aber das ist etwas anderes.

wenn ich so durch die gegend rolle habe ich bei dem wetter ne kurze trägerhose, beinlige und ein wintertrikot mit kurzem funktionsshirt drunter an.


----------



## 230691 (8. Februar 2011)

Eh das ist ein gutes T-Shirt aus dem Sportgeschäft aus 100% Polyester ja...
Über die Hose kann man jetzt streiten find sie halt bequem und es tut nicht so im Geldbeutel weh wenn ich mich mal wieder lang mache 

Und mir war wirklich nicht kalt, ganz im gegenteil.
Ob das so normal ist weiß ich nicht

Überlege schon seit längerem mal zum Arzt zu gehen weil ich auch sehr schnell sehr doll anfange zu schwitzen.
Äußerst unangenehm das ganze :/


----------



## kris. (8. Februar 2011)

Fährst Du die Maxxis Highroller? Wenn ja, wie zufrieden bist Du mit denen?
Ich will mal was anderes testen als Schwalbe und Conti...


----------



## JENSeits (8. Februar 2011)

Bitte im Stammtisch weitermachen kris


----------



## kris. (9. Februar 2011)

Und ich mach trotzdem hier weiter. Ätschn! 
Denn ich war heute los und ihr nicht. Schämt´s Euch!


----------



## Flying_Elvis (10. Februar 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Und ich mach trotzdem hier weiter. Ätschn!
> Denn ich war heute los und ihr nicht. Schämt´s Euch!


 
Schön, der Stapel. Wird ruhig dort nächste Zeit. Die letzten des Einsatzkontingents verlegen nächste Woche nach Afghanistan.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (10. Februar 2011)

Flying_Elvis schrieb:


> Schön, der Stapel. Wird ruhig dort nächste Zeit. Die letzten des Einsatzkontingents verlegen nächste Woche nach Afghanistan.



Und die Tommys? Soweit ich weiss bleiben die doch noch 2 Jahre...
Also von mir aus: Alle weg und Nationalpark Senne einrichten.
Und als Ausgleich 1, 2 oder 3 legale DH und FR-Strecken in der Region.


----------



## -Kiwi- (11. Februar 2011)

Hi.
Heute war ich an der Portakanzel:







... und unterhalb der Kanzel:






Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## JENSeits (12. Februar 2011)

Schöne Fotos Kiwi 
Da kann ich nicht ganz mit halten - trotzdem mal eins von Heute:


----------



## -Kiwi- (13. Februar 2011)

Der Neuschnee hat mich gestern ganz schön genervt. Hoffe, dass der heute noch verschwindet.
Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Surfjunk (13. Februar 2011)

So wie es aktuell aussieht wird das heute eine Matschschlacht werden. 
Aber es gibt ja kein falsches Wetter, nur falsche Kleidung.


----------



## -Kiwi- (13. Februar 2011)

So sieht es aus!


----------



## poekelz (13. Februar 2011)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> So wie es aktuell aussieht wird das heute eine Matschschlacht werden.
> Aber es gibt ja kein falsches Wetter, nur falsche Kleidung.



ANGEBER


----------



## Surfjunk (13. Februar 2011)

poekelz schrieb:


> ANGEBER



Is klar Frank, da höre ich doch jetzt schon die Ausrede für nachher raus.
Da will sich doch nur ein Schönwetterbiker seine neue Fox nicht schmutzig machen 

Laut Wetter App. soll der Regen gegen 12 nachlassen. 
Hoffen wir mal das Steve Jobs recht behält. 
Kachelmann ist ja zur Zeit nicht aktiv, das heißt es kann nur besser werden!


----------



## poekelz (13. Februar 2011)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Is klar Frank, da höre ich doch jetzt schon die Ausrede für nachher raus.
> Da will sich doch nur ein Schönwetterbiker seine neue Fox nicht schmutzig machen
> 
> Laut Wetter App. soll der Regen gegen 12 nachlassen.
> ...



Ich hab den ganzen Tag Zeit also sobald der Regen aufhört können wir los, die Sachen liegen bereit!

*Ich WILL fahren heute, unbedingt!!*


----------



## Surfjunk (13. Februar 2011)

Deal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohropax (13. Februar 2011)

Hi, wo und wann würdet ihr euch denn treffen? Habe eigentlich auch keine Lust, hier die ganze Zeit in der Wohnung zu hocken.

Grüsse,
Marcus


----------



## Surfjunk (13. Februar 2011)

Lübbecke, oben auf der Fussgängerbrücke.


----------



## Zearom (13. Februar 2011)

Ich war heute auch unterwegs, mal etwas genauer schauen was einem der Rheda Forst so bietet. Bild ist vom Start am Dalkeweg, war extrem befahren, klar viele Familien, Senioren mit Rollator (!) und Stockenten wollten das klasse Wetter genießen.







muss mir nun aus den ganzen Forstwegen ne hübsche Feierabendtour zusammenbauen, brauch etwas abwechselung bei meine mittlerweile täglichen Tour.


----------



## Tier (13. Februar 2011)

Eigentlich wollte ich nur ne kleine Runde, die örtlichen Feldwege fahren.
War aber doch irgendwie schlammig...
...vieleicht hätte ich nicht die Abkürzung über's Feld nehmen sollen.
Ist dann etwas sauberer geworden als es bei ner Bachüberquerung in selbigen gerutscht ist...











Habs dann eben nochmal richtig sauber gemacht...


----------



## chucki_bo (14. Februar 2011)

Gestern wars wie erwartet RICHTIG schlammig. Wenigstens der Schnee war schon abgetaut, aber alles da drunter war teilweise knöcheltiefer Matsch. Das gab ordentlich Schmalz in den Oberschenkeln. Bilder wollte Surfjunk noch einstellen. Mal sehen, ob er schon wach ist  ... - oder bald auf der Homepage der Reesbergbiker. 

Bei über 30 KM mit ca. 600plus HM und zum Schluss 4 Forenbikern haben wir den Pansen mal wieder gründlich gelüftet... 

Jetzt kanns Frühling werden... 

Stay tuned
chucki_bo


----------



## Surfjunk (14. Februar 2011)

Jau, wach ist er schon. 

Hier mal ein paar Mudpic´s

Mudsurfing





Poekelz





Nebelwand bei Schnatthorst





Tourdreckigster


----------



## JENSeits (14. Februar 2011)

Um wieviel Uhr war das?
Sieht gut aus - Frank habter gut getroffen .. hatter er soviel Angst seine Fox dreckig zumachen? 

Ich hoffe Heute oder Morgen Bilder von Gestern nachzureichen


----------



## poekelz (15. Februar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Um wieviel Uhr war das?
> Sieht gut aus - Frank habter gut getroffen .. hatter er soviel Angst seine Fox dreckig zumachen?
> 
> Ich hoffe Heute oder Morgen Bilder von Gestern nachzureichen



Wir sind direkt nach dem der Regen aufhörte ...ca. 12:15h los, also das dürfte so bei halb2 gewesen sein.

Das Wetter hat sich ja auch während der Tour nicht wirklich verändert, zwischendurch ein erfolgloser Versuch der Sonne, aber ansonsten Nebelsuppe und Schlamm ohne Ende. 

Die neue Fox konnte somit nicht wirklich ihr Potential zeigen


----------



## Surfjunk (15. Februar 2011)

poekelz schrieb:


> Die neue Fox konnte somit nicht wirklich ihr Potential zeigen



Kommt noch, wenn der Boden erst mal wieder ein wenig fester ist und du etwas mehr Druck vorn drauf haust werden wir mal Warturm rechts Rocken 

Da kann die Fox mal zeigen was geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (15. Februar 2011)

Dann seit ihr ja vor uns am Turm gewesen 
Hättet ihr mal eine Stunde länger gewartet - ihr hättet euch eingenässt vor lachen ... was der liebe Alex alles an Aufwand für Fotos betrieben hat ... einfach super! 
Danke nochmal an dieser Stelle


----------



## Surfjunk (15. Februar 2011)

Wir waren gar nicht am Turm. Wir sind Barre und dann Richtung Schnatthorst.
Das ganze war ehe CC lästig.
Markus ist mit einen Cyclo Cross Singel Speed gefahren.
Das sagt doch alles. 

Wo kann man den die Bilder sehen?


----------



## schnietz (15. Februar 2011)

Hallo!

Ich klinke mich einfach mal ein! Am Sonntag die erste (kleine) Tour gemacht. Mit kurzer Hose natürlich, in der Sonne angenehm... Das ganze im Haarener Wald in der nähe von Büren!







Gruß


----------



## RolfK (15. Februar 2011)

Jetzt machen'se schon ein Saufgelage im Wald und als Tarnung dient das Bike - ne ne  

Schöner Schnappschuß


----------



## JENSeits (15. Februar 2011)

@ Surfjunk: Achso, ja das sagt alles. Bilder stelle ich dann hier zum Teil ein - sind noch in der Bearbeitung 

@ Schnietz: Willkommen, schau dich mal im OWL-Bereich um   Doch Edit gibt's hier - unten rechts am Ende deines Posts unter "Ändern" ... ich war mal so frei und habs nachträglich gemacht 


LG Jens


----------



## kris. (15. Februar 2011)

Edith ist ne Internet-Schlampe, die treibt sich in jedem Forum rum!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (15. Februar 2011)

So hier die Nachreiche von Sonntag:














Im Album gibt es eine weitere Auswahl. Klick mich.

LG Jens


----------



## Xeleux (15. Februar 2011)

sehr coole fotos  einfach nur top!
mein respekt an den fotografen (und den fahrer )


----------



## poekelz (15. Februar 2011)

Jens, die Idee mit der Lampe ist super (Bild 3) - gerade bei dem Nebel schafft so ein Licht eine besondere Atmosphäre!

Echt coole Bilder!


----------



## Surfjunk (15. Februar 2011)

Unglaublich was eine gute Belichtung doch für Stimmung ins Bild bringt!
Echt tolle Fotos!
Ist dein Kumpel Foto Spezie oder ist das eher Hobby?


----------



## JENSeits (15. Februar 2011)

Ist sein Hobby  Übrigens ist es Saschka88!

Er hat ganz schön viel an Technik aufgeboten. Die Bilder am Turm sind mit insgesamt 3 Blitzen entstanden!

Danke ans Lob, werde es weitergeben.


----------



## kris. (15. Februar 2011)

Da steht wohl mal ne Forums-Foto-Session an im Sommer... 
Tolle Bilder!


----------



## chucki_bo (16. Februar 2011)

Wirklich gut geworden. Gegenblitzfotos (zumal bei Nebel) machen das ganze sehr "dramatisch". Vor allem kommen trotz dieses Wetters alle Kontraste und Farben prima raus.

Trotzdem (verzeih) : Die Cam auf der Birne solltest Du für Fotos runternehmen. 

Aber ich kanns mir lebhaft vorstellen: Den halben Wald verkabelt, damit die Belichtung passt  ..  

Spädder
chucki_bo

Edit: Ach ja, ne gelbe Hose käme natürlich noch geiler .....


----------



## chucki_bo (16. Februar 2011)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Wir waren gar nicht am Turm. Wir sind Barre und dann Richtung Schnatthorst.
> Das ganze war ehe CC *lästig*.
> Markus ist mit einen Cyclo Cross Singel Speed gefahren.



Wie lästig??? Kritische Anmerkungen sind VERBOTEN und werden mit noch mehr CC bestraft. Lastig OK - aber lästig?? Ich buche das mal unter Tippfehler, der Herr.... 

Bei dem Wetter wars aber die richtige Alternative, zumal Frank erst noch sein Gabel-Setup fortführen muss. Aber, ... es soll ja irgendwann wohl auch noch Frühling werden....


----------



## Surfjunk (16. Februar 2011)

Da hat sich das Iphone doch eine Spass erlaubt.

Als Wortspiel finde ich es trotzdem nice


----------



## JENSeits (16. Februar 2011)

Vielleicht bringt und Heute ja jmd mit Sonnenbildern aufsm Thema zurück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (16. Februar 2011)

Sorry Jungs, keine Sonne, die war schon weg.


----------



## JENSeits (16. Februar 2011)

laaangweilig! 
haste's von da noch weit bis daheim oder ne Leuchte dabei gehabt?


----------



## kris. (16. Februar 2011)

Blödmann! 

Nee, keine Lampe. So lange wollte ich eigentlich gar nicht unterwegs sein, aber vom Hermann sind es nur noch 5 Minuten bergab nach Hause. War zwar grenzwertig aber es ging...


----------



## JENSeits (16. Februar 2011)

bist ja heile angekommen


----------



## RolfK (16. Februar 2011)

Zum Herrmann muss ich auch mal wieder. Werd, wenn das Wetter es zuläßt, Samstag oder Sonntag ne Runde starten ab Donoper Teiche. 
Ma gucken, ob die Kondition schon reicht . Vielleicht gibs ja denn ein Sonnenfoto.


----------



## Tier (19. Februar 2011)

Grad von Runde wiedergekommen.
Schön wenn man merkt das die Kondition steigt, man Steigungen hochfahren kann, die vorher unbezwingbar waren und das ganze hinterher sogar Spaß macht.


----------



## Berrrnd (19. Februar 2011)

.


----------



## poekelz (21. Februar 2011)

Da ich gestern auf familiären Gründen verhindert war, hab ich das mal heute schnelle nachgeholt 

Heute Mittag auf dem Dreimännerweg zwischen Wittekindsquelle und dem Kaiser...was für ein Wetterchen, noch 20 Grad wärmer und es wäre perfekt


----------



## RolfK (21. Februar 2011)

poekelz schrieb:


> ...was für ein Wetterchen, noch 20 Grad wärmer und es wäre perfekt




Da sagste was . Ich muss da oben auch bald mal wieder hin, bald ein Jahr her.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gorgo (24. Februar 2011)

Gestern ne schöne Tour on den Externsteinen gestartet. 
Hoch auf den Velmerstot, weiter über den Eggeweg nach Driburg, ab nach Altenbeken, Bauernkamp, Veldrom und zurück. 
Das Wetter war noch recht frostig aber dadurch war der Boden wenigstens knüppelhart  





Auf dem Velmerstot mit Blick in Richtung Herrmann (leider recht diesig).





Entlang auf dem Eggeweg.









Immer dem Trail entlang.









Eggeweg...





Knochenhütte bei Driburg....kurz vorm Durchschlag





Da is der Nobby platt...





Weiter zur Max und Moritz Quelle in Altenbeken





Eisenbahnflair in Altenbeken





Angekommen am Bauernkamp mit Blick auf Veldrom.





Märchenwald kurz vor der B1


----------



## RolfK (24. Februar 2011)

Von heut Nachmittag auf dem Biesterberg. Da ist auch ein kleiner Wald mit ein paar Trails, eine schöne Wiese mit drei Sprüngen drin, genau das Richtige für den kleinen Snack zwischendurch  oder eben auf dem Weg von der Arbeit nach Haus.





Im Hintergrund der Wahmbecker Berg







Im Hintergrund Lemgo


----------



## Surfjunk (4. März 2011)

Heute bei 5° und Super Sonne auf dem Heidbrink


----------



## JENSeits (4. März 2011)

Bearbeite das dochmal Mensch 

Edit meint: Wurde ja mitm Eiertopf aufgenommen .. dann sei es verziehen


----------



## Surfjunk (4. März 2011)

Ich finde gerade das Licht mit der leichten Überblendung auf dem Rahmen gut. 
Was sollte den deiner Meinung nach bearbeitet werden?


----------



## JENSeits (4. März 2011)

Die Sättigung ein wenig raus - das wirkt ein wenig übersättigt. Und ja mein Bildschirm ist kalibriert ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (4. März 2011)

Da kann man mal wieder sehen Geschmäcker sind verschieden.
Ich habe das mit Camera+ gemacht und die Farbe und auch das Überblendung genau so gewollt.
Schön wäre etwas mehr Licht auf der Front vom Stein gewesen, aber das klappte leider nicht.
Naja, ist ja auch nur ein Iphone...


----------



## Zearom (4. März 2011)

Ich finds genau richtig, es ist Frühling, die Sonne kommt nun immer öfter und länger raus und es wird wärmer. All das kann man in dem Bild finden. Zudem betont das überblenden den schicken Rahmen und die Felgen.

"gefällt mir"


----------



## JENSeits (4. März 2011)

Passsst schon so!


----------



## gorgo (5. März 2011)

Auf dem Kalletalpfad an der Weser angekommen....schön flach isses


----------



## Surfjunk (6. März 2011)

Heute mit Poekelz ein kleine Tour vom Green Lake in Richtung Nonnenstein bei super Wetter gemacht. Nebenbei ein paar klasse Trail´s befahren


----------



## poekelz (6. März 2011)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Heute mit Poekelz ein kleine Tour vom Green Lake in Richtung Nonnenstein bei super Wetter gemacht. Nebenbei ein paar klasse Trail´s befahren



...und den Selbstauslöser an der Digicam entdeckt


----------



## Tier (6. März 2011)

Bei dem geilen Wetter heut, waren Porta-Mike und ich auch los.


----------



## JENSeits (6. März 2011)

Schöne Bilder! Was sagt die GoProHD zu ihrem Mount? Hättest du den ggf. über? 

Gestern in Rödinghausen:


----------



## Tier (6. März 2011)

Nach vorne hin taugts nichts, da kommste sonst etwas mit den Beinen ran. Nach hinten allerdings super. Hält bombig. 
Werd ich aber wohl selbst behalten. Steckt zuviel Zeit drinne und ist technisch ziemlich unsauber gemacht weil mir die passenden Fräser fehlten. 
Sorry. 

Um beim Thema zu bleiben, was von Vorgestern. Schön diesig.


----------



## JENSeits (6. März 2011)

Trotzdem danke 

Schöne Stimmung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Porta-Mike (6. März 2011)

moin!

nachdem das tier den weg richtung osten genommen hat, bin ich richtung süden geradelt. kurz vor der haustür noch ´nen bischen im sand gespielt .





gruß

michael


----------



## RolfK (13. März 2011)

Zwei Bildchen von heute im Lemgoer Wald. 

Aussichtsturm:





Wendelstein:





Alles sehr romantisch hier im Lemgoer Wald oder


----------



## Sado-Uwe (13. März 2011)

Moin, moin !

Dann steuere ich mal ein paar Bilder von heute aus Lügde bei:


















Tschüß 

  Sado-Uwe


----------



## kris. (14. März 2011)

Wow, der Lenker sieht aber breit aus...
Oder täuscht das?


----------



## Surfjunk (14. März 2011)

Noch mal was nachreichen von gestern.
Nette Tour mit Poekelz bei Super Wetter.

Neue Mühle - Nonnestein - Green Lake - Fliegertrail - Limberg Trail - Neue Mühle


----------



## chucki_bo (14. März 2011)

Tja, in Ermangelung an gesunden Familienmitgliedern konnte ich ja zeitlich leider nicht bei Euch mitfahren ... 

Als Trostpflaster hab ich mir aber eine vom Zeit/KM - Verhältnis sehr komprimierte Tour gegönnt. Und an der Neuen Mühle bin ich dann auch nochmal vorbeigekommen...

35 KM - 750 HM - Zeit 2:19:00 --> macht warme Oberschenkel beim abendlichen Sofaliegen ... 

later 
chucki_bo

Nächste Woche ist auch wieder Wochenende ....


----------



## Surfjunk (14. März 2011)

Wann bist du den gefahren?


----------



## chucki_bo (14. März 2011)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Wann bist du den gefahren?



1045 h los - 1315 h zurück.

Ich wollte noch an deinem Auto die Scheibenwischer hochstellen, ging aber nicht


----------



## Surfjunk (14. März 2011)

Schade, hättest du mal angerufen, dann hätte wir kurz auf dich gewartet.
Naja, jetzt kommt der Sommer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (14. März 2011)

Ich war aber auch erst gg. 1215 oder 1230 an der NM... Eh zu spät ...


----------



## Sado-Uwe (14. März 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Wow, der Lenker sieht aber breit aus...
> Oder täuscht das?



Ist noch wie original von Canyon geliefert - ca. 63 cm breit. Ich find's gut.


Tschüß 

  Sado-Uwe


----------



## JENSeits (14. März 2011)

Dann macht's wohl die Perspektive .. sah für mich auch schon nach deutlich mehr als 700mm aus


----------



## kris. (14. März 2011)

Ah, okay. Sah für mich im ersten Moment nach mind. 68er Breite aus, aber das lag dann wohl am Winkel. Oder an meinen Augen.


----------



## Sgt.Green (18. März 2011)

Ich habe heute von meiner fast 6 Stunden Tour dann auch mal was mitgebracht

Ein Blick in die vernebelte Norddeutschetiefebene




Da gehts weiter...




Noch zweimal die Norddeutschetiefebene








Schöne Trails 




Auf der Karte sieht der Weg kurz und flach aus... ist er aber nicht...immer auf und ab!




Das Kaiser-Wilhelm-Denkmal




Und der Ausblick von dort oben




Schon wieder fast daheim und nochmal schnell das verdreckte Rad mit auf´s Bild




Greetz


----------



## kris. (18. März 2011)

Schöne Tour!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (19. März 2011)

Sehe ich das richtig.
Per Zug nach Osna und dann den Wittekindsweg zurück?


----------



## RolfK (19. März 2011)

Hui das is mal ne Tour 

Geh ersma raus und mach's Bike fit für morgen. Wenn da auch so'n Wetterchen ist wie heute - ach wird das herrlich


----------



## Tier (19. März 2011)

Herrliches Wetter!


----------



## Sgt.Green (19. März 2011)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig.
> Per Zug nach Osna und dann den Wittekindsweg zurück?



Siehste Falsch.
Von Dünne/Bünde bis zum Kaiser und zurück

Siehst doch auf der Karte wohl wo Osnabrück ist


----------



## Surfjunk (19. März 2011)

Ah Blindfisch!
Ich hatte den roten Punkt der Osnabrück kennzeichnet nicht gesehen.


----------



## chucki_bo (19. März 2011)

Sgt.Green schrieb:


> Siehste Falsch.
> Von Dünne/Bünde bis zum Kaiser und zurück
> 
> Siehst doch auf der Karte wohl wo Osnabrück ist



Ca. 65 km. Bin die Tour 2009 auch mal gefahren. 
Aber im Sommer. Obwohl die Tour OS nach Bünde 
auch schick ist - Surfjunk. Allerdings wird der Berg
um OS eher zur Flachlandautobahn. 

Spädder
chucki_bo


----------



## the deaf (20. März 2011)

so, nach langem zuschauen hab ich mich entschlossen auch mal das ein oder andere bild zu posten








auf dem weg zur herlingsburg hoch













oben auf der herlingsburg mit blick auf den schiedersee

hoffe es gefällt ein wenig


----------



## RolfK (20. März 2011)

Bin heut zeitig los, um den Fußgängermassen zu entgehen, die sich ab Sonntagmittags hier durch den Wald wälzen. Das sind meistens die, die mit dem Auto noch bis in den Wald fahren, um dann die neuesten JackWolfskin-Errungenschaften spazieren tragen.  
Ein paar unangeleinte Hunde samt ihren Herrchens und Frauchens hab ich trotzdem aufgeschäucht  

Hier 2 Eindrücke von unterwegs:


----------



## JENSeits (20. März 2011)

@ deaf:  Ja sie gefallen - stell in Zukunft ruhig mehr rein 

@ rolf: warum gibt's denn immer nur Standbilder?  In Action möchte ich dich mal sehen auf deinen Local-Trails 

Ich habe noch ein paar Videoschnappschüsse von Heute in der Tasche, ich hoffe es sind nicht zuviele [sonst einfach sagen ]
Es tat einfach sooo gut nach kanpp 3 Wochen jetzt vor den Zwischenprüfungen wieder aufm Rad zustehen und dann noch gleich 2 neue Sprünge zufahren - traumhaft!
Danke an Niklas und Janik!
BIider müssen so groß - sonst ist's nicht gut erkennbar.

*
Janik | Niklas*




*Janik*




*Niklas*




*Meine Wenigkeit*




*und weil er sich so schön freut:*







LG Jens


----------



## 230691 (20. März 2011)

Echt schöne Bilder die man hier so sieht

@JENSeits    Zu viele Bilder geht doch gar nicht  Ich schau mir gerne viele Fotos an





Hier mal ein leicht verkrüppeltes von mir^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (20. März 2011)

Schöne Aussicht haste da!


----------



## JENSeits (20. März 2011)

Nachschlag:

*Janik*




*Niklas*







*Ich*




*Trail*


----------



## lipmo51 (20. März 2011)

My girl on fire


----------



## Saschka88 (20. März 2011)

@ jens

da tut es mir in den Augen weh.

Die Qualität ist unter aller Sau....


----------



## JENSeits (20. März 2011)

Videoschnappschüsse bei Lichtwechseln ... was will man da erwarten?  wartet mal den Video-Upload ab - den finde ich nicht so grausig, obwohl der Chest-Mount noch stabiler werden muss.


----------



## Sgt.Green (20. März 2011)

Nächstes mal brauchen wir wieder nen richtigen SHOOTER


----------



## Saschka88 (20. März 2011)

Sgt.Green schrieb:


> Nächstes mal brauchen wir wieder nen richtigen SHOOTER



kennst du einen ?


----------



## JENSeits (20. März 2011)

You!  Würde mich mal wieder reizen!


----------



## RolfK (20. März 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> @ rolf: warum gibt's denn immer nur Standbilder?  In Action möchte ich dich mal sehen auf deinen Local-Trails




Was soll ich tun - is ja keiner da der knipsen tut. Mein Frauchen musste arbeiten und ansonsten fahren hier nur Waldautobahnraser rum, zumindest hab ich noch keinen mit einem enduro gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (20. März 2011)

Mist, das ist blöd  Trotzdem mag ich diene Fotos


----------



## kris. (20. März 2011)

RolfK schrieb:


> Was soll ich tun - is ja keiner da der knipsen tut.



Tja, dann müssen wir wohl mal ne Photo-Session machen.


----------



## RolfK (20. März 2011)

Jo, können wir mal machen tun. 
Warten wir aber, bis es etwas wärmer ist und man draußen nach getaner Arbeit im Biergarten am Waldesrand noch nen Alsterchen zischen kann. 
Vielleicht kommt ja Surfjunk auch, wir beide wollten uns dann mal am Herrman treffen um den Trail da zu rocken....... oder so.


----------



## kris. (20. März 2011)

Nur eins?


----------



## RolfK (20. März 2011)

Au backe nee, das kann ja lustig werden


----------



## Rischer (20. März 2011)

@ jens

Die bilder sind mal echt mies!^^

Da hat janik recht, wir brauchen nen shooter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (21. März 2011)

Wart ihr gestern zufällig am Green Lake?

Wir (chucki, surfjunk und ich) sind dort vorbei gekommen, haben aber bergab die flowigere Linie über den Kammweg (zumindest im oberen Teil) gewählt und sind hinterher durchs Loch zum See runter.

Im Vorbeifahren hab ich ein weißes Transition auf dem GL-Trail gesehen - das von Niklas??


----------



## JENSeits (21. März 2011)

Jap, das war Niklas.

Zu der Qualität der Bilder: ' Ich hab's überprüft, Upload und Screenshot verschlimmern die Qualität drastisch.'


----------



## kris. (21. März 2011)

@RolfK  Wenn es etwas wärmer ist sind die Bäume auch schon wieder ein bisschen grüner. Das ist dann doch ein schönerer Hintergrund als die dürren Gerippe grade.


----------



## Freeride1993 (21. März 2011)

@ Lipmo: Schönes Foto! Wo seit ihr denn gefahren?


----------



## 230691 (27. März 2011)

Hab hier mal die ersten versuche von einer guten Freundin mit ihrer Spiegelreflex.





















Sicherlich noch ausbaufähig sowohl von ihr, als auch von mir^^


----------



## Saschka88 (27. März 2011)

230691 schrieb:


> Hab hier mal die ersten versuche von einer guten Freundin mit ihrer Spiegelreflex.
> 
> Sicherlich noch ausbaufähig sowohl von ihr, als auch von mir^^




Tips für deine Freundin:

- Aufsteckblitz benutzten, falls vorhanden weil das Schwarz absäuft.
- Blende weiter öffnen

......


----------



## 230691 (27. März 2011)

Ja danke =)
Werd ich ihr mal ausrichten


----------



## RolfK (27. März 2011)

Nich zu fassen, war in Detmold heut wieder Hochsommer  ?!?!


War aber auch heut wieder super, bisschen frisch im Schatten, aber sonst perfekt. Tolle 30km-Runde mit neu enddeckten Trail 

Hier ein Foto aus dem Unterholz auf den Kleeberg. Mitten zwischen den Windmühlen befindet sich ein Modellflugplatz, gibs bestimmt auch nicht so oft.


----------



## kris. (27. März 2011)

RolfK schrieb:


> Nich zu fassen, war in Detmold heut wieder Hochsommer  ?!?!



das ist seine jugendliche hitze!


----------



## lipmo51 (27. März 2011)

Freeride1993 schrieb:


> @ Lipmo: Schönes Foto! Wo seit ihr denn gefahren?


Hometrail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tier (27. März 2011)

Och heut gings doch. Hatte auch nur T-Shirt und kurze Buchse an. 












@230691: Die Bilder sind doch gut geworden für den Anfang.


----------



## RolfK (27. März 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> das ist seine jugendliche hitze!



Ah jo. Bei mir is das 20 Lenze hin, kann mich nicht mehr so dran erinnern, wie viel Hitze man da so hat.


----------



## Rafterman86 (31. März 2011)

RolfK schrieb:


> Was soll ich tun - is ja keiner da der knipsen tut. Mein Frauchen musste arbeiten und ansonsten fahren hier nur Waldautobahnraser rum, zumindest hab ich noch keinen mit einem enduro gesehen.



Naja Enduro fahre ich nicht, eher AM. Aber sind oft hier in Lippe unterwegs  sind so 3-6 Mann aus Lemgo. Und Waldautobahnraser sind die wenigsten... da gibts echt wenige hier.


----------



## RolfK (31. März 2011)

Nich zu glauben 

Hab im Lemgoer Wald echt noch nie jemand gesehen außer Hardtailfahrer. Na vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal irgendwann........


----------



## Rafterman86 (31. März 2011)

Mit deinem Bike fällst auf jedenfall auf in der Umgebung 

Fahre atm nen Canyon Nerve AM 8.0 aber nochn 2010. Vll gibts ende dieser Saison nochn richtiges Enduro  aber für unseren Popelwald, ne transalp und nen paar Sprünge reicht auch das AM


----------



## RolfK (31. März 2011)

Tjo, die Felgen leuchten nicht schlecht. 

Wenn du es mal sehen solltest, ruf einfach , denn schmeiss ich den Anker.

Sonntag gegen Mittag geht's wieder los und denn gibt es auch wieder Foto's hier, vielleicht sogar mit Äction drauf.


----------



## Saschka88 (31. März 2011)

RolfK schrieb:


> Tjo, die Felgen leuchten nicht schlecht.
> 
> Wenn du es mal sehen solltest, ruf einfach , denn schmeiss ich den Anker.
> 
> Sonntag gegen Mittag geht's wieder los und denn gibt es auch wieder Foto's hier, vielleicht sogar mit Äction drauf.



wo bist du den Sonntag am fahren ?

Hab Lust ein paar Fotos zu machen und suche geeignete Fahrer die für Action sorgen 

Gruß
Alex


----------



## Sgt.Green (31. März 2011)

Saschka88 schrieb:


> Hab Lust ein paar Fotos zu machen und suche geeignete Fahrer die für Action sorgen
> 
> Gruß
> Alex



Da wär ich wohl dabei  
Am See wäre ja ne´möglichkeit


----------



## RolfK (31. März 2011)

Saschka88 schrieb:


> wo bist du den Sonntag am fahren ?
> 
> Hab Lust ein paar Fotos zu machen und suche geeignete Fahrer die für Action sorgen
> 
> ...




In Lemgo's nordöstliche Waldgebiete. Aber mit meiner Frau zusammen ne schnucklige Genießertour, also nix wildes mit Trailheizen usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (31. März 2011)

Ich wäre auch dabei dann gibt's hier schöne viele neue Fotos, damit wir hier beim Thema bleiben^^


----------



## Saschka88 (31. März 2011)

Da ihr Jungs euch deutlich besser in der Umgebung auskennt was Trails angeht würde ich sagen ihr schlagt was vor und dann treffen wir uns Samstag vormittag oder Sonntag vormittag.


Eine bitte aber noch.
Montiert vorher eure Bremsen ab.
Ich hab nämlich die Befürchtung, dass es sonst zu wenig Acton gibt


----------



## JENSeits (31. März 2011)

Kommt rüber in den Stammtisch


----------



## the deaf (1. April 2011)

ein paar fotos von meiner feierabendrunde am dienstag zwischen glashütte und siekholz.





















leider nur handyfotos.


----------



## kris. (2. April 2011)

Ich hatte heute auch mal wieder ne Kamera dabei. 
Einmal DT-Velmerstot und zurück...


----------



## Ulrich-40 (5. April 2011)

Heute Mittag ne kleine Runde um Lübbecke gedreht.
... und ich kann grooooße Bilder einfügen. Dank an Jens !




Blick zum Stemweder Berg - Datum ist Käse - 



Nochmal Blick zum Stemweder Berg - nochmal Käse



und der Turm zum Schluß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 230691 (6. April 2011)

Richtig geile Stelle, an der ich Samstag mit 2 Freundin war.
Da werde ich mich glaube mal öfters mit einer Decke hin verziehen, wenn ich mich mal Sonnen und meine Ruhe haben will.


----------



## Domme02 (6. April 2011)

@ulrich40 schickes Bike!!!
....aber bitte mach die Schutzbleche ab


----------



## Ulrich-40 (7. April 2011)

Domme02 schrieb:


> @ulrich40 schickes Bike!!!


danke! Gutemine (Finazabteilung) mußte aber erst überzeugt werden. 



Domme02 schrieb:


> @ulrich40 schickes Bike!!!
> ....aber bitte mach die Schutzbleche ab


ja, seh ich auch so. Aber die Flasche stört mich aufm Foto fast noch mehr. wenn die Faulheit nicht wär, hätt ich die Sachen fürs fotto abjenommen. Oder meinst generell weg mit den Dingern? Die Fender hab ich nur dran weil ich ne brille trage. Habe keine Lust auf Steine in der Brille und vermute, daß die Teile dafür ein Schutz sind. Dreck is mir egal. Andererseits sinds im Gelände ggfs. eher die Steine vom Vordermann/Rad. Da bringt der Fender natürlich nix. Falls da jmd. Erfahrung hat, würd mich das interessieren. Es gäbe ja auch sportbrillen für den Zweck. Aber die sind nicht billig. Falls da jemand Erfahrung hat, vllt mal im Stammtisch posten. 
So long
Ulli


----------



## Rischer (7. April 2011)

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/RRP-Rapid-Racer-Products:.:464.html

die Dinger kann ich nur empfehlen, fliegt echt kein Dreck mehr hoch und fällt nich so krass auf wie ein Schutzblech


----------



## chucki_bo (7. April 2011)

Ulrich-40 schrieb:


> Die Fender hab ich nur dran weil ich ne brille trage. *Habe keine Lust auf Steine in der Brille* und vermute, daß die Teile dafür ein Schutz sind. Dreck is mir egal. Andererseits sinds im Gelände ggfs. eher die Steine vom Vordermann/Rad. Da bringt der Fender natürlich nix. Falls da jmd. Erfahrung hat, würd mich das interessieren. Es gäbe ja auch sportbrillen für den Zweck. Aber die sind nicht billig. Falls da jemand Erfahrung hat, vllt mal im Stammtisch posten.
> So long
> Ulli



Ich würde einfach mal Kontaktlinsen probieren. Als Nicht-Brillen-Träger total leicht gesagt oder?? 

chucki_bo


----------



## slang (7. April 2011)

Ulrich-40 schrieb:


> danke! Gutemine (Finazabteilung) mußte aber erst überzeugt werden.
> 
> 
> ja, seh ich auch so. Aber die Flasche stört mich aufm Foto fast noch mehr. wenn die Faulheit nicht wär, hätt ich die Sachen fürs fotto abjenommen. Oder meinst generell weg mit den Dingern? Die Fender hab ich nur dran weil ich ne brille trage. Habe keine Lust auf Steine in der Brille und vermute, daß die Teile dafür ein Schutz sind. Dreck is mir egal. Andererseits sinds im Gelände ggfs. eher die Steine vom Vordermann/Rad. Da bringt der Fender natürlich nix. Falls da jmd. Erfahrung hat, würd mich das interessieren. Es gäbe ja auch sportbrillen für den Zweck. Aber die sind nicht billig. Falls da jemand Erfahrung hat, vllt mal im Stammtisch posten.
> ...



Die Apfelschorle passt doch prima ins Farbkonzept 
Ich find Gold und Gelb ja etwas gewagt...
Zur Brillenproblematik, ich hab sowas:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MTB/Schutzbleche/SKS-Mud-X-Dirtboard::6370.html


LG,
slang


----------



## Ulrich-40 (7. April 2011)

@ slang: Die Apfelschorle passt doch prima ins Farbkonzept 

der is gut!
Die Farbe war auch wahrlich nicht kaufentscheident. Aber diese Ausführung gibts - im Augenblick - wohl nur in der Farbe - zumindest in Europa. In den USA wirds wohl in einer andern Farbe angeboten, soweit ich weiß. Der Schuldige ist ein Biker, der mich mal mit seinem Rad am Nonnenstein ne Runde hat drehen lassen. Ich weiß leider gar nicht wer das war - hab den nie wieder hier gesehen. Irgendwie waren - hm - Geometrie / Fahrgefühl - irgendsowas - entscheidend.

@ rischer, chucki bo, slang: danke für ideen - mal gucken was ich mach.


sooooo besser ? 




Aber nich, daß ihr meint ich sause jetzt für jeden Furtz sofort da hoch. Dat hat sich so ergeben - Mittagspause

Ulli


----------



## chucki_bo (7. April 2011)

Ulrich-40 schrieb:


> Aber nich, daß ihr meint ich sause jetzt für jeden Furtz sofort da hoch. Dat hat sich so ergeben - Mittagspause
> 
> Ulli



Sehr geil.... Wie geht das denn??? Neid!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Arbeitest Du direkt am Berg und hast ne Stunde Zeit...?? Weltklasse...

Aber nachher duschen .... 

chucki_bo


----------



## JENSeits (7. April 2011)

Selbständig und am Berg wohnen, ja ich bin schon neidisch auf dich 

Das sind doch noch nichtmal 500m Straße ...


----------



## Ulrich-40 (7. April 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Selbständig und am Berg wohnen, ja ich bin schon neidisch auf dich
> 
> Das sind doch noch nichtmal 500m Straße ...


 
gut geschätzt! aber dafür würd`ich gern deinen wheely können!
und ihr habt hoffentlich Feierabend und ich muß jetzt noch los nach Pr.Ströhen - also zum Nordpunkt NRW.

Gut Nacht
Ulli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (7. April 2011)

Alles ne Übungssache! Ich hätte lieber deine Wohnlage 

Gute Fahrt!


----------



## Rischer (7. April 2011)

@ ulli-40

Was taugt das Enduro Evo so?
Würde mich über nen testbericht freuen, mit Augenmerk auf die bergaufperformance

Gern auch als Pn, damit jens das nicht als Spam löschen muss


----------



## Porta-Mike (7. April 2011)

moin!

ich war gestern in porta unterwegs....

















viele grüße

michael


----------



## Saschka88 (7. April 2011)

Porta-Mike schrieb:


> moin!
> 
> ich war gestern in porta unterwegs....
> 
> ...



Hi,

wo ist den in Porta ein guter Startpunkt ?

Wollte nächste Woche nach Feierabend eine Runde in Porta drehen.

Gruß
Alex


----------



## Berrrnd (7. April 2011)

kaiserhof


----------



## Ulrich-40 (8. April 2011)

Rischer schrieb:


> @ ulli-40
> 
> Was taugt das Enduro Evo so?
> Würde mich über nen testbericht freuen, mit Augenmerk auf die bergaufperformance
> ...


Done
Ulli


----------



## nippelspanner (8. April 2011)

230691 schrieb:


> Richtig geile Stelle, an der ich Samstag mit 2 Freundin war.
> Da werde ich mich glaube mal öfters mit einer Decke hin verziehen, wenn ich mich mal Sonnen und meine Ruhe haben will.



Mit 2 Freundinnen und ´ner Decke im Wald würde mir aber mehr einfallen als nur "Sonnen"! Und ruhig wär´s dann auch nicht mehr in Wald und Flur...!


----------



## kris. (8. April 2011)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Mit 2 Freundinnen und ´ner Decke im Wald würde mir aber mehr einfallen als nur "Sonnen"! Und ruhig wär´s dann auch nicht mehr in Wald und Flur...!


 
Musst Du immer schreiben was ich denke?!


----------



## 230691 (8. April 2011)

Stimmt da oben kann man ganz viele nette Sachen machen

Aber nicht mit den beiden bzw. mit niemanden aus dem Freundeskreis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (8. April 2011)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Mit 2 Freundinnen und ´ner Decke im Wald würde mir aber mehr einfallen als nur "Sonnen"! Und ruhig wär´s dann auch nicht mehr in Wald und Flur...!



Nen ordentlichen Skat kloppen... meinst Du doch oder?? 

Aber warum nicht mit den beiden Freundinnen 230691????

Hmmm ... oder meinte Kris. noch was anderes mit dem "was er so denkt" ?? 

Ich weiß es doch auch nicht 

chucki_bo,

der noch 1,25 h bis Wo-E hat, aber leider seit gestern auch nen ganz schlimmes Schultereckgelenk.... Hoffentlich wird das keine Fahrkarte bei dem Wetter


----------



## Porta-Mike (8. April 2011)

moin!

@saschka88:

vom kaiserhof ( hotel unterhalb des denkmals an der bundesstraße) kannst du super zum denkmal hoch und dann weiter richtung westen oder richtung fernsehturm und dann nach osten.


gruß

michael


----------



## 230691 (9. April 2011)

Mal ein paar Nachtbilder 




Bin ich nicht ein Engel 








Die ganze Bande zusammen^^


----------



## Sgt.Green (9. April 2011)

Super Bilder


----------



## RolfK (9. April 2011)

Tolle Bilder - Aber du ein Engel ?!?! Wohl eher Hahn im Korb oder täuschen mich meine Augen so früh am Morgen?


----------



## JENSeits (10. April 2011)

Heute am See:

Janik, Alex, Jens (Ulli war leider schon weg)







LG Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sgt.Green (10. April 2011)

Und noch welche...





den Fotobaum auch mal benutzt 





War bestens heute, bei mir sind 58,7km rausgekommen.


----------



## JENSeits (10. April 2011)




----------



## kris. (10. April 2011)

und wer von euch war mit dem schicken orangen hobel unterwegs?


----------



## JENSeits (10. April 2011)

das war der Surfjunk - er wollte mal was neues ausprobieren


----------



## Surfjunk (10. April 2011)

Das kann ich so nicht stehen lassen!
Ich war heute nachweislich im Deister mit RolfK.
Mal schön die Enduros den Grab runterjagen. 

Aber Orange als Farbe finde ich eigentlich nicht ganz schlecht.
Kommt immer drauf an was.

Naja wenigsten muss ich mein Bike nicht in Teilen den Berg hochtragen, oder Jens


----------



## JENSeits (10. April 2011)

Falsch. 
Richtig: Ich habe mein Bike nie in Teilen den Berg hochgetragen.


----------



## poekelz (10. April 2011)

Seit nett zueinander!


----------



## JENSeits (10. April 2011)

war ich doch? ich habe nur ein Irrtum richtig gestellt, so wie Surfjunk


----------



## Surfjunk (10. April 2011)

Alles wieder gut


----------



## poekelz (11. April 2011)

...mal wieder zurück zu den BILDERN:







Na, wo ist´s von chucki fotografiert??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (11. April 2011)

draussen?!


----------



## Surfjunk (11. April 2011)

Sehr geiles Bild


----------



## chucki_bo (11. April 2011)

poekelz schrieb:


> Na, wo ist´s von chucki fotografiert??



@poekelz : Irgendwie sieht man dir trotz der Entfernung das leichte Unwohlsein an 

@surfjunk : Der Papa musste von einer Stelle fotografieren, die ziemlich genauso ins OFF geht, wie poekelz Pausenplatz 

Das ist ne SUPERLOCATION zum Pause machen!! 

chucki_bo,
der die Tour immernoch im Kopf nachfährt   -


----------



## JENSeits (11. April 2011)

Uaahh ich glaube da muss ich auch mal hin 

Ob ich mich da wohl einen Truckstand traue?


----------



## chucki_bo (11. April 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Uaahh ich glaube da muss ich auch mal hin
> 
> Ob ich mich da wohl einen Truckstand traue?



Nein


----------



## JENSeits (11. April 2011)

Ich denke auch das wäre dumm .... Aber ist wirklich ein starkes Foto!


----------



## Surfjunk (11. April 2011)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> @surfjunk : Der Papa musste von einer Stelle fotografieren, die ziemlich genauso ins OFF geht, wie poekelz Pausenplatz
> 
> 
> chucki_bo,
> der die Tour immernoch im Kopf nachfährt   -



Volle Gefahr am Sonntag bei euch.
Ich dachte das sollte ne Voltaren Tour werden?
Aber immer am Limit ihr beiden ....

Nächstes mal kommt ihr mit mir mit in den Deister, da werdet ihr das Grinsen nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht bekommen.


----------



## poekelz (11. April 2011)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Das ist ne SUPERLOCATION zum Pause machen!!



...nicht nur dazu - spontan würden mir noch ganz andere Dinge einfallen 


...ich sitze einfach schon wieder zu lange in der Sonne.


----------



## Sgt.Green (11. April 2011)

poekelz schrieb:


> ...nicht nur dazu - spontan würden mir noch ganz andere Dinge einfallen
> 
> 
> ...ich sitze einfach schon wieder zu lange in der Sonne.



Da kann man bestimmt auch geil klettern, das meinstest du sicher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esta (11. April 2011)

hey portamike auf wo isn der trail auf dem bild  ?


----------



## half-devil333 (11. April 2011)

gibts hier nen action-foto-fred? egal... 

von gestern aus willingen:


----------



## Sgt.Green (11. April 2011)

Top!


----------



## Rischer (12. April 2011)

Oui!



Da muss ich auch bald mal hin!


----------



## JENSeits (13. April 2011)

So weil ich langeweile habe und noch nicht schlafen kann, das jetzige Wetter für den Popo ist etwas von Sonntag. Ja ich weiß Schnappschuss aber was solls. Vielleicht verzeiht ihr es ja 

Links Ulli, dann Alex und Janik








LG Jens


----------



## kris. (13. April 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Ja ich weiß Schnappschuss aber was solls. Vielleicht verzeiht ihr es ja



Nö!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saschka88 (13. April 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> So weil ich langeweile habe und noch nicht schlafen kann, das jetzige Wetter für den Popo ist etwas von Sonntag. Ja ich weiß Schnappschuss aber was solls. Vielleicht verzeiht ihr es ja
> 
> Links Ulli, dann Alex und Janik
> 
> ...



Ab und zu ist ein Schnappschuss ok und da es eines der seltenen Fotos ist wo ich auch mal zu sehen bin finde ich es gut 

Meist bin ich derjenige der Fotos macht und leider nie vor der Linse zu sehen ist 

Das Wetter war wirklich super am Sonntag..

Gruß
Alex


----------



## JENSeits (13. April 2011)

:d


----------



## poekelz (13. April 2011)

Ahh, auf dem Weg zum See


----------



## JENSeits (16. April 2011)

ich hab da noch ne Kleinigkeit - war ein genialer Morgen!


----------



## the deaf (16. April 2011)

das muss aber echt früh am morgen gewesen sein,oder???


----------



## JENSeits (16. April 2011)

Das kommt von Gestern, entlarft 
Das war um siebenhundert am Kanal - hier steht der Nebel öfters mal so das man Nebelleuchten am Rad bräuchte


----------



## Waldwichtel (16. April 2011)

Hab den Gooni heute im Wald getroffen. Hatte es ziemlich eilig und faselte etwas von Cut unter dem Auge oder so!


----------



## slang (16. April 2011)




----------



## JENSeits (16. April 2011)




----------



## Waldwichtel (16. April 2011)

... und hier noch ein paar von heute Nachmittag. Leider hat die Kamera viel zu oft fehlfokussiert, daher die mäßige Bildqualität.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_Shot (16. April 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Leider hat die Kamera viel zu oft fehlfokussiert



Die Bilder sind echt TOP geworden, meine Äuglein haben am Schluß dann auch fehlfokussiert, oder besser gesagt hat irgendwer da einfach nen Baum hin gestellt, wo eigendlich keiner war. Totalschaden könnt man's nennen. An dieser Stelle noch einmal ein gaaanz dickes DANKESCHÖN an den Waldwichtel für's nach Hause bringen. Laufen wär echt Mist gewesen.

Morgen wird geschaubt und dann gehts noch wilder weiter

PS: Meine Frau hat mich nicht verhauen, falls die Frage aufkommen sollte

Gruß Sascha


----------



## kris. (16. April 2011)

Hui, Action! 
Gooni mit beiden Rädern in der Luft, da sieht man mal wie leicht die Sattelklemme ist.


----------



## Waldwichtel (16. April 2011)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Die Bilder sind echt TOP geworden, meine Äuglein haben am Schluß dann auch fehlfokussiert, oder besser gesagt hat irgendwer da einfach nen Baum hin gestellt, wo eigendlich keiner war. Totalschaden könnt man's nennen. An dieser Stelle noch einmal ein gaaanz dickes DANKESCHÖN an den Waldwichtel für's nach Hause bringen. Laufen wär echt Mist gewesen.
> 
> Morgen wird geschaubt und dann gehts noch wilder weiter
> 
> ...



Kein Thema, man hilft wo man kann! 

... aber die Story mit dem Wildschwein wäre spektakulärer gewesen. Jetzt war es "nur" ein Baum.  Ist trotzdem ärgerlich. Der Trail gefiel mir richtig und wäre auch ne tolle Location für Fotos, aber das sowas passieren würde hätten wir alle nicht gedacht. Hauptsache nur Materialschaden!


----------



## Surfjunk (16. April 2011)




----------



## slang (16. April 2011)

the_Shot schrieb:


> PS: Meine Frau hat mich nicht verhauen, falls die Frage aufkommen sollte



Frage kam grad auf im Stammtisch


----------



## gooni11 (16. April 2011)

Moin Waldi...
Die Bilder sind ein Knaller!!!

mfg
Danke schon mal dafür'!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Waldwichtel (16. April 2011)

Naja, bin mit den Ergebnissen nicht ganz so zufrieden aber trotzdem danke!

Das von deinem Carbon-Renner schick ich Dir morgen.


----------



## slang (17. April 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Hui, Action!
> Gooni mit beiden Rädern in der Luft, da sieht man mal wie leicht die Sattelklemme ist.



Wenn du wüßstest.....


----------



## gooni11 (17. April 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Wenn du wüßstest.....



sie ist ja wieder dran.... diesmal mit Fett! Knartzt schon mal nicht mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (17. April 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Wenn du wüßstest.....



Ich weiß!


----------



## Domme02 (17. April 2011)

ich hoffe Bilder von OWLern im "Ausland" sind auch ok:
Hellental Marathon 17.4.11









Will k_star etwa 70m vor dem Ziel doch noch an mir Vorbei?:





Ergebnis des Rennens.: man war ich schlecht  Naja war ja erst der Saisonstart.


----------



## Berrrnd (17. April 2011)

wer kommt denn da von hinten angeflogen?

wenn du schlecht warst, was war ich denn dann?


----------



## Domme02 (17. April 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> wer kommt denn da von hinten angeflogen?
> 
> wenn du schlecht warst, was war ich denn dann?



das habe ich mich in diesem Moment aber auch gefragt Auf dem Wiesenstück konnte ich dich doch eig ganz gut auf Distanz halten und dann warst du auf einmal da. Naja ging ja nochmal gut nach dem krassen Sprint der auf das Foto folgte.

also laut deiner Aussage im Ziel warst du auch schlecht


----------



## JENSeits (17. April 2011)

gute Bilder! 


Da halte ich mich mal besser zurück!


----------



## Berrrnd (17. April 2011)

eigentlich wollte ich auf dem letzten stück auf der wiese noch gas geben, aber dann dachte ich nur dass es in der letzten kurve auf dem schotter etwas unschön enden könnte.

aber alles in allem hat der schweinehund wenigstens nicht gesiegt und ich bin einigermaßen gut ins ziel gekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (18. April 2011)

Bilder, Männer, wir brauchen Bilder!


----------



## JENSeits (18. April 2011)

Ja hier waren doch mal Bilder ... 
Wenn ich daheim bin poste ich auch wieder was.

Tante Edit meint:


----------



## kris. (18. April 2011)

Oh, mit Admin-Shirt!


----------



## JENSeits (18. April 2011)

Standesgemäß!


----------



## gooni11 (18. April 2011)

Moin
Heut morgen in der Senne


----------



## nippelspanner (18. April 2011)

Domme02 schrieb:


>



Eidedei!
Der eine von den beiden rechten Jungs rechts hat ja gaaaaanz hübsche Strümpfchen an. 
Erinnert mich irgentwie hier dran:






Diese CCler...


----------



## chucki_bo (18. April 2011)

Es bedarf nicht mehr Worte.


----------



## poekelz (18. April 2011)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Eidedei!
> Der eine von den beiden rechten Jungs rechts hat ja gaaaaanz hübsche Strümpfchen an.




...wenn ihm doch kalt an den Waden ist


----------



## Sgt.Green (18. April 2011)




----------



## JENSeits (18. April 2011)

sehr gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (18. April 2011)

*hihi*


----------



## kris. (18. April 2011)

Normalerweise läuft die aber so rum:


----------



## poekelz (18. April 2011)

Aaah hab ich doch gleich geahnt, dass die weisse Kutte ne Protektorenweste ist.


----------



## -Kiwi- (19. April 2011)

Am Ende meiner heutigen Tour wieder in heimischen Gefilden...


----------



## chucki_bo (20. April 2011)

Da wollte der Papa heute ne Feierabendtour machen ... ging aber nicht, weil er Urlaub hat 

Also eine "gute-Laune-vor-dem-ersten-Abend-Bier"-Tour. Völlig anderes Thema, aber der gleiche Spaß....

Kinder, wie geil sind die Bedingungen im Moment eigentlich...?? Schöne 30KM mit 700 hm mit vielen Traileinlagen auf staubtrockenen Pisten... Herrlich ...

Jetzt kommt das Pils ...

Das Leben ist schön

chucki_bo, dem man vermutlich die Tournachwehen noch anmerkt


----------



## Porta-Mike (20. April 2011)

moin!

eine schöne feirabendrunde bin ich heute auch gefahren. doch am kaiser hat es mich gerissen. jetzt habe ich ein schönes asphalttattoo   . dem bike ist nicht viel passiert, nur eine pedale hat einige kleine schrammen. dann will ich ´mal hoffen, das die prellungen nicht so schlimm werden. ellbogen und hüfte schmerzen "einwenig"....





gruß

michael


----------



## Berrrnd (20. April 2011)

hast du dich auf der straße vom kaiser runter hingelegt?


----------



## kris. (21. April 2011)

wenn das mal nicht nen bisschen Rauhfasertapete gibt...


----------



## gooni11 (21. April 2011)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Da wollte der Papa heute ne Feierabendtour machen ... ging aber nicht, weil er Urlaub hat
> 
> Also eine "gute-Laune-vor-dem-ersten-Abend-Bier"-Tour. Völlig anderes Thema, aber der gleiche Spaß....
> 
> ...



Moin
Wie kannst du nur so etwas sagen.......

ich *hab* SPÄTSCHICHT !!!!  

aber morgen... morgen geht es schön auf ne 70 er Runde zum Velmerstot. ätsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (21. April 2011)

Na dann gooni... Husch husch ...

Ich liege hier in der Sonne und höre Mallorca Inselradio
via Internet. 

Wie gesagt: Das Leben ist schön.


----------



## poekelz (21. April 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Moin
> Wie kannst du nur so etwas sagen.......
> 
> ich SPÄTSCHICHT!!!!



Spätschicht - dann fährt man eben morgens, wenn die Luft noch frisch ist, die Trails noch jungfräulich, die Brötchen noch warm.... 




@chucki - wie gesagt - Sonnenbrand kann sehr schmerzhaft sein.  

Noch ne Stunde, dann liege ich auch!


----------



## Porta-Mike (21. April 2011)

moin!



> hast du dich auf der straße vom kaiser runter hingelegt?



genau vorm restaurant habe ich nicht die kurve nach links zum parkplatz hinbekommen.. ich bin direkt vom kaiser gekommen....leider etwas zu schnell....

gruß

michael


----------



## gorgo (21. April 2011)

Ich meine er war noch nicht dabei. 
Heute Mittag auf dem Köterberg. Die Sicht nach unten war leider sehr diesig


----------



## Waldwichtel (22. April 2011)

Soooo, das war dann wohl die letzte Fahrt mit dem Fuji.  





... aber nÃ¤chste Woche kommt ja der Fully-Rahmen. 


Und hier Frauchen mit ihrem 10â¬-Shimano-Dress von Decathlon. Ok, das mit dem LÃ¤cheln muÃ sie noch Ã¼ben!


----------



## slang (22. April 2011)

Lächeln ist egal, ich würd auch so mit ihr fahren 


aber diese Pedale.....:kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tier (22. April 2011)

War heute mal trotz meines nervenden Knie's unterwegs.

Gestartet wurde am Porta Bahnhof, von wo es dann an der Weser langging.  Keine Höhenmeter, keine anspruchsvollen Trails, aber irgendwie war's  dann trotzdem ganz nett.

*Die "Wappen von Minden" in der Vorbeifahrt:*






*Hier nochmal:*






*Auf dem Rückweg kurz an einem Kiesteich gehalten:*


















*Von da auch nochmal juste auf den Kaiser gezielt:






Besser als mit gereiztem Knie garnicht zu fahren...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*


----------



## Waldwichtel (22. April 2011)

slang schrieb:


> aber diese Pedale.....:kotz:



Also abgesehen von der Farbe sind die gar nicht mal so schlecht. Sind von Xpedo und sauleicht. Bin mal mit probegefahren und war echt überrascht. Aber das pink ist wirklich Geschmacksache!


----------



## slang (22. April 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Also abgesehen von der Farbe sind die gar nicht mal so schlecht. Sind von Xpedo und sauleicht. Bin mal mit probegefahren und war echt überrascht. Aber das pink ist wirklich Geschmacksache!



Die Funktion stell ich gar nicht in Frage,


aber diese Farbe


----------



## Sado-Uwe (23. April 2011)

Moin ! 

Ärgert ihr euch auch immer über Bäume die über Wege oder Trails liegen ? 

Hier hat mal jemand eine gute Idee gehabt: 


















Tschüß und schöne Ostern

   Sado-Uwe


----------



## Domme02 (24. April 2011)

Sado-Uwe schrieb:


> Moin !
> 
> Ärgert ihr euch auch immer über Bäume die über Wege oder Trails liegen ?



es gibt fast nichts über das ich mehr aufrege!!!!
eine super geiler Trail ist bei uns auch wieder zerstört worden. Auf dem Kamm bei Remmighausen gab es einen richtig flowigen Trail und jetzt besteht er aus einer breiten Treckerspur und tausend Ästen drauf. Die Idioten holen sich die dicken Stämme und der Kleinscheiß wird so liegen gelassen das ein MTB nicht durchkommt.


----------



## 230691 (24. April 2011)

Da kann ich ein Lied von singen -.-

Hier um den Hermann herum haben die Waldarbeiter auch wie die bekloppten das Holz aus dem Wald geholt.

Viele Wanderwege haben ganz schön drunter gelitten und
teilweise wurden einige Bäume gar nicht erst weggeräumt. 

Ne riesen Sauerei ist das und ich frag mich, ob die das überhaupt dürfen


----------



## Sgt.Green (24. April 2011)




----------



## gorgo (25. April 2011)

Sado-Uwe schrieb:


> Moin !
> 
> Ärgert ihr euch auch immer über Bäume die über Wege oder Trails liegen ?
> 
> ...


 
Ah wie schön. Vor knapp 2 Wochen war der Baum noch ganz und man musste drum herum schleppen... Eine gute Notlösung!


----------



## JENSeits (25. April 2011)

ein Platz der Ruhe


----------



## Jägermeister85 (28. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen.

War die letzten beiden Tage auch mal wieder auf den Hermannshöhen unterwegs. Finde, dass speziell das Eggegebirge eine der geilsten Regionen zum Biken ist in NRW 














gruß aus Wuppertal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (28. April 2011)

Wo sind den die zwei letzten Bilder entstanden?


----------



## Waldwichtel (28. April 2011)

... würde mich auch interessieren! Vor allem das vorletzte.


----------



## Jägermeister85 (28. April 2011)

Das letzte Bild ist unterhalb des lippischen Velmertot auf dem Eggeweg.
Das vorletzte ist an den Bleikuhlen von Blankenrode entstanden.


----------



## Xeleux (28. April 2011)

@jägermeister
Auf den fotos ist ein gps gerät auf deinem lenker zu erkennen ... ich möchte interesse an deinem gps track anmelden, vielleicht magst du ihn mir mal per pn zur verfügung stellen.


----------



## Jägermeister85 (29. April 2011)

Kannste dir alle auf www.wanderkompass.de runterziehen, da hab ich die auch her. Sind dann auch gleich in schönen kleinen Abschnitten verfügbar. einfach unter "Hermannsweg" und "Eggeweg" suchen ;-)

Hier noch ein paar Eindrücke von der Strecke.


----------



## Berrrnd (29. April 2011)

geil, da muss ich mal ne tour machen.
aber nicht runter, sondern hoch!


----------



## JENSeits (29. April 2011)

@ k_star:

dann fährst du mein Rad aber hoch und ich danach runter


----------



## Xeleux (29. April 2011)

@Jägermeister
kannst du mir bitte mal ein bißchen hilfestellung geben, ich find die seite etwas unübersichtlich ... , mag aber auch an mir liegen.

vielleicht kannst du mir ja mal den link schicken, welche teile du abgefahren bist, das wär echt hilfreich


----------



## Jägermeister85 (29. April 2011)

Na gut - also...

Tag 1 von Bielefeld nach Bad Driburg:

http://www.wanderkompass.de/fernwanderweg/nordrhein-westfalen/hermannsweg-etappe-6.html
http://www.wanderkompass.de/fernwanderweg/nordrhein-westfalen/hermannsweg-etappe-7.html
http://www.wanderkompass.de/fernwanderweg/nordrhein-westfalen/hermannsweg-etappe-8.html
http://www.wanderkompass.de/fernwanderweg/nordrhein-westfalen/eggeweg-etappe-1.html

Tag 2 von Bad Driburg nach Marsberg:

http://www.wanderkompass.de/fernwanderweg/nordrhein-westfalen/eggeweg-etappe-2.html
http://www.wanderkompass.de/fernwanderweg/nordrhein-westfalen/eggeweg-etappe-3.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jägermeister85 (29. April 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> geil, da muss ich mal ne tour machen.
> aber nicht runter, sondern hoch!



Die Bilder zeigen auch die Uphills 
Wer exakt dem Weg verlauf des Eggewegs folgt muss sich durchaus auf die ein oder andere Schiebe-/Tragepassage gefasst machen.
Euch ortskundigen dürfte das ja aber bekannt sein, von daher kennt ihr bestimmt ein paar umgehungen


----------



## Domme02 (29. April 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> geil, da muss ich mal ne tour machen.
> aber nicht runter, sondern hoch!



komm vorbei dann drehen wir mal eine runde. Das sind alles meine Hometrails


----------



## RolfK (29. April 2011)

Ich glaub, da fahr ich Sonntag mal hin. Danke für die Links, werd mir ne Runde zusammen stricken. Falls jemand Bock hat.......


----------



## Surfjunk (29. April 2011)

RolfK schrieb:


> Ich glaub, da fahr ich Sonntag mal hin. Danke für die Links, werd mir ne Runde zusammen stricken. Falls jemand Bock hat.......



Ja ich!

So wie es ausschaut fahren alle am Samstag, da hab ich keine Zeit.
Sonntag wäre gut 

Gib mal Startzeit und Ort vor.


----------



## gooni11 (29. April 2011)

Moin
So... Feierabendrunde beendet. Straße 60km 2Stunden.
Mach ich hin und wieder gern jetzt wo ich keinen Renner mehr hab.
ABER,.... wesentlich länger brauch ich auch nicht... vielleicht 15-20 ig Minuten aber was solls.
War am Lippesee..... im Sommer ist da schöner wegen de Badenixen inne Bikinis drin....


----------



## farmersdaughter (29. April 2011)

@surfjunk
@RolfK

Könnte am Wochenende euer Guide für den Velmers sein. Allerdings bin ich wegen des Sonntags ein bissl skeptisch... Fußvolk.
Bei weiteren fragen PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohropax (29. April 2011)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> ... Sonntag wäre gut  ...


me too


----------



## Surfjunk (29. April 2011)

ohropax schrieb:


> me too



Aber nicht wieder mit dem Singelspeeder 

Wir wollten eigentlich eher eine wenig Trail lastiger fahren. 
Sind aber aktuell schon am planen eine Deister Tour zu machen.


----------



## ohropax (29. April 2011)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Aber nicht wieder mit dem Singelspeeder


nee, nich mit dem! 



Surfjunk schrieb:


> Wir wollten eigentlich eher eine wenig Trail lastiger fahren.


auch für! bin auch bergab meist nicht der zaghafteste... und lernwillig falls doch...


----------



## poekelz (1. Mai 2011)

Ein Bild von gestern aus dem Wiehengebirge.


----------



## Waldwichtel (1. Mai 2011)

poekelz schrieb:


> Ein Bild von gestern aus dem Wiehengebirge.



Ist das die Dämpferwippe bzw. der Tuninghebel von Qia an deinem Liteville? 

Gruß
Lars


----------



## poekelz (1. Mai 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Ist das die Dämpferwippe bzw. der Tuninghebel von Qia an deinem Liteville?
> 
> Gruß
> Lars



Yepp!

In meinem Album ist eine Nahaufnahme davon.


----------



## Tristero (5. Mai 2011)

Jägermeister85 schrieb:


> Kannste dir alle auf www.wanderkompass.de runterziehen, da hab ich die auch her. Sind dann auch gleich in schönen kleinen Abschnitten verfügbar. einfach unter "Hermannsweg" und "Eggeweg" suchen ;-)
> 
> Hier noch ein paar Eindrücke von der Strecke.



Hätte nicht gedacht, dass der Eggweg so anspruchsvoll ist.

Wie sind denn so die Anforderungen auf's Ganze gesehen? Ist Oerlinghausen-Marsberg an einem Tag für einen Normalradler drin?


----------



## Waldwichtel (7. Mai 2011)

Ich wußte gar nicht das die SINGLE-Trails jetzt auch schon gekennzeichnet werden. 






... weitere Neuerungen:

Specialized Flatbar (gekürzt auf 640mm)
Specialized Lock on Ringe für die Griffe (schwarz)

Und für die Hörnchenkritiker:

... schwarze Tune Barends wurden heute bei Sattelfest bestellt.


----------



## gooni11 (11. Mai 2011)

Moin
So.. Feierabendrunde mit Sumaemann beendet .... 50km 1000 hm. Reicht für heut.... Schön war's
MfG


----------



## wolfi (14. Mai 2011)

vor einigen wochen im bielefelder westen nach gut 5 jahren bike-abstinenz.
animiert durch meinen ältesten (er hat sein erstes mtb) hab ich den hüchel wieder von der wand genommen und mich draufgeschwungen. macht schon noch spaß...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (14. Mai 2011)

Chices Alutech!


----------



## wolfi (14. Mai 2011)

danke!
fährt sich trotz seiner 8 lenze auch sehr schön, ok... ein bissel schwer isses.
aber dafür schwarz 
gruß
wolfi


----------



## chucki_bo (14. Mai 2011)

Wenn das keine Umlenkwippe ist...


----------



## Ulrich-40 (14. Mai 2011)

wolfi schrieb:


> ......meine*n* älteste*n* (*er* hat sein erstes mtb)


Das ist der Vorteil, wenn man Jungs hat!  Mit Mädels ist das schwieriger. (weiß ich) Gut Heiz ! 
Ulli


----------



## JENSeits (16. Mai 2011)

etwas aus Willingen: (mal sehen ob ich die ohne Wasserzeichen kostenfrei bekomme)


http://www.oypo.de/E70F5FE081C01414FC08 
http://www.oypo.de/5131A3686370140799FF

LG Jens


----------



## wolfi (16. Mai 2011)

Ulrich-40 schrieb:


> Das ist der Vorteil, wenn man Jungs hat!  Mit Mädels ist das schwieriger. (weiß ich) Gut Heiz !
> Ulli



moin,
also wenn ich mir meine tochter anschaue, die hat das rad ihres großen bruders geerbt und versucht das gleiche wie er, nur mit dem unterschied wenn sie sich auf die klappe legt, staubt sie sich ab und fährt weiter (bei uns im garten wächst gerade ein kicker ) der sohnemann bestaunt erstmal seine wunden und möchte bedauert werden.
sie erinnert mich ein wenig an missi giove, die habe ich in den 90igern mal in kaprun beim dh gesehen. mit fullspeed legt sie sich genau vor uns auf die klappe... sie rappelt sich auf, flucht dabei wie ich es seither nie wieder gehört habe, schmeißt sich aufs rad und fährt weiter...
ok, meine tochter kennt noch nicht die schlimmen flüche
gruß
wolfi


----------



## wolfi (16. Mai 2011)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Wenn das keine Umlenkwippe ist...



voila:


----------



## kris. (16. Mai 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> etwas aus Willingen: (mal sehen ob ich die ohne Wasserzeichen kostenfrei bekomme)



unwahrscheinlich...


----------



## Ulrich-40 (17. Mai 2011)

wolfi schrieb:


> moin,
> also wenn ich mir meine tochter anschaue, die hat das rad ihres großen bruders geerbt und versucht das gleiche wie er, nur mit dem unterschied wenn sie sich auf die klappe legt, staubt sie sich ab und fährt weiter (bei uns im garten wächst gerade ein kicker ) der sohnemann bestaunt erstmal seine wunden und möchte bedauert werden.
> sie erinnert mich ein wenig an missi giove, die habe ich in den 90igern mal in kaprun beim dh gesehen. mit fullspeed legt sie sich genau vor uns auf die klappe... sie rappelt sich auf, flucht dabei wie ich es seither nie wieder gehört habe, schmeißt sich aufs rad und fährt weiter...
> ok, meine tochter kennt noch nicht die schlimmen flüche
> ...


 
Hi Wolfi
hört sich gut an. Der große Bruder macht schon was aus!  Aber meine "Beschwerde" muss ich etwas einschränken: Samstag haben wir ein MTB für die Weiblichkeit angeschafft. Sehr plötzlich, sehr überraschend - von meiner offenen staunenden Klappe gibts kein Foto - zum Glück.

Das mit den familienfreundlichen Ausdrücken kommt noch - keine Sorge. 
Ulli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi (23. Mai 2011)

Ulrich-40 schrieb:


> Das mit den familienfreundlichen Ausdrücken kommt noch - keine Sorge.
> Ulli



hi ulrich,
sie übt...sie übt
und dank des großen bruders wird sie auch immer mit den aktuellsten schimpfwörten versorgt.
glückwunsch zum bike-kauf für die tochter.
gruß
wolfi


----------



## funkenritter (24. Mai 2011)

Hallo an die OWLer,

ich glaub die Stelle auf dem Hermansweg wurde schon öfters hier gezeigt
Leider schon arg im Schatten der Schwedenschanze aber man sieht noch alles was wichtig ist.






Gruß Funkenritter


----------



## Surfjunk (24. Mai 2011)

Hey, bald werden an der Stelle Fototermine vergeben so frequentiert scheint es da zu sein


----------



## wolfi (24. Mai 2011)

ich war auch da


----------



## Danimal (25. Mai 2011)

Tristero schrieb:


> Hätte nicht gedacht, dass der Eggweg so anspruchsvoll ist.
> 
> Wie sind denn so die Anforderungen auf's Ganze gesehen? Ist Oerlinghausen-Marsberg an einem Tag für einen Normalradler drin?



Der Eggeweg ist in den meisten Abschnitten eine Forstautobahn. Der Teil auf den Fotos (Silberbachtal rauf zum Velmerstot) sieht krass aus, ist bei trockenem Wetter und mit vorhandener Fahrtechnik aber auch rauf gut fahrbar.
Im weiteren Verlauf kommen noch ein paar sehr schöne Abschnitte, z.B. oberhalb von Willebadessen. Da kann es etwas grasiger und feuchter zugehen.
Oerlinghausen->Marsberg ist locker an einem Tag zu schaffen.
Wir fahren gelegentlich mit leichtem Gepäck Bielefeld->Scherfede und übernachten dort in einer Pension (mit Biergarten), weil der Abschnitt wirklich schön und entspannt zu fahren ist. Rückweg nach Bielefeld dann über andere Trails. Pro Strecke sind das bei uns immer so um die 100km.
Wir haben das auch schonmal bis zum Inselsberg (Rennsteig) an einem Tag durchgezogen (vor Marsberg in Richtung Osten abdrehen). Allerdings fängt der Tag dann um 05:00 an und endet ohne großartige Pausen um 22:00 mit über 300km in den Beinen. Rückweg am nächsten Tag dann per Zug ab Kassel.

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## Waldwichtel (26. Mai 2011)

Ich fasse zusammen ...

Sumsemann und Gooni haben sich hochgequält ...





... der Funkenritter hat sich auch versucht ...





... theshot und slang hechelten ebenfalls hinauf ...





... aber nur einer ist hochgeflogen!!!  









... und da Waldi auch nen Lappen, Wasser und ne gepimpte Munddusche zu Hause hat, sah es anschließend auch wieder wie neu aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (26. Mai 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Ich fasse zusammen ...
> 
> Sumsemann und Gooni haben sich hochgequält ...



*hust hust*.... äh.... also rein farblich gesehen passen Grüner Teppich orangene Tischdecke und dieses Handtuch da zusammen wie Sumsemann und Berghoch.....
AAAAber .... dein Beitrag hat mir mal wieder ein Lächeln ins Gesicht gezaubert

Wir müssen BALD wieder GRILLEN!!!!


----------



## Waldwichtel (26. Mai 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Wir müssen BALD wieder GRILLEN!!!!



Jepp! 

... und was Farbkombinationen angeht, so falle ich ja eh immer ausm Rahmen!


----------



## Ins4n3 (28. Mai 2011)

Heute mal kurz etwas an der Strecke gewesen und das Setup zu testen.











Nur ne kleine Sequenz, die restlichen Bilder werd ich nochmal durchschauen.


----------



## Berrrnd (28. Mai 2011)

was steht denn da an dem baum im 2. bild?
ist das die anzahl der bisherigen einschläge?


----------



## Sgt.Green (28. Mai 2011)

So ähnlich


----------



## Rischer (30. Mai 2011)

mit wem warst du da?


----------



## JENSeits (30. Mai 2011)

Ich tippe auf die Schwester 
Schön die Anlieger zerbombt!


----------



## Rischer (30. Mai 2011)

ja-.-


----------



## gooni11 (2. Juni 2011)

Moin
So... da ich zum Trainieren oft auch mal Straße fahr hier ein Bild vom Lippesee.
60km in ziemlich genau 2 Stunden.... für mich schon ok. Ich werd ja auch älter
mfg


----------



## Waldwichtel (2. Juni 2011)

... bin heute wieder meine traditionelle Vatertagstour gefahren. Dabei werden die Ballungszentren abgefahren, 
an denen orientierungslose Alkoholleichen, die sich wie in Zombiefilmen bewegen, saufen bis zum Umfallen. 
(Obersee, Bürgerpark, Hünenburg, ...) 
Vor allem am Obersee war die Hölle los. Wahnsinn!  ... für mich war das heute allerdings eher Techniktraining mit vielen Slalom-Sektoren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_univega (2. Juni 2011)

Hehe, geile Tour Und hammer geiles Bike ohnehin Sieht stark aus.


----------



## Waldwichtel (2. Juni 2011)

hw_univega schrieb:


> Hehe, geile Tour Und hammer geiles Bike ohnehin Sieht stark aus.



Gracias!


----------



## RolfK (2. Juni 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> ... für mich war das heute allerdings eher Techniktraining mit vielen Slalom-Sektoren.




Hier in Lemgo/Dörentrup im Wald war auch gut was unterwegs, aber durch das Slalom fahren hatten sogar die Waldautobahnabschnitte ihren Reiz  

Ein Foto an einer der wenigen Stellen ohne Spritties auf den Wegen:


----------



## chucki_bo (2. Juni 2011)

Ich fand es heute gar nicht so schlimm mit den Bollerwagengruppen. Aber nach über 800 Höhenmetern im Wiehen hab ich mir auch noch ein paar Weizen gegönnt...... damit ich den Speichenriss kurz vor Ende der Tour vergesse. Das nervt, wenn man wegen so einem Mist erst wieder los muss, um Material zu kaufen. Aber nach 4 Weizen ist mir das egal


----------



## Surfjunk (2. Juni 2011)

Das scheint ja echt ein Speci Prob zu sein. 
Ich hatte ja schon mal das Glück mit abgerissen Speichen, gab's direkt neue.
Und heute genau wie bei dir, dasselbe Spiel nochmal. 
Bei mir wieder hinten Bremsscheibenseite. 
Und das bei null Belastung. 
Wenn mir das im Deister passiert, ok. 
Aber bei der Tour mit Kind da geht's bei kaputt.


----------



## chucki_bo (3. Juni 2011)

Bei mir auch hinten. Diesmal ist die Speiche aber MAL nicht am Nippel gerissen. Da hatte ich ja mal vorgesorgt, als ich die Alus rausgeschmissen habe. Blöd ist halt immer ein Seitenschlag, den ich mir dabei eingefangen habe. 

Naja, dann heute Nachmittag schnell zu Blöte.

chucki_bo, der jetzt arbeiten fährt ....


----------



## Ulrich-40 (3. Juni 2011)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Das scheint ja echt ein Speci Prob zu sein.


Na - dann weiß ich ja auf was ich mich einstellen darf. 



chucki_bo schrieb:


> chucki_bo, der jetzt arbeiten fährt ....


Wenn`s dich tröstet - ich muß auch knechten - nix frei und so.

Ulli


----------



## Surfjunk (3. Juni 2011)

He Chucki, war gerade bei Blöhte. 
Wenn du deine Kiste bis Sonntag wiederhaben willst halt dich ran. 
Die sind voll und unterbesetzt aktuell. 
Er konnte mir nicht zusagen das ich den Hobel bis morgen Abend wiederhabe. 
Die wechseln jetzt nur die eine bei mir und dann gibt's in der nächsten Wochen den kompletten Satz am Hinterrad neu mit Messingnippel und stärkeren Speichen. 
Das Problem ist da aber bekannt.


----------



## chucki_bo (3. Juni 2011)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> He Chucki, war gerade bei Blöhte.
> Wenn du deine Kiste bis Sonntag wiederhaben willst halt dich ran.
> Die sind voll und unterbesetzt aktuell.



Wie beim letzten Mal... immer das Theater mit den Terminen ...

Soll er mir halt ne passende Speiche mitgeben. Dann baue ich die auch selber ein.
Nur wann  - Der Tag hat nicht genug Stunden...

Im Zweifel helfen auch 2 Kabelbinder als Zentrierständerersatz. Irgendwie
solls wohl werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolfK (3. Juni 2011)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Er konnte mir nicht zusagen das ich den Hobel bis morgen Abend wiederhabe.



Tzz, mach Druck da. Denk an Sonntag.




chucki_bo schrieb:


> Im Zweifel helfen auch 2 Kabelbinder als Zentrierständerersatz. Irgendwie
> solls wohl werden...



Das funzt super, hab ich getestet und Laufrad hält heut noch und ist immer noch gerade.


----------



## unchained (3. Juni 2011)

Hier mal ein Bild der gestrigen Vatertagstour mit meinem Bruder


----------



## funkenritter (3. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

war ein super Tag gestern. Aber unchained ein bischen Ordnung auf dem Foto muß sein , 
schau mal von Waldwichtel die aufgelisteten Bilder an. So muß Bike und Aussichtspunkt abgelichtet werden.

Spaß bei die Seite.......
Gutes Bild von den Bike's und Gegend.

Gruß Funkenritter


----------



## kris. (3. Juni 2011)

echt ey, sieht ja aus wie bei gooni unterm sofa! 

ich glaub ich muss da auch mal hin zum bilder machen.
wird ja langsam standard...


----------



## gooni11 (14. Juni 2011)

Moin
Mal noch 2 Bilder von der Willingentour Sonntag.
Bild 1 ... Stumpjumper trifft auf Wewelsburg
Bild 2 ... Stumpjumper trifft auf Diemelstalsperre.
mfg


----------



## JENSeits (18. Juni 2011)

Ich mag den Weitwinkel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Juni 2011)

So neues Bild mit ein wenig mehr Action 








LG Jens


----------



## Ulrich-40 (23. Juni 2011)

Heute im Wiehen - Videoausschnitte - Quali. daher bitte entschuldigen.
Jannik bei der "Tüvabnahme"




Jens beim Sprung




Am Nonnenstein Jens, Jannik, Ulli


----------



## Sgt.Green (23. Juni 2011)

Junge, das war´n Whip ! Sogar nen No-hander wie man sieht 

Und Janik mit einem "n" aber das kannst du ja nicht wissen


----------



## chucki_bo (23. Juni 2011)

Nordabfahrt Turm?


----------



## JENSeits (23. Juni 2011)

Da haste den tuvabnehmer aber Mal gut getroffen 
Whip it!


----------



## poekelz (23. Juni 2011)

Janik ist das rechts im Bild dein Bike, welches dir vorauseilt?


----------



## Ulrich-40 (23. Juni 2011)

Sgt.Green schrieb:


> Junge, das war´n Whip !
> 
> Und Janik mit einem "n" aber das kannst du ja nicht wissen


 
Und was fürn Whip !

Sorry - ich wollte Dir einen`n mehr gönnen!

Ulli


----------



## Sgt.Green (23. Juni 2011)

poekelz schrieb:


> Janik ist das rechts im Bild dein Bike, welches dir vorauseilt?



Ne, so "unkonntrolliert" fahre ich dann doch nicht 



chucki_bo schrieb:


> Nordabfahrt Turm?


War eher süden .....


----------



## Rischer (23. Juni 2011)

Keiner schreibt hier wo das ist-.-

Ich hoffe mal ihr habts wieder getarnt


...und nicht weiter sagen/zeigen bitte, soll versteckt bleiben


----------



## Berrrnd (23. Juni 2011)

ich verrate es jetzt trotzdem!


ist irgendwo im teutoburger wald.


so, jetzt isses raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rischer (23. Juni 2011)

-.-







weißt du wo es ist?


----------



## Berrrnd (23. Juni 2011)

nö.

bin nicht so der hüpfer.


----------



## JENSeits (24. Juni 2011)

Klar haben wir es wieder verdeckt - ist doch Ehrensache!
Und ein großes DANKE an dich, Niklas 

Habe dich per Handy leider nicht erreichen können.


----------



## chucki_bo (24. Juni 2011)

Gestern im Wiehen. 
80 cm Wegbreite bei 800 cm freiem Fall linksseitig. 

chucki_bo


----------



## Ulrich-40 (24. Juni 2011)

Sieht auf dem Foto sogar nach weniger als 80 cm Wegbreite aus.
.... wolltest von der 800-cm-Option wohl keinen Gebrauch machen?
Ulli


----------



## kris. (24. Juni 2011)

Wenn die hand fürs knipsen noch frei war kanns ja nicht so schlimm gewesen sein!


----------



## chucki_bo (27. Juni 2011)

Da Janik eindeutig der Trailguide am Sonntag war - obwohl *ICH *den Ausstiegssingle von dieser Einbahnstrasse gefunden habe 
hat er auch das Privileg des Aufmacherfotos ...

Geile Runde Jungs --- Neue Mühle - Saurierfährten und zurück mit allen Schikanen !!





Alle anderen Pics in meinem Album...Juni2011

Later 
chucki_bo,
falls mich einer auf einem Foto findet, super, falls nicht ... ich war auch dabei - ehrlich


----------



## Sgt.Green (27. Juni 2011)

Was für eine Ehre. Danke! 
Und ja den Ausstiegssingle hast du echt gut rausgeguckt, da stand ich ein wenig auf dem Schlauch 


Übrigens...Janik


----------



## chucki_bo (27. Juni 2011)

Sgt.Green schrieb:


> Übrigens...Janik



Schon geändert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (27. Juni 2011)

danke für die Fotos!


----------



## JENSeits (28. Juni 2011)

Hat denn sonst keiner Bilder mit ein wenig Action?


----------



## poekelz (28. Juni 2011)

...im Deister:


----------



## JENSeits (28. Juni 2011)

sehr gut


----------



## Saschka88 (30. Juni 2011)

Ein paar Eindrücke aus der Ferne

Blick auf den Königssee und den Watzmann





Noch nie habe ich solche engen Spitzkehren gesehen.






Hier geht's rechts direkt 200hm steil runter.
Bei Gleichgewichtsverlust ist ein langer Flug garantiert der tödlich geendet hätte.





Zum Schleppen war auch was dabei





Eine Pause fürs Bike





Eine Pause für mich





Am Dienstag hab ich das Rad im Auto gelassen und nach 4 1/2 Stunden habe ich die 2713hm erreicht.
Blick vom Watzmann Richtung Westen.





Da will man garnicht nach OWL zurück 

Jetzt sitze ich in Leogang und warte bis irgendwann der Regen weiter zieht und die Sonne scheint.

Gruß an alle OWLer


----------



## RolfK (30. Juni 2011)

Ja am Königssee ist es toll, da waren wir 2000.

In Leogang kann der Regen ruhig bleiben, nur ab dem 21.8. hat er wech zu sein, dann sind wir auch da in Urlaub.

Grüße in die Berge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saschka88 (30. Juni 2011)

RolfK schrieb:


> Ja am Königssee ist es toll, da waren wir 2000.
> 
> In Leogang kann der Regen ruhig bleiben, nur ab dem 21.8. hat er wech zu sein, dann sind wir auch da in Urlaub.
> 
> Grüße in die Berge



Berchtesgaden ist super.
Zum Biken aber nicht wirklich interessant.

Gestern war es in Leogang 28 Grad und Sonnenschein pur.
Abends dann Gewitter und so soll es bis morgen Abend auch bleiben.
Im Bikepark nichts los, außer 2 harte Jungs denen anscheinend der Matsch und der Regen nichts ausmacht.

So launisch ist das Wetter in den Alpen
Bin ich doch extra während der Woche hergekommen um der Masse zu entgehen.


----------



## JENSeits (30. Juni 2011)

schöne Bildchen 

Fahr doch ruhig - oder stört dich Regen und Matsch?


----------



## slang (30. Juni 2011)

Ja toll 
ich habe drei Tage auf den Watzmann geglotzt, um ihn einmal richtig zu sehen. 
Ist mir nicht gelungen, er war die ganze Zeit in dunkle Wolken gehüllt


----------



## gooni11 (30. Juni 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> schöne Bildchen
> 
> Fahr doch ruhig - oder stört dich Regen und Matsch?



wer weiß.... solche leute gibt es....


----------



## Saschka88 (30. Juni 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> schöne Bildchen
> 
> Fahr doch ruhig - oder stört dich Regen und Matsch?



Kommt immer drauf an....
Ein z.B. unerwartet starker Wind kann einen in der Luft schnell zerlegen.

Ich hab noch starken Muskelkater von der Geschichte mit dem Watzmann 
War mein erster Bergaufstieg.
 2100hm hoch und wieder runter unter Vollgas war dann am nächsten Tag schon der Hammer 
Ich bin froh wenn ich morgen die Treppen schmerzfrei runtergehen kann.

Ich hab genug Zeit und warte erstmal.
Hab nicht genug Klamotten mit und hab keine Möglichkeit die hier zu waschen.
Das meiste ist schon letztes Wochenende in Livigno versaut worden


----------



## chucki_bo (30. Juni 2011)

Bin vor ein paar Jahren am Königssee zum Kühroint hochgefahren und hab da die Aussichtsplattform verpasst...

Allerdings fand ich es ganz schön zum Radeln. War allerdings touenlastig...Nix mit 200 HM in 10 Sec...

chucki_bo


----------



## Saschka88 (30. Juni 2011)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Bin vor ein paar Jahren am Königssee zum Kühroint hochgefahren und hab da die Aussichtsplattform verpasst...
> 
> Allerdings fand ich es ganz schön zum Radeln. War allerdings touenlastig...Nix mit 200 HM in 10 Sec...
> 
> chucki_bo



Vom Kühroint runter ist es noch ok.
Wenn man die Waldautobahn hinter sich hat und in den Wald zum Grünstein einbiegt hat man aufjedenfall 15-20 minuten Spaß.

Das was ich dort gesehen habe ist eher Trial oder ein Trip in den Tod.
Der Untere Hirschlauf z.b ist einfach krank zum fahren.
Bin den teilweise von West-Ost gefahren und da ist keine Stelle breiter als 40cm und direkt daneben haste freien Fall in 200hm
Spitzkehren wo einem die Eier aus der Hose rutschen

Spaß kann man in der gegend haben, aber man muss erstmal sein Bike 1500hm auf den engen Wanderwegen hochschieben oder tragen.....


----------



## JENSeits (6. Juli 2011)

Ulrich-40 schrieb:


>



Hab da noch was:


----------



## JENSeits (7. Juli 2011)

good old times


----------



## Rischer (8. Juli 2011)

wer schreit da so krank?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (8. Juli 2011)

Maurice


----------



## kris. (8. Juli 2011)

Bilders, Männer, wir brauchen Bilders..! 

Wetter gut, Tag frei = Ab auf den Bock und den Residenzweg abgondeln.






Nähe Sender, Dreiflußstein. Wozu auch immer, habs bis heute nicht geschafft die Rinnsäle von dort aus zu sehen. 





Blick von Hangsteinhotel zur Falkenburg





Kleine Pause in Schönemark. Faulenzen 





Und wohin jetzt?!





Au ja! Wanderer opfern!!!  





Typisch lippischer Seehund.


----------



## gooni11 (9. Juli 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Bilders, Männer, wir brauchen Bilders..!
> 
> Wetter gut, Tag frei = Ab auf den Bock und den Residenzweg abgondeln.



Du hast *SPECIALIZED *Schuhe an....zieh die SOFORT aus ja......DAS SAG ICH SLANG....... die sind nix für Leute wie ihr... so mit Niveau und so..


----------



## JENSeits (9. Juli 2011)

worauf du alles achtest ^^

Lass die Beiden Yetis doch in Ruh am Stein stehen


----------



## gooni11 (9. Juli 2011)

ich hab au noch eins...... ich nenne es....

Gleich und gleich gesellt sich gern.....


----------



## kris. (9. Juli 2011)

Bei mir wird halt Speiseeis mit Füßen getreten...


----------



## funkenritter (10. Juli 2011)

Moin moin,
war mal gestern wieder auf meiner Heimstrecke unterwegs .
Bin hier oberhalb von Barnhausen und unten läßt der Bauer Grewe wieder seinen "Fliegen Teppich" kreisen. 





Gruß funkenritter


----------



## OWL_Biker (10. Juli 2011)

Schönes Bike! 

Dachte immer bei Scott sind nur die Hardtails schön... ;-)


----------



## JENSeits (13. Juli 2011)

noch ne Kleinigkeit:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (13. Juli 2011)

Coole Bilder Jens!

Ich wusste gar nicht, dass Vlotho sooo hohe Berge hat  - jedenfalls hat man das Gefühl dass es da mindestens 2000hm bergab gehen muss...


----------



## JENSeits (13. Juli 2011)

ist ja nicht alles Vlotho 
Sind ja auch 2 Tage 

Reihenfolge der Trails:

- Rödinghausen
- Vlotho
- Vlotho
- Rödinghausen
- Wartturm
- Vlotho
- Wartturm
- Wartturm
- Vlotho
- Rödinghausen
- Vlotho
- Rödinghausen
- Vlotho


----------



## JENSeits (13. Juli 2011)

nochmal @ Frank:  Wieso eigentlich Bilder? Ich seh da keine!


----------



## kris. (13. Juli 2011)

Musst halt genau hinschauen, sollten mindestens 24 Bilder pro Sekunde zu sehen sein.


----------



## JENSeits (13. Juli 2011)

29,95


----------



## DJ-FoFo (13. Juli 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> 29,95



Hört sich an wie der Verkaufspreis eines Werbevideos 

aber mal im Ernst - Nettes Daumenkino!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (13. Juli 2011)

Dankesehr 
Gefällt mir das ihr wenigstens ein wenig Freude dran habt - ist ansporn wieder etwas zuschneiden.


----------



## Xeleux (13. Juli 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> noch ne Kleinigkeit:



hallo jens,
sehr geiles video & so viele schöne trails 
da soll nochmal mein kollege aus vlotho sagen, bei ihm in der nähe könne man nicht ordentlich biken , der hat ja keine ahnung


----------



## OWL_Biker (13. Juli 2011)

Xeleux schrieb:


> hallo jens,
> sehr geiles video & so viele schöne trails
> da soll nochmal mein kollege aus vlotho sagen, bei ihm in der nähe könne man nicht ordentlich biken , der hat ja keine ahnung



das ist wirklich absoluter quatsch! 
bin vor einem jahr erst nach bielefeld gezogen und in vlotho aufgewachsen.
meist hats mich zwar eher nach porta gezogen, aber das sind ja auch nur 15 km anfahrt.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## slang (14. Juli 2011)




----------



## JENSeits (14. Juli 2011)

was gibts da nicht zu verstehen?


----------



## slang (14. Juli 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> was gibts da nicht zu verstehen?



weiß ich auch nicht mehr,
war spät gestern


----------



## JENSeits (14. Juli 2011)

:d


----------



## JENSeits (20. Juli 2011)

und wieder ich beim Schienbein tättowieren. vllt fällt slang ja wieder ein was er die Tage meinte 







was man leider nicht erkennt: Ich Idiot hau mir mit dem Reifen selber den Fuß von der Mauer


----------



## Waldwichtel (21. Juli 2011)

Hmmm?! 

... ich glaube du hast unterwegs den Sattel verloren!  Ansonsten netter Clip.


----------



## the_Shot (1. August 2011)

Hier mal ein kleiner Ausschnitt unserer gestrigen Tour. Mit der Bummelbahn nach Altenbeken und dann quer durch zurück. Meine Beine fühlen sich übrigens an wie Baumstämme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sgt.Green (1. August 2011)

sieht gut aus


----------



## gooni11 (1. August 2011)

Moin
Da hab ich auch noch was... war ja Freitag Nacht mit Gutsi (Huskyspeed )los....
mfg


----------



## the_Shot (1. August 2011)

Nicht schlecht, der Lichtkegel, da kann man schon so einiges an Getier mit weg leuchten


----------



## JENSeits (1. August 2011)

alles eine Einstellungssache der Cam 
Imageshack lädt leider keine Exif-Daten mit hoch. I-Phone?

Welche Lampe haste da montiert?


----------



## slang (1. August 2011)

Dürfte die DX 808 sein.
Rechts daneben ist ne Sigma Black, aber ob die an ist?


----------



## 230691 (1. August 2011)

Schaut fast aus wie der "Chinaböller" 

https://www.dealextreme.com/p/ha-ii...men-led-bike-light-set-4-18650-included-30864

Muss meine beiden Selbst gebauten 20W IRCs in der Axe Deodose auch mal wieder flott machen.
Mir fehlt nur anständiges Werkzeug für das Gehäuse und die Halterung für Helm und Lenker :/

Vielleicht kann man sich ja mal für ein Nightride treffen und vorher bisschen an den Selbst-gebauten Lampen basteln, falls ich nicht der einzige mit einer bin 

Edit: Sry Jens wird gemacht


----------



## JENSeits (1. August 2011)

Lampen ab in den Stammtisch.


----------



## gooni11 (2. August 2011)

Moin
Ja Jens .... nur eins noch...
Lampen sind schon so hell wie auf dem Bild. 
Links ist eine Chinalampe ( Magicshine  dx808) die leuchtet allerdings recht weit aus wie ich finde und nicht so spotmäßig ,was ich aber auch wollte da mir das sonst auf dem weg selbst immer irgendwie zu dunkel war. Deshalb ist Links noch eine Sigma Powerled am Lenker die auch an ist! wenn ich die ausschalte wird der Weg ansich um einiges dunkler. Wenn ich die Sigma an lass und schalt die dx aus ist der Weg zwar hell genug aber der Rest nicht! Deshalb beide an..... So reicht es auch wie ich finde. Mehr ... geht... muss aber nicht!
MfG

Aber ihr habt die Lampen doch auch beim letzten nightride gesehen....?!


----------



## slang (2. August 2011)

So, eins auch noch mal von mir,
die Räder sind zwar nicht so gut drauf, aber dafür kann man im Hintergrund die katholische Seniorensektion der Hells Angels besser erkennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJ-FoFo (2. August 2011)

slang schrieb:


> ... dafür kann man im Hintergrund die katholische Seniorensektion der Hells Angels besser erkennen




Richtig. Das ganze auf dem Weg zum bunten Nachmittag im 5.Stock. Apfelschorle gibts im Festzelt und das Spielmobil fährt auch gleich vor.


----------



## Porta-Mike (8. August 2011)

moin!

ich bin am sonntag ein bischen autobahn gefahren.....






gruß
michael


----------



## Waldwichtel (8. August 2011)

Klasse! 

... ist das der Ausbau der A33?


----------



## Porta-Mike (8. August 2011)

moin!

ne, ist die a30 nordumgehung bad oeynhausen.

gruß

michael


----------



## Surfjunk (8. August 2011)

Wow, soviel ist da schon fertig? 
Schön, Schön....


----------



## OWL_Biker (8. August 2011)

aber das "schon" ist wenn man die gesamtsituation betrachtet dann doch irgendwie fehl am Platze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Porta-Mike (12. August 2011)

moin!



> die legen sich da richtig ins zeug.
> muss mal irgendwann vom anfang in dehme bis zum ende fahren.
> 
> vor 2 monaten war das alles noch schöne buckelpiste.


....da darfst du noch ein bischen warten. das teilstück auf dem foto ist ca. 2,5 km lang. der rest ist buckelpiste oder noch natur.

gruß

michael


----------



## Zearom (13. August 2011)

OWL_Biker schrieb:


> aber das "schon" ist wenn man die gesamtsituation betrachtet dann doch irgendwie fehl am Platze.



Ach am Ende finden die noch ein extrem seltenes und vom aussterben bedrohtes Gummibärchen und dann dauert das wieder ein Jahrzehnt bis sich das Thema behördlich erledigt...


----------



## the_Shot (16. August 2011)

Hier mal was von heute... 



...Slaggi und Shoti haben's wieder getan


----------



## the_Shot (16. August 2011)

und noch was von gestern...





...noch eins...


----------



## slang (16. August 2011)




----------



## JENSeits (16. August 2011)

Was sind denn das für Trails?


----------



## JENSeits (16. August 2011)

*Ich habe noch etwas von Sonntag:*

*Beim Uphill gabs gefühlte 1001% Luftfeuchtigkeit*










*Aber eine schöne Ruheoase oben aufm Turm*






*Und am Montag gabs auf dem Rückweg einer Tour mit Uli und Janik eine komische Begegnung. Hatte mich doch etwas verwundert*






*Die Sonne war schön *













LG Jens


----------



## 230691 (16. August 2011)

Herbststimmung 
aber schöne Fotos 

Heute morgen sah es noch so bei mir aus





Wollte noch eine kleine runde fahren, bin dann allerdings eingeschlafen


----------



## RolfK (17. August 2011)

Haste die Nacht wieder durchgemacht


----------



## slang (21. August 2011)

Hallo,
mal zwei Bilder aus OWL.

Mal nicht von einer MTB-Tour












schöne Kanu-Tour über die Werre von Herford bis Löhne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lahderbiker (21. August 2011)

Porta-Mike schrieb:


> moin!
> 
> ich bin am sonntag ein bischen autobahn gefahren.....
> 
> ...



du weist das auf autobahnen min. Tempo 60 ist


----------



## kris. (21. August 2011)

<klugschei$$ermodus>
nicht ganz. das fahrzeug muss bauartbedingt nur in der _lage_ sein 60 km/h fahren zu können, ein tatsächliches mindesttempo gibt es nicht.
</klugschei$$ermodus>

vom fahrer gar nicht zu reden!


----------



## poekelz (22. August 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Hallo,
> mal zwei Bilder aus OWL.
> 
> Mal nicht von einer MTB-Tour
> ...



Mist, verklickt im Kanuforum gelandet 

Hier noch mal was zum Thema:


----------



## slang (22. August 2011)

poekelz schrieb:


> Mist, verklickt im Kanuforum gelandet
> 
> Hier noch mal was zum Thema:



Der Thread heißt: "Bilder-Impressionen OWL". 

von MTBs steht da nichts.

Wer hat den nu das Thema verfehlt?


----------



## Waldwichtel (22. August 2011)

Mensch Stefan, wußte gar nicht das Du auch nen Kanute bist! 
Seid ihr vom Kanuclub Herford aus los oder mit nem eigenen Kanu?


----------



## JENSeits (22. August 2011)

Ist die Landung wieder abgetrocknet? 
Bin das letzte mal in der Pfütze gelandet


----------



## slang (22. August 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Mensch Stefan, wußte gar nicht das Du auch nen Kanute bist!
> Seid ihr vom Kanuclub Herford aus los oder mit nem eigenen Kanu?



Nach insgesamt 3x mal ( 1x den Tarn in südfrankreich und 2x mal hier auf der Werre) bezeichne ich uns noch nicht als Kanuten 

War so ne komerzielle Geschichte, Kanu leihen und losfahren, und der Veranstalter holt einem am Landeplatz samt Boot wieder ab.

Macht aber saumäßig Spaß


----------



## poekelz (22. August 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Ist die Landung wieder abgetrocknet?
> Bin das letzte mal in der Pfütze gelandet



War noch nen bisschen halbtrockene Matsche drin, aber ging ganz gut, mal abgesehen davon dass Landezonen in einer Senke immer Käse sind.
Aber dafür hatte der dann folgende Anlieger sowas von Grip....


----------



## Waldwichtel (22. August 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Macht aber saumäßig Spaß



Jepp!  ... aber dann musste mal Drachenboot fahren bzw. an nem Drachenbootrennen teilnehmen. Das ist nen Gaudi!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (22. August 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Jepp!  ... aber dann musste mal Drachenboot fahren bzw. an nem Drachenbootrennen teilnehmen. Das ist nen Gaudi!



Mag sein, sind aber wahrscheinlich zwei unterschiedliche Welten,
einmal Drachenboot, viele Leute und Spaß in der Gruppe und einmal Kanu fahren zu zweit, leise und beschaulich und als Naturerlebnis


----------



## OWL_Biker (22. August 2011)

jepp ich muss unser Kanu bzw. eigentlich Kajak (wenn man son "Doppepaddel" hat, richtig?!)  auch mal wieder aus der Garage holen. 
Haben wir mal umsonst bekommen und hat uns auf der Weser an der ich aufgewachsen bin oder eben auf der Werre viel Spaß bereitet. 

Man kann ja so ([nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oDGDnNxYWkQ&feature=related"]Kayaking waterfall nightmare      - YouTube[/nomedia]) Kajak fahren oder eben so wie ich:

altes langes 2er Kanu, Samstags 15:30 Bundesliga Konferrenz hören, zwei schöne Hefe Weizen dabei... Herrlich


----------



## JENSeits (22. August 2011)

*räusper*


----------



## slang (22. August 2011)

OWL_Biker schrieb:


> Man kann ja so (Kayaking waterfall nightmare      - YouTube) Kajak fahren oder eben so wie ich:
> 
> altes langes 2er Kanu, Samstags 15:30 Bundesliga Konferrenz hören, zwei schöne Hefe Weizen dabei... Herrlich



Ja, ich entscheide mich für deine Variante, bei der anderen würd ich wohl ertrinken. 

Jens, soviel ist hier ja nicht los, da ists doch egal wo gepostet wird. Einfach alles in dem Stammtisch zusammenfassen und fertig


----------



## 107octane (22. August 2011)

Also, die Tour von Herford nach Löhne kann ich nur empfehlen, ich habe sie am Samstag absolviert, ist wirklich sehr idyllisch. Es fehlen vielleicht etwas die Sprünge und Anlieger, aber dafür hat die Werre viel Flow.






Nachwievor würde ich das MTB jedoch dem Paddelboot vorziehen. Ich war erst neulich mit ein paar Typen unterwegs, die ihr Rad in Perfektion beherrschen, und die an der Kuchengabel erst recht alles können.


----------



## stoppelhopper (23. August 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> mach die bilder nicht so groß, man könnte was erkennen?



Stimmt! Eindeutig Marmorkuchen, ähh Rührkuchen... da kriegt man doch Hunger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (23. August 2011)

per Rad wär mir  das zu öde,
aber kann ja jeder wie er möchte


----------



## Trail-Lenny (23. August 2011)

...auf der Egge


----------



## JENSeits (23. August 2011)

welche und wo?


----------



## kris. (23. August 2011)

nähe barnacken?


----------



## Trail-Lenny (23. August 2011)

ca. 1 km nördlich von Barnacken


----------



## kris. (24. August 2011)

jepp, die ecke meinte ich. also quasi genau hier.


----------



## NeoRC (26. August 2011)

ich glaube nicht das da ist. Ich bin den Anstieg schon sehr oft hoch gefahren. Wir nennen den Hügel "Joggerhügel", weil man zufuss fast schneller berghoch ist als mit dem MTB. 

Aber wo ist das?


----------



## slang (26. August 2011)

Also wenn Trail-Lenny, ich denk mal der Fotograf, es nicht weiß, wer weiß es dann?


----------



## Trail-Lenny (27. August 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> jepp, die ecke meinte ich. also quasi genau hier.


 
falsch


----------



## kris. (27. August 2011)

pöh!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic03 (27. August 2011)

Würd mich aber auch interessieren wo genau das ist...


----------



## JENSeits (27. August 2011)

so ich drängel mich in die Diskussion mal mit einem Schnappschuss rein ... hat nicht endlich jemand Lust ein paar Fotos mit einer DSLR zumachen?


----------



## the_Shot (27. August 2011)

107octane schrieb:


> Ich war erst neulich mit ein paar Typen unterwegs, die ihr Rad in Perfektion beherrschen, und die an der Kuchengabel erst recht alles können.



Danke für die Blumen, die Kuchengabel rockt richtig


----------



## pecto69 (28. August 2011)

Tach



> so ich drängel mich in die Diskussion mal mit einem Schnappschuss rein  ... hat nicht endlich jemand Lust ein paar Fotos mit einer DSLR  zumachen?



Lust schon aber bestimmt zu weit wech von mir  

Dirk


----------



## Trail-Lenny (1. September 2011)

epic03 schrieb:


> Würd mich aber auch interessieren wo genau das ist...


 
Jungs das ist ein Kulturdenkmal und auf jeder Topokarte eingetragen, auch auf den digitalen "Hohlweg Große Egge. 

Vorsicht, unter dem Laub sind z.T. glatte Steine, am rechten und linken Rand sind schmale Rinnen. Wenn man da mit den Laufrädern reinkommt und umkippt könnte es ungesund für die Laufräder werden.

Wer sich bilden mag findet hier infos
http://www.logistik-des-varus.de/?p=134


----------



## kris. (2. September 2011)

Also doch da wo ich meinte...

Na okay, meine Markierung liegt etwas links davon.


----------



## epic03 (2. September 2011)

ach, na klar kenn ich das, sah auf dem Bild nur irgendwie anders aus


----------



## kris. (4. September 2011)

k_star bei den 3-stunden-von-detmold.
irgendwie sieht er mir unterfordert aus...


----------



## gooni11 (4. September 2011)

Also wenn da einer unterfordert war dann ja wohl er hier.... warum sonst fährt man 3 Stunden mit falsch herum montierter Gabel....?!?!?

ich kann es immer noch nicht glauben.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (4. September 2011)

krass


----------



## funkenritter (4. September 2011)

Moinsen,

nee das gibt es nicht, das Bild muß doch ein Fake sein.
Die Krönung wäre ja noch das der Typ sich meldet und sagt: "Das hat mir der Meister vom Fahrradladen XY so montiert"

Gruß Funkenritter


----------



## Berrrnd (4. September 2011)

ich habe den zwar mindestens 2 mal überholt, aber aufgefallen ist mir das nicht.

fake isses nicht, denn wenn man die gabel 1 mal im uhrzeitersinn dreht, dann passt das auch mit den zügen wieder.
wird wahrscheinlich jemand sein der zum transport den vorbau löst und den lenker dreht.

@ die paparazzi von heute

ich will noch mehr bilder sehen! 
genug fotos von mir dürftet ihr ja haben.


----------



## Waldwichtel (4. September 2011)

In der nächsten halben Stunde stelle ich den Link zur Galerie rein. Mache aber nen neuen Thread auf, damit es alle finden. Die Fotos schicke ich dann noch an die Forenmitglieder, die am Rennen teilgenommen haben. 

Das mit der falsch montierten Gabel ist ja nicht alles!!! Schaut mal in der Galerie nachher nach der Startnummer 87.  ... der hat nicht nur die Gabel falsch montiert sondern auch die Schalthebel seiner Schaltung oben montiert.


----------



## CicliB (5. September 2011)

Na, wo ist das?


----------



## poekelz (6. September 2011)

CicliB schrieb:


> Na, wo ist das?



Was´n da im vorderen Flaschenhalter - Fruchttiger??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (6. September 2011)

poekelz schrieb:


> Was´n da im vorderen Flaschenhalter - Fruchttiger??



... der ist gut! 

Bzgl. der Location würde ich auf Sennelager tippen. Irgendwo aufm Truppenübungsgelände.


----------



## gooni11 (6. September 2011)

Ist bestimmt am Flugplatz Paderborn Lippstadt


----------



## CicliB (6. September 2011)

^^Fast richtig, liegt etwas höher auf der anderen Seite, nähe Wewelsburg/Altböddeken:
GPS Koordinaten: 51.58103,8.647546


----------



## Tycron (7. September 2011)

Bin ich blind?! Wie steht das Bike? Sieht jedenfalls ganz nett aus, weil es so aussieht, als wenn das Bike am, ja was is das.., Turm (?) lehnt.


----------



## Surfjunk (7. September 2011)

Ständer auf der falschen Seite montiert


----------



## CicliB (7. September 2011)

Einfach das Hinterrad in den nassen Graben reingedrückt, et voilà, es stand von selber
Ach so, das ist der neue Windpark.


----------



## wosch (13. September 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Also wenn da einer unterfordert war dann ja wohl er hier.... warum sonst fährt man 3 Stunden mit falsch herum montierter Gabel....?!?!?
> 
> ich kann es immer noch nicht glauben.......



...wenn das wenigstens eine Manitou wäre, sähe das nicht so daneben aus


----------



## Surfjunk (17. September 2011)

Heute das schöne Wetter genutz  und den Hauptkamm des Wiehen von Lübbecke bis Porta genossen.
Anreise von Löhne per Rad und an dann über den grossen Weserbogen zurück 

Alles in allen laut Iphone App
62,2Km und 900Hm wobei man dem Ei manchmal mit den Hm nicht trauen kann.

Auf halben Wege noch den Jörg aufgelesen 






Blick runter auf die Böse Seiten des Wiehen.






Bergkirchen






Blick vom Kaiser






Geiles Teil


----------



## Waldwichtel (17. September 2011)

Bei den idealen Bedingungen mußte ich heute Abend nochmal ne kleine Runde drehen. Durch das "Scout"-App (Dank an Rolf für den Tipp! ) bin ich zuvor auf einige neue Wege aufmerksam geworden, die ich nun in meine Hausrunde einbauen werde.


----------



## Surfjunk (17. September 2011)

Hast du mal Rolf gefragt von wem er das App hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (17. September 2011)

Ich korrigiere, ... ich danke Orkan für das App!!! 

... denn ohne Orkan hätte Rolf mir nicht den Tipp gegeben!


----------



## RolfK (17. September 2011)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Hast du mal Rolf gefragt von wem er das App hat




Das hab ich da weg, wo es alle Apps für den Apfel gibt - im AppStore


----------



## Surfjunk (17. September 2011)

Ehre wem Ehre gebürt! 

Edit sagt:

Lars hast du das IPhone am Lenker?


----------



## RolfK (17. September 2011)

funzt aber auch wirklich sehr gut das Scout 


....und jetzt hab ich doch die Hope-Bremse angeglotzt


----------



## Waldwichtel (17. September 2011)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Ehre wem Ehre gebürt!
> 
> Edit sagt:
> 
> Lars hast du das IPhone am Lenker?



Ne, hab mir da noch keine Halterung zugelegt. Ich hatte vor der Tour ein wenig die Umgebung mit dem App abgesucht und nach mir bisher unbekannten Wegen geschaut. Echt klasse! Da waren Wege oder sagen wir mal Trampelpfade markiert, an denen ich immer vorbei gefahren bin, da sie kaum zu erkennen sind. 

... unterwegs hab ich dann manchmal angehalten und zur Orientierung nen Blick aufs iPhone riskiert.


----------



## slang (18. September 2011)

So den gestrigen Schönwettertag genutzt.

Ab in den Haller Wilhelm und auf nach Hilter.
Und mit Radel zurück









fast oben





"warum ich ne knielange Hose trage, eh, ich sag dir, so lang"  





und alle,





Hunger !


----------



## gooni11 (18. September 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Ne, hab mir da noch keine Halterung zugelegt. Ich hatte vor der Tour ein wenig die Umgebung mit dem App abgesucht und nach mir bisher unbekannten Wegen geschaut. Echt klasse! Da waren Wege oder sagen wir mal Trampelpfade markiert, an denen ich immer vorbei gefahren bin, da sie kaum zu erkennen sind.
> 
> ... unterwegs hab ich dann manchmal angehalten und zur Orientierung nen Blick aufs iPhone riskiert.



Garmin 800.......


----------



## gooni11 (18. September 2011)

Moin
sach ma...... ich wollte heut eigentlich nicht los mit dem Rad..... aber jetzt nachdem ich hier die ganzen Bilder seh denk ich doch schon wieder drüber nach.....

Na TOLL...... habt ihr GAAANZ toll hinbekommen....


----------



## slang (18. September 2011)

warst du gestern nicht? Im Moment siehts ja etwas mau aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (18. September 2011)

Gonni hats du den 800er?

Habe mir den gestern auch mal angeschaut.
Nutz der zur Km messen einen Speichensensor oder macht der das per GPS?
Die Hm gehen ja über Barometer, laut Beschreibung.

Wie ist so deine Erfahrung mit der Kiste, Empfang usw.


----------



## gooni11 (18. September 2011)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Gonni hats du den 800er?
> 
> Habe mir den gestern auch mal angeschaut.
> Nutz der zur Km messen einen Speichensensor oder macht der das per GPS?
> ...



ja ich hab den 800er. Hatte davor auch schon den 705er. Dassagt schon alles denke ich.
Nie mehr ohne...
Messen kann er per GPS.... ODER mir Radsensor was dann auch genauer ist. Dann misst er auch Trittfrequenz usw.
Ich hab aber zur zeit keinen Trittfrequenzsensor angebaut aus Gewichtsgründen, werd ihn aber bald wieder dranbasteln ans Rad.

Empfang im Wals ist soweit super......Wasserdicht ist er auch...... alles in allem TOP Gerät

Alles weitere müsste ich dir am Telefon erklären ..... ist zum schreiben einfach zu umfangreich


----------



## gooni11 (18. September 2011)

slang schrieb:


> warst du gestern nicht? Im Moment siehts ja etwas mau aus



Doch..... ich war gestern los..... und vorgestern.... und Dienstang und.......


----------



## JENSeits (18. September 2011)

Wer kennt die Stelle?


----------



## Berrrnd (18. September 2011)

meine hausrunde


----------



## JENSeits (18. September 2011)

Mann warum nur so schnell? -.- 

Fährst du die Stufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (18. September 2011)

was soll ich da unten?
oder gehts da unten weiter?

eigentlich komme ich von links oben und fahre dann links mitte auf dem stein wieder rauf.
oder anders herum.


----------



## JENSeits (18. September 2011)

slang schrieb:


>



Bin ich blöd oder ist das die Platzangst Ventec?


----------



## the_Shot (18. September 2011)

Nö, biste nicht, ist die Venttec...


----------



## JENSeits (18. September 2011)

Du fährst mit der ne Tour? Ist mir immer viel zu warm gewesen - da läuft bei mir nach einer Minute aktivem bergab-fahren bei mehr als 15°C sofort der Schweiß!


----------



## the_Shot (18. September 2011)

Die läuft auch unter dem Synonym Saunajacke, hatte sie bei um die 20 Grad für 4 1/2 Stunden an. Danach war ich total dehydriert.


----------



## JENSeits (18. September 2011)

mehr als verständlich!


----------



## JENSeits (18. September 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> was soll ich da unten?
> oder gehts da unten weiter?
> 
> eigentlich komme ich von links oben und fahre dann links mitte auf dem stein wieder rauf.
> oder anders herum.



Mhm nein da sind nur die zwei Treppen zufahren, soweit ich das weiß.
Ich mag solche "kniffligen" Stellen - kennst du noch mehr?


----------



## Berrrnd (19. September 2011)

den trail vom kaiser zur burg komplett fahren. am hang entlang auf der weserseite.
anders herum ist ja kein problem, aber diese eine stelle mit dem baum und den wurzeln traue ich mich irgendwie nicht zu fahren.

gehen müsste es, aber da gehts dann doch etwas tief runter.


----------



## Surfjunk (19. September 2011)

Kenn ich die Stelle, ich fahre sie aber auch nicht in Richtung Kaiser.
Habe immer Angst das ich mit dem Lenker einhake und direkt dann Hangabwärts fliege.


----------



## poekelz (19. September 2011)

Ihr meint doch den Dreimännerweg  so hieß der jedenfalls früher - oder?

Ja der war schon immer etwas spezieller - vor allem im Kopf sollte man an einigen Stellen "frei" sein und sich auf den Weg vor einem und nicht auf den Abhang rechts konzentrieren.
Solange es halbwegs trocken ist, ist der klasse zu fahren, bei Matschewetter wird´s in einigen Teilen aber sehr speziell 

Da gibt es noch einige mehr solch kleine Wegelchen, vornehmlich aber alle bergab - z.B. kurz vorm Kaiser geht´s vom 3M-Weg rechts runter, einige liegen zwischen Wittekindsburg und Wilder Schmied auch auf der Weserseite - bergab ist da meistens mit großen Höhenmeterverlust verbunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (19. September 2011)

poekelz schrieb:


> Da gibt es noch einige mehr solch kleine Wegelchen, vornehmlich aber alle bergab - z.B. kurz vorm Kaiser geht´s vom 3M-Weg rechts runter, einige liegen zwischen Wittekindsburg und Wilder Schmied auch auf der Weserseite - bergab ist da meistens mit großen Höhenmeterverlust verbunden.



bergab kann jeder, aber versuch da mal bergauf zu fahren. 
das macht fun.


----------



## poekelz (19. September 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> bergab kann jeder, aber versuch da mal bergauf zu fahren.
> das macht fun.



...hab ich früher auch mal gedacht


----------



## slang (19. September 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> bergab kann jeder



Ach ja?



k_star schrieb:


> aber diese eine stelle mit dem baum und den wurzeln traue ich mich irgendwie nicht zu fahren.
> 
> gehen müsste es, aber da gehts dann doch etwas tief runter.



bergauf kann jeder, bergab auch, notfalls zu Fuß, 
mir macht bergab mehr Spaß


----------



## JENSeits (19. September 2011)

Ich glaube ihr müsst mir die Stelle mal direkt zeigen. Ich mags mit Flats probieren


----------



## Surfjunk (19. September 2011)

Gerne, machen wir dann mit Tour. 
Ich hole dich in Lübbecke ab, dann über denn Kamm nach Porta, ein paar Enduro Trails bergauf- bergab eingebunden, mittag beim Kaiser und dann zurück. 

Samstag?


----------



## JENSeits (19. September 2011)

Ich glaube mit Terminen hast du es nicht so oder? Überleg nochmal was Samstag ist ...


----------



## poekelz (19. September 2011)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Gerne, machen wir dann mit Tour.
> Ich hole dich in Lübbecke ab, dann über denn Kamm nach Porta, ein paar Enduro Trails bergauf- bergab eingebunden, mittag beim Kaiser und dann zurück.
> 
> Samstag?



Käsebrot beim Wilden Schmied würde chucki empfehlen!


----------



## chucki_bo (19. September 2011)

poekelz schrieb:


> Käsebrot beim Wilden Schmied würde chucki empfehlen!



Und ob!!!
Und zwar auf Hin- und Rückweg. 

Jens fahr da man mit. Surfjunk trainiert gerade seine
50 km - Grenze pro Tour. 

Das ist doch exakt Deine Niesche ;-)


----------



## poekelz (19. September 2011)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Und ob!!!
> Und zwar auf Hin- und Rückweg!



....wo wir gerade bei RG's sind: Liiiieeesaaaa?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (19. September 2011)

Ab in den Stammtisch mit den Käsetörtchen und Brötchen!


----------



## Berrrnd (19. September 2011)

wer ist RG?


----------



## poekelz (19. September 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> wer ist RG?



Running Gag.


----------



## Surfjunk (19. September 2011)

Stimmt ihr fahrt ja Samstag nach Braunlage. 
Naja die Stelle läuft nicht weg, die steht da schon ein paar Jahrzehnte wenn ich mir die Wurzeln anschaue. 

@Chucki
Pätze 

Nächste Saison möchte ich bei ein paar Enduro-Rennen starten. 
Da brauche ich noch Pudding in den Beinen.


----------



## Berrrnd (19. September 2011)

und wer ist liieeeesaaaaaaaaaa?

bedienung im WS?


----------



## chucki_bo (19. September 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> und wer ist liieeeesaaaaaaaaaa?
> 
> bedienung im WS?



Lisa ist einer der zwei freilaufenden Hunden von
2 Wanderern, die wir neulich getroffen haben. Lisa ist
irgendwann unbemerkt abgehauen und nach ein wenig 
Gekläffe was nachher zu einem undefinierten Jaulen wurde
verschwunden. Das wiederum brachte Herrchen zu lautem 
und wiederholten - by the Way auch erfolglosen - Liiiiiiiiieeeeesssssa
Rufen. 

Wir sind dann irgendwann gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (19. September 2011)




----------



## Waldwichtel (21. September 2011)

Ein paar Impressionen von meiner heutigen Tour. 

... geht doch nichts über ne Müller-Milch! ... der Meinung war schon Gerd Müller 








... Grenzgebiet zum Kreis Lippe. Jaaaa, es gibt auch für mich Grenzen!!!


----------



## slang (21. September 2011)

Wir alle wissen das du ein Spinner bist. 
Ansonsten schöne Billder

der slang


----------



## Waldwichtel (21. September 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Wir alle wissen das du ein Spinner bist.
> Ansonsten schöne Billder
> 
> der slang



Spinner? Kommt das von "Spinning"? 

Sascha hat versucht dich zu erreichen, wegen ner kleinen
Feierabendrunde morgen. Start gegen 18 Uhr in Vilsendorf. 
Geplant ist nen Teilstück des Hasenpatts, durch den Kökerwald
(Theeßen) nach Schröttinghausen/Babenhausen und dann 
wieder in Richtung Obersee. Kannst ja Bescheid geben ob Du
kannst.


----------



## kris. (22. September 2011)

Bääääh, Du hast dir ja beim trinken S-förmig aufs Shirt gekleckert...


----------



## gooni11 (22. September 2011)

Waldi....?!
Coole Bilder .... wie immer
mfg


----------



## Surfjunk (22. September 2011)

Sach mal Waldi, hast du ein Stativ mit, oder wie machst du die Selbstbilder?


----------



## kris. (22. September 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> ... Grenzgebiet zum Kreis Lippe. Jaaaa, es gibt auch für mich Grenzen!!!



Wir hätten Dich eh nicht reingelassen!


----------



## slang (22. September 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Sascha hat versucht dich zu erreichen, wegen ner kleinen
> Feierabendrunde morgen. Start gegen 18 Uhr in Vilsendorf.
> Geplant ist nen Teilstück des Hasenpatts, durch den Kökerwald
> (Theeßen) nach Schröttinghausen/Babenhausen und dann
> ...



Alles klar, Treff bei dir vor der Haustür?


----------



## Waldwichtel (22. September 2011)

@ Kris

Arsch! 

@ Orkan

Ne, hab eigentlich immer die Augen offen für ne halbwegs vernünftige
Location und entsprechende Hilfsmittel (Baumstumpf, Zaunpfahl, etc.).
In einigen Fällen nutze ich den Rucksack als Unterlage.

@ Stefan

Mal schauen. Sascha schrieb was von 18 Uhr am Johannesberg. Mal sehen 
was er vor hat. Hatte gedacht wir machen hier im Norden ne kleine Runde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (22. September 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> @ Stefan
> 
> Mal schauen. Sascha schrieb was von 18 Uhr am Johannesberg. Mal sehen
> was er vor hat. Hatte gedacht wir machen hier im Norden ne kleine Runde.



Johannisberg ist gut, bin um 18.00 da, der kleine Parkplatz bei der Frittenbude.


----------



## Waldwichtel (22. September 2011)

Ok, bin auch um 18 Uhr da.


----------



## vogel23 (22. September 2011)

@ Waldi: heute schon pedale mit nehmen! ich komm auch um 18 uhr auf den parkplatz am johannesberg


----------



## Ins4n3 (29. September 2011)

Kleine Session am See zum Training
















Vielen Dank nochmal an Niklas, der trotz Verletzung vorbei kam!


----------



## chucki_bo (30. September 2011)

Irgendwie ne knallgeile Kombination : Fullface und nackige
Arme, aber dafür Knieprotektoren


----------



## JENSeits (30. September 2011)

das ist der Bender-Style, hätte ich beinahe gesagt! 

Fotos gefallen aber - ich freu mich auf Heute


----------



## half-devil333 (30. September 2011)

this one's for you! wir sehen uns sonntag!


----------



## Ins4n3 (30. September 2011)

Deez f****n Nuts! Soll ich was kalt stellen oder musst du fahren? 

Wobei, Ich glaub ganz "trocken" läuft das da eh nicht ab


----------



## poekelz (30. September 2011)

Ins4n3 schrieb:


> Kleine Session am See zum Training



Ey, wer übt kann nix!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ins4n3 (30. September 2011)




----------



## half-devil333 (1. Oktober 2011)

fahren? ich fahr nur rad


----------



## Waldwichtel (2. Oktober 2011)

... sooooo, nach der heutigen Trailrunde mit dem Sumsemann auch mal wieder ein paar Bilder. War lustig und ein wenig schmerzhaft, aber wie heißt es doch so schön "Tat´s weh - tat´s gut!" 













Soooo macht man es richtig! 





... und so sieht´s aus wenn man es falsch macht, bzw. kurz vorher den Kontakt zu den Klickies verliert. 
War aber nicht der einzige Sturz heute wie man am linken Bein sehen kann.





... leider kann man hier nicht erkennen, wie steil das Stück ist! Ich habe mich dann für die daneben liegende Chicken-Variante entschieden.


----------



## criscross (2. Oktober 2011)

ooooooh, armer Waldi.
Aber auf dem Trail haben schon andere ihren Rahmen geschrottet


----------



## Xeleux (2. Oktober 2011)

@waldi
sehr schöne bilder 
wo seit ihr gewesen?

wär heut bei dem geilen wetter auch gern gefahren, aber mein
dämpfer ist zur bei sport import zum service  

grüße an alle, die heut ne tour machen konnten


----------



## the_Shot (2. Oktober 2011)

Wieder mal klasse Bilder Waldi,

aber Vorsicht, die nächste Generation steht schon in den Startlöchern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (2. Oktober 2011)

Verdammte Axt, und dann gleich mit so hochexplosiven Material, 5-Spoke Laufrädern.

@ Waldi,
Bilder wie gewohnt in erstklassiger Quali


----------



## JENSeits (2. Oktober 2011)

@ Waldi:

schöne Bilder, aber Versuch ein wenig mehr Action in die Bilder zu bekommen. Beim Northshorebild könnteste ein wenig schräg von hinten fotografieren oder einen schicken Mitzieher machen 
Just my 2 cents


----------



## Waldwichtel (2. Oktober 2011)

Danke, das Lob geht natürlich auch an Matthias, der ebenfalls klasse Fotos gemacht hat. 

@Jens

Hätte ich gerne gemacht, aber ich hatte keine Spiegelreflex mit, nur ne Systemkamera. Gab viel Ausschuß aufgrund des langsamen Fokus. Nächstes mal versuche ich bessere Ergebnisse zu liefern.

@ Xeleux

Zu den Trails kann Sumsemann sicher mehr sagen. Bin die bis auf einen zum ersten mal gefahren. War aber alles Nähe Anton.


----------



## Waldwichtel (2. Oktober 2011)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Wieder mal klasse Bilder Waldi,
> 
> aber Vorsicht, die nächste Generation steht schon in den Startlöchern.



Hmm, gibt's da evtl. auch ne 20mm Gabel für?  ... sonst wird es schwierig dem Papa auf den Trails zu folgen. Ich würde noch die rosa-farbige Hope-Bremse montieren.


----------



## JENSeits (2. Oktober 2011)

So ich war Freitag mit Niklas und Malte unterwegs und da Niklas ja verletzt ist, hat er die Kamera geschwungen.
Ein großes Danke dafür!


























Ich hoffe ich kann die Tage dann Bilder von Heute nachreichen - ich bin schon sehr gespannt wie das ausgesehen hat! 


Edit sagt, Niklas ist ein hohes Risiko eingegangen:


----------



## Waldwichtel (2. Oktober 2011)

Tolle Fotos, Jens!  ... vor allem das vom Duell! Ein etwas engerer Schnitt hätte es vielleicht noch etwas dramatischer gemacht.

... hier auch noch ein Nachschlag





...und NEIN, das ist kein schmerzverzehrtes Gesicht! ... es ist ein agressives und trailhungriges Gesicht!!!  
... und bevor jetzt die blöden Kommentare kommen, NEIN die Brackets der Zahnspange gibt es nicht in Hope-Gold!!! _
(ich glaube Kris hat mal so ne Anspielung gemacht)_


----------



## slang (2. Oktober 2011)

Alter Schwede,
dein Gesicht sieht aus als wärd ihr heut  den Tourmalet hoch gefahren,

Und überhaupt, gibts morgen ne Tour?


----------



## Waldwichtel (2. Oktober 2011)

Hatte ich eigentlich vorgehabt, aber nach 5 Tagen Sport in Folge bin ich ziemlich ausgelaugt. 
Zudem müßte ich morgen um 14 Uhr wieder zu Hause sein, da ich um 15 Uhr zum Grillen 
eingeladen bin. Lohnt sich daher nicht wirklich.  ... wenn ich bedenke wie oft ich heute 
nach den Trails wieder hochstrampeln mußte, dann war das bestimmt 2x Tourmalet! 

... wie war denn eure Rennradtour?


----------



## Sumsemann (2. Oktober 2011)

@Waldi:  Super... Danke !!!

War ne super Runde!!!

Sind die Trails vom OWL Treffen gefahren. Lediglich den Letzten haben wir aus Zeitgründen gelassen. Dafür haben wir aber vorweg noch zwei Trails am Anton (Turm) mitgenommen wo der Waldi dann auch gleich nen fetten Überschlag hingelegt hatte.

Aber!!! Kein Gemeckere, kein Gejammere!!! Lenkerhörnchen gerade gebogen, Dreck aus dem Gesicht gewischt und weiter ging es...


----------



## kris. (2. Oktober 2011)

waldwichtel schrieb:


> ... Und bevor jetzt die blöden kommentare kommen, nein die brackets der zahnspange gibt es nicht in hope-gold!!! _
> (ich glaube kris hat mal so ne anspielung gemacht)_






*3mal edit* das blöde ding hier macht kein großes d!! ich werd hier noch bekloppt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funkenritter (3. Oktober 2011)

Habe gestern mit einem Kumpel das tolle Herbstwetter ausgenutzt. Sind von Borgholzhausen aus auf dem Hermannsweg bis zum Hermannsdenkmal und geradelt. Zurück musten wir den selben Weg nehmen. Nach dem Besuch der Gaststätte Bienen-Schmitt wollte Freund T. sich ein Hermanns-Schild mopsen und ans Bike schrauben. Er war der Meinung mit dem ältesten MTB unterwegs zu sein und dann könne er auch ein H-Kennzeichen an sein tonnenschweres ALEX Kentucky schrauben.


----------



## pecto69 (3. Oktober 2011)

> Nach dem Besuch der Gaststätte Bienen-Schmitt wollte Freund T. sich ein Hermanns-Schild mopsen ...



Hoffe es ist beim "wollen" geblieben ... 

Dirk


----------



## funkenritter (3. Oktober 2011)

ja sicher,
an so mancher Stelle hat man sich das eine oder andere Schild mehr gewünscht. Von daher bleiben die Dinger wo sie sind.


----------



## Poldie13 (3. Oktober 2011)

Heute hat ja auch jemand am Hermann Auf der DH Strecke fotos gemacht... hoffentlich hat er mich nicht fotografiert wo ich grade ins Gebüsch rein fahre


----------



## JENSeits (3. Oktober 2011)

Vom gestrigen Green Lake Downhill Cup:


----------



## Surfjunk (3. Oktober 2011)

Hmmm...verkehrtes Bike eingepackt? 

Mal was anders Jens. Sind die dort 3 Lines gefahren jeweils auf Zeit?
Einmal sehe ich den Hohlweg, dann den Einstieg oben am Kamm und den grossen Kicker durch das Tal durch wo die Jungs Airtime zeigen. 
Wo ist den die Line runtergegangen?


----------



## JENSeits (4. Oktober 2011)

Es wurden 3 lines gefahren. 

1) über Waldautobahn / Kammweg
2) normaler seetrail
3) Alter trail der nicht mehr befahren werden soll!!



Das Enduro hatte ich im Auto dabei - trial war aber spaßiger!


----------



## vogel23 (4. Oktober 2011)

@ Jens: seit wann den mit clickies unterwegs? berghoch schneller und berg runter in den kurven langsamer? so ging mir das am anfang mit der festen verbindung zum bike


----------



## JENSeits (4. Oktober 2011)

Richtig, so ist es bei mir Momentan auch. Ich kann es mit den Flats einfach befreiter laufen lassen. Da ich erst ein paar Ausfahrten mit den Clicks hinter mir habe - gebe ich mir noch eine Eingewöhnungszeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (4. Oktober 2011)

vogel23 schrieb:


> @ Jens: seit wann den mit clickies unterwegs? berghoch schneller und berg runter in den kurven langsamer? so ging mir das am anfang mit der festen verbindung zum bike



einmal noch offtopic:

schau mal bitte hier, da siehste wie toll ich damit umgehen kann (auf den linken fuß achten)


----------



## Sumsemann (4. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin grad auch wieder auf der Suche nach Flats...

Man fühlt sich damit einfach sichere auf'm Trail!!!

Ich werd dann immer wechseln, je nach dem was ich vor habe zu fahren.


----------



## kris. (4. Oktober 2011)

BTT...

Schnappschüsse vom Wochenende:
















2 kleine Runden rund um Altenbeken, Velmerstot und was da noch so rumsteht.


----------



## Waldwichtel (4. Oktober 2011)

Tolle Fotos, Kris!


----------



## Rischer (4. Oktober 2011)

jenseits schrieb:


> es wurden 3 lines gefahren.
> 
> 
> 3) alter trail der nicht mehr befahren werden soll!!





bitte dran halten!!!


----------



## JENSeits (4. Oktober 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (4. Oktober 2011)

Rischer schrieb:


> bitte dran halten!!!



Wunderte mich auch ein wenig  als ich die Bilder sah


----------



## kris. (5. Oktober 2011)

@ jens  Dir wächst da was aus dem Kopf! 

Schönes Bild!


----------



## JENSeits (5. Oktober 2011)

Bin halt nen Dickkopf 
Danke - gebe ich weiter!


----------



## pecto69 (9. Oktober 2011)

Heute unterwegs durch den Teuto:






Dirk


----------



## gooni11 (9. Oktober 2011)

pecto69 schrieb:


> Heute unterwegs durch den Teuto
> 
> Dirk



Warum bist du sauber.....


----------



## Surfjunk (9. Oktober 2011)

Gute frage


----------



## pecto69 (9. Oktober 2011)

..meine SchuhNeoPrens sind doch dreckig...
..das Bike wars auch...








Ich habe doch diese komischen Schutzbleche dran, das hilft 

Dirk


----------



## gooni11 (9. Oktober 2011)

Aaaha.... Na dann ist gut...
Guter Junge

Ich war auch los.... aber Straße.... trocken... Sonne.... saubär..


----------



## JENSeits (9. Oktober 2011)

vor der Tour ist nach der Tour! 


Edit: zuspät, hätte gut vor das Schutzblechbild gepasst!


----------



## Berrrnd (9. Oktober 2011)

als dreckig würde ich das bike nun nicht grade bezeichnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pecto69 (9. Oktober 2011)

...sauber aber wohl auch nicht?
Was gibt es dazwischen um den richtigen Ton hier zu treffen?!

Dirk


----------



## Ins4n3 (9. Oktober 2011)

benutzt trifft es wohl ganz gut.


----------



## Berrrnd (9. Oktober 2011)

so sieht dreckig aus:


----------



## JENSeits (9. Oktober 2011)

Und so sehen Heute 6°C aus, eine kleine Auswahl, mehr später in meinem Album.


















Einen großes Dank an Laura fürs knipsen!

LG Jens


----------



## pecto69 (9. Oktober 2011)

Ohne die Schmutzbleche hätte das Bike, ich auch, genau so ausgesehen 
Dirk


----------



## pecto69 (9. Oktober 2011)

Sach ma' Jens, warst mit deinem Hobel Heute auf Glückstaler ?
Dirk


----------



## JENSeits (9. Oktober 2011)

Auf was?  Meinst du wegen dem letzten Bild und dem Gepäck? Das ist nen Stativ mit der GoPro ...


----------



## gooni11 (9. Oktober 2011)

So sah ich aus ohne Schutz(bleche)... Ist aber nicht von heut.

Das Bild hat Seltenheitswert.....sagt man das so?


----------



## slang (9. Oktober 2011)

Glückstaler = Kirmes in Bi-Brackwede


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (9. Oktober 2011)

Ähm nein da war ich nicht!


----------



## Surfjunk (9. Oktober 2011)

Oh Mann, ich könnte weinen! 
Muss mir erst einmal ein Schock-Weizen aufmachen sonst ertrage ich den Anblick nicht. 
Wie kannst du nur so mit dem Bike umgehen?


----------



## kris. (10. Oktober 2011)

Echt ey, nicht das da mal irgendwann Stöcke an die Speichen kommen.


----------



## Sumsemann (10. Oktober 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Echt ey, nicht das da mal irgendwann Stöcke an die Speichen kommen.



 ...oder das etwas Klarlack vom Bremssattel abgeht 

Der war gut Kris!!!! 


(ist nen Insider)


----------



## JENSeits (10. Oktober 2011)

Bilder sind jetzt auch mit mehr Auswahl im Fotoalbum


----------



## slang (10. Oktober 2011)

pecto69 schrieb:


> ..meine SchuhNeoPrens sind doch dreckig...
> ..das Bike wars auch...
> 
> 
> ...



mit dem beiden Blechen vorn, gehst du aber echt auf "Nummer sicher" 
So ein Läppchen an die Gabelbrücke und das Blech am Unterrohr reichen da eigentlich aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pecto69 (10. Oktober 2011)

Ja aber nen Läppchen hatte ich nicht  Man muss ja nicht immer Alles kaufen...

Dirk


----------



## slang (10. Oktober 2011)

Geht auch umsonst mit nem Stück Schlauch, aber hatten wir hier schon.


----------



## JENSeits (10. Oktober 2011)

Noch ein paar Bilder










LG Jens


----------



## vogel23 (12. Oktober 2011)

Mein Dad sagt immer: wer bremst verliert!


----------



## kris. (12. Oktober 2011)

und das macht der auf jedem bild!


----------



## Surfjunk (12. Oktober 2011)




----------



## JENSeits (12. Oktober 2011)




----------



## JENSeits (12. Oktober 2011)

Meine HR-Bremse hat ihren Druckpunkt Momentan am Lenker, deswegen die blöde Haltung. Aber gebremst habe ich auch


----------



## Rischer (12. Oktober 2011)

tja, ich sag ja nur CODE>SAINT!


----------



## JENSeits (12. Oktober 2011)

Du meinst die Code, welche mehrmals undicht ab Werk zu dir kam?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (12. Oktober 2011)




----------



## JENSeits (12. Oktober 2011)

Keine Sorge Kris, Niklas und ich verstehen uns  Zudem isses der Bilderthread und nicht die Werkstatt ..


----------



## kris. (12. Oktober 2011)

c´mon, entertain me!


----------



## Rischer (12. Oktober 2011)

Nööö

ist alles gesagt!


----------



## poekelz (13. Oktober 2011)

vogel23 schrieb:


> Mein Dad sagt immer: wer bremst verliert!



Jens, du hast verkürzte Wadenmuskeln (sieht man gut auf dem Bild wo du deinen Bock den Berg hochschiebst) und das in deinem (jungen) Alter - mach mal DEEEEHNUNG!


----------



## gooni11 (13. Oktober 2011)

Poekels.......
Wenn das auf deinem Avatarbild ein Schlüpper ist........
Wenns ein Kopf sein soll...........


----------



## poekelz (13. Oktober 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Poekels.......
> Wenn das auf deinem Avatarbild ein Schlüpper ist........
> Wenns ein Kopf sein soll...........



ersteres, da kann ich dich beruhigen. Vielleicht kann ich ja noch ein bisschen Spitze hinein retuschieren


----------



## gooni11 (13. Oktober 2011)

moment..... Ich retudings ma grad was........augenblick ma grad


----------



## gooni11 (13. Oktober 2011)

Also.... Ich hatte es richtig gut hinbekommen mit Photoshop... Aber dann beim abspeichern..... ist irgendwas schief gelaufen ...ich glaub der Schlüpper is jetzt weg.......MIST!!..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (13. Oktober 2011)

meinst du das ernset Frank? Sollte ich mich mal schlau machen ..


----------



## Gr_Flash (13. Oktober 2011)

Wetter war heute in Ordnung, Boden z.T. bissel tief:


----------



## chucki_bo (13. Oktober 2011)

Poekelz: ist das auf Deinem Bild Deine neue
Winterbuchse??? 

Ich fahr Sonntag nicht mit Dir in den Wald!!!

Later


----------



## gooni11 (13. Oktober 2011)

Gr_Flash schrieb:


> Wetter war heute in Ordnung, Boden z.T. bissel tief:



Das ist in Sennestadt oder.? Markengrund!?

Wäre es nicht sinnvoll eine grade Sattelstütze und längeren Vorbau zu Montieren..... So ist das ganze Gewicht hinten!?


----------



## Sumsemann (13. Oktober 2011)

@Flash

Schönes Bike!!! Gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## Gr_Flash (13. Oktober 2011)

@ Gooni: Ist in Sennestadt  Mit der Geometrie bin ich noch bissel am spielen, so wie es jetzt ist passt es vom Knie (kaputt) her sehr gut, doch das nach hinten gelagerte Gewicht habe ich an Aufstiegen schon auch gemerkt... Werde aber auch mal nen längeren Vorbau + gerade Stütze testen.

@ Sumse: THX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pecto69 (13. Oktober 2011)

Jo Sennestadt = Markengrund?
Dirk


----------



## poekelz (14. Oktober 2011)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Poekelz: ist das auf Deinem Bild Deine neue
> Winterbuchse???
> 
> Ich fahr Sonntag nicht mit Dir in den Wald!!!
> ...



...keine Panik, ich zieh noch was drüber - HÖHÖ!


----------



## kris. (14. Oktober 2011)

ist das eins von diesen tollen spritzschutz-dingern für die gabel?!


----------



## Surfjunk (14. Oktober 2011)

Wirkungsgrad nicht so hoch, aber die Optik und die Gewichtsersparnis zählen ja bei einem Liteville


----------



## poekelz (14. Oktober 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> ist das eins von diesen tollen spritzschutz-dingern für die gabel?!




Nee dafür lieber nen ollen Doppelripp - ruhig die Tiger-Variante - nehmen!



BTW: wie geil ist das eigentlich, da baut man in stundenlanger Frickelarbeit aus einem Bikefoto ein Avatar-Bildchen und keiner sagt was dazu. Kopiert man aber einfach nen schwatten String (dazu sogar eher noch billige C&A Ware ohne Spitze) rein, dann gibt´s gleich nen richtige Unterhaltung dazu...


----------



## JENSeits (14. Oktober 2011)

... die auch gerne mit Fotos unterbrochen werden darf 

schaffen wir das diesen Winter mit dem Schnee?


----------



## JENSeits (14. Oktober 2011)

So, da es ja zum Glück noch nicht schneit hier ein paar Bilder von Heute, damits hier mal mit Bildern voran geht. Leider sind alle nur mitm Handy gemacht, da ich weder Digi noch GoPro dabei hatte.

Heute: 

















und noch was von letzter Woche:


----------



## Rischer (15. Oktober 2011)

das letzte gefällt mir  ......noch nicht!


----------



## JENSeits (15. Oktober 2011)

hehe ja das könnte einfach zu genial werden!


----------



## Xeleux (15. Oktober 2011)

hallo zusammen,
war heut bei dem genialen wetter auch ne runde drehen ... 

@waldi ... du müßtest genau wissen, wo ich war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (15. Oktober 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> hehe ja das könnte einfach zu genial werden!



ist das der ort für die evtl. strecke?


----------



## gooni11 (15. Oktober 2011)

Eins hab ich auch noch von heut...


----------



## JENSeits (15. Oktober 2011)

@ kris: ganz grob ja  nur das die strecke durch den wald führen könnte 

ich muss mal sehen ob ich mich noch vor finnland mit dem fäörster treffen kann


----------



## kris. (15. Oktober 2011)

viel erfolg!


----------



## JENSeits (15. Oktober 2011)

Danke!
Ich werde mich mit einem Orga treffen, das definitiv vor Finnland .. sieht sehr gut aus Momentan! 


on topic: von der sehr genialen Runde gibts auf Grund von Mangel an Standzeiten keine


----------



## Waldwichtel (15. Oktober 2011)

Xeleux schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> war heut bei dem genialen wetter auch ne runde drehen ...
> 
> @waldi ... du müßtest genau wissen, wo ich war



Na klar, aufm Wappenweg!  Ist ne schöne und ruhige Ecke! 

... hier auch noch was von heute Abend


----------



## noeffoe (15. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
der Oulu-Tripp steht also noch aus? Na, dann pack mal schön Spikereifen ein - könnte glatt werden. Oulu wird Dir übrigens Spass machen - das ist die Fahrradstadt Nr.1 in Finnland. Ach so: Vielleicht schafft´s Du ja echt mal zum Rokua-Gebiet (Teil ist Nationalpark). Da kannst Du mit Deinem Bike richtig die Sau rauslassen.

Alles Gute,
Thomas


----------



## vogel23 (15. Oktober 2011)

ich will auch so ne frau wie der Waldi haben! dem seine kiste blitzt immer sowas von mega mäßig! in den 90ern hat man glaub ich gesagt: Boah geil ey!  wenn der an dir vorbei fährt


----------



## slang (15. Oktober 2011)

Waldi,
goldene Quetschhülsen,oh man, du bist echt krank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (15. Oktober 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Waldi,
> goldene Quetschhülsen,oh man, du bist echt krank



Die Empfehlung hat er von mir 

...ich hab die in rot 


@waldi: Das Geilste an deinem Bike ist der Sattel!!!!
Ich hoffe das Specialized bald mal endlich die "seitliche" Klemmung für ovale Sattelstreben (für meine Command Post) liefern kann damit ich den auch auf mein Bike schrauben kann!!!


----------



## slang (15. Oktober 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Die Empfehlung hat er von mir
> 
> ...ich hab die in rot



Na dann ist das wohl ne ansteckende Krankheit


----------



## Sumsemann (15. Oktober 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Na dann ist das wohl ne ansteckende Krankheit



Wenn ich dich auch dazu kriege, dann ist es gar sogar eine Seuche


----------



## slang (15. Oktober 2011)

Jau, haste noch zwei in rot


----------



## Sumsemann (15. Oktober 2011)

ja, habe ich


----------



## slang (15. Oktober 2011)

Mitbringen! 

Hoch infektiös das Ganze, die Übertragung kann schon übers Internet erfolgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (15. Oktober 2011)

... und ich hätte noch welche in gold! 

Jeden 2. Dienstag im Monat ist bei Sumse immer nen Tuning-Abend. Da sitzen dann immer ein paar aufgeregte Jungs aufm Sofa und der Sumse präsentiert die neusten Tuning-Parts. Im Prinzip wie son Tupperwareabend. 
Du bist herzlich eingeladen, Stefan. 

@ Vogel

Bin heute erst spät heim gekommen und wollte den neuen Sattel nur kurz testen. Daher bin ich nur eben um den Block gefahren und das Rad konnte gar nicht schmutzig werden.


----------



## slang (15. Oktober 2011)

Das Bild hat lediglich Alibi-Funktion. Ist hier ja der Bilder-Impressionen Thread. 

Waldi, 
nen Satteltest muß aber länger gehen, einmal kurz um den Block komm ich auch mit nem Omasattel klar


----------



## Waldwichtel (15. Oktober 2011)

Ging jetzt auch mehr um die Neigung. Leider lässt sich der Sattel vorne nicht so weit nach unten neigen wie der SLR. Hängt an den breiteren Streben und der kurzen Schrauben der Stütze. Aber der Sattel ließ sich selbst ohne Radhose sehr gut fahren. Morgen gibts evtl. ne längere Tour.

@ Jens

In der aktuellen Mountain Bike geht es um die Bikeregion Finnland. Sind ein Paar Seiten mit Tourvorschlägen etc..


----------



## Surfjunk (15. Oktober 2011)

Nicht ganz OWL aber auch schön.

Heute Tour mit Sohnemann von Löhne zum Steinhuder Meer gemacht.
Laut Eifon 69,1Km, die ersten 50Km ist er fast allein geradelt.
Danach habe ich ihn gezogen. 
Ich bin echt erstaunt wie leicht und schnell so eine (fast) CC-Mühle ist im vergleich zu meinen Enduro ist.
Meine Frau hat uns mit dem kleinen dann abgeholt.
Nett Essen waren wir auch noch und haben den Sonnenuntergang an der Promenade genossen.


----------



## Waldwichtel (15. Oktober 2011)

Tolles Foto und klasse Stimmung!


----------



## vogel23 (16. Oktober 2011)

@ stefan: warum pinkelst du eigentlich immer in deine flaschen und nicht in den wald?


----------



## slang (16. Oktober 2011)

Um den Wald sauber zu halten.
Außerdem versteigere ich das dann später bei Ebay.


----------



## pecto69 (16. Oktober 2011)

Moin..



> Jau, haste noch zwei in rot



Matthias, auch in oranje?

Dirk


----------



## kris. (16. Oktober 2011)

ich brauche türkis!


----------



## Sumsemann (16. Oktober 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (16. Oktober 2011)

war ernst gemeint.


----------



## pecto69 (16. Oktober 2011)

Genau!


----------



## Waldwichtel (16. Oktober 2011)

Vorschlag!!! Nehmt die in rot, enteloxiert sie mit Rohrreiniger und lasst sie anschließend wieder in eurer Lieblingsfarbe eloxieren. 

... aber postet bitte ein Foto von dem Gesicht des Mitarbeiters aus dem Eloxierbetrieb, nachdem ihr ihm euren Wunsch mitgeteilt habt.


----------



## slang (16. Oktober 2011)

Waldi, lamentier hier nicht rum. 
Wir wollen Bilder sehen 


Edit: Habs grad im Touren Thread gelesen, dass die Kamera gesponnen hat, schade.


----------



## slang (16. Oktober 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Vorschlag!!! Nehmt die in rot, enteloxiert sie mit Rohrreiniger und lasst sie anschließend wieder in eurer Lieblingsfarbe eloxieren.
> 
> ... aber postet bitte ein Foto von dem Gesicht des Mitarbeiters aus dem Eloxierbetrieb, nachdem ihr ihm euren Wunsch mitgeteilt habt.



Super Idee, da der Herr Beamte ja wieder alles vergessen hatte, könnte ich mich daran ja noch mal üben. Meine Eloxierversuche im heimischen Labor, Aheadkappen, Schaltaugen und Bremsadapter mußten zum größten Teil mangels brauchbaren Netzteil wieder eingestellt werden. Für so zwei Hülsen könnts aber reichen


----------



## Waldwichtel (16. Oktober 2011)

Da bin ich aber mal gespannt!


----------



## JENSeits (16. Oktober 2011)

noeffoe schrieb:


> Hallo,
> der Oulu-Tripp steht also noch aus? Na, dann pack mal schön Spikereifen ein - könnte glatt werden. Oulu wird Dir übrigens Spass machen - das ist die Fahrradstadt Nr.1 in Finnland. Ach so: Vielleicht schafft´s Du ja echt mal zum Rokua-Gebiet (Teil ist Nationalpark). Da kannst Du mit Deinem Bike richtig die Sau rauslassen.
> 
> Alles Gute,
> Thomas



Genau, der steht noch aus. 
Mit dem Abstecher wirds wohl eher nichts werden, aber danke nochmal für den Hinweis! Ich werde berichten was machbar war 




Waldwichtel schrieb:


> @ Jens
> 
> In der aktuellen Mountain Bike geht es um die Bikeregion Finnland. Sind ein Paar Seiten mit Tourvorschlägen etc..



Ich schließe mich einer Gruppe an, zudem steht ja eigentlich die Familie aufm Plan 



Mehr dazu dann aber bitte im Stammtisch!


----------



## wolfi (16. Oktober 2011)

mal was altes:
das war 2001:
sebastian springt einen naturtabel in der nähe des 2-schlingen.
das rad war zu der zeit ein nicolai virus.
gruß
wolfi


----------



## slang (16. Oktober 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Da bin ich aber mal gespannt!



du glaubst mir nicht, wie? 
In meinem kleinem Kellerlabor geschehen die unglaublichsten Dinge 

Beispiel:





und dann





Färbebad:





Am Ende: 





Wie man auf dem Bild sieht, der Adapter für hinten ist auch für den eben diesen, also fürn A....
der fürs VR ist aber gut geworden. Nur leider, mit dem Wechsel zur besseren Marta-Bremse war der über.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (16. Oktober 2011)

Sieht aber klasse aus!


----------



## Gr_Flash (18. Oktober 2011)

Wetter bäh 





Auf der Rückfahrt diesmal nicht durch den Tierpark gefahren, sondern den Schleichweg links vom Schild "Wasserschutzgebiet" hinter dem Turm genommen, ging mit 5-6 Spitzkehren quer durch den Wald, war


----------



## stoppelhopper (18. Oktober 2011)

slang schrieb:


> du glaubst mir nicht, wie?
> In meinem kleinem Kellerlabor geschehen die unglaublichsten Dinge
> 
> Am Ende:
> ...



Jaja, von wegen Säure und eloxiert und so... gibs zu, du hast einfach das das hier genommen: 

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_QCLh2lKt88Q/Sc-GPN9F4nI/AAAAAAAAAic/1naqGY6Djt8/s400/iris_eierfarben.jpg


----------



## Waldwichtel (18. Oktober 2011)




----------



## kris. (18. Oktober 2011)

Ich war dann auch mal wieder mit Kamera unterwegs:

Aussicht auf den Tönsberg





Und etwas rechts davon





Des Radl (ich mach so gern Fotos davon )


----------



## slang (18. Oktober 2011)

stoppelhopper schrieb:


> Jaja, von wegen Säure und eloxiert und so... gibs zu, du hast einfach das das hier genommen:
> 
> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_QCLh2lKt88Q/Sc-GPN9F4nI/AAAAAAAAAic/1naqGY6Djt8/s400/iris_eierfarben.jpg



Doofkopp!!! 

Nein,ich hatte Textilfarbe genommen.Die Profieloxierer lehnen die natürlich ab, aber für den kleinen Versuch im Keller gehts. Mein Netzteil ist zu schwach, das war das Problem.

Man muß halt nen fest bestimmten Strom einstellen können, da versagte meine Gerätschaft. 
Mal schauen, bald ist Winter und da kann man dann noch mal nen paar Versuche starten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (18. Oktober 2011)

Kris, schöne Bilder
aber wofür brauchst du türkise Quetschhülsen?


----------



## kris. (19. Oktober 2011)

Ich wollte evtl. nach und nach ein paar türkise Akzente setzen.
Das Rot überall weg (Rebound, Bremsgriffe) und dafür z.B. Sattelklemme in der Yeti-Hausfarbe.
Aber Quetschhülsen wären vielleicht doch ein wenig too much...


----------



## slang (19. Oktober 2011)

Yeti-Hausfarbe?
Beklebe doch deine mit Fell


----------



## Gr_Flash (21. Oktober 2011)

Auch nochmal das schöne Wetter genutzt:





100 Gummipunkte für denjenigen, der errät, wie man sich sowas hier typischerweise zuzieht (korrekte Benennung der Komponenten setze ich voraus...^^):





Greetz,
Michael


----------



## slang (21. Oktober 2011)

Komponente? Äh....Daumen? ;D

Ansonsten Kettenblatt oder Ritzel


----------



## kris. (21. Oktober 2011)

Flaschenhalter!


----------



## Gr_Flash (21. Oktober 2011)

Alles falsch^^

Sitzt am Lenker...


----------



## slang (21. Oktober 2011)

Auf jedem Fall solltest du besser  mit dem Fully fahren. Nen HT ist zu gefährlich für dich 

Achso, Schelle vom  Bremshebel?


----------



## Gr_Flash (21. Oktober 2011)

Ganz nah dran^^

Schuld war der SRAM-wir-bauen-das-Teil-aus-Metall-damit-sich-die Leute-die-Knochen-kaputt-machen-XO-Shifter.

Muss aber zugeben, dass ich mir nach der Aktion zum ersten mal überhaupt ernsthafte Gedanken über den Abstand Griff -> Schalthebel gemacht habe...


----------



## criscross (21. Oktober 2011)

vielleicht nen matchmaker oder der remote schalter deiner durin ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (21. Oktober 2011)

die antwort steht doch schon da.


----------



## Gr_Flash (21. Oktober 2011)

:d


----------



## Berrrnd (23. Oktober 2011)

war heute mal die 150 km fürs wochenende voll machen.

am wald entlang, endlose felder, bester sonnenschein, und dann war da diese bank ...


----------



## Waldwichtel (23. Oktober 2011)

Klasse Foto und beeindruckende Leistung!


----------



## gooni11 (23. Oktober 2011)

Moin
Bei mir waren es heut nur 80km mit dem MTB .... Dafür aber mit einem 30er Schnitt......
Ich Hab aber auch richtig die Natur genossen.... hab sogar angehalten um ein Bild von der Natur zu machen  konnte das Rad allerdings nicht wegglassen ... Sonst glaubt mir von euch ja keiner das ich mit dem Rad draußen war....
Im Wald lass ich mich wohl morgen mal wieder blicken....


----------



## Waldwichtel (24. Oktober 2011)

... also ich bin ja nach wie vor der Meinung , deine Sattelüberhöhung hat was von nem Hochsitz! 

... welche Länge hat eigentlich dein Vorbau? (*vom Bike*, nicht dein eigener, wegen Tropfenform und so)


----------



## gooni11 (24. Oktober 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> ... also ich bin ja nach wie vor der Meinung , deine Sattelüberhöhung hat was von nem Hochsitz!
> 
> ... welche Länge hat eigentlich dein Vorbau? (*vom Bike*, nicht dein eigener, wegen Tropfenform und so)



Waldi..... Gooni hat sexy lange Beine und deshalb viel Sattelüberhöhung. Und der vorbau ist ein 110er. 

Ich muss sagen daß das Bike so wie es jetzt ist zu mir passt wie ein Maßanzug. Ich mein ich fahr ja nun auch schon den einen oder anderen km und denke das ich das wäre es nicht so schon im Form von Schmerzen gemerkt hätt 
Mfg


----------



## -Kiwi- (24. Oktober 2011)

Hi.
Von der gestrigen Session:





Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## kris. (24. Oktober 2011)

Gibts das auch in Farbe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (24. Oktober 2011)

Starkes Bild!
versüßt die Vorfreude auf den heimischen Wald - der finnische ist doch etwas anderes!


----------



## -Kiwi- (24. Oktober 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Gibts das auch in Farbe?


Der Fotograf hat's in s/w geschossen.

Hier ist aber eines in Farbe:





Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## kris. (24. Oktober 2011)

Auch sehr geil. Schön die Bewegung und Konzentration eingefangen!


----------



## Sumsemann (24. Oktober 2011)

jup... auch von mir ein fettes LOB


----------



## Gr_Flash (25. Oktober 2011)

Schönes Wetter heute, muss man einfach nutzen:





Greetz,
Michael


----------



## kris. (25. Oktober 2011)

Das stimmt wohl!
Wäre ne Stütze mit etwas mehr Setback nicht besser für Dich, als den Sattel so weit vorne zu klemmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vogel23 (25. Oktober 2011)

Frisörübersetzung!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gr_Flash (25. Oktober 2011)

Den Sattel hatte ich so weit vorne geklemmt, weil ich mit dem Knie in 3-Uhr-Stellung unbedingt knapp hinterm Pedallager sein wollte. Dürfte jetzt aber etwas zu weit sein, daher wird der Sattel wieder mittiger geklemmt.

@Frisörübersetzung: Muss mich noch an die kleinen Kettenblätter gewöhnen, hab da wegen dem "fehlenden" Widerstand noch überhaupt kein Rythmusgefühl (deswegen liege ich am Anstieg auch dauernd auf der Fresse...^^)

Greetz


----------



## Ulrich-40 (29. Oktober 2011)

Der Turmtrail in Lübbecke ist unten vor den Anliegern "belegt" - die Waldameisen schneiden da fleißig - in ein paar Tagen ist das sicher abgeräumt - so lange etwas speed rausnehmen.  Ulli


----------



## Waldwichtel (29. Oktober 2011)

... Waldi war heute mal wieder auf der Suche nach außergewöhnlichen Orten. Hier ging es nach Lippe. Verständlich das sich da selbst nicht einmal mehr die Deutsche Bahn hin traut. 





... nach ner schönen Herbsttour darf natürlich die kühle Blonde nicht fehlen! 





_[Randnotiz]_ Auf dem Weg unterhalb des Kamms, der vom Parkplatz Eiserner Anton in Richtung Habichtshöhe führt, hatte ich dann noch eine unheimliche Begegnung. Während ich so in gemütlichem Waldi-Tempo den Weg entlang radelte, sprang plötzlich 50m vor mir ein älterer Herr mit ner Kettensäge auf den Weg und forderte mich auf, anzuhalten. _(Falls jemand von euch die Wrong Turn Teile gesehen hat, weiß er, das es nun ernst wurde!_ ) Ich griff vorsichtig nach meinem minimalistischen Multitool und klappte hinter meinem Rücken den 6er Inbus aus. Sicher ist sicher! Verständlich, denn mit dem 4er wäre ich klar im Nachteil. Er sprach mich darauf an, das sein Hund und seine Tocher schon mal von einer Horde Biker angefahren wurden, welche sich dann sofort aus dem Staub machten. Es wäre ein Privatweg und man solle sich rücksichtsvoller verhalten. Als ich ihn fragte ob er das jedem mit der Kettensäge in der Hand sagt, grinste er schmutzig und meinte, "das ist ne elektrische und die kann ich sicher nicht an deinem Dynamo anschließen!" Ich sagte nur, "Das ist kein Dynamo, das ist ne Hope Pro II!!!"  Anschließend sprach er die Trails auf der anderen Hangseite an (mit Schanzen und so), dies hätte aber bald ein Ende. Was meint der wohl damit? Will der da mit seiner Kettensäge hin? Naja, als dann plötzlich ein Pärchen mit MTB´s auftauchte und er sie auch anhielt, machte ich mich dann aus dem Staub und bedankte mich für das "nette" Gespräch!


----------



## kris. (29. Oktober 2011)

Wie ich sehe, bist Du von Müller auf Becks umgestiegen.
Kluge Entscheidung!


----------



## vogel23 (29. Oktober 2011)

Anzeige wegen nötigung!


----------



## Waldwichtel (29. Oktober 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Wie ich sehe, bist Du von Müller auf Becks umgestiegen.
> Kluge Entscheidung!



Was wäre dann die nächste Steigerung? Nen Duckstein oder vielleicht nen Glenfiddich aus der Plastikpulle?


----------



## Waldwichtel (29. Oktober 2011)

vogel23 schrieb:


> Anzeige wegen nötigung!



... naja, er meinte ja das es ein Privatweg sei und er dafür Steuern zahle. Solange alle Biker rücksichtsvoll seinen Wegabschnitt nutzen, habe er ja auch nichts dagegen. Er hat jetzt auch nicht auf vorbei fahrende Biker gelauert, sondern schien rein zufällig den Weg gekreuzt zu haben. Als er mich sah (und die, die mich kennen wissen wie verdammt schnell ich sein kann ) wollte er mich halt drauf hinweisen. Das er zufällig seine Kettensäge in der Hand hielt, passte natürlich. Hätte gerne noch nen Foto gemacht. 
Aber ich habe Verständnis für seine Sichtweise. Der Unfall mit seiner Tochter und seinem Hund müssen ziemlich schlimm gewesen sein.


----------



## pecto69 (30. Oktober 2011)

Ist das der Weg unterhalb vom H-Weg, wo man am Anfang, vom Anton aus, Brennnessel hat und dann ein Stück Schotterweg an den Häusern vorbei?
Muss mal Frauchen fragen ob es nen Privat- oder nen Städtischer Weg ist.

Dirk


----------



## Sumsemann (30. Oktober 2011)

Falls das der Weg ist, den Dirk beschreibt, dann kenne ich seinen Hund und die Tochter...

Der Hund ist mir nämlich auch mal vors Bike gesprungen!!!

Keine Bange, ich bin nicht der Unfallverursacher... ich konnte rechtzeitig bremsen. Bin ja auch gemach gefahren, da ich die Frau mit ihrem nicht angeleinten Hund gesehen hatte.

Ich hatte sie aber darauf angesprochen, dass sie den Hund doch bitte anleinen solle. Insbesondere da er so verspielt ist und überhaupt nicht auf sie hörte.

Ich musste mir dann auch anhören, dass es ein Privat weg sei und sie die Eigentümerin des Grundstücks sei...

Ich entgegnete ihr dann noch, dass wir in ganz Bielefeld Leinenzwang haben und das gilt auch für Privatbesitz wenn dieser nicht eingefriedet (also eingezäunt) und ein Wegerecht im Grundbuch eingetragen ist.

Da an dem Weg mehrere Grundstücke liegen, muss da auch ein Wegerecht eingetragen sein. Damit darf der Weg auch offiziell von uns befahren werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pecto69 (30. Oktober 2011)

Wegen dem Wegerecht schaue ich nach....
Dirk


----------



## Waldwichtel (30. Oktober 2011)

Das ist jedenfalls der Weg, den ich meine. Das Haus lag auf der linken Seite (Richtung Habichtshöhe). Seine Anspielung bzgl. des Trails auf der anderen Hangseite (wo The Flying Shot sein Bike geschrottet hat) gab mir nur zu denken. Nicht das da mal Nagelbretter vergraben werden. Jedenfalls scheint der Trail nicht nur uns Bikern und dem Förster bekannt zu sein.


----------



## tangoba62 (30. Oktober 2011)

Hier auch mal ein Bild von mir. War die Wappenweg-Tour "Rund Um Bielefeld" gestern.











und der "Star"


----------



## Waldwichtel (30. Oktober 2011)

Das nenne ich mal nen Fahrerfeld.


----------



## pecto69 (30. Oktober 2011)

> und der "Star"



Stimmt!
Links steht Angelo 

Dirk


----------



## gooni11 (30. Oktober 2011)

pecto69 schrieb:


> Stimmt!
> Links steht Angelo
> 
> Dirk



Ja und rechts Dominik Klemme.. (Radprofi)... aber der is zu langsam..


----------



## pecto69 (30. Oktober 2011)

Jaa ich weiß doch, stehst doch auf dem Bild in meiner alten Hood 
DIrk


----------



## slang (30. Oktober 2011)

Rein farblich gesehen, ist der Herbst ne sehr schöne Jahreszeit.
Wetter war heut ja wieder top.


----------



## poekelz (31. Oktober 2011)

Das sah heute noch ne Spur besser aus - vorallem nach dem der Nebel sich langsam verzogen hatte. Vlt. stellt Chucki ja noch nen Bild von der heutigen Session ein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (31. Oktober 2011)

In echt war das auch besser, ich bin fototechnisch leider ne Niete.


----------



## Waldwichtel (31. Oktober 2011)




----------



## the_Shot (31. Oktober 2011)

mööönsch, da seit Ihr genau richtig, im Steinbruch hinterm Zaun


----------



## slang (31. Oktober 2011)

Zum Glück hatten wir den Vogel dabei, der ist dann übern Zaun geflogen und hat uns wieder raus gelassen


----------



## the_Shot (31. Oktober 2011)




----------



## chucki_bo (31. Oktober 2011)

poekelz schrieb:


> Das sah heute noch ne Spur besser aus - vorallem nach dem der Nebel sich langsam verzogen hatte. Vlt. stellt Chucki ja noch nen Bild von der heutigen Session ein?



Jau macht er ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (31. Oktober 2011)

.... Start im Nebel :









.... und nachher in der Herbstsonne:









Later 
chucki_bo


----------



## slang (1. November 2011)




----------



## Domme02 (1. November 2011)

heute Abend im Nebel aufm Velmerstod:
















Merke: Zeitumstellung ist doof....demnächst Lampe mitnehmen


----------



## Waldwichtel (1. November 2011)

Super Fotos! 

... die Stimmung hat was!


----------



## gooni11 (1. November 2011)

Dufte Bilder...!


----------



## MUD´doc (2. November 2011)

Sonntag war´s halbwegs sonnig auf beiden Velmerstods und daher auch voll von Wanderern. 
Waren aber alle richtig gut drauf und trotz der Fülle hat es Spaß gemacht 
Aber so im Nebel schaut es auch richtg schick aus.


----------



## JENSeits (4. November 2011)

Ich bin mal so frei und poste 2 / 3 Bildchen vom Finnlandtrip, auch wenn sie nicht aus OWL stammen ..


----------



## Sumsemann (5. November 2011)

sehr, sehr Geil!!!


----------



## gooni11 (5. November 2011)

Moin
Also... erst ham wa ja am Wassertretbecken auf die Herren Klüngel & Co gewartet.... da ist dieses Bild entstanden.....




als die Herren nicht kamen und wir ganz Frustriert weiter mussten fing Herr Dirk an an irgendwelchen Blumen zu schnuppern.... wegen Natur genießen und Umwelt schützen und so......




Als er dann genug hatte sah der Herr dann plötzlich so aus und wir sind schnell nach Haus......





Aber alles in allem  EINE TOP TOUR... Hermann-Bielstein-Diverse FAHRBARE Singletrails.... TOP! Danke Dirk..
am Ende gabs sogar noch ne schöne Bratwurst vom Grill bei schönstem Herbstwetter!!
mfg


----------



## Gr_Flash (5. November 2011)

Wir hatten auch eine schöne Tour heute:





Nur das mit der Bremsleitung auf der Abfahrt war nicht so pralle...:





Greetz,
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pecto69 (5. November 2011)

Wir hätten mal nen Foddo von meinem plötzlich drehbarem Lenker machen sollen


----------



## JENSeits (5. November 2011)

Heute gabs tolles Licht und jede Menge Flow!







LG Jens


----------



## tangoba62 (6. November 2011)

von heute


----------



## kris. (6. November 2011)

wenn das mal nicht die dören-schlucht ist...


----------



## Surfjunk (6. November 2011)

Ein paar Bilder von unseren 2 Tages Tour über die Hermannshöhen.

Hermannshöhen 5-6.2011


----------



## blautinabe1 (7. November 2011)

Der letzte Bikeparkbesuch mit Kid. Yannik Noah, 6 Jahre ,in Aktion  Jogi
und Frau


----------



## blautinabe1 (7. November 2011)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Ein paar Bilder von unseren 2 Tages Tour über die Hermannshöhen.
> 
> Hermannshöhen 5-6.2011



Bin ich mit Gruppe vor 5 Jahren gefahrenGeile Strecken und Bilder

LG Jogi


----------



## Waldwichtel (7. November 2011)

blautinabe1 schrieb:


> Der letzte Bikeparkbesuch mit Kid. Yannik Noah, 6 Jahre ,in Aktion  Jogi
> und Frau



  ... ich finde dem Kleenen fehlt noch nen T-Shirt mit Chuck Norris drauf! Schon alleine weil er seiner Zeit den Crash ohne große Wehwehchen überstanden hat.


----------



## gooni11 (8. November 2011)

Das mal von heut... ich hab watt neues..... und das hab ich grad mal getestet und für gut befunden..... seht selbst. 
Bilder von der neuen Cam.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (8. November 2011)

Was haste denn für eine?

Kamera macht gestochen scharfe Bilder 

Nur der Kameramann muß noch üben.
Gegen die Sonne wird nichts


----------



## gooni11 (8. November 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Was haste denn für eine?
> 
> Kamera macht gestochen scharfe Bilder
> 
> ...



Warum....? Ich find das Bild TOP....
Die Cam ist eine Sony DSC-HX7V


----------



## pecto69 (8. November 2011)

Hi.

Gestochen scharf? Aber nicht wo soll 
Hatte ich ihm aber Samstag erklärt...und gegen die Sonne geht schon, 
immer auf den Fokuspunkt und den Belichtungspunkt achten.....

Von der Stimmung ist das Gegenlicht Bild schon klasse nur der Fokuspunkt sitzt halt falsch...

Dirk

Dirk


----------



## slang (8. November 2011)

pecto69 schrieb:


> Hi.
> 
> Gestochen scharf? Aber nicht wo soll
> 
> ...



Kann die Kamera nichts für 

Aber ich will nicht lästern, kann selber nicht fotografieren.

Goonie, viel Spaß mit dem Ding, schlecht ist die garantiert nicht


----------



## the_Shot (9. November 2011)

Angelo, schöne Pic's und die Cam ist auch nicht schlecht. Bin ma gespannt was wir noch so zu sehen bekommen wenn Du Dich eingeschossen hast


----------



## gooni11 (12. November 2011)

Hier mal noch die Bilder von heut die ich mit Kettenbeißer Waldi auf dem Rückweg noch gemacht hab....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pecto69 (12. November 2011)

Huuhuäääahhaha und ich war am Garage aufräumen


----------



## gooni11 (12. November 2011)

pecto69 schrieb:


> Huuhuäääahhaha und ich war am Garage aufräumen



tja..... Auch deine cd liegt noch hier mit den Bildern.
los!!....abholen.....


----------



## kris. (12. November 2011)

Schöne Bilder, aber was sind das für Gestalten auf dem 2. Bild?!?


----------



## slang (12. November 2011)

Yetikiller


----------



## stoppelhopper (12. November 2011)

pecto69 schrieb:


> Huuhuäääahhaha und ich war am Garage aufräumen



Was, Garage aufräumen? Etwa so:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3wE2-P1oxbw"]Homer rÃ¤umt die Garage auf      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## gooni11 (15. November 2011)

Moin
Ich hab auch noch mal versucht eins zwei Bilder zu machen.....
Ich hoffe sie gefallen ....
mfg


----------



## JENSeits (15. November 2011)

Da geht der Daumen ganz klar nach oben!


----------



## slang (15. November 2011)

du kannst nicht mal bis drei zählen?


----------



## Waldwichtel (15. November 2011)

Sehr schöne Fotos!  ... würde nur wie gesagt die Datumanzeige ausstellen.


----------



## pecto69 (15. November 2011)

@gooni

1. Bild: Beschnitt nicht Optimal.Bike sollte ganz rein oder vertikal angeschnitten sein

2. Bild: Lichtstimmung gut aber lens flares (Reflektionen auf der Linse)

3.Bild: Lichtstimmung gut aber lens flares und       Laufräder leider angeschnitten 

...und das Datum raus!

Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (15. November 2011)

pecto69 schrieb:


> @gooni
> 
> 1. Bild: Beschnitt nicht Optimal.Bike sollte ganz rein oder vertikal angeschnitten sein
> 
> ...



BOAH,.....  alter Nöckelkopp... Ich üb doch noch....
Ist Ok....Danke.


----------



## pecto69 (20. November 2011)

Nabend...

Hier mal 3 Stillleben....von der heutigen Tour..
Ich stehe noch mit dem Weißabgleich bei dem neuen Handy auf Kriegsfuß 
und wenn ich die Lichtempfindlichkeit und die Schärfe sehe,
weiß ich warum ich ne DSLR habe


----------



## gooni11 (21. November 2011)

So Dirk..... Man sieht sich immer 2mal sagt meiner Mutter immer.....

1. Bike hängt in der Luft.... Warum ? Reifen platt
2. Warum machst du als MTBler ein Bild vor lauter "toten" Bäumen? Waren keine gesunden in der Nähe?
3. Auf Bild 1 klebt glaub ich Kacke am Hinterrad...
4. Neues Handy..... Du brauchst ne I ned Flat! 
So mein Freund.... Jetzt sind wir quitt......

Was hasse fürn Häändi.....?
Mfg


----------



## wosch (21. November 2011)

Bild 1 ist originell. Weiter so!


----------



## JENSeits (21. November 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Was hasse fürn Häändi.....?



Motorola MB525


----------



## pecto69 (21. November 2011)

Moinzen..



> So Dirk..... Man sieht sich immer 2mal sagt meiner Mutter immer.....
> 
> 1. Bike hängt in der Luft.... Warum ? Reifen platt
> 2. Warum machst du als MTBler ein Bild vor lauter "toten" Bäumen? Waren keine gesunden in der Nähe?
> ...




...und Jens hat recht, sagen auch die Exifs  ...auch Defy genannt....

Dirk


----------



## pecto69 (21. November 2011)

Hi..

Hier mal 2 Pics von ner Tour vor ein paar Wochen.
Unterhalb Funkturm vom Funkturm..

2 Fullys erlegt...   fertig zum Abtransport in die Höhle...Schade, Heute gibt es kein Rotwild.....












Dirk


----------



## gooni11 (21. November 2011)

Moin
Söööööööö.... isch hab au noch watt von der heutigen Tour mit Sumse ,Kris ,Lars und Stafan.....
Bitteschön...


----------



## pecto69 (21. November 2011)

Ja Klasse Pics!
Schön angeschnitten und nette Perspektiven!

Immer noch Datum raus.. 
Bei Brillen-Bildern mal seitlich fotofieren, dass man nicht Selbst im Bild ist...

Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 230691 (21. November 2011)

pecto69 schrieb:


> Nabend...
> 
> Hier mal 3 Stillleben....von der heutigen Tour..
> Ich stehe noch mit dem Weißabgleich bei dem neuen Handy auf Kriegsfuß
> ...




Huch wie bekommst du so gute Fotos mit dem Handy hin? Irgendeine andere App oder so?
Bei mir sind die immer total verwackelt und unscharf.


----------



## kris. (21. November 2011)

pecto69 schrieb:


> Immer noch Datum raus..
> Bei Brillen-Bildern mal seitlich fotofieren, dass man nicht Selbst im Bild ist...



Ich glaube, er wollte zu sehen sein...


----------



## pecto69 (21. November 2011)

@Dennis: Problem bei HandyCams und Kompakten ist die Lichtstärke!

Bei wenig Licht ballern die die Blende und die Auslösegschwindigkeit runter 
und die ISO Hoch.
Heißt bei solchen Cams IIIIIMMEr ne ruhige Hand und erst bewegen wenn wirklich ausgelöst!




> Ich glaube, er wollte zu sehen sein...


Dann Kamera runter und/oder Handytasche aus der Hand... 

Dirk


----------



## criscross (21. November 2011)

was ist denn das für ein faltiges Gesicht mit der Sonnenbrille


----------



## Sumsemann (21. November 2011)




----------



## kris. (21. November 2011)

Schei$$ Steroide!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_Shot (21. November 2011)

Sehr schöne Bilder Angelo, da habt Ihr ja das schöne Wetter bestens genutzt


----------



## slang (21. November 2011)

Mich beim mampfen zu fotografieren


----------



## chucki_bo (21. November 2011)

Ich bin mal für nen neuen Thread: BIKEArt. 

Mal sehen, wer sein Gefährt formschön in Szene setzt. 
Das wär mal spannend. 

Einige starke Ideen gibts ja schon. 

Later
chucki_bo


----------



## Sumsemann (21. November 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Mich beim mampfen zu fotografieren



Wieso beim Mampfen???

Das Bild wurde halt nicht perfekt bearbeitet. Sollte ein lächelnder Slango werden...

Hat aber nicht ganz geklappt 


Hier das originale Ausgangsbild:


----------



## slang (21. November 2011)

Alter Mann kann nicht so schnell,

also Bilder von der Runde heute:





















Ihr seht: Goonie ist selbst bergauf immer bremsbereit, auch bei Tempo sechs könnte was passieren. 

Und der einzige der noch Zeit und Kraft für Spässchen hat ist der Waldi


----------



## slang (21. November 2011)

Sumse 

Da gehts lang


----------



## pecto69 (21. November 2011)

Gooni wollte bremsen da Du wohl auf dem Boden lagst zum Bilder machen
und deine Beine mitten auf dem Weg


----------



## kris. (21. November 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Sumse
> 
> Da gehts lang



immer gradeaus!


----------



## Waldwichtel (21. November 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Und der einzige der noch Zeit und Kraft für Spässchen hat ist der Waldi



So isser!!! Aber bei den Mädchentrails auch kein Wunder.  ... du vergaßt zu erwähnen das sich Gooni schon früher abgesetzt hat, da er mein Tempo einfach nicht mehr mitgehen konnte. Sorry Angelo, aber das hast du davon wenn du mit Racern fährst!


----------



## Berrrnd (21. November 2011)

abgesetzt bedeutet i.d.r. nach vorne weg.
was du meinst ist zurückgefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (21. November 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> abgesetzt bedeutet i.d.r. nach vorne weg.
> was du meinst ist zurückgefallen.



Kai, du oller Klug*******r!!!


----------



## Berrrnd (21. November 2011)

sorry, arbeite in der qualitätstechnik.


----------



## Waldwichtel (21. November 2011)

Das entschuldigt alles!


----------



## kris. (22. November 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> Sorry, arbeite in der Qualitätstechnik.


----------



## Berrrnd (22. November 2011)

wenn du die groß- und kleinschreibung bei deinen posts berücksichtigen würdest, würde ich mir das jetzt zu herzen nehmen, aber unter den gegebenen ümständen sehe ich da mal drüber hinweg.


----------



## Porta-Mike (22. November 2011)

moin!

ich hatte heute auch mal meine "alte" sony mit dabei :

















gruß

michael


----------



## slang (22. November 2011)

Stimmungsvolle Bilder, schön.


----------



## poekelz (23. November 2011)

Das untere Bild ohne Bäume (rechts) aufgenommen und noch schnell eine rot-weiße Markierung auf einen Stein gepinselt und du könntest es glatt als "aus den Alpen" verkaufen.


----------



## kris. (23. November 2011)

Schöne Fotos!
Noch ein Tipp: Das Bike (wenn möglich) nicht mit dem Rahmen an die Bäume lehnen, sondern nur mit dem Hinterrad, so das der Rest "frei" steht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gr_Flash (23. November 2011)

poekelz schrieb:


> Das untere Bild ohne Bäume (rechts) aufgenommen und noch schnell eine rot-weiße Markierung auf einen Stein gepinselt und du könntest es glatt als "aus den Alpen" verkaufen.





Evtl. noch die Bäume wegretuschieren und etwas Sprüschnee verteilen...

Ne, wirklich schönes Foto.


----------



## kris. (23. November 2011)

Gr_Flash schrieb:


> Evtl. noch die Bäume wegretuschieren und etwas Sprüschnee verteilen...



... Rentiere und Schlitten dazu: Fertig ist das Weihnachtsbild!


----------



## Gr_Flash (23. November 2011)

:d


----------



## pecto69 (23. November 2011)

Nabendz...

Heutige Beleuchtungstour zum Hermann....













Geile "blue hour" und keine DSLR dabei  
Aber top Tour 

Gruß
Dirk

...und Angelo, kannst gut schlafen.......


----------



## gooni11 (23. November 2011)

Top....
Jau.... Tour war goil ... Bis auf das bescheidene Wetter bzw dem Nebel.
Mfg


----------



## vogel23 (24. November 2011)

und er spricht zu seinem volk!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_Shot (24. November 2011)

vogel23 schrieb:


> und er spricht zu seinem volk!!!!



aber niemand versteht ihn


----------



## slang (24. November 2011)

Schöne Bilder, aber Pecto sag mal, hatten wir deine Sattelfehlstellung  hier  schon mal diskutiert


----------



## Waldwichtel (25. November 2011)

Was heißt hier Sattel?! Das Teil ist sicher noch komfortabler als die Sessel in Dirk´s Heimkino!  

... dagegen sieht nen Lümmelsofa aus wie nen Speedneedle.  

... und jetzt aber schnell weg!!!!


----------



## pecto69 (25. November 2011)

> Was heißt hier Sattel?! Das Teil ist sicher noch komfortabler als die Sessel in Dirk´s Heimkino!



Wahre Worte, wahre Worte!
Für mein Alter passend 

Dirk


----------



## Sumsemann (25. November 2011)

Wenn du täglich so viele Schnitzel essen würdest wie gestern dann könntest du deinen Hintern auf Dauer auch noch zusätzlich mit Eigenfett polstern 


Ich weiss wovon ich rede... Gooni und Waldi auch


----------



## kris. (25. November 2011)

Der nächste Sattel ist aus Schnitzel-Leder!


----------



## pecto69 (25. November 2011)

Ööhmm ich esse jeden Tag so Viel  

2 x Frühstück, wat für zwischendurch, 1 x Warm inne Firma , 1 x [email protected]  
 und dann noch nen Kleinigkeit vorm Heia machen, damit klein Hungerast  über Nacht kommt. 

Dirk


----------



## -Kiwi- (26. November 2011)

Moin.

Neulich in BadOe:





Edit: Fotograf "Melonenmann".

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Waldwichtel (26. November 2011)

Super Foto, Kiwi!


----------



## kris. (26. November 2011)

Rotkäppchen im dunklen Wald... 
Schönes Bild!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (26. November 2011)

Schönes Bild! Leider säuft der Hintergrund stark ab - dann wäre es perfekt!


----------



## gooni11 (26. November 2011)

KIWI..........


----------



## Sumsemann (26. November 2011)

Kiwi...


----------



## -Kiwi- (27. November 2011)

Thx! 

Noch eins:





Fotograf: "Melonenmann".

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Surfjunk (27. November 2011)

Sehr geil, ich weis sogar wo


----------



## slang (27. November 2011)

Beide Fotos sind top


----------



## pecto69 (27. November 2011)

Daumenhoch, Klasse...auch der Fotograph...

Dirk


----------



## JENSeits (27. November 2011)

Auch von mir einen Daumen Kiwi!


----------



## the_Shot (27. November 2011)

Klasse Pic's Kiwi darf ich mal mit zu dem Spot?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (27. November 2011)

Auch das zweite Bild... 




the_Shot schrieb:


> Klasse Pic's Kiwi darf ich mal mit zu dem Spot?



...willst du dir auch noch die andere Schulter schrotten???


----------



## slang (27. November 2011)

Ja klar, der springt auch freihaendig doubels


----------



## JENSeits (27. November 2011)

bewundert doch mal seinen Mut!


----------



## -Kiwi- (27. November 2011)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Klasse Pic's Kiwi darf ich mal mit zu dem Spot?



Na klar doch.


----------



## the_Shot (27. November 2011)

@ Kiwi, Dankeschön schon mal im Voraus, würd sagen alles weitere dann per PM

@ Sumse und Slaggi, ich weiß doch das Ihr Euch um mich sorgt, ich bin auch gaaaaanz vorsichtig, versprochen

@ Jens, Dankeschön - Mut und Wahnsinn/Schwachsinn liegen eng bei einander


----------



## Gr_Flash (30. November 2011)

Goiles Wetter heute:





Nur auf dem Rückweg hab ich mich 2mal in der Kiste liegen gesehen...(Sch... Ü65 Autofahrer)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el_ConnoR (19. Dezember 2011)

Sehr schöne Bilder!

aus dem Anlieger hab ich auch noch eins:






Viele Grüße,
Conny


----------



## -Kiwi- (19. Dezember 2011)

Astrein, Conny!


----------



## gorgo (20. Dezember 2011)

Heute im Lemgoer Stadtwald. Schön weiß war´s


----------



## JENSeits (20. Dezember 2011)

soviel Schnee hattet ihr? 
Ich möchte den hier auch!


----------



## Rischer (21. Dezember 2011)

?

schnee suckt!


----------



## Berrrnd (21. Dezember 2011)

gorgo schrieb:


> Heute im Lemgoer Stadtwald. Schön weiß war´s



du hast aber große räder.

was für reifen fährst du?


----------



## gorgo (21. Dezember 2011)

Ich fahr den Specialized Purgatory vorne und den Captain hinten.
Beides in 2,2 Breite und Tubeless mit Milch drin.
Hab dann bei 1,8 Bar massig Grip und Top Führung mit den Big Wheels.
Da kann mein Stumpjumper nicht gegen anstinken!


----------



## Sgt.Green (21. Dezember 2011)

Rischer schrieb:


> ?
> 
> schnee suckt!



Nix da !


----------



## Berrrnd (21. Dezember 2011)

gorgo schrieb:


> Ich fahr den Specialized Purgatory vorne und den Captain hinten.
> Beides in 2,2 Breite und Tubeless mit Milch drin.
> Hab dann bei 1,8 Bar massig Grip und Top Führung mit den Big Wheels.
> Da kann mein Stumpjumper nicht gegen anstinken!



danke!

werde ich dann wohl mal testen.


----------



## Surfjunk (22. Dezember 2011)

Wirklich viel Schnee!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kiwi- (22. Dezember 2011)

Rischer schrieb:


> ?
> 
> schnee suckt!



Unterschreibe ich!


----------



## JENSeits (22. Dezember 2011)

ihr wisst doch nicht was Spaß macht!

10x besser als das aktuelle Wetter!


----------



## poekelz (22. Dezember 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> ihr wisst doch nicht was Spaß macht!
> 
> 10x besser als das aktuelle Wetter!



Stimmt - als Alternative zu dem momentanen Graugrau ist mir Schnee doch lieber!

Aber am liebsten bike immer noch auf harten, trocken und staubigen Trails und vor allem warm solls dabei sein - Shorts rulez!


----------



## chucki_bo (22. Dezember 2011)

poekelz schrieb:


> *Shorts rulez!*



La Palma .... 

chucki_bo (noch 56 Minuten Restarbeitszeit 2011)


----------



## Surfjunk (27. Dezember 2011)

Heute erstmal Nightride mit Poekelz 

Warturm bei Nacht hat echt Charme.
Leider geht die Iphone Cam bei sowas in die Knie.
Ich glaube Poeklez hat noch Digibilder


----------



## poekelz (27. Dezember 2011)

und ob ich da noch eins habe:


----------



## wiehenrenner (27. Dezember 2011)

Sieht gut aus im dunkeln


----------



## pecto69 (14. Januar 2012)

Nabendz..

Heute hatten wir nen klasse Tour von Bielefelder Viadukt zum Hücker Mohr.

Wege schön schlammig und rutschig (Hasenpatt) aber die Sonne war Klasse!

Die Trupppe......






Tour Guide Stefan (Crisscross), in Rot,  und das "Verfolgerfeld" bei begleitender Sonne.....






War echt töffte...

Hier die Tourdaten bei GPSies...

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=tezwmntzoceccrtm

...und hier die restlichen Bilder...

http://parsley.zenfolio.com/p311541820

Danke
Dirk


----------



## JENSeits (14. Januar 2012)

Schöne Sonne - die habe ich Heute auch mal ein wenig genutzt, nur irgendwie anders ... 







LG Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (14. Januar 2012)

Diiiaarrk!!!

FETT


----------



## Gr_Flash (15. Januar 2012)

slang schrieb:


> Diiiaarrk!!!
> 
> FETT



Yope, schöne Bildas


----------



## Waldwichtel (15. Januar 2012)

Super Fotos, Dirk!  ... und wie schön das Hope-Gold glänzt! 

Jens, klasse Idee mit der alten Industriehalle. Hatte ich auch schon mal dran gedacht aber leider hab ich noch keine passende Location gefunden.


----------



## chucki_bo (15. Januar 2012)

Wiehengebirge heute "über den Wolken". Unglaubliche Wetterbedingungen.





Vom Wartturm auf 320 Metern. Blick Richtung Bielefeld (in Nebel...)





chucki_bo


----------



## RolfK (15. Januar 2012)

Wow, kennt man ja so aus unseren Breiten gar nicht. Tolle Stimmung


----------



## JENSeits (15. Januar 2012)

Super Ding! Hätte ich Heute auch gerne wargenommen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pecto69 (15. Januar 2012)

@Lars, Loactions kenne ich wohl


----------



## kris. (15. Januar 2012)

In Detmold würde sich z.B. das alte Temde-Gebäude anbieten..


----------



## poekelz (15. Januar 2012)

Das sieht echt voll nach Alpenhauptkamm aus 

War ne Tolle Tour heute!


----------



## kris. (15. Januar 2012)

@ Chucki   Geile Bilder! 

@ Lars   jaaa... Fango-Packungen gibts grad im Discount. Hab mir heute auch eine geholt.
Wobei das Bike ne Stunde später noch schlimmer aussah...





Leider nur ein Handy-Pic, da die olle Cam nicht wollte.


----------



## chucki_bo (15. Januar 2012)

poekelz schrieb:


> Das sieht echt voll nach Alpenhauptkamm aus
> 
> War ne Tolle Tour heute!



Ja, das war's echt. Bin immernoch total geflasht.


----------



## wiehenrenner (15. Januar 2012)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Ja, das war's echt. Bin immernoch total geflasht.


 
Warst ja schnell mit dem Hochladen  Ich bin dafür den halben Rückweg durch den Nebel gefahren. Echt beeindrucken, zuhause hat mir keiner geglaubt das ich die meiste Zeit in der Sonne war. Was die paar Höhenmeter ausmachen


----------



## chucki_bo (15. Januar 2012)

wiehenrenner schrieb:


> Warst ja schnell mit dem Hochladen  Ich bin dafür den halben Rückweg durch den Nebel gefahren. Echt beeindrucken, zuhause hat mir keiner geglaubt das ich die meiste Zeit in der Sonne war. Was die paar Höhenmeter ausmachen



Auf dem Rückweg durch den Nebel war's am Ende
richtig ungemütlich. Hier zu Hause gab es 0 Sonnenstunden. 
Also: Alles richtig gemacht oder??


----------



## poekelz (16. Januar 2012)

Los hier einen hab ich noch von gestern, weil so geil war!

Nach dem Marc die beiden Liegestühle am Wartturm wieder repariert hatte, war das dort über dem Nebel in der Sonne eine richtige Wellness-Oase


----------



## Waldwichtel (16. Januar 2012)

Klasse, Frank!


----------



## JENSeits (16. Januar 2012)

Die Stühle sind teilweise echt für einen Lacher gut! 

Ich glaube am Wochenende versuche ich mal eine Spielerei ;>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (17. Januar 2012)

poekelz schrieb:


> Los hier einen hab ich noch von gestern, weil so geil war!
> 
> Nach dem Marc die beiden Liegestühle am Wartturm wieder repariert hatte, war das dort über dem Nebel in der Sonne eine richtige Wellness-Oase



Was für eine super Bildperspektive- Großes lob an den Fotografen....     - welcher Smilily paßt noch ? - ah ja : 

Later
chucki_bo


----------



## Ulrich-40 (17. Januar 2012)

Hätt ja nie gedacht, für was die Stühle noch alles gut sind. Cooles Bild,  Dank an den der die Dinger da hochgeschleppert hat ... und jetzt auch mit Reparatur-Service und wellness. Wo kann man buchen?  



poekelz schrieb:


> Los hier einen hab ich noch von gestern, weil so geil war!
> 
> Nach dem Marc die beiden Liegestühle am Wartturm wieder repariert hatte, war das dort über dem Nebel in der Sonne eine richtige Wellness-Oase


----------



## poekelz (17. Januar 2012)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Was für eine super Bildperspektive- Großes lob an den Fotografen....     - welcher Smilily paßt noch ? - ah ja :
> 
> Later
> chucki_bo



Ja Jörg, vielen Dank dass du uns vom Wartturm fotografiert hast


----------



## chucki_bo (17. Januar 2012)

poekelz schrieb:


> Ja Jörg, vielen Dank dass du uns vom Wartturm fotografiert hast



Aahhh - ja - ich war das ja... Sehr schön.... hatte ich gar nicht mehr so in Erinnerung


----------



## JENSeits (17. Januar 2012)

meinst du warum es so schön war hast du es dir nicht zugetraut?


----------



## chucki_bo (17. Januar 2012)

Ah doch ... wollte nur etwas frotzeln ... mal wieder gelungen ...

Ich bin ja mal gespannt, ob wir dieses Jahr endlcih auch mal bei schönen Bedingungen mit der Spiegelreflex in den Wald kommen...

Vorgenommen haben wir uns das schon Lichtjahre, umgesetzt noch nie (weil jeder immer nur RICHTIG fahren und nicht auf ne Cam aufpassen will )

Wie lange noch bis Feierabend??? :kotz:

BTW: auf unserer HP (siehe link unten) sind die restlichen Bilder der Wochenendtour (2012)... Die sind diesmal echt sehenswert (und ich hab NICHT alle aufgenommen)


----------



## Amokles (17. Januar 2012)

hier mal ein Bild aus meinem letzten Urlaub im august 2011.

leider nur mit den Iphone geschossen, daher konnten die tollen Lichtstrahlen nicht ganz so imposant eingefangen werden wie sie tatsächlich aussahen...
trotzdem gut geworden. meine freundin hats mir auf 1x1,5 meter leinwand drucken lassen

[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/853/foto1ts.jpg/]
	


Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]


----------



## Surfjunk (17. Januar 2012)

Wirklich ein schönes Bild.


----------



## criscross (17. Januar 2012)

Heute mal das schöne Wetter genutzt.

Auf dem gefrohrenen Waldboden ließ es sich fahren 
wie auf Asphalt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolfK (17. Januar 2012)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> BTW: auf unserer HP (siehe link unten) sind die restlichen Bilder der Wochenendtour (2012)... Die sind diesmal echt sehenswert (und ich hab NICHT alle aufgenommen)




Nr. 7 und 18 von Sonntag sind der Knaller  

Welche Blickrichtung ist das in Bild 7?


----------



## JENSeits (17. Januar 2012)

@ chucki: nimm das aber nicht so ernst was ich hier rede, zumindestens wenn ein Smiley dabei ist 

@ Amokless: Super Bild!

@ Rolf: Das kann an sich nur der Süden sein, oder?



Ich habe auch noch ein kleines von vorhin:
(Rauscht leider sehr, da Handyaufnahme / Auf den GoPro-Winkelkrams hatte ich gerade keine Lust, auch wenn ich den hätte im Menü der HD2 umstellen können)


----------



## chucki_bo (17. Januar 2012)

RolfK schrieb:


> Nr. 7 und 18 von Sonntag sind der Knaller
> 
> Welche Blickrichtung ist das in Bild 7?



Bei Bild 7 guckt man vom Wartturm Richtung Portakanzel - quasi am Wiehengebirgskamm entlang (der Wiehen macht in dem Bereich ne "Kurve). 

Wo die beiden Spitzen genau sind weiß ich nicht, aber sollte vermutlich irgendwo die Gegend Wallücke / Bergkirchen sein...

Later
chucki_bo

(der jetzte FEIERABEND hat!!!!)


----------



## JENSeits (17. Januar 2012)

Nummer 18 würde ich einfach mal ganz unverfroren in das Album "Foto der Woche Vorschläge" packen


----------



## kris. (17. Januar 2012)

Waren wir nicht grad beim Thema Wellness?

Fangopackung:


----------



## JENSeits (17. Januar 2012)

Ich bin Gestern und Heute auf gefrorenem Boden geblieben, daher ist mein Rad fast noch sauber 

aber du hast alles richtig gemacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (18. Januar 2012)

mal ein kleiner Test


----------



## Berrrnd (18. Januar 2012)

schei§§ idee!

nur am ruckeln.


----------



## JENSeits (18. Januar 2012)




----------



## kris. (18. Januar 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> schei§§ idee!
> 
> nur am ruckeln.



liegt am Fahrer!


----------



## JENSeits (18. Januar 2012)

wird immer besser - weiter!


----------



## kris. (18. Januar 2012)

3 sekunden, oder wie lange geht der loop?


----------



## JENSeits (18. Januar 2012)

welcher denn? Braunlage oder das mitm Auto? 
Die Bilder habe ich selber ausm Video rauskopiert und dann zusammengefügt. Ausm Kopf weiß ich die Zeiten gar nicht recht ...


----------



## kris. (18. Januar 2012)

Braunlage. 
Ich würde kurz nach den beginn der Rampe einsetzen und kurz vor Ende des "Bogens"wieder aufhören. Dann sieht es so aus, als wenn Du Rampe nach Rampe nach Rampe fahren würdest...


----------



## JENSeits (22. Januar 2012)

So Heute mal mit Uli 2 Stunden lang Schwein gespielt! 







die Hose & Schuhe waren mal in einem anderem Farbton  Spaß hat's gemacht!


----------



## Amokles (2. Februar 2012)

Wegen der Eisigen Temperaturen draußen hier mal ein Bild aus dem letzten Sommer. es war einer der wenigen schönen,warmen Tage und schürt die vorfreude aufs frühjahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xeleux (2. Februar 2012)

au ja ... warme Tage  schönes Bild, welche region zeigt dieses?


----------



## Amokles (2. Februar 2012)

das ist in lämmershagen zwischen Oerlinghausen und Bielefeld


----------



## Schauffy (3. Februar 2012)

Sooo, mal ein ganz frischer Eindruck aus dem Wiehengebirge heute nachmittag.


----------



## JENSeits (3. Februar 2012)

ist das erste westlich der B239 auf der Nordseite des Wiehens entstanden, oberhalb der Lübbecker Tennisplätze / Schützenstraße? 

Das 2te am Wartturm, aber ich glaube da täusche ich mich!


----------



## Schauffy (3. Februar 2012)

Mit deiner ersten vermutung liegst du richtig das ist der Kammweg west. B239. 
Zweites Bild ist in Holsen oberhalb Kaffee Bergkristall.
Bei deinen beiden pics tipp ich ma auf den Trail am nonnenstein runter.


----------



## JENSeits (3. Februar 2012)

Dann hatte ich ja doch Recht 

Habe den Post mal überarbeitet, da ich noch etwas gefunden habe. Danke an Niklas fürs Kamera bedienen!



 




schauffy, du liegst grob richtig


----------



## gorgo (4. Februar 2012)

Schön sonnig und kkkkaaaaaallllllllltttttttt......bbbbbbrrrrrrrrr


----------



## RolfK (4. Februar 2012)

Schöne Bilder 

Wo bist du da unterwegs gewesen?


----------



## Domme02 (4. Februar 2012)

also wenn ich mich nicht irre ist das da im Hintergrund Barntrup. Er war somit circa 200m von der Strecke des 8h A Hard Days Work Rennens entfernt.
stimmt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gorgo (4. Februar 2012)

Das ist ein Edge 800 und das was du im Hintergrund siehst ist Barntrup.
Ich war auf dem Höhengrenzweg unterwegs, kurz vor der Gaffel/ B1. 

http://maps.google.de/maps?q=h%C3%B6hengrenzweg+barntrup&hl=de&ie=UTF8&ll=51.971967,9.109983&spn=0.005962,0.012263&sll=51.971967,9.109983&sspn=0.005962,0.012263&hnear=H%C3%B6hengrenzweg&t=h&z=17


----------



## dertobi78 (5. Februar 2012)

Heute im Wiehengebirge,
Sonne satt, und ziemlich kalt:


----------



## wiehenrenner (5. Februar 2012)

So war bei dem schönen Wetter auch mal unterwegs, nix dolles aber zumindest mal Bilder von mir.









Die Knieschoner konnte ich dann noch auf Funktion testen......


----------



## -Kiwi- (5. Februar 2012)

Schöne Bilder, Jungs!


----------



## markus.we (5. Februar 2012)

@wiehenbrenner: wo sind die Bilder denn entstanden?

Gruß
Markus


----------



## the_Shot (5. Februar 2012)

Hier mal noch schnell was vom vergangenen Freitag, schön kurz und knackig wars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wiehenrenner (5. Februar 2012)

Hast PN @ Markus


----------



## JENSeits (5. Februar 2012)

würde mich auch mal interessieren!

In der letzten Zeit kommen echt feine Bilder hier rein!


----------



## slang (5. Februar 2012)

Shoti,
echt nen schönes Bild


----------



## chucki_bo (5. Februar 2012)

wiehenrenner schrieb:


> So war bei dem schönen Wetter auch mal unterwegs, nix dolles aber zumindest mal Bilder von mir.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mir bitte auch mal PN. wo issn des??? 

chucki_bo


----------



## Sgt.Green (5. Februar 2012)

mir bitte auch, aber ich glaub ich weiß schon fast wo das ist


----------



## wiehenrenner (5. Februar 2012)

So ihr seit alle Versorgt mit PN's


----------



## JENSeits (5. Februar 2012)

vielen Dank


----------



## chucki_bo (6. Februar 2012)

Danke. 

Dann werd ich den Trail demnächst mal suchen und 
bei Touren in der Gegend mit einbinden. 
Da war es ohnehin was Trails angeht meist recht mau. 

chucki_bo


----------



## Adrian69 (6. Februar 2012)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Hier mal noch schnell was vom vergangenen Freitag, schön kurz und knackig wars



ist das am turm (genauere beschreibung spar ich mir )?
wir waren da auch am samstag unterwegs, allerdingst auf der vorbeitreise vom baumstamm-drop in richtung weiter 

das WE war sensationell !


----------



## the_Shot (6. Februar 2012)

Hi Adrian,

ja hast recht, ist unterhalb vom Sender. Ne schöne Ecke um Spaß zu haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Porta-Mike (8. Februar 2012)

moin!

ich habe heute die "frühlingshaften" temperaturen für eine kleine tour genutzt.
zuerst ein bischen durch den wald












und dann noch kurz zur weser....





gruß

michael


----------



## -Kiwi- (8. Februar 2012)

Ein schöner Tag im schönen Porta.


----------



## chucki_bo (8. Februar 2012)

Brrrrr. Nach Frühling sieht nur der Himmel aus. 

Aber nicht mehr lang ....

Schöne Bilders!!


----------



## JENSeits (8. Februar 2012)

Ich glaub ich brauche zusätzliche zur GoPro für solche Bilder mal eine kompakte!


----------



## Porta-Mike (8. Februar 2012)

moin!



> Brrrrr. Nach Frühling sieht nur der Himmel aus.



an der weser war es in der sonne 1 grad.....plus...

@jenseits: ich habe mir die hier besorgt: 
http://www.nikon.de/de_DE/product/digital-cameras/coolpix/performance/coolpix-p7100

gruß

michael


----------



## JENSeits (8. Februar 2012)

Danke für die Mühe, hatte es anhand der Exif's schon gesehen


----------



## Berrrnd (8. Februar 2012)

bei solchen bildern freue ich mich schon aufs wochenende.

freitag, samstag und sonntag ne schöne runde drehen.


----------



## Amokles (9. Februar 2012)

leider wieder mit iphone geknippst. ich hab für solche fälle jetzt auch immer meine kompakte dabei


----------



## wolfi (9. Februar 2012)

sehr geiles bild!

gruß
wolfi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrian69 (10. Februar 2012)

einfach schön im teuto, und nu mit viel sonne


----------



## 230691 (11. Februar 2012)

War auch gerade ein bisschen im Wald am Spielen^^









Über die Qualität bin ich allerdings bisschen erschrocken. 
Ich hoffe mal, dass dem Sensor die niedrigen Temperaturen nicht ganz gut taten...


----------



## JENSeits (11. Februar 2012)

Du hast keine Exif-Daten angehängt. Was war es denn für eine Cam? 
Bist du über die Unschärfe von dir enttäuscht? Das liegt allerdings nicht am Sensor sondern an der Blende .. Für schnelle Bewegungen nimmt man am besten eine Blende in der Richtung von 1/1000. Dabei sollte der Wert hinterm / so groß wie möglich sein


----------



## 230691 (11. Februar 2012)

Von Exif habe ich keine Ahnung, weiß auch nicht wie man die anhängt.

Es ist eine sehr günstige Digicam - Fujitsu AX 200 oder so.
Weihnachtsgeschenk von meiner Mum^^ sie hat es gut gemeint.

Werde mal den Sportmodus versuchen - müsste dann eine kürzere Belichtungszeit haben. 
Habe aber schon eine Freundin gewarnt, dass es die Tage bisschen kälter für sie werden könnte.
Hat eine DSLR und dann wird mal was anständiges gemacht/ probiert.


----------



## kris. (11. Februar 2012)

Ist das oberhalb des Steinbruchs?


----------



## RolfK (11. Februar 2012)

Es geht in Richtung Frühling, man kann bei Dennis schon wieder das erste Stück nackte Haut erspähen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (11. Februar 2012)

Bei einer BikerIN würde ich jetzt spontan für Hochsommer plädieren!


----------



## JENSeits (11. Februar 2012)

Was ist an nackten Waden denn verkehrt?  

Versuch mal die Blendenzeit zuändern  Die Funktion muss aber nicht unbedingt gegeben sein. Wer hat die Fotos gemacht?


----------



## chucki_bo (11. Februar 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Du hast keine Exif-Daten angehängt. Was war es denn für eine Cam?
> Bist du über die Unschärfe von dir enttäuscht? Das liegt allerdings nicht am Sensor sondern an der Blende .. Für schnelle Bewegungen nimmt man am besten eine Blende in der Richtung von 1/1000. Dabei sollte der Wert hinterm / so groß wie möglich sein



Naja fast Jens. Du meinst nicht die Blende, sondern die Belichtungsdauer. 
1/1000 ist schon ziemlich kurz, da braucht's schon ne große Blende und/oder
viel Licht. Die Bezeichnung der Blendenöffnung ist F. Je kleiner der Zahlenwert dahinter, je größer ist sie. 

Hier lags wohl eher an einer zulangen Belichtung und nem
falschen Focus. 

Selbstauslöser???

Genug gefachsimpelt 

Later


----------



## JENSeits (11. Februar 2012)

stimmt - mein Fehler. Danke Jörg!


----------



## Porta-Mike (11. Februar 2012)

moin!

@ dennis: ich bin auch kein fotoprofi, aber die belichtungszeit verringern, dann müßte es schon funktionieren.

so hier ein foto von heute:






gruß

michael


----------



## chucki_bo (11. Februar 2012)

An Fotos hab ich meinen Spaß. Ist so wie bei Dir
mit den Videos.
Wenns nur nicht so kompliziert wäre ne SR mit in
den Wald zu schleppen.


----------



## chucki_bo (11. Februar 2012)

@Jens:

An Fotos hab ich meinen Spaß. Ist so wie bei Dir
mit den Videos.
Wenns nur nicht so kompliziert wäre ne SR mit in
den Wald zu schleppen.


----------



## 230691 (11. Februar 2012)

Aaalso^^

Das war etwas weiter Westlich (Richtung Fischerteich) vom Bienenschmidt
Von dort aus kann man aber auf den Steinbruch gucken.

Und ja, es wird langsam Frühling... zumindest ein bisschen 
Kann mich mit langen Hosen einfach nicht anfreunden... sieht man ja immer wieder bei mir 

Viel kann ich wirklich nicht einstellen.
Wie gesagt, die Tage geht es hoffentlich mal mit einer weiteren Person und DSLR in den Wald.
Selbstauslöser (<10sek) ist nicht so ideal. 

Damit es nicht ganz OT wird





Bisschen von der Kussel und Hörster Bruch - rechts außerhalb vom Bild dann der Steinbruch.


----------



## Porta-Mike (11. Februar 2012)

moin!



> [An Fotos hab ich meinen Spaß. Ist so wie bei Dir
> mit den Videos.
> Wenns nur nicht so kompliziert wäre ne SR mit in
> den Wald zu schleppen.


ich stand auch vor der entscheidung mir eine sr zu kaufen. nur was ist, wenn man unterwegs ist??? ich fahre auch ab und zu mit dem motorrad touren und dann hat man oft genauso wenig platz im tankrucksack wie mit dem mtb im rucksack. deshalb habe ich mir eine kompakte geholt, die aber doch einiges kann.....wenn ich dann ´mal alles an der cam behersche...
und wenn ich "richtig" gute bilder haben möchte, dann frage ich einen kumpel und der hat eine sr.

gruß

michael


----------



## JENSeits (11. Februar 2012)

@ Jörg:

Ja eine DSLR mit im Wald ist immer so eine Sache - braucht ordentlich Platz! Besser eine gute Kompakte, die können mittlerweile auch einiges.

Ja ich und meine Videos ... *hust*  

Ich würde gerne in die Fotografie mit einer DSLR einsteigen, aber ich glaube da fehlt Zeit und Geld .. mal sehen was in ein paar Jahren so auf dem Markt ist, bis dahin muss die GoPro reichen und ich meine, die kann ja schon einiges.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (11. Februar 2012)

damits hier nicht Offtopic wird habe nich auch noch etwas von Heute


----------



## Waldwichtel (11. Februar 2012)

... da schließe ich mich mal an!









... und noch ein Bild von letzter Woche, einen Tag vorm Urteil in Ulle´s Doping-Affäre. Scheiß drauf, wir haben ihn jetzt erstmal für 3 Jahre als Werbepartner verpflichtet.  Wir werden nun jährlich in Bielefeld Radsport-Events veranstalten, mit Unterstützung von Jan Ullrich. Jörg Ludewig betreut ja schon seit Jahren unser Roadbike/Alpecin-Team. Dieses Jahr findet beispielsweise der Alpecin-Cyclingday statt. Alle die von euch ein Rennrad besitzen, sollten sich da mal anmelden. Wird sicherlich eine tolle Veranstaltung!  Die Fa. Dr. Kurt Wolff mit ihrer Marke Alpecin hatte Ende der 60er selbst ein Profiteam (mit Continental und Batavus) und nam auch an der Tour de France teil. Nun will sie der ehemaligen Fahrradhochburg Bielefeld wieder zu altem Glanz verhelfen. Mal schauen, vielleicht profitieren wir Mountainbiker zukünftig auch davon. Ich halte euch diesbezüglich auf dem Laufenden, sofern da mal was in der Richtung geplant ist.


----------



## kris. (11. Februar 2012)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Nun will sie der ehemaligen Fahrradhochburg Bielefeld wieder zu altem Glanz verhelfen. Mal schauen, vielleicht profitieren wir Mountainbiker zukünftig auch davon. Ich halte euch diesbezüglich auf dem Laufenden, sofern da mal was in der Richtung geplant ist.



Das mach mal!


----------



## Waldwichtel (11. Februar 2012)

Ach Kris, eh ich es vergesse! Hier noch das Foto von Dir, nachdem du gefragt hattest. War von letztem Wochenende.


----------



## kris. (11. Februar 2012)

Verdammt! Die Strähnchen kommen gar nicht richtig zur Geltung!


----------



## ohneworte (11. Februar 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> damits hier nicht Offtopic wird habe nich auch noch etwas von Heute



Den Mudguard benötigst Du derzeit doch gar nicht.


----------



## JENSeits (11. Februar 2012)

Ist aber dran und wird deswegen nicht extra abgemacht - wofür auch?! 
Zudem hält er meine Bremsleitung fest, da das Gewinde für die Schraube der Leitungsklemme nicht mehr in Ordnung ist. Müsste ich mal nachschneiden (lassen)


----------



## ohneworte (11. Februar 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Ist aber dran und wird deswegen nicht extra abgemacht - wofür auch?!
> Zudem hält er meine Bremsleitung fest, da das Gewinde für die Schraube der Leitungsklemme nicht mehr in Ordnung ist. Müsste ich mal nachschneiden (lassen)



Bei anderen Leuten wird das vom Dreck zusammengehalten.


----------



## JENSeits (11. Februar 2012)

Da gehöre ich normalerweise auch zu  Aber die Neujahrs-Putzaktion bringts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (12. Februar 2012)

noch ein kleines von Gestern, ein wenig Spielerei muss sein!


----------



## Waldwichtel (12. Februar 2012)

... dann mal wieder zum Thema! Danke fürs verschieben, Jens! 









... und dann möchte ich nochmal darauf hinweisen, das ich hier keine Werbung für Alpecin machen möchte! Auch nicht unterschwellig!  
Da Gewichtstuning aber auch für mich ein Thema ist, habe ich mich für eine besonders leichte Trinkflasche entschieden.  
_(Insider: Slang, bitte sorge dafür das Norbert dieses Bild nicht zu sehen bekommt!)_


----------



## RolfK (12. Februar 2012)

Hauptsache du hast den Originalinhalt ausgetauscht, sonst wachsen dir noch Haare auf der Zunge 

Das erste Foto schaut genial aus


----------



## Waldwichtel (12. Februar 2012)

RolfK schrieb:


> Hauptsache du hast den Originalinhalt ausgetauscht, sonst wachsen dir noch Haare auf der Zunge



Upps!  ... daher das pelzige Gefühl auf der Zunge!


----------



## slang (12. Februar 2012)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Slang, bitte sorge dafür das Norbert dieses Bild nicht zu sehen bekommt!)




mache ich, Haare auf den Zähnen reichen ja auch 

das erste Bild ist echt super,
liegt aber auch etwas daran, dass das Radel in matt einfach besser aussieht.


----------



## criscross (12. Februar 2012)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Upps!  ... daher das pelzige Gefühl auf der Zunge!


 
macht aber bestimmt einen frischen Atem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (12. Februar 2012)

criscross schrieb:


> macht aber bestimmt einen frischen Atem



Eignet sich jedenfalls hervorragend zum Feuer spucken! 

Das verlassene Bauernhaus im Hintergrund liegt direkt am Hasenpatt und diente damals angeblich der Wolfszucht. Sind wir bei der Tour zum Hücker Moor auch vorbei gekommen. Wollte mich da schon immer mal drin umsehen, aber das Gelände ist abgesperrt.


----------



## Surfjunk (12. Februar 2012)

Waldi hast du deine Goldparts abgerüstet?
War da nicht vorher mehr Bling Bling?


----------



## kris. (12. Februar 2012)

Waldi bekommt nen kleinen Wichtel, das kann er sich jetzt nicht mehr leisten! 


Ich war heute auch mal wieder mit Cam unterwegs, auch wenn das Wetter nicht sooooo prickelnd war...

Hier ein bildlicher Beweis dafür, das einige Teile von Bielefeld und Umgebung heute anscheinend etwas benebelt waren. 





Der Streudienst hat mal wieder völlig versagt.





Aber wenn man von den schlecht gepflegten Wegen abbiegt, kann man auch richtig schöne Trails entdecken. 





Ein wenig frisch war´s aber trotzdem.


----------



## JENSeits (12. Februar 2012)

War doch genau das richtige Wetter für dich, oder?


----------



## kris. (12. Februar 2012)

Och, ich hab auch nix gegen Sonne und Wärme!


----------



## JENSeits (12. Februar 2012)

stimmt! da sieht man auch nicht so sehr das du sabberst und dir nur alles direkt um den Mund trocken wischt! 

Edit:

Fortsetzung der Bilderflut






wenns nervt bitte Bescheid geben


----------



## Berrrnd (12. Februar 2012)

wie lange bist du immer unterwegs? 
mit den dünnen ergon handschuhen würden mir ziemlich schnell die finger einfrieren.


----------



## JENSeits (12. Februar 2012)

meinst du mich?
Ich kann damit unendlich lange fahren, bei -10°C habe ich dann ab und an mal den Finger von der Bremse genommen wegen dem kalten Hebel, aber sonst kann ich sie durch kurzes anspannen gut warmhalten. Da machen mir die Füße ( nicht die Beine!) viel mehr Probleme.


----------



## slang (12. Februar 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> Och, ich hab auch nix gegen Sonne und Wärme!



Bist wohl so ein aus der Art geschlagener, wie?


----------



## Waldwichtel (12. Februar 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Waldi hast du deine Goldparts abgerüstet?
> War da nicht vorher mehr Bling Bling?



Ja, mit einem lachenden und einem weinenden Auge.
Hab jetzt mehr Gold im Keller als in Fort Knox liegt. 

Abgerüstet wurden (Goldteile):
- Barends
- Vorbau 
- Kurbelschraube
- Schnellspanner
- Sattelklemme
- Spacer

Jetzt sind nur noch Naben, Bremsscheiben und Nippel gold.
Gefällt mir momentan aber besser. Evtl. werden die Scheiben
noch durch schwarze ersetzt.

... wirkt aber schon fast langweilig ohne Bling Bling!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (12. Februar 2012)

slang schrieb:


> Bist wohl so ein aus der Art geschlagener, wie?



Wüsten-Yeti!


----------



## slang (12. Februar 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> Wüsten-Yeti!



aus Lippe!

Gehts noch perverser?


----------



## kris. (12. Februar 2012)

Ich versuchs mal, gib mir nen Moment!


----------



## JENSeits (12. Februar 2012)

*******


----------



## JENSeits (12. Februar 2012)

nochmal ein Test ...


----------



## kris. (12. Februar 2012)

Schicker Hoodie!


----------



## JENSeits (12. Februar 2012)

Danke  22â¬ ink. Versand 
mal sehen ob ich den Fehler im linken Bild hinbekomme


----------



## kris. (12. Februar 2012)

Ich glaube soviel hab ich für meinen auch bezahlt.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (12. Februar 2012)

Bei mir sind beide Hoodies leider eingelaufen, natürlich nur in der Länge, nicht in der Breite :-( Zum Glück nur welche in großen Größen genommen, zum chillen reichen sie allemal. Krass wenn man dafür 80 Tacken hingeblättert hätte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (12. Februar 2012)

Ich glaube da muss ich die nette Elisa mal anrufen und ihr das Problem schildern .. die sind da immer dankbar für


----------



## JENSeits (13. Februar 2012)

Mir ist kalt - ich mach mir warme Gedanken!






zumindestens rein optisch


----------



## kris. (13. Februar 2012)

suchbild...
schön!


----------



## Amokles (14. Februar 2012)

super foto! gut dass dz bucgt den brauen hoody anhattest


----------



## kris. (14. Februar 2012)

Amokles schrieb:


> ...gut dass *dz bucgt* den brauen ...



Noch nen Kaffee?!


----------



## kris. (14. Februar 2012)

Bevor mein guter Ruf als Schneemensch hier völlig für´n Arsch ist will ich doch mal nachlegen. War heut ne Runde Schneebiken und hab extra für Slango ein paar Bilder als Beweis mitgebracht:

Unterhalb vom Hermannsdenkmal:





Eigentlich sandiger Trail am Hangstein:





Externsteine im Winterkleid:





Winterwald:





Gekapseltes Getriebe?!?





Kleine Schneebrücke:





Doch! Der Hermann war wirklich noch da! 





Gute 3,5 Stunden pures Wintervergnügen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (14. Februar 2012)

feine Bilder!


----------



## 230691 (14. Februar 2012)

SO viel Schnee... o.0

Nicht schlecht und klasse Bilder


----------



## pecto69 (14. Februar 2012)

Das Pic mit Herman ist Top!!
Dirk


----------



## RolfK (14. Februar 2012)

Genial


----------



## kris. (14. Februar 2012)

Danköööö! 
Hab mir auch extra Mühe für euch gegeben!


----------



## kris. (14. Februar 2012)

Was auf dem Bild vom Hermann leider gar nicht so rüber kommt, ist das der eigentlich beige Sockel komplett mit weißen Schneekristallen überzuckert war. Ähnlich wie die Externsteine auch.


----------



## criscross (14. Februar 2012)

hast ja ein paar flotte Winterschuhe.... 

fürn Yeti


----------



## kris. (14. Februar 2012)

Eigentlich trage ich die Rund ums Jahr...
Im Winter halt mit dickeren Socken. Es lebe das Merino-Schaf!


----------



## slang (14. Februar 2012)

Kris,
schöne Bilder 

Wenns wieder schöner wird wär ich ja mal für ne Residenzwegsrunde. Schön mit Kaffee und Kuchen zwischendrin


----------



## JENSeits (15. Februar 2012)

Laune sehr weit unten, also Sommerfootage durchstöbern:









Und noch ein Dragrace aus Bremerlanden ...







Mehr wie immer bei Facebook, Link siehe unten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (15. Februar 2012)

Hach ja.... Sommer...


----------



## the_Shot (16. Februar 2012)

was ist Sommer???


----------



## Adrian69 (17. Februar 2012)

was ist winter?  
das war vor etwas über einem jahr. datt hat spaß gemacht 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/805055


----------



## Domme02 (17. Februar 2012)

Erste Trainingsausfahrt heute morgen mit meinem neuen MTBvD/Poison Bikes Team Bike 










Kurbel ist erstmal nur für 3,4 Wochen gedacht. Für die ersten Rennen wirds reichen. Dennn ächste Woche gehts los in die Saison 2012


----------



## kris. (17. Februar 2012)

Netter Hobel! 

Die Kubeln sehen übel lang aus, oder täuscht das?


----------



## Domme02 (17. Februar 2012)

Sind normale 175er Kurbelarme.


----------



## kris. (17. Februar 2012)

Hm, dann machens wohl Perspektive und Kettenblatt...


----------



## Tycron (17. Februar 2012)

Ziemlich schick!


----------



## JENSeits (17. Februar 2012)

ist doch gut geworden! Viel Erfolg in der neuen Serie und jede Menge Spaß, auch den anderen Racern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (17. Februar 2012)

Danke.
Dir auch nochmal vielen dank fürs photoshoppen der sid Aufkleber,Jens.


----------



## JENSeits (17. Februar 2012)

Da nicht für 

Ab mit dem Kahn in "eure Bikes"!


----------



## JENSeits (17. Februar 2012)

wollte ich den Sumsemann da etwa hauen? Nein, das kann ja gar nicht ... oder doch??


----------



## Domme02 (17. Februar 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Da nicht für
> 
> Ab mit dem Kahn in "eure Bikes"!


bald wenn die andere Kurbel da ist....Dann gibts auch ein Familien Foto mit der Trainingsschlampe


----------



## Xeleux (18. Februar 2012)

So, bin heut auch mal wieder unterwegs gewesen ... 
bei herrlichen 7 grad *+* , keine kalten Füße oder frierende Finger 





Für alle, die ihn kennen, der Bibertrail ist vom Forst sehr gut frei geschnitten worden , aber der Rest des Waldes auch  ...

So, und jetzt muß ich wieder Bike putzen


----------



## JENSeits (18. Februar 2012)

ich war dann Heute mal in Kanada eine kleine Runde drehen^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xeleux (18. Februar 2012)

Jens, noch größer ging das Bildchen nich, oder  (ok, hat sich erledigt),
aber sehr schöne Stimmung


----------



## Amokles (18. Februar 2012)

Xeleux schrieb:


> So, bin heut auch mal wieder unterwegs gewesen ...
> bei herrlichen 7 grad *+* , keine kalten Füße oder frierende Finger
> 
> 
> ...



Ich liebe den bibertrail. Schade das er so kurz ist... Haben sie sägen da so gewütet ja? Ich werds mir mal anschauen die tage.


----------



## JENSeits (19. Februar 2012)

gibts von dem mehr Bildmaterial?


----------



## Domme02 (19. Februar 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> gibts von dem mehr Bildmaterial?



würde mich auch interessieren...erzählt mal mehr zum "biebertrail" 

Wo issn der?


----------



## Surfjunk (19. Februar 2012)

Der Bibertrail ist nichts besonderes. 
Ein kurzer Wandersingel der vom Kammweg Richtung Norden abzweigt. 
Leider auch noch recht kurz wie Xeleux schon schrieb.


----------



## chucki_bo (19. Februar 2012)

Alles sheiße außer Deister .... 

Surfjunk warst Du da schon??


----------



## Surfjunk (19. Februar 2012)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Alles sheiße außer Deister



Das steht ja ausser Frage. 

Nur meine Objektive Meinung zum Bibertrail.


----------



## chucki_bo (19. Februar 2012)

Also bist du den schon gefahren!?!?


----------



## poekelz (19. Februar 2012)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Also bist du den schon gefahren!?!?



Wenn er doch nen S4-taugliches Enduro mit Evo-Kit hat, dann fällt es schwer sich herabzulassen unter diesem Niveau zu fahren

Ich hatte heute jedenfalls auch ohne S4 Trails eine Menge Spaß 

BTW: "persönliche Meinung" ist immer subjektiv, sofern nicht mit ZDF (Zahlen, Daten, Fakten) belegt


----------



## Surfjunk (19. Februar 2012)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Also bist du den schon gefahren!?!?



Ja



poekelz schrieb:


> Wenn er doch nen S4-taugliches Enduro mit Evo-Kit hat, dann fällt es schwer sich herabzulassen unter diesem Niveau zu fahren
> 
> BTW: "persönliche Meinung" ist immer subjektiv, sofern nicht mit ZDF (Zahlen, Daten, Fakten) belegt



Na, wollt ihr beiden heute wieder Stänker? 

Ich gebe lieber keine Antwort das sonst Chucki wieder den ganzen Sonntag damit zubringt sich eine total fiese Antwort einfallen zu lassen.
Damit wäre sein Sonntag im Arsch und er startet total beschissen in die nächste Woche, das will ich natürlich nicht. 

Wegen euch bau ich das Bike wieder um, ich habe schon total Minderwertigkeitsgefühle weil ich mich so aus der Gruppe ausgeschlossen fühle 

Ps.
Wiki sagt:

Substantiviert aus objektiv, über französisch objectif, kann man das Wort zurückverfolgen bis zum lateinischen obiacere (gegenüberliegen). Verwandte Begriffe sind Wertfreiheit, Unparteilichkeit, Unvoreingenommenheit, *neutraler Standpunkt oder auch neutral point of view NPOV, größtmögliches Ausschalten von Gefühlen und Vorurteilen.*

Ich muss jetzt Kuchen essen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (19. Februar 2012)

WHAT????

Mein Sonntag ist im Arsch???


----------



## kris. (19. Februar 2012)

In deinem Arsch herrscht Schneegestöber!


----------



## Porta-Mike (22. Februar 2012)

moin!

heute war es ja ekelig warm und ich bin nach der arbeit los.....








gruß

michael


----------



## criscross (23. Februar 2012)

heute mal richtig abgehoben 





Oerlinghausen -- Herrmann und zurück

nette Tour mit Rolf K.


----------



## chucki_bo (24. Februar 2012)

ich glaube den gesamten Post über dir zu zitieren tut nicht Not 
nicht böse sein das ich dir reineditiere 

Guten Morgen, Jens


Brrrr - Das Wetter sieht ja schlimm aus.


----------



## RolfK (24. Februar 2012)

Von oben war es trocken, dafür kam es mir vor, als wenn es von unten her braunen Schlamm regnet


----------



## chucki_bo (24. Februar 2012)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> ich glaube den gesamten Post über dir zu zitieren tut nicht Not
> nicht böse sein das ich dir reineditiere
> 
> Guten Morgen, Jens



Buuuuhhhhhh - Mod

Jetzt ist der ganze Effekt wech ...   

Nein, allet jut. Heute Morgen am IPhone konnte ich das nicht so schnell auf
"schön" tunen. Dafür hab ich ja Dich


----------



## the_Shot (25. Februar 2012)

Ich bin heut auch endlich mal wieder zum fahren gekommen. Bergauf mehr schlecht als recht, aber dafür klappt's bergab noch.


----------



## JENSeits (25. Februar 2012)

fein fein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Amokles (25. Februar 2012)

@ the shot.  Ich war kurz vor dir noch oben. Ich hab dich auf der otto-brenner angehupt wir kennen uns anscheinend noch garnich obwohl wir im selben revier fahren hi, ich bin thommes. Lass uns mal zusammen los wenn du lust hast. Übrigends war uphill bei mir auch so lala...


----------



## slang (25. Februar 2012)

shoti,
erzähl hier keinen. So sauber wie die Kiste ist... das hast du doch da hoch geschoben


----------



## JENSeits (25. Februar 2012)

warum? wer ohne Schmierung fährt ....


----------



## Tier (25. Februar 2012)

Heut mal wieder den Mike begleitet...

Billig-Dreckschlampen










Das Foto vom Foto...





Mike aka "Porta-Viking"





Gruß,
Tobi (nicht fotogen genug)


----------



## Berrrnd (25. Februar 2012)

wo wart ihr unterwegs?
die bikes sind ja noch relativ sauber, wenn ich mir meins im vergleich nach der heutigen runde angucke.


----------



## JENSeits (25. Februar 2012)

feine Bilder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Porta-Mike (25. Februar 2012)

moin!

hier ist der tobi ( tier ) ´mal wieder gut versteckt 






wir waren oben im nammer lager. auf dem rückweg habe ich aber noch ordentlich im matsch gewühlt..... 

gruß

michael


----------



## Tier (25. Februar 2012)

Danke Jens. 

@ Mike

Hast also doch auf den Auslöser gedrückt.
Man sieht aber mal wieder den Vorteil des guten alten optischen Suchers. Oder ist es gerade das man ihn nicht sieht?


----------



## gelöschter User (26. Februar 2012)

My First Ride!--> Schwedenschanze <--


----------



## kris. (26. Februar 2012)

Und dann gleich so hoch hinaus...


----------



## the_Shot (26. Februar 2012)

Amokles schrieb:


> @ the shot.  Ich war kurz vor dir noch oben. Ich hab dich auf der otto-brenner angehupt wir kennen uns anscheinend noch garnich obwohl wir im selben revier fahren hi, ich bin thommes. Lass uns mal zusammen los wenn du lust hast. Übrigends war uphill bei mir auch so lala...



Moin Thommes, ich dacht nur "häh hab doch noch garnichts gemacht und werd jetzt schon ausgehupt"
Schick mir mal Deine Nummer, dann drehen wir mal ne Runde




slang schrieb:


> shoti,
> erzähl hier keinen. So sauber wie die Kiste ist... das hast du doch da hoch geschoben



Slango, sowas traust Du mir zu ich bin enttäuscht. In dem Teil wars nicht so matschig, erst Richtung Gadderbaum.

Grüße, Sascha


----------



## criscross (26. Februar 2012)

Pohli2606 schrieb:


> My First Ride!--> Schwedenschanze <--


 
scheint ja ein beliebter Fotoplatz zu sein


----------



## gelöschter User (26. Februar 2012)

Liegt ja praktischwerweise direkt vor meiner Haustür!


----------



## Asio (26. Februar 2012)

So bei dem schönen Wetter wurde dann auch wieder aus Bike putzen, Bike benutzen 




Nur leider hat die Kamere irgendwie die Belichtung verpeilt. 
Wird mal Zeit für nen ordentliche DSLR


----------



## JENSeits (26. Februar 2012)

Ich hab da mal etwas von Gester, da war ich mit Malte und Niklas am Grünen See.

Gestanden oder lang gemacht?


----------



## Porta-Mike (26. Februar 2012)

moin!

es sieht so aus, als ob das v-rad sehr weit oben ist.....also ich würde sagen....lang gemacht....

gruß
michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_Shot (26. Februar 2012)

Jens, biste weich gelandet?


----------



## slang (26. Februar 2012)

Gestanden, Angst vor der Kurve, da scheut das Pferdchen


----------



## JENSeits (26. Februar 2012)

Gestanden natürlich  über ungelogene 20km Wheelie (teilweise Manual) ohne Sturz und so wirds hoffentlich auch bleiben


----------



## kris. (26. Februar 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Gestanden natürlich  über ungelogene 20km Wheelie



Ihr habt aber lange Berge!


----------



## JENSeits (26. Februar 2012)

tziss


----------



## JENSeits (26. Februar 2012)

Beweis:


----------



## Berrrnd (26. Februar 2012)

zeig doch lieber mal etwas action die den bikes auch würdig ist.


----------



## JENSeits (26. Februar 2012)

die da wäre?  Videomaterial?


----------



## Berrrnd (26. Februar 2012)

zum bleistift.

heute sind mir jungs mit trekkingrädern auf den leichteren trails begegnet.
auch der flachen wiese braucht man doch eigentlich keine >150 mm vorne und hinten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (26. Februar 2012)

ist ja nur ein Verbindungsstück  
jetzt geh ich erstmal ins Bett, aber schau dochmal hier, da sind ein paar Eindrücke vom See drauf. 
Notiz am Rande: Das Rad muss für Touren bis hin zu den DH-Strecken in den Parks herhalten  siehe hier


----------



## Berrrnd (26. Februar 2012)

das video vom grünen see hättest du jetzt nicht verlinken sollen.

vielleicht wäre es besser das wheelie fahren etwas zu reduzieren und dafür andere sachen zu üben. 

meine nur, weil man dich ja sehr oft auf einem rad sieht.


edit:

ich habe mich dieses jahr auch schon öfter hingelegt. meist bei passagen die ich im trockenen locker fahre, aber leider sind die bedingungen jetzt etwas schwieriger und rutschiger als im sommer.


----------



## chucki_bo (27. Februar 2012)

Only Steel is real 





Gestern am Sender im Wiehen / Heitbrink. 
Die seltene Gelegenheit genutzt auf das Gelände zu
kommen. 

Later und schöne Woche
chucki_bo


----------



## JENSeits (27. Februar 2012)

@kai:  Ja hinlegen passiert ab und zu. 
Warum denn nicht? Ich stehe dazu.  Der Sturz ist auf die Klicks zurückzuführen mit denen ich einfach nicht klarkomme. Hatte sie da noch nicht lange.
Ich fahre tierisch gerne auf dem HR, siehe "Recut 2011" in meiner Signatur. Es macht mir einfach Spaß und darauf kommt es für mich persönlich an. Dieses Jahr wird allerdings verstärkt an der Sprungtechnik gefeilt.

@ chucky:  Welche Runde seid ihr Gestern gefahren? 
Wann kommt man denn aufs Gelände drauf? Bei Wartungsarbeiten


----------



## chucki_bo (27. Februar 2012)

@Jenseits:

Ähnlich wie wir am Freitag. Begonnen mit dem "Pumpthing" am Sender D), dann 
den Weg links runter ausprobiert, den Dir UMöhle mal gezeigt hat. Klippe, einschl. Single bis zum Plateau (siehe auch Fotos auf unsere HP - kommen nachher). Von da nochmal ein Verbindungsstück auf die Vi4r gesucht (und nicht wirklich gefunden  ). Zum Schluss waren wir noch auf dem Berg beim Einstieg zur Vi4r, wo Du mir Fr. sagtest, dass Du da mal hochwillst. DA ist ne Menge Potential (wenn das Totholz raus ist). Steile Rampen, etc.

By the way : Da oben hat sich auch Poekelz Bremsleitung verabschiedet ...

Ich bin dann noch EXITII gefahren, Frank aber mangels HRad-Bremse lieber nicht mehr 

War geil!! Wetter auch!!

Later


----------



## JENSeits (27. Februar 2012)

Fein fein!

Du meinst das Stück links vom Weg, oder? nach der Linkskurve?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (27. Februar 2012)

Jepp!! 

Bilder sind online - Klick den Link unten!


----------



## wiehenrenner (27. Februar 2012)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Jepp!!
> 
> Bilder sind online - Klick den Link unten!


 
Schöne Bilder auf Eurer Seite.

Sollte wieder jemand östlich der B unterwegs sein, würde ich mich gerne mal anschliessen wollen, mein Ortskenntnis dort hält sich noch recht in Grenzen.


----------



## Amokles (27. Februar 2012)

samstag morgen. 9.00h, bielefeld,

kalt wars...und nass, und nebelig...aber geil


----------



## JENSeits (27. Februar 2012)

dieses Wochenende werde ich wohl kurzfristig eine Runde östlich der B drehen ... lass uns das mal per PN abmachen. Wenn jemand mitfahren möchte, mir bitte eine PN schreiben


----------



## -Kiwi- (27. Februar 2012)

Mal 'was von mir:


----------



## Tori0909 (27. Februar 2012)

Klasse Bilder!!

Alex


----------



## kris. (27. Februar 2012)

Top! Hast´n gutes Auge dafür.


----------



## wiehenrenner (27. Februar 2012)

@Kiwi schöne Bilder, das 2. hat tolle Farben. Auf dem ersten sieht man ja fast noch Radsport Lindemann 

@Jens melde mich in der Woche per PN ;-)


----------



## Berrrnd (27. Februar 2012)

das erste bild ist definitiv schon älter. (habe nicht im album geguckt!)


----------



## -Kiwi- (27. Februar 2012)

Thx.

Ja, sind beide schon ein paar Tage alt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Porta-Mike (27. Februar 2012)

moin!



> Ja, sind beide schon ein paar Tage alt.


...aber trotzdem immer wieder schön.....

gruß

michael


----------



## Tycron (27. Februar 2012)

Endlich mal Bilder von der Bergseite, in der ich auch manchmal unterwegs bin. (siehe meine Fotos  )


----------



## Surfjunk (27. Februar 2012)

Endlich mal Bilder von der Bergseite wo ich noch NIE war. 
Dieses Jahr muss ich dort mal Scouten fahren.


----------



## -Kiwi- (27. Februar 2012)

Na, dann wird's Zeit!


----------



## Surfjunk (27. Februar 2012)

Da hab ich dann ja schon mal den Guido für gefunden 
Ist ja dein Einzugsgebiet.

Ach übrigens, hab mir deine Reifen Schlauch Kombi bestellt.


----------



## -Kiwi- (27. Februar 2012)

Ja, dieses Jahr wird es bestimmt mal klappen.
Gute Wahl zu den	Reifen und Schläuchen. Ich hab momentan meine Matschreifen drauf... Specialized Storm Control.
Bald kommen aber wieder die Minions drauf.

Gesendet von meinem SGS2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tier (27. Februar 2012)

Schöne Kanzelbilder. 

So könnte* es dort bei nem Nightride aussehen:







* könnte weil's keiner war.


----------



## Surfjunk (27. Februar 2012)

Trotzdem tolles Bild


----------



## slang (27. Februar 2012)

fett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Porta-Mike (27. Februar 2012)

moin!

jau, so könnte es sein . wir sollten ´mal abends los. 

dann nehme ich auch meine cam mit. 

gruß

michael


----------



## JENSeits (28. Februar 2012)

nettes Bild 

Mensch wenn es da jetzt noch deftig neblig wäre


----------



## poekelz (28. Februar 2012)

Cooles Bild, lohnt sich doch mal da oben einen NR zu machen!


----------



## Surfjunk (28. Februar 2012)

poekelz schrieb:


> Cooles Bild, lohnt sich doch mal da oben einen NR zu machen!



Dafür


----------



## JENSeits (28. Februar 2012)

Dann bitte mit 5-10 Mann ordentlich den Wald beleuchten im Stand ohne zuwackeln und bitte ein Bild von dahinten machen!


----------



## Surfjunk (28. Februar 2012)

Da ja ein Wahnsinns Wetter Umschwung bevorsteht, könnte man sowas ja mal mit ein paar Leuten ins Auge fassen. 
Muss ja nicht NR sein, könnten ja auch ne normale Tour auf der Seite machen. 

Kiwi, gibt es da auch ein paar Trails oder ist dort nur Forstweg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (28. Februar 2012)

Da gibt es einiges, wenn ich das richtig gehört habe


----------



## -Kiwi- (28. Februar 2012)

Moin.
Naja, es hält sich in Grenzen.
Man kann von zwei-drei Trails sprechen. Hauptaugenmerk ist die Strecke am Kaiser. Da geht (in unserer Umgebung) nichts 'drüber.

Gesendet von meinem SGS2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tycron (28. Februar 2012)

Die Strecke von der Portakanzel richtung Norden (links neben den Tischen) runter?


----------



## poekelz (28. Februar 2012)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> Moin.
> Naja, es hält sich in Grenzen.
> Man kann von zwei-drei Trails sprechen. Hauptaugenmerk ist die Strecke am Kaiser. Da geht (in unserer Umgebung) nichts 'drüber.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SGS2 mit Tapatalk



Also Früher  gabs da schon einige Trails auf der Ostseite der Porta, zwar jetzt nix gebautes für die S4-Franktion, sondern naturbelassene Singletrails.

Nammer Klippe - jetzt totales Verbotsgebiet, wie ich gehört habe.
Am Kneipp-Becken, da war ich vor Lichtjahren mal mit Björn und hab mich mächtig hin gepackt, von der Kanzel runter, dann ging es irgendwo hinter der ehem. Gaststätte (oder war es der Stein etwas weiter) noch im Zickzack nach Hausberge runter...

Aber der Berg wird nach Osten sehr schnell Schmal und in Porta ist er eben sehr steil...was für dicke Beine.


----------



## Berrrnd (28. Februar 2012)

Tycron schrieb:


> Die Strecke von der Portakanzel richtung Norden (links neben den Tischen) runter?



warum runter?

dort hoch ist die kunst.


----------



## Tier (28. Februar 2012)

Danke für euer Lob! 

Die Steigung dort ist schon nicht von schlechten Eltern.

Auf den Bildern kann man's vieleicht etwas erahnen:
















Habe die Bilder hier aber evtl. schonmal gezeigt. Dann dient es halt der Vorfreude auf den Sommääär. 

@ Mike: Nightride wäre lustig. Aber warten wir erstmal ab bis deine Lampe kommt (und ich mir evtl. auch eine besorgt hab) 

Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## kris. (28. Februar 2012)

Hach... Frühling... 

Günstig Lämpchen gibts hier. Hab mir auch grad eine besorgt.


----------



## -Kiwi- (28. Februar 2012)

Tycron schrieb:


> Die Strecke von der Portakanzel richtung Norden (links neben den Tischen) runter?



Ja, genau.


----------



## criscross (29. Februar 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> Hach... Frühling...
> 
> Günstig Lämpchen gibts hier. Hab mir auch grad eine besorgt.


 
oder hier : [ame="http://www.amazon.de/dp/B005WNUV9U/ref=pe_23451_28976611_pe_vfe_dt1"]ATC Kopflampe Stirnlampe Kopflicht Taschenlampe für: Amazon.de: Elektronik[/ame]

zwar etwas teuerer, aber dafür mit dem richtigen Reflektor !


----------



## JENSeits (29. Februar 2012)

Ich freue mich schon aufs Wochenende, oder wird das Wetter nicht sogut wie es gemeldet war? Dann gibts neue Bilder *hoff*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tycron (29. Februar 2012)

Da hoch hab ich ein Mal versucht  Eher ohne Erfolg.. war schieben angesagt. Umgeh das eh meist, indem ich in Bad Nammen hochfahre und mich dann über den Fernsehturm bis zur Portakanzel durchschlage. Und da runter .. dafür hab ich einfach nicht die Ausrüstung


----------



## Berrrnd (29. Februar 2012)

warum das?

ist doch nur ein schmaler, geschlungener, steiler trail ohne sprünge etc.

kann man mit dem hardtail sehr gut fahren. den bobbes ordentlich nach hinten und ab gehts.

runter kommen sie alle.


----------



## wiehenrenner (29. Februar 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Ich freue mich schon aufs Wochenende, oder wird das Wetter nicht sogut wie es gemeldet war? Dann gibts neue Bilder *hoff*


 
Lt. Agrarwetter.net am Samstag super, Sonntag eher bewölkt. Den Samstag habe ich bei der Family schon zum fahren gebucht


----------



## nextfriday (29. Februar 2012)

Ach, wer braucht schönes Wetter¿ Trotz Nieselregen, heute morgen mit Tori0909 ne schöne kleine Runde gedreht. Da hatten die	Trails flow wie Durchfall.


----------



## JENSeits (29. Februar 2012)

Klar aber solangsam mag ich die Sonne haben, nach den ganzen -10°C Fahrten ...

Samstag steht nen 80ter aufm Saal an :-!


----------



## nextfriday (29. Februar 2012)

Also von Sonne war im Wetterbericht von der Radiotante nicht die Rede, eher von dem gleichen Mist wie jetzt. :kotz: 
Der 80ste Geburtstag hat übrigens genauso viel sexappeal, wie der Umzug meiner Oma am Wochenende. : daumen:


----------



## Berrrnd (29. Februar 2012)

ach jungens, ihr tut mir soooo leid!


----------



## Porta-Mike (29. Februar 2012)

moin!



			
				k_star schrieb:
			
		

> warum das?
> 
> ist doch nur ein schmaler, geschlungener, steiler trail ohne sprünge etc.
> 
> ...



stimmt...gewicht nach hinten und dann runter.... nur das bremsen nicht vergessen. obwohl beim ersten ´mal war mir schon ein wenig mulmig...beim herunterfahren.... 

@ tycron: das ist doch eine schöne tour. von bad nammen bis hoch ins "nammer lager". von dort bis zum f-turm und dann mit viel schwung ´runter....



gruß

michael


----------



## Tycron (2. März 2012)

Jo.. heute mal wieder gemacht.. da es meine erste Fahrt dieses Jahr war, bin ich kaputt wie hulle. Hab nach der Abfahrt an der Portakanzel, zu der ich mich dann doch nochmal durchgerungen hab ,  dann auch noch den Kaiser besucht. Leider waren viele Wege im Wesergebirge mit Grünzeug und Ästen voll.




Das war dann bevor 2 Busse mit älteren Herrschaften aufmaschiert sind  Und muss dringend mal ne richtige Cam mitnehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (2. März 2012)

Dein Rad muss aber dringenst von der Style-Polizei kontrolliert werden.
Ständer, Reflektoren..


----------



## kris. (2. März 2012)

Auf dem Weg zur Arbeit macht sowas durchaus Sinn.


----------



## Tycron (2. März 2012)

Eben  Hab nur das eine und muss damit immer zum Bahnhof, deswegen lass ich es lieber "Verkehrssicher". Früher is schon immer das Taschengeld für fahren ohne Licht drauf gegangen, aber so engstirnig bin ich da nicht mehr. Und bevor ich in das Teil nun noch groß in was stylisches investiere, spar ich lieber auf ein Neues


----------



## Berrrnd (2. März 2012)

am kaiser bin ich eben auch 2mal vorbeigekommen.

welche wege sind denn mit ästen und grünzeug versperrt?
bei mir war heute alles frei.


----------



## Tycron (2. März 2012)

Meinte auch im Wesergebirge.. da is zB der Weg, der mehr oder weniger parallel zur Straße hoch zum Fernsehturm führt, teileweise komplett versperrt.. war etwas doof.


----------



## Berrrnd (2. März 2012)

ok, da haste recht. das ist aber schon länger so.

im letzten jahr konnte man dort ja auch nicht mehr so toll fahren. war ja irgendwann alles zugewuchert.

mal sehen auf welche seite vom berg es mich morgen verschlägt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (2. März 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> Auf dem Weg zur Arbeit macht sowas durchaus Sinn.



Der Weg zur Arbeit! Nen Ständer! 
So wie du arbeitest hätt ich gern mal Urlaub


----------



## Porta-Mike (2. März 2012)

moin!

@Tycron: laß dich nicht ägern ... hauptsache ist, das du fährst und das du spass an der ganzen sache hast....

aber wir wollen doch fotos sehen....einige von heute abend...






























gruß

michael


----------



## Berrrnd (2. März 2012)

wo ist den das im letzten bild?


----------



## Porta-Mike (3. März 2012)

moin!

ich denke ´mal da wirst du schon sehr oft vorbeigefahren sein..... 




....der steinbruch hinterm wasserwerk am "idiotenhügel"....

gruß

michael


----------



## kris. (3. März 2012)

slang schrieb:


> Der Weg zur Arbeit! Nen Ständer!
> So wie du arbeitest hätt ich gern mal Urlaub



Also ich meinte den zum Fahrrad abstellen!


----------



## Tier (3. März 2012)

@ Mike: Die Nightride-Shots sind ja ganz nice geworden! 

@ Tycron: Gute Einstellung! Hauptsache meine Dreckschlampe bringt mich von A nach B.


----------



## Tori0909 (3. März 2012)

Heute mal kurz im Furlbachtal gewesen....

Gruß Alex

Leider nur ne miese Handyaufnahme .....


----------



## kris. (3. März 2012)

Cool, da war ich heute auch. So gegen 15:30h.


----------



## Henning27 (4. März 2012)

Was ein Zufall 
Ich war gestern das erste Mal überhaupt dort -- wusste gar nicht, dass es sich dort so gut fahren lässt, das war eher ein Zufallsfund bei mir (wollte die Ecke eigtl. mal für Fotos auschecken).

Grüße


----------



## Tori0909 (4. März 2012)

Bin ich öfters unterwegs. Ist ja vor der Haustür.

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wiehenrenner (4. März 2012)

So anbei mal die Bilder von unserer heutigen Tour rund ums Lübbecker Bier-Mekka


----------



## JENSeits (4. März 2012)

Gut das meine Visage nicht drauf ist 

War ne nette Runde Heute!


----------



## wiehenrenner (4. März 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Gut das meine Visage nicht drauf ist
> 
> War ne nette Runde Heute!


 
Die kennt doch hier eh jeder.... bliebe nur zu klären wasPatrick da an seinem Trinkschlauch rumputzt..... *duck und wech* 

Jau hat Spass gemacht !


----------



## Zyran (4. März 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Gut das meine Visage nicht drauf ist
> 
> War ne nette Runde Heute!



Ja fand Ich auch, nur etwas kurz 

Mhm aufm letzten Pic entferne Ich gerade die Pferde********


----------



## wiehenrenner (4. März 2012)

Zyran schrieb:


> Ja fand Ich auch, nur etwas kurz
> 
> Mhm aufm letzten Pic entferne Ich gerade die Pferde********


 
Für mich wars perfekt, bin gestern schon 4 h draufgesessen, und so war ich passend zum Kaffee daheim 
Ausserdem war es nicht wirklich schön mit Luft in der hinteren Bremsleitung. Am letzten Trail lag der Druckpunkt wieder schön fest.... am Lenker


----------



## chucki_bo (4. März 2012)

Donner. Da war am Turm aber mächtig traffic heute. 
Erst Poekelz, Surfjunk und Sohn und ihr ...

Ich hatte heute leider ein Haustier. Kater


----------



## -Kiwi- (4. März 2012)

Hi.
Am Kaiser war's heute auch super. Waren mit 5 Mann unterwegs. 
Die Bodenverhältnisse waren vom Feinsten! Schön griffig!


Hier mal noch ein Pic aus dem letzten Jahr:







Rider: Ich
Foto: Melonenmann

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Zyran (4. März 2012)

wiehenrenner schrieb:


> Für mich wars perfekt, bin gestern schon 4 h draufgesessen, und so war ich passend zum Kaffee daheim
> Ausserdem war es nicht wirklich schön mit Luft in der hinteren Bremsleitung. Am letzten Trail lag der Druckpunkt wieder schön fest.... am Lenker



Ich war dieses we noch nicht unterwegs, deswegen noch jede Menge Energie  
Glaub ich gerne, Luft in der Leitung ist nie schön.


----------



## JENSeits (4. März 2012)

Ich habe noch etwas um die Qualität hier runterzuziehen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wiehenrenner (4. März 2012)

Macht der Fahrer auf den Bildern wieder wett


----------



## Surfjunk (4. März 2012)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Donner. Da war am Turm aber mächtig traffic heute.
> Erst Poekelz, Surfjunk und Sohn und ihr ...
> 
> Ich hatte heute leider ein Haustier. Kater



Jau und alle im 30 Minuten Takt.

Hier mal der Beweis das wir auch oben waren.
Sind komplett von Löhne nach Espelkamp gefahren.

Sohnemann ganz Stolz auf sein HotRock


----------



## slang (4. März 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Sohnemann ganz Stolz auf sein HotRock



Zu recht


----------



## -Kiwi- (5. März 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Jau und alle im 30 Minuten Takt.
> 
> Hier mal der Beweis das wir auch oben waren.
> Sind komplett von Löhne nach Espelkamp gefahren.
> ...



Mit dem Sohn durch den Wald shreddern... so muss das! 

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## wolfi (5. März 2012)

Ich habe gestern ebenfalls ein wenig dreck gesammelt...
gruß, wolfi.


----------



## gelöschter User (6. März 2012)

Was eine Tour 05.03.2012 ! Das "H" auf den Schildern steht glaube ich für HÖLLE. Knappe 100km und 10Std. von Horn Bad Meinberg zurück nach Steinhagen inkl. 30 km Falsche Richtung (Bad Driburg) gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nextfriday (6. März 2012)

Stimmt, die 100km Marke kann schon mal einige Schwielen am A***h verursachen  Aber schon die Abfahrt vom Velmerstot ist jeden Schmerz wert  Übrigens tolle Pics : daumen:


----------



## Waldwichtel (6. März 2012)

Lass das mit der Tragepassage nicht unseren k_star sehen! 
... er wäre da mit seinem HT nahezu hochgeflogen. 


... Späßchen, Kai!


----------



## Amokles (6. März 2012)

Pohli2606 schrieb:


> Das "H" auf den Schildern steht glaube ich für HÖLLE.


----------



## Berrrnd (6. März 2012)

.


----------



## crossboss (6. März 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> sowas gibts im harz bei geilsten mtb-rennen überhaupt auch.
> und sowas ist fahrbar. vorletztes jahr sind die besten diese passagen angeblich gefahren. letztes jahr war es feucht, da ging das nicht.
> 
> aber sowas ist mal eine herausforderung!




genau so isses 

k star: zu Deiner Fußnote:

Federweg ersetzt keine Fahrtechnik, das stimmt oft ! 
Es stimmt aber auch das man bei gleichguter Fahrtechnik mit viel Federweg oft schneller ist. Sicherer will ich gar nicht sagen, weil man eben schneller ist und das wenig Fehler verzeiht.
Es gibt nen stimmigen Motocrosserspruch dazu.

"Federweg ist nur durch noch mehr Federweg ersetzbar!"

Motocross kann man natürlich am leichtesten mit Abfahrtsradsport vergleichen.

Übrigends greifen immer mehr Mtb Profis gerne mal zum XC-Fully wenns richtig ruppig wird. Weil das die Muskulatur entlastet und letztendlich schneller macht. Aber das weist du ja selbst. Bestes Beispiel ist der Tscheche mit seinem Spezialized Epic  
Nix für ungut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jörg

shice ist ja Offtopic sorry ich schiebs besser rüber !


----------



## criscross (6. März 2012)

war heute im Yeti Land unterwegs, konnte aber keins von Zotteltieren finden ;-)


----------



## kris. (6. März 2012)

Kann ja nicht immer aufpassen!


----------



## Sado-Uwe (6. März 2012)

Moin. 
Heute war ich auch endlich mal wieder unterwegs. Hier mal ein paar Bilder:

"Zwetschenbrink" Lügde:





Bei den "sieben Quellen" (vor kurzem war hier noch alles voller Bäume):





höchster Punkt "auf dem Hagen":





Diese Bank wurde extra für uns Biker zu Erholung weich gepolstert:





Dachsbauten oberhalb vom "Blomberger Weg":










schön dreckig wieder zu Hause:










Tschüß 

  Sado-Uwe


----------



## kris. (7. März 2012)

Schöne Runde!


----------



## chucki_bo (8. März 2012)

Saucool   - mit dem dreckigen Bock in den Hausflur  noch cooler : an der Tapete anlehnen

Ich hätte schon meine Papiere @home


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfs.Blut (9. März 2012)

Erst wollte ich ja nicht, aus Angst auf dem Weg zu krepieren.. aber dann packte mich der Ehrgeiz.. von Detmold City aus (Fachhochschule Architektur) gings Richtung Hiddesen zum Heidental und von dort den (vielleicht auch nur für mich) teufelhaften Anstieg zum Bielstein hoch!

Und das mit nur einer kurzen Pause zwischendurch... ich bin zwar fast seitlich umgekippt, aber was solls 




Besagte Pause und mal ein Bikefoto




Immer mal wieder ein Blick nach oben..




Und irgendwann... irgendwann... hab ich ihn tatsächlich erreicht. Damit habe ich mich heute selbst überrascht. Das Gesicht nach dem erfolgreichen Ansieg erspare ich euch und lasse es unverlinkt im Fotoalbum 




Ich weis nich obs der Sauerstoffmangel oder die durch jahrelange Untätigkeit selten so stark vertretenen Endorphine waren und meine Beine irgendwie auch seltsamerweise noch gut mitspielten nach einer kurzen Rast, wollte ich noch kurz zum Hermann rüberschaun. Gesagt getan.. Handy raus, auffe Karte geguckt (ich kenn mich rein garnicht aus) und ne Strecke rüber gesucht weil das GPS nicht funktionierte (oder Locus nicht, keine Ahnung)








Und ihn auch erreicht, den guten alten Herrn.







Danach dann noch die Abfahrt bei der ich keine Zeit für Fotos hatte. Unfair das man so lange strampeln muss um dann so verdammt schnell wieder unten zu sein  Nur den Hermannstrail müsst ihr mir bei Zeiten mal zeigen, ich bin nur so ne seltsame Schotterpiste runter, war langweilig, bin ich wohl irgendwo falsch runter 

Fazit: Auch wenn die kleine Runde für viele wohl ein absoluter Klacks ist bin ich stolz auf mich  Mein erster richtiger Hügel den ich bezwungen hab. Und kein Gedanke mehr an Lenkerfarben


----------



## RolfK (9. März 2012)

nicht schlecht

Der Einstieg in den Trail ist so schlecht zu sehen, wäre purer Zufall. Wollte da auch schon immer mal wieder und gucken, was die da letztes Jahr so gebaut haben.


----------



## Zyran (9. März 2012)

Wir haben alle klein angefangen


----------



## kris. (9. März 2012)

Jaaaa, der Anstieg zum Bielstein hat schon so manchen geschafft. 

Schöne Runde, wir sind stolz auf Dich!


----------



## Jayesso (9. März 2012)

Erst zum Bielstein hoch und dann noch zum Hermann ... nicht schlecht.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (9. März 2012)

Danke, dass wollte ich hören 

Wenn man erstmal da oben ist kann man die Runde ja echt super variieren und endlos in die Länge ziehen wenn man will. Ich muss mir die Tage unbedingt mal ne vernünftige Karte von der Gegend besorgen, dieses rumscrollen auf dem winzigen Bildschirm nervt unendlich. Vielleicht sollte ich den Anstieg einfach mindestens einmal die Woche mit ins Programm nehmen und von da aus die Gegend mal erkunden, schaden kanns mit Sicherheit nicht  

Erstaunlich wie schnell das Hirn diese absolute Schinderei verdrängt, es kommt mir gerade vor als wärs nix gewesen  Is wahrscheinlich einer der Gründe warum man diesen Sport länger als nur eine Tour betreibt


----------



## JENSeits (10. März 2012)

Ich habs mal verschoben ... da wos hingehört


----------



## Rischer (11. März 2012)




----------



## JENSeits (11. März 2012)

Gut! Ist das der Fotobaum-Trail?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (11. März 2012)

Heute, auf der So.-Tour um den Herrmann mit Rolf, Crisscross , Kris und Crossboss. Kleiner Sprung in der Abfahrt. Wo darf ich nicht sagen
Leider war ich nicht scharf genug oder mein _*Genius LT 30 in freier Wildbahn*_ hat den Kameramann erschreckt
 Jörg


----------



## JENSeits (11. März 2012)

Ich war mal so frei es einzufügen 

Mensch da wäre ich Heute echt gerne dabeigewesen ...!


----------



## crossboss (11. März 2012)

Danke bei mir wars noch zu groß


----------



## kris. (11. März 2012)

Huh, der ist aber neu, glaube ich.

Äckschn!


----------



## crossboss (11. März 2012)

Jenseits:

ich habs mal selbst verschoben in Stammtisch


----------



## RolfK (11. März 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Mensch da wäre ich Heute echt gerne dabeigewesen ...!



Komm doch mal rüber, denke das lohnt sich. Außerdem gibbet dann vielleicht vernünftige Fotos und Videos, bei den Fotos hab ich schonmal versagt heut, wie du oben sehen kannst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (11. März 2012)

Das kann ich doch nicht besser als du!


----------



## 230691 (11. März 2012)

Wie ich sehe, haben die Jungs da oben bisschen aufgeräumt. War auch bitter nötig nach dem ganzen Regen im Dezember.
Wenn meine Klöten wieder in Ordnung sind, komme ich mit

Achja, es geht in 3-4 Wochen sehr wahrscheinlich nach Bocholt zu Rose =)
muss mich mal beraten lassen etc.


----------



## criscross (11. März 2012)

gibts einen neuen Sattel ?


----------



## 230691 (11. März 2012)

ne den bekomme ich nächste Woche per Post (den ich hoffentlich nicht brauchen werde)

Es geht dabei um ein nettes Uncle Jimbo 
Hab mir da ein bisschen was in Kopf gesetzt und da muss ich mal schauen ob ich das auch wirklich durch ziehe.


----------



## RolfK (11. März 2012)

Ah, da magste doch nicht bis zum Herbst warten


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (11. März 2012)

Wie das halt so is


----------



## kris. (11. März 2012)

criscross schrieb:


> gibts einen neuen Sattel ?



Neue Klöten!


----------



## RolfK (11. März 2012)

Mit 20 Jahren schon??? Was soll das erst werden, wenn ihm zusätzlich noch (s)eine Frau auf den Sack geht und es nicht nur am Biken liegen kann - schlechte Aussichten


----------



## ohneworte (12. März 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Ich war mal so frei es einzufügen
> 
> Mensch da wäre ich Heute echt gerne dabeigewesen ...!



Du bist ja in Bremen auf dem Pommestrail unterwegs gewesen!


----------



## crossboss (12. März 2012)

Sonntag beim Endurobiken am Herrmännchen. RolfK. hat noch was nettes nachgeliefert . Diesmal etwas schärfer. Sohnemann Yannik (Blaues Männchen) hat den alten Papa noch  schön vorm Sprung angefeuert und etwas abgelenkt. Aber egal, hat ja zum Glück geklappt. 
Danke fürs Filmen Rolf!Jörg

Scheiß das mit dem Video klappt irgendwie nicht bei mir-zu blöd! Ich muß noch etwas üben
https://service.gmx.net/de/cgi/dere...tuarv.78&uid=Nzg2MUghF2dIRtwlm3AwkFFIXCokUtTX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (12. März 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Sonntag beim Endurobiken am Herrmännchen. RolfK. hat noch was nettes nachgeliefert . Diesmal etwas schärfer. Sohnemann Yannik (Blaues Männchen) hat den alten Papa noch  schön vorm Sprung angefeuert und etwas abgelenkt. Aber egal hat ja zum Glück geklappt.
> Danke fürs Filmen Rolf!Jörg
> 
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/19573


 

Bin ich der Einzige der keinen Sprung sieht?
Oder ist das der kleine Teil vom Film wo der Autofokus funktioniert hat?!?


----------



## crossboss (12. März 2012)

Irgendwie wurde das Video nicht komplett hochgeladen, auf meine Seite. Auch beim 2ten Mal nur 10 von 28 sek. Vieleicht zu groß15,5 MB. Muß ich erstmal bearbeiten schade


----------



## kris. (12. März 2012)

Hmmm. Dateigröße geht eigentlich bis 500MB...


----------



## crossboss (12. März 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> Hmmm. Dateigröße geht eigentlich bis 500MB...



Ich habs schon 3mal versucht. Jetzt kann ich die Videofetzen nicht mal im Album wieder löschenmerkwürdig.
Vieleicht weis der Admin RatJörg


----------



## -Kiwi- (12. März 2012)

Hi.
Ich konnte das komplette Video (28 Sekunden) mit meinem Handy anschauen. Keine Probleme gehabt.

Gesendet von meinem SGS2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JENSeits (12. März 2012)

Im Stammtisch beantworte ich gerne die Videofragen, soweit ich das kann 

Nicht ganz OWL, aber ontopic ein Bild vom durchschlendern der Bremer Passion ...


----------



## crossboss (12. März 2012)

Mistake


----------



## -Kiwi- (12. März 2012)

Zitat: 
Dieses Video ist mit einem bereits hochgeladenen Video identisch.
Das tut uns leid.


Lösch' das alte Video mal.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## crossboss (12. März 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=xvETpN9yxd4

Ok bei mir läufts jetzt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfs.Blut (12. März 2012)

Ne leider nicht.


----------



## -Kiwi- (12. März 2012)

Läuft auf meinem Rechner ohne Probleme.
Auf meinem Handy ebenfalls.


----------



## ohneworte (12. März 2012)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> Läuft auf meinem Rechner ohne Probleme.



Hier auch!


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (12. März 2012)

Jetzt läuft bei mir auch! HALLO PAPA


----------



## JENSeits (16. März 2012)




----------



## Tier (16. März 2012)

Schönes Bild!
Die Bäume haben nur etwas viel _Schräglage_.
Darf ich das mal korrigiert einstellen?

Und was von eben..
Mike in Action (leider nur aus ner GoPro Aufnahme entnommen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kiwi- (16. März 2012)

Sonnenuntergang an der Porta:


----------



## JENSeits (16. März 2012)

@ Tier:  Die GoPro-Mitzieher passen doch so 
Danke! Ich habs selber mal berichtigt, hatte ich mal gar nicht drauf geachtet! Passiert bei einem "Ausm-dem-Handgelenk-Foto" aber recht schnell  Und dann einfach blind hochladen ... jaja ^^


@Kiwi: Großes Athmosphäre!


----------



## nextfriday (16. März 2012)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> Sonnenuntergang an der Porta:



Und da geht er hin, der Erste und laut Wetterbericht auch vorerst Letzte richtige Frühlingstag.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (17. März 2012)

Und ick hab ihn auch jenutzt! Schön 3 Stunden im Teuto umhergeirrt weils GPS auf einmal nichtmehr ging, bin am Ende irgendwo Nähe Gauseköte rausgekommen und hab mehr Höhenmeter gemacht als ich eigentlich wollte, dementsprechend fühlen sich auch meine Beine an  Trotzdem gute Fortschritte, vor 2 Wochen wäre ich daran noch gescheitert und hätte auf einem gefangenen Reh aus dem Wald geritten werden müssen!


----------



## Waldwichtel (17. März 2012)

Hier auch noch ein Schnappschuss von unserer heutigen Tour nach
Borgholzhausen. Dank auch an Olaf, der Mann hinter der Kamera!


----------



## funkenritter (18. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

Pium ist immer eine Reisewert .
Das Bild mit den Lamas ist aber noch auf dem Haller Hoheitsgebiet entstanden und zu dem ist an der Mödsiekstraße dort echt was los. 
Kann schon mal passieren das dort ein ganzer Berg in den Steinbruch rutscht.

http://www.westfalen-blatt.de/nachr...d]=618&cHash=af8e9ae019d6dc030b888e2985f8e4c7

Gruß funkenritter


----------



## crossboss (18. März 2012)

Wow das sind ja gewaltige Abbrüche


----------



## nextfriday (18. März 2012)

Saugut!!!





Heute trotz nassem Arsch noch ne echte Gaudi gehabt


----------



## Surfjunk (18. März 2012)

Ich sehe nix


----------



## kris. (18. März 2012)

Icke och nisch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tori0909 (18. März 2012)

Nischt zu sehen


----------



## JENSeits (18. März 2012)

ist ja wie am Anfang der RBMH-Übertragung Heute


----------



## Luggi2000 (18. März 2012)

Schade , sehe auch nix !!!


----------



## nextfriday (18. März 2012)

Jetzt bessaa?!
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/[url=h...e6ld48593c2/medium_IMG_1456.JPG?0[/img][/url]


----------



## slang (19. März 2012)

Ja


----------



## kris. (19. März 2012)

Jaaaaa! Bilders! 

Sieht nach ner schönen Runde aus.


----------



## Luggi2000 (19. März 2012)

Cool ! Wer is der kl. Dicke ???


----------



## slang (19. März 2012)

Luggi2000 schrieb:


> Cool ! Wer is der kl. Dicke ???



Ob er sich jetzt noch outen möchte


----------



## nextfriday (19. März 2012)

Luggi2000 schrieb:


> Cool ! Wer is der kl. Dicke ???



Wieso? Habe ich etwa vergessen die Hose zu schließen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funkenritter (20. März 2012)

Moin moin zusammen,
gestern nee schnelle Runde durch Borgholzhausen gedreht und die Gelegenheit genutzt das neue Wahrzeichen von Pium abzulichten.
Blöd, Bike steht im Weg, aber ich denk den Propeller sieht man trotzdem. Kein Wunder bei 126m Höhe. Die beiden alten Windräder, 
die vorher da standen, waren halb so groß.







Gruß funkenritter


----------



## Porta-Mike (20. März 2012)

moin!

ich war heute auch wieder unterwegs....











gruß

michael


----------



## -Kiwi- (20. März 2012)

Hi Michael.
Wo warst du da?  

Gesendet von meinem SGS2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Porta-Mike (21. März 2012)

moin!

danke k-star . besser hätte ich es nicht beschreiben können....

gruß

michael


----------



## kris. (21. März 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> fahrtrichtung ist aber auf beiden bildern anders herum.


 
Das kann schonmal für Verwirrung sorgen. 

Es haben sich schon Wanderer verlaufen die sich jeden markanten Baum oder Stein eingeprägt haben. Nur eben von der falschen Seite...


----------



## Waldwichtel (21. März 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> Das kann schonmal für Verwirrung sorgen.
> 
> Es haben sich schon Wanderer verlaufen die sich jeden markanten Baum oder Stein eingeprägt haben. Nur eben von der falschen Seite...



Da ist es dann von Vorteil, wenn man wir ihr Yetis das Revier durch wildes Urinieren markiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Porta-Mike (21. März 2012)

moin!



> Das kann schonmal für Verwirrung sorgen.



....zu einfach darf man es auch nicht machen.....

gruß

michael


----------



## Tier (21. März 2012)

Feine Bilder, Mike!
Schön das deine Cam wieder funzt. 

---------

Da ich mal was an Kondyzion und Fitnezz (ich kann die Wörter ja nichtmal schreiben!) tun muss, hab ich heut mal meinen Schweinehund überwunden und mich zu ner Feierabendrunde durchgerungen. 
Es sind nur 15km geworden, aber das ist ja ausbaufähig.
Jetzt muss ich das nur konseckwent (wieder so'n Wort) durchziehen... 

Pilders:

Fehlfokus-Effekt (NATÜRLICH so gewollt *huuuuust*)







Und der scharfe Rest...
















Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## Porta-Mike (21. März 2012)

moin!

@tier: cool.....geht doch, wo jetzt die tage etwas länger werden. ich habe heute meinen hocker ein bischen gesäubert und dann anschließend ( später nachmittag) noch etwas an der weser geradelt.






gruß

michael


----------



## Waldwichtel (21. März 2012)

So ne schöne Wesertour würde mir auch gefallen. Verlaufen die Wege eigentlich größtenteils direkt neben der Weser oder meistens abseits? Und wo kann man direkt an der Weser nen schönes Päuschen bei Kaffee und Kuchen einlegen?

Gruß
Lars


----------



## criscross (21. März 2012)

die kannst du auch mit dem Dampfer machen


----------



## Porta-Mike (21. März 2012)

moin!

von hameln nach rinteln ist es sehr schön. größtenteils radwege und auch schön an der weser. von rinteln bis porta ( kraftwerk veltheim im hintergrund von meinem foto ) ist es nicht so prickelnd. teilsweise muß man auf stark befahrenen straßen radeln und von der weser sieht man auch nichts. vom kraftwerk über vlotho bis zur porta westfalica ist es recht nett und man kann die weser sehen. 
die strecke porta minden geht teilweise direkt an der weser entlang. die schönste strecke ist von minden bis petershagen. dort fährt man teilweise 2 meter neben der weser.
lokalitäten gibt es einige. in bad oeynhausen hat die "weserhütte" seit anfang des jahres geöffnet. in minden gibt es den "radlertreff schiffsmühle". lecker kuchen und kaffee.

gruß

michael


----------



## nextfriday (21. März 2012)

Ich kann den Diemelradweg da nur sehr empfehlen, Landschaftlich echt Klasse und verläuft fast immer parallel zum Fluss.  .


----------



## -Kiwi- (21. März 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> sag mal, kennst du eure trails nicht?
> 
> das erste bild ist der schmale weg am steinbruch, wenn man auf dem kammweg aus richtung lutternsche egge kommt und dann halb links abbiegt. (abgrund ist dann links)
> 
> ...


Danke.


----------



## Tier (21. März 2012)

Porta-Mike schrieb:


> dort fährt man teilweise 2 meter neben der weser.
> lokalitäten gibt es einige. in bad oeynhausen hat die "weserhütte" seit anfang des jahres geöffnet. in minden gibt es den "radlertreff schiffsmühle". lecker kuchen und kaffee.



Gut, gut, gut zu wissen. Du weißt ja das ich dir noch Suff und Mampf schulde! Von unserem "Nightride" nach Minden.


----------



## Tycron (21. März 2012)

Porta-Mike schrieb:


> die schönste strecke ist von minden bis petershagen. dort fährt man teilweise 2 meter neben der weser.
> lokalitäten gibt es einige.


Das kann ich bestätigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. März 2012)

von Heute:


----------



## kris. (24. März 2012)

Sieht gut aus! 
Die Strecke für Ostermontag?


----------



## Porta-Mike (25. März 2012)

moin!

das tier ( tobi ) und ich waren gestern abend unterwegs. diesmal haben wir 2 unserer hobby´s verbunden......grillen und radeln 












gruß

michael


----------



## JENSeits (25. März 2012)

Geiles Ding! 


Ich glaube das kopiere ich mal, wenn ich darf?! 

Erst 3 Stunden Trails und dann 2 Stunden grillen und direkt in der angebrochenen Dunkelheit 2 weitere Stunden Trails


----------



## Tier (25. März 2012)

Das hier find ich noch schicker. 






War aber gut. Nen BBQ is immer drin.


----------



## kris. (25. März 2012)

Ahhhh, das gute Fiskars Beil!


----------



## Porta-Mike (25. März 2012)

moin!



> Ahhhh, das gute Fiskars Beil!




.....damit kann man auch yetis zur strecke bringen.....

gruß

michael


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (25. März 2012)

Leider das einzige Beweisfoto von der heutigen Tour


----------



## criscross (25. März 2012)

du lebst ja gesund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfs.Blut (25. März 2012)

klar, ich will ja schließlich 100 werden, da muss man einiges an fleisch, zwiebeln, bier und Käse für vertilgen! Von nichts kommt nichts 

EDIT: Das rote da sind übrigens Tomaten, die.. äh.. haun alles wieder raus!


----------



## kris. (25. März 2012)

Porta-Mike schrieb:


> .....damit kann man auch yetis zur strecke bringen.....
> 
> gruß
> 
> michael



*hüstel*
Ich hab die Fiskars Spaltaxt.


----------



## JENSeits (25. März 2012)

Wer kennt die Stelle?


----------



## JENSeits (25. März 2012)

und für die Hinterrad-Hater unter uns ein bisl Zündstoff:

"wenn der Fotograf mal wieder länger braucht -- Wartezeit überbrücken =)"


----------



## chucki_bo (25. März 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Wer kennt die Stelle?



Ende des alten Kammwegs direkt vor der B239 Brücke. 
Horst Höhe. 

Kto. Nr. Für meinen Gewinn hast Du per PN bekommen. 

N8


----------



## JENSeits (25. März 2012)

Right 

Nur das es der alte Kammweg ist wusste ich nicht - hat sich schon gelohnt 
Gewinn kommt direkt aufs Konto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Porta-Mike (25. März 2012)

moin!



> *hüstel*
> Ich hab die Fiskars Spaltaxt.



....ok.....´hast gewonnen.....

gruß

michael


----------



## Porta-Mike (26. März 2012)

moin!



> Ich glaube das kopiere ich mal, wenn ich darf?!



natürlich darfst du das kopieren und mach schöne fotos.....denn das lagerfeuer und die bikes zu fotografieren....war nicht so leicht 

gruß

michael


----------



## JENSeits (26. März 2012)

das stimmt! Das wird schwer mit Handy / HD2 
trotzdem wirds bestimmt mal einen Versuch diesen Sommer finden


----------



## Waldwichtel (29. März 2012)

Hier noch ein Foto von meiner gestrigen Abendtour. 





... ich bitte die schlechte Qualität zu entschuldigen, aber ich hatte nur mein Handy zum fotografieren zur Hand.


----------



## slang (29. März 2012)

Mit der Foto-Quali können wir leben, aber dieses Motiv


----------



## Waldwichtel (29. März 2012)

slang schrieb:


> Mit der Foto-Quali können wir leben, aber dieses Motiv



Was kann denn der arme Baum dafür das er da steht?!?


----------



## kris. (29. März 2012)

Ich muss bei dem Bike immer an die Mexikaner und ihre Lowrider denken. Warum nur?!?


----------



## Waldwichtel (29. März 2012)

Nix Lowrider ... FLOWRIDER !!!


----------



## kris. (29. März 2012)

Fehlt noch der Kettenlenker und die Bommelgirlande!


----------



## nextfriday (29. März 2012)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Nix Lowrider ... FLOWRIDER !!!



Ich lach mich weg : lol: : daumen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_Shot (29. März 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> Fehlt noch der Kettenlenker und die Bommelgirlande!



und die Fuzzy Dices, aber sonst


----------



## slang (30. März 2012)

Das Wetter ist ja grad nicht so doll. 
Etwas zur Aufheiterung.

Das Bild wurde Mitte März geknipst.
Man beachte den wolkenfreien Himmel.


----------



## nextfriday (30. März 2012)

Hab grade mal ganz vorsichtig den Langzeitwetterbericht angeschaut, dass siht da auch in absehbarer Zeit nit besser aus  Also mehr solche Bilder


----------



## criscross (30. März 2012)

also eher so was bei 0 - Grad


----------



## Waldwichtel (30. März 2012)

... oder lieber das Original! Oft kopiert ... nie erreicht!


----------



## crossboss (30. März 2012)

He stimmt, die Flora sieht schön aus Waldi!


----------



## JENSeits (30. März 2012)

schlechteres Wetter = kalt?


----------



## slang (30. März 2012)

Als Osterhäschen kannst uns das jetzt aber nicht verkaufen


----------



## criscross (30. März 2012)

hast du auch eins im Osterhasen Kostüm ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (30. März 2012)

gebt mir son Kostüm in XL und ich fahrs am Ostermontag!


----------



## Waldwichtel (30. März 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> He stimmt, die Flora sieht schön aus Waldi!



Wie gesagt, es ist ja auch das Original!


----------



## slang (30. März 2012)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, es ist ja auch das Original!



Moment mal.
Das ist das Original:




Kurz vorher gabs nen Bild von Goonies und Sumses Plastikzeugs, aber das zählt ja nich 

Shoti hatte keine Zeit, da musste ich da alleine hin


----------



## JENSeits (30. März 2012)

Fotobattle? Da klinke ich mich einfach mal mit ein!
Nahezu perfekter Bunny übern Hügel, was?


----------



## slang (30. März 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Nahezu perfekter Bunny übern Hügel, was?



Alter Schwede, bist ja echt nen mutiger Hecht


----------



## JENSeits (30. März 2012)

oohjjaaaa! Sitzen kann ich gar nicht mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tori0909 (30. März 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Fotobattle? Da klinke ich mich einfach mal mit ein!
> Nahezu perfekter Bunny übern Hügel, was?


 
Alter Du traust Dich ja was


----------



## JENSeits (30. März 2012)

so jetzt seid ihr gefragt!


----------



## ohneworte (30. März 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Fotobattle? Da klinke ich mich einfach mal mit ein!
> Nahezu perfekter Bunny übern Hügel, was?



In Hiddenhausen ist aber auch ein Bikepark für Dich todesmutigen  entstanden!


----------



## JENSeits (30. März 2012)

los jetzt - ich will was von euch sehen sonst poste ich weiter!


----------



## ohneworte (30. März 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> los jetzt - ich will was von euch sehen sonst poste ich weiter!



Ich hab nix aus OWL!


----------



## wiehenrenner (2. April 2012)

So anbei mal einige Bilder von unserem Ausflug in den Bikepark Warstein.


----------



## Surfjunk (2. April 2012)

Das sieht da aber sehr locker aus. 
Da wird sich mein Sohnemann freuen.


----------



## JENSeits (2. April 2012)

warte mal das Bildmaterial der DH ab.
aber für deinen Sohnemann wird etwas dabei sein


----------



## Surfjunk (2. April 2012)

Suche ja eher was Kindertaugliches, das sieht da schon gut aus.


----------



## wiehenrenner (2. April 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Suche ja eher was Kindertaugliches, das sieht da schon gut aus.


 
Jetzt weiss ich auch warum ich nicht auf die Fresse gegangen bin, wir waren auf der Kinderstrecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (2. April 2012)

wiehenrenner schrieb:


> jetzt weiss ich auch warum ich nicht auf die fresse gegangen bin, wir waren auf der kinderstrecke


----------



## the_Shot (2. April 2012)

Jupp, alles Kindergarten


----------



## Tabletop84 (2. April 2012)

Wie hoch ist eigentlich der Höhenunterschied in Kallenhardt? Können ja eigentlich nicht mehr als 60m sein wenn ich das bei Google Earth richtig interpretiere.


----------



## wolfi (3. April 2012)

moin,
kann schon hinkommen, der hügel ist nicht sooo hoch.
aber dafür haben sie die wenigen höhenmeter optimal verwertet
gruß
wolfi


----------



## Amokles (3. April 2012)

ist der herr mit dem sixsixone helm und dem trek scatch etwa user"Farmersdaughter"?


----------



## RolfK (3. April 2012)

Jepp, das isser


----------



## Amokles (3. April 2012)

so klein ist die bikewelt  dem scartch hätten deine blauen felgen auch gut gestanden


----------



## RolfK (3. April 2012)

Das ist ein wenig zu viel, meinste nicht. Mir persönlich ist das so schon zu viel. Die Felgen sind auch dunkler als das Blau vom Scratch.


----------



## kris. (3. April 2012)

@Rolf Du fährst ja auch nen Stealth-Bike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolfK (3. April 2012)

Nee auch nicht ganz, mittlerweile sind rote statt schwarze Pedale dran, also schon recht bunt für meine Verhältnisse


----------



## Waldwichtel (6. April 2012)

So, war ne klasse Karfreitagstour heute. Vilsendorf - Uni - Eiserner Anton - Bienenschmidt - und wieder zurück.

Hier war ich auf dem Hinweg mit TheShot im kleinen Bikepark an der Uni. Dummerweise hatte ich vor dem Sprung vergessen 
die Stütze zu versenken und zu allem übel hatte ich Eggbeater montiert. Aber nach einer unsanften Landung und wahnsinnigen 
Schmerzen nach dem Sattelkontakt war alles halb so wild. Nochmal mache ich das aber nicht. Zumindest nicht mit nur 100mm Federweg. 
Schade dass Shoti das Foto vom Absprung nicht gelungen ist, da der falsche Kameramodus eingestellt war. 





Nach der Tour hatte ich 63km aufm Tacho. War schon ne ordentlich Strecke heut. Slang, Sonne und Sumsemann waren ebenfalls dabei.










Hier die Strecke:

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=ejhfxnrwpzfkmvao

Und Kai!!! Bevor ich jetzt von Dir höre das Du in der Zeit 2x die Erde umrundet hättest ... neben einem längeren Aufenthalt 
im Bienenschmidt und einem Zwischenstop bei Sumsemann, sind wir nur mit moderatem Tempo unterwegs gewesen, bei dem man 
auch nen netten Plausch halten konnte.  Die Gesamtzeit betrug übrigens nicht 6h 15min sondern 5h 30min.


----------



## Sumsemann (6. April 2012)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Und Kai!!! Bevor ich jetzt von Dir höre das Du in der Zeit 2x die Erde umrundet hättest ... neben einem längeren Aufenthalt
> im Bienenschmidt und einem Zwischenstop bei Sumsemann, sind wir nur mit moderatem Tempo unterwegs gewesen, bei dem man
> auch nen netten Plausch halten konnte.  Die Gesamtzeit betrug übrigens nicht 6h 15min sondern 5h 30min.


----------



## RolfK (6. April 2012)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Schade dass Shoti das Foto vom Absprung nicht gelungen ist




Hab grad ein deja vu


----------



## Waldwichtel (6. April 2012)

Ich versteh Dich, so kann ich ja viel erzählen. Vielleicht hätte Sascha noch meine blauen Innenschenkel und den lädierten Arsch fotografieren sollen, aber der lag ja lachend am Boden!


----------



## slang (6. April 2012)

"Arsch-Fotos" hatten wir von dir hier auch schon, brauchen wir nicht nochmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (6. April 2012)




----------



## Waldwichtel (6. April 2012)

Zu 1) Stimmt Speed musste da haben, aber ich war nicht sicher ob ich schnell genug bin und hatte daher bin kurz vorm Absprung pedaliert.

Zu 2) Sascha war davon ausgegangen das die Kamera im Sportmodus ist und wollte ne Serienaufnahme machen. Leider hatte ich noch den Porträtmodus eingestellt und die Einzelaufnahme. 

Zu 3) Hmm, kann ich nichts zu sagen.

Zu 4) Bin zwar kein Konditionswunder aber ich war früher in der BMX-Szene aktiv und daher bin ich immer noch relativ risikofreundlich. Im Nachhinein war es allerdings total leichtsinnig, da ich nicht mal Protektoren trug, waren ja auch nur auf nem kurzen ungeplanten Zwischenstopp da.

Zu 5) Da haste Recht! Unsere BMX's waren ja sogar ungefedert und wenn ich daran denke wo wir da überall runtergesprungen sind. 

Aber was soll's! Ich werde nächstes mal ne Spiegelreflexkamera mitnehmen und mich besser vorbereiten (Flats, Protektoren, Sattelstütze versenken). Dann gibt's auch nette Flugfotos.


----------



## chucki_bo (7. April 2012)

Gestern im Wiehen....

Vermutlich den schönsten Tag um Ostern erwischt 





Mehr Fotos auf unserer HP

Later
chucki_bo


----------



## JENSeits (7. April 2012)

und Beide mitm Fullface!


----------



## RolfK (7. April 2012)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Mehr Fotos auf unserer HPo




Am besten find ich 'Alter Mann im Liegestuhl'


----------



## kris. (7. April 2012)

Rein stimmungsmässig ist No. 6 mein Favorit.
Würde in SW bestimmt auch gut aussehen.


----------



## kris. (7. April 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> ...ich kenne den spot nicht, also weiss ich auch nicht wie anfahrt und landung aussehen....



Aber trotzdem mehr Durchblick als Fahrer und Fotograph? Respekt!


----------



## Waldwichtel (7. April 2012)

Ok ok, ich gebe mich geschlagen. Kai's Zweifel waren natürlich berechtigt. 
Ist schon übel was die da in den Wald gezimmert haben. Würde da gerne 
mal einen springen sehen, aber gestern waren Sascha und ich die Einzigen
vor Ort. Ich mag ja manchmal eine wenig verrückt rüberkommen, aber so
bescheuert bin ich dann doch nicht. 
Aber Jörg ist ja öfters an der Uni, vielleicht ist er da schon drüber geflogen.


----------



## Poldie13 (7. April 2012)

Bei Youtube gibts einige Videos von den Unibikern aber die meisten sind schon sehr alt  meistens von 2009
Habs mir dort auch mal zu fuß angeguckt letztes jahr, da muss ich unbedingt mal mit bike hin bin aber noch nicht zu gekommen


----------



## CicliB (7. April 2012)

Wenn man die Kiddies so springen sieht, dann sieht das so einfach aus
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8srA3VwJyFQ"]Unibiker Dirt Bielefeld 2011      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (7. April 2012)

Ich war Heute ein wenig locker rumrollen in der Nachbarstadt ...





Achja, sind alles GoPro-Schnappschüsse ...


----------



## Surfjunk (7. April 2012)

Schöne Kollage Jens. 
Gefallen mir in letzter Zeit sehr gut solche Bilder. 
Erstaunlich gut Qualität hat die GoPro.


----------



## Zyran (7. April 2012)

Für 350 Eier sollte das eigentlich auch so sein.


----------



## Zyran (7. April 2012)

CicliB schrieb:


> Wenn man die Kiddies so springen sieht, dann sieht das so einfach aus
> Unibiker Dirt Bielefeld 2011      - YouTube



Unglaublich keine Angst die Kids.


----------



## JENSeits (7. April 2012)

Danke.
Ja die HD2 ist nochmals eine Verbesserung gewesen.


----------



## JENSeits (7. April 2012)

ich habe da noch eins minderer Qualität, aber hier gehts ja um Bilder 
Danke an Niklas der vorhin nochmal kurzfristig mit in den Wald gekommen ist!


----------



## Porta-Mike (8. April 2012)

moin!

heute morgen eine kleine runde gefahren und guckt, was ich gefunden habe......







ich wünsche euch frohe ostern.....


gruß

michael


----------



## JENSeits (8. April 2012)

Frohe Ostern!


----------



## wiehenrenner (8. April 2012)

So Jens und ich haben heute spontan das gute Wetter genutzt um ne schnelle Runde am Green Lake zu drehen.

















Sohnemann hat dann auch gleich dort....





... und zu Hause geübt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (8. April 2012)

Sieht gut aus was der Zwerg da mit dem Bike anstellt!


----------



## JENSeits (8. April 2012)

jop der kleine hat schon etwas drauf! 

@ Christoph: Ok, die Mitzieher-Technik hätte zum Erfolg geführt. Mach nichts - bald gibts bestimmt die nächste Gelegenheit?! Dein USB-Stick ist auf jeden Fall schonmal gut gefüllt


----------



## wiehenrenner (8. April 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> jop der kleine hat schon etwas drauf!
> 
> @ Christoph: Ok, die Mitzieher-Technik hätte zum Erfolg geführt. Mach nichts - bald gibts bestimmt die nächste Gelegenheit?! Dein USB-Stick ist auf jeden Fall schonmal gut gefüllt


 
Jau, wir habens Familienintern schon angesprochen....  Beim nächsten mal wirds besser


----------



## JENSeits (8. April 2012)

Macht ja nichts! Danke nochmal fürs Präsent - wird gleich verspeißt!


----------



## Surfjunk (8. April 2012)

Was hat den der Kleine für einen Helm fragt unser Kurzer?


----------



## wiehenrenner (8. April 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Was hat den der Kleine für einen Helm fragt unser Kurzer?


 
Das ist nen Cratoni Helm. Ganz schön ist das man den Gesichtschutz auch abnehmen kann für längere Touren. Aber da er auch so gut durchlüftet ist, ist es eigentlich nicht notwendig. Der Helm kostet normalerweise 69,- gabs aber mal bei Toys r Us für 39,- im Angebot. Qualität ist wirklich gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (8. April 2012)

Gibt's da noch mehr Doubles oder Kickcer am grünen See?


----------



## JENSeits (8. April 2012)

einen auf dem Trail mit und sonst einen amtlichen Step Up


----------



## poekelz (8. April 2012)

wiehenrenner schrieb:


> So Jens und ich haben heute spontan das gute Wetter genutzt um ne schnelle Runde am Green Lake zu drehen.



Das zweite Foto ist echt HAMMER 

Und die Action von deinem Sohn auch!


----------



## chucki_bo (9. April 2012)

Sehr cool 

Ich finde das vorletzte Foto am besten. Vor allem die Kettenlinie 

chucki_bo


----------



## Asio (9. April 2012)

Kleiner Ausflug nach Willingen am Freitag. Mal wieder etwas warm werden mit den Strecken und der ganzen springerei. 








Hinter der Kamera war der Mosi1979 aktiv. Great work I think!


----------



## RolfK (9. April 2012)

Schöne Bilder 

Muss demnächst auch unbedingt mal wieder nach Willingen.


----------



## kris. (9. April 2012)

Top! 
Alle beide (also Fahrer und Photograph).


----------



## nextfriday (9. April 2012)

Sau gut. Daumen hoch


----------



## chucki_bo (9. April 2012)

Sehr geil


----------



## crossboss (10. April 2012)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Ok ok, ich gebe mich geschlagen. Kai's Zweifel waren natürlich berechtigt.
> Ist schon übel was die da in den Wald gezimmert haben. Würde da gerne
> mal einen springen sehen, aber gestern waren Sascha und ich die Einzigen
> vor Ort. Ich mag ja manchmal eine wenig verrückt rüberkommen, aber so
> ...



*Jepp den kenn ich ! Never* diesen Sprung fährt keiner von uns gesund zu Ende.  Die Kids sind irre . Da fliegen schon die 10 Jährigen drüber. Einer hat sich neulich die Elle da gebrochen. Yannik klettert bisher nur drauf rum und hat Angst, zum Glück! Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (10. April 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> *Jepp den kenn ich ! Never* diesen Sprung fährt keiner von uns gesund zu Ende.  Die Kids sind irre . Da fliegen schon die 10 Jährigen drüber. Einer hat sich neulich die Elle da gebrochen. Yannik klettert bisher nur drauf rum und hat Angst, zum Glück! Jörg



Versteh ich! Sieht nämlich schon ziemlich heftig aus.


----------



## the_Shot (10. April 2012)

Asio


----------



## JENSeits (10. April 2012)

Trailsurfing?





Da muss ich wohl trockenes Wetter für einen Nosewheelie abwarten ...


----------



## wolfi (10. April 2012)

hey,
geiler wallride
gruß
wolfi


----------



## wolfi (14. April 2012)

Gerade eben zwischen bielefeld und werther...

# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## ohneworte (14. April 2012)

wolfi schrieb:


> Gerade eben zwischen bielefeld und werther...
> 
> # send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #



Watt ne Widsau...


----------



## Surfjunk (16. April 2012)

Rock On!


----------



## wolfi (16. April 2012)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## nippelspanner (16. April 2012)

Ich glaube, wir nehmen besser deinen Lütten mit zum Trails-Schreddern nach Bozen. Fahrtechnisch ist er dir (bzw. uns allen) vermutlich bald überlegen, wenn er am Ball bleibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_Shot (16. April 2012)

Hey Surf, echt top Dein Kleener, bald hängt er Dich ab


----------



## poekelz (16. April 2012)

Wenn du noch ein paar Northshores dazu baust in deinem Garten, kommen wir alle zum üben vorbei


----------



## Surfjunk (16. April 2012)

Das Teil hinten rechts im Bild ist das Mittelstück. 
So kann man das ganze auch als längeren Tabel nutzen


----------



## crossboss (16. April 2012)

Cooles Bild . Der Sohnemann hats ja echt drauf
Jetzt noch nen Hügel aufschütten und ne Seilbahn bauen dann komm ich vorbei


----------



## ohneworte (16. April 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Rock On!



Richtig cool!!!


----------



## JENSeits (17. April 2012)

Enduro von Heute:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (17. April 2012)

Ist das ein Trail oder doch ein Bach?


----------



## JENSeits (17. April 2012)

Trail der im Bach teils weitergeht.


----------



## pecto69 (19. April 2012)

Tacho...

Was ist picture spamming 
DAS was JETZT kommt   

Auf meiner Tour von Altenbeken zurück in die Schlössliche Heimat
habe ich ein wenig fotoknipst....

Erssma nach Ankunft die Sehenswürdigkeiten von Altenbeken erkundet..

Die Lok:






Dann hoch zum Aussichtspunkt fürs Viadukt....







Wieder runter ins Centrum um auf der anderen Seite wieder hoch Richtung Wanderweg "X" zu kommen.....









Dann erst Mal fröhlich frei den "X" gefolgt...







Teilweise schön laaaang und gerade..







Mal runter...







Mal rauf....






Jaaa rauf...







Raaauff...







Jepp so siehts nach Vorne aus....






Endlich am Velmerstot (Preußisch) angekommen.....






Schöne Sicht und suuuper Schwein mit dem Wetter.....






Runter war nicht so glatt, wirklich nicht...






Von da kommt man....






Steine hören auf , Wurzeln fangen an...








Yeah, Silbermühle.....hier starten wir im Januar/Februar immer unsere "Eselstour",
 von hier bis nach Stukenbrock laufen und mitten drinn quer über den Truppenübungsplatz......







Ankunft an den Externsteinen....also nicht mehr weit  












Oben in Berlebeck....






Yes, the Hermann....







Endlich hier angekommen.
Ab hier nur noch nach Hause und keine Bilder mehr, 
da dieseits des Hermann mein Lauftrainings Gebiet ist 
und alles Bekannt!  

Die Tour ist echt schön aber auch recht anstrengend.
Wenn man mal "Oben" ist darf mal gleich wieder runter ins Tal und schön wieder hoch auffn Kamm!

Hier gibts noch ein bischen mehr auf die Augen... :

http://parsley.zenfolio.com/p906951838

Tschüssn
Dirk


----------



## kris. (19. April 2012)

Schöne Tour! 
Bist Du vor lauter knipsen überhaupt warm geworden auf dem Bike?


----------



## wiehenrenner (19. April 2012)

Super Tour und klasse Bilder


----------



## JENSeits (19. April 2012)

Passt doch so Dirk!

Schöne Tour und die Bilder bieten gute Einblicke in die Strecke. Wieviel KM sind das? Hattest du zufällig einen Höhenmesser dabei?


----------



## Jayesso (19. April 2012)

Sehr sehr nice!! Viel kam mir bekannt vor. War ja neulich in dem Gebiet wandern.


----------



## pecto69 (19. April 2012)

Nabend...

@Kris: Deswegen habe ich auf die Sonne gewartet 

@Jens:

Das sagt GPSies:

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=dmgjmudkkqjlmsvc

52,83km


Höhendifferenz
                                                      357 Meter                              (Höhe von                              151 Meter                              bis                              508 Meter)                             
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                           Gesamtanstieg 1.537 Meter
                                 Gesamtabstieg 1.787 Meter                                 

Dank an die Anderen..

Dirk


----------



## Amokles (19. April 2012)




----------



## pecto69 (19. April 2012)

Ha, Kai wieder 
So wie Du da runter ballern würdest, würden Dir die Steine beide Pneus aufschlitzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pecto69 (19. April 2012)

Ey Amokles, nimm mal dein Bike aus Slangos Essen!!!!


----------



## kris. (19. April 2012)

Klasse Foto!


----------



## ohneworte (19. April 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> eigentlich meine ich ja auch bergauf.



Ach Quatsch, ist doch nicht steil genug!


----------



## Surfjunk (19. April 2012)

Tolle Bilder. 
Da kam mir alles sehr bekannt vor. 
Der Eggeweg ist echt klasse.


----------



## pecto69 (20. April 2012)

Jau, der Eggeweg gibt wirklich Alles her.
Herrlich geradeaus, dann wieder wurzelig und steinig rauf oder runter,
gefolgt von sehr schönen profilierten Waldwegen.

Ich finde die Steinpassage am Velmerstot schon recht steil und die Steine sind
auch nicht gerade flach....

Dirk


----------



## Surfjunk (20. April 2012)

pecto69 schrieb:


> Ich finde die Steinpassage am Velmerstot schon recht steil und die Steine sind
> auch nicht gerade flach....
> 
> Dirk



Deswegen wollen wir da morgen zum Shredden hin


----------



## nextfriday (20. April 2012)

pecto69 schrieb:


> Jau, der Eggeweg gibt wirklich Alles her.
> Herrlich geradeaus, dann wieder wurzelig und steinig rauf oder runter,
> gefolgt von sehr schönen profilierten Waldwegen.
> 
> ...



Den sind wir letztes Jahr mal bis nach Marsberg gefahren. Das sind zwar muntere 90 km, aber dafür ist da echt für jeden Geschmack etwas dabei


----------



## Jayesso (21. April 2012)

Och menno, ich kann keine Fotos hierrein hochladen. Es kommt immer der Text: "Der Text, den du eingegeben hast, ist zu kurz. Bitte erweitere den Text auf die minimale Länge von 1 Zeichen." Und ich hab def. mehr als ein Zeichen geschrieben


----------



## kris. (21. April 2012)

Hast Du die Bilder in dein Fotoalbum hier hochgeladen?
Oder sonstwo im Netz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jayesso (21. April 2012)

aber ich möcht doch nicht zitieren!?
ich hab die bilder vom ordner aus hiereinkopiert. dann noch was zu geschrieben und abgeschickt. dann kam die meldung.



k_star schrieb:


> du musst nach dem


 schreiben.[/quote]


----------



## Jayesso (21. April 2012)

ja ok. danke. dann mach ich´s so nochmal


----------



## Jayesso (21. April 2012)

So jetzt nochmal ein Versuch:

Hier die Bilder von meiner Tour vom gestrigen Freitag. Ein schöner Trail auf einem Bergkamm in Oerlinghausen.

Die Anfahrt:




Langsam wird´s spannend:




Jetzt geht´s los:




Mal wurzelig und steinig...







... doch dann wieder schön "flowig"




Leider ist der 2,7 km lange Trail hier im Waldstück wieder zuende




Daher wieder zurück und eine der schönen Abfahrten runter




Dann noch einemal ne richtig Steile Abfahrt




Und zum Schluss den kleinen "Pumptrack"





Eine sehr schöne Runde, besonders bei Sonnenschein. 
LG Janosch


----------



## kris. (21. April 2012)

schöne bilder! 
den muss ich auch mal suchen...


----------



## pecto69 (21. April 2012)

Jepp, Janosch, der macht Spass!


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (21. April 2012)

Sieht wirklich super aus da!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (21. April 2012)

Oh das sieht aber nett dort aus


----------



## crossboss (21. April 2012)

Hmh und ich habe mir jetzt schon ein paar mal lecker Bärlauch fürs Abendessen geerntet


----------



## ohneworte (21. April 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Hmh und ich habe mir jetzt schon ein paar mal lecker Bärlauch fürs Abendessen geerntet



Du bist Dir sicher nicht das Maiglöckchenfeld abgeerntet zu haben?


----------



## crossboss (21. April 2012)

hrrrghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhmakkztgvb cfd uff plonk!


----------



## criscross (21. April 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> hrrrghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhmakkztgvb cfd uff plonk!


 
Sprachfindungsstörung ?


----------



## Jayesso (21. April 2012)

Ich (und meine Mutter) denken aber auch, dass das Bärlauch ist. Sicher sind wir uns aber nicht ...


----------



## Tabletop84 (21. April 2012)

Sollte man doch riechen können.


----------



## Waldwichtel (21. April 2012)

Hauptsache es ist nicht rot und hat nen weißen Stiel und weiße Punkte.


----------



## crossboss (21. April 2012)

Dat Zeuch stinkt so tierisch nach Knoblauch das man es eigendlich nicht verwechselt bei der Geruchsprobe.


----------



## ohneworte (22. April 2012)

War nur ein Spass!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (22. April 2012)

Heute nur ne kleine Runde durch den Bielefelder Norden.


----------



## kris. (22. April 2012)

Schöne Bilder!

Nen alter Bahnhof wäre auch ne klasse Kulisse.
Gibts da nicht einen in der Nähe vom Porta Möbelmarkt in BI?


----------



## Sonne310 (22. April 2012)

Ja, gibt es. Da ist jetzt ein Tischler drin, aber die Lokation ist Super !


----------



## kris. (22. April 2012)

Stimmt, nen Tischler und nen Weinkeller. 
Fachwerk und rote Ziegel sind ne schöne Kombination.


----------



## pecto69 (22. April 2012)

Yeah Waldi, klasse Pics und geile collage!

Dirk


----------



## Waldwichtel (22. April 2012)

Danke! Bei Porta gibts noch ein paar alte zugewucherte Gleise. Hatte da auch schon mal Bilder gemacht ...


----------



## slang (22. April 2012)

Nen Bissel was mit Gleisen hab ich auch, wenn auch nicht so stilvoll in Szene gesetzt


----------



## Waldwichtel (22. April 2012)

Ähhhm! Die Reifen sind nicht richtig ausgerichtet! 

Hinten ist das Ventil zwischen "A" und "L" und vorne zwischen "W" und "A".
Sorry, das geht ja mal gar nicht.


----------



## pecto69 (22. April 2012)

Waaaldi....   

Ich habe auch noch was.

Sind nicht aus OWL, sondern aussm Urlaub inner Pfalz.

Wir waren campen und voller Überraschung war direkt dahinter nen "Bike Park"  

Für son Dörfchen schon nicht schlecht....

Hier unsere Wohnwagen oben vom Wanderweg aus,
hinterm Wagen sieht man gerade nen Biker am hüpfen.








....und hier die Anlage...keine 5 Meter hinterm Wohnwagen Fenster 














Der alte Mann musste am 2ten Tag natürlich auch mal drauf,
tja, tat meinem gebrochenen Finger nicht gut   

Dafür das die Fahrer das in Eigeninitiative aufgebaut habe 
Fast jeden Tag waren 1-4 Biker da zum schippen, klopfen und biken.
Am letzten Tag unseres Urlaubs kam gerade wieder eine Spende vom
örtlichen Bauunternehmer, ne Fuhre Lehmboden 

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (22. April 2012)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Danke! Bei Porta gibts noch ein paar alte zugewucherte Gleise. Hatte da auch schon mal Bilder gemacht ...



Das gefällt


----------



## slang (22. April 2012)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Ähhhm! Die Reifen sind nicht richtig ausgerichtet!
> 
> Hinten ist das Ventil zwischen "A" und "L" und vorne zwischen "W" und "A".
> Sorry, das geht ja mal gar nicht.



Ja, die sind etwas gewandert. Ausgerichtet hat ich sie auf das W für Wentil.


----------



## kris. (22. April 2012)

Ruine Haustenbeck wäre auch ne schöne Location...


----------



## nextfriday (22. April 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> Ruine Haustenbeck wäre auch ne schöne Location...



Nur schnell weg, wenn der Ranger kommt, sonst ist diskussion angesagt


----------



## kris. (22. April 2012)

Hmm. An der Kirche set doch son Gedenkstein ich dachte da kann man hingehen?!
Oder liegt das zu weit vom Weg weg?


----------



## nextfriday (23. April 2012)

Stimmt, aber keine Ahnung wie man da drauf schauen soll wenn laut Schildern anhalten und parken verboten ist. Ich habe mal fürs parken am Stapel 120 Euronen abdrücken dürfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pecto69 (23. April 2012)

Hmm, wenn Du den Standortübungsplatz meinst, ist es ja auch keine Ordnungswidrigkeit 
sondern ein Straftatbestand oder so....
Deswegen so Teuer...

Dirk


----------



## Domme02 (24. April 2012)

heutige K3-XC Runde:





Hat noch wer nen paar Barplugs? So darf der BDR das bei den Rennen nicht sehen


----------



## Domme02 (24. April 2012)

Fährt sich gut. 
Vorderrad geht nicht schneller hoch als vorher und auf dem downhill-spot in Detmold fühlte ich mich auch nicht "zu weit vorne" und hatte keine überschlagsgefühle.
Ich denke es bleibt bei 110mm. Das Oberrohr vom poison ist auch nicht extrem
Lang.
Werde es aber noch 2,3 mal fahren. In sundern bin ich nicht am Start.


----------



## the_Shot (26. April 2012)

Hab gestern mal das Spicy als XC-Gurke mißbraucht und bin dabei sogar trocken geblieben


----------



## crossboss (26. April 2012)

Hi Shoti, wo ist das denn. Kenn ich gar net?
LG Jörg


----------



## nextfriday (26. April 2012)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Hab gestern mal das Spicy als XC-Gurke mißbraucht und bin dabei sogar trocken geblieben



Ist das im Hiddesser Bent? Dieser Lattenpfad kommt mir bekannt vor


----------



## slang (26. April 2012)

Das ist ne Northshore for Beginners


----------



## Surfjunk (26. April 2012)

slang schrieb:


> Das ist ne Northshore for Beginners


----------



## crossboss (26. April 2012)

Puky Northshore


----------



## the_Shot (26. April 2012)

Jo, so in der Art

Jogi, das müsste ein Teil vom Wappenweg? (Waldi korrigier mich) hier bei uns im Bielefelder Norden sein. Die Stelle liegt dicht an der Grenze zu Jöllenbeck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (26. April 2012)

Höfeweg?

Oder Hasenpat? Die kreuzen sich da ja alle, also Nähe Fischteiche


----------



## crossboss (26. April 2012)

Shoti ja danke.


----------



## Waldwichtel (26. April 2012)

Ist der Wappenweg. Der Hasenpatt geht kurz vor dem großen Teich übers Feld. Der Holzsteg liegt unweit von der Vilsendorfer Nerzfarm entfernt.


----------



## slang (28. April 2012)

So, heute im Wald:

Der Vogel:








Sumse
ist nen bissel arg verwackelt, ist so ne Art eingebauter "Explicit Content" Filter in der Kamera.


----------



## Waldwichtel (28. April 2012)

Für die Damen hier, der überaus gut aussehende junge Mann auf Bild 1,
mit weißem Helm und weißen Schuhen, ist der Waldwichtel!


----------



## vogel23 (28. April 2012)

@ Slang: Das zweite Bild ist echt ma super


----------



## criscross (28. April 2012)

bist ja auch nen Vogel


----------



## the_Shot (28. April 2012)

Hey Jungs, schön das Ihr Spaß hattet, aber n bisschen mehr Style in der Luft hätt ich schon von dem einen oder anderen erwartet Das zweite Pic vom Vögelchen gefällt.

Ich hab stattdessen den Tag sinnvoll genutzt und u.a. Rasen gemäht


----------



## Waldwichtel (28. April 2012)

Erster Check vom Sumsemann mit anschließender Flugphasenberechnung! 
_... fürs Protokoll: Vogel verzichtete auf physikalische Berechnungen und startete sofort._





... mit Flugphasenberechnung





... ohne Flugphasenberechnung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (28. April 2012)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Für die Damen hier, der überaus gut aussehende junge Mann auf Bild 1,
> mit weißem Helm und weißen Schuhen, ist der Waldwichtel!



Und wer ist dann der mit der Kamera? 

Schöne Bilder, Männers!


----------



## the_Shot (28. April 2012)

Vogel, ich hoffe da kam noch die Hinterradbremse zum Einsatz?!


----------



## vogel23 (28. April 2012)

auf dem zweiten pic von slang kann man schön sehen dass die klicks zu locker sind, wo ich das bike whipen will, da hab ich ausgeklickt


----------



## criscross (28. April 2012)

und hier noch ein Bild von vor den Flugversuchen !


----------



## Jayesso (29. April 2012)

schöne bilder! 
wo war denn das? also mit dem sprung?


----------



## criscross (29. April 2012)

Jayesso schrieb:


> schöne bilder!
> wo war denn das? also mit dem sprung?


das wird nicht verraten ! einfach mal ne Tour mitfahren !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pecto69 (29. April 2012)

Nice pics...
Ich denke ich komme da mal mit der DSLR hin 

Dirk


----------



## crossboss (29. April 2012)

Im Forst fliegts am liebesten


----------



## crossboss (29. April 2012)

Im Forst fliegts am liebsten


----------



## the_Shot (29. April 2012)

Hier mal was vom späten Nachmittag aus meinem Garten

Ich bitte die echt besch... Bildquali zu verzeihen ist n Screenshot aus nem kleinen Vid


----------



## the_Shot (29. April 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Im Forst fliegts am liebsten



gefällt


----------



## Waldwichtel (29. April 2012)

Ohhhh, der Bikepark Brake hat nun offiziell geöffnet wie ich sehe! 

... will ich doch gleich mal ne Facebook-Einladung an alle schicken.


----------



## the_Shot (29. April 2012)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Ohhhh, der Bikepark Brake hat nun offiziell geöffnet wie ich sehe!
> 
> ... will ich doch gleich mal ne Facebook-Einladung an alle schicken.



WAAALDIII, denk dran ich hab noch brisante Fotos von Dir


----------



## Waldwichtel (29. April 2012)

Oha!


----------



## crossboss (29. April 2012)

im "Hope" String ( hoffendlich steckt einer was (Scheinchen)rein!)


----------



## Waldwichtel (29. April 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> im "Hope" String ( hoffendlich steckt einer was (Scheinchen)rein!)



So schlimm ist's dann auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (29. April 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> sieht gut aus.
> wenigstens nicht so verkrampft wie auf der vorseite.


 
Ohhhh, ein Experte für Flugschüler


----------



## crossboss (30. April 2012)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Hier mal was vom späten Nachmittag aus meinem Garten
> 
> Ich bitte die echt besch... Bildquali zu verzeihen ist n Screenshot aus nem kleinen Vid



Ich komm mal zum üben vorbei


----------



## crossboss (30. April 2012)

Jungs, danke für die Expertendossiers!!!

Hier mal der motivierte Nachwuchs bei Trockenübungen t


----------



## crossboss (30. April 2012)

Hier mal die Nachreiche vom 1ten Lucky Bike Ausflug


----------



## Surfjunk (30. April 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Jungs, danke für die Expertendossiers!!!
> 
> Hier mal der motivierte Nachwuchs bei Trockenübungen t


----------



## the_Shot (30. April 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Ich komm mal zum üben vorbei



Aber Vorsicht, wehe meine Frau erwischt uns, dann hagelts Ohrlaschen


----------



## wiehenrenner (30. April 2012)

So hier mal einige Bilder von unserem heutigen Ausflug in den BP Warstein. Haben nur einige Aufnahmen gemacht damit wir mehr zum fahren kommen, nachdem Sascha's Demo in seinem Garten Platzangst bekommen hat 

Pokelz, hatte definitiv die schickste Hose dabei 





The Shots Demo in freier Wildbahn 





Und ich bin da auch noch rumgehüpft....


----------



## JENSeits (30. April 2012)

ich bin neidisch!


----------



## RolfK (30. April 2012)

Ihr Glückspilze, da habt ihr den richtigen Tag erwischt. Tolle Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_Shot (30. April 2012)

bekomm das Grinsen garnicht mehr ausm Gesicht


----------



## poekelz (30. April 2012)

geil!

Tolle Cam hast du Chris!


----------



## Surfjunk (30. April 2012)

Sehr geil


----------



## crossboss (1. Mai 2012)

Mist ich wär gern dabei gewesen, mußte aber etwas arbeiten. Nächstes Mal denn...........................aber ich fahr ja auch in 2,5 Wochen für 4 Tage nach WIBE


----------



## JENSeits (1. Mai 2012)

Ebenso!  Sogar 5


----------



## JENSeits (10. Mai 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nippelspanner (11. Mai 2012)

Fake! Das rechte Bild ist doch geshopt!


----------



## chucki_bo (11. Mai 2012)

Irgendwas ist mit dem Klett Deines linken Handschuhes nicht in Ordnung


----------



## poekelz (11. Mai 2012)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Fake! Das rechte Bild ist doch geshopt!



...aber nur ein ganz klein bisschen den Grünkanal hochgepitcht


----------



## crossboss (11. Mai 2012)

es ist grün,nicht es wird


----------



## JENSeits (11. Mai 2012)

nein das ist so direkt ooc!!

japs, das Klett ist hin  stört aber nicht weiter.


----------



## gelöschter User (12. Mai 2012)

Gut das es Gestern auf dem Rückweg von der Arbeit nicht geregnet hat....


----------



## -Kiwi- (12. Mai 2012)




----------



## wiehenrenner (12. Mai 2012)

Da ja nen Grossteil der Com. bereits nen eigenen Bikepark in den Garten gezimmert hat, habe ich mich auch mal handwerklich versucht und Sohnemann was gebastelt. Die ganze Konstruktion ist auch noch zum auseinandernehmen und höhenverstellen gedacht 

Sieht dann so aus...


----------



## -Kiwi- (12. Mai 2012)

Super! Weiter so! 

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Surfjunk (12. Mai 2012)

Ich finds geil 

Wir sollten echt mal mit den Kids zusammen Biken gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (12. Mai 2012)

Hat Talent der Lütje


----------



## wiehenrenner (12. Mai 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Ich finds geil
> 
> Wir sollten echt mal mit den Kids zusammen Biken gehen.


 
Wäre mal ne Massnahme, hätte meiner sicher Spass dran. Aber der muss immer rumhüpfen, nen Berg hochquälen ist nichts für Ihn, also mit Cross Country hat der nix am Hut der faule Sack  Aber in Warstein kann der sich 4 h auf dem Pumptrack austoben, dafür reichts dann


----------



## Surfjunk (13. Mai 2012)

wiehenrenner schrieb:


> Wäre mal ne Massnahme, hätte meiner sicher Spass dran. Aber der muss immer rumhüpfen, nen Berg hochquälen ist nichts für Ihn, also mit Cross Country hat der nix am Hut der faule Sack  Aber in Warstein kann der sich 4 h auf dem Pumptrack austoben, dafür reichts dann



Moin. 

Mit CC hat meiner, genauso wie der Papa, auch nix am Hut. 
Er weiß aber das er alles was er runter will auch hoch muss, Enduro halt. 

Packt deiner den so einer Tour rund um Lübbecke?
Zb. Treffpunkt Barre Trail, einmal runter, hoch zum Stein, runter über den Exit2. 
Wenn dann noch geht rüber und hoch zum Turm und dann per Trails wieder runter. 
Das ganze natürlich Im Kindergerechten Tempo. 




Sent from my Waffeleisen using Tapatalk


----------



## wiehenrenner (13. Mai 2012)

Puh könnte schwierig werden. Er ist ja gerade erst fünf geworden, da fehlt noch nen bissl Kraft, aber wenn ich ihn nen bissl schiebe mal sehen. Werde es mal nen bischen mit ihm austesten, dann können wir mal nen Termin machen.


----------



## JENSeits (13. Mai 2012)

unscharfes Bild mal wieder ausgegraben:


----------



## Surfjunk (13. Mai 2012)

wiehenrenner schrieb:


> Puh könnte schwierig werden. Er ist ja gerade erst fünf geworden, da fehlt noch nen bissl Kraft, aber wenn ich ihn nen bissl schiebe mal sehen. Werde es mal nen bischen mit ihm austesten, dann können wir mal nen Termin machen.



Ich habe da so eine Lösung mit einer aufrollbaren Hundeleine damals gebaut für. 
Einfach mit Kabelbindern an die Sattelstütze. 
Bei ihm dann die Schlinge dann dran und so konnte ich ihn ziehen bei Bergauf oder wenn es gegen Ende weniger wurde mit der Kraft. 


Sent from my Waffeleisen using Tapatalk


----------



## -Kiwi- (13. Mai 2012)

Grüner See?!


----------



## JENSeits (13. Mai 2012)

Ne, ehrliche Lübbecker Trails! 

Suchbild nachlegen:


----------



## JENSeits (13. Mai 2012)

wer hat den größeren ...... 






.... Baum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (13. Mai 2012)

ich spame weiter mit einem Bild von Heut





Bisher mein Größter - bin stolz wie Oskar


----------



## -Kiwi- (13. Mai 2012)

Dauert nicht mehr lange, und du kannst bei uns die Sprünge nehmen.


----------



## gelöschter User (14. Mai 2012)

vor 12 wochen Begann die Bike sucht....... nun 88Tage Später:


----------



## slang (14. Mai 2012)




----------



## ohneworte (14. Mai 2012)

Pohli2606 schrieb:


> vor 12 wochen Begann die Bike sucht....... nun 88Tage Später:



Respekt, würde ich auch gerne schaffen!


----------



## JENSeits (14. Mai 2012)

Ebenso!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (15. Mai 2012)

Video zum letzten Sprungbild  http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/21056/h


----------



## poekelz (15. Mai 2012)

Nice 

...ist die Auffahrt zum Table nicht ein bisschen zu steil/hohl angelegt...sieht irgendwie so aus als wenn´s einen nur hoch pusht und dabei den ganzen Speed nimmt, kann aber auch täuschen.


----------



## crossboss (15. Mai 2012)

Der Table erinnert fast an Slopestyle


----------



## Waldwichtel (17. Mai 2012)

War ne schöne Tour heute, wenn auch zeitweise etwas frisch. Für mich waren es am Ende dann 971Hm und knapp 50km. 
Es ging mit the_shot von Brake und Vilsendorf zum Treffpunkt am Johannisberg und von dort dann in Richtung Borgholzhausen. 
Sind aber vorher wieder umgekehrt und haben dann ne Kuchen- und Bratwurschtpause in der Friedrichshöhe gemacht.

Kleine Pause in Ascheloh. Von links ... the one and only ... Waaaaaaaldwichtel, Zizz, the_Shot, slang, Huskeyspeed




... und hier noch die gold-schwarze Floating-Parade. Die Kombination aus the_Shots Sun Ringle Nabe und meiner Hope Pro II Nabe klingt einfach nur herrlich!


----------



## slang (17. Mai 2012)

Ich finde, die rote Kurbelschraube macht das erst sehenswert


----------



## kris. (17. Mai 2012)

Sieht ein bisschen so aus als hättet ihr untereinander getauscht.


----------



## Waldwichtel (17. Mai 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> Sieht ein bisschen so aus als hättet ihr untereinander getauscht.



So ungefähr. Sascha gehören jetzt meine goldenen Floatings.
Ich hab mir kleinere in schwarz geholt.


----------



## the_Shot (17. Mai 2012)

slang schrieb:


> Ich finde, die rote Kurbelschraube macht das erst sehenswert


----------



## the_Shot (17. Mai 2012)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> ... und hier noch die gold-schwarze Floating-Parade. Die Kombination aus the_Shots Sun Ringle Nabe und meiner Hope Pro II Nabe klingt einfach nur herrlich!



Quasi die Symphonie der Vernichung


----------



## Sonne310 (18. Mai 2012)

Shoti und Huskyspeed, auf dem Bild könntet Ihr Zwillinge sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi (18. Mai 2012)

gestern eine kleine runde mit den kindern...
motto: "die spielplätze des bielefelder westens..." 






gruß
wolfi


----------



## Waldwichtel (18. Mai 2012)

Da tippe ich doch mal auf den Spielplatz an der Sudbrackstraße.


----------



## wolfi (18. Mai 2012)

100 punkte!:thumbup:

# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## Waldwichtel (20. Mai 2012)

Kleine nette Tour heute um mich an den neuen Lenker zu gewöhnen
und nebenbei noch ein paar neue Trails zu entdecken.

Hoch im Norden, links am Horizont kann man noch ganz schwach den Sender erahnen.


----------



## crossboss (21. Mai 2012)

Crosspost Specialized Enduro WIBE Impression nahe OWL


----------



## JENSeits (21. Mai 2012)

Da biste aber kräftig abgesprungen  Mal schauen ob ich noch etwas gescheites aus Wibe bekomme. Ich hätte vorher ein eher mäßiges Bildchen anzubieten:





Aber dafür habe ich Heute mal die neue Murmel ausgefahren:


----------



## crossboss (21. Mai 2012)

Ich fahre morgen mal meinen neuen *Sixpack Millenium 785* aus ( Belohnung für Teilnahme von meiner Liebsten) 
Dann gibts vllt nen Bildchen


----------



## Waldwichtel (27. Mai 2012)

Damit der Thread hier nicht völlig verwahrlost, ein paar Bilder von der heutigen Tour. 
Sascha (the_Shot) und ich sind bei besten Voraussetzungen ne schöne 45km-Runde
mit 770Hm gefahren. Stationen waren u.a. nach Start in Brake und Vilsendorf der Köcker Wald
(Thessen), Schwedenschanze, Bibertrail, Ascheloh, Flockentrail, H-Weg und nebenliegende 
Trails bis zum Ostwesfalendamm. Dann quer durch die Stadt wieder in Richtung Heimat.


----------



## the_Shot (27. Mai 2012)

Besser hätte man diesen schönen Tag nicht nutzen können, hat richtig Spaß gemacht to be continued


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (29. Mai 2012)

Aufgrund einer Verletzung habe ich mir mal eine Cam ausgeliehen:
Kritik ist willkommen!





dichter Tannenwald -> facebook






unten durch -> facebook






Wasserfahrt -> facebook



LG Jens
PS: Heute Abend kommt das passende Video


----------



## Domme02 (29. Mai 2012)

kritik: 2. Bild ist unscharf


----------



## kris. (29. Mai 2012)

Domme02 schrieb:


> kritik: 2. Bild ist unscharf



liegt am Fahrer!


----------



## JENSeits (29. Mai 2012)

stimmt - der ist zuschnell


----------



## Asio (30. Mai 2012)

Heute noch wer am See unterwegs? Wollte gleich nochmal mit der Cam in Wald. etwas rumspielen


----------



## Waldwichtel (2. Juni 2012)

Heute mal ne kleine Runde durch den Norden gedreht und unweit eines Bielefelder Rockerclubs nen kleinen Stop eingelegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (2. Juni 2012)

Hells Waldi on the road!


----------



## Jayesso (3. Juni 2012)

Erstes Bild find ich aus künstlerischer Sicht auch richtig gut. Schön!


----------



## Waldwichtel (3. Juni 2012)

Jayesso schrieb:


> Erstes Bild find ich aus künstlerischer Sicht auch richtig gut. Schön!



Danke, aber leider setzt sich das Bike farblich nicht zu sehr vom Hintergrund ab.
Besser wäre es gewesen wenn der Anteil hinter dem Bike einfarbig gewesen wäre.


----------



## Jayesso (3. Juni 2012)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Danke, aber leider setzt sich das Bike farblich nicht zu sehr vom Hintergrund ab.
> Besser wäre es gewesen wenn der Anteil hinter dem Bike einfarbig gewesen wäre.



stimmt auch. kannst ja noch in der postproduktion dem hintergrund etwas sättigung nehmen und auf das bike nen leichten spot legen


----------



## Amokles (11. Juni 2012)

hi! 
hat jemand ne ahnung wo das ist?





Admin: Ich habs mal eingefügt.


----------



## JENSeits (11. Juni 2012)

Die Stelle sieht echt spaßig aus - schön große Steinfläche!


----------



## crossboss (11. Juni 2012)

könnte bei den Externsteinen liegen bei Harn Bad Meinberg


----------



## kris. (11. Juni 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> *Harn* Bad Meinberg


 
Ich wusste ja schon immer das das nen Piss-Dorf ist!


----------



## wosch (11. Juni 2012)

Es könnte aber auch an den Dörenther Klippen sein, nähe Ibbenbühren. Sandstein sieht überall gleich aus.


----------



## crossboss (11. Juni 2012)

Und der *H*-Weg ist der* H*arnweg. Hoffendlich gibts da keine Entzündung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (11. Juni 2012)

Die Gegend auf dem Bild kommt mir ziemlich bekannt vor. 

Sollte deutlichst im Westen des Teuto liegen.


----------



## criscross (11. Juni 2012)

freetourer schrieb:


> Die Gegend auf dem Bild kommt mir ziemlich bekannt vor.
> 
> Sollte deutlichst im Westen des Teuto liegen.


 
wolltest du da nicht mal eine Tour starten ?


----------



## byronic (11. Juni 2012)

Soweit ich weiß, soll das im Norden des Teutoburger Waldes liegen. Hab auch letztes mal von diesen Dörendingsbums Klippen da paar Fotos gesehen, bei Ibbenburg. Sah sehr danach aus.

Sagt mal, habt ihr noch irgendwelche Singletrail Vorschläge im Teutoburger Wald? Hab nämlich vom Velmerstot, über Externsteine bis hin zu den Dönrepper Teichen, alles durch. Bin sogar letztes noch das Stück zwischen Detmold und Augustdorf/Oerlinghausen abgegrast.


----------



## Surfjunk (11. Juni 2012)

Dörehnter Klippen. 

Da sollte man sich mal einen ganzen Tag verlustieren.


----------



## freetourer (12. Juni 2012)

criscross schrieb:


> wolltest du da nicht mal eine Tour starten ?



stimmt. 


das interesse war so gewaltig, dass ich zum schutz des waldes die aktion abblasen musste. - fast so wie eine dieser facebook - partys. 

falls die anderen interessierten hier sich doch mal für einen termin organisiert bekommen kann das gerne in angriff genommen werden.

bin dort sowieso permanent unterwegs.


----------



## Tabletop84 (12. Juni 2012)

byronic schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, soll das im Norden des Teutoburger Waldes liegen. Hab auch letztes mal von diesen Dörendingsbums Klippen da paar Fotos gesehen, bei Ibbenburg. Sah sehr danach aus.
> 
> Sagt mal, habt ihr noch irgendwelche Singletrail Vorschläge im Teutoburger Wald? Hab nämlich vom Velmerstot, über Externsteine bis hin zu den Dönrepper Teichen, alles durch. Bin sogar letztes noch das Stück zwischen Detmold und Augustdorf/Oerlinghausen abgegrast.



Wo sind die Dönrepper Teiche? Kennst du den Trail in Bauernkamp?

Zwar nicht direkt Teuto aber im Anschluss: Furlbachtal

sowie den Eggeweg zwischen Paderborn und Marsberg kann ich empfehlen.


----------



## ohropax (12. Juni 2012)

oder die Döner-Teiche? SCNR


----------



## byronic (12. Juni 2012)

Ja genau, diese DÖNER Teiche! ;> Unterhalb des Hermans!


----------



## JENSeits (12. Juni 2012)

Blödes Wetter -> das gibt jetzt nur ein Werkstattbildchen 







Reverb ist zum testen dran und Sonntag wird nen gescheiter Sattel gekauft!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (12. Juni 2012)

Im Deister war Heute Sonnenschein und Biken mit Höhenmetern angesagt! Also warum nur Werkstattbildchen?


----------



## JENSeits (12. Juni 2012)

Ich war lange auf der Arbeit - hatte dann einige Dinge zuerledigen und dann hats schon geregnet 
Und auf lange Regenhose wegen der Bandage hatte ich keine Lust - dafür gehts morgen los


----------



## crossboss (13. Juni 2012)

Na hoffendlich hast du keine Probleme mit der Reverb. Meine habe ich schonmal wegen viel Spiel und Luftproblemen getauscht bekommen. Die neue hat auch schon wieder Spiel. Die sitzt beim Scott Genius mit langem Auszug recht schräg drin und wird bei 98 kg stark auf Biegung belastet


----------



## Sgt.Green (13. Juni 2012)

Meine hat bis jetzt nicht einmal zicken gemacht 
Hab ich auch noch nicht einmal entlüftet


----------



## nextfriday (13. Juni 2012)

Meine sackt neuerdings, trotz grade mal 80kg gute 5cm weg, sobald ich drauf sitze. Mehrfaches entlüften hat och nix gebracht, ist das auch so ein typischer Fall zum einschicken?

Gruß Roland


----------



## JENSeits (13. Juni 2012)

auf auf in die Werkstatt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rischer (13. Juni 2012)

Sgt.Green schrieb:


> Meine hat bis jetzt nicht einmal zicken gemacht
> Hab ich auch noch nicht einmal entlüftet



Komm mal wieder zum see du nacken!


----------



## RolfK (13. Juni 2012)

nextfriday schrieb:


> Meine sackt neuerdings, trotz grade mal 80kg gute 5cm weg, sobald ich drauf sitze. Mehrfaches entlüften hat och nix gebracht, ist das auch so ein typischer Fall zum einschicken?
> 
> Gruß Roland




Eventuell eine Stütze aus der ersten Serie erwischt? Ist die Leitung glatt wie die hydraulische Bremsleitung oder leicht geriffelt?

Hast du mal kontrolliert, ob der Luftdruck noch bei den erforderlichen (glaube) 250psi liegt?


----------



## ohneworte (13. Juni 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Na hoffendlich hast du keine Probleme mit der Reverb. Meine habe ich schonmal wegen viel Spiel und Luftproblemen getauscht bekommen. Die neue hat auch schon wieder Spiel. Die sitzt beim Scott Genius mit langem Auszug recht schräg drin und wird bei 98 kg stark auf Biegung belastet



Moin,

2 Reverbs ohne Schwierigkeiten bei 96 Kg Lebendgewicht (im Januar noch 108) im Einsatz!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## kris. (13. Juni 2012)

gleichzeitig?


----------



## ohneworte (13. Juni 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> gleichzeitig?



Deshalb halten sie ja auch problemlos!


----------



## crossboss (14. Juni 2012)

Werkstatt ist Trumpf


----------



## Porta-Mike (14. Juni 2012)

moin!

heute abend habe ich das schöne wetter genutzt und ´bin ein wenig radeln gewesen....






gruß

michael


----------



## byronic (14. Juni 2012)

wow, wo ist das denn?


----------



## JENSeits (14. Juni 2012)

Tolles Bild!! wir waren Heute auch nochmal unterwegs, allerdings nur mit dem Handy 





einfach genial wieder frei auffahren zukönnen!


gefunden haben wir dieses:


----------



## Porta-Mike (14. Juni 2012)

moin!

@ byronic: wesergebirge höhe porta westfalica

@ jenseits: ...es gibt schon komische dinge im wald....

eins habe ich noch von heute:







gruß

michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (16. Juni 2012)

Ich nochmal:


----------



## c0rtez (17. Juni 2012)

Wir waren heute im Wiehengebirge unterwegs. Genau genommen in Venne. Haben den Wiehencross von 2011 ungefähr bis zu Hälfte gefahren und ein wenig abgeändert. Sind ein paar Bildchen entstanden. Leider ist bei dem Fahrtfoto irgendwie die Quali der Kamera blöd eingestellt gewesen.


----------



## Waldwichtel (17. Juni 2012)

Hier mal ein paar Impressionen aus Willingen ...

Das ist unser Sumsemann. Bitte nehmt euch zurück, er ist sehr sensibel. 




Vogel und The_Shot (... die sind da schon wesentlich härter im Nehmen) 




... unser Vogel (... oder auch der sterbende Schwan)


----------



## c0rtez (17. Juni 2012)

willingen liegt nicht in owl 

gesendet via Tapatalk (Samsung Galaxy S3)


----------



## -Kiwi- (17. Juni 2012)

Yeah, gute Pics! 

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## the_Shot (17. Juni 2012)

Geile Pic's Waldi, war echt ein super Tag heute


----------



## Waldwichtel (17. Juni 2012)

c0rtez schrieb:


> willingen liegt nicht in owl



Ohhh, vielen Dank für den Hinweis! 

... by the way ... wie kann man denn an einer Digitalkamera die Qualität der Kamera einstellen??? Hmm? Wie man Bildgröße, Blende, Weißabgleich, Verschlußzeit und ISO einstellt, ist mir bekannt, aber die Kameraqualität? 

Kleine Randbemerkung: Wenn von und OWL'ern mal jemand in fremden Revier wildert, dann spricht sicher nichts dagegen, es hier zu posten. Kommt ja nicht so häufig vor und immer wieder Fotos von den selben Schauplätzen ist auch langweilig. Zudem wäre es Quatsch für ein paar Fotos aus einer anderen Region gleich nen neuen Thread aufzumachen. Sollte Jens etwas dagegen haben, lass es mich wissen.


----------



## the_Shot (17. Juni 2012)




----------



## c0rtez (17. Juni 2012)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Ohhh, vielen Dank für den Hinweis!
> 
> ... by the way ... wie kann man denn an einer Digitalkamera die Qualität der Kamera einstellen??? Hmm? Wie man Bildgröße, Blende, Weißabgleich, Verschlußzeit und ISO einstellt, ist mir bekannt, aber die Kameraqualität?
> 
> Kleine Randbemerkung: Wenn von und OWL'ern mal jemand in fremden Revier wildert, dann spricht sicher nichts dagegen, es hier zu posten. Kommt ja nicht so häufig vor und immer wieder Fotos von den selben Schauplätzen ist auch langweilig. Zudem wäre es Quatsch für ein paar Fotos aus einer anderen Region gleich nen neuen Thread aufzumachen. Sollte Jens etwas dagegen haben, lass es mich wissen.



oh fühlt sich da jemand auf den schlipps getreten? leg dir mal lieber n dickeres Fell zu 

gesendet via Tapatalk (Samsung Galaxy S3)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (17. Juni 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> echt waldi, du bist ja schlimmer als ich.



Und da gehört schon was zu!


----------



## the_Shot (17. Juni 2012)

Oh oh


----------



## Sumsemann (17. Juni 2012)

Lars, schlimmer als unser Agent K???

NIEMALS


----------



## Waldwichtel (17. Juni 2012)

c0rtez schrieb:


> oh fühlt sich da jemand auf den schlipps getreten? leg dir mal lieber n dickeres Fell zu
> 
> gesendet via Tapatalk (Samsung Galaxy S3)



Schon ok!  Aber da Du keinen Smiley verwendet hast, hatte es für mich den Anschein, hier macht nen Newbie einen auf dicke Hose.  Ich gelobe Besserung! 

Ach und Kai, für die Aussage hast Du mindestens ne Verwarnung vom Admin verdient! Das ist RUFMORD!!!


----------



## c0rtez (17. Juni 2012)

mit tapatalk is das mit den smilies so aufwendig. als ich gemerkt habe das dus n bisschen ernst genommen hast hab ich dann aber bei der antwort lieber n smilie gemacht 

gesendet via Tapatalk (Samsung Galaxy S3)


----------



## kris. (17. Juni 2012)

Samsung taugt halt nix. 

Schöne Bilder, Waldi!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (18. Juni 2012)

Naja, ich finds ganz ok mit den Bildern, solange es nicht überhand nimmt  Dann ist hier wenigstens etwas los


----------



## c0rtez (18. Juni 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> Samsung taugt halt nix.
> 
> Schöne Bilder, Waldi!



applefanboy? 

hat ja nix mit dem gerät zu tun. die apps sind bei Apple und android ziemlich gleich in Sachen Bedienung. mit smilies funktioniert das hier ähnlich wie bei whatsapp. also über ein untermenü. da ich grundsätzlich faul bin is das immer ein heiden Stress für mich smilies zu machen 

gesendet via Tapatalk (Samsung Galaxy S3)


----------



## funkenritter (18. Juni 2012)

Mal wieder ein Bild aus unserer schönen Heimat 
Gut das mein Gaul kein Heu frist sonst hätte ich hier umdrehen müssen.


----------



## JENSeits (19. Juni 2012)

Mensch, da sieht man ja nur die hälfte vom Rad 

Ich habe noch etwas aus OWL, die Willingen Bilder gibts beim Klick aufs Bild ....






LG Jens


----------



## OWL_Biker (19. Juni 2012)

Da nicht Dar! ;-)

Sonst sehr schönes Fotos dabei! Wollte auch mal gerne nach Willingen (oder IXS Winterberg) aber habs auf Grund von Klausuren oder Arbeit nie geschafft. :-(
Nächstes Jahr bin ich durch, dann fahr ich auch mal hin!


----------



## JENSeits (19. Juni 2012)

Dankesehr! 
ist mir auch aufgefallen - mir fallen allerdings schon die Augen zu! 
Vielleicht änder ich es noch nachträglich ... die "Fanpage" auf Facebook ist auch aktualisiert! 


LG Jens


----------



## nextfriday (20. Juni 2012)

Sehr geile Pics dabei 
Wir waren Samstag bei besch.....eidensten Wetterverhältnissen da.
Dafür waren aber die meisten Stände wie leer gefegt und man konnte
in aller Ruhe Testen und schauen

Gruß
      Roland


----------



## chucki_bo (22. Juni 2012)

Ein biÃchen Soul ... Experimental-Pic aus Zeiten
von staubtrockenen Trails im Wiehen. Juni 12. ð

kEEPiNmIND##


----------



## poekelz (22. Juni 2012)

Hier mal ein Foto von unserer kleinen Fotosession am letzten Freitag:







Mehr davon auf der Reesbergbiker-HP unter Bilder 2012


----------



## wiehenrenner (30. Juni 2012)

Von der heutigen Radtour....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (30. Juni 2012)

schöne Bilder! Sind die Richtung Porta entstanden? Gerne auch per PN 

Wir haben Heute durch Zufall zu einer kleinen Gruppe zusammen gefunden:


----------



## c0rtez (30. Juni 2012)

So dann hier mal Tour von heute, im Stemweder:





Und ein paar Impressionen. Da ich alleine unterwegs war, leider keine Action Fotos.


----------



## wiehenrenner (30. Juni 2012)

@Jens, nix Porta, alles schön in Dünnerholz


----------



## JENSeits (30. Juni 2012)

Dann habe ich den Trail bisher nicht gefunden - wir sollten mal wieder eine Runde drehen  

PS: "Hinter den Kulissen"


----------



## Waldwichtel (1. Juli 2012)

Kleine spontane Tour heute mit Sonne, Pecto, Vogel und Waldi.


----------



## pecto69 (1. Juli 2012)

Jepp, goile Tour!


----------



## Waldwichtel (1. Juli 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> könnte es sein, dass dein helm dir etwas zu groß ist?



Sieht wirklich so aus.  ... aber ich bin mit der Passform an sich zufrieden. Größe ist die selbe wie bei meinem Giro. Der Met baut eh recht breit.


----------



## wiehenrenner (1. Juli 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Dann habe ich den Trail bisher nicht gefunden - wir sollten mal wieder eine Runde drehen


 
Klar immer gerne, fahre eigentlich immer Sa/So wenns Wetter passt


----------



## ohneworte (1. Juli 2012)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Sieht wirklich so aus.  ... aber ich bin mit der Passform an sich zufrieden. Größe ist die selbe wie bei meinem Giro. Der Met baut eh recht breit.



Quatsch mit Met! Du hast doch den hier unten abgebildeten umgearbeitet und lackiert:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (1. Juli 2012)

Na klar, nen Wok!


----------



## Waldwichtel (10. Juli 2012)

... mal wieder son Waldi-Gepose! 









... etwas Krafttraining nebenbei kann auch nicht schaden, ... geht auch ohne Trimm-Dich-Pfad.  
... allerdings war ich froh das ich nicht son Schwertransporter fahre, wie Wolfi mit seiner Wildsau.


----------



## Domme02 (10. Juli 2012)

Du Krasser Typ!

Fesches Bike!


----------



## Waldwichtel (10. Juli 2012)

... ich vergaß zu erwähnen das die Bilder am Bismarckturm in Herford entstanden sind. Hab mal grob den Stuckenberg abgefahren und ich denke der hat durchaus Potential.  ... da scheint es ein paar Nette Trails zu geben. _(Randnotiz für alle bikerfeindlichen Mitleser: Ich meine natürlich NUR legale Trails.)_


----------



## crossboss (10. Juli 2012)

i like you new bike waldi, simplon ist ne Wucht


----------



## Waldwichtel (10. Juli 2012)

Danke Domme, danke Jörg!

Gefällt mir auch von Fahrt zu Fahrt immer besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (10. Juli 2012)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> _(Randnotiz für alle bikerfeindlichen Mitleser: Ich meine natürlich NUR legale Trails.)_



Jupp. Nennt sich "A2".


----------



## JENSeits (10. Juli 2012)

Fahrbild:





geiler, grob steiniger Untergrund!


----------



## Waldwichtel (11. Juli 2012)

... und weil es gestern so schön war, bin ich heute mit Slang nochmal zum Bismarckturm. Am Ende waren es immerhin knapp über 50km.
Mal sehen wohin es uns morgen führt ...


----------



## criscross (11. Juli 2012)

zu dritt zum Bismarkturm ....


----------



## Waldwichtel (11. Juli 2012)

Oha, es geht doch nichts über ein wenig Abwechslung.


----------



## Xeleux (12. Juli 2012)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> ... und weil es gestern so schön war, bin ich heute mit Slang nochmal zum Bismarckturm.


 
Den Bismarckturm in Herford kann man wunderbar zu einer Tour 
mit dem Turm in Bad Salzufflen verbinden ...


----------



## Waldwichtel (12. Juli 2012)

Klingt prima, danke!


----------



## Sado-Uwe (14. Juli 2012)

... gestern bei WDR Lokalzeit Bielefeld:

http://www.wdr.de/mediathek/html/regional/2012/07/13/lokalzeit-owl-sommerradtour.xml

Sado-Uwe


----------



## JENSeits (14. Juli 2012)

ist ja süß^^


----------



## slang (14. Juli 2012)

Heißt die Fahrerin jetzt Anna oder Waltraud?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (15. Juli 2012)

Die Tage ist Malte und mir ein Zeitgenosse zugelaufen. Ganze 2 Stunden hat er mit uns verbracht - mal sehen ob wir ihn nochmal treffen!





PS: Hundemarke hatte er und die Nummer ist notiert - nur für den Fall der Fälle.


----------



## Ulrich-40 (15. Juli 2012)

Also OWL ist das jetzt nicht direkt, aber



trotzdem versuche ich mal die OWL-Flagge in CH hochzuhalten.  Rolf wird mich hier dann ablösen. Viele Grüße in die Heimat.
Ulli


----------



## pa_sm (15. Juli 2012)

Sado-Uwe schrieb:


> ... gestern bei WDR Lokalzeit Bielefeld:
> 
> http://www.wdr.de/mediathek/html/regional/2012/07/13/lokalzeit-owl-sommerradtour.xml
> 
> Sado-Uwe



Moin zusammen,

kann mir jemand die Route grob erklären? Bin letztes auch oberhalb der Sparrenburg lang gefahren und kam irgendwann an der Bodelschwinghstraße raus.
Wo muss ich lang um dahin zu kommen wo die 3 langgefahren sind?


----------



## janes (15. Juli 2012)

pa_sm schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> kann mir jemand die Route grob erklären? Bin letztes auch oberhalb der Sparrenburg lang gefahren und kam irgendwann an der Bodelschwinghstraße raus.
> Wo muss ich lang um dahin zu kommen wo die 3 langgefahren sind?




Also ich versuch's mal:

Start an der Sparrenburg -> auf der Promenade / Hermannsweg richtung Habichtshöhe (Bodelschwinghstraße)
Von da aus kann ich nur spekulieren - entweder die sind den Hermannswegs weiter gefahren (oben über den Kamm) oder unterhalb links am Kamm vorbei; letztendlich egal - führt beides in Richtung 'Eiserner Anton'. 
Dort kreuzt du die Osningstraße, bleibst auf dem gepflasterten Weg. Letztendlich fährt man immer geradeaus. Was man im Film wieder sehen konnte, waren die Treppen in Lämmershagen (an der A2). 
Dort kreuzt man die A2 und folgt der Straße. Nach ca. 500m biegt die Straße links ab - man fährt aber geradeaus (Berg hoch). Der Straße folgt man, bis man wieder im Wald ist - biegt am Ende links ab und fährt nach Oerlinghausen.
Da wurde scheinbar auch die finale Szene gedreht...

Das gibt die grobe Route wieder - den ein oder anderen sinnvollen Abstecher links / rechts runter kann man natürlich nur erahnen.

Alternativ kann man, wenn man die A2 gekreuzt hat, auch ca. 100m hinter der A2 rechts abbiegen - fährt dann durch den Wald und kommt an der selben Stelle aus wie oben. Ist sicherlich schöner als über Asphalt zu fahren...

Ich hoffe das hilft soweit - sonst kurz Bescheid sagen


----------



## pa_sm (15. Juli 2012)

Danke Janes!

Kenn ich in Bielefeld eigentlich sehr gut aus, aber seitdem ich mit dem Rad die Natur durchkreuze stelle ich immer wieder fest, dass Bielefeld doch noch Ecken hat die ich noch nicht gesehen habe


----------



## discordius (15. Juli 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Die Tage ist Malte und mir ein Zeitgenosse zugelaufen. Ganze 2 Stunden hat er mit uns verbracht - mal sehen ob wir ihn nochmal treffen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kam der Hunde laut Marke aus Lübbecke? Für unseren Hund haben wir nämlich gar keine Marke bekommen. Da ein frei laufender Hund auch durchaus mal einem übereifrigen Jäger zum Opfer fallen kann, kann es vermutlich das nächste mal nichts schaden, bei der Stadt anzurufen und unter Nennung der Hundenummer den Besitzer kontaktieren zu lassen.
Wollen mal nicht hoffen, dass da jemand so dumm war, seinen Hunde passend zum Urlaub auszusetzen ohne die Marke abzunehmen.


----------



## JENSeits (15. Juli 2012)

Ja Malte sagte mir es wäre eine LK-Marke. Ich werde da Morgen mal schnell anrufen und nachfragen


----------



## poekelz (25. Juli 2012)

Da das letzte Bild schon fast zwei Wochen alt ist, hier mal ein Urlaubsfoto aus Norwegen:







Die Platzangst Trailtech Evo Jacke ist übrigens definitiv die beste Bikejacke die ich je hatte, ob bei der Abfahrt vom verschneiten Dalsnibba in Norwegen oder einer  Tour in den Schottischen Highlands - durch die megavielen Lüftungsmöglichkeiten kann man das Klima prima regulieren und Regenfest ist sie auch noch


----------



## Surfjunk (25. Juli 2012)

Wie ist den der Kreutzer in den Bergsee gelangt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (25. Juli 2012)

Ist ja richtig leer. Als ich letztes Jahr am Geiranger gewesen bin lagen 4 Pötte vor Anker. 1x Costa, 1x AIDA, 1x Hapag-Lloyd und 1x Hurtigruten.

Okay, die Hurtigruten liegt nicht wirklich vor Anker, aber sie war eindeutig das schönste Schiff!


----------



## poekelz (25. Juli 2012)

Morgens als wir zur Auffahrt auf den Dalsnibba (1.500m ü. NN) gestartet sind, lag da auch noch ne Costa und das Hurtigrutenschiff kam auch noch kurz durch.

Bin jetzt zum zweiten mal da hoch gekeult und die Serpentinen sind nicht wirklich weniger steil geworden


----------



## kris. (25. Juli 2012)

Seid ihr auf dem Campingplatz, oder im Hotel?


----------



## Waldwichtel (25. Juli 2012)

Hier mal ein Schnappschuss von unserer heutigen Abendrunde.


----------



## poekelz (26. Juli 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> Seid ihr auf dem Campingplatz, oder im Hotel?



Nee, wir sind mit dem Schiff was da unten im Fjord liegt gekommen, weiter gings über Nordkapp, Island (mit Biketour) und Schottland (ebenfalls mit Biketour).


----------



## RolfK (26. Juli 2012)

Genial


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (26. Juli 2012)

Hmmm, schwer zu erkennen auf dem Bild... 
Welcher Anbieter?


----------



## poekelz (26. Juli 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> Hmmm, schwer zu erkennen auf dem Bild...
> Welcher Anbieter?



AIDA - was anderes kommt mir nicht in den Hafen. Konkret war es die neue AIDAmar.

5. Reise bisher auf deren Schiffen, nie bereut und die nächste ist schon gebucht


----------



## kris. (26. Juli 2012)

Ah, also doch. War mir nicht ganz sicher...
Die Mein Schiff sind aber auch nicht schlecht. 

Viel Spass noch!


----------



## c0rtez (26. Juli 2012)

irgendwie finde ich langsam das manchmal die höfflichkeit im owl abteil ein wenig zu wünschen übrig lässt.

die langzeituser führen oft ihre "internen" gespräche was auch absolut ok ist, aber sehr oft habe ich das gefühl das niemand dazwischen kommt.

natürlich ist das mit der aida wohl das interessanteste thema gerade. trotzdem hat jemand hier danach noch ein foto gepostet. dieses hat niemand mit auch nur dem kleinsten kommentar gewürdigt. man muss das gespräch ja nicht abbrechen aber dazu auch mal was zu sagen gehört sich doch.

das gilt für alle themen im owl abteil und dies ist nur ein beispiel. ich merke dies oft und mir selbst ist es auch schon passiert.

muss keiner was zu sagen, will damit auch keinen streit provozieren. eher möchte ich zum nachdenken anregen das es auch noch andere als den harten kern gibt

gesendet via Tapatalk (Samsung Galaxy S3)


----------



## kris. (26. Juli 2012)

stimmt schon, manchmal geht hier was unter.

aus sicherer quelle weiss ich aber das waldis bild (übrigens auch langzeituser) durchaus reaktionen bekommen hat. wenn auch an anderer stelle. 

ich weiss, ändert an der situation hier nix... 

und wenn ich die figuren da oben ehrlich kommentiere kriege ich nur ärger mit denen! gell, slango?


----------



## Waldwichtel (26. Juli 2012)

Hmm?! Das bezieht sich ja auf mein Foto.

Aber ganz ehrlich, ich wollte hier nur mal wieder nen Bild posten bevor Jens uns wieder wegen zuviel Offtopic ermahnt.
Aaaaaber, das ist nur ein Schnappschuss und die 2 Flitzpiepen darauf sind auch nicht wirklich eines Kommentares würdig. 

Letzten Endes ist es auch nur ein kleiner Teil der sich hier aktiv beteiligt.
Wird natürlich auch viel Blödsinn geschrieben (gehöre sicher auch dazu),
aber der Großteil verhält sich passiv, informiert sich gelegentlich über
Touren, sucht evtl. mal Hilfe im Werkstatt-Thread oder überfliegt aus
Langeweile die Threads. Das war immer so und wird auch immer so 
bleiben. Nimm's locker!


----------



## ohneworte (26. Juli 2012)

c0rtez schrieb:


> irgendwie finde ich langsam das manchmal die höfflichkeit im owl abteil ein wenig zu wünschen übrig lässt.
> 
> die langzeituser führen oft ihre "internen" gespräche was auch absolut ok ist, aber sehr oft habe ich das gefühl das niemand dazwischen kommt.
> 
> ...



Moin,

ach so schlimm ist das auch wieder nicht. Ich als "Auswärtiger" plärre hier ja auch ab und an was dazwischen und werde trotzdem beachtet, wenn auch nicht immer! OWLer sind halt auch ein "eigenes Völkchen".

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Waldwichtel (26. Juli 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> OWLer sind halt auch ein "eigenes Völkchen".
> 
> Grüße
> Jens



Naja, man sagt uns OWL-Bikern ja auch nach, das wir zum Lachen in den Schrauberkeller gehen.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (26. Juli 2012)

An irgendwen erinnert mich Slang auf diesem Bild mit seinem Gesichtsausdruck... ich komm nur einfach nicht drauf.


----------



## Waldwichtel (26. Juli 2012)

Stell dir noch ne Pfeife im Mundwinkel vor, ein zugekniffenes Auge und ne Seemannsmütze. 

... Popeye! 

Ansonsten erinnert mich Slang immer an Brösel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sonne310 (26. Juli 2012)

Ansonsten erinnert mich Slang immer an Brösel. [/QUOTE]

Da hast Du Recht


----------



## slang (26. Juli 2012)

c0rtez schrieb:


> trotzdem hat jemand hier danach noch ein foto gepostet. dieses hat niemand mit auch nur dem kleinsten kommentar gewürdigt.



Da hab ich als abgelichteter überhaupt kein Problem mit.
Viel schlimmer find ich das du das Thema wieder hoch holst. 

Ach Waldi, kris hatte mich die Tage mal wegen ner guten Fiskars Axt beraten .Ich hab jetzt eine. 
Wo wohnst du noch mal genau?  War doch irgendwo im sozialen Brennpunkt im Norden,oder?


----------



## the_Shot (26. Juli 2012)

Bin mit aufm Pic und sag nix dazu - liegt daran, dass ich nicht mit Slango gesehen werden will

Gesendet von meinem GT-S5690 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## kris. (27. Juli 2012)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Bin mit aufm Pic und sag nix dazu - liegt daran, dass ich nicht mit Slango gesehen werden will
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-S5690 mit Tapatalk 2



Zu spät!


----------



## Sonne310 (27. Juli 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> mensch, von dir hatten wir hier auch lange kein bild mehr.



Von mir ? 
Liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass ich so unansehnlich bin  
vor allem, nachdem ich über den Lenker gegangen bin... 

Aber stimmt, das neue Rad hätte ich mal posten können. Gibt es bislang nur in meinem Profil. Muss reichen, bei den Lästereien über weiße Gabeln und so...


----------



## Waldwichtel (27. Juli 2012)

Hier wird doch nicht gelästert. 

Apropos Bilder ... hier noch eins von unserer heutigen Abendrunde. Wenn Shoti keine Schwalbe sondern Michelin fahren würde, 
hätte ich das Michelin-Männchen ins Spiel bringen können, aber so halte ich mich mal etwas zurück. Lasst das Foto einfach mal auf euch wirken.


----------



## the_Shot (27. Juli 2012)

Ich sitz einfach nur ein wenig "unförmig" 

Gesendet von meinem GT-S5690 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Waldwichtel (27. Juli 2012)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Ich sitz einfach nur ein wenig "unförmig"



Jetzt ist auch noch der Sattel schuld!?


----------



## kris. (27. Juli 2012)

wie nen windbeutel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (27. Juli 2012)

nix Windbeutel.

das ist langfristig erarbeitete "Gravity-Power" wie dieses Foto vom August letzten Jahres schon zeigt.


----------



## Waldwichtel (27. Juli 2012)

Jau, da ist er bis heute konsequent geblieben.

... aber er hat auch was von Tom Hanks in "Cast Away" oder Robinson Crusoe".  Wo habt ihr da denn pausiert?


----------



## slang (27. Juli 2012)

das ist das Hangstein Cafe, bei der Altenbekentour gabs da ein Päuschen


----------



## c0rtez (28. Juli 2012)

So ne Aufnahme wie oben mit Fischeye sieht immer echt witzig aus...

Ich habe mal eine eher undankbare Impression.
Bin gestern ne kleine Tour im Stemweder gefahren (alleine). Glücklichweise hatte ich durch Zufall ne Pumpe, aber leider keinen Schlauch dabei. Denn mich hat einer platter Reifen erwischt.
Dazu kommt, dass ich komplett auf der anderen Seite des Berges war als es passiert ist.

Die Tour hat dann vorzeitig so geendet:







Hier die Tour des Tages. Beim roten Kreuz war der Platte und beim grünen Kreuz stand das Auto. 5x durfte ich Nachpumpen... 





Eigentlich wollte ich den nördlichen Teil des Berges auch noch mitnehmen, aber das war dann nicht mehr drin...


----------



## Surfjunk (28. Juli 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> man lernt halt nie aus.
> 
> pumpe und schlauch gehören einfach zu den dingen die man immer dabei haben sollte.



Oh warte da kann ich über 

Dabei sein sollten, aus eigener Erfahrung:

- Kettenglied und Nieter
- Schaltauge
- Kabelbinder
- Schlauch
- Flickzeug
- Verbandsmittel
- Multitool
- Pumpe
- Corniebanane
- Wasser

Zu all diesen Teile kann ich eine Geschichte erzählen warum das so wichtig ist. 
Daher macht ja auch ein Bikerucksack Sinn.


----------



## c0rtez (28. Juli 2012)

wenn ich im stemweder bin mach ich meist nur so 15 bis 20 km da hab ich in der Regel nur das mutlitool dabei

gesendet via Tapatalk (Samsung Galaxy S3)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zyran (28. Juli 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Oh warte da kann ich über
> 
> Dabei sein sollten, aus eigener Erfahrung:
> 
> ...



Kann Ich nur bestätigen, schleppe den ganzen Kram auch immer mit


----------



## slang (28. Juli 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Oh warte da kann ich über
> 
> Dabei sein sollten, aus eigener Erfahrung:
> 
> ...



Bis auf das Schaltauge ist das auch meine Grundausstattung.
Statt Kettengliedern, ein Kettenschloss. Nietdrücker ist am Multitool.
Dazu noch Handy und nen bissel Kleingeld


----------



## Surfjunk (28. Juli 2012)

Ja ist bei mir auch ein Kettenschloss.
Und am Multitool ein Nieter um den alten Stift raus zu drücken.


----------



## crossboss (29. Juli 2012)

Zyran schrieb:


> Kann Ich nur bestätigen, schleppe den ganzen Kram auch immer mit




Jetzt vllt


----------



## Zyran (29. Juli 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Jetzt vllt


Bis auf's Schaltauge hatte Ich alles mit. 
Hab aber dazugelernt.
Schaltauge fährt jetzt auch immer mit


----------



## judyclt (29. Juli 2012)

> Dabei sein sollten, aus eigener Erfahrung:
> 
> - Kettenglied und Nieter
> - Schaltauge
> ...



Habe ich auch alles dabei. Nieter ist an jedem guten Multitool. 
Nur habe ich den Kram nicht im Rucksack, sondern am Sattel/Rahmen. 
Das ist deutlich angenehmer.


----------



## slang (29. Juli 2012)

Ich habs lieber im Rucksack.
a) habe ich mehrere Räder
b) Versifft es im Rucksack nicht so
c) ists so "verklüngelsicherer"


Ich füge noch dazu:
Einmalhandschuhe, wenn die nicht schon im Erste-Hilfe Set sind. Ich finds voll nervig nach ner Reparatur am Wegesrand mit versifften Fingern weiter zu fahren.
Außerdem nen  Putzlappen, wenn man bei einem verdreckten Reifen den Schlauch wechseln soll, und da nicht vorher nen bisschen putzen kann, ist der nächste Platten ja schon vorprogrammiert.


----------



## JENSeits (29. Juli 2012)

Ein schönes Thema, irgendwo habe ich hier im IBC mal einen Thread entdeckt, indem über ernstgemeinte 330 Seiten darüber diskutiert wurde was in einen Rucksack gehört ... scheint also ein unendliches Thema zusein 

Vielleicht ists ja mit "Man braucht immer das was man nicht dabei hat" abzukürzen?


----------



## crossboss (30. Juli 2012)

genau Jens das führt zwangläufig dazu, das Rucksäcke erfahrener Bike mit leidgeprüften Details ausgestattet sind und die halbe Kellerwerkstatt beinhalten. Aber auch meine Erfahrung sagt "Shit happens"


----------



## Porta-Mike (1. August 2012)

moin!

heute ´mal kurz zur weser....







dort ist am kommenden wochenende das " umsonst & draußen " festival.

http://www.festivalkult.de/2004/php/index.php

etwas abseits gab es auch noch eine schönes motiv.







gruß

michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (2. August 2012)




----------



## Waldwichtel (2. August 2012)

Jepp. Sehr schönes Cube.


----------



## wiehenrenner (2. August 2012)

So anbei einige Bilder von unserer Willingen Tour. Unterm Strich wars echt nen perfekter Tag! 

Dennis:





Meine Wenigkeit:





Jens:





Das schwarze ist keine billige Badman-Kopie sondern unser Shoti in der Flugphase......


----------



## poekelz (2. August 2012)

Coole Bilder!

...muss unbedingt auch mal wieder in nen Park!


----------



## Waldwichtel (2. August 2012)

Top Fotos! 



wiehenrenner schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1180330
> Das schwarze ist keine billige Badman-Kopie sondern unser Shoti in der Flugphase......


 
Oha! Obwohl Shoti ja ähnlich große Schäden hinterlassen kann, wie Batman. 

 Aber wie nennt man denn Dennis seinen Sprung?! Flying Wheelie?


----------



## the_Shot (2. August 2012)

Chris,

bin mal auf die vielen anderen Bilder gepannt. War ein klasse Tag gestern, gute Stimmung und geiles Wetter. Was will man mehr?!


----------



## -Kiwi- (2. August 2012)

Nice!

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Surfjunk (2. August 2012)

poekelz schrieb:


> Coole Bilder!
> 
> ...muss unbedingt auch mal wieder in nen Park!



Lass mal festhalten. 
Ich möchte auch mal nach Winterberg. 
Willingen find ich jetzt nicht ganz so spannend.


----------



## -Kiwi- (2. August 2012)

In Winterberg war ich vor einer Woche. War mal wieder richtig geil.
Die DH-Strecke hat sich nicht verändert. Den "SingleTrail" kannte ich bis dato noch nicht. Ist auch super, aber schwieriger zu fahren als der DH.

Werde diesen Monat auch nochmal hindüsen.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wiehenrenner (2. August 2012)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Chris,
> 
> bin mal auf die vielen anderen Bilder gepannt. War ein klasse Tag gestern, gute Stimmung und geiles Wetter. Was will man mehr?!


 
Jup war nen geiler Tag. Ich war gerade dabei dir die Bilder zu schicken. Jetzt hat sich mein Win Live Mail abgeschossen.......  Versuche Dir Sie schnell als möglich nachzureichen.


----------



## 230691 (2. August 2012)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Aber wie nennt man denn Dennis seinen Sprung?! Flying Wheelie?



Das war noch am Anfang unseren Trainings
Später wurde das noch besser^^

Jedenfalls bin ich jetzt wesentlich sicherer in der Luft und auch nicht mehr Frontlastig


----------



## 230691 (2. August 2012)




----------



## poekelz (2. August 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Lass mal festhalten.
> Ich möchte auch mal nach Winterberg.
> Willingen find ich jetzt nicht ganz so spannend.



Ich fand´s auch in Kallenhart recht kuschelig!


----------



## wiehenrenner (2. August 2012)

Jup, werde da die Tage auch wieder hinfahren. Warstein ist kultig


----------



## wolfi (2. August 2012)

wann wollt ihr denn nach kallenhardt?
sonntag wäre ich evtl dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (2. August 2012)

Kallenhart ist auch ok. 
Lasst uns das ein WE später machen. 
Ich muss noch bis Sonntag am Strand liegen.


----------



## Domme02 (2. August 2012)

coole Bilder dennis!


----------



## c0rtez (5. August 2012)

Waren heute in Damme unterwegs, da sind auch mal wieder ein paar Schnappschüsse bei "wunderbarem" Wetter entstanden. Und jetzt wo ich wieder zuhause bin is alles Bombe draußen wie gemein


----------



## JENSeits (7. August 2012)

hab mich endlich getraut 





Danke an Uli fürs "Absichern"! 
schaut allerdings nicht so hoch / steil aus auf dem Bild.


----------



## Surfjunk (7. August 2012)

Donner!

Respekt, das Ding sieht in echt größer aus!


----------



## wiehenrenner (7. August 2012)

Ist das der Step Up am See? Die Perspektive verzehrt es in der Tat etwas. Ich muss da auch mal wieder hin, bekomme ja Fahrtechnisch nix mehr auf die Kette


----------



## -Kiwi- (7. August 2012)

Top, Jens. 
Die Sprünge in Porta warten auf dich.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## kris. (7. August 2012)

Rückwärts?!? RESPEKT!


----------



## freetourer (7. August 2012)

.... ich ruf gleich mal bei Greenpeace an.

Bei den ganzen Fehlversuchen vorher bist Du ja ständig an den Baum geknallt und hast die ganze Rinde abgeschält. 

duw


----------



## wiehenrenner (7. August 2012)

Also Jungs ohne Spass das Ding ist mal amtlich, das Bild hier sieht nur nen Bruchteil so heftig aus, also Respekt Jens, ich komme da mein Leben nicht hoch ;-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (7. August 2012)

wiehenrenner schrieb:


> Also Jungs ohne Spass das Ding ist mal amtlich, das Bild hier sieht nur nen Bruchteil so heftig aus, also Respekt Jens, ich komme da mein Leben nicht hoch ;-(



Ich glaub für so´n Schice bin ich zu alt....

Jens, super Flug -


----------



## JENSeits (7. August 2012)

Danke Leute - damit hätte ich jetzt nicht gerechnet 
Habs gleich beim ersten mal gepackt, wenn auch ein wenig zukurz. 
Achja, ja ist der See.

@Kiwi: Da bin ich mir noch nicht so sicher 

Insgesamt muss ich mal mehr Schwung holen, fällt mir bei der Anfahrt aber echt nicht leicht. Da muss mich Niklas mal mitziehen 


LG Jens


----------



## crossboss (7. August 2012)

Schöner Sprung, ich glaube ich denke wohl immer zu sehr daran was mir passiert, wenn ich bei diesen Spielchen nicht weit genug komme.............an der Uni sind auch ein Paar solche Dinger zum übenIch lass es besser(noch)aus!


----------



## JENSeits (7. August 2012)

Das denke ich mir auch immer - aber den hab ich mir jetzt zugetraut


----------



## c0rtez (7. August 2012)

N Video wäre natürlich noch geiler, aktuell kann man nicht abschätzen wo du aufgekommen bist...


----------



## JENSeits (7. August 2012)

Videos / weitere Bilder kommen erst nächste Woche wenn ich mit gezogenen Weißheitszähnen daheim sitze 

LG Jens


----------



## chucki_bo (8. August 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Videos / weitere Bilder kommen erst nächste Woche wenn ich mit gezogenen Weißheitszähnen daheim sitze
> 
> LG Jens



Setz dich nicht mit den gezogenen Zähnen zu Hause
hin. Laß die doch beim Z-Arzt. 

Hut ab vor dem Sprung. 

Ich glaube, dass das nötige Tempo unten
in der Progression vor dem Absprung für 
mindestens genausoviel Sturzpotential gut ist,
wie der Sprung selbst. 

Also: Chapeaux!!!!


----------



## crossboss (8. August 2012)

mit so nem Sprung kann man aber auch selbst Zähne ziehen


----------



## JENSeits (8. August 2012)

Danke dir Jörg! Ich hätte nicht gedacht das mein bestes Stück hier so zu wachsen beginnt 
Ich muss aber sagen, der Sprung ist gar nicht soo schwer wie ich finde. Springt sich quasi intuitiv. Bei ausreichendem Schwung ists auch relativ ungefährlich, da man ja nach oben springt. 
Für mich ist die Kompression kein Problem, ich kann mich grad auch nicht mehr richtig dran erinnern. Ich finde den nötigen Schwung aufzubauen wesentlich schwieriger. 
Siehe hier bei 0:33, das ist auch der Step Up.

Stimmt, die Zähne lass ich lieber beim Arzt 


Also danke nochmal an euch alle - das gibt mir Auftrieb den ich im Moment gut gebrauchen kann 
LG Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (9. August 2012)

Arbeitsnachweis von heute. 

Kaiser Wilhelm hält die treue Wacht. 

Ziemlich nass auf den steinig, wurzeligen Trails 
zwischen Bergkirchen und Porta. 





chucki_bo


----------



## JENSeits (9. August 2012)

Selbst hingetreten oder woanders gestartet?
Neid!


----------



## chucki_bo (9. August 2012)

Bergkirchen - Porta und zurück. 

Dienstag und heute.


----------



## Surfjunk (9. August 2012)

Hast du Urlaub?


----------



## chucki_bo (9. August 2012)

Eigentlich diese und nächste Woche, aber die zweite
wird wohl nix. :kotz:


----------



## wolfi (11. August 2012)

Ich bin heile zuhause....nach der kneipentour

# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (11. August 2012)

wolfi schrieb:


> Ich bin heile zuhause....nach der kneipentourAnhang anzeigen 235437
> 
> # send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #



Hoffentlich mit Helm


----------



## crossboss (11. August 2012)

Wolfi wie fährt sich dein getunter Eber jetzt


----------



## c0rtez (11. August 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> hab mich endlich getraut
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wo is das überhaupt?


----------



## JENSeits (11. August 2012)

hast ne PN


----------



## wolfi (11. August 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Wolfi wie fährt sich dein getunter Eber jetzt



Hi jörg!
sehr geil! die 4 kg merkt man total. ich bin jetzt bei 16 kg. ist für den panzer absolut passabel. die gabel arbeitet hervorragend, ich experimentiere im moment mit der luft. und schlauchlos funktioniert bisher ebenfalls sehr gut.
gruß, wolfi.

# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## crossboss (11. August 2012)

freut mich wann gehts mal mit Roland auf den Trail


----------



## Waldwichtel (11. August 2012)

Kleiner Schnappschuss vom heutigen Alpecin Cycling Day. Ich danke Slang 
fürs Foto und dafür, das er sich 2 Stunden Zeit genommen hat, um mit seiner
ISDN-Leitung das 4kb-Foto hochzuladen.


----------



## Waldwichtel (12. August 2012)

Heute morgen gegen 7 Uhr am Obersee. War auf dem Weg zum Start des Alpecin-Rennen. Einfach herrlich, alles verlassen und ruhig.  Ich sollte öfters um die Zeit mit dem Bike los.


----------



## nextfriday (12. August 2012)

Schöne Pics Ja, morgens um 70 ist die Welt noch in Ordnung. Wenn das Aufstehen nur halb so schwierig wäre


----------



## JENSeits (15. August 2012)

Hallo Leute!

Die kleine Sommerpause ist beendet und ab Heute gibts jeden Tag 3 neue Fotos!
Bei positiver Resonanz könnte es auch mehr werden 
Neugierig? Dann folgt mir auf Facebook! 








Liebe Grüße und eine schöne Woche
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfs.Blut (15. August 2012)

Also ich kann eins sehen.


----------



## JENSeits (15. August 2012)

Habs direkt eingefügt - die Forensoftware hat wohl einen Hänger 


Ich hab beschlossen, falls erwünscht, poste ich hier im Laufe der Tage meine Favoriten ...


----------



## crossboss (15. August 2012)

Jens ich frag dich lieber mal, ob ich ein von dir geschossene Bild posten darf


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (15. August 2012)

Warum solltest du das nicht tun Jens? Dafür is der Thread doch da. Immer her damit.


----------



## JENSeits (15. August 2012)

@ Jörg: jop, darfste 
@ Bene: Naja, ich möchte hier keine 20 Bilder einfach so reinstellen wenns niemanden interessiert  bisl monoton


----------



## crossboss (15. August 2012)

WILLI Freeride und WIBE DH im AUGUST Danke nochmal an die Fotografen Chris und Jens für die Aktionfotos!


----------



## JENSeits (15. August 2012)

Bild 1 wird ein Stampfer!


----------



## JENSeits (15. August 2012)

*#2   push it*




click for big


----------



## crossboss (15. August 2012)

nee, neeee 2 bumms schlag ein Krater (108 kg mit Rüstung)
aber es ist besser geworden denn ich hab jetzt Tragflächen dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (15. August 2012)

*#3   little corner*




click for big


----------



## Waldwichtel (15. August 2012)

Heute bei dem schönen Wetter ne nette Tour mit Vogel gemacht. ... einziges Ärgernis war der Plattfuß auf dem Weg zum Treffpunkt. 
Morgen gehts dann zu den Externsteinen und am Wochenende ist Altenbeken angesagt.


----------



## -Kiwi- (15. August 2012)

Nice, Jens! 


Von meiner Tour heute. Sorry für die (Handy-) Quali.





Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## slang (15. August 2012)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


>



Warum musstest du die Kette aufmachen? Wegen einem Platten ja wohl nicht


----------



## c0rtez (15. August 2012)

slang schrieb:


> Warum musstest du die Kette aufmachen? Wegen einem Platten ja wohl nicht



Wenn hinten und man den schlauch wechselt. Wie will man das ohne Ausbau machen?

gesendet via Tapatalk (Samsung Galaxy S3)


----------



## -Kiwi- (15. August 2012)

@k_star:

Hohensteiner Klippen?!

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (15. August 2012)

Bevor ich mir das Carbon mit der Kette zerkratze, nehme ich die Kette grundsätzlich immer ab. Mit Kettenschloss ist das doch eh ne Sache von 10 Sekunden.  Bei der Gelegenheit mache ich auch immer gleich ne Inventur und zähle die Kettenglieder. Kann ja sein das man mal eins unterwegs verliert. 

@ Kai
Schönes Foto!


----------



## ohneworte (16. August 2012)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Heute bei dem schönen Wetter ne nette Tour mit Vogel gemacht. ... einziges Ärgernis war der Plattfuß auf dem Weg zum Treffpunkt.
> Morgen gehts dann zu den Externsteinen und am Wochenende ist Altenbeken angesagt.



Bist Du jetzt unter die Schrotthändler gegangen?


----------



## Waldwichtel (16. August 2012)

Klar! Ich kann dir gerne mal nen Kilo rostige Nägel mitbringen.
Frage mich aber was son Ding mitten im Wald verloren hat.


----------



## slang (16. August 2012)

c0rtez schrieb:


> Wenn hinten und man den schlauch wechselt. Wie will man das ohne Ausbau machen?
> 
> gesendet via Tapatalk (Samsung Galaxy S3)




Ich kann bei meinen Fahrrädern das Hinterrad ausbauen, ohne die Kette öffnen zu müssen. Warum Waldi das macht hat er ja gesagt, aber notwendig ist das ja nicht.


----------



## JENSeits (16. August 2012)

weiter geht's mit 

*#4 Fundstück*




click for big

follow me on facebook


----------



## JENSeits (16. August 2012)

*#5 anti-style*




click for big

follow me on facebook


----------



## slang (16. August 2012)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Klar! Ich kann dir gerne mal nen Kilo rostige Nägel mitbringen.
> Frage mich aber was son Ding mitten im Wald verloren hat.



ich glaube Jens meint gar nicht den Nagel 

Duck und wech, der slang


----------



## c0rtez (16. August 2012)

slang schrieb:


> Ich kann bei meinen Fahrrädern das Hinterrad ausbauen, ohne die Kette öffnen zu müssen. Warum Waldi das macht hat er ja gesagt, aber notwendig ist das ja nicht.



Jetzt verstehe ich unser Problem!

Ich habe aus *auf*machen, *ab*machen gelesen.

Abmachen muss man sie, aber nicht aufmachen, da gebe ich dir recht.


----------



## JENSeits (16. August 2012)

*#6 speed*




click for big

follow me on facebook


----------



## vogel23 (16. August 2012)

@ jens: in der neuen bike ist ein extra heft, fahrtechnik enduro! da auf den fotos sieht die kurven technik aber noch etwas anders aus!   üben üben popüben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (16. August 2012)

slang schrieb:


> ich glaube Jens meint gar nicht den Nagel
> 
> Duck und wech, der slang


----------



## JENSeits (17. August 2012)

Freitag Mittag - Wochenende? Ich wünsche euch ein schönes Wochenende und möchte euch die Wartezeit verkürzen mit ein wenig
*
#7 Flow*




click for big

follow me on facebook


----------



## -Kiwi- (17. August 2012)

Nice!


----------



## crossboss (17. August 2012)

...ein Männlein steht im Walde, .......


----------



## JENSeits (17. August 2012)

*#8 going down*




click for big


----------



## discordius (17. August 2012)

Auf Bildern sehen die Trails immer so leicht aus, kam da trotzdem nicht ohne abzusteigen runter.


----------



## esta (17. August 2012)

wo ist das ?


----------



## JENSeits (17. August 2012)

*#9 surfing? no! impact!*




click for big


----------



## Waldwichtel (17. August 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


>



Wenn das Simplon gemeint ist, das ist eher für'n Gelben Sack aber nicht für'n Schrottplatz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## discordius (17. August 2012)

esta schrieb:


> wo ist das ?



Nicht so richtig OWL:




Die Ösis sind aber auch ein komisches Völkchen, die parken rückwärts mit ihren Kühen ein:


----------



## JENSeits (18. August 2012)

*#10 prejump*




click for big


----------



## slang (18. August 2012)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Wenn das Simplon gemeint ist, das ist eher für'n Gelben Sack aber nicht für'n Schrottplatz!



Sondermüll,wer will das denn haben


----------



## crossboss (18. August 2012)

ich seh da 2 schwere Einschläge


----------



## JENSeits (18. August 2012)

*#11 Trails & surfing <3*




click for big


----------



## kris. (18. August 2012)

Cool, bei euch im Wald wachsen sogar Kameras...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (18. August 2012)

wie man auf dem ersten Bild der Serie erkennt, pflanze ich sie auch ab und an im Wald.


----------



## JENSeits (18. August 2012)

*#12 go fast!*




click for big


----------



## the_Shot (18. August 2012)

discordius schrieb:


> Die Ösis sind aber auch ein komisches Völkchen, die parken rückwärts mit ihren Kühen ein:



sehr geil, ich lach mich weg


----------



## JENSeits (19. August 2012)

*#13 into the corner*




click for big


----------



## kris. (19. August 2012)

Externsteine von oben...


----------



## kris. (19. August 2012)

Falkenburg


----------



## JENSeits (19. August 2012)

*#13 yihaa! *




click for big


----------



## Waldwichtel (19. August 2012)

Hier ein paar Bilder von unserer heutigen Altenbeken-Tour. Sumsemann, Slang und meine Wenigkeit trotzen der Sonne bei tropischen Temperaturen 
und starteten von Altenbeken über Velmerstot, Externsteine, Hermann, Bienenschmidt bis nach Bielefeld entlang des Teutos. 

... erste Anzeichen von Demotivation. 





... erster Freudentaumel nach erreichen des ersten Etappenziels (im klimatisierten Zug wohl gemerkt) 





... erster unplanmässiger Zwischenstop (nach 6km) mit Plattfuß. Schon der 2. Platten innerhalb von 4 Tagen. 





... kurzer Aufenthalt am Preußischen Velmerstot.









... und hier Slang beim waghalsigen Downhill-Schieben am Velmerstot. Aber fürs Crossrad sind die Steinpassagen dann doch etwas zu heftig.


----------



## crossboss (20. August 2012)

versuchs mal mit Tubeless Waldi dann wird allet jut


----------



## Waldwichtel (20. August 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> versuchs mal mit Tubeless Waldi dann wird allet jut



Wäre auch aus Gewichtsgründen ne Überlegung wert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (20. August 2012)

Rollt wie Sau, das funktioniert selbst am Enduro mit stabilen Normalfaltreifen z.B. Mountain King Pretektion sehr gu,t wenn man etwas Übung hat. Gibt aber sehr gute Anleitungen für Neulinge
bestes Dichtmittel finde ist Stans No Tubes Latexmilch. Schwalbe Doc Blue ist nicht so toll.


----------



## slang (20. August 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> bestes Dichtmittel finde ist Stans No Tubes Latexmilch. Schwalbe Doc Blue ist nicht so toll.



Ist aber mittlerweile egal welche du nimmst

http://www.schwalbe.com/ger/de/prod...=3&tn_mainPoint=Produkte&tn_subPoint=Zubehoer


----------



## Waldwichtel (20. August 2012)

Oh, da scheint Schwalbe dazu gelernt zuhaben. Die alte Schwalbe-Milch wurde ja von vielen schlecht bewertet.


----------



## crossboss (20. August 2012)

Hmmmhhh , ich habe Doc Blue  vor 2 Wochen versucht. Das Zeug hat trotz langem grÃ¼ndlichen SchÃ¼ttelns nur Klumpen rausgekotzt. Der Tublesready Reifen wurde nicht richtig dicht. Ich habs dann weggeworfen. Mit Stans im 1ten Versuch dicht, da das Zeuch total homogen dickflÃ¼ssiug ist. Ich kann daher sehr ans Herz legen. Am bsten gleich nen knappen Liter kaufen . Kostet bei Bikecomponentsdann gut 17,90 â¬,. Ist unschlagbar gÃ¼nstig.


----------



## Waldwichtel (20. August 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Hmmmhhh , ich habe Doc Blue  vor 2 Wochen versucht. Das Zeug hat trotz langem gründlichen Schüttelns nur Klumpen rausgekotzt. Der Tublesready Reifen wurde nicht richtig dicht. Ich habs dann weggeworfen. Mit Stans im 1ten Versuch dicht, da das Zeuch total homogen dickflüssiug ist. Ich kann daher sehr ans Herz legen. Am bsten gleich nen knappen Liter kaufen . Kostet bei Bikecomponentsdann gut 17,90 ,. Ist unschlagbar günstig.



Gut, danke für den Tip!


----------



## slang (20. August 2012)

dann haste scheinbar noch ne alte Pulle gekriegt. Bei den neuen stehts auch drauf dass sie von Notubes kommt.
Sieht man auch an den kleinen Flaschen, früher 100ml, jetzt 60, genau wie die Notubes. 

Mein Versuch mit altem DocBlue istauch in die Hose gegangen. 
Letztens hat mir nen Hädler ne "alte" Docblue geschenkt, er wollte noch nicht mal etwas Kleingeld für die Kaffekasse annehmen 
Spricht ja auch "fürs" Produkt


----------



## Biking_Steini (20. August 2012)

*Lübbecke ... Sontag 19.08.2012 ... 39°C ... am schwitzen wie Sau ...
* 
Logo, jetzt rauf auf´s Bike und ne Tour durch´n Wiehen. 
So machten sich sechs unerschrockene Recken auf den Weg. Ziel: das Bierbrunnenfescht in Lübbecke. 
Jeder Anstieg wurde bei der Hitze zur Qual, Puls 180 und kurz vorm :kotz:....
Aber die Gier nach Bier hat dann schließlich doch gesiegt.







 ... ab an die Tränke






... so sehen Sieger aus






... Gambrinus himself (Eyshe mit Faßbrause )


Geht aber auch anders ....


----------



## JENSeits (20. August 2012)

Euch habe ich ja noch nie im Wald getroffen! 

Da es ja ein Bilderthread ist ...


*#15 knapp daneben ist auch vorbei*




click for big


----------



## poekelz (20. August 2012)

Jens, hast du nur ein Trikot?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (20. August 2012)

das ist kein Trikot, das ist ein Pullover und es war an dem Tag recht kalt, auch wenns nicht so ausschaut 
Fotos sind alle in einem 4 stündigem Shoot entstanden ...


----------



## JENSeits (20. August 2012)

*#16 nature*




click for big


*#17 stone bridge
*



click for big


----------



## Biking_Steini (21. August 2012)

@: JENSeits

Laß dich nicht durch die Trikots täuschen, die  sind neu. Sind aber seit Jahren regelmäßig im Raum LK unterwegs ...

Gruß ... Dirk


----------



## Surfjunk (21. August 2012)

Nicht in OWL, aber OWL in Bozen 

Sightseeing




Auffahrt Jenesien per Seilbahn




Alm auf 1300Hm kurz vorm Trail




Über Bozen




Nicht so schön wie die von Waldi aber auch mal ein Selfpicture


----------



## crossboss (21. August 2012)

schöne Bilder alter Surfer. Deinen _Lüttjen_ haste aber gut ausgerüstet


----------



## -Kiwi- (21. August 2012)

Top Bilder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (21. August 2012)

Hab grad in den alten Bildern gestöbert - hat sich seit 1997 nicht viel verändert in Bozen.

Tolle Bilder!


----------



## JENSeits (21. August 2012)

letzter Tag - Endspurt!


*#18 over the roots*




click for big


----------



## JENSeits (21. August 2012)

*#19 sideways again*




click for big


----------



## JENSeits (21. August 2012)

So,das letzte Bild der kleinen Serie.
Wie hats euch gefallen? Was ist euer Favorit?
Ich bin gespannt! 

Wenns euch gefallen hat, freue ich mich sehr übers liken meiner Seite!

*#20 lovely ambiance*




click for big, da gibts auch die restlichen Bilder


LG Jens


----------



## -Kiwi- (21. August 2012)

10
11
13
17
18
20

Insgesamt eine schöne Bilderserie, Jens!


----------



## JENSeits (21. August 2012)

Danke dir!


----------



## Ulrich-40 (22. August 2012)

Wähle die 18  
So ne Serie kannste gerne wiederholen !!! (nicht mit den gleichen Bildern - versteht sich )


----------



## JENSeits (22. August 2012)

Ich hab ja noch ein paar Bilder die ich noch nicht hochgeladen haben ... aber die sind nicht so.
Mal schauen - bin dafür immer zuhaben


----------



## Tier (22. August 2012)

Damit die *Porta Eastside* mal wieder hervorgehoben wird, meine kurze Feierabendrunde von heute 
























Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## nippelspanner (22. August 2012)

@Jens: Heißt der Fred jetzt "Bilder / Impressionen vom Mod."?
Dann freue ich mich schon jetzt auf die "Foto Love Story"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (22. August 2012)

auch wenn ich ihn jetzt mit reinziehe 



Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> Warum solltest du das nicht tun Jens? Dafür is der Thread doch da. Immer her damit.



 ich bin jetzt ja fertig 


@ Tobi: Geiles Rad - schicke Fotos! Nur dieses blau in den Felgendecals ...


----------



## ohneworte (22. August 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> auch wenn ich ihn jetzt mit reinziehe
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, ihr zwei Beiden!


----------



## ohneworte (22. August 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> die weiße kurbel am canyon geht gar nicht.
> 
> man guckt das rad an, und sieht nur noch die kurbel.



Ist doch sowieso nur ein Focus-Nachbau!


----------



## JENSeits (22. August 2012)

Ich find das Radl schick, auch mit weißer Kurbel.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (23. August 2012)

Stimmt schon, ist echt ein schicker Rahmen, nur das "Farb"design find ich immer wieder langweilig, aber gibt ja genug die drauf stehen, von daher vollkommen legitim 
Die Felgendecals würde ich allerdings auch abmachen, da hat Jens Recht!


----------



## Porta-Mike (23. August 2012)

moin!



> die weiße kurbel am canyon geht gar nicht.









@tobi: ich freue mich schon dein neues radl heute zu sehen. 18 uhr am bekannten treffpunkt?

gruß

michael


----------



## Tier (23. August 2012)

Porta-Mike schrieb:


> moin!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich weiß was du meinst! 

18.00 Uhr, altbekannter Ort! 

Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## Waldwichtel (23. August 2012)

Die heutige Tour ging durchs Lipper Land (Bad Salzuflen) und über Hollenstein und Stuckenberg. Insgesamt ca. 60km.

Bismarckturm Bad Salzuflen





Chill-Area mitten im Wald


----------



## kris. (23. August 2012)

Kein Bild vom Kuchen?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_Shot (23. August 2012)

Hat Slango während der Tour nen Schlaganfall gehabt, sieht aus als wenn er nen Schlag schräg hätte


----------



## kris. (23. August 2012)

das muss so! 

*duw*


----------



## slang (23. August 2012)

Shoti, wenn ich dich das nächste mal treffe krieg ich nen "Schlaganfall" aber der etwas anderen Art


----------



## the_Shot (24. August 2012)

Naja so weh kann das ja nicht tun, bei den dünnen Ärmchen

Gesendet von meinem GT-S5690 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## crossboss (24. August 2012)

die Fotos waren fast alle gelungen Jens


----------



## wiehenrenner (24. August 2012)

Mal wieder was vom Nachwuchs, wenn der Alte schon nix gebacken bekommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (24. August 2012)




----------



## ohneworte (24. August 2012)

Holla die Waldfee! das traue ich mich ja kaum mit 150mm Federweg!


----------



## -Kiwi- (24. August 2012)

Weiter so!

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## the_Shot (24. August 2012)

sehr gut!!! Schon besser als der Vater, vll. sollten wir Deinen kurzen demnächst mit innen Park nehmen. Der rockt den bestimmt


----------



## -Kiwi- (24. August 2012)




----------



## wiehenrenner (24. August 2012)

the_Shot schrieb:


> sehr gut!!! Schon besser als der Vater, vll. sollten wir Deinen kurzen demnächst mit innen Park nehmen. Der rockt den bestimmt


 

Jetzt triffst Du mich schon nen bissl, etwas Vorsprung habe ich noch vor Ihm..... 

@ Kiwi, schönes Panorama !


----------



## slang (24. August 2012)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


>



Geiles Bild


----------



## Surfjunk (24. August 2012)

@wiehen...

Super Burschi!
Lass uns doch mal mit den Jungs eine Runde im Wiehen machen.


----------



## wiehenrenner (25. August 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> @wiehen...
> 
> Super Burschi!
> Lass uns doch mal mit den Jungs eine Runde im Wiehen machen.


 
Jup sollten wir machen. Wenn meiner nicht so unendlich faul wäre 
Ich nehme ihn jetzt aber mal mit in Trainingslager...


----------



## chucki_bo (25. August 2012)

wiehenrenner schrieb:


> Mal wieder was vom Nachwuchs, wenn der Alte schon nix gebacken bekommt



Sehr, sehr geil. 

Bist Du schon mal so hoch geflogen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (25. August 2012)

@Wiehen
Toller Sprung von deinem Knaben. Ja lasst uns doch mal nen Termin mit den Jungens finden für  WIBE da ist mehr Auswahl an erreichbaren Strecken für die Kids


----------



## JENSeits (25. August 2012)

Woher kennst du den Blickwinkel?
Klingt so sicher ...


----------



## Thomas_v2 (25. August 2012)

wohl eher beim sg ausm fenster


----------



## -Kiwi- (25. August 2012)

PW2=SG

Ne, aber ganz in der Nähe. Zwischen Puff und Bahnhof.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## kris. (26. August 2012)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> Zwischen Puff und Bahnhof.




Wo Du dich so rumtreibst...
tststs


----------



## JENSeits (26. August 2012)

er wohnt da ...


----------



## -Kiwi- (26. August 2012)

Nette Gegend...


----------



## Domme02 (27. August 2012)

wiehenrenner schrieb:


> Mal wieder was vom Nachwuchs, wenn der Alte schon nix gebacken bekommt
> 
> ]http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/f/kd/6s/kd6s484pu0t8/large_DSCN2344.JPG?0[/img][/url]




erinnert mich an den kleinen jackson: https://vimeo.com/14568625

Aber deiner hat wohl doch schon mehr skills


----------



## Porta-Mike (27. August 2012)

moin!

nicht labern....bilder!!!!

von heute:

















beim letzten habe ich einwenig an den reglern gedreht.....

gruß

michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xeleux (27. August 2012)

@porta-mike 
Welche Gegend ist das auf dem ersten Bild?


----------



## Porta-Mike (28. August 2012)

moin!

porta westfalica - hausberge....

gruß

michael


----------



## kaibrunnert1 (29. August 2012)

wie kommt man am besten zum fernsehturm bielefeld ich will da mal hin und hab ka wo der is komme aus paderborn


----------



## Tabletop84 (29. August 2012)

Google Earth


----------



## wolfi (29. August 2012)

kaibrunnert1 schrieb:


> komme aus paderborn



dann kannst du ihn nicht übersehen


----------



## the_Shot (29. August 2012)

kaibrunnert1 schrieb:


> wie kommt man am besten zum fernsehturm bielefeld ich will da mal hin und hab ka wo der is komme aus paderborn



Wad willstn da? Trails shreddern ist hier im Augenblick ehr schwierig!

Gesendet von meinem GT-S5690 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## byronic (29. August 2012)

kaibrunnert1 schrieb:


> wie kommt man am besten zum fernsehturm bielefeld ich will da mal hin und hab ka wo der is komme aus paderborn



Ju, würde da auch gerne mal hin. Komme ebenfalls aus dem Raum Paderborn! Eventuell könnte man ja mal zusammen fahren.


----------



## wosch (29. August 2012)

byronic schrieb:


> Ju, würde da auch gerne mal hin. Komme ebenfalls aus dem Raum Paderborn! Eventuell könnte man ja mal zusammen fahren.



Lohnt nicht im Moment. Es sei denn du stehst auf abgebaute Trails, schlechte Laune bei den Locals und zunehmende Paranoia (wo steht der Subaru?!)
Ist hier ein wenig Ground Zero.
DT ist entspannter, glaubs mir.


----------



## xerx (1. September 2012)

Hallo,
hier Bilder meiner letzten Tour Burg Ringelstein


----------



## Tier (1. September 2012)

Im Dickicht unterwegs... 












Jemand von euch ne Ahnung wieso die Straße zum Fernsehturm hoch gesperrt ist? Sogar die blau-weissen Jungs fuhren da rum. 

Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## poekelz (1. September 2012)

Deine weiße Raceface Kurbel ist der Hammer


----------



## Tier (1. September 2012)

Ughhhhhhhhhh.....waaas? 
Optisch schon "recht" unpassend am Rad.
Werd wohl über kurz oder lang auf ne 2-fach SLX wechseln.

Das Strive gabs auch in nem ganz fiesen weiß-blau Mix. 
Da wollten sie sich wohl den Aufwand sparen zusätzlich zu den weißen, noch schwarze Kurbeln zu ordern....


----------



## JENSeits (1. September 2012)

optisch wird m.M. nach die schwarze XT besser passen 

Schöne Bilder!


----------



## JENSeits (3. September 2012)

Wenn das Spicy nicht mag, benenn ich das Trial eben in Trail um und ab gehts!
Bitte entschuldigt das schlechte Handybild





LG Jens


----------



## wiehenrenner (3. September 2012)

So am Samstag gabs nen spontanen Fam.-Ausflug nach Warstein 









@ Jens was hat denn das Spicy schon wieder?


----------



## JENSeits (3. September 2012)

ja cool  macht Spaß drauf!

Mh das knarzt oohne Ende. Morgen gibts ne wichtige Prüfung, danach nehm ichs nochmal ganz auseinander. Würd mich nicht wundern wenn ich einen Riss im Rahmen hab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xeleux (3. September 2012)

Warstein ist :thumbup:
Aber sag mal, auf welchem Track ist denn das erste Bild entstanden?


----------



## wiehenrenner (3. September 2012)

Ende der Downhill, kurz vor der Kreuzung über die Freeride.


----------



## Porta-Mike (6. September 2012)

moin!

von heute:

am "starfightergrab"







am steinbruch 






gruß

michael


----------



## Tier (6. September 2012)

Ihr habts schon gut. 
Seid ihr auch die Strecke vom vorletzten Donnerstag gefahren? 

Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## Porta-Mike (6. September 2012)

moin!



> Ihr habts schon gut.


....naja... man muß seine kurzarbeit halt sinnvoll gestalten....



> Seid ihr auch die Strecke vom vorletzten Donnerstag gefahren?


...nee, wollte ich dem thorsten nicht zumuten...

gruß

michael


----------



## Tier (9. September 2012)

(von gestern)


----------



## Porta-Mike (9. September 2012)

moin!

cooles hemd....

ich werde gleich auch nocheinmal los....´mußte mich nach der harten und langen nacht doch erst etwas ausruhen.....

gruß

michael


----------



## byronic (9. September 2012)

War heute auch mal in der Gegend zwischen Velmerstot und Altenbeken unterwegs, und bin auf das gestoßen ;>


----------



## crossboss (10. September 2012)

am Sonntag im *Bielefelder **Uni-**Bikepark* ließ es der Yannik auch mal wieder fliegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wiehenrenner (10. September 2012)

Fett ist das direkt an der Uni? Muss ich mal mit unserem hin.


----------



## crossboss (10. September 2012)

Jau, genau gegenüber dem Parkhaus auf der Kraftwerkseite im Wald.


----------



## xerx (10. September 2012)

Hier nochmals ein größeres Bild Burg Ringelstein






Bilder vom Teufelsstein


----------



## chucki_bo (10. September 2012)

byronic schrieb:


> War heute auch mal in der Gegend zwischen Velmerstot und Altenbeken unterwegs, und bin auf das gestoßen ;>



Geiles Bike


----------



## byronic (10. September 2012)

Danke!


----------



## byronic (10. September 2012)

xerx schrieb:


> Hier nochmals ein größeres Bild Burg Ringelstein
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hast du da für Burg Ringelstein auch eventuell ne Tour die man fahren kann? Irgendwas mit sehr hohem Singletrail Anteil und wenig Waldautobahn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (14. September 2012)

Beim Singletrailen im Teuto ..........


----------



## the_Shot (14. September 2012)

am Hometrail gestern am frühen Abend






Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## slang (14. September 2012)

Jo,
das rote ist cool


----------



## the_Shot (14. September 2012)

slang schrieb:


> Jo,
> das rote ist cool



Aber leider für längeren Spaß ohne Lift viel zu schwer

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## -Kiwi- (16. September 2012)

Beim GLC 2012-Race am 15.09.

Das 1. Foto stammt vom User "MightyMike". 
Das 2. vom User "Melonenmann".










Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## wiehenrenner (16. September 2012)

Kiwi, da ich in Willi war konnte ich leider nicht vorbeikommen! Aber super Bilder


----------



## Tier (16. September 2012)

Hab auch noch was von dir:


----------



## JENSeits (16. September 2012)

Tier du warst auch da? Sag doch was 
Haben wir uns gesehen??


----------



## Tier (16. September 2012)

Sischa dat! 
Du meintest noch zu mir "Welchen Modus benutzt du? Du musst die GoPro weiter ranstellen!" 
Porta-Mike war auch da. 

Die ganzen Fotos und das Video finden sich bei Fratzenbuch.

Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## JENSeits (16. September 2012)

Ach der da warst du .. ach mensch .. ich hoffe das kam nicht doof rüber! In dem Modus kam mir das so weit weg vor ...
Woran hast du mich erkannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tier (16. September 2012)

Naaaa, passte schon. 
Dich kennt man ja aus deinen Videos...und da unten auf dem Parkplatz irgendjemand so nen dicken weißen Schweden geparkt hat...


----------



## JENSeits (16. September 2012)

Haha ok  Aber so dick ist die Schneekönigin gar nicht. Der Dicke war dicker ..


----------



## -Kiwi- (16. September 2012)

@Tier:

THX!


----------



## Asio (16. September 2012)




----------



## crossboss (16. September 2012)

schöne pics hier vom GLC

wir haben heute ne Staßentour mit *Außenboarder*, am letzten genialen Sommertag des Jahres gemacht. Zum Abbaden und Triathlontraining nach  Melle ins Wellenbad 1,5 Km Schwimmen, 60 Rad, und nachher 12km Laufen. Perfekter Tag heute


----------



## Porta-Mike (16. September 2012)

moin!

ich war am samstag ja "streckenposten" und konnte deshalb leider nicht viel knipsen, doch dich kiwi habe ich erwischt....






gruß

michael


----------



## -Kiwi- (16. September 2012)

Coole Sache, Porta-Mike!

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## JENSeits (17. September 2012)

Porta-Mike schrieb:


> ich war am samstag ja "streckenposten" und konnte deshalb leider nicht viel knipsen, doch dich kiwi habe ich erwischt....




ach komm, du hast ganz schön viel rumgesessen!


----------



## JENSeits (19. September 2012)

If you like it, like it


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nippelspanner (19. September 2012)

Tolles Licht beim oberen "Breitbandbild".
War das abends?


----------



## JENSeits (19. September 2012)

Danke.
Exif sagt am 09.08.2012 um 10:37. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, war es leicht neblig, auf jeden fall sehr frisch!


----------



## Porta-Mike (19. September 2012)

moin!



			
				jenseits schrieb:
			
		

> ach komm, du hast ganz schön viel rumgesessen!



....genau....und dabei konnte ich genau beobachten wer da alles ´rumgestanden hat....

gruß

michael


----------



## byronic (20. September 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> If you like it, like it



Darf man fragen wo das ist?


----------



## poekelz (20. September 2012)

Im Wiehengebirge um Lübbecke


----------



## Surfjunk (20. September 2012)

Ich weis es, ich weis es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (20. September 2012)

@Mike: ach Mist  aber beim 1 Lauf hab ich den Starter gemacht  

 @bild: franke hat rechte


----------



## -Kiwi- (20. September 2012)

Schöne Collage, Jens! 

Hier noch eins vom GLC ZweiMilleZwölf:







Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Porta-Mike (20. September 2012)

moin!



> ach Mist  aber beim 1 Lauf hab ich den Starter gemacht


...du warst doch aber nicht an der funke? bei mir war beim 1. lauf, als der kanal geändert wurde, ersteinmal "funkstille"   danach war es lustig den funkverkehr abzuhören....  1-2-3.......................STAAAAAART!!!!!! 


von heute:















gruß!

michael


----------



## JENSeits (21. September 2012)

doch ich war an der Funke ... hab ja nur bestätigt das der Fahrer bereit ist 

LG Jens


----------



## Tier (21. September 2012)

@_Porta-Mike_ 

Die Perspektive kenne ich noch nicht. Cooles Foddo! 

--

Auf der ersten Hälfte der Feyerabendrunde gemacht. War danach noch beim Kaiser, hab bei gefühlten 1000 Touristen, nem Kuchenstand und nem Bratwurststand aber vergessen dort auch noch zu knipsen.
Interessant wie dort plötzlich nach Tourismus gefischt wird.


----------



## -Kiwi- (21. September 2012)

Schönes Plätzchen mit toller Aussicht! 

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Tier (21. September 2012)

Gegen 16.15 Uhr hat sich der Schwarm grüppchenweise Richtung Denkmal und von dort aus über den Kammweg zur Wittekindsburg aufgemacht.
Bin auch nur kurz bis zur Kreuzkirche und wieder zurück.


----------



## Asio (22. September 2012)

Noch mal etwas vom GLC.


----------



## -Kiwi- (22. September 2012)

Mein Nachbar...
Ist 5. geworden.


----------



## Tier (22. September 2012)

Kenne ich irgendwoher...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kiwi- (22. September 2012)

@Tier:
Warst du eigentlich mit deiner Canyon-Maschine auch schon mal bei uns an der Strecke?


----------



## Tier (22. September 2012)

@_-Kiwi-_

Also gefahren bin ich sie noch nicht. 
Stand aber schonmal mit'm Porta-Mike davor, meine ich.
Muss wohl langsam auch mal in Protektorgedöns investieren...und dann gaaaaaaanz langsam... 

Mike und ich wollten allerdings schon länger mal nen bischen zuschauen wenn die Sause dort geht. 

Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## Porta-Mike (22. September 2012)

moin!



> Mike und ich wollten allerdings schon länger mal nen bischen zuschauen wenn die Sause dort geht.


aaaaalter....was sollen jetzt die anderen von dir und mir denken....

aber recht hast du ja. wir sollten ´mal öfters im wiehengebirge radeln .

gruß

michael


----------



## esta (22. September 2012)

Ich wollt auch immer mal die Trails auf der Kaiser Seite suchen, im Wesergebirge sind nicht so wirklich viele Trails die sich lohnen.


----------



## the_Shot (22. September 2012)

Nabend, hier mal schnell was von der heutigen Runde











Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## byronic (22. September 2012)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Nabend, hier mal schnell was von der heutigen Runde
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schön Schön, wollte da morgen eventuell auch mal hin. Wo kommt ihr denn her?


----------



## the_Shot (23. September 2012)

Ich komme aus Bielefeld und der Rest aus der Umgebung

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## byronic (23. September 2012)

ich komme selbst aus Bad Lippspringe, eventuell könnte man sich ja zum biken verabreden.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (24. September 2012)

Mal was anderes, bisschen Streetfahren in Lemgo.  
Mit   @Rafterman86 als Fotograf:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (24. September 2012)




----------



## wolfi (24. September 2012)

hey johannes! schöne action super eingefangen!:thumbup:
in ermangelung an mtb habe ich mich gestern nach mehrjähriger abstinenz mal wieder auf ein anderes bike gewagt, und des klappt immer noch




gruß, wolfi.
# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## -Kiwi- (24. September 2012)

Freesoul schrieb:


> Mal was anderes, bisschen Streetfahren in Lemgo.
> Mit  @Rafterman86 als Fotomann:


----------



## poekelz (24. September 2012)

So hier noch mal in Memorium - die staubtrockenen Trails von gestern, die nach dem Regen heute wohl Geschichte sein sollten.

Wir haben da gestern mal ein bisschen weiter oben im Lübbecker Wiehen gespielt, da auf dem BT ein paar Dirt-Kids am bauen waren und das mit dem Flow irgenwie nicht kapiert haben 






BTW: das Bike ist nicht sauber, hab nur ne neue Kassette und Kette drauf.


----------



## crossboss (24. September 2012)

den Trailabschnitt kenn ichschön im Wiehen, besonders seit wir in Bieledorf son Theater im Wald haben


----------



## poekelz (24. September 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> den Trailabschnitt kenn ichschön im Wiehen, besonders seit wir in Bieledorf son Theater im Wald haben



Wenn da an einigen Stellen so hirnlos weiter gebaut wird, ist das auch nur noch eine Frage der Zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (24. September 2012)

Ich finde Singeltrails die naturnah sind eh am attraktivsten. Da muß man eigentlich nix dazu bauen um noch die Förster zu alarmieren denke ich.


----------



## wiehenrenner (24. September 2012)

poekelz schrieb:


> Wenn da an einigen Stellen so hirnlos weiter gebaut wird, ist das auch nur noch eine Frage der Zeit


 
Meinst Du das Gap auf dem BT nach der Brücke? Da bin ich am Samstag auch davorgestanden. Also den Müll hätte man eigentlich gleich abreissen sollen. Das Ding steht ja zumindest mitten auf dem Weg.


----------



## JENSeits (24. September 2012)

Deswegen ists wichtig mal mit den Kiddis zusprechen!
@ Frank: Schreib mir mal bitte eine PN falls du Details (Räder / Kleidung etc.) hast ...
 @Chris:  auch einfach machen!


----------



## chucki_bo (24. September 2012)

wiehenrenner schrieb:


> Meinst Du das Gap auf dem BT nach der Brücke? Da bin ich am Samstag auch davorgestanden. Also den Müll hätte man eigentlich gleich abreissen sollen. Das Ding steht ja zumindest mitten auf dem Weg.



Genau das... Mit dicken losen Steinen, Holz, etwas Erde und  (!!) einem Betonringsegment...

Sonntag war dann da auch noch nen einigermaßen hoher Kicker gebaut. Ich glaube das Gap lag mehr oder weniger in seinen Einzelteilen verstreut am Trailrand.

Sollte da jmd. vorbeikommen, der diese Aktion als eine MTBler-verursachte (und das ist nicht sonderlich schwer) identifiziert, gebe ich uns noch 3-4 Wochen bis die Bielefelder Diskussion im Lübbecker Wiehen auch beginnt.



chucki_bo


----------



## wiehenrenner (24. September 2012)

@ Jens, werde ich in Zukunft auch machen, nachdem ich vor 2 Monaten dem hirnlosen Gap oben auf dem Turm noch gerade ausweichen konnte. 
Wir sollten die Sache wirklich im Auge behalten, denn Chucki hat recht, wenn das so weiter geht haben wir bald Bielefelder Verhältnisse im negativen Sinne


----------



## JENSeits (25. September 2012)

Ein wenig kann ich euch beruhigen, ich bin da hinter den Kulissen nicht ganz untätig und stehe mit ein paar Leuten in Kontakt und versuche dem vorzubeugen.
Allerdings werde ich das nicht ohne Unterstützung von euch durchziehen können! Wenn es soweit ist, gibts mehr Infos 


LG Jens


----------



## byronic (25. September 2012)

Ahhhh, konnts mir heute nicht verkneifen, mal wieder bisl biken zu gehen!

Bin auch richtig froh, dass ich die Entscheidung getroffen habe, heute den Advantage vorn aufzuziehen. Der hatte förmlich auf den Wurzelpassagen geklebt, was mann von meinem MK2 hinten nicht behaupten konnte. Der ist die ganze Zeit von einer Seite auf die andere gerutscht!


----------



## byronic (25. September 2012)

Bcc??? Aufjedenfall die teuerste Variante inkl Protection.


----------



## kris. (25. September 2012)

bcc=black chili compound, denke ich.
versuchs doch mal mit nem advantage auch hinten...


----------



## Surfjunk (25. September 2012)

Goil Velmerstot. 
Traumabfahrt durch das Silbermühlenbachtal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## byronic (26. September 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Goil Velmerstot.
> Traumabfahrt durch das Silbermühlenbachtal



Ja, die hab ich mir gleich gegönnt.


----------



## Domme02 (26. September 2012)

byronic schrieb:


> Ja, die hab ich mir gleich gegönnt.



dann hast du das steinfeld und den sprung aber links liegen lassen oder täuscht mich was?


----------



## chucki_bo (26. September 2012)

byronic schrieb:


> Bin auch richtig froh, dass ich die Entscheidung getroffen habe, heute den Advantage vorn aufzuziehen. Der hatte förmlich auf den Wurzelpassagen geklebt, ....



Ich bin von dem Pneu vorne auch total begeistert....


----------



## MUD´doc (26. September 2012)

@ byronic
Woah! Ist ja mal leer da oben 
Okay, in der Woche hat man bestimmt auch Ruhe da oben ;]


----------



## byronic (26. September 2012)

Domme02 schrieb:


> dann hast du das steinfeld und den sprung aber links liegen lassen oder täuscht mich was?



Welchen Sprung meinst du denn genau? Ich bin praktisch die "Steintreppe" zu den Wurzeln runter, bin dann aber nicht gerade auf den Weg gefahren wo das  Foto ist, sondern bin dann auf halber Strecke rechtsrum, um bisl Balancetraining/Fahrtechnik zu üben.

Und JA, gestern war es dort mega leer! Das Einzige was ich getroffen habe, war nen Jogger oben, und 2 walking Damen, vom Parkplatz hoch.


----------



## Domme02 (26. September 2012)

also bist du vom lippischen direkt runter?....ich fahre immer hoch zum preußischen. Den kurzen wurzeltrail runter, rechts- direkt links (da würde es geradeaus zum lippischen gehen) aber auf der hälfte dann wieder links runter. Da ist dann erst ein Steinfeld, ein süßer Kicker in ein geröllfeld rein und weiter unten ein gebauter, breiter Sprung (etwas mehr als laufradhoch). Unten dann rechts bei den häusern lang und irgendwann wieder links aufn Trail der einen schließlich 3m neben dem Bach rausschmeißt. Trailmäßig meiner Meinung nach das geilste da ....mein Haustrail.
Wenn du vom lippischen direkt runter fährst, hast du weniger meter trail.

(Ich hoffe man kann durch die beschreibung durchblicken )

Edit: hab noch bilder aufm Lappi gefunden:


----------



## byronic (26. September 2012)

Domme02 schrieb:


> also bist du vom lippischen direkt runter?....ich fahre immer hoch zum preußischen. Den kurzen wurzeltrail runter, rechts- direkt links (da würde es geradeaus zum lippischen gehen) aber auf der hälfte dann wieder links runter. Da ist dann erst ein Steinfeld, ein süßer Kicker in ein geröllfeld rein und weiter unten ein gebauter, breiter Sprung (etwas mehr als laufradhoch). Unten dann rechts bei den häusern lang und irgendwann wieder links aufn Trail der einen schließlich 3m neben dem Bach rausschmeißt. Trailmäßig meiner Meinung nach das geilste da ....mein Haustrail.
> Wenn du vom lippischen direkt runter fährst, hast du weniger meter trail.
> 
> (Ich hoffe man kann durch die beschreibung durchblicken )
> ...



Ja geil, das kannte ich ja noch gar nicht! Dann hab ich was auf der Liste fürs nächstes mal.


----------



## Surfjunk (26. September 2012)

Das wr auch den ich meinte.


----------



## discordius (27. September 2012)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Genau das... Mit dicken losen Steinen, Holz, etwas Erde und  (!!) einem Betonringsegment...



Die Erbauer habe ich glaub ich unten am Exit 2 sogar getroffen, die haben uns noch vor ihrem Werk gewarnt, falls wir vor hätten auch den BT zu fahren. Lustigerweise haben die aber jede Verantwortung für den Kicker weiter oben neben der Kurve von sich gewiesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain77 (3. Oktober 2012)

Neugierige Kuhherde, Montag Feierabendrunde bei Lippstadt.


----------



## poekelz (3. Oktober 2012)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Neugiereige Kuhherde, Montag Feierabendrunde bei Lippstadt.



Ein sehr schönes Rad hast du da, sieht aus wie meins (das was ich heute morgen zusammen gebaut habe)


----------



## Xeleux (3. Oktober 2012)

poekelz schrieb:


> ... sieht aus wie meins (das was ich heute morgen zusammen gebaut habe)



Zeig mal her


----------



## Mountain77 (3. Oktober 2012)

poekelz schrieb:


> Ein sehr schönes Rad hast du da, sieht aus wie meins (das was ich heute morgen zusammen gebaut habe)



Dann mal her mit nem Bild!


----------



## JENSeits (3. Oktober 2012)

fleißig üben sagt Mama immer, auch wenns im falschem Thread gepostet wird

Quali ist runtergedreht


----------



## wolfi (7. Oktober 2012)

Fanes über bielefeld 
Ich habe mit meinem ältesten eben ne lütte einstellrunde gedreht. Das rad fährt sowas von geil!
Gruß, wolfi.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (7. Oktober 2012)

Sehr shick!


----------



## kris. (7. Oktober 2012)

eindeutig ein downhiller


----------



## the_Shot (7. Oktober 2012)

very nice und der Hintergrund erstmal

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## wolfi (7. Oktober 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> eindeutig ein downhiller




Keine ahnung warum das bild gekippt übertragen wurde...

# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## poekelz (7. Oktober 2012)

Trotz des ganzen Regens der letzten Tage erstaunlich trocken im Wald und vor allem TOP WETTER


----------



## JENSeits (7. Oktober 2012)

Das kann ich wiederlegen Frank! 
Ich war bis vorhin mit Maltes Trainingsrad eine Runde drehen - nach und während dem Regen - da sah es anders aus 
Aber schön das ihr trocken fahren konntet!

Danke Malte für die Leihgabe 
Standardhintergrund:


----------



## nippelspanner (8. Oktober 2012)

Sh*t! 
So´n schönes Wetter gestern und ich lag mit alkoholmissbrauchsbedingten Kopfschmerzen auf dem Sofa...


----------



## poekelz (8. Oktober 2012)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Sh*t!
> So´n schönes Wetter gestern und ich lag mit alkoholmissbrauchsbedingten Kopfschmerzen auf dem Sofa...



Björn, das wäre doch ein klarer Fall für ne Zwangsausnüchterungstour (so mit Bierschaum auf der Stirn) gewesen.


----------



## wiehenrenner (8. Oktober 2012)

@ Jens ist dein Spicy immer noch nicht einsatzfähig? 

So war gestern noch mit Sascha in Willi.


----------



## nextfriday (8. Oktober 2012)

Ja ja, so n Shit! Draußen feinstes Herbst Bikewetter und ich hab dank Sehnenriss
ersteinmal einige Tage Zwangspause :kotz:


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (8. Oktober 2012)

wiehenrenner schrieb:


> @ Jens ist dein Spicy immer noch nicht einsatzfähig?
> 
> So war gestern noch mit Sascha in Willi.



 *Ääääärtime* 

Da bist Du im Moment aber auch zu Hause was?? 

Later 
chucki_bo


----------



## wiehenrenner (8. Oktober 2012)

Na ja ich wechsel immer zwischen Warstein und Willi  Man muss ja die letzten Gelegenheiten für dieses Jahr ausnutzen, der Winter wird lang genug 

Edith: @ Shoti das Video habe ich zufällig gefunden, erinnert mich an die letzte Abfahrt auch wenns bei uns noch gutgegangen ist ...


----------



## the_Shot (8. Oktober 2012)

wiehenrenner schrieb:


> Na ja ich wechsel immer zwischen Warstein und Willi  Man muss ja die letzten Gelegenheiten für dieses Jahr ausnutzen, der Winter wird lang genug
> 
> Edith: @ Shoti das Video habe ich zufällig gefunden, erinnert mich an die letzte Abfahrt auch wenns bei uns noch gutgegangen ist ...




 kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor


----------



## Tier (8. Oktober 2012)




----------



## Surfjunk (8. Oktober 2012)




----------



## slang (8. Oktober 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> bei vielen bildern denke ich echt, dass die bikes aus dem auto gepackt, an den fotoplatz getragen und dann geknipst wurden.
> 
> viel zu sauber die dinger. vor allem bei dem wetter.



Hab ich auch gedacht, und zwar bevor ich dein Post darunter gelesen hab


----------



## wiehenrenner (8. Oktober 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> bei vielen bildern denke ich echt, dass die bikes aus dem auto gepackt, an den fotoplatz getragen und dann geknipst wurden.
> 
> viel zu sauber die dinger. vor allem bei dem wetter.


 
Dann zeig uns doch mal so richtig schmutzige Bilder von dir und deinem Hobel


----------



## freetourer (8. Oktober 2012)

irgendwie hat Kai ja schon recht.

Das Strive sah aus wie direkt im Showroom bei Canyon. Ich vermute mal eher ganz viel Zuneigung zum Bike und dementsprechende Pflege.

Meins sah jedenfalls nach einer gestrigen 4std Tour deutlich schmutziger aus. - Trotz schönstem Wetter und quasi Fast-Jungfernfahrt.

Aber ich schweife ab.

Mir kam momentan der Gedanke: "Fahrtechniktraining"


----------



## slang (8. Oktober 2012)

wiehenrenner schrieb:


> Dann zeig uns doch mal so richtig schmutzige Bilder von dir und deinem Hobel



Warum ist das Bild gelöscht? Sollte Kai gar zu Recht seine Kritik geübt haben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Porta-Mike (9. Oktober 2012)

moin!



> was ist an meiner aussage jetzt schlimm, dass das bild gelöscht wurde?
> 
> guckt euch doch mal das wetter draußen an. es regnet, es ist matschig,  und die bikes auf den bildern haben nicht mal kleine dreckspritzer  abbekommen.
> 
> ist in meinen augen halt etwas komisch.


@_k_star_: einfach ´mal nichts schreiben....das würde vielen hier besser gefallen.....

es soll ja auch leute geben, die direkt am berg wohnen. und da es hier in porta seit samstag nicht mehr geregnet hat, kann es ja auch vorkommen, das ein fahrrad, auf einer kurzen feierabendrunde, nicht so dreckig wird........

gruß

michael


----------



## Tier (9. Oktober 2012)

Leben und leben lassen


----------



## freetourer (9. Oktober 2012)

Porta-Mike schrieb:


> moin!
> 
> @_k_star_: einfach ´mal nichts schreiben....das würde vielen hier besser gefallen.....
> 
> ...



Finde ich ja nicht. Lasst den Kai doch ein bischen sticheln. 
Muss man dann ja nicht einfach so hinnehmen. Habe sein Auftreten ja selber schon als "Spaßbefreit" bezeichnet. Das muss er dann auch aushalten. 



Tier schrieb:


> Leben und leben lassen




Fand Deinen Post bevor Du ihn 2 mal geändert hast deutlich besser. Da steckte deutlich mehr Meinung drin.


----------



## Tier (9. Oktober 2012)

freetourer schrieb:
			
		

> Fand Deinen Post bevor Du ihn 2 mal geändert hast deutlich besser. Da steckte deutlich mehr Meinung drin.



Weißt du, ich bin hier zum Spaß. Das ganze hier bringt niemandem was, außer Unterhaltung auf Kosten anderer. Daher:



			
				Tier schrieb:
			
		

> Leben und leben lassen



Is auch besser für's Karma! 

Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## Porta-Mike (9. Oktober 2012)

moin!



> Finde ich ja nicht. Lasst den Kai doch ein bischen sticheln.
> Muss man dann ja nicht einfach so hinnehmen. Habe sein Auftreten ja  selber schon als "Spaßbefreit" bezeichnet. Das muss er dann auch  aushalten.



....ja..ok...lassen wir ihn mal....wobei ich bei kai immer an das kind mit dem kotlett am hals denken muß..... 

so jetzt gehe ich auch gleich mit einem lachen ins bett.

gruß

michael


----------



## kris. (9. Oktober 2012)

es soll sogar schon vorgekommen sein, das ein bike am ende der tour sauberer war als mittendrin. ein paar pfützen gegen ende der runde können viel ausmachen... 

zum thema: schöne bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (9. Oktober 2012)

Winterdepressionen 2.0?

@ Chris: Jep, erst dies, dann das. Wird Zeit für März und nen neuen Rahmen ... 
@ Nippel: Der Werte Herr wurde Gestern prompt informiert und er gelobt Besserung, ist aber aufgrund von Zeitmangel "eine Frage der Zeit"


----------



## freetourer (9. Oktober 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> kennst du die stelle?
> 
> ....
> 
> ...



ich kenne die Stelle ...

.....  ich meine sicher nicht nur das Pedal ....


----------



## Ehrenfeld (9. Oktober 2012)

was ist denn hier eigentlich los?


----------



## wolfi (9. Oktober 2012)

Keine ahnung..... wetter evtl?
weil vollmond war ja schon.

# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## ohneworte (9. Oktober 2012)

Vollentspannung!


----------



## poekelz (9. Oktober 2012)

Und ich dache immer das wär hier nen Bilderthread....kein Posting ohne Bild und so....


----------



## Domme02 (9. Oktober 2012)

poekelz schrieb:


> Und ich dache immer das wär hier nen Bilderthread....kein Posting ohne Bild und so....



haben wir ne wüste in OWL?


----------



## poekelz (9. Oktober 2012)

Domme02 schrieb:


> haben wir ne wüste in OWL?



OK, jetzt fang aber bitte nicht an am Mofasattel rumzunörgeln - vielleicht ist der ja so bequem....


----------



## chucki_bo (9. Oktober 2012)

poekelz schrieb:


> OK, jetzt fang aber bitte nicht an am Mofasattel rumzunörgeln - vielleicht ist der ja so bequem....



Ich verwette nen Monatsgehalt, dass k_star noch heute schreibt, dass das
Reifenprofil für die Strecke gänzlich ungeeignet ist und die Alte 
im völlig falschen Gang radelt.

Ich bin außerdem der Meinung, dass das Rad deutlich zu sauber ist
und die Strecke unter Umständen in Hessen und demnach NICHT in OWL liegt.
Ergo: BILD raus - Admin !!


----------



## kris. (9. Oktober 2012)

Und der Sattel erst!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wiehenrenner (9. Oktober 2012)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Ich verwette nen Monatsgehalt, dass k_star noch heute schreibt, dass das
> Reifenprofil für die Strecke gänzlich ungeeignet ist und die Alte
> im völlig falschen Gang radelt.
> 
> ...


 
made my day


----------



## Surfjunk (9. Oktober 2012)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Ich verwette nen Monatsgehalt, dass k_star noch heute schreibt, dass das
> Reifenprofil für die Strecke gänzlich ungeeignet ist und die Alte
> im völlig falschen Gang radelt.
> 
> ...



Wo ist der gefällt mir Button! 


...ach ja nicht ohne Bild

Auch hier klassischer Fehler bei der Reifenwahl


----------



## JENSeits (9. Oktober 2012)

Ach kommt schon Leute ... 
Wer hat noch schöne Sonnenbilder aus OWL? Mich fröstelts ...


----------



## the_Shot (9. Oktober 2012)

Nicht die richtige Kleidungswahl und auch nicht OWL.





Der fröstelts bestimmt nicht

Nicht meckern, bin schon weg

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## criscross (9. Oktober 2012)

den Schuhen nach könnte es Petra sein


----------



## JENSeits (9. Oktober 2012)

Wenn auch nicht direkt aus OWL, aber mit OWL-Schweiß erkämpft. War eine wertvolle Erfahrung:


----------



## -Kiwi- (9. Oktober 2012)

Top!


----------



## wiehenrenner (9. Oktober 2012)

Mensch Jens lenk nicht mit Offtopic vom Thema ab


----------



## chucki_bo (9. Oktober 2012)

wiehenrenner schrieb:


> Mensch Jens lenk nicht mit Offtopic vom Thema ab



 Muhahahahaaaa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (9. Oktober 2012)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Nicht die richtige Kleidungswahl und auch nicht OWL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



der Pedalstellung nach zu urteilen ist das k_star. 

wobei unklar bleibt warum er bei der spitzen Fahrtechnik 
Fullsuspension fährt...


----------



## kris. (9. Oktober 2012)




----------



## Porta-Mike (9. Oktober 2012)

moin!



> wobei unklar bleibt warum er bei der spitzen Fahrtechnik
> Fullsuspension fährt...


damit er in technischen passagen und abfahrten  bei marathons auch noch schneller als die restlichen 25% des feldes ist....

zitat kstar:


> sicher könnte ich noch viel verbessern, aber mit meiner art zu fahren  komme ich in technischen passagen und abfahrten bei marathons sicher  schneller voran als 75 % des restlichen feldes


gruß

michael


----------



## ohneworte (9. Oktober 2012)

Jungs, kriegt Euch mal wieder ein.


----------



## freetourer (9. Oktober 2012)

hört auf - ich krieg schon Bauchschmerzen vor Lachen


----------



## Porta-Mike (9. Oktober 2012)

moin!

zitat kstar:


> wenn was gepostet wird, muss auch mit kommentaren gerechnet werden.


...so ist es halt....

gruß

michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sado-Uwe (10. Oktober 2012)

So, dann mal ein paar OWL-Fotos (noch mit Sonne, schon ein paar Wochen alt):

Kahlenbergturm bei Schieder-Schwalenberg:

























Und noch eins aus dem Urlaub. Angeblich das am meisten Fotografierte in Mittenwald: der Lautersee





Sado-Uwe


----------



## JENSeits (10. Oktober 2012)

Danke Uwe für den Ontopic! Auf wieviel Hm steht der Turm?

@ den Rest: Was soll denn der Kram hier? Macht sowas per PN aus und bleibt höflich! Ansonsten muss ich den Rotstift schwingen.


LG Jens


----------



## Sado-Uwe (10. Oktober 2012)

Hi !

326 m + 24 m Turm 

http://www.lipperland.de/kahlenberg...erg/kahlenbergturm-schieder-schwalenberg.html

Sado-Uwe


----------



## Porta-Mike (10. Oktober 2012)

moin!
 @JENSeits: ich gelobe besserung.... deshalb wieder zurück zum thema:

[schleimmodus_aus]

fotos von heute.

´kurz an der weser gewesen








weiter ging es zur wittekindsburg. von dort wollte ich südlich zum kaiser.....






wegen waldarbeiten ist der trail ca. 2 wochen gesperrt.  so hat es mir der vorarbeiter gesagt mit dem hinweis, das ich mit dem fahrrad dort sowieso nicht fahren dürfte.....

am kaiser






gruß

michael


----------



## Tier (12. Oktober 2012)

Sicherlich ist der Weg gesperrt weil der Kaiser abzurutschen droht, siehe letztes Foto! 

Spaß beiseite: Coole Fotos!


----------



## the_Shot (13. Oktober 2012)

Hier mal was von unserer heutigen Hometrail Runde






Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## wiehenrenner (13. Oktober 2012)

Top  Aber brauchste auf dem Trail unbedingt das Demo ?


----------



## kris. (13. Oktober 2012)

Klar. Seine Lütte hängt ihn doch sonst ab!


----------



## the_Shot (13. Oktober 2012)

Na klaro brauch ich das Demo darür, sonst hängt der Haussegen schief. Fine fährt doch auch Specialized und wenn ich mit der Französin fahren würde, garnicht auszudenken

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## poekelz (13. Oktober 2012)

Das Demo passt schon, die zickige Französin mag so ein Wetter bestimmt nicht

Aber das blaue Spec deiner Tochter mit dem Downhillkorb stiehlt eh allem die Show!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kiwi- (13. Oktober 2012)

Ein Klassiker... Blick von der Portakanzel, 186m über NN:







Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Porta-Mike (13. Oktober 2012)

moin!
 @_Kiwi_:

ich habe an der portakanzel sonntagsmorgen eine gruppe junger leute getroffen, die bis spät in die nacht im mercure hotel ( unterhalb der portakanzel ) gefeiert hatten....die waren von dem ausblick sichtlich angetan....

von heute und woanders 





















gruß

michael


----------



## -Kiwi- (13. Oktober 2012)

Ist auch ein famoser Ausblick! 

Schönes Pic... in Kleinenbremen?!


Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Porta-Mike (13. Oktober 2012)

moin!

nein....ist nichteinmal im kreis minden lübbecke...

gruß

der gefahrensucher



ps. 

steinbruch vlotho an der b514 (nähe diskothek "sonic" )


----------



## wiehenrenner (15. Oktober 2012)

Mal wieder was von der Junior Fraktion.
Der Kurze versucht jetzt schon an seinem Style zu arbeiten, ich befürchte nächstes Jahr kann er mir was beibringen


----------



## nextfriday (15. Oktober 2012)

Kann leider nix sehen, bei mir funktioniert der Link net

Gesendet von meinem MB525 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## poekelz (15. Oktober 2012)

wiehenrenner schrieb:


> Mal wieder was von der Junior Fraktion.
> Der Kurze versucht jetzt schon an seinem Style zu arbeiten, ich befürchte nächstes Jahr kann er mir was beibringen



 ...lange wird´s nicht mehr dauern, dann fahren die Kids ihren Alten um die Ohren!


----------



## Surfjunk (15. Oktober 2012)

OWLér in Bolzano.

Netten Kurz Trip mit Patrick.

Gerumpel




Da überlegt der Patrick noch:
"Wo gehts den hier durch" 




Super Wetter beim Mittagessen


----------



## wolfi (15. Oktober 2012)

Neid...
sehr schön!

# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (15. Oktober 2012)

so schön, so schön war die Zeit 
WIBE Klassiker



http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1130177


----------



## -Kiwi- (15. Oktober 2012)

wiehenrenner schrieb:


> Mal wieder was von der Junior Fraktion.
> Der Kurze versucht jetzt schon an seinem Style zu arbeiten, ich befürchte nächstes Jahr kann er mir was beibringen





Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## crossboss (15. Oktober 2012)

@_Jens_
nächstes Jahr bin ich in WIbe beim Speczi Enduro auch wieder dabei, wenn ich noch rechtzeitig nen Startplatz ergattere


----------



## JENSeits (15. Oktober 2012)

Ich werde wohl, wenns von der Zeit etc. her passt, auch mit dabei sein. Vielleicht ja mit mehr Style und wärmerem Wetter


----------



## JENSeits (15. Oktober 2012)

Nachtrag:

Auf den Schmerzherd zuhalten ... verbogener Sattel + abgerubbelte Genitalien ... *grusel*


----------



## -Kiwi- (15. Oktober 2012)

Super Jens! 
Hey, ich bin ja auch mit 'drauf! Coole Sache!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (15. Oktober 2012)

Stimmt, da sitzt er. Fahren sollst du und mir zeigen wie sowas geht  
War nen prima Tag - Danke!


----------



## -Kiwi- (15. Oktober 2012)

Alte... ich stehe links neben dem Baum.


----------



## JENSeits (15. Oktober 2012)

Mist, erst nochmal hinschauen und dann schreiben .. entschuldige


----------



## Surfjunk (15. Oktober 2012)

@Kiwi;

Wann ist den mal Sprungtraining Level 0.1 für Alte Herren bei euch?

Ich glaube da würde sich so einige hier für Einschreiben.


----------



## JENSeits (15. Oktober 2012)

Alte Herren? Da zähle ich mich nicht zu. Mach du man


----------



## the_Shot (15. Oktober 2012)

Ich mich anmeld

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Surfjunk (15. Oktober 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Alte Herren? Da zähle ich mich nicht zu. Mach du man



Du warst auch nicht gemeint. 

Eher so meine Zielgruppe. 

Shot macht auch schon mit, dann sind wir schon 2.


----------



## wolfi (15. Oktober 2012)

Tollkühne alte herren auf ihren fliegenden kisten? da darf ich nicht fehlen.
anmeld



# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## the_Shot (15. Oktober 2012)

Hat einer die direkte Durchwahl zum Rettungshubi?

Wann, wo, mit was? Ich bin dabei!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## kris. (15. Oktober 2012)

will der baumgartner nicht ab jetzt einen fliegen? der bringt auch geich den richtigen sponsor mit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wiehenrenner (15. Oktober 2012)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Hat einer die direkte Durchwahl zum Rettungshubi?
> 
> Wann, wo, mit was? Ich bin dabei!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


 
Das entscheiden die auf der Leitstelle ob der kommt.  Ich komme auch mit, aber nur wenn meine Olle Dienst hat, von deren Station kann die den Landeplatz von Christopher 13 sehen  
Ich glaube wenn ich mitm Hubi ins Klinikum käme, würde ich zuerst nen Anschiss kriegen das ich ja selber an allem Schuld bin und ach sowieso in dem Alter ....


----------



## Surfjunk (15. Oktober 2012)




----------



## -Kiwi- (16. Oktober 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> @Kiwi;
> 
> Wann ist den mal Sprungtraining Level 0.1 für Alte Herren bei euch?
> 
> Ich glaube da würde sich so einige hier für Einschreiben.



Moin.
Level 0.1 wird schwierig bei uns... ... aber dennoch möglich.
Wir fahren oft Sonntags 'ne Tour über den Kamm nach BadOe. Dort die Trails heizen und dann zurück über den Kamm zu uns und an die Strecke.
Dann nach Belieben dort fahren.
Sag'(t) Bescheid, wenn konkret Interesse besteht, mitzufahren. Machen dann einen Treffpunkt aus.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (16. Oktober 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Da überlegt der Patrick noch:
> "Wo gehts den hier durch"


Wo ging es denn letztendlich durch? 
Aus dieser Perspektive wäre ich glatt dafür, die ganz rechte Linie zu nehmen - durch die Mitte sieht es wirklich ziemlich rumpelig aus.


----------



## Surfjunk (16. Oktober 2012)

Ganz rechts ging´s nicht.
Im vorderen Bereicht war eine Kante

Wo er steht gerade bis in die Senke, dann rechts um das Loch rum was in der Senke war und dann über den grossen Stein drüber.


----------



## pecto69 (16. Oktober 2012)

Mein Kumpel fliegt den Gelben 
Wenn er Dienst hat macht ihr das Sprungtraining.
Er macht dann nen geplanten Übungsflug und kreist über euch 

Dirk


----------



## crossboss (16. Oktober 2012)

hey Dirk, fliegt der auch schön mit Style?
Mal wieder nen Treffen der Owl Enduro Scene wär schön, auch zum jumpen


----------



## Surfjunk (18. Oktober 2012)

Wofür in die Alpen fahren wenn es S3 auch bei uns gibt! 

Ich war heute mit denn Jungs zum Wandern an den Döhrenter Klippen. 
Also gleich mal Gespotted was da so an Trails geht. 

Leider ist dort alles recht Steil und somit kurz dafür aber echt Tricky 

Das ist noch so ein "normaler" Trail. 




Aber dann der S3!

Obere Teil. 




Mittel Teil. 




Unterer Teil. 




Hier mal als Vergleich ein Bild von http://www.singletrail-skala.de/s3





Ich muss da unbedingt mal mit den Bike hin. 
Haben wir hier eigentlich Locals aus der Ecke?


----------



## poekelz (19. Oktober 2012)

Da gibt es auch ein eigenes Lokalforum/Fred unter Norddeutschland...ich glaub das heißt "Biken in und um Tecklenburg..."

Klick mal hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=490136&highlight=d%F6renther+klippen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kiwi- (19. Oktober 2012)

Aus der Umgebung:







[/url][/IMG]







Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## freetourer (19. Oktober 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Ich muss da unbedingt mal mit den Bike hin.
> Haben wir hier eigentlich Locals aus der Ecke?



Ich fahre da eigentlich jedes WE.

Die Stufen sind schon nicht ohne - aber auch alles andere als flowig.

Trails jeglicher Schwierigkeit und von verblockt bis flowig, von weichem Waldboden bis felsig und von eher langsam technisch bis schnell ballern gibts da wirklich reichlich.


----------



## Porta-Mike (19. Oktober 2012)

moin!
 @Kiwi schöne fotos. ist das in porta? 

gruß

michael


----------



## -Kiwi- (19. Oktober 2012)

Hi.
Ja, müsste dir bekannt vorkommen...









Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Porta-Mike (19. Oktober 2012)

moin!

ich war mir nicht ganz sicher.... 

ich hoffe du hast meinen "hometrail" heilgelassen.....

gruß

michael


----------



## -Kiwi- (19. Oktober 2012)

Klar.
So viele Fliegenpilze, wie da, habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gesehen.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (19. Oktober 2012)

freetourer schrieb:


> Ich fahre da eigentlich jedes WE.
> 
> Die Stufen sind schon nicht ohne - aber auch alles andere als flowig.
> 
> Trails jeglicher Schwierigkeit und von verblockt bis flowig, von weichem Waldboden bis felsig und von eher langsam technisch bis schnell ballern gibts da wirklich reichlich.



Wann möchtest du den mal den Guido machen?

Ich denke sogar da kommen noch ein paar andere hier aus der Truppe


----------



## freetourer (20. Oktober 2012)

Hi.

Kann ich gerne mal machen.

Gegen eine entspannte Runde (kein km-bolzen - nur die schönen Trails gemütlich anfahren und bergab Gas geben) mit den anderen OWLern hätte ich gar nix einzuwenden.

Ich hatte deshalb ja schon mal eine IG gegründet und einige Terminvorschläge gemacht. - Da kam aber nix zu Stande.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=855

Vielleicht nimmst Du das mal in die Hand in der IG ?!

Fürchte nur ihr wollt dann alle nicht mehr woanders im Teuto fahren wollen.


----------



## Surfjunk (20. Oktober 2012)

Moin. 

Die CC Truppe sind ja hier eher so die Bielefelder Jungs. 

Also Km gebolze wird es nicht geben. 

Das mit der IG wusste ich gar nicht. 

Wer hätte den an sowas mal Interesse?

  @-Kiwi-;  @chucki_bo;  @nippelspanner;  @poekelz;  @RolfK;  @Ulrich-40;  @JENSeits;  @Zyran;


----------



## -Kiwi- (20. Oktober 2012)

Wäre dabei.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## criscross (20. Oktober 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> Die CC Truppe sind ja hier eher so die Bielefelder Jungs.
> 
> ...



Ich wäre auch dabei !


----------



## kris. (20. Oktober 2012)

wenn der termin passt würd ich mich anschliessen


----------



## Ulrich-40 (20. Oktober 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> Die CC Truppe sind ja hier eher so die Bielefelder Jungs.
> 
> ...


 
Interesse jede Menge, Zeit=?? (hab schon Mecker bekommen)


----------



## Surfjunk (20. Oktober 2012)

Na dann, @freetourer; hau mal einen Termin raus.

Bitte nicht nächsten Sonntag da muss ich in Rothenburg einen Vortrag halten.


----------



## freetourer (20. Oktober 2012)

ok - mal schnell rausgehauen: Morgen früh 10.00 Uhr (da fahre ich eh) 


Ansonsten: 1.11 ? - ist ja Feiertag


----------



## Surfjunk (20. Oktober 2012)

Bitte nicht morgen, ich bin zur zeit Bike los. 
Feiertag ist auch schon verplant. 
Wie sieht's bei dir nächsten Samstag aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (20. Oktober 2012)

Samstag ist bei mir sprichwörtlich ein normaler "Werktag"


----------



## freetourer (20. Oktober 2012)

Mehr bitte in der IG - nicht, dass das ausartet wie diese ominösen Facebook-Partys.


----------



## kris. (20. Oktober 2012)

Ist hier eh der falsche Thread!


----------



## Zyran (20. Oktober 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Bitte nicht morgen, ich bin zur zeit Bike los.



Wieso bist du Bike los


----------



## Surfjunk (20. Oktober 2012)

Zyran schrieb:


> Wieso bist du Bike los



Dämpfer verliert doch Luft, weisst du doch.
Habe ich eingeschickt.


----------



## crossboss (20. Oktober 2012)

CC ähm was, hüstel wäre aber gern dabei mit großem Interesse. Nächstes Woe bin ich aber komplett im Driburger Wald mit ner großen Truppe unterwegs




Surfjunk schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> Die CC Truppe sind ja hier eher so die Bielefelder Jungs.
> 
> ...


----------



## DerBergschreck (20. Oktober 2012)

So, eben mit Jörg mal ein für uns neues Tal erforscht - wer errät, wo das ist, darf die Fotos behalten






Böhse Wurzel!





Ganz böhse Treppe





War schon ziemlich rutschig der Steg...





Wurzelbehandlung.





Sportlernahrung


----------



## crossboss (20. Oktober 2012)

nee die Bananen gingen zu Ende und Andreas ist mit mir Trails gefahren die nichtmal die Frau vom Navi kannteda muß man dopen um zu überleben


----------



## DerBergschreck (20. Oktober 2012)

Wir verraten natürlich nicht, dass du immer so 'ne Fliegenpilzattrappe aus Plastik im Rucksack dabei hast, die für lustige Fotos in den Waldboden gesteckt wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sado-Uwe (20. Oktober 2012)

Hi ! Hier mal ein paar Herbst-Impressionen:

























*Und den Pilz oben hat dieses Tier sicher auch gefressen:* 









Könnte mal ein Fuchs gewesen sein. 

Tschüß 

   Sado-Uwe


----------



## DerBergschreck (20. Oktober 2012)

Sado-Uwe schrieb:


> Könnte mal ein Fuchs gewesen sein.



Ih bäh:kotz:
Über so'n Tier fährt man nicht drüber - da kann man doch n Bunny Hop üben


----------



## Surfjunk (20. Oktober 2012)

Alles sehr geile Bilder!

Jörg schreib doch mal Pm wo ihr unterwegs ward. 
Sieht spannend aus.


----------



## ohneworte (20. Oktober 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> furlbachtal



29er Thread!


----------



## DerBergschreck (20. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> 29er Thread!



Abgucken gilt nicht!


----------



## crossboss (21. Oktober 2012)

Nix Attrappe , Waldmedizin. Jetzt kann ich auch endlich wieder geradeaus gucken nach dem Pilzsüppchen am gestrigen Abend

K Star hat die Gummipunkte gewonnenschlaues Kerlchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerBergschreck (21. Oktober 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Nix Attrappe , Waldmedizin. Jetzt kann ich auch endlich wieder geradeaus gucken nach dem Pilzsüppchen am gestrigen Abend



Genau!
Besser Fliegenpilz als Fusspilz!

Wir konnten übrigens auch die Traktion unserer Reifen auf Pilzen ausprobieren - sowas wird ja in der BIKE Bravo nie getstet.


----------



## chucki_bo (21. Oktober 2012)

Heute im Hauptprogramm :

"Indian Summer im Wiehen" oder "...der Wald brennt"


----------



## JENSeits (21. Oktober 2012)

ich bin neidisch!


----------



## wiehenrenner (21. Oktober 2012)

Och komm Du hast dich doch heute am See durch alle Räder durchgeschnorrt


----------



## JENSeits (21. Oktober 2012)

aber was sind schon 2-3 Abfahrten auf fremden Rädern gegen eine feine Tour über heimische Trails mit eigenem Gerät?


----------



## wiehenrenner (21. Oktober 2012)

Recht hast


----------



## chucki_bo (28. Oktober 2012)

Auch wenn's jetzt sehr weh tut Jenseits .... 

Trockene Trails, blauer Himmel, null Wind und bunte Blätter...
Alles rund um "Deinen" Turm .... 





Zweite Wiehen Indian Summer Tour im Oct.... Schee woas

Later 
chucki


----------



## JENSeits (28. Oktober 2012)

das tut wirklich weh - ich räume mich solange mal weiter durch den Kram für den Floh- und Bikemarkt.


----------



## wiehenrenner (28. Oktober 2012)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Auch wenn's jetzt sehr weh tut Jenseits ....
> 
> Trockene Trails, blauer Himmel, null Wind und bunte Blätter...
> Alles rund um "Deinen" Turm ....
> ...


 
Na ja, Nachteil des guten Wetters, 50% der Weltbevölkerung im Wiehen unterwegs (Klingel wäre mal ne Investition) und massig Blätter auf den Trails, teilweise wusste ich nimmer wo es hingeht


----------



## chucki_bo (28. Oktober 2012)

So schlimm fand ich das gar nicht mit den Spaziergängern... nur oben auf dem Turm war's recht eng, aber da hatte ich ja das Fahrrad nicht mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ulrich-40 (29. Oktober 2012)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Auch wenn's jetzt sehr weh tut Jenseits ....
> 
> Trockene Trails, blauer Himmel, null Wind und bunte Blätter...
> Alles rund um "Deinen" Turm ....
> ...


 
................ um D e i n e n / S e i n e n Turm ????? Augenblick mal !!!!! 

Schöne Bilder !!!!


----------



## Porta-Mike (31. Oktober 2012)

moin!

heute war um 14 uhr feierabernd und es ging sofort auf´s bike, um diesen schönen herbsttag zu nutzen .















gruß

michael


----------



## crossboss (1. November 2012)

auch heute gings mit dem Hardy auf ne trockene, flotte Trainingsrunde im Herbstwald


----------



## crossboss (3. November 2012)

Der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm. Glück gehabt und schon von 8.30-12 Uhr nach Oerlinghausen zum Binenschmidt gefahren, bei noch trockenem Wetterchen. Unglaublich wie viele Sportler da unterwegs waren um die Zeit. Und jetzt schön vor den warmen Ofen mit nem Weizenbierchen

Am Eisernen Anton war das Rocky kaum zu bremsen.............



morgens sah es ja noch recht gut aus mit Blick über Ostbielefeld zu den nördlichen Hügeln


----------



## wolfi (4. November 2012)

heute morgen ne kleine, schnelle runde bis ascheloh und natürlich das obligatorische schwedenschanze foto 


# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## poekelz (4. November 2012)

Chucki und ich waren heute auch mal wieder den Turmtrail rocken.


----------



## crossboss (4. November 2012)

das nennt man doch Treppe


----------



## chucki_bo (5. November 2012)

poekelz schrieb:


> Chucki und ich waren heute auch mal wieder den Turmtrail rocken.



... aber who the f**k hat überhaupt den Eimer Schmierseife in der Kurve vom oberen Teil in den Tannenwald umgekippt...??? 

Hab mich gefallen und mir die Buchse dreckig gemacht  - Mann, Mann, Mann

Aber sonst waren alle Trails für die Jahreszeit ziemlich gut fahrbar!! 

Later chucki_bo


----------



## wiehenrenner (5. November 2012)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> ... aber who the f**k hat überhaupt den Eimer Schmierseife in der Kurve vom oberen Teil in den Tannenwald umgekippt...???
> 
> Hab mich gefallen und mir die Buchse dreckig gemacht  - Mann, Mann, Mann
> 
> ...


 
War Donnerstag noch nicht da  Jens hatte unsere Abfahrt gefilmt, vllt. stellt er die ja noch rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (5. November 2012)

Bei Gelegenheit mach ich übern Winter mal einen kleinen Versuch, ansonsten lasse ich dir das Material schonmal so zukommen wenn du magst. 
 @Jörg: Der Fahrtechnik-Guru wars ... oder doch ich?


----------



## nippelspanner (5. November 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Der Fahrtechnik-Guru wars ...



Nein, ich war´s nicht.


----------



## crossboss (5. November 2012)

ich auch net


----------



## JENSeits (8. November 2012)

weil ichs gerade schön finde ...





#18 der Serie


----------



## nippelspanner (9. November 2012)

Ach ja.....
Da war´s noch warm und trocken; und die Blätter waren auch noch grün... *träum* 
Ich glaube, ich bekomme grad ´ne Herbstdepression!


----------



## -Kiwi- (9. November 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> weil ichs gerade schön finde ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Top!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (9. November 2012)

danke dir - bin drüber gestolpert und dachte ich poste hier mal wieder ein Bildchen. Aktuell gibts leider keine mit netter Qualität ...


----------



## Porta-Mike (9. November 2012)

moin!


 foto vom dienstag

gruß

michael


----------



## -Kiwi- (9. November 2012)

Sehr schön!

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## crossboss (9. November 2012)

Tja, alte Leute leben halt im Gestern


----------



## Tier (9. November 2012)

Porta-Mike schrieb:


> moin!
> 
> 
> foto vom dienstag
> ...



Super! 
Schicks mir bitte mal die Raw/Nrw-Dateien wenns geht.

Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## Porta-Mike (9. November 2012)

moin!

´mal schauen ob ich es heute noch schaffe. ich muß jetzt ersteinmal noch ein bischen geld verdienen und heute abend ist ja grillen und lagerfeuer angesagt  weißt du ja....

gruß

michael


----------



## Tier (9. November 2012)

Unterhalb der Kanzel war's heut echt glitschig...






Es hätte mich doch *fast* geerdet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## crossboss (9. November 2012)

Also Biken ist toll aber bei dem Wetter? Gegen die *Winterdepression *hilft auch Laufen gehen, das hilft bekanntlich bei jedem Wetter. Ich war grad ne Runde, Stollen in den Wald drückenDas gibt Muckikater
Oh falscher Fred...........


----------



## Porta-Mike (9. November 2012)

moin!

@ tier: bist du den trail durch die dornen zum f-turm hochgefahren? 

gruß

m.


----------



## Surfjunk (9. November 2012)

Oh Mann, ich war noch nie auf der Seite von Porta. 
Immer bis zum ollen Denkmal und zurück. 
In die andere Richtung war ich schon bis Bad Essen. 

Will nicht mal einer denn Guido mache auf der F-Turm Seite?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (9. November 2012)

Dann werde ich denn mal morgen Vormittag suchen gehen. 
Ich war auf der Seite noch gar nicht, wo Parke ich da am besten und fahre hoch?


----------



## Surfjunk (9. November 2012)

Oh ich sehe gerade das es ab 16 Uhr nen ganz nassen Arsch gibt. 
Dann muss ich wohl so gegen Mittag schon los.


----------



## Surfjunk (9. November 2012)

Kammweg sieht ganz gut aus auf der Karte zum hochfahren. 
Ist das dann auch der Trail, oder dann eher Tannenweg und Schmollmannsweg runter?


----------



## Porta-Mike (10. November 2012)

moin!

kammweg ist schon richtig, da kannst du schön zum f-turm hoch und weiter zur  portakanzel.
zurück geht der nordhangweg, oder schwollmannsweg/grottenweg, wobei das keine trails sondern gut ausgebaute forstwege sind. 
parken kannst du am besten am anfang vom königsweg, dort ist ein großer parkplatz. von dort kannst du auch richtung osten fahren, wo es auch noch schöne stellen gibt.

gruß

michael


----------



## Surfjunk (10. November 2012)

Moin, ich werde mit Sohnemann heut mal so gegen 11 dort auf Erkundungstour gehen.


----------



## Tycron (10. November 2012)

@ Tier:
Sind die Bilder aus nem Video? Das würde ich gerne mal sehen  Ich krich da immer nur runter..


----------



## JENSeits (10. November 2012)

Sind ganz klar mit dem Chestmount und einer GoPro aufgenommen. Modus R7 würde ich sagen, bei der HD2.


----------



## Surfjunk (10. November 2012)

Heute Porta Kanzel mit Sohnemann.

Tolle Erstbefahrung für uns beide auf der Seite des Wiehen


----------



## Tier (10. November 2012)

@_Tycon_:

Jau, sind aus nem Video. Bin da gestern aber auch nur extrem langsam  rumgeeiert, daher ist es nicht sonderlich sehenswert. Da bin ich im  Sommer mit dem Hardtail schon schneller gewesen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Lade es vieleicht trotzdem noch hoch.

@_JENSeits_:

Knapp daneben. GoPro HD 1, Modus R3 (720p50).
Habe auf der Fahrt zum ersten mal meinen selbstgedengelten Brustgurt getestet. Bin zufrieden.






@_Surfjunk_:

Das Standard-Kanzelmotiv. Immer cool! 
Wie sah eure Tour denn aus?

Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (10. November 2012)

Knapp daneben ist auch vorbei 
Der Brustgurt wird besser funktionieren als der Originale, den ich hier liegen habe. Zuwenig Auflagefläche. Aber das ist hier ja ein Bilderthread


----------



## Surfjunk (10. November 2012)

Tier schrieb:


> Das Standard-Kanzelmotiv. Immer cool!
> Wie sah eure Tour denn aus?
> 
> Gruß,
> Tobi



Geparkt am Königsweg, einmal rauf, Funkturm bestaunt, auf den alten Steinturm drauf, Kanzel und dann rechts.
Unten habe ich meinem Sohn dann noch den alten Stolleneingang gezeigt und dann wieder zurück Richtung Parkplatz.

Ich war da ja bis jetzt auch noch nicht.
Gefällt mir aber, werden da nochmal hin.
War leider etwas spät diesmal.

Was sind das denn für riesige Betonkreise auf der Nordseite?
Sind das die Lüftungen der Bunkeranlage oder was?


----------



## freetourer (11. November 2012)

Tier schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Habe auf der Fahrt zum ersten mal meinen selbstgedengelten Brustgurt getestet. Bin zufrieden.
> .....
> ...



Hi.

Schaut gut aus - sollte ich mir auch mal basteln.

Kannst Du mir mal Deine Anleitung zukommen lassen?

Danke


----------



## Tier (11. November 2012)

@freetourer: Hast Post 

Von heut:

Trails 







Matsch 







Waschanlage 






Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## Surfjunk (11. November 2012)

@Tier;

Sieht gut aus.
Wir sollten mal bei dir zusammen los.


----------



## Surfjunk (11. November 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> man, man, man, da ist betreten verboten !



Tier; gerade dann sollten wir mal zusammen los....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Porta-Mike (11. November 2012)

moin!

@ tier: wann warst du an der waschanlage? ich war um 14.30 uhr unten an der barbara-rampe und habe fotos gemacht. ich war mit meiner q dort, kurz hoch auf den berg wäre kein problem gewesen....
aber schöne actionfotos 

gruß

michael


----------



## JENSeits (11. November 2012)

Damits mit Bildern weitergeht, hier ein wenig rumgezappel. Klägliche Versuche etwas neues zulernen:









Sind so direkt aus der HD2 als Schnappschuss


----------



## JENSeits (11. November 2012)

So gefällts mir besser:


----------



## poekelz (12. November 2012)

Ahhh Barretrail  - die Line am Baum ist durch das viele Blattwerk verdeckt...landet man zuweit rechts geht´s ab in den Morast.

Der Baum hat noch viel Potential, aber dafür müsste man die Rampe noch etwas pimpen.

Beim Stepdown gefällt mir das erste Bild übrigens besser  Bist du noch in der Schräge gelandet oder so wie ich beim ersten Versuch bis ins Flat geflogen?


----------



## crossboss (12. November 2012)

Hey, den Baumstamm kenn sogar ich. Da bin ich gleich beim ersten Mal verflucht weit raus gekommen und fast hats mich kalt erwischt.............


----------



## JENSeits (12. November 2012)

Ja da könnte man sich mal etwas überlegen ... Oder auch nicht 
Du meinst den Baum an dem man rechts hochfahren konnte bevor der Sprung kam? Die Linie fahre ich nicht sondern springe lieber 

Okay - durch den höheren Absprung, oder woran liegts?
Nein, bis ins Flat springe ich da nicht - habe beim ersten mal gleich passig abgezogen


----------



## crossboss (12. November 2012)

ich bin einfach zügig hinter Björn hergefahren und war da zu 1 . Mal und zu schnell unterwegs. Ich habs gerade noch so gestanden, viel zu weit rechts.


----------



## poekelz (12. November 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Ja da könnte man sich mal etwas überlegen ... Oder auch nicht
> Du meinst den Baum an dem man rechts hochfahren konnte bevor der Sprung kam? Die Linie fahre ich nicht sondern springe lieber
> 
> Okay - durch den höheren Absprung, oder woran liegts?
> Nein, bis ins Flat springe ich da nicht - habe beim ersten mal gleich passig abgezogen



Nein die "alte" Line meine ich nicht, ich fänds nur besser, wenn man über den Baum gerade drüber springen könnte und nicht immer dieses Kurvensprung hinlegen müsste um nicht im Morast zu landen.

Bei dem Stepdown hatte ich beim ersten Versuch die (damals) neue Rampe oben nicht mit einkalkuliert und bin daher etwas zu weit geflogen...


----------



## JENSeits (12. November 2012)

Gerade rüber ist allerdings doof. Müsste ne recht große Angelegenheit werden damit man nicht ins Flat knallt sondern droppen kann. Das ist aber viel zu groß für die Stelle - ist schließlich nen Wanderweg! Das Stück gehört zudem noch zur Seite des Turms und dessen Förster - der ist ohnehin schlecht auf uns zusprechen. Da bitte ich das nicht noch anzuheizen, sonst gibts bald Folgen mit denen wir alle unsere Probleme haben werden!
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## crossboss (12. November 2012)

Bloß nix mehr bauen, besser das halbwegs natürliche Gelände nutzen, dabei immer etwas Neues  dazu lernen, im Einklang mit anderen Waldnutzern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (12. November 2012)

Angsthase 

Keine Pank - *ich *baue schon nix.


----------



## JENSeits (12. November 2012)

Ich sag mal eher Vernunftsentscheidung 

Im Frühjahr ist dann die legale Strecke fertig - da gibts dann den Kick


----------



## kris. (12. November 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Im Frühjahr ist dann die legale Strecke fertig - da gibts dann den Kick



Wollens hoffen


----------



## chucki_bo (12. November 2012)

ist das 2. Foto denn der Kicker der rechten Linie oberhalb des Baums??
Kann ich gar nicht erkennen...

und... wieso ist der Förster/Pächter nicht gut auf MTBler
zu sprechen?? gab's da "Kontakt"???


----------



## JENSeits (12. November 2012)

Tja, das Laub verdeckt das gut  Ja ist oben nach dem relativ freiem Stück. Danach gehts runter zum "Corner" und der Brücke.

Ja, in bestimmten Kreisen gibts den. Ich kann ihn unter gewissen Umständen verstehen. Wir müssen vom Stein/Funkturm Richtung Westen die Füße still halten - dann legt sich das ggf. wieder. Mal sehen ob ich im Frühjahr eine kleine Aktion durchziehen kann (Zeitfaktor), dann tut sich mit Glück etwas an seiner Meinung. Alles nicht so einfach 
Das können wir dann aber im Stammtisch vertiefen.


----------



## crossboss (13. November 2012)

Auch mit nem Förster kann man reden, wenn man sich bemüht. Bin mal gespannt, wie lange es bis zur legalen Freeridestrecke in Bielefeld noch dauert. Momentan halten alle still und ich habe nix Neues mehr im Wald gefunden. Gut so, denn mit Angst hat das wirklich nix zu tun


----------



## chucki_bo (13. November 2012)

Wenn schon kzH, dann wenigstens irgendwie die Zeit genutzt:

Viel Spaß und...... lustig machen ist verboten 


chucki_bo


----------



## poekelz (13. November 2012)

Also ich find´s cool!


----------



## crossboss (13. November 2012)

Lustig mach , niiiiiiieeeeemmmaaaaals.................................................................
seid Ihr da mit der Kamera gejoggtwackelt so, bin jetzt Seekrank
Nee netter kleiner Film!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (13. November 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Auch mit nem Förster kann man reden, wenn man sich bemüht.



Wenn du die Zeit dafür hast, dann los!


@ chucki: sind doch nette Erinnerungen!  Du bräuchtest für meinen Geschmack allerdings einen Referenzpunkt im Bild. So schwebst du ja wie aufm Luftkissen


----------



## crossboss (13. November 2012)

Jeder in Seinem Revier


----------



## chucki_bo (13. November 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Wenn du die Zeit dafür hast, dann los!
> 
> 
> @ chucki: sind doch nette Erinnerungen!  Du bräuchtest für meinen Geschmack allerdings einen Referenzpunkt im Bild. So schwebst du ja wie aufm Luftkissen



Die ALDI Cam hat nicht ausreichend Winkel um überhaupt irgendwas vom
Helm als Referenz zu filmen... das sind und bleiben Testballons, die
natürlich kein GoPro Ergebnis zaubern. Schon gar nicht mit der dazugelieferten
NoName Schnitt-Software....


----------



## Surfjunk (13. November 2012)

Frank im Liegestuhl


----------



## JENSeits (13. November 2012)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Die ALDI Cam hat nicht ausreichend Winkel um überhaupt irgendwas vom
> Helm als Referenz zu filmen... das sind und bleiben Testballons, die
> natürlich kein GoPro Ergebnis zaubern. Schon gar nicht mit der dazugelieferten
> NoName Schnitt-Software....



Dann wärs Preis/Leistungstechnisch echt ne feine Sache! Schade eigentlich.
Aber wenn ihr Spaß dran habt wars das doch wert!


----------



## wiehenrenner (13. November 2012)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Wenn schon kzH, dann wenigstens irgendwie die Zeit genutzt:
> 
> Viel Spaß und...... lustig machen ist verboten
> chucki_bo


 
Wo ich das Video gesehen habe musste ich feststellen das wir es fast 1 Jahr geschafft haben trotz gleicher Fahrtroute uns geziehlt im Wiehen zu umfahren 
Frank treffe ich dafür ja immer mal im Sauerland, und den einen Kollegen wenn ich bei Ihm im Stuhl sitze 
Anonsten finde ich das Video absolut ok, auch wenn man bei manchen Lichtverhältnissen sieht das die Cam dort in die Knie geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (13. November 2012)

Ja. Das stimmt. Die Sauerland-Ausflüge hab ich dieses Jahr konsequent IMMER per Krankheit oder Kinderkrankheit absagen müssen , aber es soll ja nächstes Jahr auch noch ne Saison geben. 

Und zu einer Terminabsprache zu unserer gemeinsamen Hausbergrunde sollte es doch noch kommen können oder?? 

Die Aufnahmerituale in die Reesbergbiker-Gilde sind allerdings hart (*am Glas*) 

Later
chucki_bo


----------



## JENSeits (13. November 2012)

Da sollte man doch mal tolle Fotos zusammen bekommen. Gruppenausfahrten


----------



## Porta-Mike (13. November 2012)

moin!

heute während einer kleinen pause......









			
				surfjunk schrieb:
			
		

> Was sind das denn für riesige Betonkreise auf der Nordseite?
> Sind das die Lüftungen der Bunkeranlage oder was?



das sind ehemalige lagertanks einer unterirdischen raffinerie aus dem 2. weltkrieg. vor dem eingang der anlage hast du ja schon gestanden .

gruß

michael


----------



## crossboss (14. November 2012)

Man und ich dachte das wer nen lecker Kuchenteilchenschade


----------



## Ehrenfeld (15. November 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Man und ich dachte das wer nen lecker Kuchenteilchenschade


----------



## Porta-Mike (15. November 2012)

moin!

irgendwie verstehe ich euren "humor" nicht.....











gruß

michael


----------



## kris. (15. November 2012)

Ein echter Teilchenbeschleuniger...


----------



## crossboss (15. November 2012)

Dunkle Materie


----------



## Porta-Mike (15. November 2012)

moin!

schwarzes loch......


gruß

michael


----------



## crossboss (15. November 2012)

mal wiederetwas mehr Ontopic gegen die WinterkälteDamals war ich ja noch mit meinem kleinen Touren AMS 125 CUBUS unterwegs.






Bild von 2009 in Finale Ligure/Varigotti Enduro Streckemit Aussicht. 
Da unten gings dann ab ins Wasser(26 Grad )Da muss ich unbedingt wieder hin ......seufz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi (15. November 2012)




----------



## JENSeits (15. November 2012)

Das trifft "ontopic" ja prima


----------



## crossboss (15. November 2012)

OWL sieht einfach zu deprimierend ausda musste Sonne rein


----------



## Surfjunk (15. November 2012)

Sonne kann ich auch 

Andreas und ich auf dem Monte Penegal. 
Der gute Nippelspanner steht auf der anderen Seite des Bildes


----------



## -Kiwi- (15. November 2012)

Einfach nur geil!


----------



## Surfjunk (15. November 2012)

Einen hab ich noch. 

Runter ging's dann über den Mendelweg mit ganz dicken Grinsen


----------



## JENSeits (15. November 2012)

lang lang ists her - hätte ich aber definitiv nochmal Bock drauf! 

Schnee im Wiehen


----------



## ohneworte (15. November 2012)

Oarghh nee...


----------



## JENSeits (15. November 2012)

doch doch  Leicht festgefahrene Schneedecke auf die Trails und ab geht die Post!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (15. November 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> doch doch  Leicht festgefahrene Schneedecke auf die Trails und ab geht die Post!



Das Bild vermittelt dann doch etwas anderes! ich kann aber gerne noch ein paar Wochen auf Schnee verzichten...


----------



## JENSeits (15. November 2012)

der Trail war festgefahren - die Stelle war quasi eine Schneewehe


----------



## Surfjunk (16. November 2012)

Also ich bin auch eher Sommerfreund


----------



## poekelz (16. November 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Also ich bin auch eher Sommerfreund.



Also SONNENFREUND trifft es bei mir am besten!


----------



## JENSeits (16. November 2012)

Ich hab nichts gegen den Winter, auch wenn ich den Sommer favorisiere. Ist halt mal etwas anderes. Aber wenn dann bitte nen richtigen Winter und nicht so eine Matsche Pampe.


----------



## crossboss (16. November 2012)

Unterwegs beim Alpencross 2006 , mit Kumpel Frank. Karwendelgebirge super zum Starten geeignet, unten die berühmte Falkenhütte , die sehr Bikerfreundlich ist und sogar Ersatzteile anbietet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tier (17. November 2012)

Heute morgen mal ausnahmsweise schon früh aufgestanden, die Kamera geschnappt und rauf auf's Rad.

Ca. um neun in Nammen gestartet, vorbei am Starfightergrab in Richtung Bergmannsglück. Dort dann über die A2 und zum Luhdener Klippenturm _hochgequält_. Nach einer kurzen Trinkpause wieder runter, um anschließend doch wieder hoch zum Papenbrink zu eiern. Kurze Verschnaufpause uuuunnd abwäääärts. 
Auf dem Rückweg unten am Besucherbergwerk vorbei und an der Gotteshütte hoch zum Nammer Wald. Nochmal die Aussicht genossen und dann noch den kleinen Rest nach Hause...
Schöne Runde, super Wetter (Sonnig, angenehm kühl, Nebel) und ne schöne neue Location erradelt. 

_Bilderflut:_





































Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## Porta-Mike (17. November 2012)

moin!

schöne tour und schöne impressionen . ja, der klippenturm ist schon heftig....

gruß

michael


----------



## Surfjunk (17. November 2012)

Wo ist denn der Steinbruch?


----------



## brik (17. November 2012)

Ahh dann warst du derjenige der mir oben am nammer berg entgegen gekommen ist


----------



## Tier (17. November 2012)

@_Porta-Mike_: Thx! Klippenturm ging eigentlich. 

 @_k_star_: Wesentlich heftiger. Deswegen versuch ich's erst garnicht. 

 @_Surfjunk_: Zwischen Kleinenbremen und Todenmann.  

 @_brik_: Dann warst du der mit ohne Helm!
Jau. Dann war ich das. 
Auch Nammer?

Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## brik (17. November 2012)

Jawohl der mit ohne Helm der mal Schaun wollte wie die Jacke den hals warm hält. Ja gebürtiger nammer


----------



## -Kiwi- (17. November 2012)

Schöne Bilder!

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Sado-Uwe (17. November 2012)

Moin ! 

Bin heute auch mal wieder gefahren - der Ciclo hat immer so 4-5 Grad angezeigt, gefühlt war's aber irgendwie kälter. 

Hier auch ein paar Fotos: 
Egal wo ich heute gefahren bin, überall war Jagd und manche Wege dashalb gesperrt (oder man war mutig und ist trotzdem dort gefahren):




Schieder-See mit Schwimmbagger:




Waldarbeiter-Pacman-Geist:




Ohne Worte:




Schutzhütte im Schieder-Wald:




Kahlenbergturm:




Man sieht den Weg vor lauter Laub nicht mehr:




Blick vom Turm:









Auf dem Weg rauf zum Kahlenbergturm kam mir eine Mountainbike-Gruppe (ca. 10 Biker) entgegen - sonst trifft man hier vielleicht mal 1-2 Biker auf einer Tour.


Tschüß 

  Sado-Uwe


----------



## Surfjunk (17. November 2012)

Heute richtig was los gewesen im Wald.

Wir waren auch unterwegs


----------



## Porta-Mike (17. November 2012)

moin!

wilder schmied und dann der alte steinbruch - sehr schön 
 @_Sado-Uwe _: in deiner gegend kann aber auch schön motorrad fahren.... 

ich war heute im "osten" unterwegs:









gruß

michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (18. November 2012)

@Surfjunk - da hätten wir gestern ja fast zusammen fahren können...


----------



## wiehenrenner (18. November 2012)

Schöne Bilder, aber bevor es wieder Komentare über zu saubere Bikes gibt, will ich das gleich entkräften.....
Wetter war schön in Willi, aber der Untergrund doch recht ähh ja seht selbst...


----------



## Surfjunk (18. November 2012)

@poekelz;

Ja schade, hatten wir ja immer mal vor.

Nächstes mal einfach kurz durchrufen wenn du mit Kind los willst.


----------



## crossboss (19. November 2012)

Gestern mit dem Wolf(i) im Herbst Wald, mit der Kamera immer direkt am Raubtier


----------



## wolfi (19. November 2012)

mensch jörg,
da war ich echt so schnell, dass alles so verwischt ist
aber schau mal, ich habe mir sogar noch eine lächeln abgerungen...
obwohl die zigaretten und das bier des vorabends alles getan haben um
mir den vormittag schwer zu machen
war eine echt schöne tour, trotz des nieselregens.
können wir gerne wiederholen.
bis denne
wolfi


----------



## crossboss (19. November 2012)

Jo schnell wie der geölte Blitz , dies war die Momentaufnahme des Kondensstreifens(Handypics kann man in Bewegung leider echt vergessen)


----------



## poekelz (19. November 2012)

wiehenrenner schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder, aber bevor es wieder Komentare über zu saubere Bikes gibt, will ich das gleich entkräften.....
> Wetter war schön in Willi, aber der Untergrund doch recht ähh ja seht selbst...



...mit sowas darfst du ins Haus - Sittenverfall, unglaublich


----------



## wiehenrenner (19. November 2012)

poekelz schrieb:


> ...mit sowas darfst du ins Haus - Sittenverfall, unglaublich


 
Klar meine Räder sind ein Teil der Familie!


----------



## kris. (19. November 2012)

ganz normal, oder?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (20. November 2012)

Gestern am Alten Steinbruch


----------



## crossboss (20. November 2012)

die Hasen scheu gemacht?


----------



## poekelz (20. November 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Gestern am Alten Steinbruch



Waren wieder Wildschweine unterwegs, wie beim letzten mal 

Wenn´s Wetter hält ziehe ich diese Woche auch noch mal los auf einen NR...Do oder Fr würde vlt. passen.


----------



## Surfjunk (20. November 2012)

poekelz schrieb:


> Wenn´s Wetter hält ziehe ich diese Woche auch noch mal los auf einen NR...Do oder Fr würde vlt. passen.



Muss gleich nach Kölle, Donnerstag dann Brandenburg.
Weis noch nicht wann ich von dort loskommen dann.

Können ja über FB nochmal Donnerstag posten.
Freitag geht nicht.


----------



## JENSeits (20. November 2012)

Ich war Heute nach der Schule mal schnell die Portakanzel erkunden - war bisher nur einmal vom Sender aus zufuß rübergelaufen.









LG Jens


----------



## Tier (20. November 2012)

Wie hat's dir bei uns im tiefsten Osten gefallen? 
Das einer sein Bike das Schlageterdenkmal hochgetragen hat, hab ich auch noch nicht gesehen. 

Gruß,
Tobi

Achja: Zieh dir mal nen Kettenstrebenschutzschutz über deinen Kettenstrebenschutz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (20. November 2012)

Doch doch - gefällt  Bin mal gespannt auf das neue Jahr - möchte es schaffen oft rüberzukommen!

Nicht nur da habe ich es hochgetragen  Bin vom Bahnhofparkplatz zu den Treppen und habs von da an auf die Schultern gepackt - das mal ein wenig trainieren.

Mal schauen wann mir jmd einen schenkt  Aber so sieht er nunmal nach ~3tkm Einsatz aus


----------



## Porta-Mike (20. November 2012)

moin!



> Das einer sein Bike das Schlageterdenkmal hochgetragen hat, hab ich auch noch nicht gesehen.


....auf das schlageter wird sonst öfter ´mal etwas anderes hochgetragen..... 

gruß

michael


----------



## JENSeits (21. November 2012)

Grill? Frauen?


----------



## Sado-Uwe (21. November 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Grill? Frauen?



Hexenverbrennung ? 


Sado-Uwe


----------



## JENSeits (21. November 2012)

Da hatte ich jetzt nicht dran gedacht


----------



## kris. (21. November 2012)

Finsteres Mittelalter bei euch, was?!


----------



## Sado-Uwe (21. November 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> Finsteres Mittelalter bei euch, was?!



Nö - ich bin halt nur schon so alt, ich habe das noch live miterlebt 



  Sado-Uwe


----------



## Surfjunk (22. November 2012)

Wir waren heute im Deister auf dem Ü30 ein wenig rumspringen. 

Bewegte Bilder von unserem Großen, leider nur Handy. 

[Yt=Ü30]ZeZHP8-TDuM&sns=em"[/yt]


----------



## -Kiwi- (23. November 2012)




----------



## poekelz (23. November 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Wir waren heute im Deister auf dem Ü30 ein wenig rumspringen.
> 
> Bewegte Bilder von unserem Großen, leider nur Handy.




Ich seid euch schon alle bewusst (ich ja auch), das diese Generation uns in ein paar Jahren müde belächelt und um die Ohren springt 

Aber so kenne ich dass vom meinem auch - keine Angst, Vollgas beschleunigen und einfach machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (23. November 2012)

poekelz schrieb:


> Ich seid euch schon alle bewusst (ich ja auch), das diese Generation uns in ein paar Jahren müde belächelt und um die Ohren springt



Ich habe gestern das selbe so auf dem Trail gedacht. Der wird wahrscheinlich wenn er dran bleibt mal alles springen auf dem Ü30 inkl. der grossen Doubles.
Und wer weiss wo noch da ich ja überall mit hinschleppe.

Er hatte gestern aber auch sein erstes AHA Erlebnis.
Zu weit nach vorn gebeugt im Sprung und mal direkt den Adler gemacht.
Gut das er den FF hatte, einmal geschüttelt und direkt wieder hoch.


----------



## Tier (23. November 2012)

That's the spirit! 

Trail sieht interessant aus. 

Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## wiehenrenner (23. November 2012)

Unser Problem ist das wir alle zu spät angefangen sind, also wahrscheinlich mit aufkommenden MTB Sport mit 18 oder vllt. 20 Jahren. Ein Sportwissenschaftler hat mir mal gesagt, dass der Körper die entscheidenden Dinge im Alter von vllt. 5-9 Jahren ausbildet. Das kann man später halt einfach schlecht kompensieren. Sieht man wohl besonders bei Fussballprofis. 
Dazu kommt das die kleinen noch nicht so nachdenken und es einfach probieren.


----------



## kris. (23. November 2012)

So, dann überlegen wir jetzt mal alle was wir damals getan haben und suchen uns dann ne neue Sportart um endlich Pro zu werden.


----------



## wiehenrenner (23. November 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> So, dann überlegen wir jetzt mal alle was wir damals getan haben und suchen uns dann ne neue Sportart um endlich Pro zu werden.


 
Na ja ausser Kegeln und Preisskat würde mir da nix einfallen, es sei denn Du kannst dich in nen 5 jährigen zurückverwandeln (also auch körperlich  )


----------



## crossboss (23. November 2012)

hey zählt nicht auch das Innere Kind in uns?


----------



## Surfjunk (23. November 2012)

Mit 5-8 habe ich die meiste Zeit im Wald abgehangen und BMX gefahren.
Im Wald abhängen mach ich mittlerweile noch lieber aber auf´s BMX bekommt mich keiner mehr rauf.
Hab das Ding bei Sprung geschrotet, Steuerrohr abriss am Rahmen, habe heute noch Narbe am Kinn und Arm. Damit war die BMX Karriere vorbei weil die Eltern keine Kohle für ein Neues hatten


----------



## kris. (23. November 2012)

wiehenrenner schrieb:


> es sei denn Du kannst dich in nen 5 jährigen zurückverwandeln (also auch körperlich  )


 
Lieber nicht!


----------



## crossboss (23. November 2012)

Ich glaub ich bin der tatsächliche Erfinder des MTB
als kleener Dötz von 9 hab ich mir ne  Mofagabel ins Bonazarad gesbastelt und bin damit solange auf der Baustelle hinterm Garten rumghüpft, bis dann schließlich der Rahmen brach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (23. November 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich bin der tatsächliche Erfinder des MTB
> als kleener Dötz von 9 hab ich mir ne  Mofagabel ins Bonazarad gesbastelt und bin damit solange auf der Baustelle hinterm Garten rumghüpft, bis dann schließlich der Rahmen brach



Diese Hybridräder kenne ich auch, je nach dem was der Sperrmüll ("Sperrmüllaktion" = neues Geländefahrrad) hergab wurden, meist Mischungen aus Minifahrrad (=Klapprad) und Bonanza-Teilen komplett gecleant (d.h. meistens auch die Vorderbremse entfernt) und dann sind wir damit im Doberg (eine Mergelkuhle) oder im Reesberg rumgeheizt. Hochschieben und runter ballern - ohne Protektoren, ohne Helm - das Zeugs war damals noch alles nicht erfunden. 
Die Bail-outs waren meistens heftig, die Rahmen danach richtig schrott - Narben habe ich davon bestimmt noch heute.

...trotzdem ist aus mir kein PRO geworden....


----------



## freetourer (23. November 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Wir waren heute im Deister auf dem Ü30 ein wenig rumspringen.
> 
> Bewegte Bilder von unserem Großen, leider nur Handy.
> 
> [Yt=Ü30]ZeZHP8-TDuM&sns=em"[/yt]






Respekt - in dem Alter hatte ich nur Fußball im Kopf. 

Zum Glück habe ich dann irgendwann noch andere Sportarten für mich entdeckt


----------



## crossboss (23. November 2012)

Sperrmüllbike genau so wars


----------



## chucki_bo (23. November 2012)

hätte ich dann bloß mit 9 Jahren schon mit dem Pfeffern angefangen... 

Daher also die Defizite...


----------



## JENSeits (23. November 2012)

Gibts da Bildmaterial von? Ist schließlich ein Bilderthread und das Thema prima für den Stammtisch geeigenet.


----------



## wolfi (23. November 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Gibts da Bildmaterial von? Ist schließlich ein Bilderthread und das Thema prima für den Stammtisch geeigenet.




von nem 9jährigen der pfeffert?
jens.... ich bin ein wenig schockiert
.
.
.

schnellwegrenn
gruß
wolfi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (23. November 2012)

wolfi schrieb:


> von nem 9jährigen der pfeffert?
> jens.... ich bin ein wenig schockiert
> .
> .
> ...


----------



## crossboss (23. November 2012)

ich guck mal nach ob es was Jugendfreies gibt ..........


----------



## wolfi (24. November 2012)

ich hätte hier eins von 1986.
da war ich komplett ungefedert am gardasee.
dies foto ist die abfahrt vom altissimo, die tour ist
aus einem amerikanischem bikemag gewesen.
erst später bemerkte ich, dass dies der mittlerweile
legendäre 601 und sentierro dela pace war







hier die traverse monte baldo/altissimo (rifugio garda), noch mit ordentlich schneeresten im juni!!!





aber eigendlich wollten wir ja klapprad-bilder sehen
von den oldschool-mtb bildern habe ich noch massig!!!
gruß
wolfi


----------



## Ehrenfeld (24. November 2012)

respekt wolfi 

ist zwar kein bikebild...aber während dem biken entstanden. wunderschönes lemgo


----------



## JENSeits (24. November 2012)

schöne Bilder


----------



## chucki_bo (24. November 2012)

@wolfi

Das wäre ja auch mal ne schöne Idee für'n Extra-Thread...

Oldschoolbilder!!! 

Da sehen die Jungspunde mal, was früher so alles möglich war mit 0-40mm Federweg 

Solche Bilder haben wir auch ne Menge geknipst (non-digital)

Later chucki_bo


----------



## poekelz (24. November 2012)

Genau - her mit dem Oldschool Bilder Fred!


----------



## crossboss (24. November 2012)

Ich versuche mal die alten Bike Bilder einzuscannen . nen Retro OWL Bilderthread ist aber überflüssg, denke ich.


----------



## Surfjunk (24. November 2012)

Der würde ja auch nur aus euch 3 Alten Männern bestehen


----------



## Waldwichtel (24. November 2012)

Nach langer Abstinenz mal wieder ein leichtes Einrollen. Shoti ging mit seinem neuen Liteville auf Jungfernfahrt und ich hab meine neue Vaude Soft Shell Jacke getestet. 









... shotis upshot: Liteville ist geil!!!




... and  W A L D I   is back!!! That´s a fact. Where is the red carpet?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (24. November 2012)

oh... Waldi,du hast ja ne lange Buxe an,
wars dir im Röckchen doch zu kalt ??


----------



## wolfi (24. November 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Der würde ja auch nur aus euch 3 Alten Männern bestehen



Ey alter!

aber recht haste, glaube ich ;-)

eins habich aber noch:
1990 mit dem enduro gespann auf dem tremalzo.






# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## JENSeits (24. November 2012)

Was das Wetter bei euch heute auch so schön? 
Ich war ein wenig auf den Trails unterwegs 





LG Jens


----------



## nextfriday (24. November 2012)

wolfi schrieb:


> Ey alter!
> 
> aber recht haste, glaube ich ;-)
> 
> ...



Echt tolles Pic. Erinnert mich an die gute alte Zeit, als in Augustdorf noch GS Rennen statt fanden und die schönen Eintöpfe noch bollerten. 

Gesendet von meinem MB525 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## poekelz (24. November 2012)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> ... shotis upshot: Liteville ist geil!!!



Geil geworden ist es und vorallem es fährt wieder!!!!


----------



## Ehrenfeld (24. November 2012)

heute drei wunderbare nebelsuppen-abfahrten vom hermann runter  mit  @Rafterman86. man mag die grauslige Bildqualität entschuldigen...


----------



## crossboss (24. November 2012)

So ein erster richtiger Ausritt mit dem Trailbanger
Pssst wer hätte das gedacht das F.. Fahrwerk ist dennoch geil muss ich echt mal sagen.  Sehr effektiv auch bergauf. Gabelabsenkung brauchte ich überhaupt nicht, auch in 20 % Rampen, die ich mir extra suchte. Da geht locker ne 160 Gabel rein. Das Teil ist super wendig. Bin fast Kreise um mich gefahren


----------



## wiehenrenner (24. November 2012)

Freesoul schrieb:


> heute drei wunderbare nebelsuppen-abfahrten vom hermann runter  mit @_Rafterman86_. man mag die grauslige Bildqualität entschuldigen...


 
Deshalb musste mal in den Wiehen kommen, hier gibts kaum so ne Suppe


----------



## JENSeits (24. November 2012)

Dann kennst du deinen Wiehen schlecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi (24. November 2012)

nextfriday schrieb:


> Echt tolles Pic. Erinnert mich an die gute alte Zeit, als in Augustdorf noch GS Rennen statt fanden und die schönen Eintöpfe noch bollerten.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem MB525 mit Tapatalk 2





Davon habe ich sogar auch noch ein bild. leider sind wir nach gut 60 km mit motorschaden ausgefallen. das foto ist auf dem stapel entstanden, oberhalb der sandgrube brink. das muss 1988 gewesen sein...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## crossboss (24. November 2012)

Wolfi solche Enduropics sind geil , ich such morgen mal meine GS Pics


----------



## nextfriday (25. November 2012)

Im Stapel bin ich mit meiner GasGas auch lange unterwegs gewesen, leider haben wir nie Fotos davon gemacht

Gesendet von meinem MB525 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## nippelspanner (25. November 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Da geht locker ne 160 Gabel rein.[/img][/url]



Dann mach das doch und vercheck die 34er günstig an mich für´s SB66. 

PS: Wenn ich schon nicht dabei sein konnte, will ich wenigstens Bilder vom Deister Happening sehen! Also Leute: Pics uppen!


----------



## kris. (25. November 2012)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Dann mach das doch und vercheck die 34er günstig an mich für´s SB66.



Bestellt? Farbe? Liefertermin? Probefahrt?! 

Nicht ganz OWL, aber ein Lipper ist mit drauf: ;-)


----------



## nippelspanner (25. November 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> Bestellt? Farbe? Liefertermin? Probefahrt?!



Ruhig Brauner!
Grobplanungsphase für 2013 oder auch später.
Erst mal die Dauerhaltbarkeit des Excenters abwarten.
Außerdem sollte Yeti die Geo noch für ´ne 160er Gabel anpassen.
Aber träumen kann man ja schon mal. So mit 11-fach....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (25. November 2012)

wars gut?  Hab dich noch gar nicht ausgequetscht!


----------



## kris. (25. November 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> wars gut?  Hab dich noch gar nicht ausgequetscht!



Bin ja auch so schon dünn genug... 

Jepp, war klasse. Wetter zwar ein bisschen durchwachsener als wir es haben wollten, aber immer warm. Teneriffa ist ne gute Insel zum biken. Breite Pisten, schmale Trails, ordentlich Höhenmeter (wir mussten einmal kurz anhalten um die Bremsen abkühlen zu lassen, roch schon so komisch ), auch technisch anspruchsvolles dabei. Dafür aber noch nicht überlaufen. Derzeit kommen laut Ralph von mtb-active rund 5000/Jahr auf die Insel, da ist noch ordentlich Luft nach oben. Derzeit planen Sie einen Bikepark in Puerto de la Cruz...


----------



## JENSeits (25. November 2012)

danke für den kleinen Bericht  mal schauen wo es mich so hinverschlägt im nächsten Jahrzent. Erstmal stehen Canada, Norwegen und Neuseeland aufm Plan.


----------



## wolfi (25. November 2012)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Dann mach das doch und vercheck die 34er günstig an mich für´s SB66.
> 
> PS: Wenn ich schon nicht dabei sein konnte, will ich wenigstens Bilder vom Deister Happening sehen! Also Leute: Pics uppen!



Es war mega geil! Wir waren eine truppe so um die 15 leute. bergauf hatte ich immer die rote laterne, dafür habe ich sie bergab abgegeben.
fotos, so ganz nebenbei, wird schwierig...es hat niemand fotografiert... aber eine gopro war mit am start, evtl gibts da noch was?
ich war ja das erste mal im deister unterwegs, aber sehr geil un d vor allem flowig, unglaublich flowig! mein fanes hat sich sowas von wohl gefühlt.
und ein riesen danke an orkan, dass er so schön den guido gemacht hat. der boden war stellenweise sehr tief und die wurzeln mega rutschig. aber ich mag das seltsamerweise
der deister sieht mich unter garantie wieder!
gruß, wolfi.


# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## JENSeits (25. November 2012)

Wir waren Heute auch unterwegs. 2 3/4 Stunde um Lübbecke rumgetourt.
Ich hatte die Cam leider von Gestern auf 16:9 stehen -> das Bildmaterial ist beim fahren mies da der Bildausschnitt samt Quali Mist ist. Tut mir leid Jungs!

Aber hier mal 2 Schnappschüsse .. mit dabei waren @poekelz @chucki_bo @wiehenrenner @niki










LG Jens


----------



## -Kiwi- (25. November 2012)

Deister war super heute! Nochmal vielen Dank an Orkan.

Echt schade, dass keiner Pics gemacht hat. Zwischendurch (beim letzten Stop vor dem Ü30) dachte ich noch an ein schönes Gruppenfoto... aber irgendwie hat sich der Gedanke wieder verloren.
Beim nächsten Mal müssen wir aber welche machen.

Schöne Grüße,
Kiwi.


----------



## criscross (25. November 2012)

lebt denn das neue kleine schwarze noch ?


----------



## crossboss (25. November 2012)

Hey Nippelchen is ne *32*150mm

Deister war mal wieder Klasse Bilder haben wir leider nur im KopfkinoIch meine bis zu 18 Leute und 1 Trailhund
Das kleine Schwarze hat sich tapfer geschlagen im groben Geläuf. Man war das glibberig heute die Karre war kaum wieder zu erkennen. Aber ne 160 Forke wäre perfekt dafür. 


nippelspanner schrieb:


> Dann mach das doch und vercheck die 34er günstig an mich für´s SB66.
> 
> PS: Wenn ich schon nicht dabei sein konnte, will ich wenigstens Bilder vom Deister Happening sehen! Also Leute: Pics uppen!


----------



## nippelspanner (25. November 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Hey Nippelchen is ne *32*150mm.



Hey Crossibossi-Hasi, dann kannst Du sie behalten.


----------



## crossboss (25. November 2012)

yo moch idenn du stehst ja bei Fox auf der *Roten Liste *oder!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (25. November 2012)

Na gut das Björn heute nicht mit wahr. 
Das hätte ja keiner ausgehalten mit euch beiden.


----------



## freetourer (25. November 2012)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> ... and  W A L D I   is back!!! That´s a fact. Where is the red carpet?! [/SIZE]



Welcome back


----------



## crossboss (25. November 2012)

nee, nee schade das Björn nicht mit war


----------



## nippelspanner (25. November 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> yo moch idenn du stehst ja bei Fox auf der *Roten Liste *oder!?



Wie kommst Du darauf?


----------



## chucki_bo (25. November 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Wir waren Heute auch unterwegs. 2 3/4 Stunde um Lübbecke rumgetourt.
> Ich hatte die Cam leider von Gestern auf 16:9 stehen -> das Bildmaterial ist beim fahren mies da der Bildausschnitt samt Quali Mist ist. Tut mir leid Jungs!
> 
> Aber hier mal 2 Schnappschüsse .. mit dabei waren @poekelz @chucki_bo @wiehenrenner @niki
> ...



da scheuchst Du mich den TTrail runter und der Film is nix??? 
Meine Oberschenkel qualmen immernoch 

War gut heute


----------



## JENSeits (25. November 2012)

Ich muss sagen mir gehts wieder prima  
Gut war es definitiv! Könnte man mal regelmäßig einführen! 

Nix geworden - sieht halt oft so aus vom Bildausschnitt


----------



## chucki_bo (25. November 2012)

Oh.....  ...

hätte ich man meine ALDI Cam mitgenommen 


Later
chucki_bo


----------



## JENSeits (25. November 2012)




----------



## ohneworte (25. November 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> Bestellt? Farbe? Liefertermin? Probefahrt?!
> 
> Nicht ganz OWL, aber ein Lipper ist mit drauf: ;-)



Da war ich dieses Jahr auch schon!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (25. November 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Hey Nippelchen is ne *32*150mm
> 
> Deister war mal wieder Klasse Bilder haben wir leider nur im KopfkinoIch meine bis zu 18 Leute und 1 Trailhund
> Das kleine Schwarze hat sich tapfer geschlagen im groben Geläuf. Man war das glibberig heute die Karre war kaum wieder zu erkennen. Aber ne 160 Forke wäre perfekt dafür.



Mach den Hund nicht so klein, das ist immerhin der Janosch!


----------



## wiehenrenner (27. November 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen mir gehts wieder prima
> Gut war es definitiv! Könnte man mal regelmäßig einführen!
> 
> Nix geworden - sieht halt oft so aus vom Bildausschnitt


 
Bin ich dabei


----------



## crossboss (27. November 2012)

@ Björn
FOXLästerei


----------



## the_Shot (27. November 2012)

wiehenrenner schrieb:


> Bin ich dabei



Würde mich anschließen

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## crossboss (28. November 2012)

So kleine Mittagspause von 12-13 Uhr gemacht zum entspannen. Unibikepark nur 500m vom Schreibtisch


----------



## nextfriday (28. November 2012)

Ich bin neidisch

Gesendet von meinem MB525 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (28. November 2012)

Ja das scheint wahrer Luxus zu sein - ein Bikepark (auch wenn´s ein kleiner ist) direkt hinterm Büro


----------



## crossboss (28. November 2012)

nach dem lesen des Andern Aufregfreds könnt ich eigentlich gleich wieder los


----------



## Ehrenfeld (29. November 2012)

Nightride mit @Rafterman86 





und einen persönlichen Rekord auf Strava gabs auch


----------



## Porta-Mike (29. November 2012)

moin!

super foto. ich denke ich muß morgen abend auch los....

gruß

michael


----------



## Surfjunk (30. November 2012)

Freesoul schrieb:


> Nightride mit @Rafterman86



Das ist echt mal ein tolles Bild


----------



## kris. (30. November 2012)

Jepp.
Zeit die Funzel aus dem Schrank zu holen.


----------



## poekelz (30. November 2012)

Seeehr schönes Foto - hat irgendwas von Endzeitstimmung


----------



## nextfriday (30. November 2012)

Sieht wie Star Wars aus Super Bild

Gesendet von meinem MB525 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## JENSeits (30. November 2012)

Top Hannes 
Schade das du Sonntag nicht kannst


----------



## crossboss (30. November 2012)

Man war nen super Biketag ab heute Mittag!

Ambitionen muß man habenauf dem Uniparcour aber ich bin doch net irre machen wir ...ähhm sagen wir später......



es geht aber auch soBlick nach Halle Künsebeck




und so




und so in  Kichdornberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kiwi- (30. November 2012)

Schöne Pics, crossboss!


----------



## crossboss (30. November 2012)

Yo Danke Kiwi
einer noch zum Thema Ambitionen , Wolfi kennt den auch! Da links bin ich schon mal mit dem Genius runter.......uuuiiiiii


----------



## Nico Laus (30. November 2012)

Da stand ich auch schon vor und habe gegrübelt. 
Ich sag mir dann immer "nächstes Mal".


----------



## Tier (30. November 2012)

Schöne Fotos!

Eben waren Mike und ich mal wieder in der Nähe des Kaisers unterwegs.
Scheinbar haben irgendwelche Wanderer die fiese Wurzelstelle an der Wolfsschlucht entschärft. Lässt sich jetzt jedenfalls ganz gut fahren. 

Leider ist das fahren am Abhang zur Zeit aufgrund des vielen Laubs und der sich drunter versteckenen Wurzeln nicht so ganz ohne. 

Bilder haben wir natürlich auch gemacht:













Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## -Kiwi- (1. Dezember 2012)

Geil... Nightrider! 
Will mir demnächst auch noch 'ne Funzel für abendliche Ausritte kaufen.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## wolfi (1. Dezember 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Yo Danke Kiwi
> einer noch zum Thema Ambitionen , Wolfi kennt den auch! Da links bin ich schon mal mit dem Genius runter.......uuuiiiiii



hey jörg, schöne bilder!
von der bruchkannte habe ich sogar ein video.
da bin ich im april mit meiner sau (heul) runter
is garnicht so schwer. habe ich mit dem fanes auch schon gemacht.
die stelle an der du dein rad plaziert hast ist ein kumpel schon mal runter.
aber davor habe ich auch manschetten.
gruß
wolfi


----------



## crossboss (1. Dezember 2012)

Die gute alte Wildsau.Aber Dein neues Fanes toppt das alte locker denke ich!
Die Strecken kenn ich gut, runter gesprungen bin ich da auch schon öfter, genau wo du auch gefahren bist aber mit dem Votec und Klickies noch nicht.Hast du die Cam noch ? Dann können wir doch mal unsere Stunts filmen Wolfi. Ich habe noch keine bisher . Die Abfahrt zum *Ziff *fahr ich auch gern.


----------



## wolfi (1. Dezember 2012)

Das fanes ist der bessere allrounder, aber für so freeride-aktionen und dropkrams war die sau schon ungeschlagen. Obwohl ich auch sagen muss, dass ich sicherlich noch nicht das gesamte potential des fanes beurteilen kann... da geht noch einiges
die cam habe ich noch, leider ist der lenkerhalter mit der sau gestohlen worden. aber rahmenbefestigung sowie helmhalter habe ich noch.
und heute morgen war es kalt und schmutzig


# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## crossboss (1. Dezember 2012)

Ich kämpfe noch mit mir ob ich gleich noch 2 Stunden mich vor der Badewanne abkühlen fahre. Aber von gestern sind die Beinchen noch schlapp Wie siehts morgen bei dir aus Wolfi?(Verabredethread)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi (1. Dezember 2012)

Morgen is schlecht. evtl. nächsten sonntag velmerstod?

# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## the_Shot (1. Dezember 2012)

@ Jörg, die Kante muste mir mal zeigen bitte. Könnte mich nicht dran erinnern da schon mal gewesen zu sein.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## wiehenrenner (1. Dezember 2012)

the_Shot schrieb:


> @ Jörg, die Kante muste mir mal zeigen bitte. Könnte mich nicht dran erinnern da schon mal gewesen zu sein.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


 
Da komme ich mit


----------



## wolfi (1. Dezember 2012)

Das ist oben an der ochsenheide oberhalb 7 hügel.

# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## the_Shot (1. Dezember 2012)

Danke Wolfi, dann weiß ichs ungefähr, supi.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## criscross (1. Dezember 2012)

Heute mit Rolf K eine kleine Adventstour zur Burg Sternberg.

War ganz schön neblig im Wald und auf der Burg, fast wie in einem

Edgar Walles Film , fehlte nur noch der schwarze Hund ......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_Shot (1. Dezember 2012)

Sehr geil in der Suppe,

schade wär wohl mitgekommen.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## crossboss (2. Dezember 2012)

Ist nahe dem Bauernhausmuseum und Siebenhügel. Ganz spaßig da 



the_Shot schrieb:


> @ Jörg, die Kante muste mir mal zeigen bitte. Könnte mich nicht dran erinnern da schon mal gewesen zu sein.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## 230691 (2. Dezember 2012)

Ich war auch kurz unterwegs
Nichts besonderes, nur einmal schnell zum Hermann hoch und die DH wieder runter.





Erstaunlich wie viel Schnee noch da oben war.
Meine "Fahrtechnik" als auch die Technik am Rad hat mich jedoch gnadenlos im stich gelassen -.-
Ich sah bestimmt wie ein 70Jahre alter Opa aus (so unsicher wie ich da runter bin) und an der Bremse hinten hatte ich auch totalen Druckpunkt verlust...
Schön war was anderes.
Aber ab nächster Woche soll es ja frieren  dann schlitter ich nicht mehr so.





Ich gehe mal Wäsche waschen und zwischenzeitlich bisschen am Rad schrauben


----------



## wiehenrenner (2. Dezember 2012)

Hey Dennis, wenn Du das sauber bekommst, dann sag mir mal wie Du das geschafft hast, bei dem Dreck sind bei mir immer 2-3 Maschinenläufe nötig


----------



## crossboss (2. Dezember 2012)

Schnee da oben sieht schön aus Dennis  Schnee auf Matschboden ist tückisch und macht schön Erdfarben!


----------



## JENSeits (2. Dezember 2012)

Wie schon geschrieben sehr schön! Wenns vor Weihnachten daoben so aussieht mit gefrorenem Boden setz ich mich ins Auto! 

Ich sollte mich vorher nur um die HR-Bremse kümmern, ich befürchte die hat mal wieder Luft gezogen.


----------



## 230691 (2. Dezember 2012)

Es reicht tatsächlich meistens aus die Klotten nur einmal zu waschen. Es darf halt nur nicht antrocknen^^
Aber da ich die Sachen eh nur zum Biken benutze ist es mir egal ob da noch paar Flecken zu sehen sind

Jens, kannst du gerne machen 
Ich schaue in nächster Zeit immer mal wieder da oben vorbei (nehme es mir zumindest fest vor) 
Vielleicht hab ich ja bald glück und es ist schnell gefroren


----------



## nextfriday (2. Dezember 2012)

In Augustdorf sah es heute auch so aus. Schöne Crossertour mit Luggi und DirkD

Gesendet von meinem MB525 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ecki123 (3. Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem mir Jens am letzten Samstag mal ein paar Trail in der Umgebung von Lübbecke gezeigt hat und mir auch ein paar Tipps gegeben hat, wie ich die unfallfrei bewältigen kann, bin heute Morgen direkt mal wieder losgefahren. 

Da ich das mit dem Einbinden einer Grafik irgendiwe nicht hinbekomme, habe ich einen Schnappschuß von der Tour mal angehängt.



Gruß,

Ecki


----------



## JENSeits (3. Dezember 2012)

Hey Ecki,

das ist an sich gnaz einfach. Rechtsklick aufs Bild, Grafikadresse kopieren und im Antwortfenster sind ein paar Symbole. Das 2te von rechts ist ein kleines Bild, draufklicken und den Link wieder einfügen.
Ich hab deinen Beitrag mal editiert  Allerdings ist die Auflösung recht gering  Ansonsten gehts ganz leicht über das Fotoalbum 


LG Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gorgo (4. Dezember 2012)

Seit langem mal wieder am Velmerstot gewesen.
Keine Radler oder Wanderer. Dafür der erste Schnee 

Mein Rocky mit neuen flinken Rädern 
Muss mir mal angewöhnen ne Diggi Cam mitzunehmen.
Bei der Quali bekommt man ja Augenkrebs


----------



## crossboss (5. Dezember 2012)

Velmerstot,schön da. Hab ich auch noch ein aktuelles von 1992eingescannt.
Grün ist ja wieder in! Mein altes Scott Pro Racing  aus Columbus Max OR
Der Uvex Helm mutet mir seltsam aktuell an......................


----------



## crossboss (5. Dezember 2012)

Rennimpression 1993, Hobby MTB Race  an der Bielefelder Radrennbahn. _Calimerohelm_ hatte ausgedient


----------



## Zyran (5. Dezember 2012)

Also Jörg, Ich muss sagen, du hast dich gut gehalten


----------



## wolfi (5. Dezember 2012)

1992 war ich wettbewerbsmässig meist so unterwegs:


# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## -Kiwi- (5. Dezember 2012)

Tolle Old school Pics!

Gruß, Kiwi.

Gesendet von meinem Note 2.


----------



## crossboss (5. Dezember 2012)

Danke , geht so die Haare sind weniger und die Gelenke knarzen etwas.
Oft war ich auch so ähnlich unterwegs wie Wolfi mit meiner Viertakt Honda XL 350 R, obwohl das war schon 1988 im *Bangert* Gelände in Spenge.  Ps.: Ich weis noch, der ging ins Flat.......



....und Anfang 1991 mit der KTM 350 GS im Stapel Augustdorf ( hoffendlich verfolgen mich jetzt nicht wieder die Briten)


----------



## wolfi (5. Dezember 2012)

Hey jörg!
:thumbup:
Das war 1988 bei der westfalen-lippe fahrt in augustdorf.
Mit meiner xr 500 r.

.

# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## crossboss (5. Dezember 2012)

coole Zeiten, wann machen wir das wieder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 107octane (5. Dezember 2012)

wolfi schrieb:


> .Anhang anzeigen 242001



Der Wolfi, mit Rückspiegel, vorbildlich!


----------



## wolfi (5. Dezember 2012)

hi andre,
es gab damals einen technischen kommisar der omk der hatte nur shit im kopp! da musstest du sogar den SPRITZSCHUTZ mit katzenauge unter dem nummernschild haben
dem typ wurde bei jeder technischen abnahme vor dem parc fermé mindestens einmal prügel angedroht
so ein spiegel ging dann natürlich aber ziemlich schnell "verlohren"
das galt dann als bagatelle und wurde nicht mit wertungs-ausschluß oder strafpunkten belegt.
der kommisar war echt seeeehr beliebt.
er kommt aus schöttmar. ich kenne sogar noch seinen namen
gruß
wolfi


----------



## crossboss (6. Dezember 2012)

Impressionen vom Alpenhauptkamm Krimmler Tauern Pass von Österreich nach Südtirol Alpencross 2004


----------



## poekelz (6. Dezember 2012)

Cool - sieht nicht soviel anders aus als auf unserer Transalp 1997:

http://reesbergbike.jimdo.com/oldschool/transalp-1997/

EDIT: geändert, sollte jetzt funzen.


----------



## Surfjunk (6. Dezember 2012)

poekelz schrieb:


> Cool - sieht nicht soviel anders aus als auf unserer Transalp 1997:
> 
> http://www29.jimdo.com/app/s8dc64a6...mpto=siteadmin/help/news&safemode=0#close-all



Link geht nicht.


----------



## chucki_bo (6. Dezember 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Link geht nicht.



Klick einfach den Link in Franks oder meiner Signatur. Dann in der Rubrik Oldschool gucken....

Da ist alles ab 1992 oder so....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (6. Dezember 2012)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Klick einfach den Link in Franks oder meiner Signatur. Dann in der Rubrik Oldschool gucken....
> 
> Da ist alles ab 1992 oder so....


----------



## DerBergschreck (7. Dezember 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Velmerstot,schön da. Hab ich auch noch ein aktuelles von 1992eingescannt.
> Grün ist ja wieder in! Mein altes Scott Pro Racing  aus Columbus Max OR
> Der Uvex Helm mutet mir seltsam aktuell an......................



Das erste Mal, dass ich dich auf nem vernünftigen Rad sehe
(na gut - die Laufräder könnten etwas grösser sein)


----------



## Nico Laus (7. Dezember 2012)

Sieht aus wie beim Trial.


----------



## Surfjunk (7. Dezember 2012)

Ich finde es immer erstaunlich wenn ich so alte Bilder sehen und mit was für Material die Jungs damals die Berge runtergeknallt sind. Das das alles so gehalten hat und nicht Massenweise zu Todesfällen geführt ist schon erstaunlich.


----------



## wiehenrenner (7. Dezember 2012)

Oder zeigt uns wie wir auf die Werbemaschen reinfallen......


----------



## Nico Laus (7. Dezember 2012)

Naja,  da hat sich schon  sehr viel nützliches getan. Ich denke da an das DH Video aus den 90ern in dem reihenweise Biker in der Botanik landen weil sie vor einer Kurve nicht mehr bremsen können oder an einer Treppenabfahrt den Lenker nicht mehr halten können und verreißen. Auch ein altes Hans Rey Video, bei dem er sich mit einem bleischweren Fahrrad unter lautem Geklappert abmüht, wirkt heute befremdlich.

Ich hab dieses Jahr selbst einen Technikschock erlebt, als ich nach 8-9Jahren wieder eingestiegen bin. Es waren Strecken fahrbar, die ich mir nie hätte träumen lassen. 

Vielleicht bekommt man die stetige Evolution nicht so mit, wenn man durchgehend dabei ist.


----------



## crossboss (7. Dezember 2012)

also ich weis den gefühlten Unterschied zu meinem Hardy echt zu schätzen Fahren ohne Schüttellähmung !


----------



## Sado-Uwe (7. Dezember 2012)

wiehenrenner schrieb:


> Oder zeigt uns wie wir auf die Werbemaschen reinfallen......



Meint er hier auch: http://www.tvdigital.de/magazin/kesslers-kolumne/michael-kessler-ueber-radelnde-aliens

Sado-Uwe
auch Werbeopfer


----------



## DerBergschreck (7. Dezember 2012)

Sado-Uwe schrieb:


> Meint er hier auch: http://www.tvdigital.de/magazin/kesslers-kolumne/michael-kessler-ueber-radelnde-aliens



Naja, mit dem würde ich gerne mal ne Tour bei -10 ºC fahren - er mit Opas Strickausrüstung, ich mit meiner preislich moderaten Winterausstattung. Man müsste die Tour so planen, dass man am Ende an der Rosenhöhe vorbeikommt - dort könnte er dann seine Erfrierungen behandeln lassen.

Sicherlich muss es keine Assos Ausstattung für EUR 1.000,- sein. Aber moderne Klamotten machen schon Sinn.


----------



## DerBergschreck (7. Dezember 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> also ich weis den gefühlten Unterschied zu meinem Hardy echt zu schätzen Fahren ohne Schüttellähmung !



Ach komm, Rente ist erst mit 67 - aber dann kommt der hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wiehenrenner (7. Dezember 2012)

Klar machen Entwicklungen Sinn und sind auch nützlich und gut, und ja Sie machen uns auch schneller und sicherer. Aber bei manchen Dingen -auch wie sie hier im Forum - diskutiert werden, sind es auch pure Übertreibungen


----------



## crossboss (7. Dezember 2012)

ok abernicht stylisch genug der Rolli ok aber mit 100 KW und Allrad


----------



## crossboss (7. Dezember 2012)

ne aber im Ernst mir macht das Hardy reiten auch Spaßab und zu


----------



## slang (7. Dezember 2012)

wiehenrenner schrieb:


> Klar machen Entwicklungen Sinn und sind auch nützlich und gut, und ja Sie machen uns auch schneller und sicherer. Aber bei manchen Dingen -auch wie sie hier im Forum - diskutiert werden, sind es auch pure Übertreibungen



Jepp, außer das Sinn nicht gemacht wird sondern vorhanden ist oder eben nicht....

vollste Zustimmung


----------



## poekelz (8. Dezember 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Ich finde es immer erstaunlich wenn ich so alte Bilder sehen und mit was für Material die Jungs damals die Berge runtergeknallt sind. Das das alles so gehalten hat und nicht Massenweise zu Todesfällen geführt ist schon erstaunlich.



Und genau dass haben wir damals auch von den Leuten gedacht, die noch älteres Zeugs als wir gefahren haben. Aber heile angekommen sind die meistens auch.


----------



## wiehenrenner (8. Dezember 2012)

So bei dem schönen Wetter habe ich das Pitchi noch nen bissl ausgeführt.


----------



## JENSeits (8. Dezember 2012)




----------



## crossboss (8. Dezember 2012)

In Brilon war auch schönes Wetter


----------



## DerBergschreck (8. Dezember 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> In Brilon war auch schönes Wetter



Sieht 'n bischen wie 's "Kommando Spezialkräfte" auf Skiern aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (8. Dezember 2012)

Alter, wir wollten heute auch schon nach Willi fahren. 
Frauchen hatte aber leider schon andere Pläne mit uns.


----------



## kris. (8. Dezember 2012)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Sieht 'n bischen wie 's "Kommando Spezialkräfte" auf Skiern aus



Oder Lord Helmchen!


----------



## Surfjunk (8. Dezember 2012)

Wo fährt man den in Brilon Ski?


----------



## -Kiwi- (8. Dezember 2012)

Wiehenrenner, dein Pitch ist super! 




Surfjunk schrieb:


> .
> .
> .
> Frauchen hatte aber leider schon andere Pläne mit uns.



Weihnachtszauber Bückeburg?!


----------



## judyclt (9. Dezember 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Wo fährt man den in Brilon Ski?



http://www.skiclub-brilon.de/skihang.html




> Alter, wir wollten heute auch schon nach Willi fahren.
> Frauchen hatte aber leider schon andere Pläne mit uns.



Oder wusste, dass da die Lifte noch ruhen.


----------



## JENSeits (9. Dezember 2012)

Lass Lord Helmchen ausm Spiel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (9. Dezember 2012)

judyclt schrieb:


> http://www.skiclub-brilon.de/skihang.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke. 

Laut HP von denen sollte die beiden großen auf sein.


----------



## judyclt (9. Dezember 2012)

Du musst schon meinen ganzen Beitrag lesen bzw. zitieren. Dann stellst du fest, dass in Brilon Skilauf möglich ist und in Willi die Lifte ruhen. Die beschneien nach dem letztjährigen Weihnachtsferiendesaster jetzt erstmal solange es nur geht. Geld wird eh erst mit den Holländern verdient.


----------



## Surfjunk (9. Dezember 2012)

judyclt schrieb:


> Du musst schon meinen ganzen Beitrag lesen bzw. zitieren. Dann stellst du fest, dass in Brilon Skilauf möglich ist und in Willi die Lifte ruhen. Die beschneien nach dem letztjährigen Weihnachtsferiendesaster jetzt erstmal solange es nur geht. Geld wird eh erst mit den Holländern verdient.



Ich setzte jetzt mal vorraus das wir einfach nur aneinander vorbeischreiben. 
Laut Liftinfo Willi sind die beiden großen auf und von denen sprach ich auch. 
http://www.winterpark-willingen.info/liftinfos/

Trotzdem ist das ein guter Tipp zum Rodeln mit den Kids in Brilon.


----------



## crossboss (9. Dezember 2012)

Lord Helmchen passt ja wenn man das Bild betrachtet etwas kopflastig, nicht wahr?! 10cm Schnee in Brilon, aber Lift noch aus, egal. der Hang ist ja nur 600m aber recht anspruchsvoll für die Lage! Wir sind sportlich gerodelt und der Lütteje Ski gefahren. Heute gehts ja auch hier in OWL .


----------



## judyclt (9. Dezember 2012)

@Surfjunk:
Jetzt habe ich verstanden, was du meinst. Ja, die Seilbahn ist in Willingen tatsächlich in Betrieb, aber die Piste ist gesperrt und nicht präpariert. Und der Lift an der Büller Höhe ist die Anfahrt nicht wert. Eher kurz und flach.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (9. Dezember 2012)

Ort (Innsbruck, Bild 1) und Sportart (Laufen, Bild 2) stimmen zwar nicht...aber egal, man hat was für den WP getan


----------



## kris. (9. Dezember 2012)

aber die socken passen!


----------



## kaibrunnert1 (9. Dezember 2012)

skigebiet willingen macht am samstag 15.12 auf!!
war heute winterberg weil willingen noch nich auf hat!
aba samstag machen die dann auch schon flutlicht ski


----------



## wosch (10. Dezember 2012)

Lift in Bruchhausen läuft seit vorgestern. Piste ist auch länger als 600m.http://www.sternrodt-skilift.de/schneelage.php


----------



## crossboss (10. Dezember 2012)

Nicht schlecht, Bruchhausen werden wir auch mal testen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (10. Dezember 2012)

Klick mal bitte langsamer und geduldiger auf den "Antworten"-Button. Du hast soviele Doppelposts wie der restliche OWL-Bereich zusammen  @Hannes: Gibts die Socken vom Jens zuerwerben oder nur für Freunde?


----------



## judyclt (10. Dezember 2012)

Am Sternrodt war ich heute. Traumhafte Verhältnisse. Nichts los und über 30cm Neuschnee. In Winterberg war aber auch tote Hose.


----------



## Surfjunk (10. Dezember 2012)

Winter in OWL.


----------



## nippelspanner (11. Dezember 2012)

Nice!
Aber jede Wette: Weihnachen wird wieder grün und nass bei +15° C


----------



## JENSeits (11. Dezember 2012)

Stimmt!


----------



## poekelz (11. Dezember 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Winter in OWL.




Warst du auf dem Reesberg?
Nightride so dicht bei mir vor der Haustüre und du sagst nichts...


----------



## Surfjunk (11. Dezember 2012)

poekelz schrieb:


> Warst du auf dem Reesberg?
> Nightride so dicht bei mir vor der Haustüre und du sagst nichts...



Nicht ganz, Obernbeck am Kriegerdenkmal.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (11. Dezember 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Klick mal bitte langsamer und geduldiger auf den "Antworten"-Button. Du hast soviele Doppelposts wie der restliche OWL-Bereich zusammen  @Hannes: Gibts die Socken vom Jens zuerwerben oder nur für Freunde?





http://www.bruchpilotracing.com/?p=154


----------



## criscross (11. Dezember 2012)

heute bei schönsten Bike Wetter die neuen Spikes Reifen getestet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (11. Dezember 2012)

Nice Stefan ,sieht ja gut fahrbar aus !
Ich wollte eigendlich auch noch biken , mußte dann aber die neuen teuren LKW Winterreifen ans Womo bauen


----------



## Porta-Mike (11. Dezember 2012)

moin!

ich war heute auch unterwegs....




















....ich hoffe die fotos sind nicht zu groß....

gruß

michael


----------



## Surfjunk (11. Dezember 2012)

Heute war wohl Foto Wetter


----------



## Tier (11. Dezember 2012)

Ihr habts gut... 
Schöne Bilder!


----------



## chucki_bo (12. Dezember 2012)

Tier schrieb:


> Ihr habts gut...
> Schöne Bilder!



Recht Hast Du ... ich sehe Sonne auf den Bildern, was den Schluss zulässt, dass alle unter der Woche MITTEN am Tag unterwegs waren ... 

das ist zum  (also für mich  )

Later


----------



## poekelz (12. Dezember 2012)

Jungs, ich beneide euch um eure Schneetouren - am Wochenende ist wieder M&S (Matsch und Schlamm ) angesagt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (12. Dezember 2012)

Sehr schön Schneebilder, ich hoffe ich kann heute Nachmittag noch bisserl vor die Tür.


----------



## crossboss (12. Dezember 2012)

Und dann konnte ich doch noch bisserl was fürn Winterpokal in der Loipe tun


----------



## Flying_Elvis (12. Dezember 2012)

Bevor am WE wieder alles weggetaut ist, haben wir heute nachmittag schnell noch eine Runde gedreht.
Liegt eine ordentliche Menge Schnee im Wald. 
Ist schon cool im dunkeln bei Schnee. Da macht es selbst die Chinafunzel ordentlich hell.


----------



## wolfi (13. Dezember 2012)

supi-bild!
auf der südseite liegt das dreifache an schnee als auf der nordseite des teutos.
gruß
wolfi


----------



## Ehrenfeld (13. Dezember 2012)

Wir waren auch nochmal spontan unterwegs. Unfassbar, wie sich beim die Wattzahlen beim Uphill im Schnee erhöhen 






Ist eigentlich jemand aus der Gemeinschaft hier bei Strava unterwegs?


----------



## kris. (13. Dezember 2012)

Ist wohl Winter in OWL...


----------



## JENSeits (13. Dezember 2012)

und ich war noch kein einziges mal im Schnee unterwegs   Ihr macht es mir hier echt schwer - aber schön das es viele Bilder gibt!


----------



## chucki_bo (13. Dezember 2012)

wenn du.morgen früh nicht fahren kannst, wird's wohl auch auf Sicht nichts mehr...

Tauwetter


----------



## JENSeits (13. Dezember 2012)

Leider ja


----------



## volly68 (13. Dezember 2012)

Das geile Wetter auch mal genutzt.










LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (13. Dezember 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Leider ja



Mach dir nix drauß. Meine Impressionen beschränken sich zurzeit auch nur hierauf:





:kotz:


----------



## criscross (13. Dezember 2012)

boah...voll am dopen 




gute Besserung !


----------



## Surfjunk (13. Dezember 2012)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Mach dir nix drauß. Meine Impressionen beschränken sich zurzeit auch nur hierauf:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man da hat es dich aber voll erwischt. 
Sieh zu das du schnell wieder fit wirst. 
Schneebiken lockt.


----------



## Porta-Mike (13. Dezember 2012)

moin!

ich mußte heute auch nocheinmal los, bevor es morgen wieder feucht wird .







gruß

michael


----------



## kris. (13. Dezember 2012)

wenn das so weiter geht bekommt jens ne echte winter-depression!


----------



## JENSeits (13. Dezember 2012)

keine Sorge Kris, die ist schon längst angekommen!
Gute Besserung Chuck


----------



## crossboss (14. Dezember 2012)

Als Freund des gepflegten Wintersports mußte ich gestern schnell nochmal in den Schnee Mal sehen ob es heute nochmal geht oder ob es schon Wasserski wird


----------



## Nico Laus (14. Dezember 2012)

> oder ob es schon Wasserski wird


Passt doch. "Fischer" hast ja schon auf dem Ski stehen.


----------



## crossboss (14. Dezember 2012)

Kein Wunder das das dann gestern so "schleppend" ging


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (14. Dezember 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> keine Sorge Kris, die ist schon längst angekommen!



na dann ist ja gut!


----------



## Tier (15. Dezember 2012)

Nach zwei Wochen Pause konnte ich mich endlich mal wieder einsauen! 


























Die neuen Bremsen funktionieren absolut gut. Bin begeistert! 
Wenn ich überlege das ich da noch mit Icetec-Scheiben und Sintermetallbelägen optimieren könnte...
Das Bike macht immer mehr Spaß.

Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## crossboss (17. Dezember 2012)

Tier, schöne Bilder, aber 1 Buckel gleich _Dromedar _oder?


----------



## Xeleux (17. Dezember 2012)

Es tauchen hier immer mehr Fotos mit Aussicht auf den Kaiser auf  ... lohnt sich die Seite denn was Trails angeht ?


----------



## Surfjunk (17. Dezember 2012)

Den einen den sie da am  Fotoplace haben ist schon net. 
Ich kenne aber Westlich davon, nettere


----------



## poekelz (18. Dezember 2012)

In dem Bereich zur Porta ist der östliche Berg sehr steil, ergo ist man auch seehr schnell ganz unten, ich kenne von der Portakanzel auch nur die eine Abfahrt und davor irgendwo beim Turm geht noch ein Zickzacktrail nach unten.
Weiter nach Osten vom Kammweg gibt´s nach Süden noch ein paar nette Trails, die mir Björn mal gezeigt hat (auf dem einen hatte ich damals einen denkwürdigen Abflug - Nohander, both feet off - mit Bauchklatscher) und weiter vom Klippenturm (Rinteln) gab es auch noch eine nette Abfahrt.

Früher sind wir auch immer oben über die Nammer Klippe gefahren, aber das ist mittlerweile verboten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (18. Dezember 2012)

poekelz schrieb:


> Früher sind wir auch immer oben über die Nammer Klippe gefahren, aber das ist mittlerweile verboten.



 das ist aber auch schon Lichtjahre her


----------



## JENSeits (18. Dezember 2012)

ich glaube für die Trails dahinten brauch ich nochmal nen Guido


----------



## Porta-Mike (19. Dezember 2012)

moin!



> ich glaube für die Trails dahinten brauch ich nochmal nen Guido



kein problem. wenn das wetter wieder besser wird sollte dem nichts im wege stehen 

gruß

michael


----------



## JENSeits (20. Dezember 2012)

Porta-Mike schrieb:


> kein problem. wenn das wetter wieder besser wird sollte dem nichts im wege stehen



tip top, super, danke!


----------



## JENSeits (20. Dezember 2012)

Moin zusammen!

Neue Bilder gibt es nicht von mir. Ich habe mich allerdings entschlossen jeden Tag dieses Jahres 2 Bilder zuposten. Die Bilder sind allesamt in diesem Jahr entstanden, eigentlich alle schon hochgeladen. Diesmal möchte ich allerdings 1 oder 2 Wörter zu der "Entstehungsgeschichte" verlieren.
Ich würd mich freuen wenn ihr vorbei schaut  

LG Jens


----------



## freetourer (20. Dezember 2012)

Porta-Mike schrieb:


> moin!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi.

Da würde ich mich gerne dann anschliessen.


----------



## Porta-Mike (21. Dezember 2012)

moin!



> Hi.
> 
> Da würde ich mich gerne dann anschliessen.


ich denke wenn die tage wieder länger werden und die temperatruren steigen kann ich ´mal die wenigen schönen ecken im wesergebirge mit interessierten leuten abfahren. im anschluß könnte man noch ´ne bratwurst grillen.........wenn gewünscht....

gruß

michael


----------



## criscross (21. Dezember 2012)

Porta-Mike schrieb:


> moin!
> 
> ich denke wenn die tage wieder länger werden und die temperatruren steigen kann ich ´mal die wenigen schönen ecken im wesergebirge mit interessierten leuten abfahren. im anschluß könnte man noch ´ne bratwurst grillen.........wenn gewünscht....
> 
> ...


 

da würde ich auch gerne mit fahren


----------



## ohneworte (21. Dezember 2012)

criscross schrieb:


> da würde ich auch gerne mit fahren



Aber doch nur zum Grillen!


----------



## JENSeits (21. Dezember 2012)

Klingt super, wäre dann was für den "Events-OWL" oder den Tourenthread


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (23. Dezember 2012)

Regenfreie Zeit heute mal ganz schnell genutzt, mir fiel die Decke auf den Kopf.
Und da ich ja kein anders Rad mehr hatte musste das neue herhalten. 
Jetzt heisst es putzen für X-Mas... 
Egal hat sich aber gelohnt


----------



## Zyran (23. Dezember 2012)

Sieht gut aus dein neuer Hobel.


----------



## nextfriday (23. Dezember 2012)

Geiles Teil und zum dreckig machen wurde es schließlich gebaut.

Send from anywhere else


----------



## -Kiwi- (23. Dezember 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


>



Geiles S-Works! 
Wieviel wiegt die Kiste?


----------



## criscross (23. Dezember 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Regenfreie Zeit heute mal ganz schnell genutzt, mir fiel die Decke auf den Kopf.
> Und da ich ja kein anders Rad mehr hatte musste das neue herhalten.
> Jetzt heisst es putzen für X-Mas...
> Egal hat sich aber gelohnt


 
geiles Bike 

wenn der Weihnachtsmann jetzt noch eine schöne Kurbel bringt,

dann wäre es perfekt .....


----------



## Surfjunk (23. Dezember 2012)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> Geiles S-Works!
> Wieviel wiegt die Kiste?



Kann ich dir noch gar nicht sagen, mal morgen wiegen. 



criscross schrieb:


> geiles Bike
> 
> wenn der Weihnachtsmann jetzt noch eine schöne Kurbel bringt,
> 
> dann wäre es perfekt .....



Das ist die Speci Limited aus dem Expert


----------



## criscross (23. Dezember 2012)

ups....aber die sieht aus wie ne alte XT


----------



## -Kiwi- (23. Dezember 2012)

Ich dachte auch, dass es 'ne alte Shimano-Kurbel ist.


----------



## crossboss (23. Dezember 2012)

ich dachte eher an die gruppenlose Shimano Kurbel, Nummer vergessen aber Farbe und Form paßt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kiwi- (23. Dezember 2012)

Yo, an die dachte ich auch.


----------



## Surfjunk (23. Dezember 2012)

Das ist im grunde auch nur eine "Alte" XT Hollo II.
War in den Expert verbaut, habe ich so rüber geschraubt.


----------



## nippelspanner (23. Dezember 2012)

Wird dem Rahmen auf jeden Fall nicht gerecht. 
Diese könnte ich mir vorstellen:







Würde zum Farbkonzept passen.


----------



## JENSeits (23. Dezember 2012)

Ab damit in den Bike-Thread! 

Nettes Speci


----------



## Surfjunk (23. Dezember 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Ab damit in den Bike-Thread!
> 
> Nettes Speci



Aber doch nicht mit dem schwachen Handybild. 
Da mach ich mal ordentliche, bevor es Macken hat, und packe die dann rein


----------



## nippelspanner (24. Dezember 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Ab damit in den Bike-Thread!



Hast ja recht...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kiwi- (24. Dezember 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Aber doch nicht mit dem schwachen Handybild.
> Da mach ich mal ordentliche, bevor es Macken hat, und packe die dann rein



Ja, Orkan. Mach' mal ein gutes Bild von deinem neuen Hobel!

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## poekelz (24. Dezember 2012)

Schöner Bock!

...aber muss man Räder jetzt immer mit eingezogener Sattelstütze fotografieren, oder gehört das in diesem Forum zum "Guten Ton"


----------



## nippelspanner (24. Dezember 2012)

Kleiner Sattelstützen-Knigge:

CC- und Marathon Printen: Sattel raus, und zwar so weit wie möglich. (Wegen in diesen Kreisen als cool geltender Sattelüberhöhung)
Touren- und Shorttravelbikes mit FW bis max. 120 mm: Sattel normale Pedalierhöhe.
Trail- und Longtravelbikes: Sattel leicht abgesenkt. (Trailmodus)
Alles, was überwiegend bergab fährt: Sattel ganz unten und nach hinten geneigt.

Alles klar?


----------



## JENSeits (24. Dezember 2012)

Nicht ganz OWL, aber immerhin 





LG Jens


----------



## poekelz (24. Dezember 2012)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Kleiner Sattelstützen-Knigge:
> 
> CC- und Marathon Printen: Sattel raus, und zwar so weit wie möglich. (Wegen in diesen Kreisen als cool geltender Sattelüberhöhung)
> Touren- und Shorttravelbikes mit FW bis max. 120 mm: Sattel normale Pedalierhöhe.
> ...



Wieder was dazu gelernt, danke!


----------



## Surfjunk (26. Dezember 2012)

Wir waren heute schnell mal im Wald. 
Matsch von unten und Regen/Hagel von oben. 
Richtig schön eingesaut.


----------



## -Kiwi- (26. Dezember 2012)

Wie läuft die Deville?
Gruß,  Kiwi.

Gesendet von meinem Note 2.


----------



## crossboss (26. Dezember 2012)

Heute Mittag blieb es mal für ne Tour zwischen Mittag und Kaffee  wenigstens von oben trocken Endlich mal wieder radeln nach dem ShitwetterMann, tat das gut nach der Völlerei
1. über der Alm am Siebenhügel



2. Die Sparrenburg-Treppe, leider zu steil zum hochfahren



3. Halelujaschlucht



4. auf nem netten kleinen Trail


----------



## Surfjunk (26. Dezember 2012)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> Wie läuft die Deville?
> Gruß,  Kiwi.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Note 2.



Die Deville macht was ich will

Noch nicht ganz, und die Bodenverhältnisse waren heute eher das größere Problem. 
Ich fahre zur zeit in der Standarteinstellung und die ist schon echt gut. 

Das Ding ist schon verdammt nahe an einer Coil dran, die bin ich die letzten 2 Jahre ja nun mal gefahren, ich glaube der Kopf ist eher das Problem. 
Man hörte mehr hin, man versucht Unterschiede zu fühlen... 

...da ist nur bist jetzt keine wirklicher 

Also was der Nico da an Vorarbeit geleistet hat ist schon echt fett. 

[yt=Nicolas Vouilloz Testing BOS Deville]http://youtu.be/5IX6LOIy7ag[/yt]


----------



## the_Shot (27. Dezember 2012)

Heute mal bei strahlendem Sonnens chein, halt stop, wo war der? Nirgends, also mit dem Vogel in der Matsche gespielt

















send from slaughterhouse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (27. Dezember 2012)

Stilecht mit Schutzblech ..  Ich muss bei Gelegenheit auch nochmal nach BI rüberkommen!


----------



## the_Shot (27. Dezember 2012)

Jau der Kotlappen war quasi das Tüpfelchen auf dem i 

Wird mal wieder Zeit für ein OWL Treffen

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## wolfi (28. Dezember 2012)

ahhhh,
ihr habt die stelle an der ochsenheide gefunden!
und? ist jemand runter gesprungen?
gruß
wolfi


----------



## crossboss (28. Dezember 2012)

Ahhhh so! Schön da nicht wahr!


----------



## crossboss (28. Dezember 2012)

Bin die kleine Klippe da an der Ochsenheide vor 2 Tagen mit dem Votec  runter gehüpft. Wenn man sich erstmal überwunden hat eigentlich garnicht  so kompliziert.


----------



## the_Shot (29. Dezember 2012)

Von uns ist da dieses Mal keiner runter, ich hab gekniffen

Vll. beim nächsten Mal, man muss ja nicht jeden Blödsinn mitmachen, oder doch? 

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## wolfi (29. Dezember 2012)

Neee, haste schon richtig gemacht. für so mut-kinkerlitzchen sind wir schon zu alt... und alte knochen heilen schlecht.
gruß, wolfi



(memme!)

# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## the_Shot (29. Dezember 2012)

Wahre Worte

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## Waldwichtel (29. Dezember 2012)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Wahre Worte
> 
> send from slaughterhouse



Die oberen oder das untere?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_Shot (29. Dezember 2012)

Waaaaldiii, husch ins Körbchen

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## poekelz (29. Dezember 2012)

Schnell die Sonnenstrahlen genutzt und die Birne belüftet - soo ein Schlamm im Wald :kotz:


----------



## JENSeits (29. Dezember 2012)

sieht man aber nichts von ... die Tage wars schlimmer garantiere ich dir


----------



## poekelz (29. Dezember 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> sieht man aber nichts von ... die Tage wars schlimmer garantiere ich dir



..vor allem Forstautobahnen auf denen sie mit schwerem Gerät unterwegs waren sah es grausig aus.

Schotterwege und Straße reichten aber auch für die erste Ausfahrt nach meinem Erkältungsinfekt....


----------



## Surfjunk (29. Dezember 2012)

Ich konnte die Klamotten hinstellen nach dem Deister Trip.

Schön das es dir besser geht Frank.


----------



## crossboss (29. Dezember 2012)

Leider die Bilder heut versaut die Jungs waren alle 3 total unscharf
Heute waren wir statt im Deister doch auf den Feld, Wald und Wiesentrails um Bielefeld unterwegs, im Norden.
Manno war das schlammig , jeder Meter mußte teuer erkauft werden, aber geil(hat ja auch unser Singlespeedfahrer ausgesucht( duw)
Shimano freut sich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (29. Dezember 2012)

Die "Bergschreck-Runde" von Brake über Hasenpatt und Wappenweg bis durch den Köcker Wald?


----------



## RolfK (29. Dezember 2012)

Mit den letzten Sonnenstrahlen gestartet und im Nightride geendet


----------



## Waldwichtel (29. Dezember 2012)

Klasse!  Das Farbenspiel am Himmel war heute wirklich sehenswert!!!


----------



## -Kiwi- (29. Dezember 2012)




----------



## Surfjunk (29. Dezember 2012)

Wir hatten hier heute einen tollen Himmel. 
 @RolfK;

Tolles Bild


----------



## MUD´doc (29. Dezember 2012)

Schließe mich dem an. 
Waren heut eine kleine Runde Eggeweg (X1 E1) bei Bad Driburg.
Beim späteren Losfahren mit dem Auto konnte man auch den Wahnsinns-Himmel begutachten.


----------



## the_Shot (29. Dezember 2012)

Klasse Foto Rolf


----------



## crossboss (29. Dezember 2012)

Ja  Waldi, Hasenpatt usw wars, gefällt mir echt gut als Alternativezum Teuto. Ein Paar schöne technische Trails waren ja auch dabei. Und jede
 Menge knietiefer Modderdazu! Flasche leer am Ende


----------



## Surfjunk (29. Dezember 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Ja  Waldi, Hasenpatt usw wars, gefällt mir echt gut als Alternativezum Teuto. Ein Paar schöne technische Trails waren ja auch dabei. Und jede
> Menge knietiefer Modderdazu! Flasche leer am Ende



Das "Technische" würde ich mir ja gerne mal bei zeiten von dir zeigen lassen.
Am besten mit Kaffee und Kuchen


----------



## crossboss (30. Dezember 2012)

Machen wir! Den Modder können wir aber bestimmt wegbeamen! 
Allerdings ist der *Bergschreck* der *Wissende, *er kommt bestimmt gern mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (30. Dezember 2012)

Ja gerne doch. 
Hoffen wir mal das das Wetter sich im Januar endlich mal entscheidet wo es hin will.


----------



## Tier (30. Dezember 2012)

Heut mal die erste Runde nach meiner weihnachtlichen Grippe gefahren...leider nicht so erfolgreich. Scheiss rumsitzen... 







Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## JENSeits (30. Dezember 2012)

Da hat aber jemadn groß gecleant, oder?


----------



## poekelz (30. Dezember 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Da hat aber jemadn groß gecleant, oder?



...laaangweilig! Ich fand´s mit der weißen RF Kurbel, der weißen 36er und den weißen Streifen viel schöner.


----------



## -Kiwi- (30. Dezember 2012)

Ich find's böse... und gut! 

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## freetourer (30. Dezember 2012)

schwarzes bike - schwarze gabel ....

Das erinnert mich immer an diese leidville dinger 






duw


----------



## Surfjunk (30. Dezember 2012)

das ist ja meine alte Kiste. 
Wo hast du das Pic den gefunden?

Zum Cleanen; ich schwanke ja ein wenig. 
Black is Bad passt sehr gut zum Bike. 
Ich finde es aber auch leider langweilig.


----------



## kris. (30. Dezember 2012)

ein kleiner farbiger eyecatcher würd nicht schaden.
orange sattelklemme?!


----------



## Flying_Elvis (31. Dezember 2012)

Gestern im Wald entdeckt.
Auf dem Schild stand: Ein frohes Weihnachtsfest allen netten Wanderern
Welch eine Provokation am Anfang einer Downhillstrecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (31. Dezember 2012)

nanana...
kopiert da etwa jemand unseren original lippischen oster-weihnachtsbaum???


----------



## Ehrenfeld (31. Dezember 2012)

Tier schrieb:


> Heut mal die erste Runde nach meiner weihnachtlichen Grippe gefahren...leider nicht so erfolgreich. Scheiss rumsitzen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kommt richtig geil, ich würds so lassen. Konsequent durchgezogen!

Wenn Farbtupfer, wäre es mit einem nicht getan - und selbst dann würde ich nur unauffällig in einen Mix Richtung Steuersatz/Sattelklemme/Kettenblattschrauben oder so tendieren.

Fazit: So lassen


----------



## kris. (31. Dezember 2012)

Freesoul schrieb:


> Kommt richtig geil, ich würds so lassen. Konsequent durchgezogen!


 
Wobei für _ganz_ konsequent noch die Gabel zu cleanen wär.


----------



## chucki_bo (31. Dezember 2012)

hat irgendwie was von Mad Max


----------



## MUD´doc (1. Januar 2013)

Vielleicht noch einen schwarzen Durolux-Aufkleber statt den Weißen (falls es das gibt).
Ganz ohne würde das zu karg wirken. 
Dann wäre der "Dark Knight"-Look richtig fett =]


----------



## Tier (1. Januar 2013)

Danke erstmal für die Kritik zum Rad.
Das Weiß war mir schon immer ein Dorn im Auge.
Schwarz ist halt einfach dezenter (wenn auch langweiliger).
Farbe ist erstmal nicht geplant. Die Durolux lässt sich optisch leider nicht ganz so leicht ändern, da die Decals leider unter Lack sind.
Da könnte man wohl höchstens die selben Decals nochmal in einer "dezenteren" Farbgebung rüberkleistern.
Wenn ich Pech habe, wirds in nicht absehbarer Zeit aber eh ungewiss in wie weit ich weiter biken kann, denn seit dem Herbst hab ich nen Schmerz/ziehen im Knie wenn ich unterwegs war.
Werd in den nächsten Tagen wohl mal nen Arzt rübergucken lassen.
Versaut mir grad etwas die Vorfreude auf 2013..

Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (1. Januar 2013)

der Sattel sitzt ziemlich weit vorne, oder ?


----------



## poekelz (1. Januar 2013)

Tier schrieb:


> Wenn ich Pech habe, wirds in nicht absehbarer Zeit aber eh ungewiss in wie weit ich weiter biken kann, denn seit dem Herbst hab ich nen Schmerz/ziehen im Knie wenn ich unterwegs war.
> Werd in den nächsten Tagen wohl mal nen Arzt rübergucken lassen.
> Versaut mir grad etwas die Vorfreude auf 2013..
> 
> ...



Dein Sattel erscheint mir auch zu weit vorne, kann aber auch an der Perspektive des Fotos liegen. Ich bin was das angeht auch sehr sensibel (mein linkes Knie) und daher achte ich immer peinlich genau auf Sattelhöhe und dem berühmten Lot zwischen Knie und Pedalachse.

Falls du einen Arzt konsultieren möchtest, meine Empfehlung: Dr. Beil im Ärztezentrum in Bünde (www.orthopaedie-in-buende.de), der ist selber Biker (Enduro) und kennt daher auch was von der Materie.

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Tier (1. Januar 2013)

Danke für eure Meinung!

Wenn ich das Knielot anlege (am Knubbel seitlich neben der Kniescheibe), dann liegt es etwa 2cm vor der Pedalachse (Richtung VR). Wenn ich das Lot direkt über die Kniescheibe lege, liegts logischerweise noch weiter vorn.
Hatte ich so eingestellt, da man eigentlich liest das es vor der Pedalachse günstiger für's Knie ist. 
Wenn ich so drüber nachdenke komme ich aber eigentlich eher zum Schluss das gerade so die Kraftspitze im ungünstigsten Winkel ins Knie eingeleitet wird.
Daher: Werde den Sattel wohl wirklich mal nach hinten rücken. Momentan ist der auf Mitte der Skala geklemmt.

Die Sattelhöhe sollte passen.

Mir fällt da gleich noch mehr ein:
*1.)* Fahre seit Anfang Herbst mit Knieprotektoren (ONeal Sinner). Das "ziehen" trat auf einer der ersten Touren (ca 23km 600hm) mit den Protektoren auf. Dachte erst der rechte wäre einfach nur verrutscht. Nach dem ausziehen merkte ich das ziehen aber weiterhin. 
Evtl. drückt der zu sehr auf die Kniescheibe und verstärkt das Problem.

*2.)* Wenn ich mich kurze, aber knackige Uphills hochbeisse, rutsche ich auf den Sattel immer etwas nach vorn um das Vorderrad unten zu halten. Ist sicherlich auch nicht wirklich gut, da die größte Belastung eben da auf's Gelenk geht.

Das "ziehen" merke ich beim gehen usw. übrigens garnicht. Erst wenn das Knie längere Zeit angewinkelt ist.

 @_poekelz_: Werde wohl erstmal beim Hausarzt vorbei. Erhoffe mir davon aber nicht soo viel, daher werd ich evtl. deinen Tipp ausprobieren.

Gruß,
Tobi

Jetzt hör ich lieber mit dem Off-Topic auf, sonst gibts noch Megga!


----------



## freetourer (2. Januar 2013)

Hi Tobi.

Hört sich nach dem berüchtigten "Kino - Knie" an. 

Ursache könnte ein z.B zu weicher Knorpel oder eine Verformung der Kniescheibe sein.

Aber auch eine Muskuläre Dysbalance / "Verkürzte" (gibt es im eigentlichen Wortlaut nicht) Muskulatur können ursächlich dafür sein.

Wäre alles eigentlich nicht weiter schlimm und gut therapierbar.

Schönen Gruß


----------



## crossboss (2. Januar 2013)

Hi , ja die Knieschmerzen durch die muskulären Disbalancen haben Radfahrer sehr häufig. Das Problem hatte ich selbst. Kann man u.A. mit gezieltem Ausgleichstraining und Dehnübungen  in den Griff bekommen (Physiother.)


----------



## Mountain77 (3. Januar 2013)

Der gute lehmige Boden der Soester Börde... totale Blockade der Laufräder.


----------



## MUD´doc (5. Januar 2013)

@ Tier
Wie fährt du den Uphill? 
Hohe Trittfrequenz und somit weniger Kraft aufs Pedal?
Oder eher geringe Trittfrequenz mit hohem Kraftaufwand?
Ich hatte mal mehrfach Schmerzen im rechten Knie.

Aber seitdem ich mir eine höhe Pedalierfrequenz angeeignet habe
(ja ja, fahren wie eine Drehorgel) und somit weniger Druck übers 
Kniegelenk aufs Pedal haue ... keine Probleme mehr.
So war es zumindestens bei mir.


----------



## Badewanne (5. Januar 2013)

Letzte Woche noch dagewesen...


----------



## crossboss (5. Januar 2013)

Hab mich heute 4 Stunden durch den Modder gequält, aber ging ganz gut
Steinbruch bei Halle


----------



## -Kiwi- (5. Januar 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tier (5. Januar 2013)

@MUD´doc: 
Fahre eigentlich immer im kleinstmöglichen Gang wenns steil wird.
Wünsch mir dann aber trotzdem meist noch ein paar Zähne weniger auf dem Kettenblatt. 

Werd morgen mal mit zurückgestellten Sattel los und gucken was passiert.
Ich dank euch jedenfalls schonmal für eure Tipps. 

Und damits nicht ohne Bild bleibt:







Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## crossboss (6. Januar 2013)

schönes Bild , mal was Anderes


----------



## anipad (6. Januar 2013)

nicht so ein schönes bild, aber ein erstes von mir 





(bin mir über den Zustand des Rades bewusst )

kurz vor Dissen,
Gruß


----------



## nextfriday (6. Januar 2013)

Mit dem Lenker kannst du fahren???


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD


----------



## Waldwichtel (6. Januar 2013)

Uiuiui, styletechnisch zumindest ein Verbrechen!  Lenker und Sattel sehen eher nach Citybike aber sicher nicht nach Mountainbike aus.


----------



## Waldwichtel (6. Januar 2013)

anipad schrieb:


> (bin mir über den Zustand des Rades bewusst )
> 
> kurz vor Dissen,
> Gruß



Dann reden wir hier über Vorsatz!!!


----------



## anipad (6. Januar 2013)

sagen wir mal so. wir müssen meiner mangelhaften überredungskunst gegenüber  dem radbesitzer die schuld geben


----------



## crossboss (6. Januar 2013)

sieht, sagen wir mal bequem aus


----------



## Luggi2000 (6. Januar 2013)

Schien heute die Sonne in Aachen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anipad (6. Januar 2013)

weiss net. bilder sind paar wochen alt


----------



## funkenritter (6. Januar 2013)

anipad schrieb:


> nicht so ein schönes bild, aber ein erstes von mir
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
N'abend allerseits,

zzzzzzzzsssss kurz vor Dissen. Ich würd sagen das ist doch der Berg Hankenüll mit seinem Grenzstein 
auf dem Hermannsweg und ein Teil des Fahrrads ist noch auf Borgholzhausener Seite .

Aber schön ist das hier mal was aus meiner Heimat gepostet wird.

Gruß funkenritter


----------



## byronic (10. Januar 2013)

crossboss schrieb:


> 4. auf nem netten kleinen Trail



Wo ist denn dieser geile Trail, auf dem letzten Bild?

Hab das Zitat mal deutlich gekürzt  
LG Jens


----------



## crossboss (11. Januar 2013)

Hm, also wie immer im Forum wird so etwas natürlich nicht gepostet
Kann man nur live erfahren 
Da hier auch "offizielle Behördenhandlanger " mitlesen, sorry


----------



## -Kiwi- (12. Januar 2013)

Moin.
Einige ältere Pics... in Vorfreude auf die kommende Jahreszeit:


















Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## kris. (12. Januar 2013)

Was issn das für grünes Zeug da an den Bäumen?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (12. Januar 2013)

nun weiß man auch wieso du mitm am so gut den Berg runter kommst!


----------



## Tier (12. Januar 2013)

Super Bilder!


----------



## Tier (12. Januar 2013)

Eben mal ne kurze Runde auf Seite des Kaisers gedreht. 
Sonne satt, fester Boden....fehlen nur noch ein paar Plusgrade.


----------



## RZWODZWO (12. Januar 2013)

War heute auf der Portakanzel, allerdings als Fußgänger...noch ganz schön schattig ;-)


----------



## -Kiwi- (12. Januar 2013)

kris. schrieb:


> Was issn das für grünes Zeug da an den Bäumen?!?


Kann ich nicht sagen... ich kann mich nicht mehr erinnern.
  @Tier:
Hat es heute teilweise Matsche gespritzt oder ist der Boden komplett fest?


----------



## OWL_Biker (12. Januar 2013)

Geil! Endlich mal wieder!
Feste Böden und Sonne! Da sind die Temperaturen dann auch auszuhalten.

Kiwi, in Bielefeld gabs hier und da mal Schlammpfützen die man aber gut umfahren konnte. Die kleineren Trails aber noch eher nass. Bin hier überwiegend Kammwege gefahren.

Insgesamt 3 Gruppen a mindestens 30 Läufer getroffen (Hermann Training) und auch 3 größere Biker Gruppen, a 5 Personen. Hat trotz "vollem Wald" Spaß gemacht aufgrund des Wetters. )


----------



## Tier (12. Januar 2013)

Stellenweise war's etwas matschig. Größtenteils war's aber schon recht fest.


----------



## -Kiwi- (12. Januar 2013)

Thx, ihr Beiden.


----------



## chucki_bo (12. Januar 2013)

Harter Boden, Sonne, kein Wind und endlich wieder klare Luft in den 6 Wochen lang verkeimten Bronchien 





Wiehengebirge bei -2 Grad.... Es geht wieder los! 

chucki_bo


----------



## poekelz (13. Januar 2013)

Gestern, als noch die Sonne schien  mit surfjunk am Wartturm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (13. Januar 2013)

heut auch schne bei euch?


----------



## JENSeits (13. Januar 2013)

nein, auch wenns gerade anfängt leicht zuschneien. In Herford war nichts und zum Verg kommen kam dann ein wenig runter. Hier daheim ists dann schon mehr, bleibt aber (noch) nicht liegen.


----------



## Surfjunk (13. Januar 2013)

Wir waren gerade um Lübbecke mit den Kindern unterwegs und da war nix.


----------



## wiehenrenner (13. Januar 2013)

poekelz schrieb:


> Gestern, als noch die Sonne schien  mit surfjunk am Wartturm


 
Wann wart Uhr denn gestern da oben? Ich war so grobe Peilung 14 Uhr da


----------



## crossboss (13. Januar 2013)

Endlich mal kein Sprühkot.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Wir waren gestern zu 4. in Richtung Oerlinghausen auf Nebenstrecken mit netten weiß gefrorenen Trails unterwegs. 

Je 2 Stunden hin und zurück mit Kaffeepause zum aufwärmen dazwischen. Die 2  Steinhagener  Jungs haben nen Höllentempo angeschlagen, so das ich und Andere Mitstreiter am Ende echt richtig kaputt waren.

Die Sonnebilder kommen vllt noch, die hab ich nicht selbst geschossen.


----------



## nippelspanner (13. Januar 2013)

Heute bei Schnee (!) mit der Restekiste im Moor unterwegs:


----------



## kris. (13. Januar 2013)




----------



## poekelz (13. Januar 2013)

wiehenrenner schrieb:


> Wann wart Uhr denn gestern da oben? Ich war so grobe Peilung 14 Uhr da



Dann haben wir uns vermutlich knapp verpasst, das Digicam Bild ist von 14:33 Uhr.


----------



## -Kiwi- (13. Januar 2013)

Hi.
War heute im Wesergebirge unterwegs. War 'ne frische angenehme Runde.
Boden ging (noch) gut zu fahren.





Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (13. Januar 2013)

Wir waren heute auch los und habe sogar bewegte Bilder aufgenommen 

Ein Gorillapod lässt sich so einigermassen am Helm festklemme und so konnte ich mit der Lumix filmen.

Wir habe uns einen Spass draus gemacht und sind den laut        @poekelz; längsten Downhill in Wiehengebirge gefahren. 

Ein nicht ganz ernst gemeinter Zusammenschnitt.
Bitte erwartet kein Jenseits Niveau.


----------



## Surfjunk (13. Januar 2013)

jetzt aber


----------



## JENSeits (13. Januar 2013)

OOOOhrenkrebs  Aber ansonsten taugts doch


----------



## -Kiwi- (13. Januar 2013)

Astrein! 
Dein Kleiner ist schon gut dabei! Weiter so, Neo!

Gruß, Kiwi.


P.S.: Mucke ist echt fies!


----------



## Surfjunk (13. Januar 2013)

JENSeits schrieb:


> OOOOhrenkrebs  Aber ansonsten taugts doch



Das muss wummern!
Immer dieser Epicshice


----------



## RZWODZWO (13. Januar 2013)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> Hi.
> War heute im Wesergebirge unterwegs. War 'ne frische angenehme Runde.
> Boden ging (noch) gut zu fahren.
> 
> ...



Wo ist der Wilhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kiwi- (14. Januar 2013)

Verschluckt!


----------



## crossboss (14. Januar 2013)

Surf, Dein Lütjer fährt ja echt prima, Du natürlich auch. 
Naja die Mucke , hmmmhhh
.......aber diesen immergleichen Epicshice kann ich auch nicht mehr hören-genau Ooohhhrenkrebs


----------



## nextfriday (14. Januar 2013)

@surf: Aaah, endlich mal actiongeladenere Musik und fürs Handy reichte die Quali total aus
Fährt ja fast schon wie ein Großer dein Kurzer

Send from anywhere else


----------



## anipad (15. Januar 2013)

wollt euch wieder mit meinem superstylischem Bock ärgern 

Super Wetter heute und ne menge spaß





irgendwo zwischen pium und halle hinter der ravensburg...


----------



## Tier (16. Januar 2013)

Ich habe heut auch mal im Schnee gespielt (+ Erdung) 











Bilder sind ausnahmsweise mal mit dem Fernsprecher gemacht. 

Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## chucki_bo (16. Januar 2013)

poekelz schrieb:


> Gestern, als noch die Sonne schien  mit surfjunk am Wartturm



Was ich die ganze Zeit vergessen hatte zu fragen:

Habt Ihr den Baum, der oben rechts liegt - nachdem Ihr Eure Helme auf dem Stumpf drapiert habt - nachher wieder zusammengesetzt und aufgerichtet 

Zerstörer, elende      @Surfjunk und     @poekelz

 @Tier : NEID - ich hätte jetzt auch gerade Lustn auf ne schöne Wintertour!


----------



## poekelz (16. Januar 2013)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Was ich die ganze Zeit vergessen hatte zu fragen:
> 
> Habt Ihr den Baum, der oben rechts liegt - nachdem Ihr Eure Helme auf dem Stumpf drapiert habt - nachher wieder zusammengesetzt und aufgerichtet
> 
> !



Da sieht man mal wieder wie lange du nicht im Wald warst, der Baum liegt da schon seit Herbst....mindestens


----------



## Surfjunk (16. Januar 2013)

Mach dir nix draus. Ich war auch erst ganz erstaunt das der platt lag.


----------



## chucki_bo (16. Januar 2013)

weeß ick....

wenn ihr die Reesbergbiker "4.Nov 2012-Tourdoku" auf unserer HP studiert hättet, dann wüsstet Ihr, dass der schon damals lag ... 

Man kann aber auch gar keinen Witz mehr versuchen .... 

poekelz_star und surfjunk_star


----------



## RZWODZWO (16. Januar 2013)

@tobi
Sehr schön geworden, trotz Fernsprecher!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolfK (18. Januar 2013)

Mal noch eins aus dem Herbst Nähe Hermannsdenkmal


----------



## -Kiwi- (19. Januar 2013)




----------



## Sado-Uwe (19. Januar 2013)

Nicht schlecht: 

http://www.welt.de/satire/article13691493/Einziger-Berliner-Radfahrer-mit-Licht-gefasst.html 


Und weil das hier ja eigentlich ein Bilder-Thread ist: 























Tschüß 

 Sado-Uwe


----------



## -Kiwi- (19. Januar 2013)

... da sehnt man sich noch mehr nach Frühling!


----------



## Porta-Mike (19. Januar 2013)

moin!



> ... da sehnt man sich noch mehr nach Frühling!


...frühling???? das dauert noch ein bischen....

bilder von heute:













gruß

michael


----------



## -Kiwi- (19. Januar 2013)

Ja, ein paar Tage wird der Winter wohl noch dauern...


----------



## T3ch61 (19. Januar 2013)

schöne grüsse aus Höxter


----------



## Sado-Uwe (19. Januar 2013)

"Ja, ein paar Tage wird der Winter wohl noch dauern..."

Leider ja.

Und genau deshalb habe ich heute meine "Winter-Schlampe" für den täglichen Weg zu Arbeit aus der Ecke gezogen. 

Man, sah die aus. Der Winter-Dreck von zwei Jahren (ging kaum noch runter), Bremszug für die Hinterradbremse gerissen, Bremsbeläge runtergebremst, 1 Pedal fehlte, vorne Reifen platt - hinten nur die blanke Felge, Kette total verharzt ........

Jetzt sollte das Trek aber wieder fit für den Winter sein.






























Sado-Uwe


----------



## Surfjunk (19. Januar 2013)

Boah.... Von wann ist das den?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sado-Uwe (20. Januar 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Boah.... Von wann ist das den?



He, he  

1998 - aber schon Vollcarbonrahmen !


Für den Weg zur Arbeit reicht das aber noch vollkommen aus - und zum verkaufen ist es mir einfach zu schade. 

Bekommt man ja auch nix mehr für geboten.


Tschüß 

  Sado-Uwe


----------



## RZWODZWO (20. Januar 2013)

@Porta-Mike
Schöne Bilder--------------
Schön viel Schnee da oben.....und so schön kalt dazu.
Hoffe es hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht?


----------



## Porta-Mike (20. Januar 2013)

moin!

der schnee war schön griffig, da macht es wirklich spass durch den schnee zu radeln. und gegen die kälte hilft nur sich warm anzuziehen.

gruß

michael


----------



## crossboss (20. Januar 2013)

Ich brauch mal wieder was *Warmes*
am  _Tremalzopaß_ nähe Lago di Garda


----------



## Tier (20. Januar 2013)

Suuuuper! 
Da war ich als Kind auch schon mehrmals.
Muss da unbedingt mal wieder hin...mit dem Bike. 
Ich liebe die Ecke. 

-

War eben zu Fuß auf Seite des Kaisers unterwegs.
Waren viele mit MTB unterwegs. Hab mich auch tierisch geärgert zu Fuß unterwegs zu sein.
Einer ist trotz festgetretenem Schnee mit seinem Stahlhardtail mit Felgenbremsen die Treppe anner Kreuzkirche runtergefahren.
Und das obwohl seine Mitfahrer nur meinten er würde sich umbringen..
Respekt!


----------



## nippelspanner (20. Januar 2013)

Sado-Uwe schrieb:


>



Winterschlampe?
Komplett zerlegen und dann wieder schön aufbauen!
(Nur bitte ohne die Mega-Hörnchen)
Dann ist ein Klassiker! Zum Verheizen viel zu schade!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (20. Januar 2013)

Jau,
 der legendäre Y von Trek

Im  Sauerland am Woe


----------



## JENSeits (20. Januar 2013)

Frank, Jörg, ich möchte die Bilder sehen ...


----------



## crossboss (20. Januar 2013)

Ich hab noch  eins mit Schneeam Ortler
Bild: Plamort,  über dem Reschensee


----------



## poekelz (20. Januar 2013)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Frank, Jörg, ich möchte die Bilder sehen ...



Jens, kommen morgen früh - Upload mit 2400er DSL dauert mir zu lange.


----------



## JENSeits (20. Januar 2013)

Super - danke dir!


----------



## chucki_bo (20. Januar 2013)

Ich hab hier auch noch keinen Vollzug zu melden. 
Heute Nachmittag nochmal in den Wiehen.... Da blieb noch keine Zeit 

Aber ich versuchs morgen übern Tag 

Later


----------



## Poldie13 (20. Januar 2013)

Am Hermann wars Heut auch Frostig..brr  frostköddl


----------



## 230691 (20. Januar 2013)

Hat sich eigentlich einer von euch auf die Nase gelegt oder kann man da gut ohne Spikes fahren?

Gesendet von meinem Smartphone mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## poekelz (21. Januar 2013)

So hier nun die Bilder von gestern - ein Gruppenfoto als kleiner Teaser:







...und der Rest hier:

http://reesbergbike.jimdo.com/bilder/2013/


----------



## crossboss (21. Januar 2013)

habt ja  paar nette Bilder im Schnee gezaubert. 
Ich mags aber wärmer

*Ponalestraße* im Juni 2012


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (21. Januar 2013)

crossboss schrieb:


> habt ja  paar nette Bilder im Schnee gezaubert.
> Ich mags aber wärmer
> 
> *Ponalestraße* im Juni 2012



Was ist eigentlich an "Bilder-Impressionen *OWL*" so schwer zu verstehen ?


----------



## chucki_bo (21. Januar 2013)

Threadüberschriften zu beachten scheint tatsächlich schwerer als angenommen...

Neben Bildern vom Skifahren (interessiert keinen Menschen hier) und aus den Alpen (Achtung : nicht OWL!!) stehen hier auch Räder 
( @Sado-Uwe : es gibt einen "bike-zeige"-Thread) zur Ansicht.... das ist sinnentleert

   @JENSeits : Ich denke, Du musst hier dringend entmüllen 

Later....

   @poekelz : Geile Bilder von gestern  Wiehen = OWL --- geht also!


----------



## wolfi (21. Januar 2013)

was issn jetzt los?
habt ihr euch verkühlt?
ist jetzt bilderthread inquisition?
entspannt euch mal...

gruß
wolfi


----------



## kris. (21. Januar 2013)

Naja, es wurde eigentlich (fast) von Anfang an so gehandhabt das auch Biler von ausserhalb okay sind, wenn sie denn von OWLern gemacht wurden. (Idealerweise natürlich mit OWLern drauf)


----------



## discordius (21. Januar 2013)

Wann wart Ihr denn gestern am Heidkopf? Gegen 12:30 Uhr waren da ja schon einige Reifenspuren zu finden. Die Hosenwahl von Jens ist ja mal geil, gibt ein echtes alpines Flair.


----------



## chucki_bo (21. Januar 2013)

@wolfi : Inquisition ist rein katholisch.

Das kannst Du bei mir ausschließen  

  @kris. : soweit OK, aber das Trek gehört hier so wenig in den Thread, wie ein Junge auf Langlaufski - sorry. Mod-Sache.


----------



## poekelz (21. Januar 2013)

discordius schrieb:


> Wann wart Ihr denn gestern am Heidkopf? Gegen 12:30 Uhr waren da ja schon einige Reifenspuren zu finden. Die Hosenwahl von Jens ist ja mal geil, gibt ein echtes alpines Flair.



Wir sind um kurz nach 11 vom Parkplatz an der B239 los...also vermutlich halb12 / viertelvor da oben.

Das Wetter war auch gestern mehr nach "ALPIN"


----------



## kris. (21. Januar 2013)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> @_kris._ : soweit OK, aber das Trek gehört hier so wenig in den Thread, wie ein Junge auf Langlaufski - sorry. Mod-Sache.


 
Stimmt.


----------



## crossboss (21. Januar 2013)

Gehts eigentlich nochist ja immerhin für Bülder und aus OWL bin ich auchbüdde regt euch mal wieder ab Kinder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kiwi- (21. Januar 2013)

Bleibt mal, passend zum Wetter, ...cool! 

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Surfjunk (21. Januar 2013)

Winterfrust???

Geht Schlittenfahrn, aber keine Bilder ins Forum


----------



## JENSeits (21. Januar 2013)

Danke für die Bilder Jungs 
Seit diesem Wochnende hab ich wieder Zeit fürs Forum. Mal schauen wie es sich entwickelt - notfalls greif ich ein.


----------



## 230691 (21. Januar 2013)

Hab da was von Samstag bekommen.
War eher Zufall das die Fotos gemacht wurden.


----------



## criscross (21. Januar 2013)

alter....sind das Fleischfarbene Strümpfe oder hast du Hitzewellen


----------



## Waldwichtel (21. Januar 2013)

Strumpfhose von Mudda.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Huskyspeed (21. Januar 2013)

Nur die harten kommen in den Garten


----------



## Ehrenfeld (22. Januar 2013)

abendtour gestern rund um lemgo. uphill war streckenweise dann doch nicht wirklich möglich...


----------



## poekelz (22. Januar 2013)

...da steht ja Liteville auf dem Rahmen 

301?


----------



## Waldwichtel (22. Januar 2013)

... und da steht noch XX1 auf dem Rahmen. Verbaut oder nur Sponsoring?


----------



## crossboss (22. Januar 2013)

Tapfer bis das Öl gefriert, der Dennis


----------



## JENSeits (22. Januar 2013)

Ich denke mal ein Testradel mit verbauter XX1.
So ists richtig Dennis!


----------



## JENSeits (22. Januar 2013)

Bilder von Gestern und Heute:





LG Jens


----------



## MUD´doc (22. Januar 2013)

@Freesoul
Falls es die Ecke war, wo ich mal ´nen ganzen Tag rumkurvte, 
dann kann ich verstehen, dass der Uphillbei dem Schnee nicht 
mehr so funktionierte ;]P


----------



## discordius (24. Januar 2013)

Den Versuch im Wald zu fahren habe ich dann doch recht schnell aufgegeben. Einfach zuviel von diesem weißen Zeugs.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (25. Januar 2013)

Wir hatten mal wieder einen Höllenspaß im Schnee  Und die Rinne da oben sieht doch gut fahrbar aus. Einmal Windelstein Lemgo und schön gepolsterte Trails runtergedriftet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## discordius (25. Januar 2013)

Der fotografierte Weg war gut fahrbar, daher bin ich dem ja auch gefolgt. Nur führt der leider weg von Wald und Trails.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (25. Januar 2013)

poekelz schrieb:


> ...da steht ja Liteville auf dem Rahmen
> 
> 301?





Waldwichtel schrieb:


> ... und da steht noch XX1 auf dem Rahmen. Verbaut oder nur Sponsoring?


Ja, ist ein 301 mk10. Das Bike gehört nicht mir, sondern ist unser Langzeittestbike mit verbauter XX1, was wir im Zuge dieses Pressecamps zur Verfügung gestellt bekommen haben.


----------



## crossboss (27. Januar 2013)

Ich glaub hier gehts echt los ! Ich abe eben erst das Bilderlöschen entdeckt! Schön das der Mod hier sein Auto abbildet und anders herum meine persönlichen Bilder einfach löscht. So ne Art finde ich zum :kotz:


----------



## wolfi (27. Januar 2013)

nicht aufregen...
du weisst doch jörg...
wie schon george orwell in "die farm der tiere" schrieb:
"alle tiere sind gleich, aber einige sind gleicher!"
so, und nun träume ich von einer schönen, südtiroler bikerunde im frühjahr...
gruß
wolfi


----------



## kris. (27. Januar 2013)

Ein Bild ist beim biken entstanden, ein anderes nicht...


----------



## crossboss (27. Januar 2013)

Es geht mir gar nicht um das eine WP Ski Bild, in dem Yannik drauf war, geschenkt.
 Es waren mehere Bike Bilder aus dem Urlaub eines OWLers
Es ist ne Frechheit hier meine Bikebilder zu löschen, nen altes Trek in 5-Fachablichtung im Zimmer stehen zu lassen und dann sein Auto einzustellen. ( Ich habe mich garnichtmal darüber aufgeregt, war mir egal.) 
Fair und gerecht und logisch ist das jedoch nicht und souverän schon gar nicht. 
Jens hätte erst mal mit mir privat kommunizieren können. Hat er sich nicht getraut. lieber heimlich Bilder entfernen. So ist das die pure Willkür und das macht mich irgendwie knatschig Jungs. 

Das _Flaming _von Frank und Jörg zu meinen nageblich illegalen Bildern ganz davon abgesehen echt lächerlich war. Selbst darüber sehe ich noch hinweg. 

Aber Kommentarlose unaufrichtige Zensur ist das letzte was hier rein gehört.


----------



## ohneworte (27. Januar 2013)

Ich schaue mir auch lieber Bilder aus Deinem Bikeurlaub an als die eines weißen Volvo im Schnee.


----------



## crossboss (27. Januar 2013)

Genau so isses



kris. schrieb:


> Naja, es wurde eigentlich (fast) von Anfang an so gehandhabt das auch Biler von ausserhalb okay sind, wenn sie denn von OWLern gemacht wurden. (Idealerweise natürlich mit OWLern drauf)


----------



## Tier (27. Januar 2013)

Jens schießt halt gern mal übers Ziel hinaus und/oder nimmt seinen "Job" hier zu ernst.



			
				JENSeits schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend zusammen,
> 
> ich bin mal bis Mittwoch im Außendienst --> Roadtrip
> 
> ...





Warum nicht einfach nen "OWL Urlaubsbilder"-Fred aufmachen?
...oder ein "Zeigt wie stolz ihr auf eure Autos seit"-Fred?

Oder halt mal Toleranz zeigen...

Wenn hier jemand Werbung für seine Bikevideos in mehreren, unpassenden Bereichen postet sagt doch auch keiner was.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (27. Januar 2013)

Okay, die Urlaubsbilder hätten wirkich drin bleiben können.


----------



## ohneworte (27. Januar 2013)

Tier schrieb:


> Jens schießt halt gern mal übers Ziel hinaus und/oder nimmt seinen "Job" hier zu ernst.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaube mit dem einen Wort hast Du den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen: Toleranz!


----------



## Surfjunk (27. Januar 2013)

Wir hatten uns ja mal auf "Bilder aus Owl" und auch "Bilder von OWL'er irgendwo" geeinigt hier im Fred. 

Daher finde auch ich Bilder von uns irgendwo, aber bitte mit Bike, hier korrekt.



Tier schrieb:


> Wenn hier jemand Werbung für seine Bikevideos in mehreren, unpassenden Bereichen postet sagt doch auch keiner was.



Shice, für sowas habe ich mal ne Offizielle Verwarnung bekommenen.
Die ist aber schon abgelaufen....

Was sagt eigentlich @Waldwichtel; dazu.


----------



## chucki_bo (27. Januar 2013)

crossboss schrieb:


> Das _Flaming _von Frank und Jörg zu meinen nageblich illegalen Bildern ganz davon abgesehen echt lächerlich war. Selbst darüber sehe ich noch hinweg.



Das was? Flaming muss ich erst googlen... 

Frank und Jörg haben nur mal darauf hingewiesen, dass hier ne Menge eingestellt wurde, was hier schlicht nicht reingehört. 

Aber nett, dass Du drüber hinwegsiehst.... 

Einfach mal Post 2 lesen und verstehen, dann erübrigt sich hier auch Deine Wut ...

Later
chucki_bo, der jetzt mal nach "Flaming" schaut


----------



## Sumsemann (27. Januar 2013)

Popcorn 




Surfjunk schrieb:


> Was sagt eigentlich @Waldwichtel; dazu.



Er wurde soeben informiert und wird sich sicher noch melden


----------



## chucki_bo (27. Januar 2013)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Hallo OWL'ler,
> 
> Hier mal nen Thred für Bilder, allerdings wär's super wenns ne Galerie ausschließlich für unsere Region bleibt. Bitte achtet auf die Förster etc. die hier rumgeistern
> Wäre toll wenn hier ausschließlich Kommentare zu den Fotos gegeben werden.
> ...





Sumsemann schrieb:


> Popcorn



Ja , ich auch Sumse....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (27. Januar 2013)

F U C K !!! ... nur Offtopic hier!!!

Ich habe sicherheitshalber erstmal nachgesehen ob ich erneut Strafpunkte erhalten habe! Wofür?! Keine Ahnung, hatte ich letztes mal auch nicht verstanden. 

Egal, die Geschichte von damals ist gegessen. Aber ich muß Jörg in gewisser Weise Recht geben. Ich freu mich eigentlich über jedes Foto hier, sofern mit uns oder unserem gemeinsamen Hobby verbunden.
Das Löschen ohne vorige Kontaktaufnahme hätte mich auch auf die Palme gebracht. Bedenkt man, dass das OWL-Forum nur noch schwach frequentiert ist, gemessen an der Anzahl neuer Posts, so kann man aber auch über das bißchen Offtopic hinweg sehen. Verpassen tut hier mittlerweile keiner mehr was, denke ich. Auch nicht mit ner ISDN-Leitung.  Das nimmt dann sicher erst wieder zum Frühjahr hin zu.

... wenn mit der Diskussion jetzt das Winterloch überbrückt werden sollte, hole ich mir mal schnell nen Pudding. Popcorn geht derzeit leider nicht. 


... und schnell noch was zum Thema! Scheiß Bildqualität, aber das Foto hat in dieser hitzigen Diskussion nur ne Alibifunktion.


----------



## nippelspanner (27. Januar 2013)

Was´n hier wieder los?
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lCNsAX1JNQo"]Get Ready for Kindergarten - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Surfjunk (27. Januar 2013)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Popcorn



Du hier!
Captain Amerika in the House.  




chucki_bo schrieb:


> Das was? Flaming muss ich erst googlen...



Ich hatte da mal eine Pm von dem Chef unseres Unter-Mods wo ein ähnlicher Wortlaut drin vorkam. 

Flaming hat nichts mit Piercing oder Bonditsch zu tun. 
Um ehrlich zu sein tut es nicht mal weh.


----------



## Ulrich-40 (27. Januar 2013)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Was´n hier wieder los?


----------



## Sumsemann (27. Januar 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Du hier!
> Captain Amerika in the House.


----------



## kris. (27. Januar 2013)

Flaming ist doch wen man den Bart abflämmt statt sich zu rasieren, oder?!
Mach ich auch ab und zu!


----------



## slang (28. Januar 2013)

kris. schrieb:


> Flaming ist doch wen man den Bart abflämmt statt sich zu rasieren, oder?!
> Mach ich auch ab und zu!



Wenn man dein Avatar so anschaut, hat wohl nicht funktioniert.

TIPP: Gesicht vorher mit Benzin einreiben 


Und  die ganze Geschichte mit gelöschten Bildern etc.
Ist das jetzt was Neues?
Ich hab damals auch ne Verwarnung bekommen, off-topic spamen oder sowas

Über einfach gelöschte Beiträge hab ich mich auch schon mal aufgeregt

Wir kennen doch mittlerweile unsern Mod und seine Vorgehensweise, who cares

es gibt auch noch andere Plattformen um sich auszutauschen, 
wenn das hier halt nicht gewünscht ist.....


----------



## Sumsemann (28. Januar 2013)

slang schrieb:


> Wir kennen doch mittlerweile unsern Mod und seine Vorgehensweise, who cares
> 
> es gibt auch noch andere Plattformen um sich auszutauschen,
> wenn das hier halt nicht gewünscht ist.....



Jep!!! 

Ich war hier früher auch viel aktiver, doch mittlerweile lese ich hier fast nur noch mit...

"Wir" haben uns einen Chat auf Whats App eingerichtet, wo wir uns locker flockig und ohne Zensur rege austauschen.
Wir haben an manchen Tagen deutlich über 300 Posts und bisher hat sich da noch keiner über die Inhalte beschwert.

Auch von den anderen Chat Teilnehmern weiss ich, dass sie hier bei weitem nicht mehr so aktiv sind!

So ein Forum lebt von den Mitgliedern und deren Beiträgen, aber nicht von der Zensur!!!

Crossboss und ich sind ganz sicher keine guten Freunde aber ich stimme ihm voll zu, dass das einfache löschen von Bildern oder Posts echt zum :kotz: ist!

LG
Matthias

P.S. Ich bekomme heute meine AHK an mein neues Auto... Wenn ich den dann in den Wald fahre und nen Fahrradträger hinten drauf mache, darf ich den dann hier auch präsentieren???


----------



## kris. (28. Januar 2013)

So, nu aber genug Off-Topic-Shice hier.

Die Löscherei mag nicht komplett korrekt gewesen sein, aber öffentlich jemanden zu zerreissen der bekanntermassen grad nicht anwesend ist hat auch nicht viel mehr Niveau.

Jens hat grad erst seine Prüfung hinter sich und jeder der noch was Grütze unter der Matte hat solte sich erinnern das das eine recht anstrengende Zeit ist in der man sich nicht immer Sorgen um die Befindlichkeiten jedes dahergelaufenen Profisportlers machen will.

Das hier ist der Bilder-Impressionen und nicht der Biker-Depressionen-Thread!!
Sonstiges Gewäsch gehört in den Stammtisch ->

Und damit mein Betraig nicht auch noch off-Topic wird poste ich jetzt erst ein Bild:






und mache mir dann Gedanken über meine Ignore-List.

Amen.


----------



## crossboss (28. Januar 2013)

Jetz gibts hier bestimmt bald wieder Punkte und Forumsgefängnis aber ist mir echt Latte, fürn Kindergarten, denn einiges mußte mal gesagt werden.

Ok, Jens ist gerade nicht da, hab ich gelesen, aber die Arbeit hat er sich schließlich selbst gemacht. Konstruktive Kritik muß man ertragen können und die war wohl auch berechtigt. 

*Muß man sich jetzt Gedanken machen die OWl Grenzen boß akribisch genau zu beachten,  und keine Bilder von hinter der Grenze zu posten?  Hieße zb. kein Willingen oder Winterberg  Bilder mehr aus dem BikePark , oder ?* *Sorry, das ist Mist*!

Da es hier offensichtlich keine dahergelaufenen Semiprofis gibt,
können wir den Disput  jetzt mal langsam beerdigen

Die Chipstüten stapeln sich hier schon!

Vllt läuft es demnächst mal etwas fairer hier
Evtuell sollte erneut festgelegt werden, was genau hier reingehört auch wenns albern ist, dann können wir uns den ganzen Shice ersparen. *Neue Freds* könnten ne gute Lösung des Problems sein.

(Ignoreliste hab ich längst .)

nu mal etwas ontopic :




Happy Trails Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wosch (28. Januar 2013)

Winterberg und Willingen gehen hier allein schon deswegen nicht, weil zur Zeit dort viele Skifahrer unterwegs sind...


----------



## wiehenrenner (28. Januar 2013)

wosch schrieb:


> Winterberg und Willingen gehen hier allein schon deswegen nicht, weil zur Zeit dort viele Skifahrer unterwegs sind...


 

Wird auch Zeit das der weisse Mist da draussen verschwindet, damit die Lifte da ihrer richtigen Bestimmung folgen können 

Zu dem Streitthema da oben. Ehrlich mir ist das völlig Wumpe was hier für Bilder gepostet werden. Aber @crossboss ganz ehrlich Du erwartest das Jens dich vorher persönlich anschreibt, vllt. hättest Du diesen Weg auch wählen sollen. Jetzt kommt hier der ganze Mist von vor einigen Monaten wieder hoch, und Ruck Zuck schreiben auch die Leute wieder die ja gar nicht mehr hier sind weil eh alles Kacke ist..... Machts doch bitte persönlich miteinander aus oder schreibt euch in den Kreisen in denen ja alles soooo toll ist. Ansonsten hat Kris die Sache gut auf den Punkt gebracht.


----------



## crossboss (28. Januar 2013)

Oh Chris, ich habe Jens wohl vorher privat angeschrieben, zu dem Thema. Der Rest ist gesagt

PS: Ich habe  _*Freesoul *_ebenfalls privat  dazu angeschrieben, um hier vernünftig Klärung zu finden. Vllt meldet er  sich ja hier mal!

Happy Trails


----------



## Ehrenfeld (28. Januar 2013)

So, Jungs.

Jens ist wie gesagt aktuell in der Weltgeschichte unterwegs und kann sich daher nicht äußern. Wir haben gerade telefoniert, folgende Neuigkeiten gibt es nun:

In Zukunft werden Mod-Aktivitäten etwas transparenter gestaltet. Sprich: Löschungen, Veränderungen etc., die Verwirrung stiften könnten, werden von uns Mods im Regelfall entsprechend kommentiert werden.
Wir wollen euch nix Böses, sondern ein entspanntes Miteinander - Kommunikation ist dabei alles, um Missverständnisse zu vermeiden. Sollte es also _wirklich_ Probleme oder Beschwerden geben, schreibt uns eine PN wie @crossboss es gemacht hat. Das ist auch für uns einfacher als ein Thema vollzuschreiben.

Wie es scheint, ist "Bilder-Impressionen OWL" als Thementitel nicht mehr ganz zeitgemäß. Wir sind überein gekommen dass es wohl das einfachste wäre, das Thema einfach umzubenennen - damit Bilder aus OWL und Bilder von OWLern, die in der Weltgeschichte herumbiken, gepostet werden können und nicht für jedes Bild ein neues Thema verwendet werden muss.

Fehlt nur noch ein Name. Spontan zwei Vorschläge vorab:

- Bilder-Impressionen aus OWL und der Welt
- Bilder-Impressionen von und mit Bikern aus OWL

Gerne lassen wir uns auch von euch inspirieren!


----------



## Surfjunk (28. Januar 2013)

Finde ich gut. 

Bin für -Bilder-Impressionen von und mit Bikern aus OWL


----------



## the_Shot (28. Januar 2013)

Schließe mich Surf an

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## kris. (28. Januar 2013)

dito


----------



## Waldwichtel (28. Januar 2013)

Gute Idee!

... ich sorge unterdessen mal für neue "alte" Bilder! 

OWL-Treff 2011 in Bielefeld bei Slang






















Uphilltraining unterhalb des Antons (R.I.P. Gooni) 










Die Altenbeken-Tour 2011 am heißesten Tag des Jahres!!!





Nette Tour in Richtung Werther!


----------



## Ehrenfeld (28. Januar 2013)

so, das thema ist erstmal umbenannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supimichi2000 (28. Januar 2013)

Hier mein Bike... Am Ehberg, im Herbst.



Und gestern Vormittag am Stapelrand.


----------



## nextfriday (28. Januar 2013)

Wenn da nicht das Schild vom Truppenübungsplatz wäre, würde ich sagen das untere Bild ist in Sibirien aufgenommen.

Send from anywhere else


----------



## ohneworte (28. Januar 2013)

nextfriday schrieb:


> Wenn da nicht das Schild vom Truppenübungsplatz wäre, würde ich sagen das untere Bild ist in Sibirien aufgenommen.
> 
> Send from anywhere else


----------



## kris. (28. Januar 2013)

ohne schnee siehts da so aus:






nicht ganz sibirien...


----------



## crossboss (29. Januar 2013)

@_Freesoul_ , ich danke dir fürs patente kümmern!!! 
Die *Umbenenung des Bild Freds *ist  einfach die  Lösung.
So haben wir doch noch ein kleines_* Happy End.*_
Happy Trails  Jörg


----------



## crossboss (29. Januar 2013)

Schön das es wieder anläuft hier

1. meine Liebste  auf Testfahrt bei der _Dirt Bike Masters_ Veranstaltung in WiBe; 2. unten_ Finale Ligure auf dem Varigotti DH _mit leichten Traktionsverlusten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nippelspanner (29. Januar 2013)

Testen durfte sie´s, mehr leider nicht.
*Du* musstest dir ja ein neues Bike gönnen.
Frauchen muss dafür immer noch auf dem 80mm Rocky durch die Gegend hoppeln!

(Mein Beitrag zur Sexismus-Debatte )


----------



## crossboss (29. Januar 2013)

90mm, sonst fährt sie mir immer weg
 hat vorne aber 90-130mm Revelation als Trost


----------



## crossboss (29. Januar 2013)

das könnte Bettina mit kleinen Änderungen vllt aber passen 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/49438969"]Enduro Bike Test - Rocky Mountain Slayer 50 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Surfjunk (29. Januar 2013)

Jörg was hast du noch an Bildern aus Finale?
Da verbringe ich meine Sommerurlaub.
Irgendwelche geheim Tips?


----------



## crossboss (29. Januar 2013)

Massig Bilder aber die zeig ich dir lieber mal privat , Orkan. Wir fahren vllt im Sommer dahin . Haben aber noch keinen genauen Termin. Aber natürlich leider Gottes in den Ferien. 

Zum Anderen wird es eigentlich Zeit, mal neue Deisterbilder herzustellenwenns  mal wieder Frühling wird. Hab die neue 170er Lyrik Mission DH  noch nie richtig getestet


----------



## Surfjunk (29. Januar 2013)

Dann machen wir die Deisternummer sobald es etwas besser wird. 
Konnte meine Bos bis jetzt ja auch nur teilweise richtig ran nehmen.
Dann knallen wir den Farn von oben bis unten durch


----------



## wolfi (29. Januar 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Dann machen wir die Deisternummer sobald es etwas besser wird.



*fingerheb*
da möchte ich gerne mit!!!!!
gruß
wolfi


----------



## -Kiwi- (29. Januar 2013)

Bin auch dabei!
Gruß, Kiwi.

Gesendet von meinem Note 2.


----------



## nippelspanner (29. Januar 2013)

dito!


----------



## crossboss (29. Januar 2013)

Vorhin ne kleine Probefahrt mit der neuen Forke gemacht, im herrlichen Nieselregen



http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1300156


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 107octane (29. Januar 2013)

Wäre auch gerne wieder dabei.

Gruß, André


----------



## RolfK (29. Januar 2013)

Aber nicht, das du den Rebound wieder 12 Klicks zu hast wie beim Scott, da ist die Gabel ja quasi 'tot'


----------



## crossboss (30. Januar 2013)

@ Rolf : Echt findest du -ich nicht. War fürn park noch nicht hart genug aufgepumpt. Flummis mag ich nicht.
Kommt auch ganz darauf an, was du damit machst und ob der Boden weich oder hart naß oder trocken ist oder voller Wurzeln und Steine ist.Es muß halt passen. Aber ich liebe generell eher mehr  Rebound. Die neue muß ich aber erstmal besser kennen lernen und im Fahrbetrieb rumtüfteln, was da zu mir passt. 

Scheiß Wetter, heut ist mein Radeltag....Zimmerperformance


----------



## chucki_bo (30. Januar 2013)

crossboss schrieb:


> Kommt auch ganz darauf an, was du damit machst und ob der Boden weich oder hart naß oder trocken ist oder voller Wurzeln und Steine ist.Es muß halt passen.



Sonne oder Wind, Schnee oder Eis, bereits geschissen an dem Tag oder nicht ... muss halt passen.... 

Was nicht so alles in einen Satz ohne Inhalt paßt ... geil!!


----------



## wolfi (30. Januar 2013)

# rolleyes#

send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## crossboss (30. Januar 2013)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Sonne oder Wind, Schnee oder Eis, bereits geschissen an dem Tag oder nicht ... muss halt passen....
> 
> Was nicht so alles in einen Satz ohne Inhalt paßt ... geil!!


----------



## kris. (30. Januar 2013)

mädels... 
is gut nu.


----------



## crossboss (30. Januar 2013)

---


----------



## chucki_bo (30. Januar 2013)

crossboss schrieb:


> Naja besser noch nen Satz ohne Inhalt, als nen Hirn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ecki123 (30. Januar 2013)

...nach 5 Wochen Zwangspause wegen Blinddarm OP, heute mal wieder die erste kleine Tour gefahren. Meine Güte - die mühsam über Monate an trainierte Kondition ist nahezu komplett flöten. So ein Mist


----------



## crossboss (30. Januar 2013)

Dein Bild macht mir Nackenschmerzen!


----------



## crossboss (30. Januar 2013)

doppelpost


----------



## RZWODZWO (30. Januar 2013)

Ecki123 schrieb:


> ...nach 5 Wochen Zwangspause wegen Blinddarm OP, heute mal wieder die erste kleine Tour gefahren. Meine Güte - die mühsam über Monate an trainierte Kondition ist nahezu komplett flöten. So ein Mist
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 244996




Aber nicht nach 5.Wochen komplett flöten.....
Gute Besserung


----------



## chucki_bo (30. Januar 2013)

Ecki123 schrieb:


> ...nach 5 Wochen Zwangspause wegen Blinddarm OP, heute mal wieder die erste kleine Tour gefahren. Meine Güte - die mühsam über Monate an trainierte Kondition ist nahezu komplett flöten. So ein Mist
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 244996



Wie sind denn so die Bedingungen rund um den Heitbrink nach der Schneeschmelze??? Warst Du mehr auf den Hauptwegen oder bist Du Trails gefahren?


----------



## Nico Laus (30. Januar 2013)

Ganz schön rauher Ton hier. Man könnte meinen, man wäre im anonymen Internet unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wiehenrenner (30. Januar 2013)

Ach quatsch, ist doch alles supi hier! Neuer Threadname und alles ist takko. Gab ja schon nen Happy End wie weiter oben erwähnt  @_crossboss_, wenn Du dein Rad noch von hinten und von unten reinstellst, dann hätten wir dieses Woche alle Seiten komplett


----------



## poekelz (31. Januar 2013)

wiehenrenner schrieb:


> @_crossboss_, wenn Du dein Rad noch von hinten und von unten reinstellst, dann hätten wir dieses Woche alle Seiten komplett



Also ich bin ja der Meinung, dass Bilder von INNEN bestimmt auch mal ganz toll wären


----------



## Ecki123 (31. Januar 2013)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Wie sind denn so die Bedingungen rund um den Heitbrink nach der Schneeschmelze??? Warst Du mehr auf den Hauptwegen oder bist Du Trails gefahren?


  @chucki
Ich bin nur den Trail vom Heitbrink Richtung Barre gefahren und der war OK. Sonst rel. viele Wanderwege und die waren total matschig und ich hatte das Gefühl, als ob der Hinterreifen platt wäre. Evtl. war es deswegen auch so anstrengend 

@all
Sorry für das schiefe Bild. Für die Zukunft gelobe ich Besserung.

Gruß,

Ecki


----------



## wosch (31. Januar 2013)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Ganz schön rauher Ton hier. Man könnte meinen, man wäre im anonymen Internet unterwegs.



Der Ton ist hier genauso, wie überall in OWL. 
Mieses Wetter, übereifrige Förster und chronische Humorlosigkeit könnten die Ursache sein.


----------



## crossboss (31. Januar 2013)

Katalogbild war für Wiehe als Scherz zu seinem ironischen Post gemein habe ich aber jetzt mal  gelöscht wenn es so große Sorgen macht!


----------



## crossboss (31. Januar 2013)

nur Spam , wo sind die Bilder


----------



## slang (31. Januar 2013)

crossboss schrieb:


> nur Spam ..



Ja, hauptsächlich Doppelposts


----------



## wosch (31. Januar 2013)

crossboss schrieb:


>



Schön. 
Mit Dreck am Unterrohr aber auch noch ein Hingucker.
Mach weiter!


----------



## crossboss (31. Januar 2013)

Danke Wosch

Such mal  den DH Trail? Im Karwendel nahe der Nordkette von Insbruck.


----------



## RZWODZWO (31. Januar 2013)

crossboss schrieb:


> Danke Wosch
> 
> Such mal  den DH Trail? Im Karwendel nahe der Nordkette von Insbruck.





Fallschirm dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (1. Februar 2013)

so ähnlich


----------



## crossboss (2. Februar 2013)

was für ein schöner sonniger Tag.............


----------



## Tier (2. Februar 2013)

Matschig war's! 

_Am Rollercoaster_









_Blick gen Bückeburg_








_Drecksau-Stimmungsbild_






Gabeleinstellung passt noch nicht 100%

Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## -Kiwi- (2. Februar 2013)

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## kris. (2. Februar 2013)

Schöner Bilder, Pfützenspringer.


----------



## Burner811 (2. Februar 2013)

Top Bike und schöne Umgebung 

Gruß


----------



## chucki_bo (2. Februar 2013)

Jepp. Echt gelungene Aufnahmen!!!


----------



## poekelz (3. Februar 2013)

Tier - irgendwie schaffst du es immer wieder mit deinen Bilder das Einheitsgrau da draußen noch irgendwie BUNT aussehen zu lassen


----------



## Tier (3. Februar 2013)

Vielen Dank Jungs!  

Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Amokles (3. Februar 2013)

sehr schönes strive. wioe bist du mit der durolux zufrieden?


----------



## Tier (3. Februar 2013)

Moin!

Kann nur mit der serienmäßig verbauten Talas 36 vergleichen.

- leicht zu warten 
- vielfältiger einstellbar (wer's braucht) 
- spricht feiner an
- besseres Absenksystem (nur Knopf drücken)
- verm. leichter (habs nicht nachgewogen)
- Intern stufenlos travelbar bis 180mm
- Preis/Leistung ist unschlagbar
- alle Ersatzteile rel. günstig zu bekommen

+ Extrapunkt weil: Suntour ist mir wesentlich sympathischer als Fox, gerade was die Servicepolitik angeht


----------



## chucki_bo (3. Februar 2013)

Bisserl gewagt nach den tollen Bildern von Tier .... , trotzdem ...

Heute am Wendepunkt der Tour an der Neuen Mühle. Bei den Bedingungen hab ich mal wieder das Spec ausgeführt.  @poekelz meinte, ich solle den neuen SQLap am Trek lieber noch vor dem ganzen Schlammbeschuss schützen ... OK 





Later 

chucki_bo


----------



## crossboss (3. Februar 2013)

Tier dein Strive sieht jetzt mit der Lux und in schwarz  noch besser aus


----------



## poekelz (3. Februar 2013)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Bisserl gewagt nach den tollen Bildern von Tier .... , trotzdem ...
> 
> Heute am Wendepunkt der Tour an der Neuen Mühle. Bei den Bedingungen hab ich mal wieder das Spec ausgeführt.  @poekelz meinte, ich solle den neuen SQLap am Trek lieber noch vor dem ganzen Schlammbeschuss schützen ... OK
> 
> ...



Toll, wenn man so ein Winterbike hat,was


----------



## crossboss (6. Februar 2013)

Mein freundlicher und verständnisvoller Chef hat mir heute schon mittags frei gegeben.  Da bin ich doch gleich mal etwas spielen gegangen. Heute klappte einfach Alles! Was für ein geiler (Bike) Tag
Mehr  Pics für Interessenten sind im Fotoalbum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RZWODZWO (6. Februar 2013)

crossboss schrieb:


> Mein freundlicher und verständnisvoller Chef hat mir heute schon mittags frei gegeben.  Da bin ich doch gleich mal etwas spielen gegangen. Heute klappte einfach Alles! Was für ein geiler (Bike) Tag
> Mehr  Pics für Interessenten sind im Fotoalbum



JENSeits: Hab die Bilder mal ausm Zitat für die Übersicht rausgenommen 


Wat denn dat fürn weißes Zeugs
Sehr nette Bilder


----------



## kris. (6. Februar 2013)

RZWODZWO schrieb:


> Wat denn dat fürn weißes Zeugs


----------



## criscross (6. Februar 2013)

heute auch das schöne Wetter genutzt 




[/url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1305151]


----------



## Surfjunk (6. Februar 2013)

@nippelspanner;

Sieht zu das unsere Pooooooserbilder in den Thread kommen


----------



## crossboss (6. Februar 2013)

wie jetzt Pooooornobilder, hä?


----------



## Surfjunk (6. Februar 2013)

Wie 3 Buchstaben doch ein Leben ändern können


----------



## nippelspanner (6. Februar 2013)

Ja, ja, ja, geht ja schon los!
Location: Lutternsche Egge.
Rider: Keine Ahnung, der Typ hat sich immer wieder ins Bild gemogelt.


----------



## Surfjunk (6. Februar 2013)

Shice sehe ich gut aus neben Björn seinen Rad


----------



## Surfjunk (6. Februar 2013)

Wo ist den das Bild wo ich mit freien Oberkörper rückwärts am Strommast hängen und den Tarzan manche?
Damit wollten wir doch Sumses Captain Amerika toppen


----------



## Sumsemann (6. Februar 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> wo ich mit freien Oberkörper



AAARRRGGGHHHH!!!!! KOPFKINO!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (6. Februar 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Wo ist den das Bild wo ich mit freien Oberkörper rückwärts am Strommast hängen und den Tarzan manche?
> Damit wollten wir doch Sumses Captain Amerika toppen



Jau, das wollen wir sehen!!!  ... aber um Captain America zu toppen reichen schon 8cm.


----------



## Sumsemann (6. Februar 2013)

waldwichtel schrieb:


> ...reichen schon 8cm im durchmesser!!! :d



:d


----------



## nippelspanner (6. Februar 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> ist der trail gut fahrbar?
> (ich meine jetzt von den bodenverhältnissen her.)



Wenn man Reifen mit diesen komischen Gummiknubbeln dran fährt: JA!


----------



## criscross (6. Februar 2013)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Wenn man Reifen mit diesen komischen Gummiknubbeln dran fährt: JA!


 
ach...richtige Racer fahren doch mit genoppten Schläuchen


----------



## crossboss (6. Februar 2013)

Habt ihr  euern Schnee selbst weggeschnüffelt  Wohl zu  warm (am Deich)


----------



## freetourer (6. Februar 2013)

criscross schrieb:


> ach...richtige Racer fahren doch mit genoppten Schläuchen



und richtige richtige racer alá kai fahren mit slicks und tubeless - und ganz wichtig: sind natürlich immer noch schneller als alle anderen biker


----------



## Sumsemann (6. Februar 2013)

freetourer schrieb:


> und richtige richtige racer alá kai fahren mit slicks und tubeless - und ganz wichtig: sind natürlich immer noch schneller als alle anderen biker


----------



## crossboss (7. Februar 2013)

War eben nochmal das letzte weiße Zeugs im Frühspocht inhalieren


----------



## nippelspanner (7. Februar 2013)

crossboss schrieb:


> War eben nochmal das letzte weiße Zeugs im Frühspocht inhalieren



Sag mal, musst Du auch mal dieses unangenehme... 

na, wie heißt es doch gleich... 

gleich hab ich´s... 

ähhhh... 

ach ja: ARBEITEN?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (7. Februar 2013)

Ja , äh leider bis heute AbendAber ich kann manchmal flexibel arbeiten und die Zeit recht frei einteilen, wenn  meine Sekretärin mir den Rücken frei hält


----------



## the_Shot (10. Februar 2013)

Heute wurde das schöne Wetter genutzt. 

Der @Sumsemann und ich waren bei stahlendem Sonnenschein und glitzerndem Schnee auf heimischen Trails unterwegs. Sumse konnte seine XX1 testen und meine Wenigkeit war das erste Mal richtig mit der neuen ZTR/Hope Kombi. unterwegs. Fazit: klasse

War zwar nur ne kleine Runde, aber hat wieder viel Spaß bereitet

Hier mal zwei Schnappschüsse:


----------



## crossboss (11. Februar 2013)

Das sind ja die Kletterwände in der Hallelujaschucht, nett da auch zum Kraxeln und Bouldern


----------



## crossboss (11. Februar 2013)

Am vergangenen Woe gings  mit dem Bikersatz ins Sauerland bei Brilon/ Brilon Wald.
Mit Wintercamping und Hüttenzauber inclusive wars ein perfvektes Ski Woe im tief verschneiten Berg

1. im Hintergrund die Bruchhausenener Steine am Rothaarsteig bei Brilon Wald/Olsberg




2. die Feuereiche /Totem




3. Loipenweg am Rothaarsteig




4. und Tschüß..............Papa macht noch ne kleine Runde




5.vor dem Hüttenzauber, konnten wir ja noch ganz gut stehenDanach aber ........gings deutlich schwerer.




6.unser Campingplatz zum ausnüchtern direkt am Rothaarsteig


----------



## RZWODZWO (11. Februar 2013)

Sehr schön ;-)


----------



## Wickedlite (12. Februar 2013)

2 Traumbikes




the_Shot schrieb:


> Heute wurde das schöne Wetter genutzt.
> 
> Der @_Sumsemann_ und ich waren bei stahlendem Sonnenschein und glitzerndem Schnee auf heimischen Trails unterwegs. Sumse konnte seine XX1 testen und meine Wenigkeit war das erste Mal richtig mit der neuen ZTR/Hope Kombi. unterwegs. Fazit: klasse
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (12. Februar 2013)

Wickedlite schrieb:


> 2 Traumbikes



VIELEN DANK


----------



## Gr_Flash (12. Februar 2013)

Jau, sehr schöne Hobel


----------



## the_Shot (12. Februar 2013)

Danke Leutz

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## Surfjunk (13. Februar 2013)

Super Bike Wetter heute 

Heute war ich der erste nach dem Schnee der auf den Trails war.
Erst mal neu gespurt 









Das gilt natürlich nicht für die Forstwege


----------



## Sumsemann (13. Februar 2013)

Super geiles Enduro!


----------



## -Kiwi- (13. Februar 2013)

Sehr schön!


----------



## Porta-Mike (13. Februar 2013)

moin!

von heute:






gruß

michael


----------



## kris. (13. Februar 2013)

nen ganzes kraftwerk für nur eine funzel?!?


----------



## slang (13. Februar 2013)

Den Brenner am Lenker ausmachen, dann wär das nen richtig gutes Foto


----------



## Porta-Mike (13. Februar 2013)

moin!



> Den Brenner am Lenker ausmachen, dann wär das nen richtig gutes Foto


das hatte ich mir auch gedacht, als ich das foto zu hause am pc gesehen habe. 
aber ich wollte mich nicht lange dort am kraftwerk aufhalten und auf das perfekte foto warten..... es waren schon -6 grad und ich war gut verschwitzt.... also auf die schnelle ein foto und ab nach hause

gruß

michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (13. Februar 2013)

Du musst doch nicht warten bis der Akku alle ist. Meistens haben diese Lampen nen Knopf, mit dem man die ausschalten kann


----------



## Porta-Mike (13. Februar 2013)

moin!

stimmt......und ich wollte schon mit meinem leatherman das kabel durchschneiden....

gruß

michael


----------



## slang (13. Februar 2013)




----------



## RZWODZWO (13. Februar 2013)

Demnächst hast Du es ja dann wieder heller, nach der Arbeit ;-)


----------



## Sumsemann (14. Februar 2013)

kris. schrieb:


> nen ganzes kraftwerk für nur eine funzel?!?








Aber die Funzel am Lenker ist schon Top fürs Bild. Ich hätte sie nur so eingestellt, dass man den Lichtkegel auf dem Boden nicht sieht.

Dennoch! Geiles Bild 



LG
Matthias


----------



## PalmerSwanson (14. Februar 2013)

Alter Falter, dat is ja nüscht, was da bei Euch liegt.
Kauft Euch mal ne Schneekanone!


----------



## chucki_bo (14. Februar 2013)

Porta-Mike schrieb:


> moin!
> 
> von heute:
> 
> ...



Sehr sehr geiles Fotos - auch MIT dem Lenkerlicht.

Darf ich da mal fototechnisch nachfragen, welche Einstellung du gewählt hast? Also kleine Blendenöffnung, lange Belichtungszeit, Stativ???

Ich finde die Schärfe vom Kraftwerk und die zu erkennenen Details mächtig gut!!!


----------



## crossboss (14. Februar 2013)

Kirchdornberg, gestern auf der entspannten Mittwochabendrunde


----------



## Tier (14. Februar 2013)

hoch für die Bilder.

Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Porta-Mike (14. Februar 2013)

moin!



> Sehr sehr geiles Fotos - auch MIT dem Lenkerlicht.
> 
> Darf ich da mal fototechnisch nachfragen, welche Einstellung du gewählt  hast? Also kleine Blendenöffnung, lange Belichtungszeit, Stativ???
> 
> Ich finde die Schärfe vom Kraftwerk und die zu erkennenen Details mächtig gut!!!



die belichtungszeit war 30 sekunden, bei einer 8er blende. natürlich mit stativ.

gruß

michael


----------



## ohneworte (15. Februar 2013)

Da war Heute so eine komische Truppe unterwegs:





@ Sumse

Wie lange bist Du noch mal nicht mir dem Bike unterwegs gewesen?


----------



## kris. (15. Februar 2013)

zu lange. 

schönes bild.


----------



## Huskyspeed (15. Februar 2013)

Super Bild
  @Kris haste gesehen...haben sich bis ins Lipperland gewagt


----------



## Waldwichtel (15. Februar 2013)

Müsste mittig auf dem Tönsberg sein, stimmt's?


----------



## Huskyspeed (15. Februar 2013)

Ja aufm Töns vorm Berggasthof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (15. Februar 2013)

Richtig!


----------



## Sumsemann (16. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> @ Sumse
> 
> Wie lange bist Du noch mal nicht mir dem Bike unterwegs gewesen?



4 Monate Jens!!!


...4 Monate


----------



## Waldwichtel (22. Februar 2013)

Kleine Runde heute mit Shoti. 

































Mehr Fotos in meinem Bilder-Ordner "Touren".


----------



## ohneworte (22. Februar 2013)

Hi Shoti,

siehst ja schon deutlich fitter aus als in der letzten Woche!


----------



## the_Shot (22. Februar 2013)

heute passte alles, Dankeschön

An dieser Stelle auch den besten Dank an @Waldwichtel für seine Künste

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## kris. (22. Februar 2013)

Top!
*Eigene* Bilder, mit *Bikern*, in *OWL*.


----------



## Xeleux (22. Februar 2013)

Wo seid Ihr denn heute unterwegs gewesen?


----------



## Waldwichtel (22. Februar 2013)

Im Bielefelder Norden. Hasenpatt und Wappenweg.


----------



## Porta-Mike (22. Februar 2013)

moin!

@ waldwichtel: sehr schöne pics....

etwas von heute abend:
















gruß

michael


----------



## Kaffe-mit-Sahne (23. Februar 2013)

Schöne Bilder Mike !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (23. Februar 2013)

@Porta-Mike  jepp, gut geworden.

versuch doch nächstes mal wenn du so ein bild wie an der strasse machst den vordergrund nur 1-2 sekunden auszuleuchten. das sollte reichen um das rad zu sehen, betont aber den "unteren" bilbereich nicht so und lässt die lichterspuren mehr wirken...


----------



## Tier (23. Februar 2013)

Hm. Entweder überschärfst du die Bilder oder verkleinerst Sie nicht richtig. Benutzt du dazu noch Irfanview mit dem Lancosz-Filter?

Ansonsten wie immer schöne Nachtfotos. 

Die von @Waldwichtel sind auch gut geworden. +1

Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## Waldwichtel (23. Februar 2013)

Thanx! War trotzdem enttäuscht das die Cam gestern so oft fehlfokussiert hat. Gab nämlich noch ein paar klasse Szenen von Shoti.


----------



## Tier (23. Februar 2013)

Ist auch nicht so einfach bei "Wald- und Winterlicht" bewegte Objekte zu knipsen.

--

War heut auch ein wenig im Schnee spielen. 











Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## poekelz (23. Februar 2013)

Das Bild am Eisfall ist auch ohne Bewegung top


----------



## Waldwichtel (24. Februar 2013)

Schöne Tour heute mit The Shot. U.a. mit dem Trail hinterm Sender und dem Ossitrail.  _(in der Mitte der Sumsemann)_


----------



## Sumsemann (24. Februar 2013)




----------



## Porta-Mike (24. Februar 2013)

moin!

haha...cooles pic. mtb und graffiti ist immer gut.

von heute:






gruß

michael


----------



## Surfjunk (24. Februar 2013)

Klasse Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (24. Februar 2013)

War auch klasse heute. Streckenweise etwas anstrengend im tiefen Schnee aber dafür war dieser super griffig. Am Grip der Rocket Ron war nichts auszusetzen.

Schönes Bild, Mike!


----------



## wolfi (27. Februar 2013)

Matschig war es...

send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## nippelspanner (28. Februar 2013)

Mir geht der Schnee so langsam auf den Sack!
Hoffe, es wird bald wärmer... 





Vorhin am Wartturm


----------



## poekelz (28. Februar 2013)

ist das Bild von heute?
Noch soo viel Schnee...dann taut das ja niemals bis Sonntag alles weg


----------



## nippelspanner (28. Februar 2013)

Jupp, von heute. War auch überrascht. Richtig "schön" sulzig. 
Die Nordrampe zum Turm kam ich wegen Traktionsproblemen am Hinterrad nur schiebend hoch.


----------



## chucki_bo (28. Februar 2013)

poekelz schrieb:


> ist das Bild von heute?
> Noch soo viel Schnee...dann taut das ja niemals bis Sonntag alles weg



Jaja... Meine täglichen Statusberichte von der Wiehenüberquerung zur Arbeit sind NICHT gefaked.... 

Da oben tauts einfach nicht ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (1. März 2013)

@nippelspanner Aber so ist's artgerechte Haltung! ;-)


----------



## JENSeits (1. März 2013)

Heute wars echt mies, nasser Schnee und zerfahrene Forstwege sind kacke.


----------



## Asio (2. März 2013)

Da muss ich Jens leider recht geben. Heute auch wieder feuchter Schnee und zerkluftete Wege. Aber bei dem Sonnenschein musste ich heute einfach mal wieder mit dem Bike raus.


----------



## Tier (2. März 2013)

Schöne Fotos! 

Man...war aber wirklich ne Schlammschlacht heute.
Hatte es mir nicht sooo arg vorgestellt.  

Kleine Klippenturmrunde:






















Das dreggige Luder 







Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## RZWODZWO (2. März 2013)

Siehste Tobi, geht doch.
War wirklich ziemlich Matschig heute im Berg, teilweise richtig vereiste Wege (Nordseite).
Viele MTBler gesehen (z.B. die drei bei der Kreuzkirche) und ganz wichtig, Spaß gehabt.......................


----------



## Tier (2. März 2013)

Hab die Schaltzüge noch garnicht gewechselt.
Die spannen erst wenn der Lenker 90° eingeschlagen ist, was ja eigentlich nur bei Stürzen vorkommt. 
Daher bin ich erstmal so gefahren...das helle Ding am Himmel war zu verlockend.

Spaß haben ist die Hauptsache.
 War das heut deine Jungfernfahrt mit dem Cheetah?


----------



## -Kiwi- (2. März 2013)

Ja, war echt matschig heute.
An der Kreuzkirche war ich auch... 

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Porta-Mike (2. März 2013)

moin!

heute war ich mit rzwodzwo unterwegs. nochmals vielen dank für den schönen nachmittag bei sonne, schnee und schlamm.... und die für mich neuen trails, die wir befahren haben 
 @Kiwi: bist du so um 14.15 uhr am kaiserhof vorbeigefahren?

hier r2d2 in action.....























gruß

michael


----------



## Tier (2. März 2013)

@_RZWODZWO_:

Hattest nicht was von Schlamm geschrieben?


----------



## xaviberlin (2. März 2013)

Alter, was für Bedingungen das heute warn. 
Unten komplett sonnig und eisfrei und oben noch eingeschneit und vereist. War lustig und rutschig zugleich. Hab mir einfach mal den Herrmann von Werther bis zur Sparrenburg gegönnt. Warn erstaunlich viele Biker unterwegs.







Leider sieht man den Dreck nicht so wirklich, es warn allerdings knapp anderthalb Stunden Putzerei (Fotobeweis kann ich liefern  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kiwi- (2. März 2013)

Porta-Mike schrieb:


> moin!
> 
> heute war ich mit rzwodzwo unterwegs. nochmals vielen dank für den schönen nachmittag bei sonne, schnee und schlamm.... und die für mich neuen trails, die wir befahren haben
> @Kiwi: bist du so um 14.15 uhr am kaiserhof vorbeigefahren?
> ...



Hi. 
Ja, da bin ich vorbeigefahren. Wieder in Richtung Heimat. 



Gesendet von meinem Note 2.


----------



## RZWODZWO (3. März 2013)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> Hi.
> Ja, da bin ich vorbeigefahren. Wieder in Richtung Heimat.
> 
> 
> ...




Dann hast Du uns zwei Nasen ja auch gesehen


----------



## -Kiwi- (3. März 2013)

Jepp!


----------



## Porta-Mike (3. März 2013)

moin!

ich konnte dich erst nicht zuordnen, wollte noch rufen....aber ich war von der weißen raubkatze so geflasht....

gruß

michael


----------



## -Kiwi- (3. März 2013)

Ich war mir auch nicht sicher, ob du es bist. 
Stand aber auch gut mit Matsch zu und war auf dem Heimweg.
Wir müssen mal zusammen fahren.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Porta-Mike (3. März 2013)

moin!



> Ich war mir auch nicht sicher, ob du es bist.
> Stand aber auch gut mit Matsch zu und war auf dem Heimweg.
> Wir müssen mal zusammen fahren.
> 
> Gruß, Kiwi.


jau, sollten wir machen. das wetter wird jetzt ja besser 

von heute:








gruß

michael


----------



## Thale (3. März 2013)

Hat Spaß gemacht - und dass nächste mal fahren wir bei solchen Bedingungen andere Wege

Gruss - Thale


----------



## RZWODZWO (3. März 2013)

Immer noch Schnee da obenThales Spritzschutz hinten sieht interessant aus. Bringt der genauso viel wie der vordere?
Selbst gebaut?
Wo war denn Tier?


----------



## Porta-Mike (3. März 2013)

moin!

jau, hat spaß gemacht nur muß ich wohl noch etwas mehr für meine kondition machen.....

gruß

michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tier (3. März 2013)

@_RZWODZWO_: War daheim. 
Mike hat die Schnauze voll von mir.


----------



## Thale (3. März 2013)

RZWODZWO schrieb:


> ...Thales Spritzschutz hinten sieht interessant aus. Bringt der genauso viel wie der vordere?
> Selbst gebaut?
> ....



Nee - ist der Marshguard. Der A... bleibt damit nicht wirklich sauber, aber den Dämpfer und die Hebelei wie geplant zu schützen klappt.
Vielleicht klappt es ja das nächste ml bei uns zeitgleich. Ich will doch mal deinen Renner bewundern!

Gruss - Thale


----------



## RZWODZWO (3. März 2013)

@Thale
Wenn Du genug Zeit mit bringst, um auf mich zu warten, können wir das gerne in Angriff nehmen


----------



## Ehrenfeld (4. März 2013)

xaviberlin schrieb:


> Leider sieht man den Dreck nicht so wirklich, es warn allerdings knapp anderthalb Stunden Putzerei (Fotobeweis kann ich liefern  )




Ich glaube, so lange habe ich noch nie ein Bike geputzt.


----------



## xaviberlin (4. März 2013)

Naja, hab zwischendrin noch den Schlauch gewechselt, neue Griffe an' Lenker, Gabeldruck nachgestellt, Kette geölt und den ganzen bimbam.


----------



## RZWODZWO (4. März 2013)

xaviberlin schrieb:


> Naja, hab zwischendrin noch den Schlauch gewechselt, neue Griffe an' Lenker, Gabeldruck nachgestellt, Kette geölt und den ganzen bimbam.



Naja, Bikewaschung ist bei mir auch immer gleich ne kleine Inspektion.....man hat die Teile ja ziemlich nah vor Augen beim waschen. Und wo Wasser war, muss auch wieder ein bissl was zum Rostschutz hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (4. März 2013)

Externsteine (heute)

Ich hoffe der Trail am Hermann ist morgen schneefrei.


----------



## Amokles (4. März 2013)




----------



## Wolfs.Blut (5. März 2013)

Blitzeblank isses  Biste noch zufrieden mit dem Teil?


----------



## Amokles (5. März 2013)

Naja... eigentlich schon.

Ich halte inzwischen ein bisschen Ausschau nach einem 160mm Enduro. Das neue Transition Covert z.b. oder das Banshee Rune gefallen mir sehr gut. 

Ich fahre inzwischen zu  85% der Zeit  AM-Touren. Da sind 180mm irgendwie over the Top.

Das wird aber frühstens nächsten winter kommen. Diese sasion fahre ich erstmal noch mit dem Claymore.

Und wie ists bei Dir und deinem Cagua?


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (5. März 2013)

Ab und zu hege ich den selben Gedanken auch mal, aber ich werde beim Cagua bleiben, ich will im Moment einfach nicht mehr Geld reinpumpen ins Biken. Und wenn ich das Cagua verkaufen würde, würde ich zu viel Verlust machen, da könnte ich mir meine Wunschräder auch nich so richtig von kaufen.

Die kurze Ausfahrt mit meinem neuen Dämpfer allerdings fand ich richtig gut, vieel smoother als der Monarch! Muss ich wenn der Schnee weg ist nochmal richtig testen, aber ich glaube das war ein Schritt nach vorne!


----------



## the_Shot (5. März 2013)

Hey Thommes, nicht am arbeiten? Will auch raus

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## Amokles (5. März 2013)

hey shoti, ich arbeite 

das foto ist aus dem letzten frühjahr aber pssssst! 

am freitag hab ich wohlmöglich frei.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (5. März 2013)

Genau wie ich.. zumindest früh genug frei zum fahren.. und siehe da, Donnerstag und Freitag solls wieder schlechter werden


----------



## Nico Laus (5. März 2013)

Amokles schrieb:


> Ich halte inzwischen ein bisschen Ausschau nach einem 160mm Enduro.


Geht mir genauso. Allerdings wären mir 160mm auch noch zu viel. Die meiste Zeit nutze ich nur einen Bruchteil des Federwegs und die Gelegenheiten, bei denen mir der Federweg den Hintern rettet, müssen halt durch Fahrtechniktraining seltener werden. Zumindest rede ich mir ein, dass es so klappen könnte. 
Das Nukeproof Mega TR finde ich scharf. So in die Richtung "aggressives Trailbike mit Reserven". Steiler Sitzwinkel und straffer 130mm Hinterbau für knackige Antritte, flache 160mm Front für Laufruhe wenns ruppig wird.

Viel Palaver...deshalb mal wieder ein Bildchen.





Spätsommer letzten Jahres. Es wird höchste Zeit für wärmere Temperaturen!


----------



## JENSeits (5. März 2013)

@Nico Laus: sieht ziemlich nach Willingen aus! 



  @Amokles: Warte aufs ICB, das ist nen prima Gerät.

hab noch was von Gestern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (5. März 2013)

Gut erkannt und schickes Foto deinerseits! Wirkt ein bisschen wie Racer- vs Dirtjumperstyle.


----------



## JENSeits (5. März 2013)

Dankseher. Wie meinen?


----------



## Sado-Uwe (5. März 2013)

Moin.
Ein paar Bilder von Sonntag.














Sado-Uwe


----------



## Waldwichtel (5. März 2013)

Eine tolle Laune der Natur! Wo steht denn der Baum?


----------



## Sado-Uwe (5. März 2013)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Eine tolle Laune der Natur! Wo steht denn der Baum?



Hi ! Müßte ja eigentlich heißen: Wo stehen die Bäume ? 

Ist ganz in der Nähe vom Schieder Stausee. 

Tschüß 

  Sado-Uwe


----------



## RZWODZWO (7. März 2013)

Gestern noch mal das schöne Wetter genutzt und die neuen Reifen ausprobiert
Etwas unscharf, da mit Handy...............


----------



## chucki_bo (7. März 2013)

Irgendwie hat die Unschärfe im Foto was... 

Aber zu lange draufgucken kann man da nicht, puhhhh..


----------



## Porta-Mike (7. März 2013)

moin!

@ r2d2: für fotos nimmst du mich besser das nächste´mal wieder mit.....

was hast du den für reifen? 

gruß

michael


----------



## Porta-Mike (7. März 2013)

moin!



> hans dampgf


....steht da garantiert nicht ´drauf 

gruß

michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Porta-Mike (7. März 2013)

moin!

ok...1:1

gruß

michael


----------



## freetourer (7. März 2013)

don´t mess with inspector kai


----------



## Waldwichtel (7. März 2013)

freetourer schrieb:


> don´t mess with inspector kai



 ... verdammt, genau das hab ich mir auch gedacht!


----------



## Porta-Mike (7. März 2013)

moin!

mir ist hier viel zu viel off-topic .....

neulich im schnee....






gruß

michael


----------



## freetourer (7. März 2013)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> ... verdammt, genau das hab ich mir auch gedacht!



Tjaaaaa - mal wieder zu langsam !? 

oT: schönes Bild im Schnee


----------



## RZWODZWO (7. März 2013)

Aber gerne.....das nächste Mal





Porta-Mike schrieb:


> moin!
> 
> ....steht da garantiert nicht ´drauf
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (7. März 2013)

> hans dampgf


Die günstige Version von Linglong. 

Schönes Schneefoto da oben!


----------



## kris. (8. März 2013)

@Porta-Mike Top!


----------



## RZWODZWO (8. März 2013)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Die günstige Version von Linglong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kris. (8. März 2013)




----------



## Nico Laus (8. März 2013)

Sorry, war nicht böse gemeint und bezog sich nur auf den Buchstabensalat


----------



## RZWODZWO (8. März 2013)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Sorry, war nicht böse gemeint und bezog sich nur auf den Buchstabensalat




Erwischt


----------



## Porta-Mike (8. März 2013)

moin!



> So wie die Rahmen von Canyon....




....der war aber böse...

gruß

michael


----------



## RZWODZWO (8. März 2013)

Porta-Mike schrieb:


> moin!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




.....aber ich doch nicht


----------



## crossboss (8. März 2013)

heute Nachmittag an der Klippe, ein erster Sprung mit der neuen Kiste


----------



## -Kiwi- (8. März 2013)

Geile Karre! 

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (9. März 2013)

Danke Kiwi, fährt auch so

Letzte Woche waren wir noch bei schönstem Winterwetter mit 2 Votec unterwegs.


----------



## supimichi2000 (10. März 2013)

Gestern am Donoperteich... Mit einem Nachwuchsfahrer...


----------



## Luggi2000 (10. März 2013)

Chickes Bike !!!
Glückwunsch !!!


----------



## supimichi2000 (10. März 2013)

Luggi2000 schrieb:


> Chickes Bike !!!
> Glückwunsch !!!



Danke Werner...! 
Wird mal wieder Zeit für eine gemeinsame Runde.


----------



## Luggi2000 (10. März 2013)

supimichi2000 schrieb:


> Danke Werner...!
> Wird mal wieder Zeit für eine gemeinsame Runde.


 Ja müssen wir unbedingt mit allen mal wieder geregelt kriegen !!
  Glück auf Werner


----------



## crossboss (11. März 2013)

nur Hanypics: am späten Nachmittag auf einem Trail


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (11. März 2013)

Mit jedem Bild gefällt es mir besser!


----------



## Amokles (12. März 2013)

Also ich finds sehr schick. ein etwas kürzerer vorbau und ein paar weiße oder rote parts würden es noch aufpeppen. aber über geschmack lässt sich ja bekanntlich nicht streiten.


----------



## crossboss (12. März 2013)

Auf dem Bild ist noch der lange Symtace Vorbau zu sehen. Der neue wird denn deutlich kürzer Ausfallen.

Manchmal ist weniger bekanntlich mehr. Über rote Parts hab ich kurz nachgedacht und gleich verworfen. Der Rahmen wirkt ja so doch besser für sich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (12. März 2013)

Hammer Bike! 

Leider fehlen uns hier in OWL die Berge.


----------



## Amokles (13. März 2013)

überhauptnicht. man muss halt bereitsein auch mal ne 30km tour zu fahren. dann hat man einen supertrail nach dem anderen.

statt 1x rauf und 1x runter gehts halt 5xrauf und 5x runter. aber auf meine 1000hm komme ich trotzdem


----------



## Xeleux (13. März 2013)

@Amokles
Du fährst doch haüfig im Teuto bei Werther, gibt es dort in der Gegend an Trails noch mehr als den Biber?
Gruß
Xeleux


----------



## Amokles (13. März 2013)

direkt in höhe werther nicht. jedenfalls nicht das ich wüsste. unterhalb der schneise gibts was oder weiter richtung halle am storkenberg/Knüll  gibts auch nette stellen.


----------



## Xeleux (13. März 2013)

Hhhhmmm, in Richtung Halle war ich auch noch nicht unterwegs , 
Vielleicht ergibt sich ja die Möglichkeit das wir mal ne gemeinsame Tour fahren... Ist ja schließlich immer nett auch mal was neues kennenzulernen


----------



## DerBergschreck (13. März 2013)

Xeleux schrieb:


> @Amokles
> Du fährst doch haüfig im Teuto bei Werther, gibt es dort in der Gegend an Trails noch mehr als den Biber?
> Gruß
> Xeleux



Ich schick dir mal ne PM mit Infos...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Amokles (13. März 2013)

@ xeleux 
können wir gerne machen
 @Der Bergschrek 
mir auch bitte


----------



## poekelz (14. März 2013)

Auch auf de Gefahr hin, dass hier keiner mehr Schneebilder sehen mag: Gestern Abend mit Jens am Turm.

Kleiner Nightride auf nahezu jungfräulichen Trails im Pulverschnee. 

Der einsetzende leichte Schneefall sorgte im Hellen Lichtkegel der Funzeln für eine ganz besondere Atmosphäre.






Jetzt darfs aber ruhig Frühling werden - macht auch nichts wenn´s schnell geht


----------



## Amokles (14. März 2013)

hällst du die cam so schief oder ist das der schiefe turm von porta


----------



## JENSeits (14. März 2013)

Schön wars - hat echt Spaß gemacht!
Stimmt, das Bild kippt etwas! 
Porta ist das im übrigen nicht, Lübbecke wars


----------



## nippelspanner (14. März 2013)

poekelz schrieb:


> Auch auf de Gefahr hin, dass hier keiner mehr Schneebilder sehen mag: Gestern Abend mit Jens am Turm.
> 
> Kleiner Nightride auf nahezu jungfräulichen Trails im Pulverschnee.
> Der einsetzende leichte Schneefall sorgte im Hellen Lichtkegel der Funzeln für eine ganz besondere Atmosphäre.



Das Wild mit Flutlicht erschrecken, wenn es durch Schnee und gefrorenen Boden sowieso kein Futter findet und Energie sparen muss!
Bravo Jungs!
Sehr gute Idee!


----------



## poekelz (14. März 2013)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Das Wild mit Flutlicht erschrecken, wenn es durch Schnee und gefrorenen Boden sowieso kein Futter findet und Energie sparen muss!
> Bravo Jungs!
> Sehr gute Idee!



Also ich habe am dicht besiedelten Lübbecker Nordhang noch KEIN Wild gesehen (weder tags noch gestern Abend) oder gehört und das war in diesem Winter bisher mein einziger NR,  Herr Oberlehrer


----------



## JENSeits (14. März 2013)

:d


----------



## nippelspanner (14. März 2013)

poekelz schrieb:


> ....Herr Oberlehrer



Das hat nichts mit Oberlehrer zu tun. Bei allem Spaß am Neidreit sollte der geneigte Biker hinterfragen, ob jeder Zeitpunkt dazu wirklich so super geeignet ist. Nur mal so als kleiner Denkanstoß... 
Und "ja", es gibt viel Wild bei uns im Wald. Man sieht/hört es nur nicht, wenn man in einer Gruppe unterwegs ist, wo natürlicherweise recht viel gelabert wird.


----------



## RZWODZWO (14. März 2013)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit Oberlehrer zu tun. Bei allem Spaß am Neidreit sollte der geneigte Biker hinterfragen, ob jeder Zeitpunkt dazu wirklich so super geeignet ist. Nur mal so als kleiner Denkanstoß...
> Und "ja", es gibt viel Wild bei uns im Wald. Man sieht/hört es nur nicht, wenn man in einer Gruppe unterwegs ist, wo natürlicherweise recht viel gelabert wird.


----------



## zizz (14. März 2013)

@ Amokles @ xeleux 
würde mich gerne der Halle Werther Tour anschließen.
 @Der Bergschrek
mir auch bitte

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Amokles (14. März 2013)

Ich würde sagen wir warten mal bis das Frühjahr richtig da ist und dann treffen wir uns mal. Dann mach ich mal nen kleines guiding durch Halle


----------



## Xeleux (14. März 2013)

:thumbup: bin dabei


----------



## Waldwichtel (15. März 2013)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Das Wild mit Flutlicht erschrecken, wenn es durch Schnee und gefrorenen Boden sowieso kein Futter findet und Energie sparen muss!
> Bravo Jungs!
> Sehr gute Idee!



Nur mal so interessehalber, bin ja nicht vom Fach. 

Deinen Fotos nach bist Du ja schon bei Schnee im Wald unterwegs gewesen. 
Ok, war kein Nightride, aber von der Logik her dürfte es dem Wild auch am 
Tag schwer fallen, Futter zu finden. Demnach dürfte es ja auch tagsüber nicht 
sehr erfreut sein, wenn es in seinem Revier bei der Futtersuche gestört wird.
Ich schließe jetzt mal daraus, das generell eine Tour bei Schnee im Wald 
gut überlegt sein sollte. 

Ich denke die Wortwahl der Kritik war einfach nur etwas zu provokant.


----------



## Amokles (16. März 2013)

Rehe sind generell nachtaktiv.  

was er meint ist, dass wenn schnee liegt sie NACHTS auch schon so wenig futter finden. wenn dann noch biker stören wirds halt schwierig.

das argument versteh ich schon.

wichtig ist halt das WENN man schon nachts fährt , wenigstens die schnauze hällt oder wenigstens flüstert um die tiere nicht noch mehr als ohnehinschon aufzuschrecken. 

ob die beiden jetzt geschrien haben lässt sich auf den fotos aber nur sehr schwer ausmachen


----------



## chucki_bo (16. März 2013)

Ok, ihr solltet es durchgekaut haben....

Schätze, kein Tier ist tot umgefallen und der Schnee ist ja nun auch bald weg....


----------



## Porta-Mike (16. März 2013)

moin!

bilder von heute. zum teil war es recht schlammig , zum teil gefrorener boden. also spaßig war es .













gruß

michael


----------



## kris. (16. März 2013)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Ok, ihr solltet es durchgekaut haben....



Reh sollte immer gut durchgekaut werden!


----------



## chucki_bo (16. März 2013)

kris. schrieb:


> Reh sollte immer gut durchgekaut werden!



Muhahahahaaaa... 

Kris, wir sollten uns dringend im wahren Leben kennenlernen...
Da gibt's mächtig was zu Lachen..    

By the way Porta-Mike: Die Bilder sind (wie immer) sehr gut, aber auch Du 
wirst uns den Schnee nicht mehr schön knipsen können 

Later
chucki_bo


----------



## Porta-Mike (17. März 2013)

moin!

ja, das wetter könnte wirklich besser sein. einen vorgeschmack hatten wir ja schon. aber muß / sollte immer das beste aus der vorgegebenen situation machen.....also fahren.....

gruß

michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (17. März 2013)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Muhahahahaaaa...
> 
> Kris, wir sollten uns dringend im wahren Leben kennenlernen...
> Da gibt's mächtig was zu Lachen..



Das lässt sich mit der beginnenden Bike-Saison sicherlich einrichten.


----------



## slang (17. März 2013)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Kris, wir sollten uns dringend im wahren Leben kennenlernen...
> Da gibt's mächtig was zu Lachen..



Dann wird dir das Lachen im Halse stecken bleiben


----------



## kris. (17. März 2013)

Klappe, sonst gibts Reh und Hering!


----------



## crossboss (18. März 2013)

Oslofjord



Ostern wird so geil


----------



## freetourer (18. März 2013)

crossboss schrieb:


> Oslofjord
> ....
> Ostern wird so geil



Dahin?

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oslofjord

An Ostern ?

Dann aber mit anderer Kleidung als auf dem Foto ? 

Bin momentan selber am schauen wegen Ostern - eigentlich hatte ich mir  Finale, Vinschgau oder Lago je nach Wetter offengelassen.


Bei den derzeitigen Wetterverhältnissen habe ich aber heute schon mal wieder die Flugsuchmaschine angeschmissen. 


Im Schnee oder Matsch rumradeln ginge ja auch hier. Habe aber Bock auf kurze Klamotten und Sonne.


----------



## Surfjunk (18. März 2013)

Heute mit den Kids Blödsinn gemacht 

Wenn das so weiter geht mit dem Großen dann fliegt der mir bald weg. 









Und der Kleine macht mit seinen 4 Jahren auch schon mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (18. März 2013)

Bald????

So bist Du noch nie geflogen... 

Doch, ... an Teufels Spielplatz gegen den Baum


----------



## ohneworte (18. März 2013)

Ist schon erstaunlich wie die Kette fliegt!


----------



## the_Shot (18. März 2013)

Surf, wow, mir fehlen echt die Worte. Deine Kids haben Talent


----------



## Surfjunk (18. März 2013)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Bald????
> 
> So bist Du noch nie geflogen...
> 
> Doch, ... an Teufels Spielplatz gegen den Baum





Jau...erinnere mich bloß nicht.


----------



## Surfjunk (18. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ist schon erstaunlich wie die Kette fliegt!



Fand ich auch krass. 
Auf einem Bild was ich habe sieht man sogar die Kette bei der Landung auf den Boden schlagen. 
Ist aber straff und auch nicht zu lang. 
Da sieht man mal was da Kräfte wirken.


----------



## Surfjunk (18. März 2013)

freetourer schrieb:


> Dahin?
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oslofjord
> 
> ...



Komm mit nach Finale. 
Dann sind wir schon zu dritt. 
Frauen und Kinder ausdrücklich erwünscht.


----------



## crossboss (19. März 2013)

Coole Bilder von den Jungs. Yannikl freut sich schon mit deinen  2 Jungs  zu biken. Orkan sieht so aus, als müssten wir unsere kleinen Talente mit zur _Natobase_ mitnehmen ,damit die uns zeigen wie man stylisch runter kommt

@Hey Freetourer, ja  komm  ruhig nach _Finale _, dann wären wir schon nen echtes kleinens Trainingscamp  Sind knappe 10 Grad vorher gesagt. Wir wollen in der 2. Osterferienwoche zusammen da unten Endurobiken. Vllt fahr ich mit Familie je nach Wetter 2 Wochen runter.


----------



## crossboss (19. März 2013)

@freetourer, weiter oben das ist der Lago , das weist du doch sicherAber da ist es ja momentan ähnlich wie bei uns.


----------



## freetourer (23. März 2013)

crossboss schrieb:


> ...
> 
> @Hey Freetourer, ja  komm  ruhig nach _Finale _, dann wären wir schon nen echtes kleinens Trainingscamp  Sind knappe 10 Grad vorher gesagt. Wir wollen in der 2. Osterferienwoche zusammen da unten Endurobiken. Vllt fahr ich mit Familie je nach Wetter 2 Wochen runter.





Surfjunk schrieb:


> Komm mit nach Finale.
> Dann sind wir schon zu dritt.
> Frauen und Kinder ausdrücklich erwünscht.



Hi Männer.

Finale könnte was werden - wird aber wohl spontan entschieden und hängt auch zu einem Großteil vom Wetter ab.


Wollen aber eigentlich nur Touren fahren (ohne Shuttlen) mit Freundin - tauglichen Trails. 

So - jetzt aber genug OT.


----------



## Surfjunk (23. März 2013)

freetourer schrieb:


> Wollen aber eigentlich nur Touren fahren (ohne Shuttlen) mit Freundin - tauglichen Trails.
> 
> So - jetzt aber genug OT.



Werden wir wohl auch müssen da alle Shuttels schon weg sind 
Also werden wir wohl Kinder und Frauen taugliche Touren um Varigotti fahren müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Über (23. März 2013)

Wär nicht traurig drum wenns denn mal wärmer würde...


----------



## crossboss (24. März 2013)

No Bikes, no Problem! 
Heute im Bikepark Willingengeht doch!
erst Uphill:




Dann die Dh und später auch die Freeride als die Pisten etwas  doch zu fade wurden . 
Bis zu 1m Schnee drauf, das zum Thema Biken in nächster Zeit.
Auef Carvern machts aber def. auch viel Spaß, obwohl die Racecarver viel zu lang für die  engen Waldkurse sind. Yannik wollte natürlich immer vorfahren.


----------



## Surfjunk (24. März 2013)

Wow, da fährt dein lütter schon sone Dinger mit den Skiern runter :daumen


----------



## crossboss (24. März 2013)

Yanni hat Gummibeine mit eingebauten Stoßdämpfern. Und keen Schiß


----------



## funkenritter (26. März 2013)

Moinsen zusammen,

durfte gestern auch mal wieder raus  und hab nee kleine Tour rundum Werther und Borgholzhausen gemacht.






Gruß funkenritter


----------



## chucki_bo (26. März 2013)

Ist das da Schnee??  :kotz:


----------



## funkenritter (26. März 2013)

Ja das ist Schnee.....................
so langsam bildet sich auf den Wegen oberhalb von Pium nee Permafrostzone. 
Egal, solang dort keine Gletscher entstehen und die durch das kalben die Pfade versperren..


----------



## chucki_bo (26. März 2013)

Wir haben hier im Wiehen auch so ein Permafrostgebiet...

Heute waren zwar schon Teile der Trails wieder ganz gut fahrbar, aber Schnee liegt leider noch ein masse ...





Zum Osterwochenende startet dann der nächste Versuch, denn durch den Wind sind sogar einige Strecken schon richtig trocken ....

Later
chucki_bo


----------



## JENSeits (27. März 2013)

Turmtrail?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (27. März 2013)

Unterer Teil. Der ging gut.

Vor allem an Südhang wars schon wieder ganz vernünftig fahrbar.
Aber Nordseite und verschattete Wege sind tlw. noch stark vereist...


----------



## poekelz (27. März 2013)

Reesberg - unterhalb der Permafrostzone, aber der eisige Wind ist echt kein Geschenk!


----------



## discordius (27. März 2013)

Heute auf dem Turmtrail:




Die Steine lagen unten an der etwas steileren Wegquerung. Was soll so was? Wenn man das Hindernis zu spät bemerkt, wird es schwierig nicht über den Lenker zu gehen.


----------



## kris. (27. März 2013)

tja... frag mal wanderer oder förster...


----------



## RZWODZWO (27. März 2013)

discordius schrieb:


> Heute auf dem Turmtrail:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das war wahrscheinlich Sinn und Zweck.....Idioten


----------



## Amokles (27. März 2013)

Du musst nen kleinen Zettel schreiben und einlaminieren. Am besten mit der Aufschrift : "hallo lieber steineschlepper. Ich habe bei der Polizei Anzeige gegen unbekannt wegen versuchter schwerer Körperverletzung mit vorsatz erstattet.  Am besten sie stellen sich gleichen , früher oder später erwischt man sie ja sowieso! " 



Apropos : genau wegen sowas bin ich manchmal sehr froh mit überdimensionierten 180mm federweg unterwegs zusein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (28. März 2013)

Amokles schrieb:


> Apropos : genau wegen sowas bin ich manchmal sehr froh mit überdimensionierten 180mm federweg unterwegs zusein...



Abhängig von deiner Geschwindigkeit an dieser Stelle helfen Dir 180mm sehr wahrscheinlich bei den Brocken aber auch nicht.

Die 2-3 Meter sind zu steil.


----------



## kris. (28. März 2013)

"Lieber Steineschlepper. Was Sie tun ist schlecht für ihren Rücken. Fangen Sie lieber wieder mit onanieren an..!"


----------



## slang (28. März 2013)

Ach, ist das da gar kein Schnee?


----------



## wiehenrenner (28. März 2013)

War das die Überfahrt über den Forstweg, wenn man aus dem Nadelwald Stück kommt? Ich war da gestern auch unterwegs habe den Stein aber nicht gesehen.


----------



## discordius (28. März 2013)

wiehenrenner schrieb:


> War das die Überfahrt über den Forstweg, wenn man aus dem Nadelwald Stück kommt? Ich war da gestern auch unterwegs habe den Stein aber nicht gesehen.



Ja, die Stelle meine ich. Da wo es kurz aber steil zum Weg runtergeht. Die Steine habe ich da natürlich nicht liegen lassen. So wie ich die Reifenspuren kurz vor der Abfahrt deute, sind da einige nach rechts ausgewichen, wohl weil der eigentliche Weg durch die Steine blockiert war. Dann hätte man die Steine aber auch mal eben wegpacken können. Oder der Steineschlepper war noch ein weiteres mal da.


----------



## JENSeits (28. März 2013)

Danke fürs wegräumen! Gestern Abend um 19:14 lagen sie noch nicht an der Stelle. Da wärs echt knapp für mich geworden.


----------



## freetourer (28. März 2013)

kris. schrieb:


> "Lieber Steineschlepper. Was Sie tun ist schlecht für ihren Rücken. Fangen Sie lieber wieder mit onanieren an..!"





Wenn es denn überhaupt noch klappen sollte ....


----------



## discordius (28. März 2013)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Danke fürs wegräumen! Gestern Abend um 19:14 lagen sie noch nicht an der Stelle. Da wärs echt knapp für mich geworden.



Die hatte ich gestern Nachmittag gegen 14 Uhr entfernt, dann hat die immerhin bis zum Abend niemand wieder zurückgeschleppt.


----------



## JENSeits (28. März 2013)

Ich weiß wohl warum ich da schon oft an ein Roadgap gedacht habe ...


----------



## wiehenrenner (28. März 2013)

discordius schrieb:


> Die hatte ich gestern Nachmittag gegen 14 Uhr entfernt, dann hat die immerhin bis zum Abend niemand wieder zurückgeschleppt.


 
Ah, ich war so um 15.45 da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (28. März 2013)

Turm....  Top Idee @wiehenrenner und @JENSeits 

Uphill ist eine Eisbahn und der gerade niederrieselnde Schnee bleibt liegen... 



Mal sehen, wie ich hier wieder runter komme 

Later

P.S. : falls ich mich nicht mehr melde und im Sommer in der Nähe des Turms
das Grün nur so sprießt, eigne ich mich vermutlich prima als grüner Daumen...


----------



## poekelz (28. März 2013)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> P.S. : falls ich mich nicht mehr melde und im Sommer in der Nähe des Turms
> das Grün nur so sprießt, eigne ich mich vermutlich prima als grüner Daumen...




*INSIDER:* Liiiieeeesaaahhh!


----------



## wiehenrenner (28. März 2013)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Turm.... Top Idee @_wiehenrenner_ und @_JENSeits_
> 
> Uphill ist eine Eisbahn und der gerade niederrieselnde Schnee bleibt liegen...
> 
> ...


 
Quatsch in der Permafrost Zone da oben machst Du uns den Ötzi  Und die Forscher in 3000 Jahren machen dein Ableben an deinen eingefrorenen Fox Federelementen fest


----------



## Surfjunk (30. März 2013)

Wie ist den das Wetter aktuell in OWL?

In Finale geht es gerade so mit knapp 15 Grad und blauen Himmel 

Mal ein paar Impression, die Tage gibt's mehr.


----------



## wolfi (30. März 2013)

sonne und 20° C....eigentlich perfekt
euch viel spaß in der kälte!

send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## ohneworte (30. März 2013)

Jungs, Ihr macht Euch gerade ganz schön unbeliebt!


----------



## Porta-Mike (31. März 2013)

moin!




> Wie ist den das Wetter aktuell in OWL?
> 
> In Finale geht es gerade so mit knapp 15 Grad und blauen Himmel
> 
> ...


....bitte nicht!!!!!!



heute mittag habe ich ´ne kleine ostertour gemacht. 






gruß

michael


----------



## wiehenrenner (1. April 2013)

Sieht doch ganz manierlich aus vom Wetter


----------



## -Kiwi- (1. April 2013)

Frohe Ostern!

Porta-Mike, war noch Schnee auf dem Kamm?

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Porta-Mike (1. April 2013)

moin!

achso....auch von mir frohe ostern 

teilweise ist es auf dem kammweg matschig, teilweise ist alles noch vereist. 

gruß

michael


----------



## -Kiwi- (1. April 2013)

Thx.


----------



## the_Shot (1. April 2013)

Hier was alternatives zu Surf's Frühlingsbildern.

Nette Runde mit den Herren aus dem Wiehen...







send from slaughterhouse


----------



## JENSeits (1. April 2013)

Waere echt gerne mitgekommen, aber da hat mich jemand von abgehalten ...


----------



## Xeleux (1. April 2013)

Bei dem Wetter heute musste man einfach raus... Wir haben auch ne schöne Tour durch Wiehengebirge gemacht :thumbup:


----------



## Waldwichtel (2. April 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Wie ist den das Wetter aktuell in OWL?
> 
> In Finale geht es gerade so mit knapp 15 Grad und blauen Himmel
> 
> Mal ein paar Impression, die Tage gibt's mehr.


 

Jörg, hab Dich nicht ganz drauf, könntest Du bitte noch 2 Schritte zurück gehen?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (4. April 2013)

Da es hier gerade regnet mal ein paar Bilder um euch auch die Laune zu vermiesen


----------



## Surfjunk (4. April 2013)




----------



## Surfjunk (4. April 2013)




----------



## Surfjunk (4. April 2013)




----------



## Tier (5. April 2013)

Top Foddos....wobei...das macht die Landschaft...und der Neid. 

Ich bin heut mal ne Runde mit dem Hartheck gefahren.
Fühlt sich schon komisch an wenn man vom Fully kommt.
Aber verhältnismäßig leicht und geht gut nach vorn. 






Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## Amokles (7. April 2013)

Ich hab den endlich angekommenen Frühling heute auch genutzt


----------



## Gr_Flash (7. April 2013)

Zwar kein Foto während der Fahrt (Handy war aufm Lenker), aber auch irgendwie eine "Impression" 





Strecke war Bi-Anton-Lämmershagen-Wald um Sennestadt herum und wieder zurück...


----------



## kris. (7. April 2013)

wow.
als wär ich dabei gewesen!


----------



## Gr_Flash (7. April 2013)

Man kann den Wald förmlich riechen 
Und erst diese Höhenluft...


----------



## crossboss (8. April 2013)

Blick runter vom Trail auf Varigotti am Golf von Genua


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (8. April 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


>



Top Foto!  Macht Lust aufs Runterballern.


----------



## crossboss (8. April 2013)

Yannik und Bettina als Tandem bei Calice Ligure im Karrenweg




Yannik auf der Via Augusta Romana


----------



## Ehrenfeld (8. April 2013)

Beklopptes Wetter wars am Wochenende im Wald mit @Rafterman86 

Die beiden Fotos sind mit knapp 30min Differenz gemacht worden...


----------



## JENSeits (8. April 2013)

Und an unterschiedlichen Stellen  
Es wird solangsam im heimischen Wald


----------



## kris. (8. April 2013)

Ich will Früüüüühlink!!







Schöne Bilder, Männers!


----------



## Ehrenfeld (8. April 2013)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Und an unterschiedlichen Stellen


klar 

aber nachdem wir "im tal" (in lemgo kann man nicht wirklich von tal und berg sprechen) bei sonnenschein, zweistelligen plusgraden und trockenen trails los sind, wären wir fast aus den latschen gekippt als wir wieder KOMPLETT im schnee standen...


----------



## kris. (8. April 2013)

auf der nordseite vom teuto liegen auch immer noch grosse schneefelder auf den wegen. das ganze festgetrampelte taut nur langsam weg. aber ab morgen sollte der regen dabei helfen.


----------



## chucki_bo (9. April 2013)

kris. schrieb:


> auf der nordseite vom teuto liegen auch immer noch grosse schneefelder auf den wegen. das ganze festgetrampelte taut nur langsam weg. aber ab morgen sollte der regen dabei helfen.



Ich geb die Hoffnung auf.... Heute Morgen 0630h Kahle Wart, Wiehengebirge 





Later

chucki_bo


----------



## kris. (9. April 2013)

iih...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (9. April 2013)

Endlich wieder Neuschnee in der Permafrostzone Wiehengebirge 

Und ich dachte am Wochenende schon dass es jetzt endlich vorbei ist mit der weißen Pest. Aber bei den veranschlagten 10 bis 12 Grad diese Woche wird am Ende der Frühling wohl siegen (Hoffentlich!).


----------



## crossboss (12. April 2013)




----------



## crossboss (14. April 2013)

Heut auf netter Trailtour mit Kumpels
Stuntman Wolfi


Andre





Jörg




Hat echt Spaß gemacht Jungens!!!


----------



## Nico Laus (14. April 2013)

Müsst ihr die Kinder so erschrecken? 

Schaut spaßig aus!


----------



## crossboss (14. April 2013)

Wie habe die Kinder gebeten,es nicht besser nachzumachen, als wir es können
Wie wars denn im ParK bei dir?


----------



## Nico Laus (14. April 2013)

Es war der Hammer!! Lustige Truppe, viel Dreck und ne Menge Spaß.
Bin wieder total angefixed. Fotos folgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (14. April 2013)

Fotos:


----------



## wiehenrenner (14. April 2013)

Danke fuer das Bearbeiten! Sind ja echt gut geworden. War nen super Tag


----------



## Nico Laus (14. April 2013)

Danke fürs Schießen!  Nächstes Mal nehmen wir schweres Fotogerät mit.


----------



## 230691 (14. April 2013)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> ]



Immer feste pressen


----------



## JENSeits (15. April 2013)

Super Fotos - wie ich sehe hattet ihr 3 Spaß!
Wäre gern mitgekommen - vielleicht ein andermal


----------



## chucki_bo (15. April 2013)

Tolle Eindrücke aus Starwein ... 

Habt ihrs ja mächtig stehen lassen ... und man sieht gar keinen Schnee mehr ...


----------



## poekelz (15. April 2013)

Coole Action


----------



## wiehenrenner (15. April 2013)

Die Bodenverhältnisse waren eigentlich ganz ok. Die DH vllt. noch etwas matschig. Von Schnee aber nix zu sehen.
Die Freeride ist noch nicht befahrbar wegen Umbau. Dafür der Tagespreis vom Besitzer auf 10,- runtergesetzt.


----------



## byronic (15. April 2013)

Ahh, gestern bei dem schönen Wetter auch ne Runde hoch zum Hermann gemacht. D


----------



## -Kiwi- (15. April 2013)

Sehr schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (15. April 2013)

crossboss schrieb:


> Stuntman Wolfi



Wohnst du da jetzt, Wolfi?


----------



## wolfi (15. April 2013)

lol nicht ganz...aber das ist fast mein vorgarten

send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## crossboss (16. April 2013)

Apropo Vorgarten, Axel und Wolfi, wie siehts mit Deister Reloaded Woe aus


----------



## Waldwichtel (20. April 2013)

Sehr schöne Tour heute mit Slang, Huskyspeed, Sonne, Sumsemann, The Shot und Flash. Start am Viadukt/Obersee, dann über Bad Salzuflen, Hollenstein, Hasenkanzel, Café Loose und Herford wieder zurück. Rund 55km waren es am Ende.


----------



## 230691 (20. April 2013)

Sauber:thumbup:
Das Wetter war ja ideal dafür.

Gesendet von meinem Smartphone mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nico Laus (20. April 2013)

Ordentliche Rundfahrt. Klingt nach mehr als 55km. Und netter Startpunkt, fast vor meiner Haustür.


----------



## Huskyspeed (20. April 2013)

Oh je....hab grad festgestellt, das ich mir auch Sonnencreme in die

 Haare schmieren muss.


----------



## Waldwichtel (20. April 2013)

Huskyspeed schrieb:


> Oh je....hab grad festgestellt, das ich mir auch Sonnencreme in die
> 
> Haare schmieren muss.



Hättest du mal im Biergarten das Kopftuch aufgelassen.


----------



## Nico Laus (22. April 2013)

Mal ein kurzes Video der neuen Freeride in Warstein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (22. April 2013)

Cool geworden, speziell im unteren Teil scheint einiges neu gebaut zu sein.


----------



## Nico Laus (22. April 2013)

Klar, die Streckenführung im zweiten Teil ist neu, aber auch im oberen Teil haben die Jungs viel getan. Sprünge aufgeschüttet, Steilkurven geshaped, den Wallride verlängert. Ist echt gut geworden und lässt sich sehr flüssig fahren.


----------



## -Kiwi- (22. April 2013)




----------



## wiehenrenner (22. April 2013)

Die Murmel ist nicht drauf, aber der Sprung vom Junior über den "Graben Gap" ist ganz gelungen


----------



## slang (22. April 2013)

Klasse


----------



## Rischer (22. April 2013)

Ich glaube jetzt weiß ich wo du wohnst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (23. April 2013)

Also wenn das Cube mal im Bikemarkt angeboten wird - NICHT KAUFEN, denn das ist für ein Kinderfahrrad mal richtig hart rangenommen worden


----------



## wiehenrenner (23. April 2013)

Rischer schrieb:


> Ich glaube jetzt weiß ich wo du wohnst


 
Arrgh muss ich Angst haben  Nee aber sollte für den Ortskundigen in dem Bereich gut zu erkennen sein 

@ Frank, ach quatsch da kommt der Standart Text rein:

Fahrrad hat Gebrauchsspuren die in dem Sport leider nicht ausbleiben, aber keine Dellen und Risse. Wurde nur auf Touren und leichten Hometrails bewegt. Kein Bikepark!


----------



## poekelz (23. April 2013)

wiehenrenner schrieb:


> @ Frank, ach quatsch da kommt der Standart Text rein:
> 
> Fahrrad hat Gebrauchsspuren die in dem Sport leider nicht ausbleiben, aber keine Dellen und Risse. Wurde nur auf Touren und leichten Hometrails bewegt. Kein Bikepark!





..."die üblichen Gebrauchsspuren" und "...leichte Forstwege" - ist ja schließlich ein KINDERfahrrad


----------



## poekelz (23. April 2013)

Hier mal ein Schnappschuss von chucki_bo - eigentlich sollte es ein Actonshot werden, aber da ich die Anfahrt zur Kehre schon viel zu optimistisch angegangen bin, hat mich im wilden Drift der marode Fangzaun vor der Klippe gerettet.






...ist nix passiert außer dass ich ne ordentliche Bodenprobe genommen habe :kotz:


----------



## wiehenrenner (23. April 2013)

Mensch Frank hätteste die Klippe mal ganz männlich gedroppt


----------



## Nico Laus (23. April 2013)

Frank, du hast alles richtig gemacht! Chucki_bo hat nur zu spät abgedrückt. So entstehen die besten Action Shots. Man muss ja nicht wissen, wie es weiter geht. 
Trotzdem klasse Bild!  Ist das Hinterrad krum?


----------



## crossboss (23. April 2013)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Klar, die Streckenführung im zweiten Teil ist neu, aber auch im oberen Teil haben die Jungs viel getan. Sprünge aufgeschüttet, Steilkurven geshaped, den Wallride verlängert. Ist echt gut geworden und lässt sich sehr flüssig fahren.



Schaut ja recht viel versprechend aus Nico


----------



## poekelz (23. April 2013)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Frank, du hast alles richtig gemacht! Chucki_bo hat nur zu spät abgedrückt. So entstehen die besten Action Shots. Man muss ja nicht wissen, wie es weiter geht.
> Trotzdem klasse Bild!  Ist das Hinterrad krum?



Recht hast du!

Tatsächlich auf dem Bild sieht´s so aus, aber in echt ist alles gerade geblieben....war ja auch "nur" nen Drift in den Zaun.


----------



## chucki_bo (23. April 2013)

zu spät abgedrückt?? Nönöööhhööööö... 

Ich hatte schon äußerst unscharf seine Einfahrt in diesem Bereich geknipst, aber das Scheppern beim Einschlag hatte mich doch nochmal neugierig gemacht, was denn so bei der Einfahrt passiert ist. Nachdem dann die Entäuschung über den NICHT-Drop (das sind locker 30 Meter abwärts  ) verflogen war, hab ich eben sein Picknick abgelichtet  

Die ganze Foto-Love-Story gibts im Foto-Salon auf unserer HP....

Later
chucki_bo


----------



## kris. (23. April 2013)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Die ganze Foto-Love-Story gibts im Foto-Salon auf unserer HP....


 
ist auch nen star-schnitt in Planung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (23. April 2013)

Da droppen würd ich auch nicht. 

Rad heile geblieben?


----------



## Waldwichtel (25. April 2013)

Schöne Feierabendrunde durch den Bielefelder Norden mit The Shot. Anschließend Ausklang bei herrlichstem Wetter im Seekrug.

Sorry wegen der schlechten Bildquali.


----------



## JENSeits (25. April 2013)

die Qualli geht doch total in Ordnung!


----------



## Waldwichtel (25. April 2013)

Hätte nen bißchen schärfer sein können. Ich hatte aber nur ne kleine Digi-Knipse mit. Bewegte Aufnahmen sind da ne Herausforderung.


----------



## chucki_bo (26. April 2013)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Hätte nen bißchen schärfer sein können. Ich hatte aber nur ne kleine Digi-Knipse mit. Bewegte Aufnahmen sind da ne Herausforderung.



Schärfer? Bei den Tüppen?? Geht nicht mal mit ner Eos 5D...


----------



## kris. (26. April 2013)

da hilft nur ne OP!


----------



## poekelz (26. April 2013)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Schärfer? Bei den Tüppen?? Geht nicht mal mit ner Eos 5D...


----------



## wolfi (27. April 2013)

Heute im teuto...kleines fanes-treffen  :thumbup:


send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## kris. (28. April 2013)

die fanesfans unterwegs...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi (28. April 2013)

Oder auch die FFB .... FanesFanBoys   lol

send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## RolfK (28. April 2013)

Was von heute mit Frauchen zusammen im nordlippischen Zonenrandgebiet


----------



## Surfjunk (28. April 2013)

@RolfK; du warst bei uns und sagst nicht Hallo? :-(


----------



## RolfK (28. April 2013)

Upps - soll nicht wieder vorkommen 

Hab aber 2 bekannte Gesichter gesehen unterwegs, eins am grünen See und eins auf dem Heimweg.


----------



## JENSeits (29. April 2013)

Rischer hätte nen prima Guido machen können


----------



## chucki_bo (29. April 2013)

Gestern beim Trailscouten im V (ip) -Bereich des Wiehen ... 

Der V-Weg ist überall --- oder    @poekelz ??





Nik,    @Surfjunk ,    @wiehenrenner ,    @chucki_bo und    @poekelz am Auslöser.





    @poekelz beim OFFLINE trailscouten...

Gefunden haben wir btw "nur" einen ewig langen uphill  .

Aber mit den "Gastfahrern"  bei den Reesbergern wars nen prima Ritt auf fast trockenen Trails...tbc  

Later 
chucki_bo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (29. April 2013)

RolfK schrieb:


> Was von heute mit Frauchen zusammen im nordlippischen Zonenrandgebiet



 Verdammt, wußte gar nicht das die Brut schon so weit expandiert ist.


----------



## wiehenrenner (29. April 2013)

@ RolfK warst Du das auf der Kreuzung der Hansastr. der kurz gehupt hatte? Ich hatte nur das weisse Cheetah erkennen können. Aber nach deinem Bild wird nen Schuh draus  
  @chucki_bo naja der eine Trail an dem Bach war eigentlich ganz schön. Müsste man vllt. mal etwas bearbeiten. War aber trotzdem ne schöne Tour


----------



## Waldwichtel (29. April 2013)

slang schrieb:


> Verdammt, wußte gar nicht das die Brut schon so weit expandiert ist.


 
  ... bin ja froh das der Norden noch halbwegs sicher ist! In meinem Trinkrucksack ist leider kein Platz für Pfefferspray und Taser.


----------



## kris. (29. April 2013)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> In meinem Trinkrucksack ist leider kein Platz für Pfefferspray und Taser.


 
sind eh wirkungslos!


----------



## crossboss (29. April 2013)

Ich glaube die anderen Begleiter  waren aber doch eher _Intense, LV, Nicolai, und Rocky Fanboys_
Wolfi, was ist denn aus deinen Trail Mitschnitten geworden?
Kannste auch gern PN schicken



wolfi schrieb:


> Oder auch die âFFB â.... FanesFanBoys   lol
> 
> send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## RolfK (29. April 2013)

wiehenrenner schrieb:


> @ RolfK warst Du das auf der Kreuzung der Hansastr. der kurz gehupt hatte?




Jepp. Hab dich aber auch erst im letzten Moment gesehen


----------



## Ehrenfeld (29. April 2013)

wir haben kein foto, aber auch gestern eine schöne runde hinter uns gebracht. bei den 800hm und 26km strecke könnte man glatt ein kleines enduro-rennen bauen - mit 1 uphill und 4 dh-stages


----------



## Waldwichtel (29. April 2013)

Kleine Kuchenpause gestern in der Friedrichshöhe (Steinhagen). Die Tour verlief vom Startpunkt Johannesberg über Schwedenschanze, Ascheloh und Friedrichshöhe wieder zurück. 
Slang und meine Wenigkeit sind anschließend noch zum Obersee und haben bei Bratwurst und Weizen die Tour ausklingen lassen.

Auf dem Foto nicht zuerkennen, Slang, Sumsemann und Sonne. 

Nachmittags sind uns im Bereich der Schwedenschanze auch einige Biker entgegen gekommen. Bedingt durch den Hermannslauf war der Teil im Teuto ja auch Joggerfrei. 
Ich war übrigens der orangene Lichtschweif mit dem markanten, audiophilen _(bitte jetzt kein Vortrag über die Definition von audiophil, Rolf )_ Nabensound.


----------



## wolfi (29. April 2013)

crossboss schrieb:


> Ich glaube die anderen Begleiter  waren aber doch eher _Intense, LV, Nicolai, und Rocky Fanboys_
> Wolfi, was ist denn aus deinen Trail Mitschnitten geworden?
> Kannste auch gern PN schicken



muss ich mich erst noch drüber hermachen.
habe nur einmal grob quer drübergeschaut und jede menge schrott entdeckt.
ich sollte den kopp stiller halten nicht so viel rechts und links und nach hinten gucken.... beim betrachen wird einem schlecht. aber die quali ist für so eine billig cam ausgesprochen gut.
ich schaue mal ob ich diese woche mal was schnippel.
gruß
wolfi


----------



## freetourer (29. April 2013)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> ....
> Ich war übrigens der orangene Lichtschweif mit dem markanten, audiophilen _(bitte jetzt kein Vortrag über die Definition von audiophil, Rolf )_ Nabensound.
> 
> ....
> ...




Komisch ....

Ich habe nur etwas von einem orangenen, über den Hermannsweg polternden Kugelblitz gehört.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (29. April 2013)

freetourer schrieb:


> Komisch ....
> 
> Ich habe nur etwas von einem orangenen, über den Hermannsweg polternden Kugelblitz gehört.


 
Das kann nur das "Stiile Post Prinzip" gewesen sein!!!


----------



## wiehenrenner (30. April 2013)

Der Verrückte war wieder unterwegs...


----------



## Nico Laus (30. April 2013)

BOAH! 
Wann darf er mit in die Bikeparks?


----------



## the_Shot (30. April 2013)

KILLER

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## Porta-Mike (30. April 2013)

moin!

daumen hoch !

gruß

michael


----------



## poekelz (30. April 2013)

Wahnsinn!

Setz mal in Relation wie hoch du springen müsstest, Chris


----------



## wiehenrenner (30. April 2013)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> BOAH!
> Wann darf er mit in die Bikeparks?


 
War er schon, in Warstein kommt er gut klar, aber der Lift ist
für die kleinen natürlich Mist.
  @Frank, ich mags mir gar nicht ausrechnen


----------



## slang (30. April 2013)

wiehenrenner schrieb:


> Der Verrückte war wieder unterwegs...



 kommt gut.Und das sogar ohne Vollfederung und vor allem ohne nachträgliche Musikbeschallung


----------



## wolfi (1. Mai 2013)

wiehenrenner schrieb:


> Der Verrückte war wieder unterwegs...



Tip top!
riesen lob an deinen lütten!
sehr geil!

send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RZWODZWO (1. Mai 2013)

Ob ich das je Mal hinbekomme
Sehr geil, was der kleene da auf die Pedale stemmt


----------



## -Kiwi- (2. Mai 2013)

Super! 

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Amokles (2. Mai 2013)

ist zwar nicht in owl, aber trotzdem wert zu seigen


----------



## JENSeits (2. Mai 2013)

Willingen Freeride vorm Waldstück?


----------



## Amokles (2. Mai 2013)

röchtöch


----------



## chucki_bo (2. Mai 2013)

Amokles schrieb:


> ist zwar nicht in owl, aber trotzdem wert zu seigen



doch, doch, Willi ist OWL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ehrenfeld (2. Mai 2013)

blöde frage... shame on me, aber ich war noch nie in willingen zum radfahren (dafür allerdings schon dutzende male in winterberg).

lohnt sich willingen tatsächlich mehr als winterberg? sind das nicht "nur" der DH und die freeride-piste? was macht den reiz willingens aus? 

die fragen sind übrigens ernst gemeint


----------



## Tier (2. Mai 2013)

Gestern war ein wundervoller Tag zum fahren. 
Da muss wohl jemand die Sonne herbeigerufen haben! 






Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## wiehenrenner (2. Mai 2013)

Freesoul schrieb:


> blöde frage... shame on me, aber ich war noch nie in willingen zum radfahren (dafür allerdings schon dutzende male in winterberg).
> 
> lohnt sich willingen tatsächlich mehr als winterberg? sind das nicht "nur" der DH und die freeride-piste? was macht den reiz willingens aus?
> 
> die fragen sind übrigens ernst gemeint


 
Hi Hannes,

ich bin zwar dafür kein Kenner von WiBe, versuche dir aber Trotzdem was zu Willi zu sagen.
Ich bin sehr gerne dort. Im Allgemeinen recht kurze Wartezeiten am Lift. An den Strecken verläuft es sich dann auch sehr im oberen Teil. Die Freeride ist unwahrscheinlich flowig und bietet massig stellen zum rumhüpfen. Die Downhill ist schon echt anspruchsvoll wenn man alles Springen möchte und auch da fix runter will. Hier sollte man genau die Lines kennen die man fahren möchte und kann  

Kurzum ich mag Willi sehr und fahre da immer gerne hin. Für mich gibt es da noch genug zu erlernen. Das es nur 2 Strecken sind, finde ich nicht schlimm. Beide sind dafür recht lang. 

P.S. evtl. bin ich / wir am Sonntag da.


----------



## wiehenrenner (2. Mai 2013)

@ Tier geil!


----------



## wolfi (2. Mai 2013)

@ tier:
foto der woche würdig!!!
gruß
wolfi


----------



## Ehrenfeld (2. Mai 2013)

wiehenrenner schrieb:


> Hi Hannes,
> 
> ich bin zwar dafür kein Kenner von WiBe, versuche dir aber Trotzdem was zu Willi zu sagen.
> Ich bin sehr gerne dort. Im Allgemeinen recht kurze Wartezeiten am Lift. An den Strecken verläuft es sich dann auch sehr im oberen Teil. Die Freeride ist unwahrscheinlich flowig und bietet massig stellen zum rumhüpfen. Die Downhill ist schon echt anspruchsvoll wenn man alles Springen möchte und auch da fix runter will. Hier sollte man genau die Lines kennen die man fahren möchte und kann
> ...



gut zu wissen, danke dir für die infos. denke mal dass ich dann dieses jahr sicher mal vorbeifahren werde.

eins gibt es in winterberg nämlich eher nicht - flow


----------



## Amokles (2. Mai 2013)

ooh, ich finde winterberg auch ganz ok. die haben nicht umsonst den ruf als deutschlands bester bikepark. 

aber in willingen ists auch einfach spaßig. einfach mal hinfahren. am besten mit wem der schonmal da war


----------



## JENSeits (2. Mai 2013)

flow gibts in Wibe wirklich kaum, zumíndestens 2012 habe ich keinen gefunden. Meine Meinung:

*Willingen *
- massig Flow auf der FR
- kurze Liftzeiten
- relativ sicher (alles Tables auf der FR) und somit gut zum rantasten

*Wibe*
- Streckenauswahl (wesentlich bessere Northshores, Singletrail etc)
- Schwierigkeitsanspruch


----------



## Amokles (2. Mai 2013)

aber die dh in winterberg ist doch im vergleich zur dh in willingen ein witz was die schwierigkeit angeht.


----------



## JENSeits (2. Mai 2013)

das stimmt allerdings!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (2. Mai 2013)

Und man wird gegondelt.  

Wie sagte man mir neulich: Willi ist wie Sylt, statt Duisburg-Ruhrort


----------



## RZWODZWO (2. Mai 2013)

@ Tobi

Mein Sonnentaliban ;-)  
Wie geil!


----------



## DaCrazyP (2. Mai 2013)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> doch, doch, Willi ist OWL




Also wenn man sich den Parkplatz angeguckt hat, hätte man meinen können in Bielefeld zu sein


----------



## Amokles (3. Mai 2013)

hahaha das stimmt. 

alleine meine truppe waren schon 4 autos


----------



## Surfjunk (3. Mai 2013)

Wir waren heute an der Hasenkanzel in Bad Salzuflen.
Mein kurzen lief das total steil.
Hier ein kurzen Vorgeschmack.


----------



## wiehenrenner (3. Mai 2013)

Top!


----------



## kris. (3. Mai 2013)

hat schon ordentlich speed drauf. 
lässt er dich im park schon stehen?


----------



## Surfjunk (3. Mai 2013)

Im Park wohl noch nicht. Aber bei mir sieht der Sprung nicht so gut aus.
Ich schneide mal den Rest heut Abend zusammen.


----------



## crossboss (3. Mai 2013)

Fetter Sprung von Neo, echt klasse

Hab heut nur nen Abendtourbild vom Rocky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## byronic (5. Mai 2013)

Heute ne herrliche Abendrunde am Velmerstot gemacht und ordentlich die Trails gebombt. Auch waren schon alle Turis weg. Nur noch 2 Leute angetroffen .


----------



## xaviberlin (5. Mai 2013)

Gestern Abend auf'm Rückweg. 
Route: Herrmannsweg vom Bergfrieden bis zum Luisenturm und dann den X25 von Borgholzhausen bis Barnhausen, dann runter und durch die Felder. War voll und anstrengend, aber gut


----------



## Waldwichtel (5. Mai 2013)

Schöne Tour heute mit Sumsemann und Vogel. Bei mir ging's von Vilsendorf zum Startpunkt Eiserner Anton, dann über Oerlinghausen und Stapel zu den Donoper Teichen und anschließend mit Zwischenstopp am Bienenschmidt wieder zurück. 





Hier die Strecke: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=sxkjnxwhsvpkenya


----------



## Helmchen11 (6. Mai 2013)

Na dann hast du ja das geile Wetter voll ausgenutzt.


----------



## Nico Laus (6. Mai 2013)

Letztens im Schildscher Stadtwäldchen...


----------



## Waldwichtel (7. Mai 2013)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Letztens im Schildscher Stadtwäldchen...



Wie jetzt?!  ... das musst Du Shoti und mir aber mal zeigen!!! Sind doch schließlich Nachbarn!  Dachte eigentlich ich kenne die Gegend wie meine Westentasche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolfK (7. Mai 2013)

Da würd ich eher auf Wibe nach dem Steinfeld tippen als auf den Stadtwald


----------



## Surfjunk (7. Mai 2013)

Sieht mir auch eher nach Park aus ....


----------



## JENSeits (7. Mai 2013)

definitiv Wibe


----------



## kris. (7. Mai 2013)

ich denke er bezog sich auf die sache mit den ganzen bielefelder nummernschildern...


----------



## Ehrenfeld (7. Mai 2013)

JENSeits schrieb:


> definitiv Wibe



 jep


----------



## Surfjunk (7. Mai 2013)




----------



## kris. (7. Mai 2013)




----------



## Nico Laus (7. Mai 2013)

Jetzt lasst mir doch die schöne Illusion. 

Waldwichtel, kannst Do gerne mitkommen.


----------



## the_Shot (7. Mai 2013)

Was soll Waldwichtel denn da, im Minirock und Regenschirm Moster oder Rockstar verteilen? 

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## RolfK (7. Mai 2013)

Dafür


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (7. Mai 2013)

Ich bin ja eigentlich für jeden Scheiß zu haben, Shoti! Aber da hört's wirklich auf!!! 

Als wenn ich nen Regenschirm bräuchte. Bin doch keine Pussy.


----------



## the_Shot (7. Mai 2013)

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## Waldwichtel (10. Mai 2013)

So, von der heutigen Streckenbesichtigung an der Hasenkanzel.


----------



## Porta-Mike (10. Mai 2013)

moin!

von mir auch ´mal wieder etwas....







gruß

michael


----------



## Surfjunk (10. Mai 2013)

Nein... Ich wil gar nicht wissen wo das ist...


----------



## RolfK (10. Mai 2013)




----------



## criscross (10. Mai 2013)

RolfK schrieb:


>


 

Heute erster Track Test


----------



## the_Shot (11. Mai 2013)

Tatsache, kann man echt gut vom Weg aus sehen

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## Surfjunk (11. Mai 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> da unten:



Ach da....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (11. Mai 2013)

criscross schrieb:


> Heute erster Track Test



Und, erster Eindruck?


----------



## criscross (11. Mai 2013)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Und, erster Eindruck?



netter Spielplatz, hat was


----------



## the_Shot (11. Mai 2013)

Und? Erste Zeiten gestoppt?

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## wiehenrenner (11. Mai 2013)

Keine Sorge zu langsam


----------



## -Kiwi- (11. Mai 2013)

Hi.
Ich war auch da...







Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## RZWODZWO (11. Mai 2013)

Porta-Mike schrieb:


> moin!
> 
> von mir auch ´mal wieder etwas....
> 
> ...



Es war sooooooo schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tier (11. Mai 2013)

@-Kiwi-: Dein Pitch ist immer wieder geil! 


Ich war heut mal wieder im Osten. 
















Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## -Kiwi- (11. Mai 2013)

Danke, Tobi! 

Deine Pics sind fabelhaft!

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Nico Laus (11. Mai 2013)

Stimmt, das Pitch ist so ein richtiges DoItAll-Bike. Und dann auch noch nur das Beste drangeschraubt. 

Tier, wie immer richtig gute Fotos!


Ich reih mich in die HK Fotoserie ein. Das ist DIE hippe Sehenswürdigkeit.


----------



## poekelz (12. Mai 2013)

Tier - deine Bilder sind immer wirklich der Wahnsinn 

Du solltest mal einen Foren-Photoworkshop machen - ich wäre bestimmt dabei 

Bei den ganzen HK-Touristen mittlerweile wundert es mich irgendwie, das noch niemand (mich eingeschlossen) dort irgendwelche Locals gesehen zu haben scheint...irgendwem müssen diese Trails doch "eingefallen" sein


----------



## Waldwichtel (12. Mai 2013)

Ich bin die Tage über die folgende Seite gestolpert. Könnten Locals sein.

http://dirtjumper-nrw.jimdo.com/über-uns/?mobile=1

Davon abgesehen sind und gestern auf der letzten gemeinsamen Abfahrt auch 2 Biker im unteren Teil aufgefallen, die mit schwerem Gerät vor Ort waren.

Interessant ist auch bei der Angabe ihrer bevorzugten Trails der folgende:

"5. Auf dem Hollenstein (haben Pros gebaut)"

Der Hollenstein ist nicht weit von der HK entfernt.


----------



## Nico Laus (12. Mai 2013)

Habe gestern 4 Jugendliche mit Dirtbikes und DHer getroffen, die die Strecken an der HK runter sind. Die haben mir auch etwas von einem  Dirtpark in der Nähe erzählt - vielleicht was für dich, Waldi.


----------



## the_Shot (12. Mai 2013)

Den "Dirtpark" findest du indem du vom Parkplatz den gepflasterten Weg nach unten fährst. Nach etwa 100m geht rechts n Trampelpfad rein, der bringt dich direkt dort hin. Hat aber nicht viel mit Park zu tun, n paar kleine Sprünge und Anlieger, nix wildes.


----------



## Waldwichtel (12. Mai 2013)

Und auch nix für mich! In nen Park gehe ich nur zum spazieren.


----------



## kris. (12. Mai 2013)

mit Blümchen riechen und so?!


----------



## -Kiwi- (13. Mai 2013)

Neulich im Wesergebirge...







Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RZWODZWO (13. Mai 2013)

@Kiwi
Gaaas ;-)


----------



## Asio (20. Mai 2013)

Mal ein paar Eindrücke von der diesjährigen BergLine beim Dirtmasters in Winterberg.

















Noch ein paar mehr Bilder gibt es in meinem Fotoalbum.


----------



## JENSeits (21. Mai 2013)

von heute: 






Bilder vom Dirtmasters werde ich nachm WE wohl auch noch ein paar nachreichen können. Martin (hier als Crossie bekannt) hat mir seine Kamera für ein paar Gehversuche im Fotobereich überlassen. 

LG Jens


----------



## crossboss (22. Mai 2013)

Ja, die 3 Tage _Dirtmasters_ Wibe waren ,trotz anfangs wechselhaftem Wetter wieder eine kleine Reise Wert. __ Bilder hab ich diesmal weniger gemacht. Die gibts u.A. auf der Hauptseite von Freesoul usw.


----------



## Flying_Elvis (22. Mai 2013)

JENSeits schrieb:


> von heute:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



War das der Wettbewerb: Wie viele Kameras passen ans Bike


----------



## JENSeits (22. Mai 2013)

Dann hätten wir noch aufstocken können .. ne wir haben Aufnahmen für ein Musikvideo gemacht


----------



## Flying_Elvis (22. Mai 2013)

Kriegen wir davon auch was zu sehen?


----------



## JENSeits (22. Mai 2013)

Ich werde die Tage evtl. noch 1-2 Fotos dazu posten. 
Wenn das Video fertig ist oder ich das Material anderweitig verwendet habe, gibts hier im OWL-Abteil Info


----------



## -Kiwi- (23. Mai 2013)

Racen im Wesergebirge... sorry, Quali ist nicht die Beste.






Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zyran (23. Mai 2013)

Immer im Training!


----------



## -Kiwi- (23. Mai 2013)

Yepp!


----------



## RZWODZWO (23. Mai 2013)

@Kiwi
Ich sehe bei dem Wetter keine Schwimmflügel an den Armen


----------



## JENSeits (24. Mai 2013)




----------



## crossboss (24. Mai 2013)

@Kiwi .....
.....ist fast so schnell wie der Franzose


----------



## -Kiwi- (24. Mai 2013)

Fast...


Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funkenritter (24. Mai 2013)

Hatte der Kohlsuppe??


----------



## crossboss (24. Mai 2013)

jedenfalls hat der *Pupsantrieb* für 263km/h gereicht


----------



## crossboss (25. Mai 2013)

auf langer Tour zum _Herrmann_ erst an ne Waldkapelle beim Spiegelsberg und am Stapel Panzerplatz


----------



## JENSeits (26. Mai 2013)

ein netter Fotograf hat mir noch etwas aus Winterberg zukommen lassen 
Testrunde mit dem 29er Enduro von Speci

















LG Jens


----------



## freetourer (26. Mai 2013)

TOP Jens.

O.T.: Wie lautet Dein Fazit zum Speci? - Hast Du einen Vergleich zu anderen 29 mit ähnlichem Federweg?


----------



## JENSeits (26. Mai 2013)

Danke. 
Nein ich kann leider keinen gescheiten Vergleich ziehen, daher halte ich lieber den Mund


----------



## freetourer (26. Mai 2013)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Danke.
> Nein ich kann leider keinen gescheiten Vergleich ziehen, daher halte ich lieber den Mund



Und der Vergleich zu Deinem Lapierre fällt wie aus ?

Jetzt zier Dich mal nicht so.


----------



## JENSeits (26. Mai 2013)

Im Vergleich zum Spicy laufruhiger und auch schluckfreudiger. Float R vs. CCDB Air macht aber auch wenig Sinn zu vergleichen 

Darf ich noch ein paar selbstgeschossene aus Wibe posten? Hab mal gerade ein paar durchgeschaut und 1-2 gefallen mir doch.


----------



## JENSeits (26. Mai 2013)

Ich bin jetzt einfach mal so frei  Die ersten richtigen DSLR-Gehversuche:





























Danke nochmals an @crossie / Martin / SRMEDIA für die geliehene Kamera - war nen super Wochenende!
LG Jens


----------



## JENSeits (26. Mai 2013)

einen Einschlag habe ich noch:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kiwi- (27. Mai 2013)

Gute Bilder, Jens!
Das Einschlags-Bild kommt auch sehr geil!
Früher oder später musst dir wohl eine DSLR zulegen...

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## kris. (27. Mai 2013)

schluckfreudig ist immer gut.  

schöne bilder!


----------



## JENSeits (27. Mai 2013)

Danke euch zweien 
Wenn das Geld es mal erlaubt, könnte ich schwach werden! 

Letzteres Bild steht übrigens auch im heutigen "Foto des Tages"-Pool. Ich würd mich über einen Like freuen 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1386744


----------



## nippelspanner (27. Mai 2013)

Das Sturzfoto ist top!
Da denkt man richtig "aua".

Edit: Mein "Like" hat´s.


----------



## crossboss (27. Mai 2013)

Jau man fühlt da jeden Stein beim ansehen


----------



## poekelz (28. Mai 2013)

Ich war heute Nachmittag mal etwas an den Dörenther Klippen unterwegs.






Traumwetter und trockene Singletrails, dazu fast menschenleer.






In die Zone um die Klippen bin ich von Brochterbeck aus reingefahren, da stehen noch keine Verbotsschilder, dafür ist aber alles auch in Niederländisch beschrieben.


----------



## Surfjunk (28. Mai 2013)

Wie da gibt es Verbotsschilder???


----------



## chucki_bo (28. Mai 2013)

... offen ausgesprochener NEID  

Dafür hab ich mit offenen Bürofenster gearbeitet 

Aber wenns so furztrocken war, Marsh Guard ab... Is doch kein Winter mehr 

Later


----------



## poekelz (28. Mai 2013)

Ja die Einfahrt vom Campingplatz oder dem großen PP ist dick mit MTB-Verbotsschildern bepflastert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (28. Mai 2013)

Ich war ja schon ein paar mal mit der Familie da... ist mir noch nie aufgefallen.


----------



## freetourer (28. Mai 2013)

Die Schilder stehen auch erst seit ca. 2 Monaten da. - Allerdings auch nur in dem Gebiet zwischen PP Dörenther Klippen und Brochterbeck

Momentan wird dort (vermutlich initiiert von einem sehr MTB-freundlichem Waldbesitzer) versucht sehr stark Stimmung gegen Biker zu machen, auch mit Hilfe der lokalen Presse

Allerdings sind die Verbotsschilder wohl nicht mit der aktuellen Rechtslage vereinbar.

 @poekelz : Gib nächtes Mal ruhig per PN Bescheid, dann komm ich mit und mache den Guide wenn gewünscht.


----------



## poekelz (28. Mai 2013)

Nen Guido wäre tats. gut gewesen, bei den vielen Singletrails. Also nä mal sag ich Bescheid.

Da unten vom PP fahren wahrscheinlich die ganzen Holländer los, auf Strava gibt's reichlich getrackte Touren von denen.


----------



## DaCrazyP (28. Mai 2013)

Hab gerade mal ein bisschen gegoogelt... Hat das wohl wirklich mit dem Waldbesitzer zu tun oder nicht mit der Tatsache, dass es sich um ein Naturschutgebiet handelt bzw manche Felsen nicht mehr sicher sind? Kenne mich dort nicht aus, hab nur diese beiden Sachen gerade im Netz gefunden.


----------



## poekelz (29. Mai 2013)

DaCrazyP schrieb:


> Hab gerade mal ein bisschen gegoogelt... Hat das wohl wirklich mit dem Waldbesitzer zu tun oder nicht mit der Tatsache, dass es sich um ein Naturschutgebiet handelt bzw manche Felsen nicht mehr sicher sind? Kenne mich dort nicht aus, hab nur diese beiden Sachen gerade im Netz gefunden.



Auf dem Hermannsweg um die Klippe stehen Infotafeln in Deutsch und Niederländisch die u.a. auch Monkenbaikers darauf hinweisen, dass es sich um ein Naturschutzgebiet handelt und dass man darauf achten, soll nichts zu zerstören.

Unten am PP (B219) und am Campingplatz stehen (nicht normgerechte) MTB-Verbotsschilder (ziemlich neu, da noch nicht grün), welche sinnigerweise immer auf Weg-/Traileingängen aufgestellt worden sind.

Das würde freetourer´s Posting bestätigen, gleichwohl die südliche Klippe (Sandstein) absturzgefährdet ist. Weiter Richtung Brochterbeck ist nach Norden hin sogar eine Klippenformation explizit als Klettergebeit ausgewiesen


----------



## Waldwichtel (2. Juni 2013)

Kleines Sektionstraining an der Hasenkanzel mit einer Bielefelder Delegation. Ok, nen Randlipper war auch noch dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (2. Juni 2013)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


>



Geiles Foto

Folgendes hat sich kurz davor zugetragen. 

Sumse knallt muskelgestählt und windschnittig verpackt die Uphill Strecke mit seinem 20T Bike hoch. 

Dann überholt ihn die örtliche alt Herren Strick Truppe links und ermuntern ihn:
"Jung.... Wenn du immer schön so weiter machst dann wird das auch mal was mit der Nachbarin! "

Völlig entmutigt bleibt er stehen....

Alle Bi-Boys  (Bielefelder-Boys) kommen ihn trösten...

Irgendwann meint dann einer...

"Matthias... Am Rad kann's wirklich nicht liegen"


----------



## Waldwichtel (2. Juni 2013)

Boahhhh!!! Ich glaub das gibt Krieg!!!


----------



## Sumsemann (2. Juni 2013)

Ey!!! Willst du Gravity Sack mit Migrationshintergrund mich hier blosstellen???


----------



## slang (2. Juni 2013)




----------



## Surfjunk (2. Juni 2013)

Ach was... Alle reine Satire 

Oder hat hier einer Jehova gesagt


----------



## Waldwichtel (2. Juni 2013)

Verdammte Axt, das schreit nach Popcorn!!!! 

ROUND 2


----------



## -Kiwi- (2. Juni 2013)

Geiles Foto!
Sieht aus, als würde ich auf die S-Works-Maschine pipi machen... und Sumse völlig baff, aber gefasst,  zugucken würde!


----------



## Surfjunk (2. Juni 2013)




----------



## Sumsemann (2. Juni 2013)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> Geiles Foto!
> Sieht aus, als würde ich auf die S-Works-Maschine pissen... und Sumse völlig baff, aber gefasst,  zugucken würde!



Wenn dir das Sexuell was bringt...

Meinen Segen hast Du 


Aber ich glaube, dass ich dem Osmanen hier mal ordentlich ans Bein pinkeln muss!!!


----------



## Waldwichtel (2. Juni 2013)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> Geiles Foto!
> Sieht aus, als würde ich auf die S-Works-Maschine pissen... und Sumse völlig baff, aber gefasst,  zugucken würde!



... und nach dem draufpissen scheißt du ihm noch aufn Reifen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kiwi- (2. Juni 2013)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Wenn dir das Sexuell was bringt...
> 
> Meinen Segen hast Du
> 
> ...



Naja, geht so!

Nein, im Ernst: Ist eine krasse und geile Karre! 
Aber das weißt du ja.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## -Kiwi- (2. Juni 2013)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> ... und nach dem draufpissen scheißt du ihm noch aufn Reifen!!!





Geil, Waldi! 

Musste gerade richtig gut lachen! Thx!

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Huskyspeed (2. Juni 2013)

quote=Surfjunk;10650758]Geiles Foto

Folgendes hat sich kurz davor zugetragen. 

Sumse knallt muskelgestählt und windschnittig verpackt die Uphill Strecke mit seinem 20T Bike hoch. 

Dann überholt ihn die örtliche alt Herren Strick Truppe links und ermuntern ihn:
"Jung.... Wenn du immer schön so weiter machst dann wird das auch mal was mit der Nachbarin! "

Völlig entmutigt bleibt er stehen....

Alle Bi-Boys  (Bielefelder-Boys) kommen ihn trösten...

Irgendwann meint dann einer...

"Matthias... Am Rad kann's wirklich nicht liegen"

[/quote]
 Von mir


----------



## vogel23 (2. Juni 2013)

hauptsache ich halt sumse am kragen fest


----------



## kris. (2. Juni 2013)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> Geiles Foto!
> Sieht aus, als würde ich auf die S-Works-Maschine pipi machen... und Sumse völlig baff, aber gefasst,  zugucken würde!



War auch mein erster Gedanke!


----------



## Sumsemann (3. Juni 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Alle Bi-Boys  (Bielefelder-Boys) kommen ihn trösten...



Aber gut zu wissen, dass alle Bi-Boys (Achtung Wortspiel) voll hinter mir stehen...


----------



## RolfK (3. Juni 2013)

Das die hinter dir stehen glaub ich gern, denn fahren is ja nich 

Siehe hier


----------



## Waldwichtel (3. Juni 2013)

RolfK schrieb:


> Das die hinter dir stehen glaub ich gern, denn fahren is ja nich
> 
> Siehe hier



 Au backe!!! Das muß nen Fake sein!!!
Bielefelder auf Platz 1 und die Lipper nur auf Platz 45! Das geht doch gar nicht!


----------



## kris. (3. Juni 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas_v2 (4. Juni 2013)

So, ich bin ja eigentlich Offtopic (Bild von ehemalig grenznahen OWL-Biker)
Aber ich war heute mal im OWL Revier räubern, und habe das letzte Stück vom Wittekindsweg/Wiehengebirge das ich noch nicht gefahren habe abgeritten.

Bin vom Grünen See aus gestartet, hatte dann eigentlich vor direkt zum Wartturm zu fahren. Bin aber irgendwo falsch abgebogen, und da es gerade so schön bergab ging war ich dann irgendwie in Lübbecke. Von dort dann hoch zum Heidbrink. Und beim berghoch fahren habe ich schon einen kleinen Trail entdeckt den ich wieder runter bin - war dann aber irgendwie schon wieder in Lübbecke.

Hoch zum Wartturm, und wollte mich dort eigentlich auf die Liegestühle legen die man hier so oft auf den Bildern sieht. Die waren aber nicht mehr da, nur noch ne vergammelte Bastmatte.

Gibt es auf der Strecke zwischen Nonnenstein und Warturm eigentlich irgendwelche schönen Alternativwege mit mehr Single-Trail anteil als auf dem Wittekindsweg? Für den braucht man auf diesem Stück ja nichtmal ein MTB. Ich habe immer mal wieder geguckt ob irgendwo ein Weg abgeht, aber entweder da gibt es wirklich nichts oder die sind gut versteckt.

So, Foddos:

Standardfoto am Wartturm:




Dann glaub ich der einzige Single-Trail auf dem Wittekindsweg (dafür aber umso schöner):




Und da der Grüne See momentan wirklich richtig Green Lake ist, Kontrastfoto mit rotem Bike:





Aber muss ja sagen, fahrtechnisch der schönste Teil ist wirklich das Stück zwischen Bergkirchen und Willi.


----------



## JENSeits (6. Juni 2013)

So, gestern mit Uli ne Runde gedreht. Ich bin dann noch durchs Moor zurück, hier ein paar Impressionen vom SOMMER! 

Aussicht




See






Moor




Kanal






LG Jens


----------



## exto (6. Juni 2013)

Du traust dich ja was 

Komplett in der aktuellen Vegetationsfarbe. Da findet dich doch nie einer, wenn du mal auf die Bretter gehst...


----------



## JENSeits (6. Juni 2013)

War ja nicht allein und bei uns 2 fahr ich zu 99% vorn 
Aber danke das du dir "Sorgen" machst


----------



## Porta-Mike (7. Juni 2013)

moin!

von gestern:






gruß

michael


----------



## -Kiwi- (8. Juni 2013)

Hi Michael.
Wo ist das?

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flying_Elvis (10. Juni 2013)

Ein paar Bilder der fliegenden Forumsgemeinde gestern an der HK


----------



## JENSeits (10. Juni 2013)

Alle fleißig am trainieren? 

schöne Bilder


----------



## -Kiwi- (10. Juni 2013)

Schicke HK-Action! 

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (10. Juni 2013)

so,  @Rafterman86 und meine Wenigkeit werden dann nachher wohl mal bei der HK vorbeischauen. Premiere 

von der rennradtour vor drei tagen, handyfoto weils so schön war:


----------



## Porta-Mike (10. Juni 2013)

moin!



> Hi Michael.
> Wo ist das?
> 
> Gruß, Kiwi.



am wasserwerk in uffeln 

gruß

michael


----------



## Nico Laus (10. Juni 2013)

Flying Elvis, 

Das erste Foto gefällt besonders. Ist das der erste Anlieger ganz oben am Anfang des Trails? Schöner Spot für Fotos!


----------



## Flying_Elvis (10. Juni 2013)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Flying Elvis,
> 
> Das erste Foto gefällt besonders. Ist das der erste Anlieger ganz oben am Anfang des Trails? Schöner Spot für Fotos!


 
Ja, der ist das. Dort ist es nicht ganz so dunkel


----------



## -Kiwi- (10. Juni 2013)

Porta-Mike schrieb:


> moin!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thx.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (10. Juni 2013)

So, zur absoluten Premiere dieses Areals  @Rafterman86 dreimal zur Hasenkanzel hoch und wieder runter, das ist hier ja irgendwie ein Muss 

Schöne Trails! Angesichts der Strava-Zeiten haben wir auch ein bisschen Blut geleckt


----------



## Surfjunk (10. Juni 2013)

Freesoul schrieb:


> So, zur absoluten Premiere dieses Areals  @Rafterman86 dreimal zur Hasenkanzel hoch und wieder runter, das ist hier ja irgendwie ein Muss
> 
> Schöne Trails! Angesichts der Strava-Zeiten haben wir auch ein bisschen Blut geleckt
> 
> ]



Seit ihr eigentlich schon "drin"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rafterman86 (11. Juni 2013)

Wo "drin"? Interessengemeinschaft HK? Glaube nicht ^^


----------



## Ehrenfeld (11. Juni 2013)

nope. aber in die strava-listen haben wir uns mal reingetastet


----------



## byronic (11. Juni 2013)

Freesoul schrieb:


> So, zur absoluten Premiere dieses Areals  @_Rafterman86_ dreimal zur Hasenkanzel hoch und wieder runter, das ist hier ja irgendwie ein Muss
> 
> Schöne Trails! Angesichts der Strava-Zeiten haben wir auch ein bisschen Blut geleckt




Weis jemand den Geo Punkt wo diese Hasenkanzel liegt? Würde dort auch mal gern ne Tour fahren.


----------



## poekelz (11. Juni 2013)

byronic schrieb:


> Weis jemand den Geo Punkt wo diese Hasenkanzel liegt? Würde dort auch mal gern ne Tour fahren.



Google Maps fragen!


----------



## -Kiwi- (14. Juni 2013)

Ausblick von der Wittekindsburg...









Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## crossboss (15. Juni 2013)

schaut voll aus


----------



## -Kiwi- (15. Juni 2013)

Moinsen.

Ist jetzt schon 1-2 Wocher her. Mittlerweile hat sich die Lage entspannt.
Den Radweg unten kann man wieder einwandfrei nutzen.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Asio (30. Juni 2013)

Mal nen pic von meiner einer. Garnich so leicht mit selbstauslöser nen ordentlichen Moment zu treffen.


----------



## chucki_bo (30. Juni 2013)

Ja, das glaub ich. Aber hat geklappt 

Wie geht's eigentlich deinem Kumpel nach dem Willingen Unfall??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asio (30. Juni 2013)

Is auf dem Weg der Besserung. Muss noch das Stützkorsett tragen, darf aber aufstehen.


----------



## Porta-Mike (30. Juni 2013)

moin!

von heute:






gruß

michael


----------



## Niels10er (30. Juni 2013)

Am Bergwerk in Kleinenbremen!

Schönes Bild!


----------



## Jance (1. Juli 2013)

byronic schrieb:


> Weis jemand den Geo Punkt wo diese Hasenkanzel liegt? Würde dort auch mal gern ne Tour fahren.



Wenn ich mich noch richtig erinnere dann ist die Hasen Kanzel ungefähr hier: 52.096936,8.777003  Goggle Maps 

Gruß, Jan


----------



## xerx (1. Juli 2013)

Hallo,
hier mal ein Bild von der Aartalsperre Bad Wünnenberg


----------



## -Kiwi- (1. Juli 2013)

Schöne Pics, Jungs!


Von meiner heutigen Tour:








Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Porta-Mike (1. Juli 2013)

moin!

@ xerx :schöne gegend dort. ich war letztes wochenende mit meinem motorrad dort unterwegs.

@ kiwi : morgen werde ich auch ´ne runde um´s denkmal drehen....

gruß

michael


----------



## JENSeits (1. Juli 2013)

Ich hab hier 2 Bilder aus Willingen (leider ohne Action).
Einmal mit Tobi rumgammeln bevor man an der Stage dran ist.





Einmal nach der 2ten Stage - ich hasse Konditionsbolzen! 






LG Jens


----------



## CicliB (2. Juli 2013)

xerx schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hier mal ein Bild von der Aartalsperre Bad Wünnenberg



Hm, du meinst die Aabachtalsperre / Aabachsee?
Ist doch Trinkwasser


----------



## Waldwichtel (2. Juli 2013)

Heute nochmal bei schönstem Wetter verschiedene Setups für'n Cup am Wochenende getestet.


----------



## -Kiwi- (2. Juli 2013)

Yeah, Stylie-Waldi!


----------



## Waldwichtel (2. Juli 2013)

Musste mein Hope-Shirt mal Probe fahren.


----------



## -Kiwi- (2. Juli 2013)

Apropos, Gas to flat...
... da muss ich an einen Trail-Abschnitt in BadOe denken:








Da konnte man zwar normal runterheizen... aber ich zog auch "Gas to flat" vor! 

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Porta-Mike (2. Juli 2013)

moin!
 @_Kiwi_: nur die harten kommen in den garten....

ich war heute mit rzwodzwo unterwegs....






gruß

michael


----------



## -Kiwi- (2. Juli 2013)

Schön, Mike!

Wo ist das?


----------



## JENSeits (2. Juli 2013)

sieht echt top aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Porta-Mike (2. Juli 2013)

moin!
 @Kiwi: östlich lutternsche egge, höhe alter steinbruch.
 @Jens: danke 

gruß

michael


----------



## Xeleux (2. Juli 2013)

In der Ecke muss ich mein Cheetah auch mal wieder bewegen ... Schon lange nicht mehr dort gewesen


----------



## Flying_Elvis (6. Juli 2013)

Bilder vom HK-Cup 2013 Fortsetzung folgt....... 

So, hier eine kleine Bilderauswahl für das OWLer Forum. 590 Bilder hab ich gemacht, keins ist so gut wie die von Freesoul  aber ca. 400 sind ganz o.K.  die Restlichen lade ich dann in die Dropbox.

Das war mal ein richtig klasse Event, das hat irre Spaß gemacht. Endlich kennt man mal das Gesicht das hinter dem Nicknamen steht. 

So nu aber 



























































































































Ein schöner Rücken kann auch entzücken


----------



## -Kiwi- (6. Juli 2013)

Yeah, coole Bilder! 

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## the_Shot (6. Juli 2013)

ahhh, meeeehhhhhrrrr Pics! Sehr sehr geil, Danke!


----------



## kris. (6. Juli 2013)

sind doch schon gute bilder bei!


----------



## vogel23 (6. Juli 2013)

bin auch schon auf die videos gespannt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zyran (6. Juli 2013)




----------



## Surfjunk (6. Juli 2013)

So geil... Toole Bilder! 

Stell den Dropbox Download Link aber bitte in die Gruppe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ehrenfeld (6. Juli 2013)

kris. schrieb:


> sind doch schon gute bilder bei!



 auf jeden fall!


----------



## JENSeits (6. Juli 2013)

Sind doch prima geworden - Danke fürs fotografieren!
Schade das ich früher Weg musste, aber so ist das nunmal. Dann hat Hannes ja doch noch den Weg zu euch gefunden  
Glückwunsch an unsere 3 racer!  
Das Video schaffe ich evtl zum nächsten Wochenende - mal sehen  

LG Jens


----------



## Porta-Mike (9. Juli 2013)

moin!


schöne fotos vom hk-cup 

von heute:


















 @_Xeleux_: cheetah´s fühlen sich dort pudelwohl 

gruß

michael


----------



## RZWODZWO (9. Juli 2013)

Aber nur mit eingezogener Sattelstütze ;-))
Schön war es mal wieder!!!


----------



## chucki_bo (10. Juli 2013)

Das ist kurz vor der Lutterschen Egge oder?


----------



## Porta-Mike (10. Juli 2013)

moin!



> Das ist kurz vor der Lutterschen Egge oder?


von uns aus gesehen ist es kurz *nach* der lutternschen egge....

gruß

michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (12. Juli 2013)

Heute nach Feierabend schnell den Tag noch genutzt und seit Lichtjahren um Schnathorst den Wiehen befahren... Die Bedingungen sind zurzeit wirklich klasse....

Die Bilder sind aber aus dem Wohnzimmer am BarreTrail  Allerdings nur mit Handyknipse











Later
chucki_bo


----------



## RZWODZWO (12. Juli 2013)

Sehr nett  ;-)


----------



## JENSeits (12. Juli 2013)

Fein!  Ich wäre Heute auch gern los, war aber total platt.
Wir sollten Morgen Früh mal vor dem Mittag zusammen fahren gehen!


----------



## chucki_bo (12. Juli 2013)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Wir sollten Morgen Früh mal vor dem Mittag zusammen fahren gehen!



Tja, mit 2 Kindern wird das Zeitfenster (speziell samstags) doch arg eng. Für dieses WoE dürfte es das biketechnisch für mich bereits gewesen sein. 

Later


----------



## JENSeits (12. Juli 2013)

hmm


----------



## Wakasa (13. Juli 2013)

Ich war mal wieder in den Meller Bergen, hier ein paar Impressionen 
PS: Die Standart Pedale wurden Heute morgen durch DRM V8 ersetzt. 
Is zwar nich zu vergleichen mit euren Drahteseln samt Equipment aber mir machts nen Heiden spaß!


----------



## kris. (13. Juli 2013)

Wakasa schrieb:


> ... aber mir machts nen Heiden spaß!



und das ist die hauptsache!


----------



## Wakasa (13. Juli 2013)

Richtig 
Ich trau mich auch noch nich so ganz an die Sprünge, und bei steilen abfahrten is die Bremse auch derbe am Kreischen, aber mit jedem Ausritt wirds schneller und härter 

Ich kann euch echt die Meller Berge ans Herz legen, da sind sau viele Trails, teilweise mit Brücken, Sprüngen, S Kurven, steilen Abfahrten usw.

Das is so alles in der Umgebung der Ottoshöhe.

Das Highlite war aber Heute, ich mitten oben irgendwo im Wald, teilweise so steil das ich schieben musste nen längeres Stück. Und was kommt mir entgegen, 2 Roller 0_o


Und eins noch in eigener Interesse:
Ich hab hier mal nen Thread gelesen vonwegen Freundlichkeit gegenüber anderer Radfahrern/Joggern usw.
Wanderer, Jogger, alle nett am Grüßen, aber bei den Radlern keine Sau.


----------



## Porta-Mike (15. Juli 2013)

moin!

es ist zwar in niedersachsen, aber es war trotzden eine schöne tour heute .








gruß

michael


----------



## RZWODZWO (15. Juli 2013)

Sehr nett ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Porta-Mike (15. Juli 2013)

moin!

können wir ja freitag ´mal hinfahren .

gruß

michael


----------



## poekelz (16. Juli 2013)

@ Porta-Mike - das ist doch am Klippenturm (Rinteln), oder?

Da muss ich auch mal wieder hin.

Grüße
Frank


----------



## RZWODZWO (16. Juli 2013)

Porta-Mike schrieb:


> moin!
> 
> können wir ja freitag ´mal hinfahren .
> 
> ...



......niemals zu den Angelsachsen


----------



## Porta-Mike (16. Juli 2013)

moin!

@ poekelz: genau richtig!

@ RZWODZWO : angsthase 

gruß

michael


----------



## poekelz (16. Juli 2013)

Heute Morgen mal auf der ungefederten Streckbank unterwegs....


----------



## RZWODZWO (16. Juli 2013)

poekelz schrieb:


> Heute Morgen mal auf der ungefederten Streckbank unterwegs....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 255323



So wie es aussieht, mit dem Bus


----------



## the_Shot (17. Juli 2013)

Hier mal was von gestern mit NicoLaus in Portata


----------



## poekelz (17. Juli 2013)

...muss man da jetzt mit nem Doppelbrückenbomber rumfahren - wußte ich gar nicht


----------



## the_Shot (17. Juli 2013)

Ich weiß ja nicht wo Du Dich da so rumtreibst, aber an unserem Standort hat das Sinn gemacht. Klar kann man da auch mitm CC Hardtail rumschwucken, aber das macht ja auch keinen Spaß

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wiehenrenner (17. Juli 2013)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Hier mal was von gestern mit NicoLaus in Portata


 
Ey ihr Knalltüten das nächste mal nehmt ihr mich mit


----------



## wiehenrenner (17. Juli 2013)

So habe gestern das gute Wetter und die Elternzeit genutzt....


----------



## the_Shot (17. Juli 2013)

wiehenrenner schrieb:


> Ey ihr Knalltüten das nächste mal nehmt ihr mich mit



Ööhheyy, klaro kommste nächstes Mal mit


----------



## Nico Laus (17. Juli 2013)

poekelz schrieb:


> ...muss man da jetzt mit nem Doppelbrückenbomber rumfahren - wußte ich gar nicht



Federweg statt Fahrkönnen!


----------



## -Kiwi- (17. Juli 2013)

Seid ihr bei uns an der Piste gefahren?
Wie findest du die Strecke, @Nico Laus?

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## the_Shot (17. Juli 2013)

Jau, war bei Euch

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (17. Juli 2013)

@-Kiwi-, der obere Teil ist ein geiler Singletrail mit Ecken und Kanten. Nichts gelecktes und superflowiges, sondern richtig schön was zum "Arbeiten", in der Mitte dann schnell und flowig und ganz unten ein Dirtpark mit steigendem Schwierigkeitsgrad. Da musste ich echt schlucken, besonders als ich den letzten Drop in den Hang gesehen habe. Voll abgefahren! 

Insgesamt aber eine gute Herausforderung und für mich noch viel zu lernen.


----------



## Porta-Mike (17. Juli 2013)

moin!

von heute :






gruß

michael


----------



## the_Shot (18. Juli 2013)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> @_-Kiwi-_, der obere Teil ist ein geiler Singletrail mit Ecken und Kanten. Nichts gelecktes und superflowiges, sondern richtig schön was zum "Arbeiten", in der Mitte dann schnell und flowig und ganz unten ein Dirtpark mit steigendem Schwierigkeitsgrad. Da musste ich echt schlucken, besonders als ich den letzten Drop in den Hang gesehen habe. Voll abgefahren!
> 
> Insgesamt aber eine gute Herausforderung und für mich noch viel zu lernen.



Man, das ist Kiwi's Homespot


----------



## Nico Laus (18. Juli 2013)

Schon klar, ich schildere nur meine Eindrücke.


----------



## the_Shot (18. Juli 2013)

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## -Kiwi- (18. Juli 2013)

Alles klar. Bis hoffentlich demnächst mal.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## the_Shot (18. Juli 2013)

Auf jeden Fall!

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## JENSeits (18. Juli 2013)

Weil ichs einfach so geil find muss es auch hier rein 





Danke an Rischer fürs Foto!
LG Jens


----------



## -Kiwi- (18. Juli 2013)

Sehr geil! 
Dein neues Bike?! 

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## JENSeits (18. Juli 2013)

Jaaaaaaaaa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wiehenrenner (18. Juli 2013)

Viel Spass damit, die Wartezeit war ja nu auch lang genug


----------



## JENSeits (18. Juli 2013)

Danke 
Leider ja ...


----------



## Nico Laus (18. Juli 2013)

Haha durchgestylt von Kopf bis Fuß.  Da passt sogar das neue Bike dazu. 
Glückwunsch zum neuen Hobel und berichte mal was das Bike so kann.


----------



## -Kiwi- (19. Juli 2013)

Tolles Blau!


----------



## the_Shot (19. Juli 2013)

Ich muss mich meinen Vorrednern anschließen, da kommt garantiert nicht die Stylepolizei. Alles sehr stimmig:thumbup:. Ich wünsch Dir viel Spaß mit dem Rad und ich will hoffen, dass es genauso viel aushält wie das Spicy

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## JENSeits (19. Juli 2013)

willst du das ich in 2 Jahren wieder mit Defekten dastehe? 

Danke


----------



## kris. (19. Juli 2013)

sowas dachte ich mir auch grad. ich hoffe es hält mehr aus.


----------



## MUD´doc (19. Juli 2013)

Jawoll, Jens!!!
Schickes Gerät! Jetzt passt auch die andere Zeichnung 
Grüße


----------



## JENSeits (19. Juli 2013)

Genau - die prankt ja auch schon auf Auto und WoWa!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (19. Juli 2013)

...eben auf einer Wochenendeinläutungstour mit chucki_bo


----------



## JENSeits (19. Juli 2013)

Wo ist das entstanden?


----------



## chucki_bo (19. Juli 2013)

Zwischen LK Sender und Schnathorst. Der perfekte AM Weg bei 
25 Grad im schattigen Laubwald. 

MTB.....  Soul.....


----------



## Porta-Mike (19. Juli 2013)

moin!

@ poekelz: 

genauso haben rzwodzwo und ich es gemacht...ein perfekter tag....






gruß

michael


----------



## -Kiwi- (19. Juli 2013)

Sehr schön!


----------



## poekelz (20. Juli 2013)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Wo ist das entstanden?



Nordseite Richtung Schnathorst...kleine Erholung nach dem wir den 70s Trail gefahren und anschließend wieder hochgekeult sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (20. Juli 2013)

Hier ein paar Impressionen von der heutigen Tour mit Vogel. Bald fällt dier 100er Marke.


----------



## vogel23 (20. Juli 2013)

Schöne bilder waldi!!!!!!


----------



## Surfjunk (20. Juli 2013)

Reife Leistung!


----------



## Surfjunk (20. Juli 2013)

Wir waren heute auch kurz los und haben die Klassiker rund um Lübbecke abgefahren


----------



## Waldwichtel (20. Juli 2013)

... mit Neo, meinem persönlichen HK-Albtraum!


----------



## kris. (22. Juli 2013)

Von der kurzen Bergtrainingsrunde heute.


----------



## Sado-Uwe (22. Juli 2013)

Hier ein paar Bilder von gestern aus meiner Gegend:
























Und vorige Woche hat hier wohl jemand versucht mit einem Rundballen Kornkreise zu ziehen:




























Sado-Uwe


----------



## Lumino (22. Juli 2013)

Das Bild hat ja hier wohl jeder schon mal geknipst oder? =D
Samstag morgen vonner Lutternschen Egge und zurück... Meinem Cousin hats gereicht


----------



## criscross (22. Juli 2013)

kris. schrieb:


> Von der kurzen Bergtrainingsrunde heute.



nicht schlecht fürn Yeti, 
bei den Temperaturen


----------



## Ehrenfeld (23. Juli 2013)

Wir waren gestern noch in der ähnlichen Ecke unterwegs... ICB-Duo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (23. Juli 2013)

wenn das mal nicht unterhalb vom Hermann ist...


----------



## Ehrenfeld (23. Juli 2013)

isses  viermal sind wir hoch


----------



## Surfjunk (23. Juli 2013)

On Tour in Stromberg. 

I Love this Place


----------



## klubhead (26. Juli 2013)

Ba dann will ich auch mal was beisteuern. Letztes Wochenende am Rande des Industriegebiet Bünde ennigloh steht ne kleine feime bmx/MTB Strecke. Sohn übt schon mal für den Wald 










Gesendet von meinem LT18i mit Tapatalk 2






Gruß

Martin


----------



## Ehrenfeld (26. Juli 2013)

gestern abend


----------



## wiehenrenner (26. Juli 2013)

Hey Martin, dein Sohn fährt in die falsche Richtung 

Bin mit meinem Kurzen auch öfter da. Überlegen gerade ihm nen BMX zu kaufen. Mit dem 20 Zoll MTB ist das recht zäh dort.


----------



## chucki_bo (26. Juli 2013)

Ich hatte gestern auch noch den Drang auf eine schöne Feierabendrunde ... Hochsommer 





Later
chucki_bo


----------



## klubhead (26. Juli 2013)

wiehenrenner schrieb:


> Hey Martin, dein Sohn fährt in die falsche Richtung
> .



Zuerst durfte er nur wenn man draufkommt die mitte mit den kleinen Hügeln ntehmen. Jetzt fährt er schon links nachdem paar Teenager mit ihren bmx da durchgeflogen sind. Er will auch schon komplett versuchen, aber mit seinen 5 Jahren packt er die rechte Seite mit den Grossen einfach noch nicht 





Kriege jetzt schon immer bissle schweiß wenn die Pedale auf den kuppen mal aufsetzen. Aber er fährt erstmal sicher da durch, und die Richtung, das kannst du mal mit ihm diskutieren falls man such mal trifft 

Gesendet von meinem LT18i mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Asio (28. Juli 2013)

wo is das den im Industriegebiet? Is mir so garnich bekannt der Track.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klubhead (28. Juli 2013)

wenn du von der hansastr ins Industriegebiet rein fährst,  bis zum eros (ist halt ein markanter punkt  ) dann links in die Straße und nächste rechts rein. bis ganz zum ende runter, da ist ein wendekreis für die Lkws,  gerade aus weiter ca 150m, schon biste da.

Wohne jetzt über 6 jahre in ennigloh und habe den Parcour erst vor 2 Monaten durch blöden Zufall entdeckt. 

Gehört zu irgendeinem Verein oder so. Letztens waren welche aus bi und gt da mit kleineren motorcross mopeds.






Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lumino (31. Juli 2013)

@Freesoul: Spitzen Bild!  Immer die Digicam dabei?

Möcht mich dann hier auch mal verewigen: vorhin Runde Wartturm und Barretrail


----------



## JENSeits (31. Juli 2013)

Dann kennste ja auch diese Ecke:






Jetzt mit 150er Reverb, 175er SLX und halbwegs gekürzten Leitungen  Morgen kommen dann noch 1-2 Änderungen 


LG Jens


----------



## chucki_bo (1. August 2013)

... und Marsh Guard nach 4 Wochen Trockenheit


----------



## Ehrenfeld (1. August 2013)

Bin schon oft mit Foto-Equipment unterwegs, hier ist's aber ein Handybild 



Lumino schrieb:


> @Freesoul: Spitzen Bild!  Immer die Digicam dabei?
> 
> Möcht mich dann hier auch mal verewigen: vorhin Runde Wartturm und Barretrail


----------



## JENSeits (1. August 2013)

den wollte ich jetzt aber mal montieren ... 
Jetzt mit Muddy Mary vorne, Hans Dampf hinten und Syntace SuperLock Sattelklemme. Die Beiden Reifen sind tubeless, nur der Hans möchte nicht recht aufgepumpt werden .. 
Achja, 2-fach Kabelführung kam vom Hans von Carver kostenfrei hinterher als Zubehör! 

LG Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kiwi- (1. August 2013)

Wieviel wiegt dein ICB jetzt?

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## JENSeits (2. August 2013)

Uff, ich kanns dir nicht sagen. Vielleicht findet sich demnächst mal ne Möglichkeit es an die Waage zuhängen.  Hauptsache es rennt und hält


----------



## -Kiwi- (2. August 2013)

Wichtige Adresse in OWL:







Mache desöfteren 'nen Ausritt dahin. Feinste Wurst vom Holzkohlegrill! 

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Zyran (2. August 2013)

Top Laden, ist berühmt für seine Bratwurst


----------



## RZWODZWO (3. August 2013)

Zyran schrieb:


> Top Laden, ist berühmt für seine Bratwurst




Die Wurst gibts heute Abend zu Hause ganz lecker vom Grill


----------



## Rafterman86 (3. August 2013)

6 Stunden Ribs auf dem Smoker und das Bike wieder flott gemacht. So schmeckt der Sommer;-)


----------



## the_Shot (4. August 2013)

enjoy riding mit @Waldwichtel 

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## -Kiwi- (4. August 2013)

Top! 

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Nico Laus (4. August 2013)

Super! Waldi ist auch auf DH-Bikes umgestiegen: lang, flach, schnell


----------



## Waldwichtel (4. August 2013)

So ungefähr! 

... war im Bikepark Hüllhorst meine ich. Zumindest müsste Jens da zu den Locals gehören.  Ist aber echt spaßig. Mit den Dingern bin ich schon vor 25 Jahren gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (5. August 2013)

Die Dinger kenne ich nicht ... Es war wohl eher Potts Park!


----------



## Waldwichtel (5. August 2013)

Wie Du kennst die nicht?!  ... ist doch praktisch vor der Haustür.


----------



## Nico Laus (5. August 2013)

Sonniges Willingen vom Ettelsberg aus. Links ist der Starthügel der DH - sieht auf dem Panorama so mickrig aus.


----------



## Surfjunk (5. August 2013)

Klasse Bild


----------



## -Kiwi- (5. August 2013)

Sehr schön!


----------



## klubhead (6. August 2013)

the_Shot schrieb:


> enjoy riding mit @Waldwichtel Anhang anzeigen 256500
> 
> send from slaughterhouse



fully's werden auch voll überschätzt. 

Gruß von nem bünder aus dem urlaub bei Heidelberg (BW) 











wenn ich nen helm dabei gehabt hätte,  wäre es mein erster downhill geworden 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## kris. (6. August 2013)




----------



## the_Shot (6. August 2013)

Sehr geil


----------



## Nico Laus (14. August 2013)

Foddohs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wiehenrenner (14. August 2013)

Ja sehr geil. Wenn ich auf deinen Lenker gucke würde ich meinen die Bilder sind älter als vom letzten Sonntag


----------



## Nico Laus (14. August 2013)

Stimmt. Sind von vorletztem So und aus Willi. Passen zeitlich zum Panorama da oben.


----------



## JENSeits (15. August 2013)

Coole Fotos! Sehen nicht ganz unprofessionell aus 
Gute Gefahren


----------



## Ehrenfeld (15. August 2013)

Grüße aus Whistler  Foto vom Top Of The World Trail mit 1500 Tiefenmetern am Stück.


----------



## -Kiwi- (15. August 2013)

Geil! 

Viel Spaß noch!


----------



## the_Shot (15. August 2013)

klasse Aussicht, Neid pur

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jance (15. August 2013)

Hier auch mal eine Impression von meiner Feierabendrunde die oft von  Bismarck Turm Herford  zu Bismarckturm Bad Salzuflen geht. Das Highlight der  Runde ist immer der Rückweg über Hühner Wiem und Hasenkanzel 
Gruß an alle, Jan


----------



## wiehenrenner (15. August 2013)

Schönes Swoop! 
Wie biste mit dem Ding zufrieden?


----------



## Jance (15. August 2013)

Hätte nie gedacht, das ich mit dem Swoop so viel Spass habe zumal es im Vergleich zum meinem alten AM doch rel. Kopflastig durch die 36´er Gabel ist. Absenkung der Gabel auf 140mm brauche ich zB. überhaupt nicht. Leider habe ich noch keine Parkerfahrung aber Heckträger für meine alte A Klasse ist in Sicht. Gabel und Heck schlagen bei 65 psi und Sprüngen von ca. 1m Hhöhe ins flat nicht durch bei vollem Federweg den ich nutze.
Ich kann nur sagen, TOP


----------



## wiehenrenner (15. August 2013)

Habe in Willingen jemanden gesehen der damit auch das Roadgap am Wilddieb springt. Also der Hobel kann was ab


----------



## Jance (15. August 2013)

wiehenrenner schrieb:


> Habe in Willingen jemanden gesehen der damit auch das Roadgap am Wilddieb springt. Also der Hobel kann was ab


----------



## Nico Laus (15. August 2013)

Das Whistler Foto ist grandios! Viel Spaß da drüben!

Links im Hintergrund zeigt der Berg uns "Krauts" den Mittelfinger.


----------



## -Kiwi- (17. August 2013)

Hi.

Ein Bild von der Tour heute:
(von Links nach Rechts: the_Shot, cauw, -Kiwi-, Rischer, wiehenrenner, JENSeits, Nico Laus und unten Heiko)
"Nippelspanner" war auch dabei, aber zu dem Zeitpunkt des Fotos schon wieder auf dem Heimweg.







Hat super Spaß gemacht!

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Rischer (17. August 2013)

Übelst


----------



## -Kiwi- (17. August 2013)

Oh, den müssen wir aber noch mit rüber nehmen... 


Hi.

Ein Bild von der Tour heute:
(von Links nach Rechts: the_Shot, cauw, -Kiwi-, Rischer, wiehenrenner, JENSeits, Nico Laus und unten Heiko)
"Nippelspanner" war auch dabei, aber zu dem Zeitpunkt des Fotos schon wieder auf dem Heimweg.







Hat super Spaß gemacht!

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## JENSeits (17. August 2013)

War ne geile Runde!
Und das Ziel des Fotos hat auch gewirkt - ich seh ein wenig schüchtern aus! 

Danke dir Kiwi nochmal fürs guiden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_Shot (17. August 2013)

Hat sich echt gelohnt heut Morgen auf zu stehen. Sehr sehr geile Runde, Dankeschön Kiwi!:thumbup:

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## JENSeits (17. August 2013)

und Sascha, sie haben sogar unser Lied gespielt!


----------



## the_Shot (17. August 2013)

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## -Kiwi- (17. August 2013)

Gerne, Jungs.


----------



## kris. (17. August 2013)

"wake me up before you go, go" ?!


----------



## the_Shot (17. August 2013)

Ne Kris, "Nichts ist für die Ewigkeit"


----------



## cauw (18. August 2013)

Auch von mir danke an Kiwi, war ne nette Runde und Truppe.


----------



## Surfjunk (18. August 2013)

Style Test des Mini-Enduros heute im Garten, North-Shore-Style


----------



## kris. (18. August 2013)

dein kurzer hats schon gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kiwi- (18. August 2013)

Super!


----------



## Ehrenfeld (19. August 2013)

Die Whistler-Berichterstattung (die ihr hoffentlich alle auf der Startseite gelesen habt ) geht zuende, heute waren wir nochmal eine Runde fahren.

A-Line Premiere, ein unglaublicher Trail. 



 





Dann hats mich leider kurz vor Ende des zweiten Runs geschmissen...bisschen lädiert, aber nix wildes, soweit ich meinen Körper einschätzen kann.


----------



## -Kiwi- (19. August 2013)

Fett!


----------



## Nico Laus (19. August 2013)

Dicke Jumps!


----------



## crossboss (19. August 2013)

Samstag bei der _Tegernseehütte_. Per Pedes!


----------



## -Kiwi- (19. August 2013)

Herrlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lumino (19. August 2013)

Jetzt weiß ich wo Surfjunk wohnt...  Grüße aus Obernbeck 
Müssen mal ne runde durchn Wiehen wa?


----------



## Surfjunk (19. August 2013)

Lumino schrieb:


> Jetzt weiß ich wo Surfjunk wohnt...  Grüße aus Obernbeck
> Müssen mal ne runde durchn Wiehen wa?



Ha! Weist du nicht 

Das Foto ist nicht vor meiner Tür entstanden... aber in meiner Strasse 

Schick mal Pm.

Samstag wollen wir zur Hasenkanzel, dann kommst du mal mit und wir zeigen dem Cube mal wo der Hase den Zipfel hat


----------



## -Kiwi- (22. August 2013)

Von heute (Sorry für die Unschärfe).
Wer weiß, wo ich war?!







Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## kris. (22. August 2013)

Im Wald?!


----------



## JENSeits (22. August 2013)

Da sind wir doch auch vorbei gekommen. Hattest du Handwerkszeug dabei?


----------



## Ehrenfeld (22. August 2013)

ich weiß es. das ist die stelle rechts, die ich mich beim ersten mal nicht per Bunnyhop getraut hab


----------



## Surfjunk (22. August 2013)

Wiehen, kurz vor der Glasskapelle aber auf der anderen Seite.
In Blickrichtung fängt eine cooler Trail an.


----------



## -Kiwi- (22. August 2013)

Ja, genau! Ihr habt Recht. 

  @JENSeits:
Handwerkszeug?!


----------



## Nico Laus (22. August 2013)

Jens hätte wohl gerne eine Landung reingeschaufelt.


----------



## Rafterman86 (22. August 2013)

Freesoul schrieb:


> ich weiß es. das ist die stelle rechts, die ich mich beim ersten mal nicht per Bunnyhop getraut hab


 
Poser!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tristero (23. August 2013)

crossboss schrieb:


> Samstag bei der _Tegerseehütte_. Per Pedes!



Schick. Warste am Kreuz?


----------



## JENSeits (23. August 2013)

@ Kiwi: Du wolltest dir da doch etwas schaffen, ein wenig in die Luft gehen!


----------



## -Kiwi- (23. August 2013)

Ach, jetzt weiß ich Becheid. 
Ne, das war woanders. Ein paar km weiter. 
Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## crossboss (23. August 2013)

@ Tristero 
Yo am Gipfelkreuz. An der Hütte gabs natürlich ne kleine Stärkung für die Familie. Auf dem 2 .Gipfel gegenüber mußte man dann noch richtig klettern.
Und mußte natürlich_ oben Tegernseeerhütte _heißen!


----------



## JENSeits (24. August 2013)

Nabend zusammen!
Liebe Grüße aus dem Süden 








LG Jens


----------



## -Kiwi- (25. August 2013)

Sehr geil, Jens!
Viel Spaß noch!

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Tristero (25. August 2013)

crossboss schrieb:


> @ Tristero
> Yo am Gipfelkreuz. An der Hütte gabs natürlich ne kleine Stärkung für die Familie. Auf dem 2 .Gipfel gegenüber mußte man dann noch richtig klettern.
> Und mußte natürlich_ oben Tegernseeerhütte _heißen!



Gute Gegend. Muss mal wieder hin.


----------



## Tier (27. August 2013)

Endlich mal wieder Zeit gefunden um das Berchmoped mal wieder ein wenig durch den Wald zu schieben. 
War erstaunlich wenig los. 


























Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## -Kiwi- (27. August 2013)

Sehr schöne Pics!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (27. August 2013)

Tier schrieb:


> Gruß,
> Tobi



  

Eines der schönsten Bilder die ich bis jetzt von der Kanzel aus gesehen habe!


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (28. August 2013)

Gute Wahl beim Dämpfer Tobi!


----------



## DaCrazyP (28. August 2013)

Echt super Fotos! Extra eine Spiegelreflex mitgeschleppt?


----------



## Tier (28. August 2013)

Danke Jungs! 

Die Bilder sind mit Spiegelreflex gemacht. 
Mit ner ordentlichen Kompakten wären die Bilder aber auch nicht unbedingt schlechter. 
Die Nachbearbeitung der RAW's macht viel aus.
Da wir hier nicht in der Fotocommunity oder sonstwas sind mach ichs dann meist so:
Da liegt dann der Focus nicht auf _"genauso hat es für den Fotografen ausgesehen"_, sondern eher auf _"ui hübsch Natur. Jetzt hab ich Bock auf Wald!"_ 






Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## poekelz (29. August 2013)

Kommt zwar längst nicht an die zuvor geposteten Bilder von Tier ran, aber ich war heute auch unterwegs:


----------



## Burner811 (29. August 2013)

Wo ist das?  Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor....hm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (29. August 2013)

Das Foto hat was  

Echt gut....


----------



## mille_plateaux (29. August 2013)

poekelz schrieb:


> Kommt zwar längst nicht an die zuvor geposteten Bilder von Tier ran, aber ich war heute auch unterwegs:



jaja, wenn die Wandersleut' nur nich' immer vor die Räder liefen...haste den aufgebahrten Tünnes selbst erlegt?

's sind ja echt mehr geworden in den letzten Jahren und der Hermannsweg hat offenbar gut Konjunktur. Selbst die Kollegen, die sonst nur mit Bier und Bratwurst zu Outdooraktivitäten verführt werden konnten, sind heuer große Teile des Wegs abgewandert, aber es geht ja nebenher meist eh' deutlich schöner und ich ich empfinde das Nebeneinander von Wanderern und Radlern hier im Teuto doch als ziemlich entspannt. Hoffentlich bleibt's so...

Anyway, sehr schönes Bild, super aber auch die 'Variantenstudie' vom/n Tier. ....

p.s.: is' 'n Ehrenmal am Hermann in Oerlinghausen für die armen Tröpfe eines spez. Regiments, die 1914/18 in's Gras gebissen haben....


----------



## JENSeits (30. August 2013)

Nabend zusammen! Habe noch was aus Davos zum nachliefern:





Mehr gibts im verlinkten Thread in meiner Signatur 

LG aus Sölden
Jens


----------



## JENSeits (30. August 2013)

Noch etwas aus der Nähe von Freiburg ..


----------



## wiehenrenner (1. September 2013)

Schöne Bilder Jens!


----------



## xerx (1. September 2013)

Bilder der Bike-Arena Tour Nr.27  Willingen


----------



## the_Shot (1. September 2013)

Mal schnell das neue Arbeitsgerät durch den Bielefelder Norden geprügelt. Dank der Onza Ibexe  macht das Kurvenkratzen noch mehr Spaß 
Trotz tubeless ist der Rollwiederstand enorm hoch die Rundlinge werden wohl an meinen DH'ler kommen



send from slaughterhouse


----------



## kris. (1. September 2013)

hast du den ibex dh drauf?
für allround bin ich mit dem ibex fr eigentlich ganz zufrieden.


----------



## the_Shot (1. September 2013)

Jo, sind die DH in 55'er Mischung. Im Gegensatz zur Rubber Queen in Black Chilli sind das wahre Gripmonster. Vom Rollwiederstand her bin ich auch verwöhnt, hatte vorher nen Conti MK Racesport in 2,2 hinten drauf, auch tubeless. Der rollt natürlich leichter als der Ibex in 2,4, ich werd mich dran gewöhnen


----------



## wiehenrenner (2. September 2013)

Beim Rahmen musste ich schon genauer hinsehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (2. September 2013)

Du bist also gut zufrieden mit den Onzas Sascha?  Freut mich!
Ich hab noch ein Bildchen von Gestern:





LG Jens


----------



## -Kiwi- (3. September 2013)

Wunderschön!
Viel Spaß noch!

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## the_Shot (3. September 2013)

Moin Jens, bin mit den Onzas voll zufrieden, Danke nochmal! Bin echt mal auf die Videos von deinem Roadtrip gespannt

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## JENSeits (3. September 2013)

Danke Kiwi!  

Danke dir auch für den fairen Tausch  Ich bin auch schon gespannt - bin mir überhaupt nicht sicher wie Ichs gestalten soll und wann ich dafür Zeit finde. Sitze Grad in der Ochsenkopfgondel, Letzte Bikestation für den Trip. Eine Nacht beim Lord Helmchen pennen und dann ab auf die Autobahn nach Hause.

LG Jens


----------



## crossboss (3. September 2013)

Unterwegs mit Freunden aus " M", mit Ihrem FeuerwehrWomo




dann unterwegs mit dem Bike in der *Brenta* Italien


----------



## Flying_Elvis (3. September 2013)

Nichts los heute in Winterberg, dafür null Wartezeit am Lift.

















hat richtig Spass gemacht, leider ist ja einiges gesperrt wegen der Bautätigkeit. Egal


----------



## Tier (3. September 2013)

Geile Fotos!
Besonders die Bilder aus dem tiefen Süden machen mich etwas neidisch. 
Aber wirklich nur etwas. Ein ganz...klein..wenig..

...




Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## -Kiwi- (4. September 2013)

Tolle Fotos aus Italien!


----------



## crossboss (4. September 2013)

@ flying elvis 
Danke für die Reifendichtmittellieferung. Ich hol sie mir dann demnächst  bei Wolfi ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (4. September 2013)

_Molvenosee in den  Brenta_ Dolomiten von oben


----------



## Ehrenfeld (4. September 2013)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Moin Jens, bin mit den Onzas voll zufrieden, Danke nochmal! Bin echt mal auf die Videos von deinem Roadtrip gespannt
> 
> send from slaughterhouse



Apropos Onzas...braucht jemand noch einen Satz günstiger? Die passenden Laufräder hätte ich auch noch. 

[/werbung]


----------



## freetourer (4. September 2013)

Freesoul schrieb:


> Apropos Onzas...braucht jemand noch einen Satz günstiger? Die passenden Laufräder hätte ich auch noch.
> 
> [/werbung]



Alter Spammer ! 

Melde ich sofort den Admins.

JEEEEEEEEENNNNNNNS !


----------



## Ehrenfeld (4. September 2013)

hier kaufts ja eh keiner!


----------



## nippelspanner (6. September 2013)

crossboss schrieb:


> ....mit Ihrem FeuerwehrWomo



Wie geil!
Was man mit Flex, Schweißgerät und einer Familienpackung Autospachtel nicht alles hinbekommt...!


----------



## crossboss (6. September 2013)

Ja echt geil das Teil , haben die selbst umgebaut. Peter hat guten TÜV
Aber 20 Liter Diesel und immer schön locker bleiben am Gas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tier (7. September 2013)

Da Zeit momentan mal wieder Mangelware ist wurde die Fahrt zum Kaffeeröster mit ner kurzen Runde über Kleinenbremen verbunden.
Leider war das Licht heut nicht so prall zum knipsen...
















Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## Nico Laus (8. September 2013)

Super Foddos!


----------



## the_Shot (8. September 2013)

Hab heut nen Geist gesehn  Wer weiß wo wir waren?



Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## criscross (8. September 2013)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Hab heut nen Geist gesehn  Wer weiß wo wir waren?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 258674
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2



hat slango abgenommen


----------



## the_Shot (9. September 2013)

Ist nicht Slango, ist der Wiehenrenner

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## poekelz (9. September 2013)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Hab heut nen Geist gesehn  Wer weiß wo wir waren?



Im Wiehen?

Auf dem Weg zur Klippe?


----------



## wiehenrenner (9. September 2013)

Nope ;-)


----------



## chucki_bo (9. September 2013)

Wiehen - Flowtrail also unterer (2. Teil) vom Turm runter ??


----------



## the_Shot (9. September 2013)

Leider nein gaanz andere Richtung

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nico Laus (9. September 2013)

Table an der HK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_Shot (9. September 2013)

Richtig 100 Gummipunkte und eine Bodenprobe gratis

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nico Laus (9. September 2013)

Haste dich überfahren lassen?


----------



## the_Shot (10. September 2013)

Mich überfahren? Ich bitte Dich, der wäre an mir zerschellt

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## JENSeits (10. September 2013)

Haha sehr gut Sascha! 

Ich hab da noch etwas vom Roadtrip.. 





Den Reisebericht gibt es hier zu lesen: 
Klick mich Klick mich Klick mich Klick mich

LG Jens


----------



## Surfjunk (10. September 2013)

Hammerbild Jens


----------



## wiehenrenner (10. September 2013)

Klasse Bild Jens, überhaupt coole Aktion!


----------



## -Kiwi- (10. September 2013)

Super!


----------



## the_Shot (10. September 2013)

Klasse Pic Jens! Auch die Impressionen von Cross Boss und Tier sind super. Macht bei dem trüben Wetter richtig Bock aufs radeln


----------



## JENSeits (10. September 2013)

Danke euch  Mehr wie gesagt im Thread drüben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (15. September 2013)

der Vatti war heute auch mal wieder unterwegs.... Gar nicht so einfach mit Selbstauslöser 









Nette Grüße an den  @nippelspanner 

chucki_bo


----------



## nippelspanner (15. September 2013)

Danke!
Sind doch schöne Pics geworden.


----------



## Surfjunk (15. September 2013)

Der Andere Vatti  war dann heute das erste mal mit der Mutti unterwegs und hat sie den Wiehen hochgescheucht. 

Das Zesty läuft gut.
Stelle es mal die Tage hier vor.


----------



## the_Shot (15. September 2013)

Wenn der Vatti mit der Mutti...


----------



## the_Shot (15. September 2013)

Jörg, haste den Timer gestellt und bist dann wir ein wilder los gerauscht, oder haste mit ner Lichtschranke gearbeitet?

Fürs erste Mal sind die Pics voll OK


----------



## chucki_bo (15. September 2013)

Timer auf 10s. Länger ist schlecht mit der inneren Uhr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (15. September 2013)

Das Zesty sieht schnell aus.


----------



## chucki_bo (15. September 2013)

2 hab ich noch 

Märchenwald









... ich hör schon auf


----------



## Surfjunk (15. September 2013)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> 2 hab ich noch
> 
> Märchenwald
> 
> ...



...mal abgesehen vom Rad  hat das Foto was


----------



## SofusCorn (15. September 2013)

Ein hoch auf Fotofilter .
Snapseed werd ich jetzt auch mal ausprobieren. Bisher nutz ich nur Picsart.


----------



## slang (15. September 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Der Andere Vatti  war dann heute das erste mal mit der Mutti unterwegs und hat sie den Wiehen hochgescheucht.
> 
> Das Zesty läuft gut.
> Stelle es mal die Tage hier vor.



Bei dem Foto sieht nicht nur das Lapierre sehr gut aus


----------



## Surfjunk (15. September 2013)

slang schrieb:


> Bei dem Foto sieht nicht nur das Lapierre sehr gut aus



Ja du hast recht....


...das S-Works macht auch als Nebendarsteller eine gute Figur


----------



## slang (15. September 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Ja du hast recht....
> 
> 
> ...das S-Works macht auch als Nebendarsteller eine gute Figur



Spacko


----------



## Lumino (19. September 2013)

Hey cool, das Zesty ist schon fertig... TOP!
Und dein Frau guckt so relaxxt, als wenn das ne Leichtigkeit ist, da hoch zufahren... Voll das gestrampel ey... Oo
@_chucki_bo_ Das hochkant-Bild find ich auch klasse. Wo ist das, wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## chucki_bo (20. September 2013)

Das Bild wurde am Sender bei LK gemacht. Auf der sog. "Pump-Strecke"...


----------



## crossboss (20. September 2013)

auf ner kleinen Entspannungsrunde am Nachmittag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OWL_Biker (20. September 2013)

Richtig schönes Bike!  Erinnert mich an das Giant Reign, nur in schön.


----------



## crossboss (23. September 2013)

@ OWL Biker Mille grazie!

Samstag mit Maik auf dem Rückweg vom _Hermännchen_ beim BIni vorbei. Leider wieder zu

Der _Herwech f_eiert wohl immer noch Scheidungsnachwehen.


----------



## JENSeits (23. September 2013)

nochmal der Gaissalpsee, klasse Natur und unvergessliche Erinnerungen!





mehr in meinem Reisebericht, Videos kommen noch dieses Jahr ... 

LG Jens


----------



## Nico Laus (23. September 2013)

wow!


----------



## Amokles (25. September 2013)

sorry für die meise quali


----------



## JENSeits (25. September 2013)

sieht sehr stark nach GoPro Videoschnappschuss aus, das kenn ich. Sieht aber gut aus!


----------



## DaCrazyP (25. September 2013)

Ist es auch. In 720p. Mit 1080 wäre es vielleicht etwas besser geworden.


----------



## kris. (26. September 2013)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Videos kommen noch dieses Jahr ...
> 
> LG Jens



wer´s glaubt...


----------



## JENSeits (26. September 2013)

:d


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (26. September 2013)

Der Geroldsee bei Mittenwald.

Mehr gibts hier.


----------



## JENSeits (27. September 2013)

kris. schrieb:


> wer´s glaubt...



das vorsortieren und benennen geht munter weiter .... 
damit es nicht ganz offtopic wird, unser Shuttlebus für Freiburg!





LG Jens


----------



## -Kiwi- (27. September 2013)

Den Platz optimal genutzt!


----------



## wosch (28. September 2013)

Amokles schrieb:


> sorry für die meise quali



Die Quali ist schlecht, der Trail traumhaft!
Ist das dort, wo der Waldbesitzer per Schild am Beginn freundlich darum bittet, den Trail *nicht* zu benutzen...? Teuto, bei Steinhagen?


----------



## OWL_Biker (28. September 2013)

Ist bei Steinhagen wenn ich mich nicht irre, aber seit wann ist da oder wann war da ein Schild???


----------



## JENSeits (28. September 2013)

darf das hier auch, oder soll ichs lieber raus lassen?  Eure ehrliche Meinung bitte!

habs mal rausgenommen, war etwas zu euphorisch 

Danke wolfi  


LG Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi (28. September 2013)

Wenns nen schönes auto wäre...

send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## criscross (28. September 2013)

OWL_Biker schrieb:


> Ist bei Steinhagen wenn ich mich nicht irre, aber seit wann ist da oder wann war da ein Schild???



Die Schilder hängen da jetzt seit ca. 2 Wochen, 

so das auch der letzte blinde den Trail findet


----------



## Amokles (29. September 2013)

ohne die schilder hätte ich den nie gefunden. ist aber wirklich traumhauft das ding. wer auch immer den gebaut hat versteht mal was davon das gelände zu nutzen.


----------



## criscross (29. September 2013)




----------



## kris. (29. September 2013)

"denken sie NICHT an den blauen elefanten!"


----------



## wosch (30. September 2013)

Leider sind da schon schwere Maschinen im Anmarsch und haben begonnen den unteren Teil zu fällen. Nicht mehr lange, und auch dieser Trail gehört der Vergangenheit an.
Ich jedenfalls weiß was ich in den nächsten paar schönen Tagen noch machen werde...


----------



## Amokles (30. September 2013)

also, ich hab da am samstag noch keine großen maschienen gesehen. du meinst bestimmt die "Freeride" strecke weiter richtung steinhagen. da steht allerdings tatsächlich nicht mehr viel.... als ich dort vorbeifuhr war der harvester voll zugange. nichtnur fichten sondern auch riesige bichen.


fällt nur mier das auf?

gerade jetzt im spätsommer ist mir an vielen stellen im teuto aufgefallen dass die maschienen absolut gnadelos die hänge rasieren und dabei nichts als völliges ödland hinterlassen.  das ist ja eigentlich nichts neues, aber so schlimm wie dieses jahr hab ich es noch nie empfunden


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (1. Oktober 2013)

Liegt wahrscheinlich an den Holzlieferungsverträgen, die vom Land NRW abgeschlossen wurden, obwohl von vornherein klar war, dass niemals so viel Holz geliefert werden kann über so viele Jahre.


----------



## SofusCorn (1. Oktober 2013)

Tja, irgendwo müssen doch die Pellets her für die ökologisch richtige Beheizung. Dafür muss der Wald weichen.


----------



## wosch (1. Oktober 2013)

*Das *ist die Wahrheit:
http://www1.wdr.de/themen/politik/holzklage148.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funkenritter (3. Oktober 2013)

Moin alle zusammen,
habe gestern mit einem Urlaubstag das schöne Wetter genutzt. Mit dem Zug ging es ab Melle zur Porta Westfalica und von dort zurück, durchs Wiehengebirge, zum Ausgangspunkt. Zum guten Wetter kam noch hinzu das man fast ganz allein im Wald war .


----------



## funkenritter (3. Oktober 2013)

Habe mir zeit gelassen mit Pausen und kurzen Abstecher zur Porta Kanzel etwa 5 1/2 Std. Bin viel auf dem Wittekindsweg gefahren aber auch einige der paralell verlaufenden Trails.
Gruß funkenritter


----------



## chucki_bo (5. Oktober 2013)

Inspiriert von Tier hab ich die Bildbearbeitung entdeckt.... Macht Spaß 





Later
chucki_bo


----------



## poekelz (6. Oktober 2013)

Rasier dir mal die Beine oder retuschier das Fell aufm Schienenbein weg, das mach den ganzen Kontrast kaputt


----------



## wolfi (6. Oktober 2013)

poekelz schrieb:


> Rasier dir mal die Beine


Uhhhh...Warum?



send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## the_Shot (7. Oktober 2013)

Ich war gestern bei feinstem Wetter mal ohne Liftunterstützung unterwegs und hab die kleine schwarze ausgeführt


----------



## Nico Laus (7. Oktober 2013)

Schön gemacht! Kudos to you auf Strava. 

Ist der Lenker vom Tues? Welchen hast du dort montiert?


----------



## poekelz (7. Oktober 2013)

...mal wieder die gute alte "Neue Mühle Runde" gefahren und die Frühnebelstimmung per Tannenzapfenstativ eingefangen.


----------



## the_Shot (7. Oktober 2013)

Klasse Bild Frank!

Ron, richtig ist der Lenker vom Tues. Im Augenblick fahr ich da den Fatboy drauf, wollte mal was mit weniger rise probieren. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (7. Oktober 2013)

Red Bull Rampage Winner 2025


----------



## Amokles (7. Oktober 2013)




----------



## slang (7. Oktober 2013)

Hm,
entweder ist das bild nicht aktuell oder nen bissel viel Photoshop.


----------



## OWL_Biker (7. Oktober 2013)

In jedem Fall sehr geiles Bild!


----------



## JENSeits (7. Oktober 2013)

dürfte aus dem Frühjahr stammen ...


----------



## Amokles (8. Oktober 2013)

joa, das bild is schon was älter. april 2012 meine ich. ich finds aber so geil, das ich es einfach nochmal herzeigen wollte um ein bisschen lob abzusahnen

und gephotoshoped ist da übrigends garnicht so viel. nur wegen der starken bewölkung  kontrast und farben ein wenig angehoben. diese flauschige unschärfe kam wie von selbst. ist übrigends mit meinem alten iphone 4 geschossen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nippelspanner (11. Oktober 2013)

Da Reiseberichte / Urlaubsfotos ja voll im Trend liegen, will ich auch mal ein paar Pics vom letzten Kurztripp zur Elbeinsel Krautsand posten:

Campen rockt:









Kleine Tour mit dem Beer-Bike:









Besser als Malle: Man hat den Strand fast für sich allein!


----------



## nippelspanner (12. Oktober 2013)

Heute kleine Tour mit dem Spaß-HT gegen den Herbst Blues.
Lokation: Neue Mühle


----------



## Tier (19. Oktober 2013)

Ich war heut mal wieder in Richtung Klippenturm unterwegs.
Das Wetter passte und am Klippenturm war die Gastronomie am brummen.
Trotzdem ließ ich ihn rechts liegen und war spielen. 

Heutige Erzeugnisse; diesmal sogar anklickbar für einen Ausflug in meine MTB-News Galerie. 

Wülpger Egge






Nochmal als Panorama






Waldrand unterhalb des Klippenturms






Der Papenbrink






Und nochmal. Natürlich nicht über die Absperrung gekletter sondern mit meinem abwinkelbaren Zoomobjektiv geknipst... 






Unten am Teufelsbad






Pause auf dem Rückweg. Wieder die Egge.






Besten Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## Xeleux (19. Oktober 2013)

Super Bilder... Respekt! 
Ich glaub, ich hänge mich mal bei einer Deiner Touren mit dran wenn ich darf


----------



## kris. (19. Oktober 2013)

sehr chic


----------



## -Kiwi- (20. Oktober 2013)

Schöne Bilder! 
Schade, dass der Herbst immer so kurz ist...


Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Surfjunk (20. Oktober 2013)

Tier schrieb:


> Ich war heut mal wieder in Richtung Klippenturm unterwegs.
> Das Wetter passte und am Klippenturm war die Gastronomie am brummen.
> 
> 
> ...



Ist das alles von Port aus östlich?
Noch nie gesehen die Ecke.


----------



## poekelz (21. Oktober 2013)

@Tier: Wie immer außergewöhnlich tolle Bilder 

Hier mal eins von unserer gestrigen Herbsttour:


----------



## kris. (21. Oktober 2013)

schöne farben!


----------



## Sumsemann (21. Oktober 2013)

Jep!!!

Sehr schönes Bild...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (21. Oktober 2013)

Top. Könnte das Deckblatt eines Fotokalenders sein.


----------



## chucki_bo (21. Oktober 2013)

Da haste ja mal nen Foto rausgehauen 

Sehr geil. Wird dann das Aufmachertitelbild für die gHT-Dokumentation, gell? 

Phat!


----------



## -Kiwi- (21. Oktober 2013)

Sehr schönes Bild!


----------



## the_Shot (21. Oktober 2013)

beeindruckend schön

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## JENSeits (21. Oktober 2013)

prima Frank!


----------



## Ehrenfeld (22. Oktober 2013)

So ging es mir zwischendurch während dieser Runde


----------



## Surfjunk (22. Oktober 2013)

Sehr geil


----------



## Nico Laus (22. Oktober 2013)

.
.
.
-
*Suchbild!*
Finde den Fehler:​


----------



## kris. (22. Oktober 2013)

autsch...
gute besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_Shot (22. Oktober 2013)

Hey Ron, das Radl ist ja auch nicht für so zarte Typen mit softem Fahrstiel, wie Du gebaut worden


Dennoch sollte das wohl auf Garantie gehen, oder nicht?


Gesendet von meinem CAPTIVA PAD 8 Pro mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## -Kiwi- (22. Oktober 2013)

Shitty!


----------



## Nico Laus (22. Oktober 2013)

Haha 

Da hats beim Uphill Peng gemacht. Dachte erst, es wäre ein Stein gegen den Rahmen geflogen. Habs auch erst 200hm später realisiert, als es abwärts ging. 3D-Flummihinterbau. 
Ist aber ein bekanntes Problem beim Maestrolink. Sollte keine Probleme beim Ersatz geben.


----------



## Sumsemann (22. Oktober 2013)

...heute nachmittag mit Sonne310 in der Sonne unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## Nico Laus (22. Oktober 2013)

Sag mal, wie groß bist du und welche Rahmengröße fährst du?


----------



## Sumsemann (22. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin 1,85m gross

Rahmen ist "L"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (23. Oktober 2013)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> ...heute nachmittag mit Sonne310 in der Sonne unterwegs gewesen.



eh sag mal hast du zugenommen? Ist das Rad für deine Gewichtsklasse überhaupt zugelassen? 


Duw.
der slang


----------



## Sumsemann (23. Oktober 2013)

Year!!!

96 kg 

...nur Muskeln und Samenstränge


----------



## wolfi (23. Oktober 2013)

eigentor! 

send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## crossboss (23. Oktober 2013)

Gestern mit Sohnemann und Muddi auf der Willi DH











url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1498929]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url]


----------



## ann_cooper (23. Oktober 2013)

Grüße an "Familie crossboss" 
... gestern kurz in Willingen gesprochen, ohne zu wissen, dass es auch OWL´er sind.

Mein Sohnemann hat ein wenig im oberen Bereich der Freeride geübt. Ist dann mit meinem Mann aber den Wanderweg bergab gefahren. 
Fotoausbeute daher sehr mager


----------



## Ehrenfeld (23. Oktober 2013)

ne, is dat schön hier.


----------



## Sumsemann (23. Oktober 2013)

Geiles Bild !!!


----------



## OWL_Biker (23. Oktober 2013)

@crossboss: Taugt die Willingen DH für Enduro?
Ich dachte immer die wäre besonders schwierig und beinhaltet großes Gaps und Drops. 

War bisher nur einmal in Willi und bin da eine Tour und anschließend ein paar mal die Freeride gefahren.
Um nur für die Freeride nach Willi zu fahren, wäre es mir aber etwas zu eintönig. Wenn du mir jetzt sagst, dass sogar dein kleiner mit Kindebike die DH fährt und da viele Chickenways um die großen Dinger herumführen wäre es mal eine Überlegung für Sonntag. 

Übrigens absolut genial was dein Kleiner da so runterdüst! Weiter so!


----------



## Ehrenfeld (23. Oktober 2013)

OWL_Biker schrieb:


> @crossboss: Taugt die Willingen DH für Enduro?
> Ich dachte immer die wäre besonders schwierig und beinhaltet großes Gaps und Drops.
> 
> War bisher nur einmal in Willi und bin da eine Tour und anschließend ein paar mal die Freeride gefahren.
> Um nur für die Freeride nach Willi zu fahren, wäre es mir aber etwas zu eintönig. Wenn du mir jetzt sagst, dass sogar dein kleiner mit Kindebike die DH fährt und da viele Chickenways um die großen Dinger herumführen wäre es mal eine Überlegung für Sonntag.


offtopic: hattest du meine Mail eigentlich bekommen?


----------



## Surfjunk (23. Oktober 2013)

OWL_Biker schrieb:


> @crossboss: Taugt die Willingen DH für Enduro?
> Ich dachte immer die wäre besonders schwierig und beinhaltet großes Gaps und Drops.
> 
> War bisher nur einmal in Willi und bin da eine Tour und anschließend ein paar mal die Freeride gefahren.
> ...



Nur für die Freeride lohnt sich das wirklich nicht.

Ich fahre mit dem Enduro da immer die DH runter und mein Kurzer auch.
Macht richtig Laune, der Kurze zirkel dann zwischen den Steinen und Drops durch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (23. Oktober 2013)

@ OWl-Biker 
An die DH kann man sich allmählich herantasten, wir hatten viel Spaß. Es gibt da einige fahrbare Chickenlines. Aber es kam auch wieder der Rettungheli, zu nem leider heftigen Unfall.


----------



## OWL_Biker (23. Oktober 2013)

Hmm ich hatte immer nur was von Rampe gleich zum Anfang und schon "fiese" Strecke gehört, aber dasnn sollte ich es mal versuchen. 

Freeride macht Spaß aber nach 3-mal runter reichts dann auch. Dann lieber Deister, der hats mir ja jetzt angetan. 

 @Hannes: Ja, danke. Ich wollte mich noch melden, aber war mir selbst noch unklar wegen den Terminen. Ich komm später mal durch. ;-)


----------



## Surfjunk (23. Oktober 2013)

OWL_Biker schrieb:


> Hmm ich hatte immer nur was von Rampe gleich zum Anfang und schon "fiese" Strecke gehört, aber dasnn sollte ich es mal versuchen.
> 
> Freeride macht Spaß aber nach 3-mal runter reichts dann auch. Dann lieber Deister, der hats mir ja jetzt angetan.



Da hätte ich aber noch ein paar mehr Trailempfehlungen für dich


----------



## OWL_Biker (23. Oktober 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Da hätte ich aber noch ein paar mehr Trailempfehlungen für dich



Sehr gut 

Achja, da war ja noch so eine Idee nach einer großen OWL-Herbsttour im Deister! Klick


----------



## chucki_bo (24. Oktober 2013)

OWL_Biker schrieb:


> Hmm ich hatte immer nur was von Rampe gleich zum Anfang  ... gehört



Da kann dir poekelz was zu erzählen 

Die Freeride ist übrigens nicht so langweilig, als das es sich nicht lohnen würde mal nach Willingen zu fahren. Da kann man durchaus einiges drauf veranstalten. 

Ist natürlich nix für wilde Vertrider...macht aber Laune - finde ich


----------



## poekelz (24. Oktober 2013)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Da kann dir poekelz was zu erzählen



Arscheloch! 

@*OWL_Biker*  Neben dem Drop am Starthügel der DH liegt jetzt auch ein schmaler Holzsteg...ob der allerdings besser runter zu fahren ist, wage ich zu bezweifeln.
Man kann die DH aber auch von neben (also hinter) dem Starthügel beginnen und wenn du dich im oberen Teil links hälst, bleiben dir auch die Gaps erspart. Im Wald (da wo die Steine beginnen) liegt der Chickenway dann rechts.
Idealerweise suchst du die jemanden, der dir das mal zeigt (voraus fährt) - dann ist das auch mit nem AM eigentlich alles fahrbar.


----------



## chucki_bo (24. Oktober 2013)

... und trotzdem gehören auf die Downhill im ursprünglichlich Sinn auch Downhillbikes und -fahrer 
und keine AM's, Kinder oder trailfahrende Enduristen (zu denen ich mich auf der Strecke auch zähle).

Wenn nämlich die Shotis oder Wiehenrenner dieser Welt die Strecke so fahren, wie man das macht, 
wenn man's kann, bleibt wenig Zeit zum Weg frei machen....


----------



## the_Shot (24. Oktober 2013)

***honigumsmaulschmier***rotwerd*** 

Nichts desto trotz stimme ich Chucki zu, dass die DH kein Sandkasten für pseudo MTB'ler ist. Nicht umsonst kommt fast jedes Wochenende der Rettungshubi um irgendwelche leichtsinnigen Cc'ler ins KH zu fliegen. Es ständig genug Pro's dort unterwegs (zähle ich mich nicht zu) die da richtig Kette machen. Wenn man da im Weg steht wird die Luft ganz schnell dünn.

Wer die DH mit seiem Enduro befahren möchte, sollte stehts aufmerksam und achtsam sein, andernfalls macht man sich recht schnell unbeliebt.

Kann man auch gut im Freeride Willingen Thread nachlesen



Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## wiehenrenner (24. Oktober 2013)

OWL_Biker schrieb:


> @_crossboss_: Taugt die Willingen DH für Enduro?
> Ich dachte immer die wäre besonders schwierig und beinhaltet großes Gaps und Drops.
> 
> War bisher nur einmal in Willi und bin da eine Tour und anschließend ein paar mal die Freeride gefahren.
> ...



Ganz klar Nein! Wenn Du auf der Strecke auch nur annähernd so fahren  möchtest wofuer sie gemacht ist. Damit meine ich nicht die Wege links und rechts daneben. Ein kompromiss Bike past halt nicht auf eine der kompromisslosesten Strecken hierzulande.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Amokles (24. Oktober 2013)

also, jetzt mal halblang.

wenn man die dh in willingen wirklich mit allen obsticals nehmen würde ist das sicherlich nur was für pros. ich hab sie auch immer gemieden weil viele meinten die wäre so hart und der start schüchtert einen ja schon etwas ein. wenn man sie dann aber fährt und sogar jemanden hat der einen vor gefahrenstellen wagt ist sie nicht besonders schwierig. vorrausgesetzt man beherscht die grundtechniken wie balance und  richtiges bremsen.

 genau wie die DH in winterberg. die ist ebenfalls als "schwarz" eingestuft, fährt sich aber eher wie "rot". auch da kann man locker flockig mit einem enduro runter.


----------



## the_Shot (24. Oktober 2013)

Es ist ja garnicht in Frage gestellt ob man mit nem Enduro runter kommt, sondern wie!

Mir ist es schon zig mal passiert, das hinter ner Kuppe oder nem Jump irgendwelche Pfeifen Kaffeeklatsch gehalten haben. Zum Glück ist meistens nichts passiert.

Fakt ist, Leute mit Enduros, welche über keine oder mangelnde Fahrpraxis verfügen, haben auf KEINER DH Piste was verlohren!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## OWL_Biker (24. Oktober 2013)

Lol, wer über keine oder mangelnde Fahrpraxis verfügt, der sollte überhaupt erstmal den Hermansweg entlangrollen und wird wohl ohnehin nicht auf die Idee kommen mal in Bikepark zu fahren! 

Auf jeden Fall mal eine nette Diskussion mit vielen Pro's und Contra's...
Wenn ich mir das so durchlese werde ich wohl aber dabei bleiben und die Strecke meiden. 
Die Freeride macht schon Spaß, aber ist mir dann in Verbindung mit einer schönen Trailtour auch am liebsten.


----------



## kris. (24. Oktober 2013)

man könnte es auch mal so sagen: mein alter 45PS polo wäre auch über die Norschleife gekommen, aber bei einem 24h-Rennen wäre er trotzdem ein verkehrhindernis und Unfallrisiko gewesen.


----------



## wiehenrenner (24. Oktober 2013)

Amokles schrieb:


> also, jetzt mal halblang.
> 
> wenn man die dh in willingen wirklich mit allen obsticals nehmen würde ist das sicherlich nur was für pros. ich hab sie auch immer gemieden weil viele meinten die wäre so hart und der start schüchtert einen ja schon etwas ein. wenn man sie dann aber fährt und sogar jemanden hat der einen vor gefahrenstellen wagt ist sie nicht besonders schwierig. vorrausgesetzt man beherscht die grundtechniken wie balance und  richtiges bremsen.
> 
> genau wie die DH in winterberg. die ist ebenfalls als "schwarz" eingestuft, fährt sich aber eher wie "rot". auch da kann man locker flockig mit einem enduro runter.



Sorry das soll jetzt nicht arrogant klingen. Aber wo auf der DH in Willingen bremst du das hierzu ein bestimmtes Koennen noetig ist. Mir fiele da nur die rechts nach dem Adidas Drop ein. Bzw. bis zum kleinen Doule im Wald sollte man gar nicht grossartig bremsen. Ansonsten hats Kris auf den Punkt gebracht.


----------



## T.R. (24. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,
Ich bin die DH Willingen auf den Chickenways sogar mit Carbon Hardtail gefahren und das sogar bei richtig schlechtem, nassen Wetter.  Bin ich nicht ein Held. NEIN! Dies war  gut so, denn ich war  so ziemlich als einziger dort unter der Woche unterwegs. Weder ich noch das Bike gehören  wirklich auf diese Strecke. Deswegen überlaßt die Strecke speziell an schönen Tagen denen die sie wirklich nutzen und das sind aus meiner Sicht  Downhiller mit  sehr gutem Fahrkönnen und entsprechendem Material. Ich bin das nicht und habe auch nicht das Material. Aber ich denke es ist so wie mit den schwarzen Pisten beim Skilaufen, da gehören auch nur die wenigsten drauf, obwohl sie gut befahren werden. Hierbei sehe ich Dinge allerdings aus der anderen Perspektive....PS: Kinder können auch toll MTB fahren, ohne sie zu überfordern und zu gefährden.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ehrenfeld (24. Oktober 2013)

kris. schrieb:


> man könnte es auch mal so sagen: mein alter 45PS polo wäre auch über die Norschleife gekommen, aber bei einem 24h-Rennen wäre er trotzdem ein verkehrhindernis und Unfallrisiko gewesen.



Das trifft es ziemlich gut


----------



## Nico Laus (24. Oktober 2013)

Es soll und kann jeder auf der DH fahren - etwas gesunde Selbsteinschätzung und Umsicht vorausgesetzt. Gerade in Willingen ist meist so wenig los, dass man auch mal gefahrlos auf der DH rumlatschen kann um nach Linien zu gucken. 
Dadurch dass viele parallele Linien exitieren, ist die größte Herausforderung das Einprägen der Strecke. Fahrtechnisch finde ich Winterberg anspruchsvoller (die großen Gaps ausgenommen). 
Jeder Willingen-Tiefflieger stand mal mit großen Augen und pochendem Herzen auf dem Starthügel. Mit etwas Rücksicht beiderseits läuft das schon.


----------



## Sonne310 (25. Oktober 2013)

Dieses Gequatsche, wer wo hingehört und was fahren darf ist doch fast überflüssig. Hier haben alle mal klein angefangen und wenn man das passende Equipment hat, dann kann man sich auch mal an neue Herausforderungen herantasten. 

Ich fahre noch nicht lange und ich war froh, dass mir an der Hasenkanzel Shoti jedes Segment gezeigt und erklärt hat. Ansonsten wäre ich da nie gefahren und hätte nicht die Chance gehabt, über mich hinauszuwachsen.

Rücksicht von beiden Seiten gehört natürlich immer mit dazu, aber das halte ich für selbstverständlich.


----------



## criscross (25. Oktober 2013)

Sonne310 schrieb:


> Dieses Gequatsche, wer wo hingehört und was fahren darf ist doch fast überflüssig. Hier haben alle mal klein angefangen und wenn man das passende Equipment hat, dann kann man sich auch mal an neue Herausforderungen herantasten.
> 
> Ich fahre noch nicht lange und ich war froh, dass mir an der Hasenkanzel Shoti jedes Segment gezeigt und erklärt hat. Ansonsten wäre ich da nie gefahren und hätte nicht die Chance gehabt, über mich hinauszuwachsen.
> 
> Rücksicht von beiden Seiten gehört natürlich immer mit dazu, aber das halte ich für selbstverständlich.



na.....dann kann Waldi ja auch 
ruhig mit in den Deister fahren


----------



## Sonne310 (25. Oktober 2013)

Ok, das mit dem einigermaßen passenden Equipment hab ich vergessen zu erwähnen


----------



## Surfjunk (25. Oktober 2013)

Finde diese Diskussion auch eher unzutreffend.

Ich behaupte mal einfach das ich mit meinem Enduro da schneller runter bin als so manchen mit einem DH´ler.
Bin da aber auch bestimmt schon 50x runter.
Und ich fahre keine Chickenways, sondern komplett durch.
Das Roadgap umfahre ich rechts weil das meine Kiste auch nicht mitmachen würde.
Aber sämtlich Steinfelder und Steilstücke lassen sich ohne Probleme durchfahren.

Wenn ich alleine an die Leute mit den Leihbikes denke, die dann die Strecke blockieren, weil sie im Grunde null Erfahrung haben und meinen weil sie 200mm unter Arsch haben jetzt Dh fahren können, erkenne ich da viel mehr Gefahrenpotenzial.
Da sind auch ein Grossteil deren die dann verunglücken.
Selber oft genug gesehen vor Ort.

Mit Sicherheit ist ein Dh´ler mit einen erfahrenen Biker schneller dort, aber das heist nicht das man mit nichts anderes da runter kann, oder sogar das Leute mit einem Enduro andere gefährdet.

Thema Starthügel.
Wie oft schieben da Jungs mit FF, NB usw. hoch und schieben wieder runter um zur Freeride zu fahren.
Also eine Aussage über Material und damit verbunden Fahrkönnen kann ja dann schon mal nicht stimmen.
Da kann man wunderbar über das Brett runter und hat direkt Speed für die ersten Tabels.

Daher muss ich auch mal den Crossboss hier unterstützen.
Der kann nämlich fahren, habe ich mit eigenen Augen in Finale bei den Freeride Days gesehen.
Dort hing er den Dh Jungs in wirklich harten Gelände hinten drauf und hätte wahrscheinlich noch überholen können... und das mit dem Rocky Enduro.
Der ist bestimmt keine Bremse oder Gefahr auf der DH in Willi... eher für sich selber der Kranke... ich sach nur Noli DH 

 @OWL_Biker; lass dich da nicht beirren.
Fahr das Ding, danach kannst du immer noch sagen es wäre nix.
Dann kannst du deine eigenen Schlüsse ziehen.


----------



## crossboss (25. Oktober 2013)

Hi Ann cooper,
da hatten wir wohl Alle wieder viel Spaß in Willi. Deinen Sohn hab ich glaube ich , auch gesehen. Sehr ambitioniert. 
Zum Glück für uns war da ja nicht so viel Betrieb.
So konnte man entspannt mit den Kids üben.




ann_cooper schrieb:


> Grüße an "Familie crossboss"
> ... gestern kurz in Willingen gesprochen, ohne zu wissen, dass es auch OWL´er sind.
> 
> Mein Sohnemann hat ein wenig im oberen Bereich der Freeride geübt. Ist dann mit meinem Mann aber den Wanderweg bergab gefahren.
> Fotoausbeute daher sehr mager


----------



## crossboss (25. Oktober 2013)




----------



## crossboss (25. Oktober 2013)




----------



## chucki_bo (25. Oktober 2013)

Geile Diskussion. 

Ich hab schon mal gehört, dass hier jmd. die FR Strecke mit Skiern runter wollte. Dann kann man auch die DH mit Hollandrad fahren....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (25. Oktober 2013)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Geile Diskussion.
> 
> Ich hab schon mal gehört, dass hier jmd. die FR Strecke mit Skiern runter wollte. ....



Ich glaube da gibt es sogar Bilder von ...


----------



## Ehrenfeld (25. Oktober 2013)

In Anbetracht dieser Diskussion bin ich wirklich auf Willingen gespannt. ich war schon mehrfach als Fotograf vor ort, war in Winterberg, Whistler, finale ligure, in den alpen und sonstwo fahren, aber in Willingen bisher noch nie. 

Der DH in Winterberg ist ja, um es etwas flapsig zu formulieren, eher eine Wald-Autobahn mit zwei Steinfeldern und auf jeden Fall nicht so wild zu fahren - Finale find ich da um einiges anspruchsvoller.

Ich möchte allerdings auch anmerken, dass zwischen "fahren" und "flüssig-schnell durchkommen" auf jeden Fall noch ein riesengroßer Unterschied besteht. Den Winterberger DH bin ich in Anfangszeiten mit meinem Street-Hardtail mit Suntour Duro gefahren und damit auch alles gesprungen. Ja, das ging - mit einem langhubigen Fully macht es aber einfach mehr Spaß, ist durch eine flachere Geo sicherer und man kann schnellere Geschwindigkeiten fahren.

Und auch ich muss dazu sagen: es gibt überall viele Genossen auf 10k-Edel-Downhillern, die nervös die Strecken hinuntereiern...gibt also überall solche und solche  Kommt immer auf den jeweiligen Fahrer an.


----------



## OWL_Biker (25. Oktober 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Ich glaube da gibt es sogar Bilder von ...



Die Freeride bin ich schon oft mit Snowboard runter. 

Das geht allerdings nur wenn es viel Neuschnee gab, sonst zerkratzt man sich das ganze Board.


----------



## crossboss (25. Oktober 2013)

der durchkommende Brechsand der Freeride ist nen echter Skikiller.


So, ich hol schon mal Chips und Bier .......................


----------



## Porta-Mike (25. Oktober 2013)

moin!

irgendwie gibt es hier zu wenige bilder..... 

ein etwas älteres von mir:







gruß

michael


----------



## kris. (25. Oktober 2013)

nett. wo ist das?


----------



## Porta-Mike (26. Oktober 2013)

moin!



> nett. wo ist das?



porta westfalica, kleinenbremen 

gruß

michael


----------



## kris. (26. Oktober 2013)

schade das die handy-cam immer so miese qualität hat, aber ich wollte euch "lightning-speed-wolfs.blut" nicht vorenthalten...


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (26. Oktober 2013)

Wann hast du denn da Fotos gemacht  du bist doch auch die ganze Zeit aufm Bike gewesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_Shot (26. Oktober 2013)

Hier mal was vom heutigen Heimweg mit @Waldwichtel



Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## nippelspanner (30. Oktober 2013)

War mit der Familie vergangene Woche in Olang / Bruneck am Kronplatz.
Da stand der legendäre Herrensteig natürlich auch auf dem Programm.
Der einzige Haken: Der Bikepark hatte schon zu. 
Hieß also: Selbst hochkurbeln. 


Zwischenstation Furkelpass.
Nix los. Alles zu. Man wartet auf den Schnee für die Skisaison.











Frisch war´s aber schon.







Oben auf dem Kronplatz. Auch alles tote Hose.















Jetzt wird´s ernst. 







 Aha! 







Schnee gab´s auch.







Da weiß der Wanderer wo er hingehört. Nämlich nicht auf den Trail!







Wenn jemand die ganze Abfahrt sehen will: 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WTIfgFZFjS4"]Herrensteig MTB Freeride vom Kronplatz 2012 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## kris. (30. Oktober 2013)

schöne Bilder!


----------



## JENSeits (30. Oktober 2013)

schön Björn!


----------



## -Kiwi- (30. Oktober 2013)

Top!


----------



## crossboss (30. Oktober 2013)

Bettina und meine Wenigkeit sind da  2004, auf nem Alpencross zum Lago, ne verflucht steilen Forstweg hoch. Runter dann nach St. Vigil ins Fanestal Die Aussicht war grandios


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OWL_Biker (30. Oktober 2013)

Geil das mal so zu sehen, war schon 5 mal zum Ski und Snowboard Fahren dort.


----------



## crossboss (31. Oktober 2013)

Das schöne Wetter genutzt: 
heute auf Tour im Teuto, an der Hünenburghütte mit Nachwuchs



Später dann noch in der* Dropzone *_a__m Campus_ _Stepups _üben


----------



## Surfjunk (31. Oktober 2013)

crossboss schrieb:


> Das schöne Wetter genutzt:
> heute auf Tour im Teuto, an der Hünenburghütte *mit Nachwuchs*




Was hast du den deinem Bengel zu essen gegeben in den letzten Wochen das er auf das Bike passt


----------



## OWL_Biker (31. Oktober 2013)

Der kleine düst doch im Hintergrund rum.


----------



## wiehenrenner (1. November 2013)

Der Kurze hatte heute nochn bissl Airtime


----------



## Nico Laus (1. November 2013)

Cool!


----------



## the_Shot (2. November 2013)

Recht haste Chris, Felix hat jetzt schon mehr Style als wir

Sehr sehr gut, Hut ab!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Asio (2. November 2013)

Saisonabschluss Willingen 2013

Bedeckt, Nebelig, Nass und schön griffig.


----------



## wiehenrenner (3. November 2013)

Wollte auch noch hin, aber habe es das WE irgendwie nicht hinbekommen 

Aber das rosa Fanes überstrahlt doch jeden Dreck


----------



## Waldwichtel (3. November 2013)

Schöne wenn auch sehr windige Herbst-Tour heute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kiwi- (3. November 2013)

Schöne Pics, Waldi! Besonders das Dritte. 

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Waldwichtel (3. November 2013)

Danke Kiwi.  ... für die ortsunkundigen, ist bei der Sandkuhle zwischen Oerlinghausen und Segelflugplatz. Blick in Richtung Schloß Holte Stukenbrock, Paderborn.


----------



## Sumsemann (3. November 2013)

...schöne Bilder Waldi, bis auf das Erste


----------



## the_Shot (3. November 2013)

Schöne Bilder Waldi, wir sollten mal nen OWL Fotocontest veranstalten. Bei so vielen guten Fotografen. Über die Motive kann man sich ja bekanntlich streiten 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gyro-Pita (3. November 2013)

Falkenburg im Blick. Viel Wind und wenig Sonne heute


----------



## poekelz (11. November 2013)

Hier mal ein Bild von einer Tour aus dem Urlaub von vor 2 Wochen. Auf Zypern waren noch 24 Grad und wir waren etwas später auch im Wasser.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (11. November 2013)

Bis zum Anbruch der Dunkelheit am Hermann. Matschig wars


----------



## supimichi2000 (11. November 2013)

Auch von gestern...
Auf ein Uhr am Hinterrad vorbei kann man das Hermannsdenkmal sehen/erahnen. 
Leider ist die Qualität nicht so gut. Handykamera...


----------



## nextfriday (12. November 2013)

Moin Michel! Bin das nächste mal auch wieder dabei


Send from anywhere else


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (13. November 2013)

Heute auf Trailtour durch die Wolken


----------



## Amokles (15. November 2013)




----------



## crossboss (15. November 2013)

das ist wohl tatsächlich ein *Muß Termin*


----------



## 107octane (15. November 2013)

Jo, das ist eine gute Sache. Muss das Bike sauber sein?


----------



## wolfi (15. November 2013)

Wie andre, du hast ein schmutziges bike?

send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## 107octane (15. November 2013)

wolfi schrieb:


> Wie andre, du hast ein schmutziges bike?
> 
> Ja, habe den Gartenschlauch schon eingemottet. Wenn man anschliessend eh noch in den Wald fährt, wäre es ja blöd extra für den "Big Shot" das Rad zu putzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_Shot (17. November 2013)

Hier mal was aus der Zeit als die Tage noch länger waren. Bitte entschuldigt die miese Bildquali, ist stark reduziert. Vll. stellt @_wiehenrenner_ das Original zur Verfügung


----------



## kris. (17. November 2013)

Caption: Daaa soll ich runter?!


----------



## crossboss (18. November 2013)

..............bei dem Panorama muß man doch erstmal schauen


----------



## Nico Laus (18. November 2013)

Mit viel Schwung schaffst du's über die Baumwipfel im Hintergrund.


----------



## the_Shot (18. November 2013)

Beeestimmt Ne, ist eins meiner Lieblingsbilder der vergangenen Saison. Gerade weil so viel Panorama und Tiefe drin steckt. Hat Chris echt klasse erwischt!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nico Laus (18. November 2013)

Mit noch mehr Schwung schaffst du es sogar ins Tal. Dann fliegst du aber mit dem Heli. 

Aber schönes Bild. Gefällt mir auch!


----------



## wiehenrenner (18. November 2013)

Sascha ich muss mal die FP durchforsten...


----------



## criscross (26. November 2013)

von der heutigen Trail Runde


----------



## kris. (26. November 2013)

schönes licht auf dem 2ten...


----------



## Amokles (26. November 2013)

ooh, mein heiß geliebter bibertrail!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (26. November 2013)

die Südseite (Amtshausen) lag heute ganz im Nebel, wärend die Nordseite ( Dornberg) relativ klar und sonnig war


----------



## criscross (26. November 2013)

Amokles schrieb:


> ooh, mein heiß geliebter bibertrail!



geeeenau !

heute waren die Trails aber auch alle super fahrbar, durch den Frost alles ohne Matsche


----------



## slang (27. November 2013)

criscross schrieb:


> von der heutigen Trail Runde



Wie jetzt? nen Trek? die superduper Specics sind nicht mehr erste Wahl???

Da wird der Sumse aber gar nicht mehr mit dir Kontakt haben wollen


----------



## criscross (27. November 2013)

slang schrieb:


> Wie jetzt? nen Trek? die superduper Specics sind nicht mehr erste Wahl???
> 
> Da wird der Sumse aber gar nicht mehr mit dir Kontakt haben wollen


 

meinste eeeecht......ohhh shit.....

aber das Remedy ist doch nur das Winterbike....

im Sommer fahr ich dann wieder mit dem hier :


----------



## kris. (27. November 2013)

criscross schrieb:


> aber das Remedy ist doch nur das Winterbike....



Angeber!


----------



## criscross (27. November 2013)

kris. schrieb:


> Angeber!


 
pöh...


----------



## crossboss (27. November 2013)

Heute 2 schöne neue technischen DH Trails entdeckt, nahe dem Drachenstartplatz auf dem H Weg
Leider nurn unscharfes Handypic im dichten Nebel und auf dem 2.Bild hat sich der dicke Handschuh eingemischt


----------



## DaCrazyP (27. November 2013)

Ist ein Trail davon extra mit "Bitte nicht befahren!" markiert :-D?
Und sehe ich da schon Schnee?


----------



## criscross (27. November 2013)

DaCrazyP schrieb:


> Ist ein Trail davon extra mit "Bitte nicht befahren!" markiert :-D?


 

nee.....die Schilder sind weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (27. November 2013)

criscross schrieb:


> meinste eeeecht......ohhh shit.....
> 
> aber das Remedy ist doch nur das Winterbike....
> 
> im Sommer fahr ich dann wieder mit dem hier :



Nen Speci Comp fürn Sommer??? 

Dann reicht fürn Winter nen McKienzle...


----------



## criscross (27. November 2013)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Nen Speci Comp fürn Sommer???
> 
> Dann reicht fürn Winter nen McKienzle...


 

bis zum Sommer ist ja noch lang hin....da tut sich noch was,
keine Sorge...


ach....hattest du nicht letztens die Schutzbleche von dem MC Kenzie an deinem S Works ? na.....


----------



## the_Shot (27. November 2013)

Jörg, ist das letzte Pic an dem Trail entstanden, ca. 300m an der Drachenfliegerschanze vorbei und dann nach links runter?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Surfjunk (27. November 2013)

Ist das letzte nicht der Biber?


----------



## crossboss (27. November 2013)

neee



DaCrazyP schrieb:


> Ist ein Trail davon extra mit "Bitte nicht befahren!" markiert :-D?
> Und sehe ich da schon Schnee?


----------



## crossboss (27. November 2013)

@ Shoti  Ne, das ist ein noch mir unbekannter Trail ca 300m vor der Schanze, in der H Weg Auffahrt bald links wech. Schätze so 150mm nach der Wegkreuzung wo es auch runter zum Bergfrieden abgeht.


@ Orkan, Ja das letzte Bild ist am Bibertrail kurz vor Ascheloh.

Danach war ich noch in der Bronx...........................









the_Shot schrieb:


> Jörg, ist das letzte Pic an dem Trail entstanden, ca
> 
> . 300m an der Drachenfliegerschanze vorbei und dann nach links runter?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_Shot (27. November 2013)

Ah Ok, werd ich mir die Tage mal anschauen. Dank Dir!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Amokles (28. November 2013)

beides 1a trails. der trail der vorher "ausgeschildert" war ist inzwischen einer meiner lieblinge


----------



## criscross (28. November 2013)

Amokles schrieb:


> beides 1a trails. der trail der vorher "ausgeschildert" war ist inzwischen einer meiner lieblinge



der sah am Di. aber auch aus...... als wäre da nen Enduro Rennen gewesen 

den findste jetzt auch auch Schilder .....


----------



## crossboss (28. November 2013)

Wie gesagt Spur ist gut erkennbar, ein Schild war da nicht (mehr).

Ein weiterer Trail beginnt direkt hinter der Wegkreuzug, unterhalb von der Schwedenschanze. Geht vom H Weg, direkt nach der Kreuzung in Richtung Werther gesehen, rechts  ab. Den kenn ich aber schon einige Jahre. Ist nicht so offensichtlich zu entdecken und etwas versteckt. Kommt unten auf dem Nordhangweg raus.


----------



## Amokles (28. November 2013)

@_criscross_

hab ich dir eigentlich schonmal gesagt wie unglaublich sexy ich dein slayer finde?


----------



## criscross (28. November 2013)

ups....rot werd.....


das slayer ist aber von crossboss


----------



## crossboss (28. November 2013)

Huch

was da wohl rauskommt, wenn sich das mit nem Claymore paart.



Amokles schrieb:


> @_criscross_
> 
> hab ich dir eigentlich schonmal gesagt wie unglaublich sexy ich dein slayer finde?


----------



## Amokles (28. November 2013)

crossboss schrieb:


> Huch
> 
> was da wohl rauskommt, wenn sich das mit nem Claymore paart.



Ein Slaymore


----------



## crossboss (28. November 2013)




----------



## Amokles (28. November 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (28. November 2013)




----------



## Amokles (28. November 2013)

photoshoplevel 9+


----------



## Porta-Mike (30. November 2013)

moin!

heute nachmittag war ich u.a. im tagebau wülpker egge in porta unterwegs. schön war´s.....







gruß

michael


----------



## criscross (3. Dezember 2013)

Amokles schrieb:


> beides 1a trails. der trail der vorher "ausgeschildert" war ist inzwischen einer meiner lieblinge


 
meiner mitlerweile auch 

heute das schöne Wetter genutzt und ein paar mal gefahren


----------



## Ehrenfeld (3. Dezember 2013)

Unser Hometrail sah gestern etwas anders aus:


----------



## OWL_Biker (3. Dezember 2013)

@criscross:
schönes foto!
der sieht da nur so flach aus irgendwie...

Find den auch richtig gut, nur leider zu kurz. 
Ne Minute?!? Bei sowas hab ich immer ein mieses Zeitgefühl...


----------



## criscross (3. Dezember 2013)

OWL_Biker schrieb:


> @_criscross_:
> schönes foto!
> der sieht da nur so flach aus irgendwie...
> 
> ...


 
ist ja auch nur das letzte Stück auf dem Foto ....

jo...der könnte ruhig länger sein 

aber igw gibt der Wald da Streckentechnisch nicht mehr her


----------



## OWL_Biker (3. Dezember 2013)

Wenn solche Trails, die ja schon künstlich angelegt worden sind, aber wie in diesem Fall eher weniger die Natur beschädigen, geduldet werden würden, dann wäre hier mMn schon einiges drin.
Muss ja nicht jeder Trail auf direktem Weg runter, sondern vllt. mal länger am Hang, mal bergauf und so weiter.

Wenns dann aber mit dem Bauen zu viel wird können die Trails bald nicht mehr gefahrenlos von Tourenbikern gefahren werden ohne vorher die Strecke abzugehen. Und die Waldbesitzer schauen dann auch nicht weg, wenn da plötzlich Doubles und so weiter stehen. Aktuellestes Beispiel Steinhagen. ;-)


----------



## criscross (3. Dezember 2013)

wenigsten ist da der Einstieg nicht so offensichtlich, da verirrt sich schon kein Tourenbiker,

andererseits würd ich bei dem Trail heute ( vom Foto ) auch nicht mit den "Mädels" runter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OWL_Biker (3. Dezember 2013)

Ich meinte mit Tourenbiker eigentlich alle "Nicht-DHer". 

Dass da nicht Oppa70 runterfährt, ist klar!


----------



## criscross (3. Dezember 2013)

wer weiß....
seit dem es E-Bikes gibt, trauen die sich auch in den Wald


----------



## crossboss (5. Dezember 2013)

......paar schöne Gedanken machen bei der trüben Suppe


----------



## Sumsemann (5. Dezember 2013)

ok.... 

...das sind mal ein paar wirklich geile Trails!!!


----------



## crossboss (6. Dezember 2013)

_Finale Ligure_ ist für _Bike und Meer_ absolut klasse


----------



## Surfjunk (6. Dezember 2013)

Immer dieses Gepoose an den Hotspot´s....


... kann ich auch 





Aber sach mal Jörg... meinst du das deine Kiste auch noch 300-500km mehr in richtung Süden schafft?

Wir planen da was zu Ostern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (6. Dezember 2013)

Massa Maritima ?

Ev. geht es für mich dieses Jahr auch an Ostern nach Finale oder Massa.

Falls das Wetter wieder so schlecht aussieht wie dieses Jahr wird aber doch wieder kurzfristig in den Flieger gestiegen.


----------



## crossboss (6. Dezember 2013)

Wat? Neee, neee da soll icke rundär !!!!?????







Ja, ja Vorfreude, ist die schönste Freude, sagt man doch!

Meine _Kiste_ schafft das schon irgendwie. Wir haben uns nur noch nicht so viele Gedanken, über die Osterferien gemacht. 
Sind da noch offen für gute Pläne

Sonst vllt Skifahren

Erstmal kommt dann ja noch der Weihnachtsurlaub


----------



## Surfjunk (7. Dezember 2013)

Also diese Absatzstufen in dem Geröllhang würde ich heute noch nicht mal fahren!

Aber das haben dir ja die DH Jungs da auch schon bestätigt das du nicht ganz frisch bist


----------



## Surfjunk (7. Dezember 2013)

Das hier


----------



## Sumsemann (7. Dezember 2013)

Auf Bildern und Videos sieht vieles immer so harmlos aus...

Aber wehe man steht, auf dem Bike sitzend, davor...


----------



## Surfjunk (7. Dezember 2013)

Das was Jörg da fährt geht gar nicht.
Sehr steil, viel losser Stein, schräge hohe Kanten, am ende ging es ins nichts. Da runter zu schieben war schon schwer.
Da waren 3 Fr Jungs dabei mit FF und alles.
Davon ist einer gefahren und unten gestürzt.
Jörg wollte es wissen ist da dann runter.


----------



## wolfi (7. Dezember 2013)

wo ein wille ist, ist auch ein weg!


----------



## crossboss (7. Dezember 2013)

Mach locker Buddy, das war gar nicht soooooooo schlimm!

2009 sind wir da zu 6 Mann aus Lippe schon öfter runter gefahren und wenn man die Abfahrt bereits kennt, ist das schon ein bisserl von Vorteil. Übrigends, damals mit nem 125mm Cube AMS und 2,25 Nobby Nix! Auch das geht auch -irgendwie halt.

Ich fahre eben total gerne kniffelige Trails, das bockt halt total 
Kenn ich auch vom Gardasee und mach ich ja auch immer wieder gern, seit 20 Jahren 

Mach dir einfach nicht so viele Sorgen
Wo ein Wille, da immer ein Weg.




Surfjunk schrieb:


> Das was Jörg da fährt geht gar nicht.
> Sehr steil, viel losser Stein, schräge hohe Kanten, am ende ging es ins nichts. Da runter zu schieben war schon schwer.
> Da waren 3 Fr Jungs dabei mit FF und alles.
> Davon ist einer gefahren und unten gestürzt.
> Jörg wollte es wissen ist da dann runter.


----------



## crossboss (7. Dezember 2013)

Heute mit Bernard ne kleine Tour von der Uni nach Oerlinghausen auf ein Paar Nebenstrecken gemachtund dem Trübsinn getrotzt.


----------



## Sumsemann (7. Dezember 2013)

Wo war denn Bernhard???

Hab nur Dich gesehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (7. Dezember 2013)

.


----------



## crossboss (7. Dezember 2013)

Bernard der alte Franzose und ich haben uns kurz vorm Eisernen Anton getrennt, weil er in Hillegossen wohnt.

Da seit Ihr vorhin  aber noch nen bisserl naß geworden, oder?


----------



## Sumsemann (7. Dezember 2013)

Geht... bin nicht mehr so lange gefahren.

Klamotten waren dennoch schon teilweise durch.

Richtig Spass macht das aber derzeit nicht wirklich!!!
Der Boden ist stellenweise schon extrem aufgeweicht und matschig...


----------



## crossboss (7. Dezember 2013)

..............und immer lecker Sprühkot in der Fresse
Aber es ging mit dem Wetter ganz gut . Wir sind aber auch schon ca. 11Uhr  los. Da hats erst noch etwas geschneit. Der Modder war dennoch  nicht ganz zu umfahren.


----------



## Porta-Mike (8. Dezember 2013)

moin!

ungewöhnliche perspektive ....








und einmal die portakanzel etwas anders....






gruß

michael


----------



## RZWODZWO (11. Dezember 2013)

Jepp, beim ersten Bild fehlt wirklich was.......aber dafür gab es ja als Ersatz in Möllbergen ein Windrad ;-)


----------



## the_Shot (11. Dezember 2013)

Ist die alte Gaststätte abgerissen worden, oder täusch ich mich da jetzt??


----------



## Tier (11. Dezember 2013)

Ja, das war mal die Bismarckburg.

Der Abriss gilt als Flächenausgleich und war Bedingung zur Genehmigung des kommenden Sprengelwegwindrads.
Wie ungemein praktisch für die Stadt Porta. 

Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## Tier (11. Dezember 2013)

Bismar*c*kburg ist aber schon richtig.  (oder hier, hier & hier)
Und das es sich um eine Gaststätte handelte, hatte the_shot ja schon geschrieben. 

Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_Shot (11. Dezember 2013)

Echt schade, bin schon vor zehn Jahren in dem alten Gebälk rumgekrackxelt, fand es immer wieder spannend und ein bisschen gruselig

Zuletzt war ich vatertags diesen Jahres mit meiner kleinen Tochter drin, die meinte nur ganz trocken: "Brauchst dich nicht zu fürchten Papi, es gibt garkeine echten Gespenster!"

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sado-Uwe (11. Dezember 2013)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Zuletzt war ich vatertags diesen Jahres mit meiner kleinen Tochter drin, die meinte nur ganz trocken: "Brauchst dich nicht zu fürchten Papi, es gibt garkeine echten Gespenster!"



Gibt es doch:


----------



## the_Shot (11. Dezember 2013)

Die Farbe ist echt gespenstisch


----------



## kris. (11. Dezember 2013)

Hui, Goldständer!


----------



## Porta-Mike (11. Dezember 2013)

moin!



> Jepp, beim ersten Bild fehlt wirklich was.......aber dafür gab es ja als Ersatz in Möllbergen ein Windrad ;-)





> besser: .... die gaststätte bismarkburg.


zu dem riesenrad und k-star´s antwort sage ich jetzt lieber nicht´s 

gruß

michael


----------



## SofusCorn (11. Dezember 2013)

Hm, Matsch + V-Brake:





Okay, ne Impression fehlt noch:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_Shot (12. Dezember 2013)

diese verdammten Schmierfinken, nichtmal im Wald machen sie vor Schildern halt

Ansonsten ists n feiner Trail, ist übrigens auch bei Strava gespeichert



Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## SofusCorn (12. Dezember 2013)

Ja hab die gps Daten vorher irgendwo im netz gefunden
edit: ich glaube, der den track da reingestellt hat, ist sogar hier ausm Forum. Der Name kam mir bekannt vor. Leider haben meine Bremsen den geist aufgegeben. Ich konnte sie zum schluss bis zum Lenker durchdrücken mit kaum Bremswirkung.


----------



## slang (12. Dezember 2013)

Ecksofa schrieb:


> Ja hab die gps Daten vorher irgendwo im netz gefunden
> edit: ich glaube, der den track da reingestellt hat, ist sogar hier ausm Forum. Der Name kam mir bekannt vor. Leider haben meine Bremsen den geist aufgegeben. Ich konnte sie zum schluss bis zum Lenker durchdrücken mit kaum Bremswirkung.



Mit V-Brakes bist du der aktuellen Technik aber auch etwas hinterher. Die Gabel hat doch sogar schon ne Postmountaufnahme. 
Bald ist Weihnachten


----------



## SofusCorn (12. Dezember 2013)

Ja, hatte ich auch mal überlegt. Bei Radwelt wurde mir gesagt, dass ich dann einen neuen Laufradsatz usw brauche und das ganze dann doch nicht so billig ist. Kenne mich auf dem Gebiet nicht aus. 
Und richtig große Investitionen waren an dem Rad eigentlich nicht geplant (Cube Aim 350 Euro). 
Hätte aber nicht gedacht, dass sich Schlamm auf der Felge so dramatisch auswirkt. Es hat 2 Touren gebraucht, dan waren die Gummis weg.

edit: Es gab sogar eine Disc-version von dem Modell, allerdings mit 29" Rädern und da kam ich beim Testfahren nicht mit klar. Und ich weiß ja nicht wieviel diese disc bei so einem günstigen Modell taugt.


----------



## wosch (13. Dezember 2013)

Früher oder Später sind die Felgen sowieso durchgebremst und ein Tausch notwendig.
Da lohnt sich der Umstieg auf Discs auf jedem Fall.
Hier für kleines Geld im Bikemarkt gefunden:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/290355-shimano-laufradsatz-alexrims
und:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/286352-shimano-deore-vr-hr


----------



## SofusCorn (13. Dezember 2013)

Danke für die Links. Hm, werde ich mich in Zukunft mal mit auseinandersetzen müssen.


----------



## slang (13. Dezember 2013)

bei den Bremsen würde ich aber die aktuellen Deore 615 nehmen. 
Da hast du für ca. 90  schon was richtig Gutes..


----------



## crossboss (14. Dezember 2013)

Heute denn doch mal noch zu Straßenintervalltraining am Berg, im Nieselregen aufgerafft


----------



## Mtraildesign (15. Dezember 2013)

Ja das gute wetter vermisst man schon ein wenig...


----------



## SofusCorn (15. Dezember 2013)

Dieser Nebel ist so ätzend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (17. Dezember 2013)

Da hier nix passiert, mal ein älteres _zensiertes_ Bild vom Enduro 2012 in WiBe




Habe jetzt schon Bock, nächstes Jahr wieder einige Rennen zu fahren!

Wer noch?


----------



## Tier (17. Dezember 2013)

Endlich Urlaub. Endlich wieder im hellen aufs Rad. 
Deswegen: Zur Feier ein paar trostlose Schwarzweißbilder! 










Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## poekelz (17. Dezember 2013)

Super Bilder!
Wenn ich mit der Umbauerei zuhause durch bin, dann fahre ich auch mal wieder auf die Portakanzel und zum Klippenturm...da war ich gefühlt schon Lichtjahren nicht mehr.


----------



## nippelspanner (17. Dezember 2013)

poekelz schrieb:


> ...dann fahre ich auch mal wieder auf die Portakanzel und zum Klippenturm...da war ich gefühlt schon Lichtjahren nicht mehr.



Besser nicht, da fällst Du doch "immer" hin! 
*duckundwech*
Komme mit, dann könnten wir xwieder die alte Runde fahren.


----------



## crossboss (18. Dezember 2013)

heute beim Mufflontrail




     ............auf dem unteren _Bußbergtrail............_







.................spät am _Bibertrail_


----------



## Sumsemann (19. Dezember 2013)

Gestern spät Abend am Hermann...


----------



## Dennis32 (20. Dezember 2013)

Schön war's heute. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Bilder sind etwas zu satt, ich weis.
 ;-)


----------



## -Kiwi- (20. Dezember 2013)

Schick!


----------



## SofusCorn (20. Dezember 2013)

Das obere wäre ne schöne Postkarte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (21. Dezember 2013)

Matthias und ich hatten heuet ne Menge Spaß am Trail und haben auf zum Teil kreative Art und Weise Material getestet. Ne im Ernst, war wirklich ne schön Trailrunde, leider läuft meine Kiste aber am Ende nicht mehr ganz  rund, so untenrum.........wie der Matthias sicher später auch noch belegen wird
Shit aber meine Bike Brille liegt  noch im Wald hinterm Sprung irgendwo rum


----------



## Zyran (21. Dezember 2013)

Netter Jump Jörg


----------



## crossboss (21. Dezember 2013)

merci Patrik


----------



## Sumsemann (22. Dezember 2013)

...ich zeig euch morgen oder besser später noch nen Besseren


----------



## Sumsemann (22. Dezember 2013)

Moin...
Leider wird das nix mit dem "besseren Jump"

Hab da ein nettes Video aber IBC dreht das Foto wie auch meine Fotos auf den Kopf 

Fotos kann ich am Rechner ja einmal um 360 Grad drehen damit es klappt aber wüsste nicht wie das bei einem Video geht. Auf Handy und Laptop ist es richtig rum... Nach dem Hochladen steht es auf dem Kopf


----------



## crossboss (22. Dezember 2013)

Verstehe schade
Aber tröste Dich ich wollte gestern auch nen Video uploaden und da hat irgendwie garnix geklappt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi (22. Dezember 2013)

Lade es auf nen australischen  server und verlinke es nach hier...dann isses richtig rum

send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## Sumsemann (22. Dezember 2013)

Danke Wolfi, dein Tip war Gold wert!!! 


Ok, hier das Video "97kg und die Schwerkraft"

<iframe src="http://videos.mtb-news.de/embed/player/33106" width="512" height="288" frameborder="0" webkitAllowFullScreen mozallowfullscreen allowFullScreen></iframe><p><a href="" target="_blank">97kg und die Schwerkraft...</a> von <a href="http://videos.mtb-news.de/u/134110" target="_blank">Sumsemann</a> - mehr <a href="http://videos.mtb-news.de/" target="_blank">Mountainbike-Videos</a></p>


----------



## crossboss (22. Dezember 2013)

aber ich hab auch wirklich fast Alles davon gegeben
(Ps.: der Faltreifen war an Karkasse angerissen und von der Felge gehüpft)


----------



## Surfjunk (30. Dezember 2013)

Heute die ersten Trails in Punta ala unter die Stollen genommen. 
Die Mischung von genialen Waldtrails die im Sandstrand enden ist einfach der Hammer. Und das bei 15 Grad im Dezember. 





















Euch allen einen Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.


----------



## Dennis32 (30. Dezember 2013)

Bissl Neid ist schon dabei. :-D


----------



## Sumsemann (30. Dezember 2013)

...aber nur ein bisschen 

Orkan!!! Du bist ein A... 



Ich war heute aber auch unterwegs...


----------



## Surfjunk (30. Dezember 2013)

Ein habe ich noch.


----------



## crossboss (30. Dezember 2013)

Na denn, viel Spaß da unten. 
Aber bei 15 Grad sitzen wir aber schon im T Shirt rum


----------



## Sumsemann (30. Dezember 2013)

Ach... bind dir doch nen Stein um die Hüfte und geh schwimmen


----------



## crossboss (30. Dezember 2013)

Orkan, Du sagen wir mal Du bist  ein hoffnungsloser Optimist
Ma

http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/7_tagesvorhersage/?id=IT0TO0197

Mach doch mal den hier unten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (31. Dezember 2013)

Warum soll ich mir sowas antun???

Da fahre ich doch morgen lieber wieder geile Trails 

Heute Bikefrei, da Hochzeitstag.


----------



## Porta-Mike (31. Dezember 2013)

moin!

@ surfjunk: wir haben hier auch gutes wetter....nur nicht so unangehem heiß wie bei dir.....

von heute:






gruß

michael


----------



## Surfjunk (31. Dezember 2013)

Ja Wetter war hier heute echt Shice


----------



## Waldwichtel (5. Januar 2014)

Nette Sonntagsrunde heute durchs Herforder Land mit The Shot und Slang. Na wer kennt denn den fiesen Abhang vor dem Sascha und ich stehen?


----------



## criscross (5. Januar 2014)

ist das im Stuckenberg ? da ist shoti doch bestimmt runter, oder nicht ?


----------



## kris. (5. Januar 2014)

Hmmm.... der "Spring-doch-Du-Sau"-Hügel?!


----------



## poekelz (5. Januar 2014)

Das erste Bild ist vom Hücker Moor, die beiden anderen dürften hier im Doberg gemacht worden sein.

Aber was macht denn der Shotie mit nem HT mit ner Fox-Gabel dran???


----------



## Waldwichtel (5. Januar 2014)

100 Punkte für Poekelz! 

Der Doberg ist schon teils heftig aber auch Naturschutzgebiet. Haben es uns auch nur angesehen weil es auf dem Weg lag.

Shoti war heute Kilometer fressen.


----------



## crossboss (5. Januar 2014)

ich hätte beim Seebild jetzt erstmal gesagt: "Bitte kurz etwas weiter nach hinten gehen!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (5. Januar 2014)

Ich rechne Dir hoch an das Du jetzt nicht das Bild am Doberg gemeint hast, Jörg.


----------



## crossboss (5. Januar 2014)

da war hinten ja auch nur ein Baum...............................


----------



## the_Shot (5. Januar 2014)

Frank das ist mein altes Stevens HT, nahezu unverbastelter Originalzusatand. Nehme es nur noch für lange Touren her, ist mal eine schöne Abwechslung gegenüber den anderen Federwegsmostern im Keller


----------



## Surfjunk (6. Januar 2014)

Kleine Urlaubs Zusammenfassung aus Punta Ala.

Wir werden wohl Ostern nochmal hin.
Ich habe nicht mal alles geschafft dort zu fahren und das Wetter ist doch nochmal etwas milder als in Finale.


----------



## Dennis32 (6. Januar 2014)

Ich bin definitiv neidisch !! 
Schade das die Fotos so klein sind !


----------



## Surfjunk (6. Januar 2014)

Dennis32 schrieb:


> Ich bin definitiv neidisch !!
> Schade das die Fotos so klein sind !



Drauf klicken dann bist du im Album


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis32 (6. Januar 2014)

Oh, dann muss ich es zu Hause nochmal versuchen. Mobil sind sie sehr klein (Tapatalk)


----------



## Waldwichtel (6. Januar 2014)

Dennis, musst auf "Link folgen" und nicht auf "Galerie" gehen.


----------



## Dennis32 (6. Januar 2014)

Oh, danke.


----------



## poekelz (6. Januar 2014)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> 100 Punkte für Poekelz!
> Der Doberg ist schon teils heftig aber auch Naturschutzgebiet. Haben es uns auch nur angesehen weil es auf dem Weg lag.



Noch mal zum Doberg:

Im Doberg sind wir früher als Kinder auf selbstgebauten Sperrmüllrädern (Typ: Bonanzarad meets Klaprad) die Berge runter gefahren und an den Klippen rumgeklettert. Ohne Helm und ohne Sicherung natürlich. Im Winter gab´s ein paar coole Rodelstrecken dort. Das war damals in den 1970ern und frühen 1980ern unser Abenteuerspielplatz und damals natürlich noch kein NS-Gebiet.

Ganz frührer haben dort Theateraufführungen und dann auch Motocrossrennen stattgefunden.


----------



## crossboss (6. Januar 2014)

@ Orkan, es sieht insgesamt sehr lecker da unten aus , alter Poser.
Da müssen wir direkt auch mal über die schön späten , weil warmen, Osterferien nachdenken, he, he.


----------



## Nico Laus (8. Januar 2014)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 265634


Die Speiseeis-Gang!


----------



## MUD´doc (9. Januar 2014)

Jau, stimmt 
Waren die Bikes im 3er-Pack günstiger? 
Heut morgen noch ein Bericht über die Externsteine auf ZDF Info gesehen.
Glaube, muß da mal wieder hin.


----------



## Sumsemann (9. Januar 2014)

Ich glaube langsam, mit den S-Works ist es wie mit den iPhones...

...jeder 2. hat eins


----------



## crossboss (9. Januar 2014)

Jetzt reiß aber deshalb nicht gleich den Schriftzug runter


----------



## kris. (10. Januar 2014)

sonst geht der lack mit ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (10. Januar 2014)

Heute am Nachmittag auf Enduroausflug nach Halle bei der Ochsenheide. Auch rechts gehts jut


----------



## Nico Laus (10. Januar 2014)

über die Wurzeln da rechts

Gib ihm!


----------



## crossboss (11. Januar 2014)

Man kann genau zwischen den großen Wurzel gerade durch und wumm


----------



## crossboss (11. Januar 2014)

Vorhin auf nner langen Trailtour In Richtung Ravebburg. Gerade noch dem Regen entgangen
Aber beim Bunnyhopp scheiterte ich dann


----------



## Sonne310 (11. Januar 2014)

Was sieht Dein Rad immer sauber aus


----------



## crossboss (11. Januar 2014)

He, he da mußt Du mal das Unterrohr ransoomen Das war aber auch im 1. Drittel der Tour, Zuhause mußte dann doch dringend der Schlauch ran.


----------



## crossboss (18. Januar 2014)

nachmittags im Berg


----------



## SofusCorn (19. Januar 2014)

Wie geil sieht denn bitte diese 3. Rad Aufhängung am fully aus


----------



## crossboss (19. Januar 2014)

und ich mußte immer hinten sitzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -eric- (19. Januar 2014)

Wir waren heute an der Hasenkanzel unterwegs:


----------



## crossboss (25. Januar 2014)

.


----------



## Dennis32 (25. Januar 2014)

Ich hoffe du hast dem Köter eins auf die 12 gegeben.


----------



## Dennis32 (25. Januar 2014)

Endlich kein Matsch mehr.


----------



## crossboss (25. Januar 2014)

nee der tat mir so leid das die Hose so fest war
Aber am liebsten hätte ich den zum Tetanus-Spritze geben usw.ins Kankenhaus geschickt.


----------



## Mtraildesign (28. Januar 2014)

Neuwagenvorstellung Deluxe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (28. Januar 2014)

coole Pics Matze-DH

Heute Nachmittag auf nem Trail


----------



## Amokles (29. Januar 2014)

wo ist das? sag mal nur in welcher ecke ungefähr


----------



## crossboss (29. Januar 2014)

Pssst, schicke dir ne PN


----------



## Sumsemann (29. Januar 2014)

Ich nehme dann auch ne PN...


----------



## crossboss (29. Januar 2014)

Matthias, den sind wir doch neulich schon gefahren nahe Hünenburg


----------



## criscross (29. Januar 2014)

könnte der obere Teil von diesem hier sein


----------



## Dennis32 (29. Januar 2014)

Trinkflasche Schutzblech und Handyhalterung, hoffendlich sieht das niemand von der style Polizei :-D 

Mich würde echt mal interessieren wie sich so ein Monsterbike fährt? :-/


----------



## crossboss (29. Januar 2014)

jepp na Stefan , den Bunny net janz geschafft

heute am Sender mit 1 x 10 Gang puuuuuuhhhhhh anstrengend






Umwerfer Leitblech hab ich erstmal noch Testweise als Kefü mit drangelassen


----------



## Ehrenfeld (31. Januar 2014)

boxplot schrieb:


> Wir waren heute an der Hasenkanzel unterwegs:


 
Ist glitschig oder geht´s?


----------



## Sumsemann (31. Januar 2014)

Ich war heute mit Petra im Teuto unterwegs...

Teilweise war es echt ziemlich glatt!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (31. Januar 2014)

Erst wars heut schön sonnig und teilweise aufgetaut und pampig,  später zog der Frost wieder an, unten sieht man, welches Wetter morgen kommt Deshalb sind wir wohl auch heute gefahren


----------



## wolfi (31. Januar 2014)

Das letzte Bild ist super!

sent from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## crossboss (31. Januar 2014)

leider aber nur ein Handy Dingsda und sehr pixelig


----------



## wolfi (31. Januar 2014)

Trotzdem sehr stimmungsvoll

sent from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## crossboss (31. Januar 2014)

mein Weizen schafft das auch


----------



## Porta-Mike (31. Januar 2014)

moin!



Sumsemann schrieb:


> Ich war heute mit Petra im Teuto unterwegs...
> 
> Teilweise war es echt ziemlich glatt!!!



oh ja, teilweise sehr glatt heute morgen.

von heute:






gruß

michael


----------



## lopolos (2. Februar 2014)

Hmmm. Jedes Tor ein Zonk. Links auffe Fresse legen, Mitte: steckenbleiben, rechts auffe Fresse legen.
Irgendwo auf'm Lönspfad zwischen E-Stones und Hermann.


----------



## 107octane (2. Februar 2014)

Wolfi seine Wildsau hat zurück ins Rudel gefunden, das musste heute auf den Bielefelder Trails ausgiebig gefeiert werden. Gestern abend haben wir Wolfi noch zu Recall geschickt, wo alle Erinnerungen an das Fanes aus seinem Gehirn gelöscht wurden. So konnte er sich heute direkt wieder an dem äußert geringen Gewicht und dem antriebsneutralen Hinterbau der Wildsau erfreuen.
War eine gelungene Tour, nur das Ende kam etwas abrupt.


----------



## Dennis32 (2. Februar 2014)

Etwas ist gut! :-D 

Die Sperrklinken sind sowas von rund, leider hat das Innere der Felge auch ein wenig abbekommen :-( mal sehen wir Kulant SR da so ist....

Danke nochmal für's zurück begleiten zum Auto!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (2. Februar 2014)

Klasse Text und tolle Bilder, danke* Andre'* , hätt auch es nicht schöner formulieren können. Spaßige und kurzweilige  Runde zu 5, wars in jedem Falle. Mit kleinen Mac Gyver-Einlagen incl.



Sieht nach Wiederholungstäterei aus oder?!
Demnächst führt uns der Dennis mit Martin vllt denn mal durch den Wiehen-Wald(Bitte nicht mit _Wienerwald _verwechseln)

Ps.: wo Andere, wie auch ich, gern nen Enduro unterm Hintern haben, macht Andre' das ganz locker mit nem betagten aber schönen Touren Marin HardyIch bin voller Bewunderung


----------



## crossboss (2. Februar 2014)

@ Dennis echt schade das du den blöden Defekt hattest, aber das wir Euch zurück begleiten, als Ortsfremde ist doch klar. Man kommt auch gern zusammen an , wenn man zusammen losfährt


----------



## Dennis32 (2. Februar 2014)

Das schreit definitiv nach Wiederholung, ich habe noch nicht genug vom Teuto. 

Die geführte Tour Inkl Kaffe geht klar !! Sagt bescheid wann.....
Voraussetzt mein ***** Hinterrad ist dann schon wieder ganz.


----------



## wolfi (2. Februar 2014)

Ui, das ist nicht so schön! Sr soll aber recht kulant sein. Ich bin übrigens fast auf dem zahnfleisch nach Hause gekommen. Schön geschrieben andre, aber der recall war nicht total genug. Ein 16+ kg wipprad mit dh-schlappen und auf dem pattex-boden...und dann noch meine desolate Kondition, das hat mehr als nur meine körnerreserven gekostet... und ich will einer Teleskopstütze haben! Muss mal schauen was da passt.
Viele grüße vom sautreiber 

sent from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## crossboss (2. Februar 2014)

Wolfi, das muss so das härtet ungemein ab
Nit nem Strafferen Dämpfer würde  Wildsau auch gut berauf gehen. Ich fand beim persönlichen Kurztest, dass sie sich gut hoch fahren lässt, owohl der Sattel für mich deutlich zu tief war. Wenn man das Alter bedenkt, fährt immer noch echt gut die alte Sau!

Dennis jjjjjjjjjjjjjaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa! Biiiiiiiittttteeeee!


----------



## Ehrenfeld (3. Februar 2014)

Ein kühler Freitag, eine Stunde, ein iPhone, ein Stativ 

Film, Schnitt & Upload alles auf dem iphone.





 
pw ist "streetfahrengutesache"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi (3. Februar 2014)

hi johannes,
ich kann das net anschauen.
login verlangt ebenfalls eine zum passwort gehörende e-mail-adresse.
gruß
wolfi


----------



## Ehrenfeld (3. Februar 2014)

wolfi schrieb:


> hi johannes,
> ich kann das net anschauen.
> login verlangt ebenfalls eine zum passwort gehörende e-mail-adresse.
> gruß
> wolfi


ups. passt jetzt


----------



## crossboss (3. Februar 2014)

ich will wieder mal Schönwetterbiken


----------



## wolfi (3. Februar 2014)

crossboss schrieb:


> ich will wieder mal Schönwetterbiken



war doch gestern gutes wetter


----------



## crossboss (3. Februar 2014)

Ja war auch schön gestern! Aber halt schön fett im Matschanzug dick eingepackt, isthalt irgendwie doch was anderes im Sommer in luftiger Kleidung am Meer


----------



## -eric- (3. Februar 2014)

Freesoul schrieb:


> Ist glitschig oder geht´s?


Es war nicht so rutschig wie erwartet, also gut zu fahren 
War auch mein erstes mal an der hasenkanzel und ich muss sagen das es viel Spaß gemacht hat!







Gestern waren wir an der krausen Buche


----------



## lopolos (3. Februar 2014)

@107octane, @Dennis32 & Co: Sind in Bielefeld die Waldwege schneefrei? Dann muss ich wohl für nächste WE mein Revier dahin verlagern...


----------



## crossboss (3. Februar 2014)

wolfi schrieb:


> Ui, das ist nicht so schön! Sr soll aber recht kulant sein. Ich bin übrigens fast auf dem zahnfleisch nach Hause gekommen. Schön geschrieben andre, aber der recall war nicht total genug. Ein 16+ kg wipprad mit dh-schlappen und auf dem pattex-boden...und dann noch meine desolate Kondition, das hat mehr als nur meine körnerreserven gekostet... und ich will einer Teleskopstütze haben! Muss mal schauen was da passt.
> Viele grüße vom sautreiber
> 
> sent from total wichtigen schmartfon



Hi Wolf, ich glaub da, geht fast nur die tolle *Gravity Dropper* wenn ich nicht irre. Wegen dem schlanken Durchmesser, meine ich. Guck doch mal da nach.


----------



## kris. (3. Februar 2014)

Die Kindshock Lev gibts auch in 27.2


----------



## freetourer (3. Februar 2014)

Jörg plant da wohl auch was ...


- Lyrik verkaufen
- 2. Slayer verkaufen

Ich tippe auf Slayer mit 650b Vorderrad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (3. Februar 2014)

.


----------



## Dennis32 (3. Februar 2014)

lopolos schrieb:


> @107octane, @Dennis32 & Co: Sind in Bielefeld die Waldwege schneefrei? Dann muss ich wohl für nächste WE mein Revier dahin verlagern...




Ich komme zwar nicht von dort....

Je nach Hanglage mehr oder weniger schneefrei...
Mit Geschick aber alles  fahrbar ;-)


----------



## 107octane (3. Februar 2014)

So ist es, am Nordhang noch Schneereste, sonst alles frei. Bis zum kommenden WE wird das wohl kein Thema mehr sein.


----------



## crossboss (4. Februar 2014)

oder es Staubt schon


----------



## lopolos (4. Februar 2014)

Hauptsache keine Gletscherplatten...


----------



## crossboss (5. Februar 2014)

heute Nachmittag auf nem Urwaldtrail


----------



## Nico Laus (5. Februar 2014)

Haha Urwald trifft es gut


----------



## crossboss (6. Februar 2014)

ich hatte fast Angst , da auf Bären zu treffen


----------



## Ehrenfeld (6. Februar 2014)

Wir waren gestern auch mal wieder an der HK und überrascht, wie griffig es trotz bisschen Matsche es wieder zu fahren war. Bis auf ein paar gut einstauchende Matschfelder zwischendurch  Ganz von oben macht es übrigens nochmal massiv mehr Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Porta-Mike (6. Februar 2014)

moin!

heute mit r2d2 das gute wetter genutzt. zum teil echt matschig.....zum teil recht griffig. auf alle fälle hat es gebockt 






gruß

michael


----------



## RZWODZWO (6. Februar 2014)

Porta-Mike schrieb:


> moin!
> 
> heute mit r2d2 das gute wetter genutzt. zum teil echt matschig.....zum teil recht griffig. auf alle fälle hat es gebockt
> 
> ...




Jepp, war bei dem Wetter echt klasse und so schön wenig los, auf den Trails..........


----------



## lopolos (6. Februar 2014)

crossboss schrieb:


> heute Nachmittag auf nem Urwaldtrail



Borgholzhausen?


----------



## crossboss (6. Februar 2014)

ne beim  Uni Zif


----------



## wiehenrenner (8. Februar 2014)

Ich war heute mt dem Sohnemann los das neue Bike am Grünen See ausprobieren.

Neonparty am Lake


----------



## the_Shot (9. Februar 2014)

Toppi!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (16. Februar 2014)

Heute mal das kleine schwarze durch den Gegenwind und wieder zurück (letzteres macht deutlich mehr Spaß) bewegt und dabei noch ein Geburtstagskind besucht und nen lecker Teller Suppe (vollisotonisch) verschlungen.


----------



## wiehenrenner (16. Februar 2014)

Schöne, wo ist das?
Wir müssen mal wieder in den Wald rein


----------



## poekelz (16. Februar 2014)

Ja hast recht!
Das Bild ist vom Hücker Moor bei Beckmann.


----------



## Amokles (26. Februar 2014)

*R.I.P  *Lieber Spiegeltrail


----------



## wolfi (26. Februar 2014)

togdrang?


----------



## Amokles (27. Februar 2014)

wolfi schrieb:


> togdrang?



leider ja....

praktisch alle teile wo nadelbäume stehen sehen so aus


----------



## crossboss (28. Februar 2014)

ZZZZzzzzzz immer diese Bigfootbikerübelst aber so sind die Havester immer ganz ganz schonend zur Bodengruppe, wie man uns in der Raspie bei "legale Trails für Bielefeld" versicherte

So sehen momentan gefühlte 30 -50 % der Waldflächen um Bielefeld aus, das tut echt weh...........................to be contiued


----------



## poekelz (28. Februar 2014)

Hier im Wiehen gottseidank noch nicht....heute Trails rocken nach Feierabend:


----------



## wiehenrenner (28. Februar 2014)

Hey Frank liegt unten am Turmtrail noch der grosse Stamm über den Trail, bzw wenn ist der angehäufte Kicker darüber noch da?


----------



## crossboss (28. Februar 2014)

Vorhin am_ Bußberg-Uphill_, der Trail kommt dann weiter oben direkt am Start der DH Steinhagen raus! Super Stage für BI zu hochdackeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## discordius (2. März 2014)

wiehenrenner schrieb:


> Hey Frank liegt unten am Turmtrail noch der grosse Stamm über den Trail, bzw wenn ist der angehäufte Kicker darüber noch da?


Stamm weg, Kicker da


----------



## poekelz (3. März 2014)

wiehenrenner schrieb:


> Hey Frank liegt unten am Turmtrail noch der grosse Stamm über den Trail, bzw wenn ist der angehäufte Kicker darüber noch da?



Der Stamm ist weg, so dass man auch nebenher fahren kann. Der kleine, recht steile Kicker auf dem Weg steht noch/wieder.

BTW: ich habe dich gestern beim Fußballturnier gar nicht gesehen...dein Sohn war doch dabei, oder?


----------



## wiehenrenner (3. März 2014)

War gestern Rad fahren, Antje war mit da ;-)


----------



## crossboss (7. März 2014)

haben gestern nen Minipumptrak an der Uni für die Kids gebaut..............


----------



## Schelpito (7. März 2014)

Mein kleiner Hometrail in Schloß-Homborn, Borchen bei Paderborn


----------



## DaCrazyP (7. März 2014)

crossboss schrieb:


> haben gestern nen Minipumptrak an der Uni für die Kids gebaut..............



Ich war auch gestern einmal kurz da und hab mal geguckt, wie es da inzwischen aussieht... Da wird ja ständig etwas verändert. Find ich gut.


----------



## bennZ37 (7. März 2014)

crossboss schrieb:


> haben gestern nen Minipumptrak an der Uni für die Kids gebaut..............



wo ca. ist der, wenn ich mal fragen darf?


----------



## crossboss (7. März 2014)

Hi an der Uni Bielefeld neben dem Kraftwerk, Haltestelle der Straßenbahn-an Roten Fußgängerbrücke, daneben im Stadtwald


----------



## bennZ37 (7. März 2014)

cool, danke. dann werd ich auch mal vorbei schauen wenn ich wieder was fahrbares hab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi (9. März 2014)

Heute morgen um 07.30 oberhalb von steinhagen.



vrom schmartpfon


----------



## -Kiwi- (9. März 2014)

Frühsport!


----------



## wolfi (9. März 2014)

Jau, war echt geil! Ich bin um 0545 gestartet, habe mich mit einem Freund um sechs auf dem johannisberg getroffen. Und dann sind wir schön mit helmfunzel in den beginnenden Tag geradelt. Bei Peter auf dem Berg war es dann schon so hell, dass die Lampen wieder im Rucksack verschwinden konnten. Ich liebe diese Frühschicht-touren... eigendlich gibt es nix besseres




vrom schmartpfon


----------



## -Kiwi- (9. März 2014)

Wow, hört sich super an!
Ich bin eine Zeit lang morgens an der Weser entlang zur Arbeit gefahren. 
Einfach herrlich im Frühling/Sommer ganz früh auf dem Rad unterwegs zu sein. 

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## wolfi (9. März 2014)

Und vor allem keine Leute unterwegs....herrlich!

vrom schmartpfon


----------



## crossboss (9. März 2014)

0 Stöckchengeher super Respekt , aber ist das schon senile Bettflucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi (9. März 2014)

Nö. Das ist einfach das Gefühl die geilste Zeit des Tages mit der geilsten Beschäftigung verbracht zu haben.

vrom schmartpfon


----------



## crossboss (9. März 2014)

auf Feierabendtour: an der Schwedenschanze mit Kumpel Sascha


----------



## crossboss (15. März 2014)

Streckenpflege war heute am späten Nachmittag an der Uni zusammen mit den Kids dran. Hier kann man perfekt springen lernen


----------



## poekelz (20. März 2014)

Heute die erste Feierabend-Frühlingstour im Wiehen bei fast schon Sommerwetter komplett in Kurz


----------



## Ehrenfeld (23. März 2014)

Nach einer doch etwas durchwachsenen 40 Std.-Rückreise inkl. unplanmäßiger Übernachtung in Denver bin ich wieder in Deutschland... demnächst mehr zu den Bildern im Newsbereich!


----------



## crossboss (23. März 2014)

Hey geile pics hab auch eins


----------



## kris. (23. März 2014)

Freesoul schrieb:


> Nach einer doch etwas durchwachsenen 40 Std.-Rückreise inkl. unplanmäßiger Übernachtung in Denver bin ich wieder in Deutschland... demnächst mehr zu den Bildern im Newsbereich!



Schöne Bilder. 

Willkommen zu Hause!


----------



## Nico Laus (23. März 2014)

Wow, geiles Panorama!


----------



## Nico Laus (23. März 2014)

Wow, geiles Panorama!


----------



## balder (24. März 2014)

War gestern auch mal im Schopketal unterwegs, leider ohne Rad dafür mit der Cam. Wollte hier mal die Bilder Posten in der Hoffnung die Abgelichteten Fahrer erkennen sich wieder.

















http://abload.de/image.php?img=p3234255ssa33.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (25. März 2014)

upps da hab ich heute morgen etwas daneben gegriffen- sorry, is wieder entfernt

trotzdem:
schöne grüße
euch allen hier


----------



## ghosthard (26. März 2014)

Hey wollt mal fragen ob man diese strecken dienihr so fahren tut auch mit nen hardstail geht. Paar infos fahre nen ghost SE 2990.


----------



## Stubenkueken (26. März 2014)

Gehen tut das schon... Kommt halt auf dein Fahrstil an. Gibt Leute die würden sogar beim rampage mit nem hardtail schmerzfrei an den Start gehen


----------



## OWL_Biker (26. März 2014)

Wieso sollte das nicht gehen?

Ist halt etwas rumpeliger und du wirst bestimmt nicht so schnell über den Trail ballern wie manch einer mit Enduro oder Freeride Fully. 

Einfach fahren!


----------



## Flying_Elvis (26. März 2014)

*Schneidi hat 2012 mit seinem Nicolai Hardtail die Masters Klasse des Megavalanche-Rennen gewonnen.
Geht alles, wenn mans kann. *

* 

*


----------



## ghosthard (27. März 2014)

Top danke. Für alle die ne tour und ein wenig mtb fahren möchten bietet sich der weg X9 (hansaweg herford-lemgo-burg sternberg-hameln)


----------



## serhio1977 (27. März 2014)

Hi. x9 finde ich auch einfach klasse. sehr gute Alternative zum hermann


----------



## crossboss (28. März 2014)

Heute abend auf der  Steinbruch Freeride, tolle Gegend. Verlangt einem sehr steil und schwierig zu fahren, fahrtechnisch  einiges ab


----------



## crossboss (28. März 2014)

Anhang anzeigen 282221
Suchspiel leider nur Handypics in der Dämmerung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (28. März 2014)

1 noch


----------



## crossboss (29. März 2014)

Mannomann war das heut wieder ein endgeiler Tag und sooooooo anstrengend, gähn


----------



## crossboss (30. März 2014)

habt ihrs etwa vergessen ? Heute war Muttertag



 nnneeee is nur Flachs


----------



## Amokles (31. März 2014)

das sieht so aus, wie oben auf der kuppe zwischen wasserwerk und der kleinen kapelle am spiegelsberger hof...
dann wart ihr gestern diejenigen die mir und meinem kumpel entgegengeschoben kamen


----------



## slang (31. März 2014)

der Rucksack wird ordentlich nach Knobi miefen. 

Obwohl ich das Zeug in ner Plastiktüte in meine Ortlieb gepackt hab, dünstet die jetzt seit ner knappen Woche nach Bärlauch


----------



## crossboss (31. März 2014)

Amokles schrieb:


> das sieht so aus, wie oben auf der kuppe zwischen wasserwerk und der kleinen kapelle am spiegelsberger hof...
> dann wart ihr gestern diejenigen die mir und meinem kumpel entgegengeschoben kamen




WWWWWwwwwwwwaaaaaaaasssss...................wir und schieben niemals  

aber stimmt, das war nahe der kleinen grünen Kapelle. 

An dem Gemüse da oben konnten wir 3 nicht vorbei. Man riecht aber am nächsten Tag zumindest nicht aus dem Hals wie`n  toter Köter wie nach Knofi mit Zwiebeln.

Ich muss nachher zum Zahnarzt mal sehen ob er mich aus Rachsucht mehr quält als sonst

Und der Gestank des Rucksackes schickt einen geradewegs in den Dauersprintmodus um dem Mief zu entgehen

Ps : Ja irgendwo habe ich nach gut 3 Stunden Trail mal geschoben. Vorn 32er hionten 11-36 Kassette und 29nein !!! Räder irgendwann war ich feddiiiiiichfreu mich ehrlich auf mein 42er hinten,  das wird wie nen Wellnessurlaub


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wosch (31. März 2014)

Hauptsache es befinden sich keine Blätter vom Maiglöckchen dazwischen.


----------



## crossboss (31. März 2014)

die erriecht man aber deutlichst sonst lieber lassen........................


----------



## wosch (3. April 2014)

Heute, an meinem freien Tag, noch mal das Wetter ausgenutzt, bevor es morgen regnet. Trails sind in hervorragendem Zustand, der Sommer kann kommen


----------



## crossboss (5. April 2014)

.


----------



## -Kiwi- (6. April 2014)

Heute beim Kaiser...
In der Ferne rechts sieht man Portas neues "Wahrzeichen".
Das Windrad hat eine Höhe von 199,5m (an der Flügelspitze).







Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## wolfi (6. April 2014)

Heute kleine endurotour zum einstellen der Gabel mit anschließender Zuführung isotonischer Getränke









vrom schmartpfon


----------



## -Kiwi- (6. April 2014)

Cooles Trikot! Das habe ich auch noch im Schrank liegen. Müsste von 2004 sein.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## crossboss (6. April 2014)

Yo prost wolfi und Sascha müsste wohl der Peter aufḿ Berge sein oder ?!


----------



## crossboss (7. April 2014)

e


----------



## wolfi (7. April 2014)

crossboss schrieb:


> Yo prost wolfi und Sascha müsste wohl der Peter aufḿ Berge sein oder ?!



bingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (7. April 2014)

e


----------



## crossboss (7. April 2014)

e


----------



## kris. (7. April 2014)

falsches forum


----------



## crossboss (7. April 2014)

e


----------



## wolfi (7. April 2014)

paddelbilder kann ich auch


----------



## crossboss (7. April 2014)

.


----------



## crossboss (7. April 2014)

supi Wolfi, wo war das?


----------



## wolfi (7. April 2014)

Mc pomm: verbindung klenzsee zum plätlinsee. Super Gegend, da für motorboote gesperrt.

vrom schmartpfon


----------



## crossboss (7. April 2014)

wie im Djungel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (7. April 2014)

Ich musste gestern auch kräftig rudern...


im Bikepark Winterberg.


----------



## crossboss (7. April 2014)

heisse Kurve Ron


----------



## wolfi (7. April 2014)

sehr geiles bild ron,
ich kann das weiße in deinem auge sehen
und das messer zwischen den zähnen


----------



## Nico Laus (7. April 2014)

Haha das ist die Angst vor meinem Verfolger Shoti!


----------



## kris. (7. April 2014)

crossboss schrieb:


> Kris da htten wir doch schon mal geklärt



Stimmt:



Freesoul schrieb:


> damit Bilder aus OWL und Bilder von OWLern, die in der Weltgeschichte _*herumbiken*_, gepostet werden können



Nicht falsch verstehen, wenn *mal* zwischendurch *eins* ohne biken dabei ist gehts ja, aber es sollte nicht wieder ausufern...

@Nico Laus !!


----------



## the_Shot (7. April 2014)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Ich musste gestern auch kräftig rudern...
> 
> 
> im Bikepark Winterberg.


Ein geiler Tag! Wer hats geknipst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (7. April 2014)

Unten rechts siehst du sein Wasserzeichen. Schau mal bei Facebook.


----------



## -Kiwi- (7. April 2014)

Geiles Bild, Ron!


----------



## crossboss (7. April 2014)

e


----------



## kris. (7. April 2014)

ahja... wenn die tatsachen ausgehen wird beleidigt.
blautinabe in bestform, geschichte wiederholt sich...

*plonk*


----------



## Zyran (7. April 2014)

Sehr geil Ron


----------



## wiehenrenner (8. April 2014)

Tolles Bild Ron und gute Schräglage!


----------



## crossboss (8. April 2014)

e


----------



## Nico Laus (8. April 2014)

Danke Jungs!


----------



## crossboss (9. April 2014)

_Ron war das ne Free Cross_ Kurve?


----------



## Nico Laus (9. April 2014)

Ne, das ist die neue Freeride (alt DH).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (9. April 2014)

Oh Strecken sind abgeändert habe ich gesehen, danke!
Ich war dies Jahr noch nicht dort aber zur Dirtmasters ( _dirtmasters-festival.de)_ gehts mit Kumpels und Familie wieder hin. Ne absolute Riesengaudi


----------



## JENSeits (9. April 2014)

Super Bild Ron, gefällt mir richtig gut und bringt einiges an Dynamik rüber!


Von die Tage im Wald ...




Danke an www.lv-photography.com fürs Foto!


LG Jens


----------



## kris. (9. April 2014)

immer schön durch den kakao


----------



## -Kiwi- (9. April 2014)

Nice, Jens!


----------



## nippelspanner (10. April 2014)

Habe erst auf den 2ten Blick die Tropfenwolke gesehen, die noch in der Luft "hängt."
Schönes Timing!


----------



## chucki_bo (10. April 2014)

Foto für die nähere Auswahl "Jenseits Bike Kalender 2015" 

Wo kickt er denn da??


----------



## JENSeits (10. April 2014)

Ich danke euch!  Also treffen die Bilder nicht nur den Fotografen-Geschmack, ich darf also weitere posten? 

@Jörg: Ich glaube sowas sollte ich mir wirklich mal für die Wand fertig machen 
Das war in Kiwi's Heimat


----------



## kris. (10. April 2014)

Mach ruhig.
Ist der Fotofinger am Ostersonntag auch dabei?


----------



## -Kiwi- (10. April 2014)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Ich danke euch!  Also treffen die Bilder nicht nur den Fotografen-Geschmack, ich darf also weitere posten?
> ...



Ja, kick' mal noch 'n paar Pics raus! 

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (10. April 2014)

Dankeschön! 

@Kris: nein ich denke nicht  aber fragen kann ich ihn ja mal ... 

hier dann 2 weitere, mehr hat er bzw. ich noch nicht bearbeitet.


----------



## -Kiwi- (11. April 2014)

Yeah, sehr schön!


----------



## Nico Laus (11. April 2014)

Sehr geile Fotos! Das mit Gegenlicht ist mein Favorit!


----------



## chucki_bo (11. April 2014)

.. is ja, wie wenze fliechst !!


----------



## JENSeits (11. April 2014)

Ich danke euch


----------



## JENSeits (11. April 2014)

Ich danke euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (11. April 2014)

Ich danke euch


----------



## kris. (11. April 2014)

einmal reicht


----------



## AndyBar (13. April 2014)

gemütliche Sonntagsrunde


----------



## crossboss (14. April 2014)

e


----------



## Amokles (14. April 2014)

ich tippe auf den märchenwald zwischen owd und klosterruine ?


----------



## crossboss (14. April 2014)

si!
Bei uns heisst der nur noch Bärlauchtrail


----------



## bennZ37 (21. April 2014)

heute bei bestem wetter und matschigen verhältnissen ne kleine runde gedreht


----------



## Surfjunk (21. April 2014)

Nachdem ich gestern den Prolog und Stage 4 gefahren bin standen heute Stage 1&2 vom EES in Punta Ala auf dem Programm. 
Hier mal ein Bild von Stage 2.


----------



## OWL_Biker (21. April 2014)

Wow, hammer Trail!

Dachte du wolltest dieses Mal nur Urlaub da machen und nicht fahren?!?

Edit: Bist du ohne Wertung gefahren??


----------



## Surfjunk (22. April 2014)

Moin. 
Ja bin ohne Wertung gefahren. 
Werde heute hier noch ein paar Trails testen die ich von Alex bekommen habe. 
Der betreibt die Seite I-Mtb.com. 
Da sind noch jede menge Trails die nicht so auf den Rennpfaden liegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kiwi- (22. April 2014)

Gutes Foto! 
Schön vorausschauend und fokussiert! 
Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## kris. (22. April 2014)

auch fokussiert und trotzdem etwas verrauscht (handy-bild in der dämmerung).
oster-nightride mit @JENSeits.


----------



## chucki_bo (22. April 2014)

Irgendwann ist das schöne Heidbrink-Schild mal ganz verblasst vom vielen Abfotografieren  

Das ist wohl die zweitbeliebteste Fotolokalität nach der Hasenkanzel oder dem hier :






*Is n Suchbild ... *


----------



## Surfjunk (22. April 2014)

Man könnte meinen du hast das Trek zu heiß gewaschen.


----------



## kris. (22. April 2014)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> *Is n Suchbild ... *



Die Maus ist unten beim rechten Fernrohr.


----------



## poekelz (23. April 2014)

Cooles Bild und geile Perspektive 
Hätte ich bei meinem Osterausflug am SO nicht so machen können, ab Wittekindsburg war totaler Fußgängeralarm (was Wunder), da hab ich als alter Kyrill-Biker  sogar lieber die Kletterpartie am Dreimännerweg in Kauf genommen.


----------



## Surfjunk (24. April 2014)

Heute war abschließend einmal Shuttle Day.
Morgen gehts nach Hause.


----------



## Nico Laus (25. April 2014)

Top! Ich beneide dich um die geilen Trails


----------



## crossboss (28. April 2014)

hey Mann, wo is die Startnummer Orkan?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi (1. Mai 2014)

Jetzt gerade an der Schwedenschanze...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




vrom schmartpfon


----------



## c0rtez (1. Mai 2014)

bei uns regent es immer noch in strömen... wollte eigentlich den feiertag auch gerne nutzen, aber dafür sollte es zumindest bei der abfahrt von oben trocken sein. ist heute leider noch nicht der fall gewesen


----------



## crossboss (1. Mai 2014)

e


----------



## -Kiwi- (1. Mai 2014)

Heute Mud Training...








Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## wolfi (1. Mai 2014)

Oh ja! Der Boden war zäh und seeehr glitschig. Sieht aber gut aus 

vrom schmartpfon


----------



## Zyran (1. Mai 2014)

Schön im Matsch spielen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c0rtez (4. Mai 2014)

So, da der Stemweder Berg im OWL Abteil echt zu kurz kommt werde ich das in Zukunft ändern.

War gestern im Raum Wehdem Westrup unterwegs und dann rüber Richtung Brockum zu den Brummlöchern. Zur Zeit ist am Waldfrieden in Wehdem das "Hai in den Mai" Festival oder so ähnlich. Interessant was da so für Leute im Wald und im Umfeld rumlaufen 











Und hier bin ich mal gespannt ob jemandem auffällt was falsch ist


----------



## Dennis32 (4. Mai 2014)

In Stemwede gibt's nen Berg?  

An dem Rad fallen mir nur die von allen verfluchten Nobby Nic's auf,  die gehen an einem 150mm Enduro ja mal garnicht!!  :-D


Edit:
Und dann auch noch diese neumodische Laufradgröße.....  Nein Nein Nein  ;-)


----------



## c0rtez (4. Mai 2014)

Das Rad is ne Woche alt und noch komplett Serie. wird alles noch geändert. Was empfiehlst du? 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis32 (4. Mai 2014)

Habe lange Hans Dampf gefahren,  rollt gut,  gript gut,  nur im Modder setzt er sich schnell zu... Habe dann auf Big Betty gewechselt wegen der höheren Stollen, ist super,  rollt gefühlt aber wesentlich schlechter und setzt sich trotz gröberer Stollen im Matsch auch zu... Brauche wohl für schlechtes Wetter eine  2 LRS mit Matschreifen  ;-) 

Nun aber genug ot,  Reifen Diskussionen gibt es über 1000 Seiten hier,  und die eierlegende wollmilchsau scheint es immer noch nicht zu geben!


----------



## Surfjunk (4. Mai 2014)

V Hans Dampf Trailstar. Und H Rock Razor Trailstar. Bei Modder geht der HD.  nach H und V kommt Magic Mary Trailstar drauf.


----------



## crossboss (4. Mai 2014)

e


----------



## c0rtez (4. Mai 2014)

EDIT:
Bekomme den Eintrag leider nicht gelöscht...


----------



## c0rtez (4. Mai 2014)

Hatte auch Hans Dampf im Auge. Fahre das Ding jetzt erstmal n paar Monate so und mach dann großbestellung. Denke mal Lenker, Pedale und reifen wird auf jedenfall was passieren.

Achso und was an dem Bild falsch ist. Die Kette is vorne ab . Wegen sowas habe ich aber ja immer n paar einmal Handschuhe dabei, dann is das in Sekunden wieder fertig und man muss nicht n paar Stunden mit verölten flossen rumfahren

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## c0rtez (5. Mai 2014)

Dennis32 schrieb:


> Edit:
> Und dann auch noch diese neumodische Laufradgröße.....  Nein Nein Nein  ;-)



Jetzt erst gesehen, wieso neumodische Laufrad größe.

Das sind 26er, auch wenn ich jetzt erst realisiere das auf dem Laufrad 27 steht.
Sind aber 26


----------



## crossboss (5. Mai 2014)

_e
_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (10. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich hoffe es sind nich zu viele Bilder ... 

















Mehr im Album.


LG Jens


----------



## -Kiwi- (10. Mai 2014)

Sehr schön!
Alles bei uns in Porta, oder?

Die Stelle auf deinem ersten Bild ist richtig geil, nicht wahr?!
Mit den beiden Anliegern zuvor. Fahre ich richtig gerne, die Sektion.



Von heute morgen... auf der anderen Seite der Weser:






Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## JENSeits (11. Mai 2014)

Hi Kiwi,

ja genau alles bei euch entstanden!
Die Sektion ist mit den Beiden Anliegern davor einfach traumhaft. Der Erste etwas hart, der Zweite dafür umso plauschiger. Bei etwas matschigem Boden einfach reinrutschen lassen 

LG Jens


----------



## nippelspanner (12. Mai 2014)

Schöne Pics!
Ich finde auch gut, dass Du den neuen Dress-Code der Fotofahrer verinnerlicht hast: Keine Handschuhe.
Wie sähe das sonst aus...?


Spaß beiseite: Ich hätte da Angst um die Pelle an den Patschehändchen!


----------



## Surfjunk (12. Mai 2014)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Schöne Pics!
> Ich finde auch gut, dass Du den neuen Dress-Code der Fotofahrer verinnerlicht hast: Keine Handschuhe.
> Wie sähe das sonst aus...?
> 
> ...



Dress-Code der Fotofahrer -->


----------



## c0rtez (12. Mai 2014)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Schöne Pics!
> Ich finde auch gut, dass Du den neuen Dress-Code der Fotofahrer verinnerlicht hast: Keine Handschuhe.
> Wie sähe das sonst aus...?
> 
> ...




Ich blicks nicht. Dresscode der Fotofaherer = ohne Handschuhe? 

Erklär mir das mal einer bitte, bin wohl n bisschen


----------



## JENSeits (12. Mai 2014)

Danke Björn.
Ist halt 10 000 mal cooler als ohne!


----------



## nippelspanner (13. Mai 2014)

c0rtez schrieb:


> Ich blicks nicht. Dresscode der Fotofaherer = ohne Handschuhe?  Erklär mir das mal einer bitte, bin wohl n bisschen



Also: Wenn Du dir aktuelle Fotos von einigen Slopestylern und Freireitern anschaust, wird dir auffallen, dass bei den Jungs z. Z. möglichst wenig Schutzausrüstung hip zu sein scheint. Gab dazu auch schon Interviews, in denen die etablierten Pros gegenüber den Young-Guns dafür kein Verständnis aufbrachten.

War allgemein aber nur als humoristischer Sidekick an Jens zu verstehen.
Und jetzt wieder Foddos! ;-)


----------



## Nico Laus (13. Mai 2014)

Geile Foddos, Jens! Macht Laune auf Biken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## balder (14. Mai 2014)

hey moin mal was von mir und dem heutigen Ausflug ins Schopke. Sorry für die schlechte Bildqualität das Wasserdichte handy von einem kumpel musste herhalten da es am schütten war wie sau.


----------



## JENSeits (14. Mai 2014)

Danke an den Weihnachtsmann!

@balder: Wieso sorry? Passt doch!


----------



## balder (14. Mai 2014)

die ersten beiden Bilder sind super unscharf geworden.


----------



## Amokles (20. Mai 2014)




----------



## Badewanne (22. Mai 2014)

Bärlauchwald OhWehdamm ?


----------



## Surfjunk (22. Mai 2014)

Wer von den BI Boys nimmt mich den mal mit in diesen Bärlauch Wald?

Da kann ich ja Haufenweise Bä. Pesto machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (23. Mai 2014)

Tja Orkan, da muste wohl einfach mal rüber komen am Woe. Fahre Sonntag Mittag ab 13 Uhr ne Runde mit Bettina und vllt noch Paar Anderen in die Richtung. Allerdings ist der Bärlauch jetzt nicht mehr so lecker, weil ausgeblüht.


----------



## crossboss (23. Mai 2014)

Kinderfullyumbau noch nicht ganz abgeschlossen aber gestern haben wir mal ne kleine Probefahrt als FamilienTrailtour mit den _Gefederten _gemacht-Thema: "Wie die Orgelpfeifen"








unglaublich, wie schnell die Lüttjen das Neue aufsaugen..........


----------



## Amokles (23. Mai 2014)

Badewanne schrieb:


> Bärlauchwald OhWehdamm ?


röchtöch. 

wenn man von der müllkippe/heide (  ) in den wald reinfährt und steht auf einmal mitten im märchen und es riecht nach dönerbasar ist das schon toll!


----------



## wosch (23. Mai 2014)

Da ist keine Müllkippe, sondern eine Abraumdeponie. Dort hin ist der Abraum, der beim Bau des Stadtbahntunnels entstanden ist, hingeschüttet worden.


----------



## wolfi (23. Mai 2014)

Und in den 50er Jahren war dort eine moto cross Piste

vrom schmartpfon


----------



## crossboss (24. Mai 2014)

heute Päuschen auf der Amshauser_ Voralpe_


----------



## crossboss (24. Mai 2014)

e


----------



## Surfjunk (25. Mai 2014)

Mud Party @Hasenkanzel


----------



## crossboss (25. Mai 2014)

e


----------



## kris. (25. Mai 2014)

sieht gut aus 

ist das der jollify mudguard?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (25. Mai 2014)

kris. schrieb:


> sieht gut aus
> 
> ist das der jollify mudguard?



Na sichi! 

Muss doch den Forumsstyle einhalten damit es keinen ärger der Stylepolizei gibt


----------



## crossboss (25. Mai 2014)

@ Orkan wer hat denn deine Bos jetzt lackiert oder gepulvert, haste mal nen guten Tipp, wer sowas ordentlich macht?
aber das Du in Deinem fortgeschritten Alter noch auf _Monster_ stehst


----------



## -Kiwi- (25. Mai 2014)

Sehr geil, Orkan!
Wie fährt es sich?


----------



## Surfjunk (25. Mai 2014)

Chemisch entlacken in Bad Salzuflen 15€. Gute Arbeit, kann man empfehlen. Pulvern 15€ hier in Löhne bei Altmann. Habe da schon mehrere Sachen machen lassen zB. Felgen. BOS Decals in Farbe für die Deville von Laszlo 25€. Ich finde das passt alles. Wenn ich die Abstreifer bei der Demontage nicht beschädigt hätte, dann hätte ich mir für 69€ für das Deville Servicekit auch noch sparen können.


----------



## Surfjunk (25. Mai 2014)

Kiwi, erzähl ich dir morgen detailliert


----------



## kris. (25. Mai 2014)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Muss doch den Forumsstyle einhalten damit es keinen ärger der Stylepolizei gibt


 

okay, danke. hab da auch ein auge drauf geworfen, aber bisher noch kein bild im verbauten zustand gesehen.


----------



## kathii71 (27. Mai 2014)

hallo und guten morgen,

ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig,da die erde ja bekanntlich eine scheibe ist und in der bikerszene irgedwie doch fast jeder jeden kennt,hier mal eine frage bzw. bitte wir waren am sonntag morgen gegen 11 an der hasenkanzel ein bisserl im schlamm spielen.
dort sind uns ein paar jungs begegnet die von sich (und ich glaube auch von uns 2-3 ) fotos gemacht haben,falls also das hier irgendwer liest der die jungs kennt oder sogar dabei war...... wir würden uns freuen die pics mal zu sehen.

vielen dank für eure hilfe 
sonnige grüße
kathi


----------



## poekelz (27. Mai 2014)

Na, dann klick mal eine Seite zurück, da steht ein Bild von einem potentiellen "Sonntag an der Hasenkanzel" Biker (Surfjunk).


----------



## c0rtez (1. Juni 2014)

Heute ne kleine Morgengrunde im Stemweder gedreht und zwei Pics geschossen.
Einmal ein kleiner Pausenstop an der Stillen Hütte und einmal der Eingang in den, ich nenne ihn mal "Lemförder Gästehaus Trail"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (1. Juni 2014)

e


----------



## crossboss (1. Juni 2014)

e


----------



## crossboss (2. Juni 2014)

.


----------



## chucki_bo (8. Juni 2014)

Gestern Morgen gegen 0500h. Stilechter Frühride


----------



## crossboss (11. Juni 2014)

später Nachmittag im Subtropischen Regenwald-verdammte Brennesseln und Dornengestrüpp................


----------



## crossboss (14. Juni 2014)

Samstagmittag an der Kanzel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ehrenfeld (17. Juni 2014)

startet ihr eigentlich immer direkt an der kanzel? machen wir irgendwie schon länger nicht mehr. wir fahren mittlerweile immer von ganz oben los, der trail ist so schön flowig bis zum eigentlichen einstieg...und der uphill ist ebenfalls entspannter außenrum.

Kanzel @ 32° letzte Woche mit @Rafterman86


----------



## crossboss (17. Juni 2014)

sind Samstag auch immer ganz oben am Traileinstieg los,weils uns sonst einfach etwas zu kurz ist.  Das Stück ist wirklich sehr schön flowig und die Anfahrt zum Start kaum länger


----------



## crossboss (21. Juni 2014)

.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (23. Juni 2014)

Bisschen Ausdauer machen - 101km Rennradtour über BS, Bielefeld, Schloss Holte, Detmold zurück nach Lemgo. Inkl. schönem Ausblick


----------



## -Kiwi- (23. Juni 2014)

Fette Tour, fettes Bild! 

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## SofusCorn (23. Juni 2014)

Extrem geiles Bild.


----------



## c0rtez (23. Juni 2014)

Nimmst du ne DSLR mit auf Tour oder has du das Bild mit na kompakt hinbekommen, oder sogar handy?


----------



## crossboss (23. Juni 2014)

-


----------



## Ehrenfeld (24. Juni 2014)

c0rtez schrieb:


> Nimmst du ne DSLR mit auf Tour oder has du das Bild mit na kompakt hinbekommen, oder sogar handy?


Das Bild ist mit nem Handy gemacht worden, iphone 5S.


----------



## Dennis32 (24. Juni 2014)

Krasse Qualität für ein Handy!  

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deraccount (2. Juli 2014)

Hi Leute, bin relativ neu und hab ein bisschen rumgestöbert. Wo befindet sich denn dieser barlauchWald auf den Bildern?


----------



## crossboss (3. Juli 2014)

deraccount schrieb:


> Hi Leute, bin relativ neu und hab ein bisschen rumgestöbert. Wo befindet sich denn dieser barlauchWald auf den Bildern?



Moin !
 in Bielefeld nahe der alten Klosterruine Richtung OWD Damm


----------



## deraccount (3. Juli 2014)

crossboss schrieb:


> Moin !
> in Bielefeld nahe der alten Klosterruine Richtung OWD Damm



Danke für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## crossboss (10. Juli 2014)

....über Nauders.....Richtung Plamort


----------



## crossboss (10. Juli 2014)

....Panzersperren bei Plamort.....


----------



## JENSeits (25. Juli 2014)

Hab nochmal etwas ausgegraben und schnell durch die Programme gejagt:

Abflug ins Wochenende!




Der nächste Einschlag kommt bestimmt 





LG Jens


----------



## Ehrenfeld (26. Juli 2014)

Rennradrunde mit @Rafterman86! Und mal wieder ein iphone-Foto.





Und endlich den Alten Jäger geknackt 

[strava]4790626[/strava]


----------



## wiehenrenner (2. August 2014)

Ist ja etwas Sommerloch hier, und da es von mir nix gibt zwei neues Pics vom Kurzen beim BMX Training.


----------



## kris. (2. August 2014)

wiehenrenner schrieb:


> Ist ja etwas Sommerloch hier, und da es von mir nix gibt zwei neues Pics vom Kurzen beim BMX Training.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ehrenfeld (4. August 2014)

Ich hätte noch Bewegtbild von der HK.

 
[ja, ich rede normal anders]


----------



## kris. (4. August 2014)

Freesoul schrieb:


> [ja, ich rede normal anders]



erzähl nich...


----------



## c0rtez (4. August 2014)

Hey @Freesoul kannst du evtl. mal n Bild einstellen wie du die Kamera (GoPro?) am Chestmount sitzen hast und wie hoch das Mount sitzt?

Finde den Winkel mal echt gelungen. Ich habe immer das Problem, dass ich immer zu viel vom Rad filme. Wenn ich sitze und pedaliere ist alles gut, sobald ich steht sehe ich nur das Rad bzw. zu viel vom Rad. Du Scheinst ne ganz schöne Position gefunden zu haben.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (4. August 2014)

c0rtez schrieb:


> Hey @Freesoul kannst du evtl. mal n Bild einstellen wie du die Kamera (GoPro?) am Chestmount sitzen hast und wie hoch das Mount sitzt?
> 
> Finde den Winkel mal echt gelungen. Ich habe immer das Problem, dass ich immer zu viel vom Rad filme. Wenn ich sitze und pedaliere ist alles gut, sobald ich steht sehe ich nur das Rad bzw. zu viel vom Rad. Du Scheinst ne ganz schöne Position gefunden zu haben.


Bild habe ich grad nicht zur Hand, montiert habe ich den Chest Mount immer verkehrt herum in der Halterung - sodass man die Kamera ca. 45° nach oben drehen kann. Was ich zusätzlich immer mache, kleiner Tipp: Ich filme immer in 1920*1440 statt 1920*1080, also 4:3 statt 16:9.

Im Programm MPEG Streamclip schau ichs dann an und beschneide die zum 16:9-Format überflüssigen insgesamt 360 Pixelreihen dann passend - in diesem Fall hatte es sehr gut gepasst (180 oben und unten), sonst kann man halt sehr variieren. Aber mit 4:3 hat man eigentlich immer irgendeinen passenden Bildausschnitt.


----------



## c0rtez (4. August 2014)

Also filmst du quasi auf dem Kopf. Ok das ist natürlich n Ansatz. Ich hatte schon mal um n größeren Winkel zu schaffen noch n Zwischenteil rein gemacht. Dann wird die ganze Sache aber arg wackelig. Ich probies mal so, danke.


----------



## OWL_Biker (4. August 2014)

Habe es derzeit auch mit dem "Zwischenteil" gelöst und so eine sehr gute Perspektive.

Dreht man die Perspektive beim "über Kopf" filmen erst beim Bearbeiten um die 180° oder bereits vorher übers Menü der GoPro?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ehrenfeld (4. August 2014)

OWL_Biker schrieb:


> Habe es derzeit auch mit dem "Zwischenteil" gelöst und so eine sehr gute Perspektive.
> 
> Dreht man die Perspektive beim "über Kopf" filmen erst beim Bearbeiten um die 180° oder bereits vorher übers Menü der GoPro?


Später geht auch, lässt sich aber auch in den GoPro-Einstellungen direkt anwählen. (Capture Settings => Upside down)


----------



## OWL_Biker (4. August 2014)

Mille grazie!


----------



## crossboss (5. August 2014)

.


----------



## Dennis32 (6. August 2014)

Sieht spaßig aus!


----------



## Surfjunk (6. August 2014)

Du Irrer


----------



## crossboss (6. August 2014)

.


----------



## crossboss (6. August 2014)

[
e


----------



## Ehrenfeld (6. August 2014)

29er ION 15 von Nicolai, demnächst hier im Test. Vorab zu verraten: Das Ding macht bisher ungehörig viel Spaß.


----------



## crossboss (6. August 2014)

.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (6. August 2014)

crossboss schrieb:


> Ion 15 29 Freu mich drauf
> vllt so ähnlich
> 
> 
> ...


sobald man die ersten paar Meter beschleunigt hat (hier merkt man den Unterschied deutlich) erreicht man sehr schnell immens hohe Geschwindigkeiten. Wir haben bei uns zuhause einen Highspeed-Trail, bei dem man in der Spitze 70km/h erreicht - ganz sanfte, langgezogene Kurven, weit einsehbar und keine heftigen Hindernisse.

Bei der Fahrt mit dem ION habe ich mich in einer Passage tatsächlich etwas erschrocken, warum dort auf einmal so eine schmale Kurve ist...ich war einfach etwas flotter unterwegs als sonst.

Die HK ist für 29er nicht perfekt geeignet, auch das hat man gemerkt - es ging schon gut, aber hier haben kleinere Laufräder aufgrund der Wendigkeit wohl doch etwas die Nase vorn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (6. August 2014)

.


----------



## samedi (10. August 2014)

Hallo OWL'er,
dann will ich auch mal ein paar Bilder hier reinwerfen. Komme aus der Warburger Ecke, die scheint hier aber nicht besonders gut vertreten zu sein.  Falls doch jemand ein paar Lokalitäten wiedererkennt kann er sich ja gern mal melden, zwecks gemeinsamer Tour. 
Besonders um die Karlsschanze rum seh ich immer viele Reifenspuren, hab dort aber noch nie jemand anders angetroffen.
Noch mit meinem alten Bike:












Und welche mit dem neuen:


----------



## crossboss (10. August 2014)

in dem Turm haben wir auf ner mehrtägigen Tour schonmal genächtigt
Gruss aus BI
Jogi


----------



## crossboss (10. August 2014)

wir waren heut am _Hohenstein_ bei Hess. Oldendorf unterwegs



[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1680160]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Sting3r (11. August 2014)

Hi,
na dann auch mal ein paar von mir.

Mein erstes nach langer Abstinenz, F29 Carbon.





Das war nicht ganz das richtige für mich und dann das Scalpel genommen. 

Scalpel 29" Carbon





btw : Na, wer kennt die Wurzel ? 





Gruss, Uwe


----------



## MUD´doc (12. August 2014)

samedi schrieb:


>


Yeah, die Karlsschanze auf dem Klippenweg in der Nähe des Fauler Jäger ;]
Kenne 3 von den 4 Wanderwegen (zu Fuß und mit dem Bike).
Ich war jetzt am Sonntag im Harz unterwegs und da haben mich so ein paar Ecken
an diese Ecke erinnert. Bin selten dort, weil man immer erst mit dem Auto da hin 
muß, leider eigentlich...


----------



## samedi (12. August 2014)

MUD´doc schrieb:


> Yeah, die Karlsschanze auf dem Klippenweg in der Nähe des Fauler Jäger ;]
> Kenne 3 von den 4 Wanderwegen (zu Fuß und mit dem Bike).
> Ich war jetzt am Sonntag im Harz unterwegs und da haben mich so ein paar Ecken
> an diese Ecke erinnert. Bin selten dort, weil man immer erst mit dem Auto da hin
> muß, leider eigentlich...



Ja genau die  
Wo kommst du denn her, das du erst mit dem Auto anreisen musst?


----------



## OWL_Biker (14. August 2014)




----------



## poekelz (14. August 2014)

Cooler Hobel 

Wo aufgenommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (14. August 2014)

Ich glaube untere Teil Hasenkanzel


----------



## kris. (14. August 2014)

war beim letzten bild auch mein erster gedanke


----------



## OWL_Biker (14. August 2014)

Hatta Recht!


----------



## kris. (14. August 2014)




----------



## OWL_Biker (14. August 2014)

Nabend die Herren!
Mal eine - echt ganz ernst gemeinte - Frage:

Wieviel wiegt Schlamm?   
Ich meine eine schöne, normale nicht übermäßige Packung. 

Frage mich, dass weil ich neulich - als ich meine neuen Reifen drauf gezogen habe - mein Bike mit ca. 13,9 gewogen habe und jetzt auf einmal bei 14.3 lag.  Das kann ja nur der Schlamm sein?

Durch Tubeless und eine Syntace Sattelstütze anstatt der Reverb will ich aber nochmal gute 600g sparen.
Gute 13kg für so einen Bock sind dann schon gut tourentauglich.


----------



## kris. (14. August 2014)

hmmm, tjaa...

ich denke 1000g könnten ungefähr 1kg wiegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (14. August 2014)

ontopic   ein Sonnenuntergang von der Zugspitze  in  Richtung Allgäu,
aufgenommen am 18.07.14, um 21.13 UHR


----------



## Ehrenfeld (22. August 2014)

auch was gipfeliges...von Montag


----------



## freetourer (22. August 2014)

Und endlich mal mit einem vernünftigen Bike.


----------



## kris. (22. August 2014)




----------



## crossboss (25. August 2014)

e


----------



## chucki_bo (25. August 2014)

... gestern hatte ich mein erstes Mal ... an der Hasenkanzel.

Und da hab ich doch gleich den 42. STRAVA Platz zwischen die Wurzeln gebügelt.  Jaja, viel Luft nach hinten ist da nicht mehr.. 

Aber wir haben auch in Erdkunde gemacht - hier : die Deutschlandkarte. Leider hat son Schmierfink was drangekritzelt. Aber
wenn man die Arme davor hält, fällts kaum auf


----------



## poekelz (25. August 2014)

Jörg, du hättest ja schreiben können, dass das am 29er-Fahrer lag, welchen wir sicher wieder von der HK runter geleiten mussten, da seine Frau ihn unbedingt heile wieder haben wollte


----------



## crossboss (9. September 2014)

e


----------



## CaptainSky (14. September 2014)

Gestern war ich an einem herrlichen Septembersamstag in Bad Salzuflen unterwegs. Einmal steht mein Nerve am schönen Bismarckturm zu Bad Salzuflen. Das andere Mal an der Hasenkanzel. Ich werde die Strecke wieder fahren, da es in der Nähe wohl eine schöne Abfahrt geben soll. Sie blieb mir gestern einfach verborgen. 

Trotzdem war es ein toller Nachmittag im Stadtwald.


----------



## crossboss (15. September 2014)

na , da warste aber schon recht dicht dran;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ehrenfeld (15. September 2014)

CaptainSky schrieb:


> Das andere Mal an der Hasenkanzel. Ich werde die Strecke wieder fahren, da es in der Nähe wohl eine schöne Abfahrt geben soll. Sie blieb mir gestern einfach verborgen.


Also du warst WIRKLICH dicht dran  Der Eingang ist ca. 5 Sekunden entfernt.


----------



## kris. (15. September 2014)

aber maximal 5!


----------



## CaptainSky (17. September 2014)

crossboss schrieb:


> na , da warste aber schon recht dicht dran;-)



Heute ist nicht alle Tage; ich komm wieder, keine Frage! Dann habe ich ja etwas, auf das ich mich freuen kann. Eine Frage noch: Wenn der Hasenkanzelstein in meinem Rücken steht, welchen Pfad muss ich fahren? Ich vermute mal den rechte Weg, oder?


----------



## tom de la zett (17. September 2014)

Warm... Wärmer ... Heiß....


----------



## CaptainSky (17. September 2014)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> Warm... Wärmer ... Heiß....



Da bin ich halt falsch abgebogen. Der Trail ist bald fällig. 

Am letzten Samstag ist das halt für mich "dumm gelaufen". 

Dieser Eintrag wird somit präsentiert vom total dumm gelaufenen Ministerium:


----------



## kris. (17. September 2014)

Huhhhh, da muss ich auch mal wieder hin


----------



## CaptainSky (17. September 2014)

kris. schrieb:


> Huhhhh, da muss ich auch mal wieder hin



Zur Kanzel oder ins Ministerium?


----------



## kris. (17. September 2014)

Ins Ministerium natürlich!!


----------



## Nico Laus (18. September 2014)

Na dann lasst doch mal einen kleinen Hasenkazeltreff organisieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nippelspanner (18. September 2014)

Gute Idee, wie wär´s mit Sonntag Morgen?
Stellt doch mal was in den Touren-Verabrede-Fred!


----------



## crossboss (18. September 2014)

Man kann  links und rechts um die Schlucht  runterfahren,-)
Finde Links  ist auch ne geile Piste runter, da muste aber über nen dicken Baumstamm den perfekten_ Häschen-Hüpf_ machen können;-).
Kanzelbiken, hhhhhmmmmm mal sehen, was die _Regierung_ dazu sagt.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (18. September 2014)

crossboss schrieb:


> Finde Links  ist auch ne geile Piste runter, da muste aber über nen dicken Baumstamm den perfekten_ Häschen-Hüpf_ machen können;-).


...was bei nassen Bedingungen durchaus tollkühn ist... ich weiß, wovon ich spreche.


----------



## RnR Dude (21. September 2014)

samedi schrieb:


> Hallo OWL'er,
> dann will ich auch mal ein paar Bilder hier reinwerfen. Komme aus der Warburger Ecke, die scheint hier aber nicht besonders gut vertreten zu sein.  Falls doch jemand ein paar Lokalitäten wiedererkennt kann er sich ja gern mal melden, zwecks gemeinsamer Tour.
> Besonders um die Karlsschanze rum seh ich immer viele Reifenspuren, hab dort aber noch nie jemand anders angetroffen.
> Noch mit meinem alten Bike:
> ...



Einige Reifenspuren kommen sicher von mir. Ich bin gelegentlich zwischen Fernsehturm und Nadel Blick unterwegs. Aber wie der @MUD´doc auch, muss ich mit dem Auto anreisen.


----------



## samedi (21. September 2014)

@*RnR Dude*
Meinst du den hier ? ^^




Bist von da aus mal dem Eggeweg Richtung Hardehausen runter gefolgt? Echt nette Abfahrt. Unten kann man direkt wieder bequem (geteert) den Ewigkeitsweg hochtreten.


----------



## RnR Dude (22. September 2014)

@samedi 
Genau den meine ich.  Die Abfahrt Richtung Hardehausen kenne ich natürlich auch. Macht immer wieder Spaß und sorgt bei den Wanderern für verdutzte Blicke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MUD´doc (22. September 2014)

Da bin ich auch mal wieder.
Hab noch was von meiner letzten Tour in der Gegend. Oh Mann, der Urlaub ist schon wieder viel zu lange her...


----------



## Ehrenfeld (24. September 2014)

In Rabenberg ist es aktuell etwas nass...


----------



## kris. (24. September 2014)

Kann nicht sein, ich sehe blauen Himmel...


----------



## chucki_bo (24. September 2014)

kris. schrieb:


> Kann nicht sein, ich sehe blauen Himmel...


 
In Lippe?? Jetzt hör aber auf hier alle zu verarschen ...


----------



## kris. (24. September 2014)

Näää, auffm Büld!


----------



## chucki_bo (24. September 2014)

kris. schrieb:


> Näää, auffm Büld!


 Donner gute Augen... Und das auf deinem Grünmonitor!!


----------



## CaptainSky (24. September 2014)

RnR Dude schrieb:


> @samedi
> Genau den meine ich.  Die Abfahrt Richtung Hardehausen kenne ich natürlich auch. Macht immer wieder Spaß und sorgt bei den Wanderern für verdutzte Blicke.



Hallo Sportsfreunde, gibt es hier eine Tour, die ich auf mein GARMIN laden kann? Ich würde die Runde gerne mal fahren. 

Danke für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## samedi (24. September 2014)

@*CaptainSky*


Ich könnte dir den Ausschnitt B68/Kleinenberg > Eggeweg > Nadelblick > Blankenroder Straße als .gpx Datei geben, denke das Garmin wird die verarbeiten können?
Weiss ja nicht aus welcher Richtung du kommst, kannst es ja dann selbst in deine Tour einbinden.


----------



## CaptainSky (25. September 2014)

samedi schrieb:


> @*CaptainSky*
> 
> 
> Ich könnte dir den Ausschnitt B68/Kleinenberg > Eggeweg > Nadelblick > Blankenroder Straße als .gpx Datei geben, denke das Garmin wird die verarbeiten können?
> Weiss ja nicht aus welcher Richtung du kommst, kannst es ja dann selbst in deine Tour einbinden.



Ja, gerne. Das wäre klasse. Kannst Du die Tour hier hochladen?


----------



## wolfi (25. September 2014)

Hi, bitte generell keine gpx oder andere navi-Dateien öffentlich Posten. Macht das am besten per mail oder pm.
Gruß,  wolfi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## samedi (25. September 2014)

wolfi schrieb:


> Hi, bitte generell keine gpx oder andere navi-Dateien öffentlich Posten. Macht das am besten per mail oder pm.
> Gruß,  wolfi



so war der plan


----------



## CaptainSky (25. September 2014)

samedi schrieb:


> so war der plan


Bester Dank!!!!


----------



## Gyro-Pita (2. Oktober 2014)

Kurz vorm Hermannsdenkmal....Fotos im dunkeln übe ich noch!!!


----------



## Flying_Elvis (4. Oktober 2014)

Heute habe ich mal bei bestem Wetter meine Hornisse durch den Wald gescheucht.









Hat Spaß gemacht


----------



## kris. (4. Oktober 2014)




----------



## Sado-Uwe (6. Oktober 2014)

Hi !
Da geht man Sonntags mit dem Hund los und der findet dann das hier (bin ich schon zig mal mit Bike oder Hund vorbei gekommen, ist aber vom Weg aus nicht zu sehen):




http://s571.photobucket.com/user/Sado-Uwe/slideshow/Mountainbike-Parcours-Luegde


----------



## Ehrenfeld (7. Oktober 2014)

Gyro-Pita schrieb:


> Kurz vorm Hermannsdenkmal....Fotos im dunkeln übe ich noch!!!


Wie sieht´s da im Wald eigentlich aktuell aus?


----------



## kris. (7. Oktober 2014)

el caputto 

die strecke ist weiterhin zerstört, jegliche bautätigkeit würde uns bei der legalisierung aber auch nur knüppel zwischen die beine werfen. von daher hoffe ich das dort erstmal nichts passiert.
die gespräche mit dem landesverband laufen, es zeichnet sich eine lösung ab. aber ein bischen weg haben wir noch vor uns...


----------



## wosch (7. Oktober 2014)

Der alte Trick: Behörden signalisieren "Gesprächsbereitschaft" und erwarten als Gegenleistung das Einstellen jeglicher Bautätigkeit, mit der Folge, dass sich die Biker gegenseitig kontrollieren, "um das bereits Erreichte nicht zu gefährden". Total Lächerlich.
Läuft im Moment im Teito auch ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (7. Oktober 2014)

naja, wir sind glaube ich schon etwas weiter als "gesprächsbereit". zum glück haben wir hier die jusos und die spd hinter uns, eine garantie ist das jedoch nicht. trotzdem ist es sinnvoll bei einer eh zerstörten strecke momentan erstmal die füsse ruhig zu halten was neubauten angeht. sonst liefert man der gegenseite nur ein argument alles abzublocken.
wir werden sehen wie es weiter geht, angestrebt ist eine entscheidung noch in diesem jahr. und wenn nicht - die schaufeln sind nicht verkauft.


----------



## wosch (7. Oktober 2014)

kris. schrieb:


> die schaufeln sind nicht verkauft.


Reif, um auf ein T-Shirt gedruckt zu werden!


----------



## kris. (7. Oktober 2014)

Förster, wir wissen wo dein Auto steht..!


----------



## -Kiwi- (8. Oktober 2014)

Moin.
Mal neue Bilder:














Bild 2 + 3 hat User Jenseits gemacht.


Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Gyro-Pita (9. Oktober 2014)

Passt jetzt vielleicht nicht unbedingt rein, aber das ist ein kurzes stück vom kahlschlag am hermannsdenkmal.....sowas kriegt kein trailbauer in 10 jahren hin....einmal kurz abgerodet......Hoffen wir das es ne gute Lösung für die Jungs gibt! Da oben ist gerade jetzt nichts los un

 

 

 d ich fahre oft da lang...


----------



## chucki_bo (10. Oktober 2014)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> Moin.
> Mal neue Bilder:
> 
> 
> ...


 
das zweite Foto ist echt prima... die Perspektive mit dem Weitwinkel macht es irgendwie 3dimensional


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (10. Oktober 2014)

Danke Jörg.


----------



## MUD´doc (12. Oktober 2014)

Schnell das Wetter ausgenutzt, bevor es zum Alt-Opel-Treff ging.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (13. Oktober 2014)

Im Wald war´s arg matschig, also ging es auf den Renner mit @Rafterman86.





Beste Abfahrt:

[strava]7250030[/strava]


----------



## wolfi (18. Oktober 2014)

Sennes auf dem bärenköpfle, allgäu.


----------



## wolfi (18. Oktober 2014)

Und auf dem tobler trail.
Ein super toller trail in einem tal oberhalb sonthofens. Kann ich jedem nur empfehlen der sich dort in der Gegend aufhält.


----------



## crossboss (19. Oktober 2014)

.


----------



## tommi101 (20. Oktober 2014)

Moin...
Scheint wirklich ne sehr nette Gegend zu sein...sieht sehr erholsam aus. Gute Mischung aus Natur und Kultur


----------



## Ehrenfeld (20. Oktober 2014)

ICB/Alutech-Testcrew von gestern:


----------



## crossboss (20. Oktober 2014)

Ja Tommi, die  Toscana mit den warmen Temperaturen wird uns sicher auch im nächsten Jahr wider im Herbst verwöhnen. Die Kultur und Landschaftz ist einfach überwältigend. Wir haben Pisa, Saturnia, Massa Marettima, Siena, Firenze, Montemerano, Punta Ala, Castigliano della Pescaia besucht und nur so gestaunt. Für mich absolut perfektes Sommerwetter m Herbst, einfach zum wohlfühlen. Wasser 23 Grad , Luft zwischen 23 und 27 Grad. Geilste Single Trails mit Trüffel-Wildscheingeruch.

negativ: Na gut, die 1350km Anreise sind echt brutal und teuer, aber damit muß man dann eben leben. Die Mücken waren auch gierig auf unser Blut. Und als Deutsche waren fast allein unter freundlichen Schweizern auf dem _Sans Souci Maremma Camping_. Alle anderen Campingplätze hatten bereits zu.

Prädikat:  perfetto


----------



## Surfjunk (22. Oktober 2014)

crossboss schrieb:


> Ja Tommi, die  Toscana mit den warmen Temperaturen wird uns sicher auch im nächsten Jahr wider im Herbst verwöhnen. Die Kultur und Landschaftz ist einfach überwältigend. Wir haben Pisa, Saturnia, Massa Marettima, Siena, Firenze, Montemerano, Punta Ala, Castigliano della Pescaia besucht und nur so gestaunt. Für mich absolut perfektes Sommerwetter m Herbst, einfach zum wohlfühlen. Wasser 23 Grad , Luft zwischen 23 und 27 Grad. Geilste Single Trails mit Trüffel-Wildscheingeruch.
> 
> negativ: Na gut, die 1350km Anreise sind echt brutal und teuer, aber damit muß man dann eben leben. Die Mücken waren auch gierig auf unser Blut. Und als Deutsche waren fast allein unter freundlichen Schweizern auf dem _Sans Souci Maremma Camping_. Alle anderen Campingplätze hatten bereits zu.
> 
> Prädikat:  perfetto



Freut mich das es dir gefallen hat.
Ich sagte ja das es für Herbst und sogar für Winter taugt wenn man kein Bock auf Schnee hat.
Wir werden über Neujahr wieder da sein.
Dann werden die dort immer noch 15-18° haben.

Jörg wo ist den der Mini-Strand in Castilgione, kannst du mir den mal als GPS schicken.
Werde mein Boot auch mitnehme. Habe ja eine 5mm Voll Neoanzug.
Werden dann wohl mal Speerfischen gehen dort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (22. Oktober 2014)

.


----------



## the_Shot (26. Oktober 2014)

Heute mal schnell das gute Wetter genutzt und mit Chris und Jens das Wiehengebirge unsicher gemacht


----------



## crossboss (26. Oktober 2014)

im  Teuto Wald by _PixelMeye_r-)


----------



## -Kiwi- (26. Oktober 2014)

Sehr schön!


----------



## -Kiwi- (27. Oktober 2014)

Moin.
Von gestern:





Foto: Pixelmeyer


----------



## crossboss (27. Oktober 2014)

Danke Kiwi, 

ja der Meyer macht sehr geile Bilder 

Location Porta?
lG


----------



## -Kiwi- (27. Oktober 2014)

Ja, finde ich auch. 
Location ist bei BadOe. 

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## SofusCorn (28. Oktober 2014)

Verdient foto des Tages geworden! Sehr stimmig


----------



## stoppelhopper (28. Oktober 2014)

Der Goldseeweg mitte Oktober:






der Ortler...











Hektik am Lift:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kiwi- (25. November 2014)

Frische Luft schnuppern...







Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## JENSeits (26. November 2014)

Sieht nach Porta aus!


----------



## -Kiwi- (26. November 2014)

Stimmt genau!


----------



## nippelspanner (27. November 2014)

Schwarz, Rot, Gold - Kiwi fährt für Deutschland!


----------



## crossboss (27. November 2014)

......und ich dachte erst, er fährt im Bundeswehr-Sportanzug

...............da oben fehlt aber noch was, oder;-)


----------



## kris. (28. November 2014)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> Frische Luft schnuppern...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich will sowas auch bei Detmold haben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wiehenrenner (28. November 2014)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Schwarz, Rot, Gold - Kiwi fährt für Deutschland!



BDR Trikot ist aber klassisch weiss  Trotzdem coole Kombination. Aber @crossboss hat recht der Palmer würde besser dazu passen.


----------



## poekelz (28. November 2014)

sooooviele Pokale


----------



## JENSeits (28. November 2014)

der kleine geht richtig ab!


----------



## crossboss (28. November 2014)

@wiehenrenner 
ist ja echt fleissig Dein Junge,super und weiter so! Er fährt wohl BMX Rennen,-) Der Helm passt aber auch gut. 24 Zoll Bike mit Slicks?


----------



## wiehenrenner (28. November 2014)

Ja BMX Race. Es ist aber ein 20 Zoll bike. Also Standart Grösse. 24 Zoll gibts nur in der Cruiser Klasse. Wird meistens von den älteren Herrschaften genutzt ;-)
Für alle Interessierten: am 21. Juni findet in Bielefeld ein Lauf zum Nordcup statt. Eintritt ist frei. 
Da wird echt geiler spektakulärer Sport geboten. Sollte man sich als Radsportfan mal geben ;-)


----------



## the_Shot (1. Dezember 2014)

Hier mal schnell was von gestern, nicht spektakulär, aber trotzem in motion


----------



## chucki_bo (1. Dezember 2014)

Das Bild ist echt gut geworden. 

Aber ich kann mich iwie nur sehr schwerlich an die Skibrillen unterm normalen Bikehelm gewöhnen...


----------



## the_Shot (1. Dezember 2014)

Danke, das Lob gebührt Pixel, der hat's geknipst Das mit der Goggle ist super praktisch, nix wackelt nix rutscht. Habe mich auch erst schwer getan, aber für mich übewiegen die Vorteile.


----------



## Deleted 175627 (3. Dezember 2014)

Schön zu sehen,das der Teuto sich langsam in Weihnachtsstimmung bringt.
						  Bedingt durch den Bodenfrost konnte heute eine entspannte Surfrunde absolviert werden.


----------



## crossboss (23. Dezember 2014)

e


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kiwi- (19. Januar 2015)

Moin.
Gestern an der Kreuzkirche in Porta. Enduro und Herb.







Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## -Kiwi- (1. Februar 2015)

Gestern am Wilden Schmied. Tyee und Herb.
HDR-Style:







Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Thomasjung1977 (2. Februar 2015)

Richtung Kammweg (Ölberg)


----------



## Leon96 (3. Februar 2015)

Am Sonntag beim Denkmal in Porta


----------



## crossboss (4. Februar 2015)

heute im schön Teuto nahe der _Schwedenschanze
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## wolfi (4. Februar 2015)

Sehr schön....
ach....hätte ich doch auch tagesfreizeit....


----------



## crossboss (4. Februar 2015)

Heute passte auch endlich  mal das Wetterchen....zur Halbtagsarbeitszeit


----------



## bennZ37 (4. Februar 2015)

crossboss schrieb:


> Heute passte auch endlich  mal das Wetterchen....zur Halbtagsarbeitszeit



sind die wege und trails halbwegs fahrbar, oder muss mann unter jeder schneedecke mit eisplatten rechnen? wollte samstag ne runde drehen.


----------



## crossboss (5. Februar 2015)

Untergrund ist natürlich recht unterschiedlich man muss halt wachsam sein da Eis natürlich auch ab und an da ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 175627 (6. Februar 2015)

So,schnell den alten SX runter und neuen vorne aufgezogen.Super Schneetrailsurf-Tour,heute , mit Bodenhaftung .


----------



## crossboss (11. Februar 2015)

e


----------



## crossboss (14. Februar 2015)

e


----------



## crossboss (14. Februar 2015)

e


----------



## Thomasjung1977 (14. Februar 2015)

Ab in den Wald!


----------



## crossboss (16. Februar 2015)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (18. Februar 2015)

ich war heute Mittag bei Traumwetter im Revier vom Yeti unterwegs


----------



## -Kiwi- (21. Februar 2015)

Hi.
Gestern an der Portakanzel...








Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## -Kiwi- (1. März 2015)

Von gestern:






Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## crossboss (1. März 2015)

Samstag mal im Schnee vergnügt


----------



## Stubenkueken (1. März 2015)

Noch nich mal mit'm board. Schäm dich


----------



## poekelz (2. März 2015)

Coole Fotos Kiwi 
Offensichtlich fährt das Herb genauso geil, wie es aussieht.


----------



## crossboss (2. März 2015)

.


----------



## basti_b (8. März 2015)

Im moment steht ja bei mir nur Hausbau an aber heute morgen hab ich das tolle Wetter genutzt und bin gleich um 7 Uhr los 




(Endlich mal richtig meinen ganzen neuen Kram eingeweiht)

Und jetzt gehts wieder auf die Baustelle!


----------



## chucki_bo (8. März 2015)

Aber Deinen Kettenstrebenpanzer könntest Du ruhig mal tunen


----------



## criscross (8. März 2015)

basti_b schrieb:


> Im moment steht ja bei mir nur Hausbau an aber heute morgen hab ich das tolle Wetter genutzt und bin gleich um 7 Uhr los
> 
> 
> 
> ...



da bin ich letztens auf dem Rückweg von Altenbeken auch vorbei gekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomasjung1977 (8. März 2015)

Vorhin am Kaiser. 
So geiles Wetter muss ausgenutzt werden.


----------



## basti_b (8. März 2015)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Aber Deinen Kettenstrebenpanzer könntest Du ruhig mal tunen


Ich find das eigentlich ganz schick so. Ok, wahrscheinlich ein wenig schwerer als ein normaler Kettenstrebenschutz. Oder gefällt dir nur die Ausführung nicht?


Wenn das nächsten Sonntag wieder so ein Wetter ist fahr ich um 6 Uhr los 


@criscross, glaub jeder in Lippe hat ein Foto von seinem Fahrrad an dem Stein


----------



## criscross (8. März 2015)

basti_b schrieb:


> Ich find das eigentlich ganz schick so. Ok, wahrscheinlich ein wenig schwerer als ein normaler Kettenstrebenschutz. Oder gefällt dir nur die Ausführung nicht?
> 
> 
> Wenn das nächsten Sonntag wieder so ein Wetter ist fahr ich um 6 Uhr los
> ...



stimmt...liegt ja auch genau auf dem Heimweg von Altenbeken nach Bielefeld


----------



## chucki_bo (8. März 2015)

basti_b schrieb:


> Ich find das eigentlich ganz schick so. Ok, wahrscheinlich ein wenig schwerer als ein normaler Kettenstrebenschutz.



Sah auf dem Foto lediglich etwas dick aus. Alles gut...


----------



## basti_b (8. März 2015)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Sah auf dem Foto lediglich etwas dick aus. Alles gut...


Ganz ehrlich, hast recht. Ich hätte den Schlauch aufschneiden sollen damit er nicht ganz so dick ist, hätte auch locker gereicht. Leider bin ich zu faul das noch mal zu ändern


----------



## Amokles (12. März 2015)

Kicker  ist fertig. jetzt muss nurnoch der baum weg


----------



## Amokles (12. März 2015)

hier nocheinmal von der seite

 @delfinsurfer


----------



## crossboss (12. März 2015)

irgendwie flowig


----------



## basti_b (19. März 2015)

Gleiches Fahrrad, andere Stelle 
Bin ich froh, dass ich heute gefahren bin. War ja eigentlich etwas schlechteres Wetter angesagt.
Zweite Tour dies Jahr, 4,5h quer durch den Wald, herrlich!

Zufällig jemand ne Idee wo ich eine Giftgrüne Hinterradachse so wie diese mit Schnellspanner bekomme?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (20. März 2015)

Die gleiche Idee hatte ich Mittwoch zum Feierabend auch.... Erster sundowner 2015...


----------



## poekelz (20. März 2015)

Cool - Mittelständer


----------



## chucki_bo (20. März 2015)

Extra montiert! Wiegt fast nix... 5,3 Kg...


----------



## Leon96 (26. März 2015)

Der gefühlt 100.Versuch mitm 10sec Selbstauslöser


----------



## Über (27. März 2015)

Schon im Februar gemacht aber grade erst wiedergefunden.
Lippischer Velmerstot im Februar.



 
und einmal ohne Bike


----------



## crossboss (29. März 2015)

Karwendel Abend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ehrenfeld (12. April 2015)

An der Kanzel... Einstiegstrail bis zum "eigentlichen" HK-Trail momentan wg. Baumschäden praktisch unfahrbar, ein weiterer Baum versperrt eine der Senken unten - aufpassen beim Gas geben. Werden vermutlich heut nachmittag nochmal eine Runde fahren und ggfs. eine Säge mitnehmen um wenigstens den einen gefährlichen aus dem Weg zu räumen (denn mit verschieben oder ziehen ist bei dem Trumm nix mehr)


----------



## -Kiwi- (12. April 2015)

Von heute:






Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## kris. (12. April 2015)

Sehr schick. HDR?


----------



## -Kiwi- (12. April 2015)

Danke. Ja.
Am Phone bearbeitet. 

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## crossboss (13. April 2015)

von wegen Frühling............und damit etwas off (road) topic.................,-)

............österliche_ freeride area _im _Nationalpark Hohe Tauern !_







letzten Samstag, vor der Heimfahrt, durten wir das abgestellte Womo im Tal von den gefallenen  Neuschneemassen  befreien


----------



## funkenritter (13. April 2015)

Nabend zusammen...
crossboss, ist das der Parkplatz vom Enzianboden? Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor....
Bin in Mittersill ein bis zwei mal im Jahr unterwegs...

Gruß funkenritter


----------



## crossboss (14. April 2015)

funkenritter schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen...
> crossboss, ist das der Parkplatz vom Enzianboden? Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor....
> Bin in Mittersill ein bis zwei mal im Jahr unterwegs...
> 
> Gruß funkenritter



Hi Funkenritter , ja das ist der Enzingerboden,-) Gewohnt haben wir oben im Skigebiet auf der Rudolfhütte (2315m). Sehr zu empfehlen für Familienurlaub und auch mit reichlich Freeridemöglichkeiten + Eisklettern + Skihochtouren


----------



## poekelz (20. April 2015)

...damit hier auch endlich mal der Frühling Einzug hält:


----------



## Thomasjung1977 (21. April 2015)

Neulich im Deister....

...


 Ü30 geht immer!


----------



## Deleted 175627 (21. April 2015)

schade,darf ich nicht fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomasjung1977 (21. April 2015)

Aber natürlich. Der "Ladys only" is ja auch nicht nur für Ladys! ✌️


----------



## Über (22. April 2015)

Gestern Abend noch ne feine Endurorunde gedreht


----------



## Rafterman86 (22. April 2015)

Wo isn das? Velmers?


----------



## crossboss (22. April 2015)

Biken in der Toskana


----------



## Über (22. April 2015)

Ja, genau.  
Ist am Lippischen Velmerstot.


----------



## kris. (25. April 2015)

Ist ja auch die schönere


----------



## Mountain77 (26. April 2015)

Ich war seit über drei Jahren nicht mehr dort oben. Hab gehoert, dass der Holzeinschlag ueber die Jahre heftig war. Wie sieht es den aktuell am Velmerstot aus?


----------



## Über (26. April 2015)

Alles gut dort.
Auch die Sturmschäden sind weitestgehend beseitigt.
Man kann sich gerne mal auf ne Runde treffen.
Gruß
der Über


----------



## crossboss (26. April 2015)

e


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain77 (26. April 2015)

Über schrieb:


> Alles gut dort.
> Auch die Sturmschäden sind weitestgehend beseitigt.
> Man kann sich gerne mal auf ne Runde treffen.
> Gruß
> der Über



Das nehme ich gern mal in Anspruch! 
Gruß M.


----------



## cdoc (27. April 2015)




----------



## Deleted 175627 (29. April 2015)

Bin mal den Trailground Brilon &  Anfahrt & Test  abgefahren.Gemütlichen zwei Stunden-Stopp auf dem Weg nach Willingen eingelegt.
Ich hab es nicht so mit Schildern im Wald.Manche find ich gut.


----------



## Über (29. April 2015)

Hi,

hab mir den "Test"-Link mal angesehen.
Sieht ja eher chillig aus.
Mal abgesehen von den Schildern, die dir gefallen haben  , wie siehts mit dem Rest aus?
Könnte mir vorstellen am Samstag iwo hin zu gurken, Brilon wäre dann eine Überlegung. (Liegt eh aufm Weg in die anderen Parks)

Gruß
Über


----------



## Deleted 175627 (29. April 2015)

Jeder wie er mag.Ich fand es recht langweilig.Für ne Tour O.K.Recht kurze Abfahrten,wenig fordernd.Da bietet meine Trailtour rund um dem Spiegelberg mehr.Sprich wer aus Gaderbaum kommt,braucht Brilon nicht unbedingt.


----------



## Über (29. April 2015)

Ok, das hilft.
Also kurz antesten und weiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (29. April 2015)

Verbotschilder sind immer brechreizbehaftet  _Biker only_ hätte mir besser gefallen,-)


----------



## crossboss (29. April 2015)

e


----------



## crossboss (2. Mai 2015)

_Trailground Brilon_ leicht aber  schön,-)


----------



## basti_b (3. Mai 2015)

Eigentlich wollte ich heute morgen nur eine kleine Runde drehen um meine Schaltung neu einzustellen (neue Züge und Hülle yay)
Aus der kleinen Runde ist dann doch wieder Hermann - Oerlinghausen und zurück geworden



(Das weiße Isolierband führt im Moment noch den Zug weg vom Hinterrad, noch nicht sicher wo ich den abschneide )

Wer kennt den Osterweihnachtsbaum? Hab auch gleich mal was dran gehängt


----------



## kris. (4. Mai 2015)

komme ich auch regelmässig dran vorbei


----------



## crossboss (6. Mai 2015)

e


----------



## Deleted 175627 (6. Mai 2015)

heute meinem besuch einmal die wünderschönen bärlauchtrails im teuto gezeigt.


----------



## Dennis32 (6. Mai 2015)

Die muss ich mir auch nochmal von irgendwem zeigen lassen.....


----------



## crossboss (7. Mai 2015)

e


----------



## kris. (7. Mai 2015)

delfinsurfer schrieb:


> heute meinem besuch einmal die wünderschönen bärlauchtrails im teuto gezeigt.
> Anhang anzeigen 384273



sieht sehr lauschig aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (14. Mai 2015)

heute ne nette Trail Tour mit @vocke1 gefahren


----------



## basti_b (14. Mai 2015)

wo genau findet man die Bärlauchtrails? Da muss ich glaub ich auch mal rum, wenns nicht zu weit weg ist.


----------



## Deleted 175627 (14. Mai 2015)

wir hatten keinen bärlauch,nicht einmal einen lift in bad endbach am vatertag


----------



## Thomas_v2 (15. Mai 2015)

Hab auch noch was für die Kategorie "Pornicious Bärlauchtrails":

Irgendwo auf dem Ahornweg bei Dissen/Nolle:








Im Wiehengebirge gibt es ja den Grünen See. Gut, guck ich mir mal den "Blauen See" im Teuto an, ist aber garnicht blau:




Vom Luisenturm Richtung Bielefeld / Sender geguckt:




Im Frühling ist der Teuto echt am schönsten.


----------



## chucki_bo (15. Mai 2015)

Heute war wirklich ein richtig guter Biketag. Klare Luft, trockene Wege und Sonne satt... 

Blick über die Ravensburger Mulde




Und dann über das Gehlenbecker Moor




Auf dem Weg zum Wilden Schmied (ich dachte es wäre Bärlauch )




Und zur Halbzeit ein verdientes bleifreies Bierchen




So... Und morgen zur Alm. Aufsteigen 

Later
chucki_bo


----------



## Badewanne (17. Mai 2015)

Aufsteigen hat geklappt !  Krass wie immer....


----------



## jochjuma (18. Mai 2015)

Blick ins OWL-Land


----------



## crossboss (19. Mai 2015)

e


----------



## djmanny9125 (19. Mai 2015)

Scheint so als ob wir den gleichen Weg nehmen wollten. Ich habe gestern abend auch plötzlich vor so einem Silbernem Holzmobil gestanden und Ende im Gelände


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (19. Mai 2015)

oha...
wo war das denn?


----------



## crossboss (19. Mai 2015)

e


----------



## crossboss (19. Mai 2015)

PS.: Vorsicht, in den Bergen zwischen Dornberg und Johannisberg hatte ein Forstrupp die Einstiege und Ausfahrten einiger Trails demonstrativ, tief mit Bagger und schwerem Gerät umgegraben und die Erde aufgerissen. Überall noch Bäume quer davor gelegt. Absolte Sturzgefahr! Kann ein Lied davon singen. Solche Schäden hätte da 40 Jahre biken nicht anrichten können.


----------



## bennZ37 (19. Mai 2015)

crossboss schrieb:


> PS.: Vorsicht, in dcen Bergen zwischen Dornberg und Johannisberg hatt ein Forstrupp die Einstiege und Ausfahretn einiger Trails demonstrativ hinterlistig  tief mit Bagger und schwerem Gerät umgegraben und die Erde aufgerissen. Überall noch Bäume quer davor gelegt. Absolte Sturzgefahr! Kann ein Lied davon singen. Solche Schäden hätte da 40 Jahre biken nicht anrichten können.



ja, das hab ich auch letztens gesehen. ich habe diesen frühling schon den ein oder anderen offensichtlich absichtlich zugelegten trail rund um bielefeld gesehen. ehrlich gesagt betrifft es mehr oder weniger alle mir bekannten trails. schon erstaunlich wieviel energie und zeit für sowas aufgwendet wird...


----------



## samedi (23. Mai 2015)

Hier mal was vom letzten Wochenende:

über Bonenburg hin zu Bierbaums Nagel:




und weiter den Eggeweg runter. Bei Hardehausen sah es dann so aus:  (ist Nähe Haus Mittelwald, wer es kennt)








Bei uns hier im Wald sind etliche Stellen wo es so aussieht. Teilweise noch schlimmer, ganze Hänge komplett abgeholzt. Dann werden nur die Stämme mitgenommen, die Hälfte der Kronen liegenlassen, die andere Hälfte wird durch den Schredder geschoben.
Und die bösen Mountainbiker machen den ganzen Wald kaputt.....


----------



## CicliB (23. Mai 2015)

Da hatte der Winter seine Vorteile gehabt: Man konnte durch feste Fahrspuren fahren und nicht durch kniehohen Matsch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas_v2 (23. Mai 2015)

Bei solchen Bildern würde ich mir mal einen Zeitungsartikel wünschen:
"Waldfrevler wieder unterwegs, von den Tätern fehlt jede Spur."


----------



## nippelspanner (24. Mai 2015)

Schlimm, was diese neuen Fatbikes anrichten...!


----------



## crossboss (25. Mai 2015)

e


----------



## pahlsi (26. Mai 2015)

Mini-Bärlauchtrail im Haxtergrund


----------



## CicliB (26. Mai 2015)

Da waren wir am Sonntag auch.
Vorher noch 2x den Kapellenpatt runter gebrettert!


----------



## pahlsi (26. Mai 2015)

Oh ja der macht auch Spaß


----------



## Domme02 (27. Mai 2015)

Hier im Forum war ich auch länger nicht. Hier mal ein paar Bilder von mir und meinen Müsing-Bikes in OWL:


----------



## Gyro-Pita (2. Juni 2015)

Mal weiter weg von owl in grömitz!


----------



## poekelz (10. Juni 2015)

Vom Strand wieder in den Wald - Trailground Brilon, mehr als nur ein Spielplatz, vor allem wenn man grad in der Nähe ist!


----------



## Markus778 (16. Juni 2015)

kleiner Samstags ausflug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (18. Juni 2015)

Gestern in Willi - Brechsand, überall dieser Brechsand...


----------



## crossboss (18. Juni 2015)

vorschriftsmäßig geparkt


----------



## crossboss (22. Juni 2015)

.........gestern  bei den Dörenther Klippen. Sehr geil dort.
von links nach rechts ........_Dago, Vocke1, Crossboss, Acme_


----------



## Amokles (8. Juli 2015)




----------



## tommi101 (8. Juli 2015)

Sieht gut aus  Wo ist das?


----------



## Amokles (8. Juli 2015)

In saalbach hinterglemm auf der z_line


----------



## JENSeits (9. Juli 2015)

ein paar Bilder der vergangenen Tage, jeweils auf den Hometrails entstanden:











und vom Videodreh vor einigen Wochen:


----------



## crossboss (13. Juli 2015)

e


----------



## crossboss (13. Juli 2015)

Fehmarn Umrundung 2015, mir dem Mac Trekk am Ostufer--an der B_ernsteinküste
_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus778 (15. Juli 2015)

Erste Alpen Tour


----------



## crossboss (15. Juli 2015)

Endlich ein Feierabendbierchen ---am Bikepark Braunlage----schöne DHs mit 3-5 km Länge hier----reicht für heute.Morgen geht es in den Park nach _Schulenberg_ an die Okertalsperre Gute Nacht !


----------



## tommi101 (16. Juli 2015)

@crossboss
Moin Jogi...
Schulenberg hat normalerweise nur am Wochenende geöffnet. Da dieses Wochenende dort die DH-Masters stattfinden, kann es natürlich sein das sie heute auch schon offen haben.
Ansonsten einfach auf St.Andreasberg ausweichen (MSB-X-Trail). Auch ein sehr netter Park mit 6 Strecken und komfortablen Sessellift. Die (blauen) Trails 1-3 dürften auch Deinem Jungen viel Spaß machen. Die Strecken 4-6 sind dann was für Papa Und für Mama gibt es dort drumherum auch netteres Ambiente als im dunklen Wald von Schulenberg, fernab der Zivilisation

PS.
Wo issn das genau wo Du da stehst in Braunlage...Campingplatz?


----------



## crossboss (18. Juli 2015)

Brockentour mit Brockenblick,-)


----------



## the_Shot (18. Juli 2015)

U
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Im Erzgebirge


----------



## crossboss (19. Juli 2015)

etwas _Ostalgie_;-)

................am _Harzer Grenzweg.._.......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



........und überhaupt warum müssen die hier überalll diese _Brocken_ rumliegen lassen...........der _Brocken Stein........_




.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (20. Juli 2015)




----------



## crossboss (20. Juli 2015)

e


----------



## Mountain77 (20. Juli 2015)




----------



## Mountain77 (20. Juli 2015)

crossboss schrieb:


> Moinsen Tommi, wir Waren dann doch erst in St. Andreasberg und Braunlage, da in Schulenberg Masters WM war. Für Training aber offen mit Anmeldung.
> 
> Geschlafen haben wir beim Camping Braunlage und auf dem Wohnmobilplatz am Stadtrand von Braunlage.
> Sehr empfehlenswert ist der Bikepark St Andreasberg Klasse flowige und auch technische Strecken.  Lines 1-3 konnten  Yannik und Mami supi nehmen und hatten sichtlich Spass dabei. 4-6 waren dann einiges steiler und anspruchsvoller, flow gab das allerdings weniger......
> ...



Kann ich bestätigen.

Samstag sind wir auf einem Tagestrip in St. Andreasberg. Ich freue mich schon, ein toller Park !


----------



## crossboss (21. Juli 2015)

Na denn, Euch wünsch ich ebenfalls viel Spass dort oben!


----------



## poekelz (21. Juli 2015)

Trailground Brilon? Fast die gleichen Bilder hab ich im Juni dort auch gemacht. Bist du auch hoch zum Bilstein Aussichtspunkt - atemberaubener Fernblick.


----------



## Mountain77 (21. Juli 2015)

poekelz schrieb:


> Trailground Brilon? Fast die gleichen Bilder hab ich im Juni dort auch gemacht. Bist du auch hoch zum Bilstein Aussichtspunkt - atemberaubener Fernblick.



Welches Bild hat mich wohl animiert, diese Bilder hochzuladen?!
Ich finde den Trailground in dem vorderen Gebiet hoch wie runter echt spaßig, gerade den Kammweg.  Die Sicht vom Bilsein ist fantastisch.
Bin gespannt wie sich der Bereich noch entwickelt. Die Harzer Jungs von Trailtech haben ein tolles Video gemacht:


----------



## crossboss (27. Juli 2015)

e


----------



## crossboss (30. Juli 2015)

e


----------



## nippelspanner (31. Juli 2015)

Vadder malocht, Junior staunt und wundert sich. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi (3. August 2015)

Sonntag morgen um 06.10 uhr an einer hinlänglich bekannten stelle mit genialem Sonnenaufgang.


----------



## crossboss (4. August 2015)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Vadder malocht, Junior staunt und wundert sich. ;-)



Ja,...... man muss eben gaaaaaz früh lernen, die Anderen für sich arbeiten zu lassen,-) War doch immerhin sein Plan........!


----------



## crossboss (4. August 2015)

@wolfi
wieder fit?


----------



## wolfi (4. August 2015)

crossboss schrieb:


> @wolfi
> wieder fit?


ich arbeite dran ;-)
die kondition lässt zu wünschen übrig.
aber es wird von ausritt zu ausritt besser.


----------



## wolfi (4. August 2015)

Hier mal sennes in aufgehender sonne.


----------



## crossboss (12. August 2015)

Lago di Garda, 1996 unterwegs auf den Altissimo , auf 2 Rocky Mountain Element Team Race


----------



## wolfi (12. August 2015)

Bastione oberhalb riva, 1988.... man beachte die klotten


----------



## crossboss (13. August 2015)

@wolfi,..... ja da kommt mir einige Gesichter seltsam bekannt vor


----------



## crossboss (15. August 2015)

steel is real  Muffenstahlgeschoß 30 Jahre

heute bei dem total miesen Wetter117km + 1134hm im Ravensbergerland abgerissen

Für mich immer wieder total ,beeindruckend wie brutal effektiv selbst so ein Oldtimerbike schon fährt.ür die KFZ mutiert man allerdings spürbar zum _Freiwild_




Der Blick nach hinten.......so gut und *gerne*  gemessene 180.000 km + X Trainingskilometer abgespult, auf dem Pferdchen. Auf die nächsten *30*  dJ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steinbock19 (18. August 2015)

Hallo, bin heute (18.08.15) um ca. 18.20 in Bielefeld Sennestadt mit dem Hund durch den Wald geschlurrt.
Da kam doch wie aus dem nichts ein Trupp MTB`ler an mir vorbeigefahren!!  
Ca-. 5-6 mann.

Wer war das?
Wo kommt Ihr her?
Kann man da mal mitfahren??

Gruß
Boris


----------



## crossboss (28. August 2015)

gut wenn man hier auf großem Fuß lebt..............


----------



## crossboss (29. August 2015)

kleiner Hasenjäger<<<<< persönliche  Bestzeit>>>>>die 29er Zeit endlich versägt


----------



## Leon96 (30. August 2015)

Hasenkanzel muss ich auch mal wieder hin!
Wenn da nicht hinterher immer dreistellige Kilometer auf der Uhr stehen würden... 
War bisher leider erst einmal da... (Aug 2014)
Und die schlechte Stravazeit ärgert mich bis heute


----------



## crossboss (31. August 2015)

Die _Hasenkanzel_ fuhren wir erst zum Ende der 35 km Trailtour noch so einige Male. War aber ebenfalls noch etwas feucht. Auf der Runde zwischen _Wüsten_- und _Herforder_-_Bismarkturm_ kannste mit etwas Ortskenntnis, massenhaft  ähnlich schöne  Natur-Trails finden. Ein echt geiler Run geht vom Bismarkturm Runter zur Vlothoer  Straße nach Herford.


----------



## Leon96 (31. August 2015)

Ich sehs schon, ich muss definitiv mal wieder dort hin... Bisher war ich immer über Straße nach Bünde gefahren, dann in den Doberg, dann Reesberg, Schweichelner Wald (wo auch die Strecke vom mtb-cup war)
Bismarckturm war auch auf dem Weg. Das Stück Bismarckturm-Vlothoer Straße hat aber nur bergab Laune gemacht, bergauf aufm Hinweg irgendwie nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (31. August 2015)

Wieder hoch, gab es teils 20% Steigung, jaaa das wirklich zwickte etwas.


----------



## Mountain77 (31. August 2015)

Verkehrswarnung, Schottische Wegelagerer über Hinterglemm!


----------



## CicliB (31. August 2015)

Schön mit nem Wheelie drüber


----------



## Über (1. September 2015)

CicliB schrieb:


> Schön mit nem Wheelie drüber



:-D und hoffen, dass genug Milch im Reifen ist :-D


----------



## Mountain77 (1. September 2015)

Einen Reifen hat es schon am ersten Tag ohne Fremdverschulden erwischt, es lebe die momentane Schwalbe Qualität!


----------



## CicliB (1. September 2015)

Kräftig nachpumpen, dann haste im Nu nen 26x3.0 Reifen;-)
Ist das die Mary?


----------



## nippelspanner (2. September 2015)

Ich nehme an, Du fährst tubeless, oder?
Sonst würde sich die Luft ja nicht unter der Stollen drücken können.
Kann es sein, dass die Milch das Gummi von innen anlöst?


----------



## Mountain77 (3. September 2015)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Ich nehme an, Du fährst tubeless, oder?
> Sonst würde sich die Luft ja nicht unter der Stollen drücken können.
> Kann es sein, dass die Milch das Gummi von innen anlöst?


Ja tubeless. Wäre für mich erst recht ein Grund Schwalbe nicht mehr zu vertrauen, wenn einfache Notubes Latexmilch solche Auswirkungen hat. Habe noch eine andere MM seit längerem verbaut, die keine Anzeichen hat. Wobei mir auch hier das poöse Aussehen der Noppen nicht gefällt.


----------



## poekelz (4. September 2015)

Vorallem weil die Schwalbe-Milch Käse ist und dir Schwalbe im Falle einer Reklamation da sicher einen Strick draus dreht....


----------



## wiehenrenner (16. September 2015)

Der Kurze am Sonntag, danke @JENSeits  für das knipsen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_Shot (21. September 2015)

Hier mal schnell was aus Willingen von gestern. Danke nochmal an @MightyMike fürs knipsen


----------



## wiehenrenner (21. September 2015)

Er kann es noch


----------



## nippelspanner (21. September 2015)

@wiehenrenner
Habe von BMX Null Ahnung. Fährt man dort in den Speed Disziplienen so schmale Reifen?
Sieht ja fast schon nach Dackelschneider à la Rennrad aus. 
Sind auch größer als 20", oder?
Fährt auf jedem Fall mit Style der Junior!


----------



## wiehenrenner (21. September 2015)

Ja die kleinen schon. Meiner fährt 1 1/8 Zoll. Das ist wirklich schmal. Bei seiner nächsten Radgroesse wird's dann schon etwas breiter. Die Jungs lernen da echt nen sauberen Strich zu fahren. So ein Race BMX verzeiht einem nichts..
Edith sind 20 Zoll


----------



## wolfi (21. September 2015)

hey shoti.... was ist denn das?


----------



## the_Shot (21. September 2015)

N Angst-Schiß


----------



## crossboss (28. September 2015)

Am Woe-unterwegs entlang der alten DDR Grenze im Harz


----------



## tommi101 (28. September 2015)

Hi Jogi...
Kommt mir jetzt gerade nicht so bekannt vor der Steg, wo issn das....Moorstieg/Hohnekamm??


----------



## crossboss (29. September 2015)

@ tommi101, 
Moinsen, das ist  im Hochmooor zwischen  _Dreieckige_r _Pfahl_ und dem  _Achtermann_-Felsen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommi101 (29. September 2015)

Ah, Bodebruch Aussichtsplattform.....kommendes WE bin ich auch wieder im Harz beim Brocken-Rocken.
Lustige Angelegenheit:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/broc...nd-blabla-teil-2.490580/page-12#post-13261410


----------



## Mountain77 (29. September 2015)

Bin Samstag vielleicht in St. Andreasberg, ein letztes Mal dieses Jahr den Park genießen.


----------



## crossboss (1. Oktober 2015)

Sind  Samstag / Sonntag in Nauders, den Herbst bei den _Yellow Days-_powerd by Alutech, geniessen mit Lift auf 14 neuern Trail und DH Strecken. Danach auf nach Naturns  + Punta Ala an  Italiens Toscana Küsten biken.


----------



## Dennis32 (1. Oktober 2015)

Bin schon nen bisschen neidisch


----------



## crossboss (2. Oktober 2015)

......die neue _Sennes_ gibt es ab sofort auch in Papa's Größe-48. Die Probefahrt ist schon gebucht Auto ist gepackt gleich gehts los........bis demnächst.


----------



## nippelspanner (2. Oktober 2015)

crossboss schrieb:


> Sind  Samstag / Sonntag in Nauders, den Herbst bei den _Yellow Days-_powerd by Alutech, geniessen mit Lift auf 14 neuern Trail und DH Strecken. Danach auf nach Naturns  + Punta Ala an  Italiens Toscana Küsten biken.


Nicht schlecht...!
Dieses WE sollen wieder megaviele Staus sein. 
Wünsche trotzdem eine gute Fahrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (2. Oktober 2015)

Danke Björn, wir fahren deswegen jetzt doch erst heute Nacht . Ich hasse Stau
Werde versuchen  mich ohne Stau damit zu trösten.


----------



## Sting3r (8. Oktober 2015)

Vor ein paar Tagen ein bisschen abgehangen


----------



## Thomas_v2 (8. Oktober 2015)

Ist das in Wallücke am Steinbruch? Asphaltwerk oder was das da mal war...


----------



## Leon96 (8. Oktober 2015)

Gibt es da denn Strommasten?
Könnte ansonsten aber passen!


----------



## Sting3r (9. Oktober 2015)

Hi,
ja genau ist am Steinbruch in Wallücke. Nette Spielwiese ist das Gelände 

Gruss, Uwe


----------



## Berrrnd (9. Oktober 2015)

der strommast dürfte mehrere hundert meter weit weg auf dem anderen hügel stehen.


----------



## crossboss (18. Oktober 2015)

mit _Junior_ auf dem  _Holly Hansen _-in  _Latsch/ _Vinschgau


----------



## crossboss (26. Oktober 2015)

Bei den Alutech  "Yellw Days" in St Valentino am Reschen im Oktoberr -Ritt mit der _Sennes Fr_---geiles Zeug aber scheiß Wetter, egal!

Mit _Kumpel Tobiiwan_, aus dem Forum, mit 2 Sennes auf  dem _extrem nassen  und rutschigen Haideralm_-Trail.







 ......auch die neue _lyrik_ 180 und  _Float_ durften wir on the Trail erfahren. Hinten 208mm  Einfach der Hammer mit Cane Creek!!!


----------



## wolfi (26. Oktober 2015)

joa... ich liebe mein sennes nicht umsonst so


----------



## crossboss (26. Oktober 2015)

Yooooo......kann ich nun noch besser verstehen;-) Im Frühjahr kommt das 48er Großwild LTD zu mir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain77 (26. Oktober 2015)

Südwestfalen, Arnsberg von oben.


----------



## Deleted 175627 (2. November 2015)

Nach dem Wochenende ist es am heutigen Montag früh wieder friedlich im Teuto.


----------



## wiehenrenner (7. November 2015)

Wir waren mit einigen Leuten aus OWL am letzten Sonntag zum Saisonabschluss in Willingen. Super Wetter und viel Spass waren angesagt.
Anbei ein Schnappschuss von meinem kurzen.
Das Bild ist in der Wahl zum FdT, wenn es euch gefällt lasst doch en Like da.


----------



## chucki_bo (8. November 2015)

Hier ist also der letzte noch fehlende Beweis. Mountainbiker zerstören mit ihren grobprofilierten Reifen die Wege in unseren Wäldern.


----------



## wolfi (8. November 2015)

Und die sehen dann so aus: Nähe grüner See.


----------



## crossboss (9. November 2015)

.....und kaum Bodenverdichtung, weil ja Alles seitlich hochgequetscht wird. Außerdem kann das Wild so natürlich auch viel besser durch den Wald spazieren


----------



## chucki_bo (9. November 2015)

Eindeutig Mountainbikerspuren. Kein Zweifel.

Rowdys, ignorante ...


----------



## Sado-Uwe (9. November 2015)

Das waren sicher welche von diesen neumodernen Fatbikes


----------



## Über (9. November 2015)

Cyclecrosser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jochjuma (9. November 2015)

neee, das sollen alles Rettungsgassen werden. Sobald der Wolf erstmal in unseren Wäldern eingezogen ist, werden die benötigt um die Reste der zerfleischten Wanderer zu bergen.

Holzernte ist nur ein Ablenkungsmanöver!


----------



## Deleted 141373 (10. November 2015)

Ach so


----------



## kris. (10. November 2015)

wieso bergen? liegen lassen!
sind prima dünger...


----------



## discordius (18. November 2015)

Sind die Reifen des Monsters eigentlich mit Wasser gefüllt oder brennbar?


----------



## crossboss (8. Dezember 2015)

war nettes Frühlingswetter heute aber etwas sehr modderrig


----------



## lipmo51 (31. Dezember 2015)

erste Tour in Porta 
=
letzte Tour für 2015


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_Shot (1. Januar 2016)

Erste Runde im neuen Jahr, inklusive kostenloser Fangopackung.

By the way, frohes neues Jahr! 





Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Über (2. Januar 2016)

Heute mal im Dreck gespielt


----------



## Über (3. Januar 2016)

Und nochmal Fahrtwindgetrocknet :-D


----------



## crossboss (3. Januar 2016)

schön Fango, so soll dasWir sahen gestern ähnlich aus


----------



## jochjuma (3. Januar 2016)

Und nun?

Wie ist bei euch die weitere Vorgehensweise?

Schwamm, Wassereimer, Putzlappen Zahnbürste und viel Zeit, oder kommt der Gartenschlauch bzw. Kärcher  zum Einsatz? 
Wenn es so komplett verdreckt ist wie auf dem Bild, werden doch die wenigsten wieder so losfahren, oder?


----------



## Über (3. Januar 2016)

Japp so ists!
Das Rad wird jedes Mal direkt gesäubert.
Gartenschlauch (mit wenig Druck), Schwamm und los gehts. So ists un 10 Minuten wieder schlammfrei.
Auf den Montageständer und nem alten Lappen trockengerieben, dann gibts nachm Trocken kekne Schlieren.
Kettenblatt, Schaltwerksröllchen und Kassette putzen (dauert auch nur 5 Minuten) die Kette ordentlich durch nen Lappen zeihen und dannfrisch ölen.
Einmal dirchschalten, damit die Kassette konserviert ist (Stahlritzel) und fertig.
Dauert ingesamt ne halbe Std und man hat das Rad wieder einsatzbereit.

Gruß
Über


----------



## 3rdNERD (3. Januar 2016)

Bei mir dauert's meistens etwas länger, aber so ganz ohne Schlauch bekomme ich den Schlamm nicht überall entfernt. Meistens nehme ich eine 5L Gartenspritze mit und sprühe das Rad direkt noch auf dem Parkplatz ab. Die 3 Bar reichen völlig aus, um den frischen Schlamm noch vor dem Verladen aufs Auto zu entfernen. Auch wenn ich mir vornehme, das Rad nicht nach jedem Ausritt intensiv zu reinigen, kommt Zuhause dann doch noch das große Wellness-Paket


----------



## jochjuma (3. Januar 2016)

Jupp, ne halbe Stunde schaffe ich auch nicht....vielleicht bin ich zu schlafmützig...
Darum mache ich es auch nur sauber wenn es so heftig ist wie auf dem Bild, oder mir die Dreckschichten zu schwer werden 
Und wenn es dann sauber ist, nehme ich mir ganz doll vor nur Wege zu fahren auf denen es sauber bleibt.


----------



## Über (3. Januar 2016)

Ist ja immer gepflegt und gewartet.
Also nach wirklich jeder Fahrt wird geputzt.
Dann ist der Matsch noch feucht und lässt sich sehr schnell und einfach entfernen.

Wartung kommt natürlich extra aber fürs säubern allein reichen 30 min doch. (OK - ohne Stoppuhr oder Goldwaage können es auch 25 oder 40 min sein, je nach Versauungsgrad)
Klar, Nabenflansch zur Bremsscheibe hin (die kleinen Fisselsecken) da ists nach dem Trocknen dann nicht pickobello sauber - aber das muss es ja auch nicht jedes Mal.
Wichtig ist mir, dass das Rad technisch einwandfrei ist.
Ob sich iwo noch zwei, drei Dreckkörnchen verstecken finde ich nicht so wichtig.

Wenn die Lager regelmässig (bei mir alle 5 bis 6 Schlammfahrten) gefettet werden, dann reichts auch, wenn die unzugänglichen Stellen dann "auf neu" geputzt werden 

Gruß
Über


----------



## crossboss (3. Januar 2016)

mit Dreck kenne ich mich auch etwas aus:-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (4. Januar 2016)

Heute war der Auftakt '16





Ich hab das Rad "danach" übrigens nicht sauber gemacht.  lieber nen heißen Kaffee dachte ich mir....


----------



## poekelz (4. Januar 2016)

...zumindest mal nen Haken an die erste Schneetour des Jahres


----------



## the_Shot (4. Januar 2016)

Den Schnee hab ich mir heute leider nur ausm Bürofenster anschauen dürfen, echt z.k.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## crossboss (5. Januar 2016)




----------



## 3rdNERD (5. Januar 2016)

Sach mal, wo liegt in OWL denn Schnee ... ich sehe immer noch nix. Würde auch gern im Schnee spielen.


----------



## chucki_bo (5. Januar 2016)

Wiehengebirge


----------



## 3rdNERD (5. Januar 2016)

Danke!


----------



## Nico Laus (6. Januar 2016)

Schnee im Büro....völlig normal.


----------



## jochjuma (6. Januar 2016)

Nach dem Eisregen mal fast kein Schlamm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 141373 (6. Januar 2016)

@jochjuma : Ist das am grünen See?


----------



## jochjuma (6. Januar 2016)

Nee, das ist der Ameisenteich im Bückeberg.

Und auch nicht in OWL


----------



## Juergen1963 (17. Januar 2016)

Mehr Moder als Schnee zur Senne hin, hat aber trotzdem spaß gemacht


----------



## criscross (17. Januar 2016)

heute auf dem Weg zum Schopketal....


----------



## chucki_bo (18. Januar 2016)

... und so sieht das dann aus, wenn man eine etwas größere Operation im Schnee vornehmen muss


----------



## Über (18. Januar 2016)

Da tun mir die Finger beim Ansehen des Fotos ja schon weh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (18. Januar 2016)

criscross schrieb:


> heute auf dem Weg zum Schopketal....



Nicht stecken beleiben-hey Stefan, mach mal ne anständigen Bunny


----------



## 3rdNERD (18. Januar 2016)

Gestern kurze Runde in der Egge. Den dicken, weichen Pellen sei Dank, klappte es sogar unfallfrei mit dem garstigen Wurzeltrail. So macht der Winter Spaß


----------



## Juergen1963 (31. Januar 2016)

Wir hatten heute Morgen sogar nochmal bischen Schnee Richtung Oerlinghausen raus. Netten Sonnenaufgang gabs auch


----------



## crossboss (16. Februar 2016)

kleine Runde mit dem 29er unterwegs





u


----------



## criscross (16. Februar 2016)

heute Mittag im Teuto


----------



## crossboss (18. Februar 2016)

Dank Wolfi`s Ersatzteil, gelang gestern noch ein schöner, erster Nightride in freier Wildbahn
Nur der Dämpfer muß gegen was potenteres getauscht werden.


----------



## tommi101 (18. Februar 2016)

Haste mal den DHRII 2,3 650b probiert? Der baut auch nicht sooo hoch.
Hätte einen zum testen da


----------



## crossboss (18. Februar 2016)

@ tommi 101 
Danke fürs Angebot

Den nicht aber den Minion DHF 2,3 und der schrammt ganz, ganz leicht. Müste den schnell mal 1en mm abfahren Ansonsten fährt das Slayer mit den großen Puschen sehr gut- wie dafür gemacht. Die Kettenstreben sind mit etwas gut 425mm aber knackig kurz Das Tretlager kommt zwar etwas höher merkt man nicht negativ beim fahren. Momentan fahre ich Hybrid vo. und hi.


----------



## crossboss (18. Februar 2016)

die 2 kleinen Slayer warn heute mal  Park zum Spielen


----------



## tommi101 (18. Februar 2016)

Sieht jut aus...auch die Formula passt optisch Sieht einfach aufgeräumter aus als das Bio. 
Schleift der 2,3er Reifen auch wenn du im SAG hängst? Normal werden die Kettenstreben dann doch "länger"...so wars zumindest bei meinem LV301 mit dem Conti TK 2.2.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (18. Februar 2016)

tommi101 schrieb:


> Sieht jut aus...auch die Formula passt optisch Sieht einfach aufgeräumter aus als das Bio.
> Schleift der 2,3er Reifen auch wenn du im SAG hängst? Normal werden die Kettenstreben dann doch "länger"...so wars zumindest bei meinem LV301 mit dem Conti TK 2.2.



Erstmal danke für die Tulpen,-) das Bio ist schon nen gutes Bike aber optisch gafallen mir die Rockies besser. Vllt lasse ich das Bio Glasperlstrahlen und eloxieren.

Slayer fährt sich einfach geil verspielt, selbst mit großen Rädern. Das mit dem Sag und Verlängerung ist schon logisch, werd ich nochmal mal pobieren.
Meinste der DHR 2 ist falcher als der DHF?


----------



## tommi101 (18. Februar 2016)

Nein, glaub ich nicht. Hab sowohl DHF als auch DHRII in 2.3 im Keller....sieht aus als ob es da keinen Unterschied in Breite und Volumen gibt...ist scheinbar die selbe Karkasse.


----------



## RSO (27. Februar 2016)

Hallo

DSF_9694_a.jpg

heute, unterwegs im Kalletal

Grüsse, Raimund


----------



## poekelz (28. Februar 2016)

Gefühlter Frühling...


----------



## the_Shot (5. März 2016)

Der Bielefelder-Norden unter Wasser - so zu sagen, Land unter  











Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Xeleux (5. März 2016)

Ich war auch ein wenig unterwegs bei dem Wetter und hab mein Bike so richtig eingesaut... 

Morgen wird erstmal geputzt!


----------



## chucki_bo (6. März 2016)

Heute im Wiehen Richtung Nonnenstein. Der Sonne - Nebel - Mix hat der Runde richtig Atmosphäre gegeben....

Biken ist ja auch Soul ...  ... oder??


----------



## criscross (6. März 2016)

heute unterwegs mit dem Bikelounge Touren Treff,
wie immer nette Trails gefahren inkl. Schlammpaddeln


----------



## Deleted 175627 (14. März 2016)

Letzte Woche im Wald.Die Tour war wie immer.Interessant nur, welche Bikes den Berg hoch rockten.
Hier mal ein "Klassische Eisenschwein."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (16. März 2016)

War echt ne schöne Zeit, April 2008, mit dem _Kleenen _im Dirtpark, so muß dass auch .....einmal ein Crosser.....immer ein Crosser........;-) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










und das war ja irtgendwie soooo was von  klar.....wie es sich ausgeht...........




schöne Erinnerungen, die komischer Weise zunehmend teurer werden





Ostern gehts in den süden zum Shredden!


----------



## Brucho (18. März 2016)

poekelz schrieb:


> Gefühlter Frühling...Anhang anzeigen 467760




wo biste denn da gewesen ?


----------



## wosch (18. März 2016)

Wetter : na Ja.
Trails: trocken.


----------



## Mountain77 (18. März 2016)

Brilon mit Sonne und blauem Himmel, aber noch derbe schlammig.


----------



## Nico Laus (19. März 2016)

wosch schrieb:


> Wetter : na Ja.
> Trails: trocken.


Was für ein Monstertruck!


----------



## wosch (26. März 2016)

Wetter: sonnig
Trails: matschig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (26. März 2016)

Biker: glücklich


----------



## the_Shot (27. März 2016)

Hier mal was von gestern. Frohe Ostern, Euch allen.






Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## kris. (27. März 2016)

Dir auch!


----------



## poekelz (27. März 2016)

Osterhasenrasen


----------



## Markus778 (27. März 2016)




----------



## kris. (27. März 2016)

Markus778 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 476921



sehr schick. 
heute oder gestern?


----------



## Deleted 175627 (27. März 2016)

0stersonntag ab16.30h ist der Teuto leergefegt.Die Singeltrails abgetrocknet,Sonnenschein und nur spaß.Allen ein Frohes Fest.


----------



## kris. (27. März 2016)

ich glaube auf den gipfeltrails ist nie viel los, oder?
meist hat man die für sich.


----------



## the_Shot (27. März 2016)

Naja Gipfel ist wohl übertrieben. Müsste am Spiegelberg sein?! 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 175627 (27. März 2016)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Naja Gipfel ist wohl übertrieben. Müsste am Spiegelberg sein?!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


sorry,nein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus778 (27. März 2016)

kris. schrieb:


> sehr schick.
> heute oder gestern?




War Gestern Nachmittag unterwegs


----------



## kris. (27. März 2016)

okay, "hügelrücken" trifft es vielleicht besser


----------



## 3rdNERD (27. März 2016)

Markus778 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 476921


Da bin ich auch oft unterwegs ... eigentlich ständig


----------



## RSO (28. März 2016)

auf der Waldautobahn hinter Oerlinghausen Richtung Senne

Raimund


----------



## Markus778 (28. März 2016)

3rdNERD schrieb:


> Da bin ich auch oft unterwegs ... eigentlich ständig


Ah cool Da könnte man ja zusammen ne runde drehen?


----------



## 3rdNERD (28. März 2016)

Markus778 schrieb:


> Ah cool Da könnte man ja zusammen ne runde drehen?


Ja klar! Vermutlich kommendes Wochenende, muss ich aber noch abklären, da ich regelmäßig pendle. Melde mich.


----------



## Juergen1963 (3. April 2016)

Erster Ausritt nach dem Umzug. Ich muss gestehen die Gegend um Stukenbrock / Augustdorf hab ich bisher so gar nicht auf dem Schirm gehabt. Immer viel zu schnell dran vorbei aufm Weg zur Egge. Ändern wir jetzt.........


----------



## crossboss (7. April 2016)

letzter Sonntag im _Deister ...._Trailspaß für die ganze Familie




3 Generationen Bikes+ 3 Größen LRS + 3 Generationen Mensch


----------



## 3rdNERD (9. April 2016)

3rdNERD schrieb:


> Ja klar! Vermutlich kommendes Wochenende, muss ich aber noch abklären, da ich regelmäßig pendle. Melde mich.


Also die kommenden knapp zwei Wochen wird es wohl nichts. Falls doch, schicke ich 'ne PM.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## larso (15. April 2016)

Zum Kalksteinbruch


----------



## wosch (2. Mai 2016)

Tour am 1. Mai, Beginn des Wurzeltrails nähe alter Deponie. Viele Spaziergänger, Hundebesitzer und Nordicwalker auf den Hauptwegen. Sobald man diese jedoch verlassen hat, so was:


----------



## Stubenkueken (3. Mai 2016)

Wurzeltrail? Deponie? Könntest du mir das genauer beschreiben? Gerne per pn


----------



## larso (5. Mai 2016)

Im Teuto bei Bielefeld


----------



## wosch (7. Mai 2016)

Runde mit dem Eisenschwein über Schoppketal, Tönsberg und an der Nordseite wieder zurück nach Bielefeld. Die mich ständig überholenden Carbon-CC-Biker, haben mich sehr motiviert, einfach mal ein Tick schneller zu fahren und beim Uphill nicht sofort auf den kleinsten Gang zu gehen. Danke!


----------



## Deleted 175627 (13. Mai 2016)

Heute früh auf der Suche nach dem blühenden Bärlauch.
Es ging über die Hometrails mit Schiebepassagen,Trichterabfahrten und Steinbrucheinlagen in die Blütenpracht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## larso (13. Mai 2016)




----------



## chucki_bo (13. Mai 2016)

Bevor uns am Sonntag die kalte Sofie besucht, heute nochmal ne Runde rund Nonnenstein im Wiehen.


----------



## Juergen1963 (13. Mai 2016)

Genau, den sonnigen Tag muste man einfach nutzen. Bin von Stukenbrock Richtung Donoper Teiche gefahren. Den Kammtrail am Hörster Berg *hatte* jemand ziemlich konsequent mit Ästen zugelegt.


----------



## Tier (14. Mai 2016)

Ich melde mich auch mal wieder zu Wort, nachdem ich das fahren mit dem Berchratt die letzten Jahre "etwas"  zurückgefahren hab.
Hauskauf & neues Hobby haben mächtig Zeit gefressen.
Wie dem auch sei: Ich hab wieder Bock und ich merke das mir der Kram fehlt. 

Bilder von vorgestern:





















Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## JENSeits (16. Mai 2016)

Ich war mit Carsten unterwegs und dabei ist unter anderem dieser Mitzieher entstanden. Das Bild steht zur "FDW-Wahl", also bitte auf "like" klicken wenn es euch gefällt 





LG Jens


----------



## lipmo51 (19. Mai 2016)




----------



## kris. (19. Mai 2016)

ganz schön schwarz


----------



## Tier (19. Mai 2016)

Herrlich unbunt!


----------



## wosch (20. Mai 2016)

Richtig böse! Gefällt mir.


----------



## wosch (20. Mai 2016)

Einer der meistfotografiertesten Orte mit Bike im Vordergrund. Jetzt mal mit  bleischwerem Nucleon TST. (Die Waden wachsen mit ihren Aufgaben.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (21. Mai 2016)

wosch schrieb:


> Einer der meistfotografiertesten Orte mit Bike im Vordergrund. Jetzt mal mit  bleischwerem Nucleon TST. (Die Waden wachsen mit ihren Aufgaben.)


gibts da jetzt nen Lift ?


----------



## wosch (21. Mai 2016)

criscross schrieb:


> gibts da jetzt nen Lift ?


Noch nicht, aber Burger King baut schon:


----------



## Amokles (21. Mai 2016)

Wozu fährt man so ne fette Karre im Teuto, insbesondere in Halle/Werther/Steinhagen?

Das ist ja wie mit nem SUV zum Einkaufen zu fahren... ach nee, watte ma, das machen ja auch alle...sorry


----------



## criscross (21. Mai 2016)

wosch schrieb:


> Noch nicht, aber Burger King baut schon:



das wird doch bestimmt die neue Ladestation für die E- Biker


----------



## wosch (21. Mai 2016)

Amokles schrieb:


> Wozu fährt man so ne fette Karre im Teuto, insbesondere in Halle/Werther/Steinhagen?



Genau das frage ich mich jedes mal beim uphill.


----------



## Über (23. Mai 2016)

Samstag im Wald


----------



## nikka (24. Mai 2016)

criscross schrieb:


> das wird doch bestimmt die neue Ladestation für die E- Biker


Ja klar, hab ich beantragt


----------



## criscross (24. Mai 2016)

nikka schrieb:


> Ja klar, hab ich beantragt


das sei dir auch gegönnt ,
aber nen bissle mehr Reichweite sollte dein Levo doch wohl haben


----------



## Tier (27. Mai 2016)

Heute nach der umrüstung auf Tubeless mal ne ganz kurze Testrunde gefahren. 
Scheint alles dicht zu sein. 











Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (27. Mai 2016)

Tier schrieb:


> Scheint alles dicht zu sein.



der fahrer auch?!  

schönes licht!


----------



## Tier (28. Mai 2016)

Ha. Ha. Ha.


Natürlich isser das nicht! 

(Das Licht war übrigens echt cool. Fast als wenn ich wüsste was ich tue.)

Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## poekelz (28. Mai 2016)

Die Maxxis Schlappen waren bei mir schon ohne Milch dicht, also eine gute Wahl für TL!

Das erste Bild wirkt fast surreal oder wie eine Indoorkulisse


----------



## kris. (28. Mai 2016)

die fototapete lässt grüssen


----------



## Tier (28. Mai 2016)

Ey, Pssst!


----------



## poekelz (28. Mai 2016)

...war aber auch ein tolles Licht gestern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 175627 (3. Juni 2016)

Auf der heutigen Trailtour schön zu sehen,das in den letzten Tagen das Regenwasser ordentlich gesurft ist.


----------



## wosch (4. Juni 2016)

Bestes Wetter, beste Stimmung, auch wenn die Trails teilweise durchnässt waren.


----------



## Tier (11. Juni 2016)

Nach ner Schultermuskelverspannung, meine erste Runde diese Woche. 

Bei der Gelegenheit mal ein wenig mit dem IR-Auslöser rumgespielt...













Mir kamen auch drei Kids mit ihren Crossern entgegen. 

Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## Deleted 175627 (11. Juni 2016)

Auf zum Geißkopf.
  
Im Alter muss Mann viel trinken.Denkt an den Flaschenhalter


----------



## Deleted 175627 (16. Juni 2016)

Beim Aufstieg am Altenmarkt im Pongau auf 1500m interessierten sich nicht einmal die freilaufenden Küche für mein Bass.
 
Dann kann ich nur auf die goldene Zitrone des letzten Jahrhunderts am W.E. beim Flying Mozart in Wagrain hoffen.


----------



## CicliB (16. Juni 2016)

Freilaufende Küche


----------



## kris. (16. Juni 2016)

Freudscher Verschreiber


----------



## crossboss (17. Juni 2016)

Noch'n Korn!


----------



## Deleted 175627 (17. Juni 2016)

CicliB schrieb:


> Freilaufende Küche


Mach mal frei und entspann dich.wie sagte ich schon vor vierzig Jahren zu meinem Lehrer.wenn du Fehler in den Texten von mir gefunden hast,darfst du sie bähalten.


----------



## kris. (17. Juni 2016)

Er hat Jehova gesagt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stubenkueken (17. Juni 2016)




----------



## CicliB (18. Juni 2016)

Ich werd die behälten;-)
Wenn man keinen Spaß versteht...
Das sind halt die Westfalen, traurig...
Wo gibt es Runde Steine zu kaufen???


----------



## Deleted 175627 (18. Juni 2016)




----------



## the_Shot (29. Juni 2016)

hier mal was ausm Harz...


----------



## Ock (29. Juni 2016)

Wo kommt das Bild denn her, auch von Paul?


----------



## kris. (29. Juni 2016)

Harzilein.... *träller*


----------



## crossboss (30. Juni 2016)

Shoty erstmal schönes Bild!
Aber warum hängt da soviel Klopapier zwischen den Bäumchen?


----------



## Über (30. Juni 2016)

Falls man mal die Linie "verkackt"


----------



## crossboss (30. Juni 2016)

Nur bei " S....strecken".
Im Harz gibt es meist gute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_Shot (30. Juni 2016)

Ock schrieb:


> Wo kommt das Bild denn her, auch von Paul?


Gaaanz genau , bis morgen Abend

Gesendet von meinem SM-T530 mit Tapatalk


----------



## the_Shot (30. Juni 2016)

crossboss schrieb:


> Shoty erstmal schönes Bild!
> Aber warum hängt da soviel Klopapier zwischen den Bäumchen?


Thx,

die Stage war derb abgeflattert, da geb ich Dir Recht. Warum? Keine Ahnung  

Gesendet von meinem SM-T530 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tier (1. Juli 2016)

Mal wieder was von den Porta Hillbillys 





Und ein paar Nachtbilder von vor ein paar Tagen...









Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## poekelz (3. Juli 2016)

Geile Bilder


----------



## Tier (3. Juli 2016)

Thx Frank! 

---
Heute führte die kleine, sonntägliche Runde mit @Porta-Mike auf die Ostseite..









Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## crossboss (3. Juli 2016)

Stubenkueken schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 503930



Juuuhuuu.....Wir fahren ab kommenden Sa ne Woche hin
Freundin mich drauf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stubenkueken (3. Juli 2016)

ich würd am liebsten auch wieder direkt hin 

Hier ma nen Lob an diesen mtbler... Du bringst es auf den Punkt, endlich tut ma jemand etwas... Top:


----------



## chrulf (4. Juli 2016)

An dem Spot hingen ursprünglich 3 dieser Aushänge. Einer wurde zu einem anderen Platz gebracht und ausgehangen. Da war jetzt auch kein Müll mehr zu sehen.


----------



## crossboss (4. Juli 2016)

Das mit dem Müll überall ist total ätzend. Auch hier wenn die Leute nicht nur Taschentücher sondern Fernseher und Matratzen ins Dickicht entsorgen
.


----------



## crossboss (9. Juli 2016)

Ab nach Saalbach


----------



## Dennis32 (9. Juli 2016)

Yeah, bin ab dem 17 auch wieder da... 

Mobil gesendet


----------



## crossboss (11. Juli 2016)

Wetter passte gestern für die erste Runde


----------



## Mountain77 (13. Juli 2016)

Bremst nicht so viele Wellen in den Hackelberg-Trail! Viel Spaß!


----------



## crossboss (13. Juli 2016)

Heute Proline und Z im Unwetter . Bremsen mit Wasserkühlung!


----------



## Dennis32 (14. Juli 2016)

Das Wetter ist,  so wie es aussieht, auf meiner Seite   

Mobil gesendet


----------



## CicliB (14. Juli 2016)

Dann mal toi toi toi:
Heute früh auf dem Schattberg lag Schnee (ab ca. 1800m bis zum Gipfel bei 2000m) bei -0,4Grad.
Im Ort 7Grad Plus 1000m ü.NN). Die Trails am Schattberg waren heute den ganzen Tag gesperrt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis32 (15. Juli 2016)

Ach du liebe Zeit.   

Ich hoffe und Beete das ich Glück hab... 

Ansonsten geht es ab nächstem Jahr  nur noch in den richtigen Süden 

Mobil gesendet


----------



## lopolos (15. Juli 2016)

Wird schon werden! Nur die Trails sollten trocknen, sonst wird das nur eine einzige Schlammschlacht.
Anfang der Woche war's top, 25°C+ ...

@crossboss : noch Rodeln gewesen?


----------



## crossboss (15. Juli 2016)

@lolopopo 
Schlitten fehlte leider. Bilder unten:

 
In Saalbach am "Hackl'schorsch Trail"
Donnerstag. Heute war es am Freitag wieder von oben trocken Herbstlich!
Unten im Z -Linelift. Oben vor dem Einstieg zum Hackltrail
Heute Ballern zum Abwinken
Gestern gingen nur Chickentrails  weil gesperrt. Dennoch  geil hier


----------



## lopolos (16. Juli 2016)

crossboss schrieb:


> @lolopopo
> Schlitten fehlte leider. Bilder unten:Anhang anzeigen 511680
> In Saalbach am "Hackl'schorsch Trail"
> Donnerstag. Heute war es am Freitag wieder von oben trocken Herbstlich!
> ...


----------



## lopolos (16. Juli 2016)

Wir hatten Donnerstag auch noch überlegt, einmal flott hoch in den Schnee vor der Rückfahrt...

Gruß
Nico


----------



## wosch (17. Juli 2016)

Zur Abwechslung mal was Sommerliches:




Auf dem Weg nach Oerlinghausen/Tönsberg.


----------



## crossboss (18. Juli 2016)

Sommerlich ging ebenfalls


----------



## Mountain77 (18. Juli 2016)

Sehr schön. In welchem Hotel seit ihr untergekommen?


----------



## Amokles (18. Juli 2016)

Nauders/reschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (19. Juli 2016)

@ mountain77
ir waren bei Gappmaier in Saalbach. Beste Küche und zu empfehlen. Noch Kein spezielles Bike Hotel aber sehr um uns biker bemüht.
Leider sind die Strecken durch Glemmridefestival entsprechend frequentiert und ausgebombt worden.


----------



## Sting3r (19. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
mal wieder ein paar Fotos von mir, hoffe sie gefallen 





















Gruss, Uwe


----------



## Ock (19. Juli 2016)

Sieht super aus, wo ist das denn? Mächtige Bremse an dem Bike.


----------



## Sting3r (19. Juli 2016)

Hi, wenn du auf die Bilder klickst dann steht da jeweils wo es ist.
Bremse überdimensioniert, ja, trotzdem, ich liebe die


----------



## Ock (19. Juli 2016)

Ah okay, sieht man leider bei tapatalk nicht, muss ich wohl zu Hause nochmal schauen.


----------



## chucki_bo (20. Juli 2016)

Nach den ganzen Winterbildern unserer Alpenfahrer hier auch nochmal was Warmes von gestern Abend so gegen 2100h


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 175627 (20. Juli 2016)

wenn es warm wird in owl,ab in die berge.angenehm wars heut.


----------



## Tier (24. Juli 2016)

Gestern ein wenig mit @Porta-Mike durch die Nacht gefahren. Zumindest bis ich meine Kette geschrottet habe und die improvisierte Vernietung auch nicht lang gehalten hat. 






Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## crossboss (24. Juli 2016)

An der "alten Schmiede" über Leogang


----------



## lopolos (24. Juli 2016)

Auch bei der alten Schmiede...


----------



## crossboss (24. Juli 2016)

Lecker Chen  Nico


----------



## Amokles (24. Juli 2016)

lopolos schrieb:


> Auch bei der alten Schmiede...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah!  A gscheite jause!  Mmmh


----------



## lipmo51 (31. Juli 2016)




----------



## Porta-Mike (31. Juli 2016)

moin!

auch einmal wieder etwas von mir:





gruß

michael


----------



## chucki_bo (3. August 2016)

Ein freundliches Servus aus Tirol von der Hohen Salve und dem Wilden Kaiser


----------



## kris. (3. August 2016)

schicke aussicht! 
viel spass noch da unten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## serhio1977 (5. August 2016)

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## wosch (5. August 2016)

Neulich, in Berlin mit dem Fatbike:


----------



## Deleted 175627 (5. August 2016)

Die Auffahrt zum Spiegeltrail wird gerade an die A33 angeschlossen.Die leichte Spurverbreiterung führte bei meinem Bike zur Verstopfung.
Ich sollte mir mal wieder 24er Laufräder zulegen.


----------



## Amokles (5. August 2016)

delfinsurfer schrieb:


> Die Auffahrt zum Spiegeltrail wird gerade an die A33 angeschlossen.Die leichte Spurverbreiterung führte bei meinem Bike zur Verstopfung.
> Ich sollte mir mal wieder 24er Laufräder zulegen.





delfinsurfer schrieb:


> Die Auffahrt zum Spiegeltrail wird gerade an die A33 angeschlossen.Die leichte Spurverbreiterung führte bei meinem Bike zur Verstopfung.
> Ich sollte mir mal wieder 24er Laufräder zulegen.




ist das die stelle die vom spiegelsbergerhof rauf führt? ach du meine güte!


----------



## wosch (5. August 2016)

Ist ja übel, bald kann man nirgendwo mehr Trails fahren.


----------



## Deleted 175627 (5. August 2016)

Amokles schrieb:


> ist das die stelle die vom spiegelsbergerhof rauf führt? ach du meine güte!


Genau die Auffahrt.


----------



## Deleted 175627 (5. August 2016)

wosch schrieb:


> Neulich, in Berlin mit dem Fatbike:


Schickes Shirt.


----------



## lipmo51 (7. August 2016)




----------



## wosch (8. August 2016)

Das war gestern.




Und Heute? Sommer vorbei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tier (14. August 2016)

Morgenrunde mit @Porta-Mike :





Nachtrunde mit @Porta-Mike :





Die ersten Runden mit 1x10. Hatte zuletzt mit neuer Kette nur noch Probleme mit den vorderen beiden Kettenrädern. Und da diese ganze Umwerfergeschichte beim Strive eh ziemlich besch**sen gelöst war hab ich umgebaut. Funzt nach Schaltwerksmodifikation echt gut. 

Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## chucki_bo (15. August 2016)

... gestern am Klippentrail im Wiehen ...


----------



## Berrrnd (15. August 2016)

.


----------



## chucki_bo (15. August 2016)

Nein. Lübbecke. Östlich der B239 Wiehenquerung


----------



## Deleted 175627 (19. August 2016)

Winterberg im Sommer bockt


----------



## crossboss (12. September 2016)

Gestern beim shredden im Teuto mit dem Trailgaul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wosch (21. September 2016)

Heute überraschend den Nachmittag frei bekommen und diesen herrlichen Tag mit meinem Nucleon im Teuto genossen:


----------



## DaCrazyP (1. Oktober 2016)

So langsam geht die Nightride-Saison wieder los... auch wenn manche Wege kaum noch befahrbar sind, da alles abgeholzt wurde...


----------



## crossboss (13. Oktober 2016)

Die Familie ist gerade in den Herbstferien, in Massa Marettima-Punta Ala, Bike Enduro Resort.
Die Trails führen teils an die schönsten Strände der toskanischen Maremma und Baden bei 22/22 Grad einfach herrlich . Da will man fast nicht mehr Heim.......


----------



## Tier (16. Oktober 2016)

Was ein geiles Wetter. Erst herbstlicher Nebel und dann brach allmählich die Sonne durch.  

The Schmuddelkind:





Porta Southside:





Kleinenbremen:





Schmuddelkind & Meine Wenigkeit





Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## crossboss (18. Oktober 2016)

Massa Marettima: feinste erdige Endurostrecken....
Mal steil die Trails hochkraxeln .....um sie wieder hinunter zu shredden


 und runter...


----------



## larso (20. Oktober 2016)

Heute mal den Wappenweg um Bielefeld abgefahren, was soll man sagen... kalt und weit war's! Aber was sich mal vornimmt...


----------



## Juergen1963 (1. November 2016)

Friedwald für bikes in den Augustdorfer Dünen


----------



## Deleted 175627 (9. November 2016)

Ein schöner Herbstag geht zu Ende.Heute war Rennrad V.R  Wild Mud angesagt.
Selten aber Wahr.Die Waltautobahn Hermannsweg kehrt Abschnittsweise zu seinen Wurzeln urück.
Vorsicht ist geboten.Massenhaft abgebrochene Äste und umgestürzte Bäume waren Trailspaßbremsen auf dem Weg zum Schopke.


----------



## wosch (10. November 2016)

Sieht nach einer gelungenen Tour aus...


----------



## Amokles (10. November 2016)

delfinsurfer schrieb:


> Heute war Rennrad V.R  Wild Mud angesagt.


Wie meinen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (10. November 2016)

Amokles schrieb:


> Wie meinen?


----------



## Deleted 175627 (10. November 2016)

haype & angesagt: breite felgen/innenmaß oder+ usw. rennrad V.R 2.0 oldschool halt.


----------



## Amokles (10. November 2016)

delfinsurfer schrieb:


> haype & angesagt: breite felgen/innenmaß oder+ usw. rennrad V.R 2.0 oldschool halt.


Wie meinen?


----------



## crossboss (11. November 2016)




----------



## chrulf (11. November 2016)

und, hast Du den Double gepackt?


----------



## 3rdNERD (11. November 2016)

Genau die Frage kam auch als erstes in den Sinn


----------



## crossboss (11. November 2016)

Habe den mit dem 29er ehrlich nicht mal ansatzweise versucht
Slopestyleabsprung senkrecht.....und min. 7 m weit....Sonst .....


----------



## chrulf (11. November 2016)

aber mit nem 26er hättest Du es versucht? Krass!
An dem Trail wird auch noch kräftig gebaut.


----------



## Nico Laus (11. November 2016)

Wo ist das denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (12. November 2016)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Wo ist das denn?


Hast PN


----------



## Juergen1963 (13. November 2016)

Sonnenaufgang in der Senne.


----------



## 3rdNERD (13. November 2016)

crossboss schrieb:


> Habe den mit dem 29er ehrlich nicht mal ansatzweise versucht
> Slopestyleabsprung senkrecht.....und min. 7 m weit....Sonst .....


Für mich wäre das vermutlich zu weit.


----------



## crossboss (14. November 2016)

Für mich ja im Grunde auch......Do or die....Den kannst in keinem Falle langsam anfahren....
Es gibt dort aber auch einige gemäßigte Hindernisse wie im Deister für Hobby FR und Enduro Tourer


----------



## the_Shot (20. November 2016)

Gestern mal eine kleine Runde am Grünen See gedreht.






Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Leon96 (26. November 2016)

Welche Line?
Das sah da heute und gestern noch alles so jungfräulich und unbefahren aus. Zumindest auf der Mittleren 


Ich war dort heute auch unterwegs.
Bilder sind aber 2 Kilometer entfernt gemacht worden.
Wo genau sag ich aber mal besser nicht. Ein Trail 200 Meter weiter wurde leider bereits mit Bäumen versperrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (27. November 2016)

Ich war am Wochenende auch endlich mal wieder im Wald  ist unser kleines Wiehengebirge nicht schön?








Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Leon96 (27. November 2016)

Das riecht doch nach Wartturm  
Da hat auf jeden Fall einer ebenfalls den Nebel genutzt!


----------



## poekelz (28. November 2016)

Das Bild ist MEGA


----------



## crossboss (29. November 2016)

Wolkenteppich am Samstag -seltene Inversionswetterlage. So geil habe ich das hier noch nie gesehen. Oben im Teutoburger und im Süden Sonne satt und im Norden zwischen Wiehen und Teutoburger alles dicht.im Hintergrund kann man nur die höchsten Lagen als Inseln des Wiesen sehen.


----------



## chucki_bo (29. November 2016)

2012 .... die exakt gleiche Stelle wie bei @JENSeits ...


----------



## JENSeits (29. November 2016)

in bewegten Bildern sieht es nochmal schöner aus 






http://i.giphy.com/3o7TKDw12ZdLJjRBSM.gif


----------



## poekelz (29. November 2016)

...und mit ein bisschen gutem Willen liegt da oben auch Schnee


----------



## Deleted 175627 (29. November 2016)

Ein schöner Trailtag geht zu Ende.Der über siebzig Jahre junge Franzose wurde  mit seinem MTB im Teuto gesichtet.Das macht Hoffnung für das Alter.Meine super tiki taka Mischung war eingefroren und das Bike rannte nur so.


----------



## Nico Laus (3. Dezember 2016)

Sorry, deine Texte verstehe ich nicht, aber die Fotos sind fett! 



Schönstes Wetter am Grünen See


----------



## Juergen1963 (4. Dezember 2016)

Aus dem frostigen Schopke hoch zum Kammtrail Richtung Lämmershangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michel77 (4. Dezember 2016)

Blick vom Lönkertberg.


----------



## RSO (4. Dezember 2016)

Am Wochenende unterwegs von Sennestadt, Oerlinghausen, Hermannsweg, Augustdorf, Segelflugplatz, Sennestadt
Panoramafoto vom Aussichtsturm in Augustdorf vom Truppenübungsplatz.













Raimund


----------



## crossboss (5. Dezember 2016)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Sorry, deine Texte verstehe ich nicht, aber die Fotos sind fett!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Klasse Ron, deine Texte verstehe ich immer und die Bilder sind eh fett
Ps.: dein neuer Hobel gefällt


----------



## Danimal (5. Dezember 2016)

Neulich im Nebel hinter dem Anton:


 
Und am Wochenende unterhalb der Stelle von oben in der Sonne:


----------



## Deleted 175627 (6. Dezember 2016)

Toller Untergrund und Sonne.Anbei sorgte Väterchen Frost für einfache Bachdurchquerung.


----------



## criscross (8. Dezember 2016)

heute Mittag bei angenehmen 11° mit dem Herrn Kona Fahrer auf Trailtour


----------



## RSO (25. Dezember 2016)

kleine Hausrunde am Heiligabend. Vor dem Weihnachtsbraten noch schnell eine
kleine Runde gedreht. Bad Salzuflen, HF Tierpark, HF Bismark, HF Golfplatz,
BS Kurpark, BS Hasenkanzel, BS Bismarkturm, Hollenstein, über den BS Kurpakt zurück.

Weihnachtsgrüsse, Raimund

Hier ein paar Bilder:




Herforder Bismark




Hünerwiem Bad Salzuflen, oberhalb der Hasenkanzel








Bismarkturm Bad Salzufen




Blick vom Hollenstein Richtung Teuto Bielefeld



Am Heiligabend 2016 14.30 Uhr ist Bad Salzuflen wie leergefegt.


----------



## criscross (2. Januar 2017)

Heute mit dem Dicken im Teuto


----------



## crossboss (6. Januar 2017)

Leider wieder ohne Schnee.....War trotzdem geiles Wetterchen heute Mittag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (6. Januar 2017)

Ich hoffe es stört niemanden, ich habe noch etwas von Sylvester ohne Bike-Beteiligung ...






Kritik ist wie jedesmal sehr gerne gesehen! Ich persönlich ärgere mich das ich den Himmel nicht einmal lange belichtet habe. Das war aber leider nicht drin, die Familie war wichtiger


----------



## michel77 (7. Januar 2017)

Blick vom Tönsberg bei traumhaftem Wetter.


----------



## chucki_bo (7. Januar 2017)

Eisschrank Wiehengebiege gestern. Schön hartgefrorene Trails ... und Zehen


----------



## lipmo51 (7. Januar 2017)




----------



## the_Shot (8. Januar 2017)

Gestern mal schön den Hintern abgefrohren [emoji23] 











Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## crossboss (8. Januar 2017)

Moinsen....yepp ....ging heute auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 175627 (9. Januar 2017)

Die Ferien sind vorbei.Treppen und Trails wieder frei.


----------



## Amokles (10. Januar 2017)

führt die zu einem trail? ich bin da mal runter und hab es als sackgasse wargenommen.


----------



## criscross (10. Januar 2017)

Amokles schrieb:


> führt die zu einem trail? ich bin da mal runter und hab es als sackgasse wargenommen.


dann bist du unten falsch abgebogen


----------



## crossboss (10. Januar 2017)

du must nur hinterm Felsen links die  enge 2. Treppe trailen da geht es bis auf den Südweg runter


----------



## crossboss (10. Januar 2017)

Frischluft am Abend über der Heimat


----------



## michel77 (21. Januar 2017)

Kurze Nachmittagsrunde um den Tönsberg


----------



## criscross (21. Januar 2017)

heute Mittag am Kalkwerk, oberhalb von Künsebeck.


----------



## crossboss (22. Januar 2017)

War wieder sehr erfrischend heute....unterwegs mit den neuen Maxxis Shorty und DHF 2,5 x 29  sehr geile Reifen auch im Eis!


----------



## Amokles (22. Januar 2017)

crossboss schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 567439 Anhang anzeigen 567440 War wieder sehr erfrischend heute....


Dss rocky ist wirklich wirklich schön!


----------



## crossboss (22. Januar 2017)

danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Über (23. Januar 2017)

Samstag im Eggegebirge/ Teutoburger Wald.


----------



## poekelz (23. Januar 2017)

Wow, liegt bei euch viel Schnee! Bei uns im Wiehen reichts gerade mal auf Felgenhöhe (also neben dem Weg).


----------



## Über (23. Januar 2017)

und das ist nichtmal ganz reingestellt.
bis 250müN gehts noch, bis 350müN kann man fahren wo es schon "plattgelatscht" oder gefahren ist.
Weiter hoch ist dann kein Durchkommen mehr... gar nicht sooooo schön 



Ab hier geht nichts mehr.
Beim pedalieren tritt man permanent tief in den Schnee.

Glücklicher Weise ist der ein oder andere Trail befahrbar - die machen natürlich richtig Spaß


----------



## poekelz (23. Januar 2017)

...hier mal zum Vergleich aus dem Wiehengebirge vom letzten Sonntag:


----------



## Über (23. Januar 2017)

Wie hoch ists denn da bei euch?


----------



## chucki_bo (24. Januar 2017)

Das Bild ist bei etwa 250m üNN aufgenommen. Der höchste Punkt des Wiehen (Heidbrink) liegt bei 319 m üNN.


----------



## Deleted 175627 (27. Januar 2017)

Heute die engen Trails und Steinfelder genossen.


----------



## crossboss (6. Februar 2017)

Anhang anzeigen 572212


----------



## Obstbrot (7. Februar 2017)

Habe vergangenes WE mal den Trail vom Nadelblick aus abwärts unter die Stollen genommen  spaßig rutschig
Gibts in der Ecke noch mehr so nette Abfahrten? 

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 175627 (15. März 2017)

Ein sonniger Trailtag neigt sich dem Ende zu.


 
Was "Alles" am Waldesrand parkt.


----------



## Deleted 175627 (24. März 2017)

Heute ging es in die Nachbarschaft.Einen Tagesausflug zur Lippischen Pickert Trailtour.


----------



## chucki_bo (24. März 2017)

Was für ein geiler Tag heute. Abtrocknende Trails und das Wochenende vor der Brust...


----------



## Deleted 175627 (29. März 2017)

Heute auf dem Weg zum Spiegeltrail.Endlich wird der Wald gefegt.Wurd aber auch Zeit.


----------



## lipmo51 (10. April 2017)




----------



## MoritzBen (14. April 2017)

Hallo! 
Weiß wer wo ein paar singletrails rund um Bielefeld sind? (Whatsapp)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (14. April 2017)

.


----------



## Deleted 175627 (14. April 2017)

_*Die Regeln für MTb`ler finde ich gut!*_


----------



## Über (16. April 2017)

Coast Trail, Gardasee.


----------



## CicliB (17. April 2017)

Eigenes Bike? Rauf mit der Seilbahn? Geführte Tour?
Ich überleg noch, ob ich das alleine machen will...


----------



## Über (17. April 2017)

Zu 1: Ja meins
Zu 2: Nein, da gibts Keine (aber Shuttle)
Zu 3: Nochmal nein, alleine gefahren
Zu 4: Ja - geht vollkommen i.O.
Kannste alleine fahren. Der Coast Trail ist technisch nicht besonders schwer (Lagoniveau). Die Stellen, die etwas mehr Technik erfordern sind vorher gut einsehbar. Genau der richtige Trail zum Einrollen.


----------



## the_Shot (21. April 2017)

Gestern irgendwo im Nirgendwo [emoji41]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mountain77 (8. Mai 2017)

Sieben Tage Schottland vorbei...
Wir konnten uns den Pump Track in Inverness ansehen. Es wäre schön so ein geniales Teil bei uns in der Gegend zu haben:










Die beiden Kurzen sind Einheimische. Es war einfach witzig den beiden beim cruisen zuzusehen.
Der Pump Track und anliegende Skate Park war gut mit Kids besucht. Die älteren waren wohl noch am 1.Mai feiern oder am ausnüchtern vom Vortag. Die Pubs sind echt gut dort! ;-)


----------



## poekelz (15. Mai 2017)

Grün geworden ist es im Wald:


----------



## Kiter94 (26. Mai 2017)

poekelz schrieb:


> Grün geworden ist es im Wald:


Ist das nen Jeffsy 27? Wie macht es sich im Teuto? 
Bin dort auch immer unterwegs und liebäugele mit dem CF One


----------



## poekelz (26. Mai 2017)

Ja, das ist ein J27 CF1 in Gr. M und es macht sich prima im Wiehengebirge - für mich ideal für die hiesigen Trails.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 175627 (17. September 2017)

Topp Wetter und Abendsonne begleiteten mich in meiner Zwangspause auf dem Trail.Schön zu sehen , das es noch jung dynamische Trailpfleger im Wald gibt.Wie schnell die "Jungen Wilden" waren.Danke.


----------



## Peters_ (18. September 2017)

Kiter94 schrieb:


> Ist das nen Jeffsy 27? Wie macht es sich im Teuto?
> Bin dort auch immer unterwegs und liebäugele mit dem CF One


Wo denn im Teuto?
Ich fahre mit dem Jeffsy 29 Al Comp 2 in der Gegend bei Schlangen Veldrom Externsteine


----------



## crossboss (18. September 2017)

delfinsurfer schrieb:


> Topp Wetter und Abendsonne begleiteten mich in meiner Zwangspause auf dem Trail.Schön zu sehen , das es noch jung dynamische Trailpfleger im Wald gibt.Wie schnell die "Jungen Wilden" waren.Danke.



ich hätte das Kaminholz auch hier angenommen


----------



## Mountain77 (18. September 2017)

Letzte Woche Dienstag St.Martin/Latsch, 1.000hm Trail




Zwangspause irgendwo am Sonneberg/Montesole-Trail, Hinterradbremse abkühlen lassen und neu ausrichten.


----------



## Mountain77 (18. September 2017)

Irgendwo über Nauders, Anden Feeling!






Mein Schnappschuss des Urlaubs! Man beachte die Sprungtechnik!





...und der Trainer bekommt es nicht mit!


----------



## Kiter94 (18. September 2017)

Peters_ schrieb:


> Wo denn im Teuto?
> Ich fahre mit dem Jeffsy 29 Al Comp 2 in der Gegend bei Schlangen Veldrom Externsteine



Meist rund um Bielefeld oder Richtung Osnabrück


----------



## Porta-Mike (24. September 2017)

moin!

ich hatte neulich meine kamera mit dabei.....









gruß

michael


----------



## RSO (28. Dezember 2018)

Ich bin gestern im Teuto ein paar Trails gefahren, um den Weihnachtsbraten abzutrainieren

Grüsse, Raimund


----------



## Porta-Mike (29. Mai 2020)

Moinsen!

Gestern hatte ich einmal wieder meine Kamera dabei und bin etwas in Niedersachsen gefahren ;-)











Gruß

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tier (2. August 2020)

Gestern nach dem Abendessen mal mein neues Hipsterrad ausprobiert.
Macht schon Laune und erweitert das Streckennetz um vieles, wo ich mit dem Fully kein Bock auf's fahren hätte. 













 

Sind am Ende dann 40km geworden.

Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## Mountain77 (2. August 2020)

Für Gegenden wie das Münsterland ist nen Gravel für mich das Bike. Keine Angst mehr vor Schlaglöchern, man kommt Ordentlich voran und fast überall durch.


----------



## Deleted 519983 (3. August 2020)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1092819Für Gegenden wie das Münsterland ist nen Gravel für mich das Bike. Keine Angst mehr vor Schlaglöchern, man kommt Ordentlich voran und fast überall durch.


*Amphibie-Gravel ?*


----------

